# Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch from outer space?



## tokareva

*(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.)*

Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of 24,000 rubles or about $328. The normal price is 49,000 rubles or about $670.
Imagine wearing something that traveled billions of miles from another Galaxy.

Why bother collecting commemorative pieces or the same models as were used in space...this thing is actually *from *outer space.?? ?

*Edit: We now have over 50 divers as required for the maximum discount. Please see the prices and choices on the list below. *







* Brown strap not included. It comes with a standard black leather strap.
















*









Also now available is a bronze 195 with meteorite dial...*









Photo compliments of comrade Visire



















*Updated ordering instructions as of April 28, 2021

Send payment to Vadim [email protected] as a gift without comments.*


----------



## Fergfour

I love almost everything about it


----------



## Pongster

Will that watch travel to the Philippines?


----------



## tokareva

Pongster said:


> Will that watch travel to the Philippines?


I assume it would. Do you get other watches delivered from Russia?


----------



## Pongster

tokareva said:


> I assume it would. Do you get other watches delivered from Russia?


not yet. most russian sites i see mention they don't deliver outside russia. Got my russian watches from a british site and another site from a former soviet republic. Forgot which.


----------



## tokareva

I'm not sure if it's your particular country or if you are on the wrong sites. I've never personally experienced that. However, I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## MoreWatches

Do you have any movement pics? Thanks!


----------



## tokareva

MoreWatches said:


> Do you have any movement pics? Thanks!


It uses a Vostok 2415 movement with some modifications by Zlatoust. It's highly secretive and there are no known photos of the modified movement. At least not know to me.😂

You might be able to get a glimpse of it in this video however.


----------



## stevarad

interested!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

Dammit, told myself no more watches till the end of the year... I can't say yes this time - But! If you are one buyer short to make 50 then I'll jump in for you guys.

Pricing (in the first pic it says 192 (46mm), it's actually the 195 (46mm):


----------



## Danilao

no, I'm not interested.......
Also because I have the original.... and two such large watches would take up too much space :-/

BUT, if a friend had difficulty in reaching 50 buyers.........
Considering how my wrist is quite gigantic.......
Well, IN THAT CASE I could give it a little thought (or even something more)

:-D


----------



## willjackson

I don't have the original, but I am gonna hold off for now. Maybe get the original first...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> I don't have the original, but I am gonna hold off for now. Maybe get the original first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Having the original would be great, but it's going to be a lot more expensive and highly radioactive. Also the 195 is a lot more practical at 46 mm vs. 60 mm. Just something to consider.


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> Ok, thank you comrade
> 
> Having the original would be great, but it's going to be a lot more expensive and highly radioactive. Also the 195 is a lot more practical at 46 mm vs. 60 mm. Just something to consider.


Hmm... good point. And I am an astronomy/space fan. When is the WUS 2020 project watches coming out?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> Hmm... good point. And I am an astronomy/space fan. When is the WUS 2020 project watches coming out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I can't tell you that, you would have to ask on the project forum. I think possibility by the end of the year, maybe. I think this is a great opportunity to get a really unique watch at a huge savings though.

Original 191 watches will probably be the same price for a long time.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> no, I'm not interested.......
> Also because I have the original.... and two such large watches would take up too much space :-/
> 
> BUT, if a friend had difficulty in reaching 50 buyers.........
> Considering how my wrist is quite gigantic.......
> Well, IN THAT CASE I could give it a little thought (or even something more)
> 
> :-D


Great to hear that comrade Daniele I will put you down for two watches, tentatively. 😂


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> I can't tell you that, you would have to ask on the project forum. I think possibility by the end of the year, maybe. I think this is a great opportunity to get a really unique watch at a huge savings though.
> 
> Original 191 watches will probably be the same price for a long time.


Ok. I am in! Save one for me. PM me with the details.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I need to add here that shipping is not included in the price for the watch. I'll find out how much it costs and post here before anybody decides if they want it. It's not a project anyhow, just a group purchase to save a lot of money.😎

I think it might be a limited series of watches however. I know it's not a standard version, obviously.


----------



## Kotsov

Count me in - obviously


----------



## bearwithwatch

gotta ask out of sheer curiosity
what is the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## tokareva

bearwithwatch said:


> gotta ask out of sheer curiosity
> what is the lug to lug measurement?


I don't know but will try to find out.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Great to hear that comrade Daniele I will put you down for two watches, tentatively.


:-D


----------



## tokareva

Well I just got some news about the shipping. Unfortunately it's going to cost from 4000 rubles or around $54
I know that's probably going to be a deal breaker for everyone, maybe even me too.😂

The good news is that I neglected mention that this is an ongoing purchase started at watch.ru, so we at WUS don't actually need 50 participants to get the group discount. I don't know how many are on the list at watch.ru however.

If those who responded are still interested let me know.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well I just got some news about the shipping. Unfortunately it's going to cost from 4000 rubles or around $54
> I know that's probably going to be a deal breaker for everyone, maybe even me too.😂
> 
> The good news is that I neglected mention that this is an ongoing purchase started at watch.ru, so we at WUS don't actually need 50 participants to get the group discount. I don't know how many are on the list at watch.ru however.
> 
> If those who responded are still interested let me know.


I'm still in - like I said, not saying yes, but if you're lacking a buyer to get the necessary 50 buyers then I'll jump in.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well I just got some news about the shipping. Unfortunately it's going to cost from 4000 rubles or around $54


Probably a virgin girl will deliver it to us at home and she will come from Russia barefoot, hopping like a sheep, otherwise the shipping cost is not very justifiable.

Is the strap included in the price?

Is there a page on the official website which presents the main qualities of the watch?

Grazie per la pazienza, Tok ;-)


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Probably a virgin girl will deliver it to us at home and she will come from Russia barefoot, hopping like a sheep, otherwise the shipping cost is not very justifiable.
> 
> Is the strap included in the price?
> 
> Is there a page on the official website which presents the main qualities of the watch?
> 
> Grazie per la pazienza, Tok ;-)


Nessun problema, signor Lampredotto 😁

The only technical information I can give you. Yes a strap will be included, but not sure if it's the one pictured. I will ask.
If they send a barefoot virgin girl they don't have to send the watch. 😋😂





Buy Steel Dive Watch 195 46mm from Zlatoust Watch Factory


Buy Zlatoust 195 46mm Steel Dive Watch. We Are A Russian Microbrand Watch Manufacturer That Specializes In Dive Watches. Zlatoust Steel is famous for its durability, lightness and ductility around the world.




zlatoustwatch.com


----------



## Kotsov

Would a list of those seriously interested be possible?

This looks like a unique version of an unique watch.


----------



## Zany4

It’s guaranteed real meteorite? Do they say from where it landed? UPS shipping from Chistopol is $28. I’m interested. Put me down for one. I’m refinancing my house anyway so I’ll just tack it on the mortgage! 😂


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> It's guaranteed real meteorite? Do they say from where it landed? UPS shipping from Chistopol is $28. I'm interested. Put me down for one. I'm refinancing my house anyway so I'll just tack it on the mortgage! ?


Ok, Zany. I'm sure I can get more information about the meteorite used. I seriously doubt they would try to fake it somehow, as you may know the city of Zlatoust is rather well known for it's metallurgy and craftsmanship with steel, particularly knives.

I was reading about how most meteorite used for watch dials comes from one source. I'll try to find the article.

For what it's worth I relayed everyone's dissatisfaction with the shipping.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> It's guaranteed real meteorite? Do they say from where it landed? UPS shipping from Chistopol is $28. I'm interested. Put me down for one. I'm refinancing my house anyway so I'll just tack it on the mortgage! ?


It's really more important that _we beleive_ that it's real meteorite rather than it being or not being real. Kind of like believing that a Rolex is worth 10k Dollars or a Patek Philippe 50k


----------



## tokareva

Here is the article about meteorite watch dials. 👽 








Where The Hell Are All These Watch Companies Getting Their Meteorite Dials From?


Watch brands from small independents to Rolex use meteorite dials on their watches, but how do they procure this exotic material?




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Would a list of those seriously interested be possible?
> 
> This looks like a unique version of an unique watch.


If you know how to make one please do.


----------



## Zany4

The Muonionalusta meteorite landed in Sweden and that's on the case back in the photos so I guess that answers my question!

Muonionalusta (Link)

The *Muonionalusta meteorite* is a meteorite classified as fine octahedrite, type IVA (Of) which impacted in northern Scandinavia, west of the border between Sweden and Finland, about one million years BCE.


----------



## tokareva

Pongster said:


> Will that watch travel to the Philippines?


Yes they will send it to the Philippines 😊


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, they can reduce shipping charges, but it will take longer to arrive. Keep in mind these watches are heavy so shipping costs more for it than a Komandirskie, for example.

Also, red seconds hands are possible if some prefer that over the white.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades, they can reduce shipping charges, but it will take longer to arrive.


Faster shipments (I imagine by express courier) are unfortunately synonymous of customs duties, or at least this is the case for shipments to Italy. 
Honestly with the announced price, having to add customs taxes (+19% here) as well would be a massacre

:-/


----------



## Odessa200

I am mildly tempted but it is important to me to have some certificate about the authenticity of the dial/meteorite. Maybe I am way to skeptical and see con attempts everywhere but this is the way my brain functions. Even to pass this watch as a gift to someone: I need a paper.  Otherwise it is just a granite dial to me.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> I am mildly tempted but it is important to me to have some certificate about the authenticity of the dial/meteorite. Maybe I am way to skeptical and see con attempts everywhere but this is the way my brain functions. Even to pass this watch as a gift to someone: I need a paper.  Otherwise it is just a granite dial to me.


Here is a picture of the label from the box of meteorite, I'm assuming. Maybe you can speak to comrade Vadim personally for some type of authentication. I'm not sure what more we can do other than to take his word for it regarding the authenticity.

I will add that I was quoted a little over $200 for the dial alone plus shipping,so the whole watch is a much better deal.

I don't think the grain of the iron and nickel content can be replicated on Earth, that's what makes meteorite so special.

I found an article that may explain it and ease your mind.









Does Meteorite Dial really made of Mateorite?


I wonder why there is so many watches has Mateorite Dial, Isn't it very Limited ??? :think:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Is the strap included in the price?
> 
> /QUOTE]


It comes with the standard strap.


----------



## Zany4

Does it come with the standard black strap or the brown one in the photos of the first post? I would like to order one either way. I'd take the red or white second hand version, but I prefer the white. It looks like the photos in the original post show the following two combinations:

1. white second hand / lighter finish case / brown leather strap
2. red second hand / darker finish case / black leather strap

Please put me down for the white version if possible and let me know what the payment terms are or how to confirm. My Russian is not very good at all and I do not have a watch.ru login / membership. Thanks for your help and bringing this opportunity to the attention of F10...


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Honestly with the announced price, having to add customs taxes (+19% here) as well would be a massacre


As we all know, sometimes that can be turned into a non issue. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Does it come with the standard black strap or the brown one in the photos of the first post? I would like to order one either way. I'd take the red or white second hand version, but I prefer the white. It looks like the photos in the original post show the following two combinations:
> 
> 1. white second hand / lighter finish case / brown leather strap
> 2. red second hand / darker finish case / black leather strap
> 
> Please put me down for the white version if possible and let me know what the payment terms are or how to confirm. My Russian is not very good at all and I do not have a watch.ru login / membership. Thanks for your help and bringing this opportunity to the attention of F10...


Zany, I think the darker case is Zirconium, so it won't be an option. It probably could be for $2000 more however.😂

I think the black strap is what will come with it.

I think you can have a choice of second hand color.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Let me see what I can do.


Tok, do your magic and I'll follow you ;-)


----------



## Zany4

Ok! Let me know if we just need to wait for final details or provide any other info before payment. If I need to join watch.ru to place the order I will, but can someone please send a link to the watch.ru thread? Thanks...


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Ok! Let me know if we just need to wait for final details or provide any other info before payment. If I need to join watch.ru to place the order I will, but can someone please send a link to the watch.ru thread? Thanks...


Meteorite discussion starts at post #206
You can't place the order on watch.ru directly. You can join and send a PM to comrade Vadim or just send him a message at Zlatoust.com

However, you don't really have to do anything right now. You can order the watch now at full price if you really really want it now though.





Zlatoust Watch | Official Online Store


Zlatoust watch factory. Traditions of diving watches, born during a war.




zlatoustwatch.com










Водолазные часы Златоустовского часоваго завода 290-й серии - Страница 21 - Часовой форум Watch.ru


Страница 21- Водолазные часы Златоустовского часоваго завода 290-й серии Другие российские часы




forum.watch.ru





Here are the photos of the the watch as it should look upon arrival.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> If you know how to make one please do.


1. Kotsov


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Meteorite discussion starts at post #206
> You can't place the order on watch.ru directly. You can join and send a PM to comrade Vadim or just send him a message at Zlatoust.com
> 
> However, you don't have to really do anything right now. You can order the watch now at full price if you really really want it now though.


That's great. Thanks Tok! I will wait to order it at group discount for sure. Are you or someone else here forwarding a group order from WUS, or should I reach out to them directly on watch.ru to be added to their order? I don't want to be on the hook for two of these beauties!

A shared google spreadsheet maybe could be created for those who are committed to buying the watch...


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Ok, Zany. I'm sure I can get more information about the meteorite used. I seriously doubt they would try to fake it somehow, as you may know the city of Zlatoust is rather well known for it's metallurgy and craftsmanship with steel, particularly knives.
> 
> I was reading about how most meteorite used for watch dials comes from one source. I'll try to find the article.
> 
> For what it's worth I relayed everyone's dissatisfaction with the shipping.


Not mine I hope. Given the bargain price of the watch I'm not arguing about shipping


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> That's great. Thanks Tok! I will wait to order it at group discount for sure. Are you or someone else here forwarding a group order from WUS, or should I reach out to them directly on watch.ru to be added to their order? I don't want to be on the hook for two of these beauties!
> 
> A shared google spreadsheet maybe could be created for those who are committed to buying the watch...


There is no spreadsheet, they don't like for the marketing director to be selling watches on watch.ru

Wait, I'm sorry, I miss understood. I'm trying to find out how many more are needed to get the discount. Feel free to ask anybody, just let them know you are from watchuseek.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> 1. Kotsov


That's not going to work, it needs to be permanently placed somewhere.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> That's not going to work, it needs to be permanently placed somewhere.


1. Kotsov
2. Reply with your name here.

Permanent? It's the internet  not the pyramids

You'll be expecting me to speak Russian next.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> That's not going to work, it needs to be permanently placed somewhere.


Be concrete, comrade. 
Better here than placed who knows where......
;-P

1. Kotsov;
2. Tokareva;
3. Danilao


----------



## Zany4

1. Kotsov
2. Tokareva
3. Danilao
4. Zany4


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> 1. Kotsov
> 2. Tokareva
> 3. Danilao
> 4. Zany4


Ok, this seems to be working.
Anybody else? Maybe I should put willjackson in he did say to save one.


----------



## tokareva

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson

Anybody else?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 
> Anybody else?


You can put me in the reserves, going in in case you're a buyer short. How does it look like, btw, between these 5 and watch.ru how many are there alltogether?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> You can put me in the reserves, going in in case you're a buyer short. How does it look like, btw, between these 5 and watch.ru how many are there alltogether?


Well, I'm not sure.At this point I would have to say it's not looking particularly good. So I caution anyone interested in this version not to get too excited. I'm a little surprised it hasn't been received more enthusiastically.

On the positive side however, if the current trend continues, we will only need another 270,000 views to reach the 50 members quota.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well, I'm not sure.At this point I would have to say it's not looking particularly good. So I caution anyone interested in this version not to get too excited. I'm a little surprised it hasn't been received more enthusiastically.
> 
> On the positive side however, if the current trend continues, we will only need another 270,000 views to reach the 50 members quota.


Is there a deadline for the offer?


----------



## mech3133

What is the case mode from?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Is there a deadline for the offer?


No


mech3133 said:


> What is the case mode from?


Stainless steel


----------



## Livaren

interesting piece!


----------



## mech3133

Stainless steel, nice, very nice indeed. So tempted by this, just don't know what the misses would say as she checks the bank statements, there's Ruskie watches coming from literally here, there and everywhere as it is and already totally out of hand


----------



## Ligavesh

mech3133 said:


> Stainless steel, nice, very nice indeed. So tempted by this, just don't know what the misses would say as she checks the bank statements, there's Ruskie watches coming from literally here, there and everywhere as it is and already totally out of hand


Ask a buddy to buy it for you


----------



## avers

tokareva said:


> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 
> Anybody else?


Count me in please!

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson 
6.avers


----------



## willjackson

avers said:


> Count me in please!
> 
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers


Lookin like a police lineup!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Tok, don't get depressed and look on the bright side of the matter ... 
Only here at WUS we are 10% of the necessary buyers ;-)


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, don't get depressed and look on the bright side of the matter ...
> Only here at WUS we are 10% of the necessary buyers ;-)


It's really ok with me regardless of how it turns out. I've always liked the Zlatoust divers but have developed a new appreciation for the history of the factory and how it's a direct result of the Great Patriotic War, just like the Vostok factory.


----------



## mech3133

Ligavesh said:


> Ask a buddy to buy it for you


Now there's a plan


----------



## Kotsov

We have the “in”list.

Those that aren’t on it need to add themselves to the “pussy” list.

It’s a Russian watch made from bits of outer space ffs.  

What has the world come too.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

avers said:


> Count me in please!
> 
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers


Me too...

7.AarnoldArrdrvark


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> We have the "in"list.
> Those that aren't on it need to add themselves to the "pussy" list.
> It's a Russian watch made from bits of outer space ffs.
> What has the world come too.


I'm already on the Pripyat list, the Sadko list, the Compressor list. I'm all listed out. 
While waiting for something to happen with those I pulled the trigger on 2 others (1 Russian) which are in the mail. I'm tapped out for a little while.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> I'm already on the Pripyat list, the Sadko list, the Compressor list. I'm all listed out.
> While waiting for something to happen with those I pulled the trigger on 2 others (1 Russian) which are in the mail. I'm tapped out for a little while.


Quite all right comrade, there's probably no rush anyhow. Maybe things will slow down later for you and this one will look more appealing.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> We have the "in"list.
> 
> Those that aren't on it need to add themselves to the "pussy" list.
> 
> It's a Russian watch made from bits of outer space ffs.
> 
> What has the world come too.


Now be nice, comrade. Some may not like wearing "watches for real men".
I'm actually working on a separate list for those not interested in the Zlatoust.

Strawberry shortcake anyone? ?


----------



## Zany4

Sadko (waiting patiently) and this Zlatoust are something special. I have a compressor from the last time and I wasn’t sold on the quality of this newer version for the high cost. The Kronstadt seemed cool but kind of a tame design. The Pripyat just doesn’t seem right to me at all. This meteorite 195 is a beast. Much like my Bronze 1967, this is a watch that wears the person. It may not be for everyone but it’s got undeniable character!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Now be nice, comrade. Some may not like wearing "watches for real men".
> I'm actually working on a separate list for those not interested in the Zlatoust.
> 
> Strawberry shortcake anyone? ?
> View attachment 15399674


I'm in.


----------



## Danilao

“Zlataousty for real man” alternative list:

1 (.)(.) Kotsov
2 (.)(.) Danilao


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I feel I should be in this however the Finance approval department is out at the moment so I will have to be a very good boy for at least a week .

NO !... I'm a man .

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat


----------



## tokareva

Ok,n


Confuse-a-cat said:


> I feel I should be in this however the Finance approval department is out at the moment so I will have to be a very good boy for at least a week .
> 
> NO !... I'm a man .
> 
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat


Ok, now we're getting somewhere. The addition of comrade avers and teams Brazil and Australia are going to give us a good showing regardless of what happens.

I did receive word that we would receive a partial discount when there were only five on the list.

Whatever happens I'm proud of watchuseek members for stepping up.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Ok,n
> Ok, now we're getting somewhere. The addition of comrade avers and teams Brazil and Australia are going to give us a good showing regardless of what happens.
> 
> I did receive word that we would receive a partial discount when there were only five on the list.
> 
> Whatever happens I'm proud of watchuseek members for stepping up.


Yes that's alright until the Mrs finds out ..then this member may be dis-membered.


----------



## mech3133

My wrist is 7 1/2" inches............ Will this watch be ok?


----------



## Fergfour

mech3133 said:


> My wrist is 7 1/2" inches............ Will this watch be ok?


Personal preference really. I think it's 46mm right? The crown probably adds another 10mm + to that.


----------



## mech3133

Yeah it's a bit hit or miss on whether it will move around too much. Saying that I thought the same about the VE Energia, but that proved very stable on the wrist and is actually really good to wear.


----------



## tokareva

mech3133 said:


> My wrist is 7 1/2" inches............ Will this watch be ok?


Yes of course, you don't have to have huge wrists to wear this watch. Mine is not even 7".


----------



## Zany4

mech3133 said:


> My wrist is 7 1/2" inches............ Will this watch be ok?


I have a 6 3/4" wrist and rock the Bronze '67. You can handle this!


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Yes that's alright until the Mrs finds out ..then this member may be dis-membered.


Modern times. You'll just be transitioning to cup cake..


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Modern times. You'll just be transitioning to cup cake..


A _short_cake.

C'mon members!


----------



## Kotsov

mech3133 said:


> My wrist is 7 1/2" inches............ Will this watch be ok?


I have a 7 1/2 inch wrist on the same case and it's fine. Big. But fine.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> A _short_cake.
> 
> C'mon members!


Let's not be sizeist.


----------



## Zany4

I also wear this 16s pocket watch beast from time to time. 42mm is ideal but sometimes you go big or go home.


----------



## Danilao

BAM!


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Let's not be sizeist.


No, io mai


----------



## Danilao

Tok, do you think you can ask the manufacturers to see purchase documents regarding the dial material? 

If they had bought it on the black market, I just need to know it, in that case I certainly didn't run to ruin the coverage of their contacts outside the solar system


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, do you think you can ask the manufacturers to see purchase documents regarding the dial material?
> 
> If they had bought it on the black market, I just need to know it, in that case I certainly didn't run to ruin the coverage of their contacts outside the solar system


Yes, I will ask.
*Edit: *I asked... waiting for the reply.


----------



## RFollia

Just a question, is it possible to ge "snail mail" registered shipping? That's the only way to avoid huge customs clearance bills in some EU countries.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Just a question, is it possible to ge "snail mail" registered shipping? That's the only way to avoid huge customs clearance bills in some EU countries.


I'm pretty sure the issue has been resolved, sorry I didn't get back to you comrades regarding the matter. I can't be too specific right now.


----------



## Abulafia

Sadko, Elektronika, Compressor... now I can't afford anything else.
But, damn, I'm really loving this watch. I hate you all. 

Is there a deadline to partecipate?
Can you predict a payment deadline?

I'm crying.
Help me 🏳


----------



## Kotsov

Abulafia said:


> Sadko, Elektronika, Compressor... now I can't afford anything else.
> But, damn, I'm really loving this watch. I hate you all.
> 
> Is there a deadline to partecipate?
> Can you predict a payment deadline?
> 
> I'm crying.
> Help me 🏳


Go on...go on.....go on.....


----------



## TheStuntDummy

Can anyone speak to the overall quality of the manufacturer?


----------



## Ligavesh

I've come to the realisation that neither Sadko nor this will be happening anytime soon... So, put me from the reserves on to the main list @tokareva


----------



## Kotsov

TheStuntDummy said:


> Can anyone speak to the overall quality of the manufacturer?


I can. Worlds better than a Vostok but it retains a made by a human element. Not perfectly sterile like say a Seiko.

It's bloody distinctive even taking the size out of the equasion

It has the feel of something made in the 50s. When things were properly engineered on proper lathes and smelled of metal.


----------



## tokareva

Abulafia said:


> Sadko, Elektronika, Compressor... now I can't afford anything else.
> But, damn, I'm really loving this watch. I hate you all.
> 
> Is there a deadline to partecipate?
> Can you predict a payment deadline?
> 
> I'm crying.
> Help me 🏳


Frankly I think it's going to be quite some time before the required number of participants will be reached, if ever.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I've come to the realisation that neither Sadko nor this will be happening anytime soon... So, put me from the reserves on to the main list @tokareva


Excellent. What happened to the list? I think the original plan was you quoted the last list and added yourself on.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I've come to the realisation that neither Sadko nor this will be happening anytime soon... So, put me from the reserves on to the main list @tokareva





Ligavesh said:


> Ok, thanks. I'm going to try adding you this way, the list is getting too long to enter manually every time. I used a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Ligavesh


I don't know what happened there, I tried to edit the post and ended up quoting myself. It's very difficult to post on here with all the advertisements jumping in front of the screen, especially on a phone.
Here is the new list, hopefully.


----------



## Kotsov

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Frankly I think it's going to be quite some time before the required number of participants will be reached, if ever.


 Is it 50 total across WUS and WRU? Or just WUS?


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Is it 50 total across WUS and WRU? Or just WUS?


They can be from a floral arrangement forum as long as they pay. It takes 50 total to get the complete discount.

I also welcome participants from relojes especiales too.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> They can be from a floral arrangement forum.


Unlikely for such a manly watch. They'd probably go for a bronze Vostok tbh.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Excellent. What happened to the list? I think the original plan was you quoted the last list and added yourself on.


yeah, sorry, I messed it up... thanks @tokareva and thank you Kotsov.

Unfortunately I don't inhabit other forums where people would pay 380+ dollars for a watch to advertise this... But if there's no deadline (at least not soon), maybe after a few months we'll get to 50? I mean, I would've gotten in the Kronstadt project if it weren't for Sadko and a couple of other expensive watches I bought recently


Kotsov said:


> Unlikely for such a manly watch. They'd probably go for a bronze Vostok tbh.


 EDIT: one of those being a bronze Vostok - so maybe just remind people about this project for a while so they can plan.


----------



## Victorv

I'm thinking about it


----------



## Danilao

I have scattered the seed far and wide across the sultry Italian hills.

However, I do not understand how we are not already 52 participants and, considering how the amalgam chosen for the dial recalls the complex spirals of the lampredotto, I socialistically undertake to *offer all new participants a FREE lampredotto sandwich** (if they want to or pleasure to join me in Florence - travel and accomodation are not included in the offer).

* obviously the version in the tub is also available for the bravest


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Danilao said:


> I have scattered the seed far and wide across the sultry Italian hills.
> 
> However, I do not understand how we are not already 52 participants and, considering how the amalgam chosen for the dial recalls the complex spirals of the lampredotto, I socialistically undertake to *offer all new participants a lampredotto sandwich** (if they want to or pleasure to join me in Florence - travel and accomodation are not included in the offer).
> 
> * obviously the version in the tub is also available for the bravest


Very kind of you to offer but I tried it once...


----------



## Danilao

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Very kind of you to offer but I tried it once...


I don't blame you, comrade, if there are people capable of not booking this watch it means that there are certainly people with bizarre tastes :-D


----------



## Bsw_sc

Is 46mm the case size ??


----------



## tokareva

Bsw_sc said:


> Is 46mm the case size ??


Yes


----------



## Fergfour

Danilao said:


> However, I do not understand how we are not already 52 participants


Has it been advertised outside of the Russian forum? Public, Divers, Affordable even?


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Has it been advertised outside of the Russian forum? Public, Divers, Affordable even?


Not by me, good idea though. I was thinking that social media would also work, just like the Moon man Amphiba or whatever. That might be a little confusing to keep up with the participants however.


----------



## Danilao

Personally -and wanting to be serious for a few moments- the idea of a new 195, made by the same old factory, with a particular dial and at a discounted price is a seduction. 

It is true: it is not cheap, but if you check the official pages online the basic model costs more than 600USD, without a meteorite dial. 

I repeat: this watch is not cheap, but it could be a rather special opportunity to take home a beautiful watch with a beautiful story


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> I'm thinking about it


Floral arrangement?


----------



## Fergfour

Anytime you can get a deal for around 50% off it's extremely tempting. I'm just thinking maybe there are other WUS members who don't frequent the Russian forum who might be interested.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Anytime you can get a deal for around 50% off it's extremely tempting. I'm just thinking maybe there are other WUS members who don't frequent the Russian forum who might be interested.


I agree completely, I'll try posting on those other forums, or if you're particularly familiar with them and want to that would be great also.

I could probably just drop in and put a link to this thread I guess


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Not by me, good idea though. I was thinking that social media would also work, just like the Moon man Amphiba or whatever. That might be a little confusing to keep up with the participants however.


The Luna Dude? That's just a Vostok with a different printed dial. This is Zlatoust made from bits of the cosmos.

And costs less than our bog stock versions.


----------



## paperinick

i could be interested, is it possible pay with Paypal?


----------



## MakaveliSK

Great price for a unique piece. Already have a bronze one with a Mokume dial so this would be a nice different addition. I'm in! 

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> The Luna Dude? That's just a Vostok with a different printed dial. This is Zlatoust made from bits of the cosmos.
> 
> And costs less than our bog stock versions.


guess what: a standard gravel is part of the cosmos! The Earth is part of the cosmos and whatever we can find here all 'cosmos'.  just saying.

jokes aside, I love the dial. Not the huge case, crown or the hands. If a classy regular size watch is made with this dial I would be 1st in line to get it. But I am still thinking about this one. Given that I had paid for Sadko and signed up for Compressor, this 3rd one maybe too much for me....


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> i could be interested, is it possible pay with Paypal?


I will check, but I don't see any reason why you can't.


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Great price for a unique piece. Already have a bronze one with a Mokume dial so this would be a nice different addition. I'm in!
> 
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat
> 9. Ligavesh
> 10. MakaveliSK
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Fantastic, welcome aboard comrade!


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> guess what: a standard gravel is part of the cosmos! The Earth is part of the cosmos and whatever we can find here all 'cosmos'.  just saying.
> 
> jokes aside, I love the dial. Not the huge case, crown or the hands. If a classy regular size watch is made with this dial I would be 1st in line to get it. But I am still thinking about this one. Given that I had paid for Sadko and signed up for Compressor, this 3rd one maybe too much for me....


1.They say iron meteorite is more rare than gold or diamonds , so gravel although technically part of the cosmos can't really be compared.?

2. This watch is the most classy combat diver available IMHO.?

3. I think you can afford this one easily if you can wear Constantine Chaykin Joker ???


----------



## Delta Watch USA

Since, I think this thread started in 2016, did the group buy reach 50 pcs?


----------



## MakaveliSK

For those afraid of the size, it fits perfect on a 7-1/2 to 7-3/4 in wrist. With the crown being on the left it is comfortable as hell.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Delta Watch USA said:


> Since, I think this thread started in 2016, did the group buy reach 50 pcs?


I'm not sure what you mean, comrade. I think you may be confused with another collective purchase. As far as I am aware the meteorite dial is a new development from Zlatoust.

*Edit: *To answer your question, no we haven't reached 50, there are plenty of watches available.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, comrade. I think you may be confused with another collective purchase. As far as I am aware the meteorite dial is a new development from Zlatoust.


That was the OP forum join date


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> 1.They say iron meteorite is more rare than gold or diamonds , so gravel although technically part of the cosmos can't really be compared.🤔
> 
> 2. This watch is the most classy combat diver available IMHO.😎
> 
> 3. I think you can afford this one easily if you can wear Constantine Chaykin Joker 🤔😁😂


I did not say NO yet.  I may get one. Is there a way to get a few photos of different watches? Do all the dials look that cool as the one from the 1st post?


----------



## tokareva

Delta Watch USA said:


> Since, I think this thread started in 2016, did the group buy reach 50 pcs?


Come back, comrade, you can get a watch. We don't have 50 yet.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> I did not say NO yet.  I may get one. Is there a way to get a few photos of different watches? Do all the dials look that cool as the one from the 1st post?


I believe the dials will all be unique due to the nature of the material, but should be similar.

I'll try to get more pictures.


----------



## Delta Watch USA

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, comrade. I think you may be confused with another collective purchase. As far as I am aware the meteorite dial is a new development from Zlatoust.
> 
> *Edit: *To answer your question, no we haven't reached 50, there are plenty of watches available.


Thank you, I was looking at the wrong date.


----------



## TheStuntDummy

Initially I was interested, but I can't get past that huge ass crown.


----------



## Kotsov

Wonder if a brass case is available


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

TheStuntDummy said:


> Initially I was interested, but I can't get past that huge ass crown.


Same as you, but it isn't the crown - I can't get the price past the 'household finance officer'


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Same as you, but it isn't the crown - I can't get the price past the 'household finance officer'


 Flower arranging beckons...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Same as you, but it isn't the crown - I can't get the price past the 'household finance officer'


Come on Gerry we need help here, hoover out , fold the washing , make dinner and then get yourself up to the sweet shop for the milk tray and the florist for some pansies...We're desperate .


----------



## Danilao

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Same as you, but it isn't the crown - I can't get the price past the 'household finance officer'


You could always use plan B:



Ligavesh said:


> Ask a buddy to buy it for you


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Danilao said:


> You could always use plan B:


Thinking about that


----------



## Luis965

I am in.

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Come on Gerry we need help here, hoover out , fold the washing , make dinner and then get yourself up to the sweet shop for the milk tray and the florist for some pansies...We're desperate .


TOP TIP. Take the pinny off before going to the florists.


----------



## paperinick

ok i join the group
1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick


----------



## tokareva

Luis965 said:


> I am in.
> 
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat
> 9. Ligavesh
> 10. MakaveliSK
> 11. luis965


Great! Nice to have you aboard.


paperinick said:


> ok i join the group
> 1.Kotsov
> 2.Tokareva
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat
> 9. Ligavesh
> 10. MakaveliSK
> 11. luis965
> 12 paperinick


Welcome, comrade!


----------



## Kotsov

A rate of one sign up per day isn’t bad.


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Same as you, but it isn't the crown - I can't get the price past the 'household finance officer'


Appeal to her inner accountant by saying it's only as an investment and money in the bank isn't earning anything.


----------



## ale9191

I’m in, thank you for the opportunity.

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191


----------



## Danilao

Grande Ale! 
(Sono intimamente convinto che ti abbia convinto il lampredotto)


----------



## tokareva

ale9191 said:


> I'm in, thank you for the opportunity.


Great to have you, comrade!


----------



## Danilao

What's up? 
Did good taste doze off under the soporific August sun? 

Come on, Comrades, we need a volunteer for today! 
Or do you want to anger the People’s Commissioner and Guardian of the List, that is, the otherwise friendly and peaceful Comrade Kotsov?


----------



## Fergfour

270 views of tokareva's post in the Dive Watches forum...


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> 270 views of tokareva's post in the Dive Watches forum...


Unfortunately at this rate it's going to take 270,000 views to make it to 50. 😒


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> (...) to make it to 50.


How many Russian comrades are there with socialist intentions to buy the LampreStar 195?
I mean: is there someone (besides us 13) in the sidereal space or are we really alone in the universe?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> How many Russian comrades are there with socialist intentions to buy 195?
> I mean: is there someone (besides us 13) in the sidereal space or are we really alone in the universe?


I have asked several times and haven't received any answer. At this time we do appear to be alone in the universe.😱

However, I just now asked if the regular 195 CHS can be added to the list as an option for those who might prefer it. We will have to wait for the answer.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> What's up?
> Did good taste doze off under the soporific August sun?
> 
> Come on, Comrades, we need a volunteer for today!
> Or do you want to anger the People's Commissioner and Guardian of the List, that is, the otherwise friendly and peaceful Comrade Kotsov?


Grrr


----------



## Kotsov

13 is a lucky number I think.

I can’t believe there isn’t anyone interested from the RU site.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I have asked several times and haven't received any answer. At this time we do appear to be alone in the universe.?
> 
> However, I just now asked if the regular 195 CHS can be added to the list as an option for those who might prefer it. We will have to wait for the answer.
> 
> View attachment 15414373


If it gets a similar discount I'm in...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> If it gets a similar discount I'm in...


Do you mean in addition to the 195 meteorite or instead of it?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Do you mean in addition to the 195 meteorite or instead of it?


In addition if it was a good price.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Yes, I will ask.
> *Edit: *I asked... waiting for the reply.





tokareva said:


> However, I just now asked (...) We will have to wait for the answer.


You are the voice, crying in the wilderness (vox clamantis in deserto).

Nonetheless, I trust your stubbornness and your abilities, so I believe you can lead us out of the deserts of Egypt across the Red Sea, even to Alpha Centaury


----------



## tokareva

I have some exciting news, comrades! This purchase is not limited to the meteorite version of the 195CHs. It can also include the 53mm 193CHS with regular or Damascus dial and also the regular 46 mm 195 CHS with regular or Damascus dial. More photos will be added later, apparently comrade Vadim is in the hospital, so we wish him well.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I have some exciting news, comrades! This purchase is not limited to the meteorite version of the 195CHs. It can also include the 53mm 193CHS with regular or Damascus dial and also the regular 46 mm 195 CHS with regular or Damascus dial. More photos will be added later, apparently comrade Vadim is in the hospital, so we wish him well.


I'm in.

From now on it's Project Tokerava.

Best wishes to Comerade Vadim.


----------



## Kotsov

In addition to the meteorite dial Zlatoust grrrr

It’ll just be the 46mm CHS meow

Sterling man work tokereva


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I have some exciting news, comrades! This purchase is not limited to the meteorite version of the 195CHs. It can also include the 53mm 193CHS with regular or Damascus dial and also the regular 46 mm 195 CHS with regular or Damascus dial. More photos will be added later, apparently comrade Vadim is in the hospital, so we wish him well.


Best wishes to Vadim, but let's talk business here 

Will the different versions have different prices, or everything is 380$?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Best wishes to Vadim, but let's talk business here
> 
> Will the different versions have different prices, or everything is 380$?


As far as I know, yes, he didn't mention anything different about the price.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> As far as I know, yes, he didn't mention anything different about the price.


I'd still prefer the meteorite dial, tbh, even if the others are cheaper.


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> i could be interested, is it possible pay with Paypal?


Yes, you can pay with PayPal. Sorry it took so long to answer, but as I already mentioned the marketing director was and still is in the hospital.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I'd still prefer the meteorite dial, tbh, even if the others are cheaper.


Oh yes. A meteorite dial on an unobtanium watch with a fantastic Russian pedigree.

But cheaper than $380? If that's the case I'm having one too.

Have all the watches you like. These are the real deal.


----------



## tokareva

I have one more thing to add, it might be very important but I don't know for sure what it actually means.

Comrade Vadim told me to let him know when we have reached 20 watches. Hopefully there are already 30 other watches reserved and 20 is all we will need for the complete discount.

*Edit: *I'm going to add myself to the list again or put a 2 next to my name, I've decided to add a 193 CHS.😎 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

Comrade Vadim seems very secretive, I wonder who does he work for - or better not to wonder too much about it...


----------



## Kotsov

[


tokareva said:


> I have one more thing to add, it might be very important but I don't know for sure what it actually means.
> 
> Comrade Vadim told me to let him know when we have reached 20 watches. Hopefully there are already 30 other watches reserved and 20 is all we will need for the complete discount.


[/QUOTE]

1.Kotsov
2.Tokareva
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)

Is this OK, hope so as I'll not get this chance again..


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I have one more thing to add, it might be very important but I don't know for sure what it actually means.
> 
> Comrade Vadim told me to let him know when we have reached 20 watches. Hopefully there are already 30 other watches reserved and 20 is all we will need for the complete discount.
> 
> *Edit: *I'm going to add myself to the list again or put a 2 next to my name, I've decided to add a 193 CHS.? ?


You in


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> You in


Yes, can you put me down for a 193 CHS with plain dial please.
That's assuming the price will be the same as the other one of course, or extremely close


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes, can you put me down for a 193 CHS with plain dial please.


Me?

It's the Tokareva project 

1. Kotsov -meteorite 
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial


----------



## Kotsov

Tokareva is such a man he is going to order a 193 and not even wear it on his wrist...


----------



## Ligavesh

I'll think about a plain dial 193 additionally.

edit: I meant 193, not 195 - don't know where I would wear it though.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Tokareva is such a man he is going to order a 193 and not even wear it on his wrist...


Well I can always change it to a Damascus 195 if I should change my mind. I realize the 193 is going to be *Big*, but wow that thing looks amazing. Too much amazingness?


----------



## Victorv

Hi guys, where can i see the disponible models?


----------



## Ligavesh

If I order two watches - and I'm still not saying I'll order two, I would want them shipped separately one month apart at least. German customs love big packages and love to inquire what's in them.


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hi guys, where can i see the disponible models?


You can look here and get an idea of them probably.






Zlatoust Watch | Official Online Store


Zlatoust watch factory. Traditions of diving watches, born during a war.




zlatoustwatch.com


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> You can look here and get an idea of them probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watch | Official Online Store
> 
> 
> Zlatoust watch factory. Traditions of diving watches, born during a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com


Ok, many thanks, so please , can you put me in the list for a 195 regular version, not meteorite (46 mm if i'm not wrong)?

Is the Sapphire version or mineal version?


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> If I order two watches - and I'm still not saying I'll order two, I would want them shipped separately one month apart at least. German customs love big packages and love to inquire what's in them.


Seriously: a Bronze 1967 - no problem at all! Two Neptuns with a combined worth less than that of the 1967 - two months in the customs office, had to pay tax at the end for them.


----------



## Ligavesh

What's important is that comrade Vadim confirms the prices ASAP - are they the same for all models, are some cheaper, some more expensive?...


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well I can always change it to a Damascus 195 if I should change my mind. I realize the 193 is going to be *Big*, but wow that thing looks amazing. Too much amazingness?
> 
> View attachment 15416532


Not just big but amazeballs big. I can't believe you thought the 194 was too small.


----------



## Danilao

I don't see, on the official website, a 195 with "damascus dial", what do you mean?


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Hi guys, where can i see the disponible models?


Hi Victorv.

Tokareva can update you on what is available. But it seems more about the numbers. Make a choice?

Tokareva?


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -meteorite 
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.


----------



## Ligavesh

If I buy the 193 I'm not really gonna wear it, just put it on my wrist from time to time, look at it and then put it back in the display case... well maybe I could wear it for ****s and giggles, it might be worth for that...


----------



## Victorv

Kotsov said:


> Hi Victorv.
> 
> Tokareva can update you on what is available. But it seems more about the numbers. Make a choice?
> 
> Tokareva?


Hi comrade

Yes, Tokareva send me a link to the zlatoust factory. I want a 195 one, with the regular dial, not meteorite.

I would like to know the prices of the sapphire and mineral version when comrade Tokareva knows


----------



## Victorv

Kotsov said:


> 1. Kotsov -meteorite
> 2.Tokareva - meteorite
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat
> 9. Ligavesh
> 10. MakaveliSK
> 11. luis965
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
> 16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.


Can you please put me on the list comrade?

I want a normal 195 (46mm)


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -meteorite 
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 193 plain sapphire


----------



## Luis965

Here you can see 193 and 195 on 7,5 wrist:


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Can you please put me on the list comrade?
> 
> I want a normal 193 (46mm)


wouldn't that be the 195? the 193 is 53mm as far as I know...


----------



## Ligavesh

Luis965 said:


> Here you can see 193 and 195 on 7,5 wrist:


thanks for the visual comparison

the 195 is wearable

the 193 is either a joke, or amazing - depending how you look at it


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Can you please put me on the list comrade?
> 
> I want a normal 193 (46mm)


Is the 193 definitely 46mm?


----------



## MakaveliSK

Hell.... I'll add a second is the price is right for Damascus. Are we able to get these in sapphire. Don't want to complicate it but if possible that would be great! 

1. Kotsov -meteorite 
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?) 
11. luis965 
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?) 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Kotsov said:


> Is the 193 definitely 46mm?


Sorry i want a 195 (46mm)

I edited my last post


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> wouldn't that be the 195? the 193 is 53mm as far as I know...


Thank you for your help comrade


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Sorry i want a 195 (46mm)
> 
> I edited my last post


I shall make it so.

Oh. It's already been done


----------



## Kotsov

Don’t want to complicate it but I’m presuming they are all left crown.


----------



## Ligavesh

I would like a definite price list with all options (dial, sapphyre, no sapphyre etc...), but if Sadko gets pushed further and further, it's easier to many (well to me at least) to buy a one more 3-400 gbp watch is what I'm saying. At the moment I'm thinking 193 plain as closest to the original and 195 with the meteorite to impress the chicks  , but I'm gonna decide when the prices are out there.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Don't want to complicate it but I'm presuming they are all left crown.


don't want't it any other way


----------



## Okapi001

I am also in.

1. Kotsov -meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> don't want't it any other way


Not necessarily, but I think I would recommend left crown, unless you intend to wear it on your right hand


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I don't see, on the official website, a 195 with "damascus dial", what do you mean?


Ok sorry Dani, I assumed everybody would know which one I was talking about. Here is an example of the Damascus dial.


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hi comrade
> 
> Yes, Tokareva send me a link to the zlatoust factory. I want a 195 one, with the regular dial, not meteorite.
> 
> I would like to know the prices of the sapphire and mineral version when comrade Tokareva knows


I will try and get confirmation on the price soon, again I'm assuming they will be the same, the meteorite dial should be more expensive anyhow so I don't see how a regular version could cost more.

Here is the factory link.






Zlatoust Watch | Official Online Store


Zlatoust watch factory. Traditions of diving watches, born during a war.




zlatoustwatch.com


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> I am also in.
> 
> 1. Kotsov -meteorite
> 2.Tokareva - meteorite
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4
> 5.willjackson
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark
> 8.Confuse-a-cat
> 9. Ligavesh
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
> 11. luis965
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
> 16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
> 17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
> 19. Okapi001 -meteorite


Thanks to the additional comrades, I'm pretty sure that sapphire can be an option, for extra charge.
I intend to get the sapphire also, my understanding is that it's Russian manufactured like everything else on the watches. 

Except for the meteorite of course


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Ok sorry Dani, I assumed everybody would know which one I was talking about. Here is an example of the Damascus dial.


Ok, thanks Tok, I understand. 
But the "Mokume" dial is only available with a bronze case, do you think the price will be the same for these types too? 
Because the original prices are very different for the various types.

But apart from that, we are now almost-twenty, or am I wrong?


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Thanks to the additional comrades, I'm pretty sure that sapphire can be an option, for extra charge.
> I intend to get the sapphire also, my understanding is that it's Russian manufactured like everything else on the watches.
> 
> Except for the meteorite of course


Many thanks Tokareva. I don't mind the sapphire, but if it's the same price i prefer shappire.

On his web they have cuoted the 195 sapphire version on 675$ (nearly same price as the meteorite) and the mineral crystal on 625$

Bests


----------



## Luis965

If the price is 24,000 rubles for piece I want one 195 Meteorite and one 195 Damascus like this:


----------



## Danilao

Luis965 said:


> If the price is 24,000 rubles for piece I want one 195 Meteorite and one 195 Damascus like this:
> 
> View attachment 15417174


This dial is truly hypnotic.

I will have to be able to get out of mesmerization before adding myself again to the list of the brave

It would, however, be a very suitable quadrant for the Christmas holidays


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Ok, thanks Tok, I understand.
> But the "Mokume" dial is only available with a bronze case, do you think the price will be the same for these types too?
> Because the original prices are very different for the various types.
> 
> But apart from that, we are now almost-twenty, or am I wrong?


I don't know, it might be possible to include the bronze with the mokume dial but I'm sure it would cost more, I'll find out. Yes it looks like we are at 19 or over 20 depending on verification of price.


----------



## Danilao

Today's Volunteer (Grrr), or the lucky twentieth, will be hailed as the Socialist Hero for Completing the First Step. 

I also think the waters will move again as soon as we know the prices; for this, and for everything else: thank you and good luck, Comrade


Edit:

You might also ask if it is possible to have the e version with left or right crown at the same price? Thanks again :-*


----------



## ale9191

1. Kotsov -meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite


----------



## Ligavesh

1. Kotsov -meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)


----------



## paperinick

i'll decide what type after seen prices, but the meteorite fascinates me


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> 20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)


I'm sure they will send it to Mars if you want to pay for the shipping costs. 👽 😂

Are you sure that customs isn't watching this thread? 🤔 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm sure they will send it to Mars if you want to pay for the shipping costs. 👽 😂
> 
> Are you sure that customs isn't watching this thread? 🤔 😂


He lives near me, so no sending to Mars... as to the second question, no idea


----------



## RFollia

Could somebody please edit 1st post with options and so on? Because from meteorite now it seems there are other options and sizes available and prices, because I am a bit lost...

Besides, there is another link to Zlatoust factory
Here it is:




__





Russian Diver - Agat Factory - Genuine dive watch made in Russia


The Russian Diver legend. Agat Factory continued to manufacture, timing devices for military and civilian use, For over 70 years, since 1941.




www.agatfactory.de




Best regards


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

tokareva said:


> Ligavesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will send it to Mars if you want to pay for the shipping costs. 👽 😂
> 
> Are you sure that customs isn't watching this thread? 🤔 😂
Click to expand...

Could see the only problem would be sending to a different address to the card/account holder - know that some companies wont do it to stop fraud


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Could see the only problem would be sending to a different address to the card/account holder - know that some companies wont do it to stop fraud


Yeah, that could be a problem. We'll see.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, that could be a problem. We'll see.


One way round if that happens -transfer the money to your brother so he 'purchases' it


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just to confirm; meteorite for me.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Could see the only problem would be sending to a different address to the card/account holder - know that some companies wont do it to stop fraud


I've managed to set up a couple of alternate delivery addresses with Paypal (one address in each of three countries - and continents!). I seemed to get hit with lots of extra security checks for the first month or so but it seems to have settled down - presumably once they realised none of the orders were being challenged by the card holder (i.e. me).

I actually did that because I found a couple of places wouldn't accept credit card orders with different billing/delivery addresses (although my bank has never had a problem with it) but they will accept the order from PayPal.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Could somebody please edit 1st post with options and so on? Because from meteorite now it seems there are other options and sizes available and prices, because I am a bit lost...
> 
> Besides, there is another link to Zlatoust factory
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Diver - Agat Factory - Genuine dive watch made in Russia
> 
> 
> The Russian Diver legend. Agat Factory continued to manufacture, timing devices for military and civilian use, For over 70 years, since 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agatfactory.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


Sorry for the confusion, this group purchase is still evolving. As soon as I get 100% clarification on everything available and any difference in prices I'll update the 1st post.

There is also a third Zlatoust website some may find interesting. It has some really nice pictures.

The Zlatoust factory is too awesome to be restricted to only two websites. 😎 😂









Секундомеры механические / Mechanical stopwatch






www.zlat-zchz.com


----------



## Zany4

Just to clarify, I am still in at #4 on the list for one meteorite 195, but if I can upgrade It with sapphire I will pay more for it. In for a penny, in for a pound... Thanks!


----------



## Danilao

...double Grrr...


----------



## Danilao

With the aim of stimulating today's Volunteer, I publish this beautiful photo of a variant of 195 for which I have to thank our friend (and already registered in the list) Paperinick










I sincerely hope (and with all my heart) it was a special edition (quite special) and therefore no longer available. 
If not ... book it now *!

I will decide whether to buy it or not as soon as my eyes stop hurting me due to the vision...

* you will certainly be the most elegant at the first lesson of your course on floral arrangement


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

As we are confirming things, I think I will still have to stay with the one Meteorite dial , the kids will have to go without food for a month or so ,but its spring here soon , they can eat the lawn .
( also maybe I will consider sapphire)


----------



## Danilao

Confuse-a-cat said:


> (...) the kids will have to go without food for a month or so ,but its spring here soon , they can eat the lawn .
> ( also maybe I will consider sapphire)


Eating sapphire could give some problems to the teeth of your kids, but what does not kill, fortifies....


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Danilao said:


> Eating sapphire could give some problems to the teeth of your kids, but what does not kill, fortifies....


Teeth are a small price to pay, when I die they can have the watches...( Apart from the the ones I will have buried with me )


----------



## columela

Hello

I was not aware of this interesting project. You can count me in for the meteorite 195. This is the fourth project i have joined in recent months, let's hope it goes well.


----------



## ArtemKuzminykh

Danilao said:


> With the aim of stimulating today's Volunteer, I publish this beautiful photo of a variant of 195 for which I have to thank our friend (and already registered in the list) Paperinick
> 
> View attachment 15420692
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope (and with all my heart) it was a special edition (quite special) and therefore no longer available.
> If not ... book it now *!
> 
> I will decide whether to buy it or not as soon as my eyes stop hurting me due to the vision...
> 
> * you will certainly be the most elegant at the first lesson of your course on floral arrangement


Don't know who is Paperinick, but the photo is mine I wrote about the watch here: Artem Kuzminykh
This is piece unique...


----------



## ArtemKuzminykh

Danilao said:


> With the aim of stimulating today's Volunteer, I publish this beautiful photo of a variant of 195 for which I have to thank our friend (and already registered in the list) Paperinick
> 
> View attachment 15420692
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope (and with all my heart) it was a special edition (quite special) and therefore no longer available.
> If not ... book it now *!
> 
> I will decide whether to buy it or not as soon as my eyes stop hurting me due to the vision...
> 
> * you will certainly be the most elegant at the first lesson of your course on floral arrangement


Zirkonium watch is also mine, BTW: Artem Kuzminykh


----------



## ArtemKuzminykh

Vadim, head of marketing at the Zlatoust watch factory, will be at work next week


----------



## Kotsov

columela said:


> Hello
> 
> I was not aware of this interesting project. You can count me in for the meteorite 195. This is the fourth project i have joined in recent months, let's hope it goes well.


Just add your name.

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5.willjackson
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite


----------



## Kotsov

RFollia said:


> Could somebody please edit 1st post with options and so on? Because from meteorite now it seems there are other options and sizes available and prices, because I am a bit lost...
> 
> Besides, there is another link to Zlatoust factory
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Diver - Agat Factory - Genuine dive watch made in Russia
> 
> 
> The Russian Diver legend. Agat Factory continued to manufacture, timing devices for military and civilian use, For over 70 years, since 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agatfactory.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


I don't think it's that kind of thread. It's more hopeful and a bit shambolic group buy. More DIY. If you want a watch put your name on the list from what is available.

Then we see what we can get.

There is also the 194. The eclectic choice as is hand wound.


----------



## Danilao

ArtemKuzminykh said:


> Don't know who is Paperinick, but the photo is mine I wrote about the watch here: Artem Kuzminykh
> This is piece unique...


Great! 
Why don't you tell us more about the unique and very special finish? 
Is this a mokumized case with colors?

(I left your name on the photo as an exclusive reference)


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Teeth are a small price to pay, when I die they can have the watches...( Apart from the the ones I will have buried with me )


Proper Macho


----------



## ArtemKuzminykh

The meteorite is supplied by "Stones from the Sky" company: Камни с неба But the site is in Russian. Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ArtemKuzminykh

Danilao said:


> Great!
> Why don't you tell us more about the unique and very special finish?
> Is this a mokumized case with colors?
> 
> (I left your name on the photo as an exclusive reference)


Well, all the information is in a post on Facebook, I'll repeat it here.

This is an unique piece - diving watch 295ЧС ТЦД by Zlatoust watch factory. The coolest watch in my collection so far! so more about it.
The model, the development of which was carried out for 8 years, starting in 2012. Case, bezel, protective cap and dial are made of ZiKRON - titanium-zirconium composite ("damas"). Automatic Vostok 2415 movement. Reinforced sapphire crystal (leucosapphire). Hands and numbers are covered with a turquoise glow luminophor. Water resistant 700 m.
ZiKRON titanium-zirconium composite is not only difficult to process. Catching the reflection of light is also far from a trivial task! The composition includes 3 types of Russian titanium: ВТ1-0, OT4-1, ВТ20 and zirconium Э125. The material is produced in St. Petersburg (TiKRON forge), by diffusion welding, at temperatures from 1180 to 1230 C, followed by manual forging of each workpiece. The dials have the author's patterns (drawings) from the blacksmith Alexander Sklyamin. He is one of 7 people in the world who currently knows how to forge such a composite.
Watch made from this type of composite is unique in the world. Before it, 3-4 types of various watches from various manufacturers (Germany \ Australia \ USA) from the Timascus titanium composite were produced. You could also saw custom dials from private masters, for example on Panerai from Timascus. This project is primarily distinguished by its base material, which is much more difficult to process (CNC milling, grinding and polishing) than a conventional titanium composite. This is the first watch in the world made of similar material.
In total, two models were released - this watch based on the Vostok movement, and another one based on the Raketa (it has a crown on the right, at 3 o'clock), it was sold to an USA customer. Thus, the watch is piece unique! Zlatoust factory does not plan to make such watches again - too expensive material, and the processing is very complicated.


----------



## tokareva

Here are the pictures of the meteorite dials we have been waiting for. Personally I think they look fantastic. These dials would never become boring to look at.


----------



## Ligavesh

So, is there a deadline now (for paying)? Cause for me the end of next month would be great.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> So, is there a deadline now (for paying)? Cause for me the end of next month would be great.


Not that I'm aware of, I don't even know if we have enough people yet. Hopefully we will find out more Monday when comrade Vadim goes back to work.


----------



## FabDel76

Just a few questions:
1) can it be shipped to Italy?
2) is there a sapphire option available?
In case of affermative responses, I'd be in...
Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Not that I'm aware of, *I don't even know if we have enough people yet*. Hopefully we will find out more Monday when comrade Vadim goes back to work.


Goddamit do we have to order every variant of every watch _twice _to get to 50? What are those guys at watch.ru doing? I wish I knew people who are into watches, but none of my friends are into watches, no one from my family either. Grrrr, I'll try to find someone anyway, maybe just stop random people on the street....


----------



## Ligavesh

If this doesn't go through, I'll comfort myself by buying a Poljot Amphibian and a Poljot Alarm.


----------



## Danilao

FabDel76 said:


> Just a few questions:
> 1) can it be shipped to Italy?
> 2) is there a sapphire option available?
> In case of affermative responses, I'd be in...
> Thanks


Vorrei vedere!
Altrimenti ce lo andiamo a prendere ;-)


----------



## Odessa200

Just my random thoughts: Meranom comes to a possession of some interesting (I agree, this material looks very interesting) material and decides to make dials/watches. Why or why they picked such a marginal design of a watch? Who approved this???? Does it make more sense to make a decent watch like this Classica with this dial? I would then get several. Something that a regular person can weal daily... It can be a diver. Fine. But a modern diver. W/o this 1 meter crown 

Sorry guys, I am not trying to convince you that your choice is bad. I am just trying to explain why you have so much troubles to get 50 people. And this is why Meranom offers the discount because they figured out that whoever wanted to buy this watch already did and there are not that many people left in the world that would make additional purchases....


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Just my random thoughts: Meranom comes to a possession of some interesting (I agree, this material looks very interesting) material and decides to make dials/watches. Why or why they picked such a marginal design of a watch? Who approved this???? Does it make more sense to make a decent watch like this Classica with this dial? I would then get several. Something that a regular person can weal daily... It can be a diver. Fine. But a modern diver. W/o this 1 meter crown
> 
> Sorry guys, I am not trying to convince you that your choice is bad. I am just trying to explain why you have so much troubles to get 50 people. And this is why Meranom offers the discount because they figured out that whoever wanted to buy this watch already did and there are not that many people left in the world that would make additional purchases....
> 
> View attachment 15422711


Yeah, but watch collectors are not rational people. Anyway, if this doesn't go through, I've now decided I'll order another set of components for an Океан cause I'll probably screw up the first build.


----------



## tokareva

FabDel76 said:


> Just a few questions:
> 1) can it be shipped to Italy?
> 2) is there a sapphire option available?
> In case of affermative responses, I'd be in...
> Thanks


Yes, it can definitely be shipped to Italy, sapphire is also definitely an option for slight additional charge.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Just my random thoughts: Meranom comes to a possession of some interesting (I agree, this material looks very interesting) material and decides to make dials/watches. Why or why they picked such a marginal design of a watch? Who approved this???? Does it make more sense to make a decent watch like this Classica with this dial? I would then get several. Something that a regular person can weal daily... It can be a diver. Fine. But a modern diver. W/o this 1 meter crown
> 
> Sorry guys, I am not trying to convince you that your choice is bad. I am just trying to explain why you have so much troubles to get 50 people. And this is why Meranom offers the discount because they figured out that whoever wanted to buy this watch already did and there are not that many people left in the world that would make additional purchases....
> 
> View attachment 15422711


Comrade, it looks like you might be slightly confused, let me clarify. This collective purchase has nothing to do with Meranom, it's a Zlatoust factory "project".

These are not fashion watches, they are combat diver watches. They won't try to improve a legendary watch to make it more wearable with a leisure suit... ?


----------



## willjackson

I would like a meteorite dial please.


----------



## Kotsov

willjackson said:


> I would like a meteorite dial please.


Sterling stuff sir.


----------



## Kotsov

willjackson said:


> I would like a meteorite dial please.


Just add your name.

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Just my random thoughts: Meranom comes to a possession of some interesting (I agree, this material looks very interesting) material and decides to make dials/watches. Why or why they picked such a marginal design of a watch? Who approved this???? Does it make more sense to make a decent watch like this Classica with this dial? I would then get several. Something that a regular person can weal daily... It can be a diver. Fine. But a modern diver. W/o this 1 meter crown
> 
> Sorry guys, I am not trying to convince you that your choice is bad. I am just trying to explain why you have so much troubles to get 50 people. And this is why Meranom offers the discount because they figured out that whoever wanted to buy this watch already did and there are not that many people left in the world that would make additional purchases....
> 
> View attachment 15422711


Christ Odessa are you OK? I'm seriously worried.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> Christ Odessa are you OK? I'm seriously worried.


Hehe. . I am fine. I love the dial. I am just trying to stay away from combat diving most of the days


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Amended to add my sapphire choice


Just add your name.

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite


----------



## RFollia

Comrades, so I'm in as well
1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite 
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
and as well one timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)


----------



## Abulafia

I don't remember if I already said "_I hate you al_l" , or rather "_my bank account hates you all_". 😭
I'm trying to keep away from new purchase...


----------



## Danilao

Abulafia said:


> I don't remember if I already said "_I hate you al_l" , or rather "_my bank account hates you all_".
> I'm trying to keep away from new purchase...


Stai cincischiando...


----------



## Zany4

To update my preference

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire 
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite 
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
and as well one timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade, it looks like you might be slightly confused, let me clarify. This collective purchase has nothing to do with Meranom, it's a Zlatoust factory "project".
> 
> These are not fashion watches, they are combat diver watches. They won't try to improve a legendary watch to make it more wearable with a leisure suit... 😂
> 
> View attachment 15423148
> View attachment 15423149
> View attachment 15423150
> View attachment 15423152
> View attachment 15423154


Great pics, @tokareva


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Abulafia said:


> I don't remember if I already said "_I hate you al_l" , or rather "_my bank account hates you all_". ?
> I'm trying to keep away from new purchase...












Both you and your bank account will come over to the dark side.


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire 
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial if same price as 195 meteorite or there about (shipped to a different address, to my brother - to confuse the customs)
21. Columela - 195 meteorite 
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)


----------



## Danilao

Cheer, comrade Vadim!
Even if we don't know you personally, we are waiting for you as Santa Claus! (although we no longer believe in fairy tales and we know how the elves will have to jump out of our wallet ...)


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Cheer, comrade Vadim!
> Even if we don't know you personally, we are waiting for you as Santa Claus! (although we no longer believe in fairy tales and we know how the elves will have to jump out of our wallet ...)


But look what will be left under the tree for us....


----------



## paperinick

i don't understand, on Zlatoust page the watch with mineral glass are 100 mt wr, and the zapphire ones 200 mt wr, the meteorite watch how il will be?


----------



## Kotsov

paperinick said:


> i don't understand, on Zlatoust page the watch with mineral glass are 100 mt wr, and the zapphire ones 200 mt wr, the meteorite watch how il will be?


Who knows but I'm guessing it depends on the glass you specify. Either way will you be going over 100m?


----------



## Luis965

Anxiously waiting for the menu with the prices!


----------



## paperinick

Kotsov said:


> Who knows but I'm guessing it depends on the glass you specify. Either way will you be going over 100m?


a 46 mm watch with only 100 mt wr?


----------



## Ligavesh

if mineral is 100m and sapphire 200m, then I want 200 on both (193 and 195)

a bit silly on a 'hard-core' diver to have 100m WR?!


----------



## paperinick

Ligavesh said:


> if mineral is 100m and sapphire 200m, then I want 200 on both (193 and 195)
> 
> a bit silly on a 'hard-core' diver to have 100m WR?!


on Zlatoust page the difference btw mineral and sapphire glass is 50 usd


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> i don't understand, on Zlatoust page the watch with mineral glass are 100 mt wr, and the zapphire ones 200 mt wr, the meteorite watch how il will be?


It will come standard with mineral glass, but you can add sapphire for slightly more money.

I'm assuming it will be less than online catalog price.

I was told it would be *slightly* more, I don't consider $50 slightly more, so let's wait.


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> a 46 mm watch with only 100 mt wr?


195 CHS will be 200 meters with sapphire glass.

You can have 700 meters with 53mm 193 CHS watch. 🤔


----------



## tokareva

I just received more pictures of the meteorite. Apparently they make the dials right there at the Zlatoust factory. I don't know why, but for some I thought they bought them already made.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I just received more pictures of the meteorite. Apparently they make the dials right there at the Zlatoust factory. I don't know why, but for some I thought they bought them already made.
> 
> View attachment 15427167
> 
> 
> View attachment 15427175


Nice... I actually don't mind waiting a bit for the watches cause I overstreched myself in buying a mix of old and new watches lately, but it's the uncertainty -first, whether we would ever get them, second when would we get them (and when do we have to pay) - that really bugs me. Add to that no real news about Sadko...


----------



## Okapi001

Please remind me, what is the estimated price of the meteorite watch?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Dials (made),well cut drilled and numbers applied right there at the Zlatoust factory ,
It does not get any better. 
With the exception of the movement ,does anybody know if they outsource any other parts ?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Okapi001 said:


> Please remind me, what is the estimated price of the meteorite watch?


If you check the first post of this thread you will see that the price we are aiming at is 24,000 rubles or about $328 US. The normal price is 49,000 rubles or about $670 US.


----------



## SKUAS72

Im interesting in one, Can you added to rhe list?


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Im interesting in one, Can you added to rhe list?


1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 193 plain dial (sapphire?)


----------



## SKUAS72

Hi again
Can I choose the dial? the 193 plain dial ...is the normal dial? (black)
What is sapphire prize?
Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Hi again
> Can I choose the dial? the 193 plain dial ...is the normal dial? (black)
> What is sapphire prize?
> Thanks


I'll edit my post that you want the 193 plain dial and not the 195 meteorite; as for the price for added sapphire, no one knows atm, according to @tokareva it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Many thanks for the info and the deal... looks fantastic... Not my cup of tea though...


----------



## amarizmendi

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 193 plain dial (sapphire?)
25. amarizmendi


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Im interesting in one, Can you added to rhe list?


Top man


----------



## Kotsov

Half way....


----------



## KoperViking

Hi folks!
This seems like a very nice group buy offer from the Zlatoust factory.
I’m waiting for the price list on the various models and additions, like others here.
I understand that this won’t be limited series: If the two groups here buys for example 75 pcs “195 Meteorite” (w./w.o. Sapphire crystal.) Will they still be numbered as a limited series of 75 watches?

This is very interesting anyhow 
Good luck to the involved here!


----------



## Neros

Hello!! I would also be interested in a 195 with sapphire and plain dial.... Is it a problem being a spanish buyer?


----------



## Kotsov

Neros said:


> Hello!! I would also be interested in a 195 with sapphire and plain dial.... Is it a problem being a spanish buyer?


Absolutely not. It is after all a macho watch.

Can we put your name down as lucky number 26?


----------



## Danilao

I am thinking of getting a second watch. 

Considering the duration of the Russian projects, I will be able (in the next few years) to earn the money I will need. 
Ok, this is not a project but traditions must be respected and we are doing well in this field. 

Comrades, listen to my advice and bet everything on Bitcoin: you will be able to pay (in a few years) a pair of Zlatoust or, in any case, one of underwear


----------



## SKUAS72

ok thank guys, if is possible i want a *Zlatoust 195 Stainless Steel Mineral Crystal*


----------



## SKUAS72

Sorry with sapphire crystal


----------



## Ligavesh

Just copy/paste the latest list in your post and make the necessary changes for you (meaning add/delete your name, write 193 or 195, what kind of dial, what kind of glass...).


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire 
25. amarizmendi


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I am thinking of getting a second watch.
> 
> Considering the duration of the Russian projects, I will be able (in the next few years) to earn the money I will need.
> Ok, this is not a project but traditions must be respected and we are doing well in this field.
> 
> Comrades, listen to my advice and bet everything on Bitcoin: you will be able to pay (in a few years) a pair of Zlatoust or, in any case, one of underwear


Will you be lucky no.26?


----------



## Neros

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire 
25. amarizmendi 
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Will you be lucky no.26?


I can not wait! 
Unfortunately, like you, I'm also waiting for the price for a nice 193 with a damask dial...
As soon as Vadim gets back on his feet, with all the ease and comfort of the Russian winter, I will resolve to make a decision.

But, let me understand, are you in a hurry? 
Because it (haste, I mean) is really a bad adviser and you could make the mistake of choosing the dried and compressed banana peel dial


----------



## Toldostol

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire 
25. amarizmendi 
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

KoperViking said:


> Hi folks!
> This seems like a very nice group buy offer from the Zlatoust factory.
> I'm waiting for the price list on the various models and additions, like others here.
> I understand that this won't be limited series: If the two groups here buys for example 750 pcs "195 Meteorite" (w./w.o. Sapphire crystal.) Will they still be numbered as a limited series of 750 watches?
> 
> This is very interesting anyhow
> Good luck to the involved here!


No these will not have special serial numbers, I say that judging by the watch in the first post with the serial number 1322. However, they will more importantly have a special price... ?


----------



## [email protected]

Seems like this is really taking off!


----------



## Pakecima

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire 
25. amarizmendi 
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just updated my preference at #7.

1. Kotsov -195 meteorite
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
25. amarizmendi
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I can not wait!
> Unfortunately, like you, I'm also waiting for the price for a nice 193 with a damask dial...
> As soon as Vadim gets back on his feet, with all the ease and comfort of the Russian winter, I will resolve to make a decision.
> 
> But, let me understand, are you in a hurry?
> Because it (haste, I mean) is really a bad adviser and you could make the mistake of choosing the dried and compressed banana peel dial


I'm in


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> I'm in


will it give off an odor?


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> will it give off an odor?


The (very lucky) place n. 29 is (still for a short time) free, you just have to try and smell.

Obviously you will have to expect a purely exotic scent, as befits the particular dial (same price, even with sapphire crystal)


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
25. amarizmendi
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire


----------



## amarizmendi

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Tokareva 193 CHS plain dial. Amazeballs big.
17. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
18. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
25. amarizmendi-195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire



Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 -meteorite
19. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
19. Okapi001 -meteorite
20. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
21. Columela - 195 meteorite
22. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
23. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
25. amarizmendi-195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire


----------



## TOLETOS

me apunto 
acero inoxidable y cristal de zafiro


----------



## TOLETOS

me apunto
195 acero inoxidable y cristal de zafiro


----------



## tokareva

TOLETOS said:


> me apunto
> acero inoxidable y cristal de zafiro


Comrade Kotsov...I think you know what to do, thank you! 😂


----------



## Kotsov

Ffs. Bear with me. Big fingers. Small phone.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade Kotsov...I think you know what to do, thank you! 😂


Are we supposed to carry this out on our own? Is there no one from watch.ru, or I don't know - other forums? We've given 60% ffs.


----------



## Kotsov

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 -meteorite
19. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Are we supposed to carry this out on our own? Is there no one from watch.ru, or I don't know - other forums? We've given 60% ffs.


I don't know, comrade, I'm trying to find out the answer to that question... almost continuously.😂

I understand your frustrations, please remain patient.


----------



## Kotsov

Tbh we are generating some interest into a reasonable bulk order. Some will drop out, some will be added and some will clamber to be aboard just before and after any deal closes.

Let’s enjoy how it goes.

It’s more fun with skin in the game though


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I don't know, comrade, I'm trying to find out the answer to that question... almost continuously.
> 
> I understand your frustrations, please remain patient.


Hello comrade, the last guys in the list are from RE spanish forum. I'm from here and from there


----------



## Neros

I am also from RE spanish forum!


----------



## Neros

Updating crown preferences too:

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 -meteorite
19. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire


----------



## Neros

Btw guys, I've looking through their instagram and I stumbled upond these pics:




























It looks like the first 2 images correspond to a 195 but with a different bezel?? I really don't like that bezel so I hope that we wouldn't get one like that... Also the last pic, I think it is Zirconium but the bezel and even case shape look different... I really like the traditional look! Can we clarify that we would order the regular case and bezel?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, we have received information from comrade Vadim.
If we have 30 watches the price is 28000 rubles. Including the sapphire crystal.
For bronze it will be 42000 rubles.

*Prices excluding delivery

I need a Russian speaking volunteer for better communication with comrade Vadim... Comrade Odessa?
Kirill? Anybody?


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> Btw guys, I've looking through their instagram and I stumbled upond these pics:
> 
> View attachment 15432444
> 
> 
> View attachment 15432448
> 
> 
> View attachment 15432450
> 
> 
> It looks like the first 2 images correspond to a 195 but with a different bezel?? I really don't like that bezel so I hope that we wouldn't get one like that... Also the last pic, I think it is Zirconium but the bezel and even case shape look different... I really like the traditional look! Can we clarify that we would order the regular case and bezel?


Ugggh, those are not what we are getting. 🙄The last one is 50 mm Damascus case.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have received information from comrade Vadim.
> If we have 30 watches the price is 28000 rubles. Including the sapphire crystal.
> For bronze it will be 42000 rubles.


Nothing else? 
After a month of inner yearning and after 30 reservations, this seems to me a somewhat constipated response.

I would like to know if the price will be the same for the 195 and 193 models. 
And if the price will be the same for the "Mokume" dial. 
And the shipping costs? 
And the organizational times? 
I would also like to know if Comrade Vadim is really interested in doing business with us or if he is just answering us in the leftovers of time.

Forgive me for being brutal but the price of the watch (even if discounted) is not low (by the standards of this forum) and I think we deserve a little more attention and pampering.

In addition, this are essential informations so that everyone can choose and so that the buying group can definitively take flight towards 1000 reservations.

Obviously, Comrade Tok, these somewhat critical questions are not about your excellent job but the willingness of our representatives in the factory to complete the deal


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have received information from comrade Vadim.
> If we have 30 watches the price is 28000 rubles. Including the sapphire crystal.
> For bronze it will be 42000 rubles.
> 
> *Prices excluding delivery
> 
> I need a Russian speaking volunteer for better communication with comrade Vadim... Comrade Odessa?
> Kirill? Anybody?
> 
> View attachment 15432443


Hello comrade, have he summed 4000 rubles to the first price? If i'm not wrong, the first price was 24000 roubles for the meteorite one, right?


----------



## Victorv

In addition, only for the info, an a spanish forum bought a few years ago 25 watches for 325€ at home


----------



## SKUAS72

One question..this watch comes frorm agat Factory?


----------



## SKUAS72

is there a automatic versión? thanks guys


----------



## Neros

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade, he have summed 4000 rubles to the first price? If i'm not wrong, the first price was 24000 roubles for the meteorite one, right?


24000 for 50 orders, 28000 for 30 orders.


----------



## Victorv

Neros said:


> 24000 for 50 orders, 28000 for 30 orders.


Yeah, but i think that there are more comrades on another list on watch.ru


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> is there a automatic versión? thanks guys


We are getting the automatic version.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, due to becoming the executor of a potentially worthless estate I'm not going to be able to continue negotiating with the factory. It's too time consuming, and I am appointing comrades Daniele and Kotsov to finish up.


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> Comrades, due to becoming the executor of a potentially worthless estate I'm not going to be able to continue negotiating with the factory. It's too time consuming, and I am appointing comrades Daniele and Kotsov to finish up.


Thank you for work, hope someone can continue it!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have received information from comrade Vadim.
> If we have 30 watches the price is 28000 rubles. Including the sapphire crystal.
> For bronze it will be 42000 rubles.
> 
> *Prices excluding delivery
> 
> I need a Russian speaking volunteer for better communication with comrade Vadim... Comrade Odessa?
> Kirill? Anybody?
> 
> View attachment 15432443


Bloody heck that is a great price.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, due to becoming the executor of a potentially worthless estate I'm not going to be able to continue negotiating with the factory. It's too time consuming, and I am appointing comrades Daniele and Kotsov to finish up.


Bombshell!!


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> We are getting the automatic version.


Thanks TOKAREVA, it is a great deal, autom with sapphire for 28000. A favor no Fedex or UPS pirates !


----------



## Zany4

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks TOKAREVA, it is a great deal, autom with sapphire for 28000. A favor no Fedex or UPS pirates !


You do not want FedEx or UPS delivery? That's probably the only way to insure it and guarantee delivery. I know it's an expensive method.

¿No desea la entrega de FedEx o UPS? Esa es probablemente la única forma de asegurarlo y garantizar la entrega. Sé que es un método caro.


----------



## Ligavesh

No I want normal Pochta.ru snailmail, never had any problems with them, everything I'd ordered (and I have ordered A LOT, probably too much) arrived slowly, but surely and cheaply.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Nothing else?
> After a month of inner yearning and after 30 reservations, this seems to me a somewhat constipated response.
> 
> I would like to know if the price will be the same for the 195 and 193 models.
> And if the price will be the same for the "Mokume" dial.
> And the shipping costs?
> And the organizational times?
> I would also like to know if Comrade Vadim is really interested in doing business with us or if he is just answering us in the leftovers of time.
> 
> Forgive me for being brutal but the price of the watch (even if discounted) is not low (by the standards of this forum) and I think we deserve a little more attention and pampering.
> 
> In addition, this are essential informations so that everyone can choose and so that the buying group can definitively take flight towards 1000 reservations.
> 
> Obviously, Comrade Tok, these somewhat critical questions are not about your excellent job but the willingness of our representatives in the factory to complete the deal


Thank you Dani, I believe you have described the situation perfectly as well as eloquently. They are not critical questions at all. I don't know the answers unfortunately or how to find out.


----------



## Zany4

Pochta was fine before the pandemic. It’s back to the dark ages for shipments to the US now. Maybe USPS is partly to blame. Normal Vostoks are not that expensive, but for a nearly $400 watch I’d prefer express, insured shipment with better traceability even if it’s $30 more.


----------



## SKUAS72

With fedex an ups i have to pay taxes and some ups own taxes, i have bad experiencies with ups


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I am still trying to find out if we can have mokume dials as an option. I'm think we have established Damascus is already an option. 
Bronze is available with both black and meteorite dials. I will try to get a sample picture of the meteorite with bronze. I'm going to try and keep helping until I absolutely cannot any longer.

The complex part of the executor job won't start until next week or maybe a little later.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I am still trying to find out if we can have mokume dials as an option. I'm think we have established Damascus is already an option.
> Bronze is available with both black and meteorite dials. I will try to get a sample picture of the meteorite with bronze. I'm going to try and keep helping until I absolutely cannot any longer.
> 
> The complex part of the executor job won't start until next week or maybe a little later.


Tok, we are there and we are ready to act (almost ready) when needed.

Kot (Tok and Kot, I realize now how palindromic you are and maybe I should change nickname to Okt), kindly, read your PM.....


----------



## Kotsov

I’ve read them. I’m having a think.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, we are there and we are ready to act (almost ready) when needed.
> 
> Kot (Tok and Kot, I realize now how palindromic you are and maybe I should change nickname to Okt), kindly, read your PM.....


Great, if you would rather I step aside completely now let me know. I'm certain both of you are more than qualified to handle it.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Great, if you would rather I step aside completely now let me know. I'm certain both of you are more than qualified to handle it.


Tok, you are the boss until circumstances overwhelm you. And I hope this will not happen in a week or ever


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I am still trying to find out if we can have mokume dials as an option. I'm think we have established Damascus is already an option.
> Bronze is available with both black and meteorite dials. I will try to get a sample picture of the meteorite with bronze. I'm going to try and keep helping until I absolutely cannot any longer.
> 
> The complex part of the executor job won't start until next week or maybe a little later.


Great News, thanks a lot!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, there will be a new picture coming Tuesday... a bronze watch with the meteorite dial. 🎉

This should obviously give more choices and add more watches to the list.

I'm still waiting for the answer about the mokume dial being available too. I'm just guessing, but think it should be available as an option for additional cost.


----------



## Danilao

The process to make the mokume (or damascus) dial is complex but (perhaps) less than coming across a piece of meteorite. 
We hope, therefore, to have good news


----------



## tokareva

I just found out that mokume is available (with bronze) but needs at least 10 pieces.


----------



## Danilao

Will it be available in both bronze and steel? At what price?

Grazie :-*


----------



## Neros

So, to sum up what we know so far, correct me if I am wrong or add anything to the list:


OPTIONS:

Movement:
-Vostok 2415: Automatic, Handwinding, No Hacking, No Date

Cases:
-195 (46mm) 
-193 (53mm) ??

Case Material:
-Stainless Steel 
-Bronze 

Glass:
-Mineral
-Sapphire 

Dial:
-Regular 
-Meteorite 
-Mokume 
-Damascus


----------



## Neros

It may also be more effective if we could sum up all our questions so that or friend Tok or any other in contact with the manufacturer can have a more efficient communication... may be a list of all the possible combinations so that the manufacturer can tell the price for each one and any special requirements (like x dial only with x case at least x pieces or just this combination is not possible... basically a catalog I guess)... an excel sheet or similar that the russian guy can easily fill in?


----------



## Neros

Just to ilustrate what I mean:

















Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## SKUAS72

Neros said:


> Just to ilustrate what I mean:
> 
> View attachment 15434704


Tokareva wrote the 195 steel with sapphire:....price 28000 ( 30 uds)
192 bronce with sapphire...price 42000 (30 uds)
if are 50uds 4000 rublos less in booth options


----------



## Luis965

Great job, but I think that the option with damascus dial is missing, is different from Mokume.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Tokareva wrote the 195 steel with sapphire:....price 28000 ( 30 uds)
> 192 bronce with sapphire...price 42000 (30 uds)
> if are 50uds 4000 rublos less in booth options


If I said anything about 192 it was a mistake. All watches are 46mm 195 in steel or bronze. With choice of meteorite or Damascus dial. Mokume is available but requires 10 pieces, I doubt that will happen.

*Edit: *Yes, I originally did add
193 CHs to the list for myself before, but removed it, it will cost more. I don't think there would be enough interested in 53 mm so decided to keep it simple by limiting the choice to one 46 mm case. Sorry for the confusion.

If enough show interest we can add 193 to choices.


----------



## Neros

Please, feel free to modify the spreadsheet below, I will edit the other two messages to avoid confusion, anyone with this url should be able to edit it:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> If I said anything about 192 it was a mistake. All watches are 46mm 195 in steel or bronze. With choice of meteorite or Damascus dial. Mokume is available but requires 10 pieces, I doubt that will happen.


the 53mm 193 is possible though, right? maybe some have confused it with that one...


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> the 53mm 193 is possible though, right? maybe some have confused it with that one...


Yes, you can have 193 for more money.

I edited my original reply, please see for explanation.😃


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Yes, you can have 193 for more money.
> 
> I edited my original reply, please see for explanation.😃


I see, thanks. About the 193, my position is the same, would like the plain dial for the novelty factor of a "giant diver", but if it's not possible, I remain just by the 195 meteorite.


----------



## Neros

I am editing the google spreadsheet as I understand it. Do we know the theoretical price for the bronze+mokume? Do we know the price with mineral glass? So far I have this:


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I see, thanks. About the 193, my position is the same, would like the plain dial for the novelty factor of a "giant diver", but if it's not possible, I remain just by the 195 meteorite.


Ok, I understand completely. Sorry I didn't realize someone else was interested in the 193. Yes it's definitely an option and so is the giant 192 if anybody wants one. 😂


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> I am editing the google spreadsheet as I understand it. Do we know the theoretical price for the bronze+mokume? Do we know the price with mineral glass? So far I have this:
> View attachment 15434759


Very nice, I suggest we submit the list to comrade Vadim and let him fill it out and send it back to us. With the prices I mean.😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Ok, I understand completely. Sorry I didn't realize someone else was interested in the 193. Yes it's definitely an option and so is the giant 192 if anybody wants one. 😂


No joke, if I can't get the 193, but I could get the 192, I would get the 192.


----------



## Danilao

I would also be interested in knowing the price for 193.

In addition to this, I realize now that I have not understood the difference between Mokume and Damascus, could someone give an example to this poor man (who would then be me)?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> No joke, if I can't get the 193, but I could get the 192, I would get the 192.


Get both so you will have the complete set 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Get both so you will have the complete set 😂


Did you miss my post about the giant Vodolaz case I accidentally ordered? Poljot/Moscow Classic Vodolaz - review

What am I gonna do with so many giant watches, I'm not Sylvester Stallone


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I would also be interested in knowing the price for 193.
> 
> In addition to this, I realize now that I have not understood the difference between Mokume and Damascus, could someone give an example to this poor man (who would then be me)?


Ok, Dani, the top one is Damascus.


----------



## Danilao

Grazie Tok, a damask 193 could be an interesting option (as long as it doesn't cost me my ass hair)


----------



## tokareva

Dani, I suspect tha


Danilao said:


> Grazie Tok, a damask 193 could be an interesting option (as long as it doesn't cost me my ass hair)


Dani, I suspect that they would rather give you the watch...😂 rather than to take the hair from your ass 🤮


----------



## Luis965

Danilao said:


> I would also be interested in knowing the price for 193.
> 
> In addition to this, I realize now that I have not understood the difference between Mokume and Damascus, could someone give an example to this poor man (who would then be me)?


Hi,

Damascus is a combination of two different types of steel.

Mokume is a combination of two different metals ( eg iron and copper)


----------



## taike

Luis965 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Damascus is a combination of two different types of steel.
> 
> Mokume is a combination of two different metals ( eg iron and copper)


The history of these materials is interesting and worth googling. Apparently, there was also a Russian "damascus" called bulat


----------



## Danilao

Thanks Luis. 

Tok, I'll keep some for you to dress your first lampredotto, or to build you a great shaving brush (just in case the 193 damask doesn't cost too much and doesn't have to deliver them all to Vadim, of course)


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> If I said anything about 192 it was a mistake. All watches are 46mm 195 in steel or bronze. With choice of meteorite or Damascus dial. Mokume is available but requires 10 pieces, I doubt that will happen.
> 
> *Edit: *Yes, I originally did add
> 193 CHs to the list for myself before, but removed it, it will cost more. I don't think there would be enough interested in 53 mm so decided to keep it simple by limiting the choice to one 46 mm case. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> If enough show interest we can add 193 to choices.


sorry a lot i wrote a Mistake no is a 192 is a 195 bronze


----------



## Kotsov

0


Neros said:


> I am editing the google spreadsheet as I understand it. Do we know the theoretical price for the bronze+mokume? Do we know the price with mineral glass? So far I have this:
> View attachment 15434759


That is really helpful in understanding the options. In the price column for the 195 only do you think it would be worthwhile greying out the cells for the mineral option.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, due to the sapphire adding so little extra to the overall cost, I suggest it just be a requirement. All these options are getting really confusing for some, and it's hard enough to get prices for everything already.
I'm pretty sure most already want sapphire anyhow.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, we have the details for mokume option.


----------



## Luis965

Updating my crown preferences and adding a new one if we can get the 50 interested and drop the price to 24000:

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 -meteorite
19. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)


----------



## Neros

I don't mind updating it, but you are all able to update it too, you don't need to ask me  (again, I gladly do it, just wanted to clarify) I have not added de 193 option data as I think it also complicates things and we don't know much about the pricing besides the mokume dial 293, but you can add the data that we know so far if you want.


















Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys if i understand conrrect on watch.ru are another list, right?

Maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Danilao

Perhaps there is another list on watch.ru but it can only be consulted by the secret services. 

I think it's better to be self-sufficient


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Hello guys if i understand conrrect on watch.ru are another list, right?
> 
> Maybe i'm wrong


We have the thread but it doesn't look like there is any interest. We could do with a Russian speaker to give us a non Google Translate view.

Any volunteers?


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> I don't mind updating it, but you are all able to update it too, you don't need to ask me  (again, I gladly do it, just wanted to clarify) I have not added de 193 option data as I think it also complicates things and we don't know much about the pricing besides the mokume dial 293, but you can add the data that we know so far if you want.
> 
> View attachment 15435787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


The list looks great, but one thing seems to need editing, mokume dials are only available on bronze watches.


----------



## Kotsov

How about this. It’s really clear that this needs to be kept as simple as possible at first.

We look at the RU site and make a decision on go/no go with it within the next few days?

We use Nero’s excellent spreadsheet as a medium to communicate with Vadim? Send it to him seeing if it’s his understanding of what is on offer. If it is then we fill it with the interested until we hit 30 and off we go. Keep a small waiting list for dropouts.

Does that sound like a slice of fried gold?


----------



## tokareva

Luis965 said:


> Updating my crown preferences and adding a new one if we can get the 50 interested and drop the price to 24000:
> 
> 1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - meteorite
> 3.Danilao
> 4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
> 8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
> 16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
> 18. Okapi001 -meteorite
> 19. Ligavesh - 193 plain dial with sapphire
> 20. Columela - 195 meteorite
> 21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. Tokareva 195 Bronze (dial undecided)


Adding a bronze, it's too good of a deal to pass up.

Did I do that right?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Adding a bronze, it's too good of a deal to pass up.


You aren't wrong.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, the price for a 193 CHS with sapphire lens is 30000 rubles.
Regular price is 44000.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, the price for a 193 CHS with sapphire lens is 30000 rubles.
> Regular price is 44000.


I'm in. I'm a bit torn though - should I go all the way and get the 192 (if it's even available) - or stop at the more modestly sized 193... hmmm, I have a bit of time to think about it, right?


----------



## Ligavesh

By the way, have we specified which way the crown should be pointed at? I want it to the left on both watches.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I'm in. I'm a bit torn though - should I go all the way and get the 192 (if it's even available) - or stop at the more modestly sized 193... hmmm, I have a bit of time to think about it, right?


I'm assuming you have plenty of time to consider which one you like better.

Keep in mind 192 is right crown only.


----------



## Ligavesh

double


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm assuming you have plenty of time to consider which one you like better.
> 
> Keep in mind 192 is right crown only.


Honestly, I don't plan to wear either (I mean the 193 or the 192, I do plan to wear the 195 meteorite), more use it like a table watch/decoration hanging from some diver inspired object (and maaaaybe sometime put it on)... Do we have a price for the 192 with sapphire?


----------



## Ligavesh

Okay, thought about it - I changed my mind, I want the 192 (if possible with sapphire) instead of the 193, since the 192 is more faithful to the original 191.

editing the list accordingly:

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 -meteorite
19. Ligavesh - 192 plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock))
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze


----------



## tokareva

Can someone put me on the list for number 30, a 195 bronze? I tried but obviously don't know how it works.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Can someone put me on the list for number 30, a 195 bronze? I tried but obviously don't know how it works.


edited my post to include you in - is there a dial choice too with the bronze case or is it just one dial?


----------



## SKUAS72

I want the crown in the left ( in 9 dice)


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> I want the crown in the left ( in 9 dice)


edited in


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> The list looks great, but one thing seems to need editing, mokume dials are only available on bronze watches.


I think this is already accounted for, right?


----------



## Neros

Kotsov said:


> How about this. It's really clear that this needs to be kept as simple as possible at first.
> 
> We look at the RU site and make a decision on go/no go with it within the next few days?
> 
> We use Nero's excellent spreadsheet as a medium to communicate with Vadim? Send it to him seeing if it's his understanding of what is on offer. If it is then we fill it with the interested until we hit 30 and off we go. Keep a small waiting list for dropouts.
> 
> Does that sound like a slice of fried gold?


I am in, I agree.


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> Comrades, the price for a 193 CHS with sapphire lens is 30000 rubles.
> Regular price is 44000.
> 
> View attachment 15436462


I will add it to the spreadsheet


----------



## Neros

If I am not mistaken, the current offerings and prices are like this. 192 we still don't know any pricing.


----------



## tokareva

I'm still trying to find out if it's included, I just received a price for 192 with sapphire, but was quoted more than the regular price. I will clarify and get back to you.


----------



## Toldostol

I want the crown un the left ( at nine). 
Thanks

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> How about this. It's really clear that this needs to be kept as simple as possible at first.
> 
> We look at the RU site and make a decision on go/no go with it within the next few days?
> 
> We use Nero's excellent spreadsheet as a medium to communicate with Vadim? Send it to him seeing if it's his understanding of what is on offer. If it is then we fill it with the interested until we hit 30 and off we go. Keep a small waiting list for dropouts.
> 
> Does that sound like a slice of fried gold?


The only thing I don't understand is the part about the waiting list. This purchase is not limited to 30, we started out needing 50, but have still received great discount with 30. We actually need more participants if possible, at least 35.


----------



## Kotsov

Just 30 as being manageable and to get things in motion. Once started I’m sure numbers could be added. But if you think 50 is realistic starting point then let’s go with it.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Just 30 as being manageable and to get things in motion. Once started I'm sure numbers could be added. But if you think 50 is realistic starting point then let's go with it.


No, we can definitely do this with 30 watches as comrade Vadim said. But I realize how a few might change their minds, so it might be a good idea to have a safety margin or whatever it's called. If we can add another 20 watches we will get a better deal though. I'm not sure how realistic that is however ?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> No, we can definitely do this with 30 watches as comrade Vadim said. But I realize how a few might change their minds, so it might be a good idea to have a safety margin or whatever it's called. If we can add another 20 watches we will get a better deal though. I'm not sure how realistic that is however 😅


So 30 plus waiting list then...?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> So 30 plus waiting list then...?


I'm sorry, but sometimes I'm a little confused. Why do we need a waiting list, what are they waiting for? We can have 100 watches if we want. I thought waiting lists are for limited amounts of watches, for example the compressor project.


----------



## Kotsov

Because we have to put an order in at some point.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Because we have to put an order in at some point.


As soon as we reach 30 (watches) that are ready to be paid for I assume we can order.👍😁

I'm not sure someone who shows up later and requests a watch will receive a discount however.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> As soon as we reach 30 (watches) that are ready to be paid for I assume we can order.??


Some will drop out, hence the wait list. To get us over the 30 hurdle.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Some will drop out, hence the wait list. To get us over the 30 hurdle.


So basically I think you're saying we need to have more participants due to attrition, if that's the case I agree completely.


----------



## Zany4

Is not the crown always on the left for these due to them being so large to begin with and the capped crown tube being so long? If you are left handed or want to wear the watch on your right wrist then too bad. 🤷‍♂️ 

I say once we have 30 we confirm with Vadim and start asking for payment. Unless we can be joined with watch.ru we will never hit 50 for the larger discount. If we are concerned about attrition wait until 35, but there should be an actual calendar date cutoff where no more can be added to the group purchase opportunity.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Is not the crown always on the left for these due to them being so large to begin with and the capped crown tube being so long? If you are left handed or want to wear the watch on your right wrist then too bad. ?‍♂
> 
> I say once we have 30 we confirm with Vadim and start asking for payment. Unless we can be joined with watch.ru we will never hit 50 for the larger discount. If we are concerned about attrition wait until 35, but there should be an actual calendar date cutoff where no more can be added to the group purchase opportunity.


Daniele, all versions are available with either right or left crown. With the exception of 192.( the original)


----------



## Okapi001

I updated the list with my preferences (195, sapphire, bronze, meteorite, crown at 9).

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4.Zany4 - 195 meteorite w/sapphire
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock))
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze


----------



## Zany4

Updated with my preference 

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock))
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze


----------



## taike

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possilbe)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock))
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Hooray for comrade taike! 🎉
Please come out of hiding more often 😂


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Is not the crown always on the left for these due to them being so large to begin with and the capped crown tube being so long? If you are left handed or want to wear the watch on your right wrist then too bad. ?‍♂
> 
> I say once we have 30 we confirm with Vadim and start asking for payment. Unless we can be joined with watch.ru we will never hit 50 for the larger discount. If we are concerned about attrition wait until 35, but there should be an actual calendar date cutoff where no more can be added to the group purchase opportunity.


Agree

1. Agree the options and prices with Vadim using the spreadsheet then
2. Fill in the spreadsheet with the people we already have and re-confirm the commitment to buy.
3. If not over 30 hold for more interest
4. If over 30 tell Vadim we are good to go with an initial order of confirmed buyers
5. Keep track of any further interest and use as fill for dropouts and then when 30 is guarenteed add to order.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Hooray for comrade taike!
> Please come out of hiding more often


I've been taking testosterone supplements washed down with lampredotto for a few weeks and am finally ready to join.


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> I've been taking testosterone supplements washed down with lampredotto for a few weeks and am finally ready to join.


You are my favorite teddy bear :-D


----------



## tokareva

Don't forget we have pictures of a completely new combination coming... Bronze with meteorite.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Don't forget we have pictures of a completely new combination coming... Bronze with meteorite.


Too many choices. My brain hurts !


----------



## Danilao

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Too many choices. My brain hurts !


Dear Comrade, you must see the glass half full, you have the possibility to buy one of each type (or two, there are no limitations) and, moreover, at a discounted price!


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Dear Comrade, you must see the glass half full, you have the possibility to buy one of each type (or two, there are no limitations) and, moreover, at a discounted price!


Danilao is Comissar of Sales


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Don't forget we have pictures of a completely new combination coming... Bronze with meteorite.


Goddamit.... is there a price already?
edit: there is, should've paid attention , 42k or?


----------



## Okapi001

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Too many choices. My brain hurts !


Choice overload is a well known phenomenon. It might well been better to reduce choices to only two or three variants, and perhaps get even better price.

And a separate question - is it possible to separately buy only dials? That is - one watch and two or three dials?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just amended #7. I'm a lefty and wear watches on my right hand; so a right hand crown would give me the option to wear the watch!

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock))
20. Columela - 195 meteorite
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## columela

Hello 
I would like to update my piece with crown at 9 o'clock and sapphire please.
Thank you


----------



## Ligavesh

1. Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Choice overload is a well known phenomenon. It might well been better to reduce choices to only two or three variants, and perhaps get even better price.
> 
> And a separate question - is it possible to separately buy only dials? That is - one watch and two or three dials?


I think it's possible to buy only the dials, however, the price I was given for meteorite was over $200


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Goddamit.... is there a price already?
> edit: there is, should've paid attention , 42k or?


Good question, I was assuming it would be, but that really would not make sense. We will have to wait and find out.


----------



## paperinick

the goal to have the better price was initially 50 buyers, now wh have the price for 30 buyers, i suggest to wait if the group grow up, we can fix a deadline and if 50 buyers won't be reached we'll buy at 30 members price


----------



## Okapi001

As long as the offer for the 30 doesn't expire, I am in no hurry. Better to wait a couple of weeks and see if we can find 50 buyers and even better price.


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> As long as the offer for the 30 doesn't expire, I am in no hurry. Better to wait a couple of weeks and see if we can find 50 buyers and even better price.


The offer will not expire.


----------



## Zany4

it’s good to wait and see if we can get more people, but how long after paying until delivery? I’d prefer to get my watch before 2021...


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> it's good to wait and see if we can get more people, but how long after paying until delivery? I'd prefer to get my watch before 2021...


I don't anticipate a long wait for the watches because they are only variations of existing models, not like a project or something. However I can check later to verify.


----------



## Danilao

I have updated my preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite (sapphire if possible?)
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus (Sapphire if possible?)
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, comrade Vadim is trying to make preparation for our orders. He needs to know the crown positions. If you haven't already specified please tell us.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Comrades, comrade Vadim is trying to make preparation for our orders. He needs to know the crown positions. If you haven't already specified please tell us.


Act right, or get left behind


----------



## MakaveliSK

Updated my preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 195, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Danilao

I had second thoughts (I am almost two meters tall and risk being uncomfortable with a "small" size), so I turned to 193. I publish the list again so that the error does not propagate with copy and paste

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

I'm tempted to return to the 193 myself.🤔


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I'm tempted to return to work on 193 myself.


Amazeball big great idea :-D


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> I had second thoughts (I am almost two meters tall and risk being uncomfortable with a "small" size), so I turned to 193....


A bold move. Let me guess, lampredotto for breakfast?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Amazeball big great idea :-D


Yes, where else can you get a watch this big? I'm going to go for it, it might be crazy but I believe it will be crazy fun to wear it.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Oops.... Forgot to update my size. Done now. 

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> A bold move. Let me guess, lampredotto for breakfast?


I don't know if Obelix is a well-known character in your area (ok, he's French but nobody's perfect)










He was the strongest in his tribe because, as a child, he fell into the pot of the magic potion...
The same happened to me with the cauldron of the lampredotto :-D



tokareva said:


> Yes, where else can you get a watch this big? I'm going to go for it, it might be crazy but I believe it will be crazy fun to wear it.


Tok, this is a 46mm electric hook which I wear on my wrist










as you can well see it just fits precisely, indeed, it fits quite tight. The 193 is therefore recommended, more than fun ;-)


----------



## RFollia

Updated preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown 
Best regards


----------



## TOLETOS

por favor corregir.
Meteorito 195 corona izquierda (9 horas)
Gracias


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Updated preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Just updated my crown preference and noted that I would like a White seconds hand. 
Do we have a choice with this ?... if so should we also all let Comrade Vadim Know?

Any other choices we can make with this watch? 
(maybe some pink fluffy inside , those considering 193 have plenty of space inside the case for some pink fluffy.....come on you know you want it)


----------



## Ligavesh

If I want a red seconds hand I'll buy an Amphibia, white seconds hand should be the norm. Also I want the 192 - can I get a little aquarium with tiny fish swimming inside, please?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ligavesh said:


> If I want a red seconds hand I'll buy an Amphibia, white seconds hand should be the norm. Also I want the 192 - can I get a little aquarium with tiny fish swimming inside, please?


No No No the fish will get jammed in the escapement .


----------



## Danilao

There are now only 26 courageous men left to reach the next progressive and socialist goal. 

Dear member who are now reading this message, do you want to be the man of destiny who will crown our success? 
Or do you want to be the cause of the defeat? 

The decision is up to you; the mockery - if your decision is wrong - will instead be universal.

Dear Comrade, do as Taike, think twice... but then make the right choice


----------



## Victorv

Updated preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock) 
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Okapi001

Is it allowed to post a link to this thread on the Public and Affordable (sub)forum, in order to spread the news about the group buy?


----------



## Danilao

Okapi001 said:


> Is it allowed to post a link to this thread on the Public and Affordable (sub)forum, in order to spread the news about the group buy?


Sure! 
Go ahead immediately and with the blessing of all those already enrolled in the golden list

;-)


----------



## amarizmendi

Updated preferences

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock) 
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Neros

Please make sure all of you specify at least case size, case material, dial and crown position.


----------



## TOLETOS

Preferencias actualizadas

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorito corona izquierda
2.Tokareva - meteorito
3.Danilao - 193, meteorito, acero inoxidable, corona derecha, zafiro
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorito acero zafiro corona izquierda 9 en punto
5. willjackson - 195 meteorito
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorito (con zafiro si es posible); Corona derecha (3 horas)
8. Confuse-a-cat - Meteorito 195 (zafiro, corona izquierda y segundero blanco)
9. Ligavesh - Calle Meteorito. acero 195 con zafiro (corona izquierda, 9 en punto)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorito - Corona a la izquierda - zafiro
11. luis965 - 195 CHS esfera de meteorito corona izquierda
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorito
14 Kotsov 195 CHS corona lisa izquierda (si el precio es correcto)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damasco corona izquierda (nuevamente si el precio es correcto)
16. Victorv 195 zafiro liso, cuerda manual (corona a las 9 h)
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damasco - corona a la izquierda - Zafiro
18. Okapi001 - 195 corona de meteorito de zafiro de bronce a las 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 esfera de acero inoxidable con zafiro (si no hay zafiro, entonces mineral) - si 192 no es posible, entonces zafiro 193 (corona izquierda, 9 en punto) si es posible bronce - si no, acero inoxidable
20. Columela - meteorito 195, corona a las 9 en punto, zafiro
21. RFollia 194-01 Meteorito CHS (prefiera cuerda manual) corona izquierda (9 horas)
22. RFollia - Temporizador RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - Zafiro con esfera lisa 195, corona izquierda (a las 9 h)
24. amarizmendi - Zafiro con esfera lisa de acero inoxidable 195
25. Neros -195 Corona de zafiro con esfera lisa en acero en el lado izquierdo
26. Toldostol - Meteorito 195, corona izquierda (9 horas)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorito con zafiro
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorito, zafiro ,corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Esfera de Damasco, corona izquierda (si pudiéramos bajar el precio a 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronce
31. taike - 195 meteorito, corona derecha


----------



## SKUAS72

Ok it works! Only i like to know the shipping cost


----------



## ale9191

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock) 
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Pakecima

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock) 
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Victorv

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock) 
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Ok it works! Only i like to know the shipping cost


Tokereva is working on this but it'll be around what you'd expect for a shipping charge to wherever it needs shipping to. In my mind I'm putting around $30 to the cost. That wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks kotsov!
now i dont know i want...steel...bronce...,bronce..steel..
are we going to put something in the back..like Amazing group


----------



## SKUAS72

I m shock with zlatoust vídeo...the Woman screw the bisel with the hand and put the watch in a plate full of water....a wonderful test!, wr 200mts?


----------



## Zany4

The $30 shipping is probably for $100 insured UPS / FedEx / express mail. Regular old Pochta with lots of cool Russian postal stamps is probably around the usual $10 for a $20 value repaired watch.


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> I m shock with zlatoust vídeo...the Woman screw the bisel with the hand and put the watch in a plate full of water....a wonderful test!, wr 200mts?


  Don't try it at home kids 

To be honest I haven't swam with mine.

I'd sink


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks kotsov!
> now i dont know i want...steel...bronce...,bronce..steel..
> are we going to put something in the back..like Amazing group


Comrade, with these prices why not get both? 😁


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, *if* the shipping cost is a little more than you normally pay, please consider how much you are saving on the watch.


----------



## tokareva

It's a little quiet here... maybe we need a motivational video? 🤔


----------



## RFollia

Zany4 said:


> The $30 shipping is probably for $100 insured UPS / FedEx / express mail. Regular old Pochta with lots of cool Russian postal stamps is probably around the usual $10 for a $20 value repaired watch.


To me postage price is irrelevant as long as in my case the watches are sent Почтой Россий (Regular old Pochta). UPS, EMS, express mail, FedEx, no , thank you. And if I buy more than one watch (maybe I add a bronze one and the "kirovskie" type as well -might get slaughtered at home for buying so many timepieces- have to think about that, depends on price as this is a never to be missed opportunity) would even prefer multiple shippings and pay for each one to avoid problems with customs. UPS and FedEx simply don't work as well in Spain
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> To me postage price is irrelevant as long as in my case the watches are sent Почтой Россий (Regular old Pochta). UPS, EMS, express mail, FedEx, no , thank you. And if I buy more than one watch (maybe I add a bronze one and the "kirovskie" type as well -might get slaughtered at home for buying so many timepieces- have to think about that, depends on price as this is a never to be missed opportunity) would even prefer multiple shippings and pay for each one to avoid problems with customs. UPS and FedEx simply don't work as well in Spain
> Best regards


thinking the same thing... would not be slaughtered at home cause I live alone, but would probably get slaughtered by customs - they looove big packages


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand.
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock)
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown 



updated case material


----------



## Luis965

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand.
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless steel case, meteorite dial, crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock)
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless Steel case, Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown

Case material updated.


----------



## tokareva

Luis965 said:


> 1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - meteorite
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand.
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
> 10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless steel case, meteorite dial, crown left
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
> 16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock)
> 17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
> 20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
> 22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless Steel case, Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
> 
> Case material updated.


Comrade, what was the case material before your update?


----------



## tokareva

Luis965 said:


> 1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - 195 bronze meteorite ,left crown
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand.
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
> 10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless steel case, meteorite dial, crown left
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
> 16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock)
> 17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
> 20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
> 22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless Steel case, Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 193 plain dial, left crown.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
> 
> Case material updated.


----------



## tokareva

How do I post a full size copy of the list?


----------



## Luis965

tokareva said:


> Comrade, what was the case material before your update?


I hadn't choose it. it is the first time that I put my choice.


----------



## Luis965

tokareva said:


> How do I post a full size copy of the list?


You choose Quote on a previous post.
Change whatever you need.
Remove the QUOTE text on the begining and the and in the end - that's what I do.


----------



## RFollia

I just copy and paste the whole list, but I use a computer...


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> I just copy and paste the whole list, but I use a computer...


I copy and paste _and _I use a mobile.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrade, with these prices why not get both? 😁


GoOd idea! if one person buy two pieces or more can get a special discount? If steel is 24000 y bronce 38000......


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> GoOd idea! if one person buy two pieces or more can get a special discount? If steel is 24000 y bronce 38000......


The way I understand it, you get a huge discount if you make a certain number of orders, no matter if it's steel, bronze, plain dial, meteorite dial... but some versions cost more (bronze) and even with the discount they're more expensive. Having said that, in order to get certain versions in the discount, you have to make a minimal order of them (bronze) otherwise they count for the discount for 195 meteorite steel, but not for the bronze versions -i.e. if not enough bronze ordered, you get bronze by 'normal' price, and the 195 meteorite steel by 'discount' price, but if you order enough bronze you get them on a discount too.

Simpler put, the way I see it, ordering more or less bronze or steel watches has no influence on the discount for 195 meteorite steel, just the overall number of watches ordered. But if you don't order enough bronze, you don't get discount on bronze (or damascus or whatever).

Now I've made it more complicated


----------



## Kotsov

RFollia said:


> I just copy and paste the whole list, but I use a computer...


Works on an iPad too


----------



## Ligavesh

Me personally, I'm staying by my choice for a 195 steel meteorite and a 192, but if the price for bronze falls a little I'm thinking maybe getting a bronze 193 or 195 also. The other 'exclusive' versions are either too expensive for my taste even with the discount, or I just don't like them.


----------



## Okapi001

> Simpler put, the way I see it, ordering more or less bronze or steel watches has no influence on the discount for 195 meteorite steel, just the overall number of watches ordered. But if you don't order enough bronze, you don't get discount on bronze (or damascus or whatever).


I don't think so - as far as I understand, we can mix&match and all combinations will be discounted.


----------



## Ligavesh

That being said, we _still _lack a definitive price list from comrade Vadim.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> I don't think so - as far as I understand, we can mix&match and all combinations will be discounted.


I said so too - we get discount on all, but a certain number of bronze or damascus or whatever watches needs to be reached to get them on discount too - I understood it like that.


----------



## Okapi001

No, just 30 (or 50) in total. The price for steel meteorite will be the same, regardles of how many we will buy, as long as the total order will be for 30 watches. And the same goes for all other combinations. Different combinations will of course have different prices, but they will not depend on the number of watches in each combination.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> No, just 30 (or 50) in total. The price for steel meteorite will be the same, regardles of how many we will buy, as long as the total order will be for 30 watches. And the same goes for all other combinations. Different combinations will of course have different prices, but they will not depend on the number of watches in each combination.


I thought we needed to have a certain minimum of bronze or other 'exclusive' watches to include them in the discount, but maybe I've understood falsely


----------



## Zany4

Have we seen a picture yet of the meteorite dial in the 195 bronze case? I'm worried the gray and bronze will not look good together. Maybe it will look better after a little patina on the case? Is the case CuSn8 bronze alloy? A good photo of a bronze meteorite model might convince me to make the more costly investment! For the love of God, someone please make a sales pitch to me!


----------



## Kotsov

Tokareva to the bronze phone



Tokareva to the bronze phone


----------



## tokareva

Comrades just to be clear, this is what the 195 Meteorite version in the steel case looks like. It has a completely matt shot blasted finish, that seems to complement the dial.


SKUAS72 said:


> GoOd idea! if one person buy two pieces or more can get a special discount? If steel is 24000 y bronce 38000......


I doubt it, they are interested in volume overall I think. You still get a great deal however even with the standard discount.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Help this confused and senile sole... I can't remember , what metal is the original case from the first post (24000 ruble)


----------



## Danilao

But that nice brown strap shown in the first photos could not be included in our nice offer (without cost increases) since we will be no-more-50 now and the price has already gone up?


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Help this confused and senile sole... I can't remember , what metal is the original case from the first post (24000 ruble)
> 
> View attachment 15441324


Steel


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, some information from comrade Vadim...

Price includes VAT, and delivery can be calculated here https://cdek.ru/calculate


----------



## paperinick

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , left hand crown and white second hand.
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - 195 Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless steel case, meteorite dial, crown left
12 paperinick 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock white second hand.
13. ale9191 - 195 CHS meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 stainless steel plain sapphire, manual wind (crown at 9 o'clock)
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding) left crown (9 o`clock)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire. Crown left.
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire corona a las 9 en punto
29. luis965 - 195 CHS, Stainless Steel case, Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## paperinick

how much the lugs?


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> how much the lugs?


Sorry I don't understand the question

Wait 24mm


----------



## SKUAS72

Well, waiting for the final price! ......


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> View attachment 15441335
> Comrades, some information from comrade Vadim...
> 
> Price includes VAT, and delivery can be calculated here https://cdek.ru/calculate


They send it only through express delivery? Over 80 Euros to Germany.
edit: okay, that was for a package of 2kg, when I put in 0,5kg it came out as about 35


----------



## willjackson

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire 
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown) 
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite (with sapphire if possible); Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown[/QUOTE]

I updated my request.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> Have we seen a picture yet of the meteorite dial in the 195 bronze case? I'm worried the gray and bronze will not look good together. Maybe it will look better after a little patina on the case? Is the case CuSn8 bronze alloy? A good photo of a bronze meteorite model might convince me to make the more costly investment! For the love of God, someone please make a sales pitch to me!


Maybe this Aragon Parma can give you an idea?


----------



## Kotsov

taike said:


> Maybe this Aragon Parma can give you an idea?


Except it's a laydees watch compared to a Zlatoust


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Maybe this Aragon Parma can give you an idea?


Beautiful! Now I'm super happy that I chose the bronze with meteorite dial 😁 😎 👽


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Updated #7

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8.Confuse-a-cat - 195 meteorite (sapphire if possible, also depending on the added cost)
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Just for fun...some of you that are good with Photoshop or whatever it is, should make a render of the Zlatoust bronze with meteorite dial. Then we can compare it to the real thing when the picture arrives 😂


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Steel


Thank you sir


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Updated #8

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand 
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite st. steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock)
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then sapphire 193 (crown left side, 9 o'clock) if possible bronze - if not then stainless steel
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Just for fun...some of you that are good with Photoshop or whatever it is, should make a render of the Zlatoust bronze with meteorite dial. Then we can compare it to the real thing when the picture arrives


Here you go. Mokume before and meteorite after.


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Here you go. Mokume before and meteorite after.


Where is it?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Where is it?


In Zlatoust, Russia?

Anyway, making sure my preferences are correct:

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Where is it?


Where is what??


----------



## taike

MakaveliSK said:


> Where is what??


Don't play the innocent. It doesn't suit you. Answer truthfully if you want to avoid the gulag.


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Where is what??


There was nothing there earlier, I can see it now.


----------



## tokareva

I don't know where it went, but somebody mentioned shipping to Italy and Spain... maybe it was Daniele?

Anyhow here is the response I got from comrade Vadim.


----------



## Zany4

Thanks for the photoshops. A bronze meteorite is tempting, especially if a red seconds hand is an option, but I think I’ll stick with the matte stainless. I’m just not sold on the combination for the cost. The first photo from the original topic post is gorgeous as is. 😍


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> But that nice brown strap shown in the first photos could not be included in our nice offer (without cost increases) since we will be no-more-50 now and the price has already gone up?


Dani, you live in Italy...the home of Italian leather...you can find a brown strap anywhere. 🙄


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I don't know where it went, but somebody mentioned shipping to Italy and Spain... maybe it was Daniele?
> 
> Anyhow here is the response I got from comrade Vadim.
> 
> View attachment 15441884


I begin to doubt my participation. 
UPS DEFINITELY means paying 20% customs tax. If I add this to the 35 € shipping, the total price becomes a mess.

Didn't we talk about the possibility of different types of shipments?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I begin to doubt my participation.
> UPS DEFINITELY means paying 20% customs tax. If I add this to the 35 € shipping, the total price becomes a mess.
> 
> Didn't we talk about the possibility of different types of shipments?


Let me ask, please remain patient.


----------



## Luis965

Danilao said:


> I begin to doubt my participation.
> UPS DEFINITELY means paying 20% customs tax. If I add this to the 35 € shipping, the total price becomes a mess.
> Didn't we talk about the possibility of different types of shipments?


Almost the same here in Portugal - VAT 23% + Customs fees - it would be a massacre.


----------



## tokareva

I hate these problems are making it difficult for you comrades, I don't know what to do unfortunately.

If we can reach the goal of 50 watches will the price be acceptable for you comrades then?

I'm starting to lean towards the entire discount for 50 watches.


----------



## Ligavesh

Hm, in Germany I only had to pay the VAT at the customs, both for shipments from the USA and Russia - but I haven't received from UPS... I'm not sure how the customs decide who pays what and how much outside of how big the package is...


----------



## Okapi001

It's the same in Slovenia. The bigger and heavier the package, in combination with the declared value and content, the more chances are the Customs will charge you with the VAT (22% in our case). It doesn't matter if the carrier is Russian Post or UPS or DHL...

When the package is stopped by the Customs, we have to provide some sort of invoice (or screenshot from the ebay, aliexpres...), where the price is evident, and proof of payment. So it would be great if we could get some sort of invoice or pro-forma invoice, for let's say 50 Euros, and would be able to pay in two instalments - one for 50 Euros and the other for the rest.


----------



## RFollia

Just one question, should anyone of us become crazy enough (if the deal is good) and order some other model, what is the best way to do it? I mean
-Add ourselves at the end of the list
-Or in the original place, under our entry, add one more line and re-number the rest? This last option seems more complicated but makes more sense, in theory, as all units from a member are together. 
What do you think?
Best regards


----------



## RFollia

Okapi001 said:


> It's the same in Slovenia. The bigger and heavier the package, in combination with the declared value and content, the more chances are the Customs will charge you with the VAT (22% in our case). It doesn't matter if the carrier is Russian Post or UPS or DHL...
> 
> When the package is stopped by the Customs, we have to provide some sort of invoice (or screenshot from the ebay, aliexpres...), where the price is evident, and proof of payment. So it would be great if we could get some sort of invoice or pro-forma invoice, for let's say 50 Euros, and would be able to pay in two instalments - one for 50 Euros and the other for the rest.


Oh, in Spain it's not only VAT, it's customs tax and duties, an additional 10% more...and to that they add VAT.


----------



## Okapi001

RFollia said:


> Oh, in Spain it's not only VAT, it's customs tax and duties, an additional 10% more...and to that they add VAT.


In Slovenia we also pay approxinmaltely 10 Euros flat fee for customs procedures.

There is also a 4.5% import duty for watches, valid in all EU Member States. Luckily , it is limited to 0.3 € minimum and 0.8 € maximum. So, in practice negligible.

So, here we have to pay 22% VAT + 0.8 € import duty + 10 € flat fee.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Everyone keep one eye on your choices on the list.The changes I made to my choices yesterday reverted back to an older list.


----------



## Okapi001

That is because somebody obviously didn't use the last copy of the list for updating.


----------



## Ligavesh

Can Comrade Vadim not speak here direct with us, @tokareva , or is the language the problem? Cause I think the whole communication would be a lot easier if he could.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> In Zlatoust, Russia?
> 
> Anyway, making sure my preferences are correct:
> 
> 1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - meteorite
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
> 16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
> 20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


Just saw first post and then all this here. What you guys been cooking all alone . Have to read to all 27 pages to get an idea


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> Just saw first post and then all this here. What you guys been cooking all alone . Have to read to all 27 pages to get an idea


Hop on, we're aiming at 50 orders to get a lower price

edit: a lot of those pages are just reediting of the orders-list. for you are the known prices and versions available important if you want to join


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Just saw first post and then all this here. What you guys been cooking all alone . Have to read to all 27 pages to get an idea


Hello comrade,we're trying to get some expensive watches cheap.😂


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Can Comrade Vadim not speak here direct with us, @tokareva , or is the language the problem? Cause I think the whole communication would be a lot easier if he could.


I can ask him to, however, they don't allow him to mention prices on watch.ru and I'm assuming it might be the same policy here.

Additionally it might be better for him not to speak.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I can ask him to, however, they don't allow him to mention prices on watch.ru and I'm assuming it might be the same policy here.
> 
> Additionally it might be better for him not to speak.


Ok, I see. Could you ask him what's exactly the shipping policy - can the buyer choose the carrier or is the company's policy to always go with the same carrier (UPS in this case outside of Russia)?

edit: I mean, if meranom can ship my bronze 1967 through Pochta.ru snailmail, why are Zlatoust so special?


----------



## Danilao

It might perhaps be useful to have two separate invoices, the first, perhaps more modest, referring to the clock and the second, perhaps more consistent, referring to the beautiful stellar meteorite dial. 
Then everyone could act according to necessity or conscience


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Can Comrade Vadim not speak here direct with us, @tokareva , or is the language the problem? Cause I think the whole communication would be a lot easier if he could.


I don't know if he can talk about pricing, it's not allowed


Ligavesh said:


> Ok, I see. Could you ask him what's exactly the shipping policy - can the buyer choose the carrier or is the company's policy to always go with the same carrier (UPS in this case outside of Russia)?
> 
> edit: I mean, if meranom can ship my bronze 1967 through Pochta.ru snailmail, why are Zlatoust so special?


I assume he can send it any way you want to pay, we have had to convince him most here won't spend $50 for shipping. Asking for more expensive shipping somewhat undermines the entire process however.

Edit: Sorry I think I misunderstood you. He can send one watch for around 2000 rubles I think


----------



## RFollia

UPDATE. Add 1 more piece for me, the kirovskie type. So we 're 32. Ot's off topic but as it is a broup buy from the same factory it may interest someone else to sum up 50 orders... The kirovskie type *195АИЖ *from the group buy seems to still be available according to "marketing and action " factory page





Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ


Уважаемые посетители данной страницы. Сообщаем о работах по коллективной закупке наручных часов 195АИЖ.



www.zlat-zchz.com






1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. RFollia-*Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1*
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
29. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
30. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
31. tokareva - 195 bronze
32. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown 
Best regards


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> Oh, in Spain it's not only VAT, it's customs tax and duties, an additional 10% more...and to that they add VAT.


And UPS pirate taxes&#8230;&#8230;..import something to spain with ups is a bad idea


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Hop on, we're aiming at 50 orders to get a lower price
> 
> edit: a lot of those pages are just reediting of the orders-list. for you are the known prices and versions available important if you want to join


Thanks. Got the idea so skipped fast. So far my preference is 195 bronze with meteorite but I think price is bit high compared to steel version so will give it some thought and join in. Steel with meteorite would be a safer option anyhow.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Hello comrade,we're trying to get some expensive watches cheap.😂


 LIke we always do.


----------



## Zedd88

How does this work if shipped to Philippines. Sorry am a newbie here and am interested in this but have never participated in group buys before. Again apologies for this question.


----------



## Victorv

Is some reason for him to not sending by regular russian post?

I never have any problem with regular post in Spain. If he send by private agency maybe i have to delete my unit of the list.

On another hand, it wil be so cool if comrade Tok can get us the price of 24.000 rubles if it's possible. I think Vadim will accept, not so long ago a spanish forum ordered 25 units for 325€ at home.

But if not possible, i'm ok with the price


----------



## Victorv

At least i don't think they are used to selling 30 watches in one time. I think Vadim will be flexible with us, is a good business for him and for the factory


----------



## mythless

This looks highly interesting. Tempted for sure...


----------



## mythless

Hate to double post. Just saw on the official website they make a titanium case. Would it be possible, at least for me, to pay extra for a titanium case? Nickel allergies can be a bummer at times.


----------



## tokareva

There is supposed to be a


mythless said:


> Hate to double post. Just saw on the official website they make a titanium case. Would it be possible, at least for me, to pay extra for a titanium case? Nickel allergies can be a bummer at times.


Maybe, I'll find out.


----------



## tokareva

I have a message to someone from Spain that wants to join us and get a victory watch pobeda195. You can join.🎉


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I have invited, requested, informed comrade Vadim to come here and answer the questions. It's too hard for me to be a intermediary, and too time consuming, especially when I don't speak Russian.


----------



## RFollia

Tokareva, it's me, position 21, 22 and 23 in the list. Best regards


----------



## paperinick

1.Kotsov -195 CHS meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14 Kotsov 195 CHS plain face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15 Kotsov 195 CHS Damascus face left hand crown (again if the price is right)
16. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
17. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
18. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
19. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
20. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
21. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
22. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
23. RFollia-*Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1*
24. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
25. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
26. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
27. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
28. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
29. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
30. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
31. tokareva - 195 bronze
32. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## paperinick

I'd rather wait to see if the group gets close to 50 buyers so we can ask for a more favorable price. As comrade Danilao has already said, in Italy with duties and taxes the price rises significantly. For my part, there is no hurry, I can also wait for have it under the Christmas tree


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> How does this work if shipped to Philippines. Sorry am a newbie here and am interested in this but have never participated in group buys before. Again apologies for this question.


I assume just like any other item that is shipped to the Philippines. You will have to be more specific, please.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> especially when I don't speak Russian.


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> I assume just like any other item that is shipped to the Philippines. You will have to be more specific, please.


Am sorry, what I meant was if it's group buy who do we pay? Does it get shipped to one person then the other person ships it to us (like Drop)? Or do we list up here then pay the seller directly and seller ships directly to us?


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> Am sorry, what I meant was if it's group buy who do we pay? Does it get shipped to one person then the other person ships it to us (like Drop)? Or do we list up here then pay the seller directly and seller ships directly to us?


Yes we will all pay the factory and will receive the watches directly from the factory.


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> Yes we will all pay the factory and will receive the watches directly from the factory.


Thanks.


----------



## tokareva

You can have titanium, but only in 53mm .


SKUAS72 said:


> Well, waiting for the final price! ......


Do you mean shipping price? About 2000 rubles. The watch price should already be known. Thanks.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, if everyone will just add another watch to the list we can have our 50 watches required for the biggest discount.😂

Seriously though,we have a great opportunity here, let's not get distracted or discouraged.


----------



## Okapi001

Perhaps a definite price list, for different combinations and for 30 and 50 watch discount, will help. At the moment I have no idea how much will my combination (195 bronze sapphire meteorite) cost.;-) So I cannot decide if perhaps I can afford 2 (different) vodolazs.


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Perhaps a definite price list, for different combinations and for 30 and 50 watch discount, will help. At the moment I have no idea how much will my combination (195 bronze sapphire meteorite) cost.;-) So I cannot decide if perhaps I can afford 2 (different) vodolazs.


Should be 42000 I think, we just need to put the price in a permanent spot. The prices are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Okapi001

Yes, but it is confusing to search the whole tread, and I don't think there are prices for all different combinations. A definite price list by comrade Vadim would be of great help.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, we have received a sample of the bronze and meteorite. Personally, I like it.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, if everyone will just add another watch to the list we can have our 50 watches required for the biggest discount.
> 
> Seriously though,we have a great opportunity here, let's not get distracted or discouraged.


So how would the biggest discount be like. Just interested to know price fpr 195 Bronze and Steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> So how would the biggest discount be like. Just interested to know price fpr 195 Bronze and Steel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think it would be about $40 less with 50 watches.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have received a sample of the bronze and meteorite. Personally, I like it.
> 
> View attachment 15443868


Very nice, but I'm not in the spending mood right now, 2 watches is enough for me atm, if I order this I'll have to default to one watch.


----------



## Luis965

tokareva said:


> Comrades, if everyone will just add another watch to the list we can have our 50 watches required for the biggest discount.😂


My homework is done


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> Yes, but it is confusing to search the whole tread, and I don't think there are prices for all different combinations. A definite price list by comrade Vadim would be of great help.


There is a priced option list prepared by Neros. It just needs agreeing by Tokareva and posting on this thread I believe.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Very nice, but I'm not in the spending mood right now, 2 watches is enough for me atm, if I order this I'll have to default to one watch.


On the other hand, if this thing lasts another few months, I might order maybe even another two


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have received a sample of the bronze and meteorite. Personally, I like it.
> 
> View attachment 15443868


I'm going for this I think. But with movement and hands etc


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I'm going for this I think. But with movement and hands etc


This gives me an idea: could they send us the watches for a lower price in parts, and then everyone has to assemble them themselves? Double the pleasure!


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> This gives me an idea: could they send us the watches for a lower price in parts, and then everyone has to assemble them themselves? Double the pleasure!


Not for me.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> This gives me an idea: could they send us the watches for a lower price in parts, and then everyone has to assemble them themselves? Double the pleasure!


no a bad idea depending on cost.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, in consideration of our friends with higher import taxes, I suggest we wait and try to reach 50 pieces for the full discount as originally planned in the beginning of the thread.

The watches wouldn't be enjoyable if we leave our comrades out.


If we can't make it to 50 watches after waiting a reasonable amount of time, I'm confident we can still order the watches at the current price or possibly even slightly better. Maybe if we can only add 10 more, for example.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrades, in consideration of our friends with higher import taxes, I suggest we wait and try to reach 50 pieces for the full discount as originally planned in the beginning of the thread.
> 
> The watches wouldn't be enjoyable if we leave our comrades out.
> 
> If we can't make it to 50 watches after waiting a reasonable amount of time, I'm confident can still order the watches at the current price or possibly even slightly better. Maybe if we can only add 10 more, for example.


if we Willard can use rus,post We will pay less


----------



## Kotsov

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - meteorite
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> 1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
> 19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


I don't know what happened but I was certain that I had updated my choices and they went back to the way they were before.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Tokareva, it's me, position 21, 22 and 23 in the list. Best regards


Oh ok, great! I didn't know who this mystery person was.😂

I'm trying to get comrade Vadim to offer the Victory watch with a black dial and aged numbers, like the Molnija Kirovskie project watch. I hope he will soon.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't know what happened but I was certain that I had updated my choices and they went back to the way they were before.


What should they be and I'll amend.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I don't know what happened but I was certain that I had updated my choices and they went back to the way they were before.


Someone skipped your update because it was in quotes.

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 plain stainless with sapphire
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> What should they be and I'll amend.


Comrade taike has already fixed it, but thanks anyway. And thank you comrade taike.


----------



## tokareva

Another picture of the bronze with meteorite dial.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Another picture of the bronze with meteorite dial.


Tok... you are a very bad man. That new bronze pic looks more complementary and has got me all intrigued. Can it be made with a red second hand? Is the bronze alloy CuSn8? If we can get to 50 or get the largest discount I would switch to bronze for sure...


----------



## SKUAS72

Hi what is the price for *Pobeda P195?*


----------



## Kotsov

Mind you the meteorite dial is familiar if you suffer from migraines.....


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Tok... you are a very bad man. That new bronze pic looks more complementary and has got me all intrigued. Can it be made with a red second hand? Is the bronze alloy CuSn8? If we can get to 50 or get the largest discount I would switch to bronze for sure...


I think we would struggle to get 25 out of the list we have now never mind 50. I hope Vadim is a patient man.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I think we would struggle to get 25 out of the list we have now never mind 50. I hope Vadim is a patient man.


I'm trying to find out the price for the Pobeda retro watch.

Also, if it's obvious we're not going to be able to make it to 50 watches after two weeks or so, we can see if we have 30 or more and buy the watches. Does that sound reasonable.


----------



## Ligavesh

I think if any of the people who signed up for the watches, or if Vadim himself, would have an objection about delaying the order for a certain time period (maybe that would be two weeks? I could wait longer), they should say so clearly here.


----------



## tokareva

Here is another possibility that might work. If all of the participants would agree to pay just a few rubles more, then maybe Vadim could give our comrades who live in high tax countries an additional discount to make it enticing enough for theto order. I don't think there are that many with the tax issue, so maybe it would only be $2-$5 extra per person?

If we don't get any more participants, we may have to do this anyway in order to have enough for the discount we currently have.


----------



## Zany4

It’s time for people to commit but some may not without final pricing. It’s seems the first step would be to send our list when deemed complete to Vadim and have him put a final price by each numbered request on our list. He’ll want payment accordingly to what ever price he agrees to and provides.

Organizing different adjusted payments to take into account varying countries’ taxes our fellow buyers may be subject to will be difficult for either us or him. I think it’s up to Vadim to put appropriate values and contents description on the shipping paperwork so taxes are minimized. Maybe ship multiple purchases to the same buyer in separate shipments. I don’t mind subsidizing others a little to ensure we get the 30 piece discount by keeping everyone aboard, but I don’t see how to organize it. 

We are paying the factory directly so there won’t be a “project organizer” to collect varied payments for all the participants as well. I feel bad for those in VAT countries, but we are all getting a rather big discount on a difficult to obtain watch and either we’re all accepting of possible taxes that can hopefully be minimized with regular mail or express shipping options or buyers should not commit. It is a difficult decision but no matter what Zlatoust model you want, but the group deal is exceptional. Just check the factory and reseller prices and the extra tax may be worth it if you really want one.


----------



## Ligavesh

hm, I'm leaning towards changing my steel 195 meteorite to bronze - what's 14k roubles, am I right? besides, it's gonna be a showpiece after all, I'm not gonna go swim with it, I have my Amphibias for that... But in that case the second watch better be the steel 192 or nothing, I don't want an in between thing like the 193 unless it's well decorated, which I wouldn't like paying for in this case, one bronze (a 195) would be enough.


----------



## tokareva

Some good points, Zany.
Due to the antiquated message system at w.ru, I may have left out some important information for those in the VAT, areas. Please let me confirm.

1. Low value will be declared
2. Shipping cost is 2000 rubles
3. Delivery may be made by some courier service, I still don't understand that part.
4. If you want the watch delivered to a different address be sure to provide it.

I will add, this is extremely difficult trying to relay messages accurately while having to deal with a translator on the site that doesn't work half the time, and completely different time zones where I don't receive the answers until the next day. Or sometimes even later. Often I have to re translate my original question just to understand what I originally asked.


----------



## Zany4

Thanks Tok for all your past and current efforts! I messaged with Vadim once myself a while back and communicating is difficult relying on cut and past google translation. You have to write short and simple English to get a solid translation. It sounds like the courier service helps with worldwide customs and tax issues from their US counterpart website.

At this point I agree with the previous posts that we wait another week or two to see if there is more interest. Then maybe Tok can send our final list to Vadim for individual final prices. After that we tally how many people still want to participate.

As long as we are above 30 the discount should hold no matter the type of watch, correct? I assume we would then need to provide all of our email addresses and then Vadim would invoice each person for payment separately? Or at that point would Vadim provide us an email address and we would each have to talk to him? Understanding invoice and payment methods is maybe the next step...


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Thanks Tok for all your past and current efforts! I messaged with Vadim once myself a while back and communicating is difficult relying on cut and past google translation. You have to write short and simple English to get a solid translation. It sounds like the courier service helps with worldwide customs and tax issues from their US counterpart website.
> 
> At this point I agree with the previous posts that we wait another week or two to see if there is more interest. Then maybe Tok can send our final list to Vadim for individual final prices. After that we tally how many people still want to participate.
> 
> As long as we are above 30 the discount should hold no matter the type of watch, correct? I assume we would then need to provide all of our email addresses and then Vadim would invoice each person for payment separately? Or at that point would Vadim provide us an email address and we would each have to talk to him? Understanding invoice and payment methods is maybe the next step...


All that sounds good to me. We definitely need to be working on the list for the watches. It seems like he wants them to be ready for delivery at the time of payment, unlike a project that you pay for and then wait until it's made.


----------



## Neros

Why don't we put this on the first page of the thread, first post, together with all the pics? Anyone looking for the current info would then just go to the frist page and see it:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## TOLETOS

Quisiera actualizar mi posición.

1.Kotsov -195 corona de meteorito de bronce a la izquierda
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS corona de esfera llana a la izquierda.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorito, acero inoxidable, corona derecha, zafiro
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorito corona de zafiro de acero izquierda 9 en punto
5. willjackson - 195 meteorito (corona de 9 en punto)
6.avers
7.ArnoldArdrvark - 195 meteorito; acero inoxidable; zafiro; Corona a la derecha (3 en punto)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorito. Acero inoxidable (según imagen original de la primera publicación) zafiro, corona de las 9 en punto y segundero blanco
9. Ligavesh - Meteorito acero inoxidable 195 con zafiro (corona a la izquierda, 9 en punto) - si el zafiro no es posible, entonces mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorito - Corona a la izquierda - zafiro
11. luis965 - 195 CHS esfera de meteorito corona izquierda
12 paperinick Meteorito acero inoxidable 195 con corona de zafiro izquierda, 9 en punto
13. ale9191 - meteorito
14. Kotsov 195 Acero Damasco cara izquierda corona (si el precio es correcto)
15. Victorv 195 zafiro liso
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damasco - corona a la izquierda - Zafiro
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronce zafiro corona de meteorito a las 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 esfera de acero inoxidable con zafiro (si no hay zafiro, entonces mineral) - si 192 no es posible, entonces 193 esfera de bronce (creo que solo hay una corona de las 9 en punto con la versión de zafiro) - si es 193 de bronce no es posible entonces 193 esfera de zafiro de acero inoxidable (creo que solo hay una versión de corona a las 3 en punto)
19. Columela - Meteorito 195, corona a las 9 en punto, zafiro
20. Meteorito RFollia 194-01 CHS (prefiero cuerda manual)
21. RFollia - Temporizador RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Cant1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 zafiro de esfera plana, corona a la izquierda (a las 9 en punto)
24. - Zafiro de esfera lisa de acero inoxidable 195
25.Neros -195 Corona de zafiro de esfera lisa de acero inoxidable en el lado izquierdo
26. Toldostol- Meteorito 195, corona a la izquierda (9 en punto)
27. Pakecima - Meteorito 195 con zafiro
28. TOLETOS - Meteorito acero inoxidable 195 con corona de zafiro izquierda, 9 en punto
29. luis965 - Esfera 195 CHS Damasco, corona a la izquierda (si pudiéramos bajar el precio a 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronce con meteorito izquierda corona izquierda.
31. taike - 195 meteorito, corona derecha


----------



## SKUAS72

Hi
someone has a pobeda p195? Any photo on the wrist? can The strap be removed?

thanks a lot


----------



## SKUAS72

I have bought some wachts to Meranon used rus. Post is it possible to zlatoust?


----------



## Okapi001

LOL - now the copy-pasted list of participants is translated to Spanish. It will soon become a mess. ;-)


----------



## tokareva

I just tried to edit the first post and include pictures of the bronze with meteorite but wasn't able to edit it. Is there a time limit on editing?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I just tried to edit the first post and include pictures of the bronze with meteorite but wasn't able to edit it. Is there a time limit on editing?


I put it in my post on the first page, both as a picture(s) and the document as pdf itself.


----------



## Kotsov

Neros said:


> Why don't we put this on the first page of the thread, first post, together with all the pics? Anyone looking for the current info would then just go to the frist page and see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


That would seem to be entirely sensible.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> That would seem to be entirely sensible.


I put it in my post on the first page, but is that list complete and definitive? For example, no price for 192 and I have it on the orders list... Also, if you look at the Zlatoust official page a lot of the combinations that are in the list aren't available on the official site?! The bronze 195 for example is only available with a 3 o'clock crown - will there be a 9 o'clock version with the meteorite dial? Cause I'm not sure that I want a 3 o'clock crown pressing in the back of my hand.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I put it in my post on the first page, but is that list complete and definitive? For example, no price for 192 and I have it on the orders list... Also, if you look at the Zlatoust official page a lot of the combinations that are in the list aren't available on the official site?!


There has to be a price for 192... somebody ordered one. We aren't ordering from the official site menu, we're getting some custom options. Another reason people need to step up and get a watch at a great discount while they can.

Edit: Oops, Sorry I misunderstood what you meant about the website.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, bronze material is cusn8
Pobeda watch is 6300 rub. I will probably have to add one myself now.🙄


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrades, bronze material is cusn8
> Pobeda watch is 6300 rub. I will probably have to add one myself now.🙄


Comrade i Want one for 6300 rub. Please what is the strap lug. can they be changed?

regars


----------



## SKUAS72

Nobody has a pobeda p195?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, bronze material is cusn8
> Pobeda watch is 6300 rub. I will probably have to add one myself now.🙄


Ditto.


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> LOL - now the copy-pasted list of participants is translated to Spanish. It will soon becoma a mess. ;-)


How is Vadims Spanish?


----------



## Okapi001

Kotsov said:


> How is Vadims Spanish?


Not sure, but all of sudden it seems like I want not only a dial, but also a crown made out of a meteorite ;-) - corona de meteorito a las 9.


----------



## Kotsov

Just in case..


1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> Not sure, but all of sudden it seems like I want not only a dial, but also a crown made out of a meteorite ;-) - corona de meteorito a las 9.


You want the moon on a stick


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Comrade i Want one for 6300 rub. Please what is the strap lug. can they be changed?
> 
> regars


If I'm correct the strap can be removed by unscrewing the large chromed threaded "rivet"


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> If I'm correct the strap can be removed by unscrewing the large chromed threaded "rivet"


From the photo of the rear, it does appear to be what wikipedia calls a sex bolt or mating fastener


----------



## taike

Okapi001 said:


> Not sure, but all of sudden it seems like I want not only a dial, but also a crown made out of a meteorite ;-) - corona de meteorito a las 9.


Zelos did a meteorite bezel insert, so I'm sure lumed meteorite crown is the next step in evolution


----------



## Kotsov

taike said:


> Zelos did a meteorite bezel insert, so I'm sure lumed meteorite crown is the next step in evolution


I'm in


----------



## Kotsov

taike said:


> From the photo of the rear, it does appear to be what wikipedia calls a sex bolt or mating fastener


I wouldn't know


----------



## Ruslandro

Hello, I just registered here but do not understand how does it work yet. But I am interested in this watch. You all will buy the same kind or it is possible to order exact kind for myself in this group? Sorry for stupid question. I will read rules od the site later ☺


----------



## Kotsov

Ruslandro said:


> Hello, I just registered here but do not understand how does it work yet. But I am interested in this watch. You all will buy the same kind or it is possible to order exact kind for myself in this group? Sorry for stupid question. I will read rules od the site later ☺


See post #604 and choose what you want from the spreadsheet


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> Hello, I just registered here but do not understand how does it work yet. But I am interested in this watch. You all will buy the same kind or it is possible to order exact kind for myself in this group? Soppy for stupid question. I will read rules od the site later ☺


You can buy any kind of Zlatoust watch you want; although the group order was started to get their new watches with meteorite dial on a big discount, you can pick any Zlatoust watch you want and you will get the group discount for said watch. You can order more than one if you want.

edit: when you pick something out, put your order on the list of orders (just copy/paste the latest list and add your order on it.


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> You can buy any kind of Zlatoust watch you want; although the group order was started to get their new watches with meteorite dial on a big discount, you can pick any Zlatoust watch you want and you will get the group discount for said watch. You can order more than one if you want.
> 
> edit: when you pick something out, put your order on the list of orders (just copy/paste the latest list and add your order on it.


Thank you! I am in! How can I add myself in your list?


----------



## Okapi001

Copy the last version of the list (currently in the post #620), add yourself at the end of it, with your choice of options, and post it as your reply.


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades,
I am in

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9


----------



## Ruslandro

Sorry that I did not enter earlier to help you with commuininicating. I just have known about this site and group from my colleague.


----------



## Neros

Ruslandro said:


> Sorry that I did not enter earlier to help you with commuininicating. I just have known about this site and group from my colleague.


great that you join us! May be you can help with communication then  and may be you can spread the word in som russian circles to see if more people are interested!


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Comrade i Want one for 6300 rub. Please what is the strap lug. can they be changed?
> 
> regars


I think it's 18mm with a 20mm strap. Of course you can remove it... it's leather, just use a knife if a screwdriver doesn't work.😂


----------



## RandyT

Привет товарищи! 
How do I get in on one of these? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ligavesh

I've updated my preference from a stainless steel to a bronze meteorite 195 , but only with crown at 9 - if that's not possible then stainless steel version; I've also excluded the 193 as a reserve option to my second choice, the 192 - if there's no 192 then I don't need a second one.

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9


----------



## Ligavesh

RandyT said:


> Привет товарищи!
> How do I get in on one of these?
> Thanks!


See that list in my post under yours? You choose what you want and copy/paste the whole list with your name added on it. See my post on first page for details of available watches (not definitive yet, for example the Pobeda p195 that many chose isn't mentioned there).

And welcome!


----------



## Gman_VI

Here is Pobeda P195 on my 7 inch wrist. It's 50mm case, but is very light. Super easy winding. Soft leather band.


----------



## Gman_VI

Thanks for putting this together, guys. Count me in.

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o’clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.


----------



## tokareva

Who put me down for the Pobeda? I was still thinking about it.🙄
Oh well, I might as well get it... you can't beat that price 😂

I also absolutely love that case! 😍

It would probably also look better with my uniform than this little Vostok retro Kirovskie.😁


----------



## Ligavesh

Question for @tokareva : do the Pobeda watches count the same as the others when reaching an order of 50 watches? Cause they're much cheaper then the others? Hell, they're so cheap (relatively), that I'm thinking of also maybe getting one - or maybe not, I've already baught a similar pretty big Molnia that hasn't arrived yet, so I dunno....


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Question for @tokareva : do the Pobeda watches count the same as the others when reaching an order of 50 watches? Cause they're much cheaper then the others? Hell, they're so cheap (relatively), that I'm thinking of also maybe getting one - or maybe not, I've already baught a similar pretty big Molnia that hasn't arrived yet, so I dunno....


I seriously doubt it. 😒


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I seriously doubt it. 😒


maybe 3 or 4 count as one


----------



## kickback72

Hi So how do i enter this list?


----------



## tokareva

kickback72 said:


> Hi So how do i enter this list?


Hello comrade, go back one page and read post#631. I still can't figure out how to to do it myself however 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> Hi So how do i enter this list?


you copy/paste the whole orders list (latest version in post #640) and you add your name with your choice at the end and you reply that.


----------



## Ligavesh

if you're doing the whole copy/paste thing on a phone, one trick is to do it in parts, cause it's difficult to 'select' so much text for copy/paste all at once... if you're a dinosaur who still uses a computer, you'll be fine


----------



## kickback72

Ok, i am on both phone and PC But can you bring me up to speed here? I want a 46mm - crown on left side. And it looks if i can choose between stainless steel and bronze? Any price difference? And 193 or 195? ..🙈😅


----------



## Kotsov

kickback72 said:


> Ok, i am on both phone and PC But can you bring me up to speed here? I want a 46mm - crown on left side. And it looks if i can choose between stainless steel and bronze? Any price difference? And 193 or 195? ..??


See post #604 for choices and prices.


----------



## Danilao

By now the number of 50 members is closer to the socialist and progressive sun of the future. 

Be careful not to regret your wrong choice when it is too late!


----------



## kickback72

I have added to the list:

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o’clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9)


----------



## TOLETOS

He agregado a la lista:

1.Kotsov -195 corona de meteorito de bronce a la izquierda
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS corona de esfera plana a la izquierda.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorito, acero inoxidable, corona derecha, zafiro
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorito corona de zafiro de acero izquierda 9 en punto
5. willjackson - 195 meteorito (corona de 9 en punto )
6.avers
7.ArnoldArdrvark - 195 meteorito; acero inoxidable; zafiro; Corona a la derecha (3 en punto)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorito. Zafiro de acero inoxidable (según imagen original de la primera publicación), corona de las 9 en punto y segundero blanco
9. Ligavesh - Meteorito bronce 195 con zafiro (corona a la izquierda, 9 en punto) - si el zafiro no es posible, entonces mineral - si no es posible la corona a las 9 en punto, entonces la versión de acero inoxidable 195 con corona a las 9 en punto
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorito - Corona a la izquierda - zafiro
11. luis965 - 195 CHS esfera de meteorito corona izquierda
12 paperinick Meteorito acero inoxidable 195 con corona de zafiro izquierda, 9 en punto
13. ale9191 - meteorito
14. Kotsov 195 Inoxidable Damasco corona izquierda (si el precio es correcto)
15. Victorv 195 zafiro liso
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damasco - corona a la izquierda - Zafiro
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronce zafiro corona de meteorito a las 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 acero inoxidable dial liso con zafiro (si no hay zafiro, luego mineral)
19. Columela - Meteorito 195, corona a las 9 en punto, zafiro
20. RFollia 194-01 Meteorito CHS (prefiera cuerda manual)
21. RFollia - Temporizador RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Cant1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 esfera de zafiro llano, corona izquierda (a las 9 en punto)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Acero inoxidable zafiro de esfera llana
25. Neros -195 Corona de zafiro de esfera llana de acero inoxidable en el lado izquierdo
26. Toldostol- Meteorito 195, corona izquierda (9 horas)
27. Pakecima - Meteorito 195 con zafiro
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorito, acero, zafiro, corona a las 9 en punto.
29. luis965 - Esfera 195 CHS Damasco, corona izquierda (si pudiéramos soltar el precio hasta 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronce con meteorito izquierda corona izquierda.
31. taike - 195 meteorito, corona derecha
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-RSL 195 (46mm), bronce, esfera regular, zafiro, corona en 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorito, acero, zafiro, corona a las 9 en punto. Segundero rojo, si es posible.
37. Kickback72-195 metorita, acero inoxidable con zafiro, corona en el lado izquierdo (9)


----------



## Neros

TOLETOS said:


> He agregado a la lista:
> 
> 1.Kotsov -195 corona de meteorito de bronce a la izquierda
> 2.Tokareva - 193 CHS corona de esfera plana a la izquierda.
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorito, acero inoxidable, corona derecha, zafiro
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorito corona de zafiro de acero izquierda 9 en punto
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorito (corona de 9 en punto )
> 6.avers
> 7.ArnoldArdrvark - 195 meteorito; acero inoxidable; zafiro; Corona a la derecha (3 en punto)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorito. Zafiro de acero inoxidable (según imagen original de la primera publicación), corona de las 9 en punto y segundero blanco
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorito bronce 195 con zafiro (corona a la izquierda, 9 en punto) - si el zafiro no es posible, entonces mineral - si no es posible la corona a las 9 en punto, entonces la versión de acero inoxidable 195 con corona a las 9 en punto
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorito - Corona a la izquierda - zafiro
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS esfera de meteorito corona izquierda
> 12 paperinick Meteorito acero inoxidable 195 con corona de zafiro izquierda, 9 en punto
> 13. ale9191 - meteorito
> 14. Kotsov 195 Inoxidable Damasco corona izquierda (si el precio es correcto)
> 15. Victorv 195 zafiro liso
> 16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damasco - corona a la izquierda - Zafiro
> 17. Okapi001 - 195 bronce zafiro corona de meteorito a las 9
> 18. Ligavesh - 192 acero inoxidable dial liso con zafiro (si no hay zafiro, luego mineral)
> 19. Columela - Meteorito 195, corona a las 9 en punto, zafiro
> 20. RFollia 194-01 Meteorito CHS (prefiera cuerda manual)
> 21. RFollia - Temporizador RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Cant1
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 esfera de zafiro llano, corona izquierda (a las 9 en punto)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Acero inoxidable zafiro de esfera llana
> 25. Neros -195 Corona de zafiro de esfera llana de acero inoxidable en el lado izquierdo
> 26. Toldostol- Meteorito 195, corona izquierda (9 horas)
> 27. Pakecima - Meteorito 195 con zafiro
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorito, acero, zafiro, corona a las 9 en punto.
> 29. luis965 - Esfera 195 CHS Damasco, corona izquierda (si pudiéramos soltar el precio hasta 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronce con meteorito izquierda corona izquierda.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorito, corona derecha
> 32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
> 33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
> 34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
> 35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-RSL 195 (46mm), bronce, esfera regular, zafiro, corona en 9
> 36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorito, acero, zafiro, corona a las 9 en punto. Segundero rojo, si es posible.
> 37. Kickback72-195 metorita, acero inoxidable con zafiro, corona en el lado izquierdo (9)


No sé que haces cada vez que actualizas la lista que la traduces al español, por favor, ten cuidado.

Translation: I don't know what you are doing but every time you modify the list you translate it to spanish. Please be careful.


----------



## SKUAS72

o


tokareva said:


> I think it's 18mm with a 20mm strap. Of course you can remove it... it's leather, just use a knife if a screwdriver doesn't work.?


UH......a knive i dont know if is more expensible the Necklace that the dog&#8230;.I like to change the straps of my watchs


----------



## taike

Neros said:


> No sé que haces cada vez que actualizas la lista que la traduces al español, por favor, ten cuidado.
> 
> Translation: I don't know what you are doing but every time you modify the list you translate it to spanish. Please be careful.


Back to english

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o'clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9)


----------



## RandyT

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of 24,000 rubles or about $328. The normal price is 49,000 rubles or about $670.
> Imagine wearing something that traveled billions of miles from another Galaxy.
> 
> Why bother collecting commemorative pieces or the same models as were used in space...this thing is actually *from *outer space.?? ?
> 
> View attachment 15392082
> View attachment 15392084
> View attachment 15392087
> 
> 
> Here is a detail of the dial, this watch is different however, it's Zirconium.
> View attachment 15392118
> View attachment 15392120
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 15422100
> *





tokareva said:


> Great to hear that comrade Daniele I will put you down for two watches, tentatively. ?


Hi, I'm in! What do I have to do to get my name on the list?


----------



## RandyT

taike said:


> Back to english
> 
> 1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
> 19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
> 32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
> 33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
> 34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
> 35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
> 36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o'clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
> 37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9)


Saludos, como pongo mi nombre en lalista?


----------



## RandyT

Ligavesh said:


> See that list in my post under yours? You choose what you want and copy/paste the whole list with your name added on it. See my post on first page for details of available watches (not definitive yet, for example the Pobeda p195 that many chose isn't mentioned there).
> 
> And welcome!


Thanks for the reply! Where do I choose what is available?


----------



## Ligavesh

RandyT said:


> Thanks for the reply! Where do I choose what is available?


Well, either you choose a Zlatoust with the new meteorite dial (that started the group), or you choose any watch from the already existing Zlatoust collection : Men's Wrist Watches - Buy Online - Zlatoust Watch Factory Russia - you get a discount on either one

Also check the table with the variants and the prices in my post on page one, although I don't think that list is definitive and complete.


----------



## Ligavesh

RandyT said:


> Saludos, como pongo mi nombre en lalista?


you copy and paste the (most latest) whole list in your post and you add your name and the watch you chose at the end and click reply


----------



## RandyT

Gotcha thanks! I'm on it.


----------



## RandyT

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9 
36. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial


----------



## Ligavesh

RandyT said:


> 1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral) - if 192 not possible, then 193 bronze plain dial (I think there's only 9 o'clock crown with sapphire version of this) - if 193 bronze not possible then 193 stainless steel sapphire plain dial (I think there's only 3 o'clock crown version of this)
> 19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless with left hand crown
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
> 32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
> 33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
> 34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
> 35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
> 36. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial


*Watch out to copy/paste the latest version, yours for example has my old preferences that I've since changed, you've also left out a couple of orders** - Latest version is as follows:*

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o'clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9) 
38. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial


----------



## SKUAS72

im thinking in buy the bronce too, what is the price with the Golden damascos (like the web)?


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Who put me down for the Pobeda? I was still thinking about it.🙄
> Oh well, I might as well get it... you can't beat that price 😂
> 
> I also absolutely love that case! 😍
> 
> It would probably also look better with my uniform than this little Vostok retro Kirovskie.😁
> View attachment 15448597


is no the same system!


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> is no the same system!


What do you mean?


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> I think it's 18mm with a 20mm strap. Of course you can remove it... it's leather, just use a knife if a screwdriver doesn't work.😂


This watch is waiting for a nato strap! Thanks tokareva!


----------



## ShaneLG

I’m in! Question though, I noticed one of the registrations before mine mention a custom red second hand, if possible. I like the idea of custom color hands options and was just curious if that idea is even possible? Or is that a stretch and the options set are the options available? I don’t expect it to be an option, just throwing it out there. Either way, the answer is always no if you don’t ask. 😅

1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o’clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9) 
38. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial
39. ShaneLG - 195-BR-M-S-L


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> What do you mean?


The military has a watch with a diferent system to Catch the strap


----------



## SKUAS72

SKUAS72 said:


> im thinking in buy the bronce too, what is the price with the Golden damascos (like the web)?


Like this one


----------



## Ligavesh

ShaneLG said:


> I'm in! Question though, I noticed one of the registrations before mine mention a custom red second hand, if possible. I like the idea of custom color hands options and was just curious if that idea is even possible? Or is that a stretch and the options set are the options available? I don't expect it to be an option, just throwing it out there. Either way, the answer is always no if you don't ask. ?


Unless the guy from the factory comes in this thread and tells us what's available - which he won't, cause he's not allowed to - I don't think that anyone knows what are the options definitely at this moment, it's just everyone putting down their wishes. For example, I don't know will there be a 9 o'clock crown version of the bronze meteorite 195 - if you look at their website, Zlatoust have a plain dial bronze 195 only with a 3 o'clock crown.


----------



## Victorv

Woow we are 39 buyers. Nice, i think in a bit we can get 50 watches . You're great


----------



## Neros

Ligavesh said:


> Unless the guy from the factory comes in this thread and tells us what's available - which he won't, cause he's not allowed to - I don't think that anyone knows what are the options definitely at this moment, it's just everyone putting down their wishes. For example, I don't know will there be a 9 o'clock crown version of the bronze meteorite 195 - if you look at their website, Zlatoust have a plain dial bronze 195 only with a 3 o'clock crown.


I think is just a matter of flipping the dial... it has to screws in a simetrical position, I dont think the crown side would be a problem


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> What do you mean?


I think he jsut means that the Vostok has standard lugs and pins for the bracelet/strap attachment while the agat has fixed lugs, so no removable pins, which means you can just use NATO style straps or old leather style straps


----------



## Neros

ShaneLG said:


> I'm in! Question though, I noticed one of the registrations before mine mention a custom red second hand, if possible. I like the idea of custom color hands options and was just curious if that idea is even possible? Or is that a stretch and the options set are the options available? I don't expect it to be an option, just throwing it out there. Either way, the answer is always no if you don't ask. ?


I think there was the option of either white or red. It is ok to put the preference but I wouldn't make the decision depend on it. It is being quite complicated to organise this already with the options listed on the excel spreadsheet on the first page


----------



## taike

SKUAS72 said:


> Like this one


That is mokume



tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the details for mokume option.
> 
> View attachment 15435639


----------



## Fergfour

Victorv said:


> Woow we are 39 buyers. Nice, i think in a bit we can get 50 watches . You're great


Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


----------



## Kotsov

Neros said:


> I think he jsut means that the Vostok has standard lugs and pins for the bracelet/strap attachment while the agat has fixed lugs, so no removable pins, which means you can just use NATO style straps or old leather style straps


The Agat Zlatoust has very nice screw in lug pins. Just enough off centre to enjoy that it's man made rather than a sterile Seiko product.

For balance I'm a huge Seiko fan.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


No but I'm sure they won't do any harm when it comes to a bulk purchase.


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> The Agat Zlatoust has very nice screw in lug pins. Just enough off centre to enjoy that it's man made rather than a sterile Seiko product.
> 
> For balance I'm a huge Seiko fan.


They were discussing the pobeda trench style with fixed swinging lugs


----------



## Victorv

Fergfour said:


> Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


I don't know comrade, but maybe if we are near 50, Vadim can make us the big discount anyway


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


No but I'm sure they won't do any harm when it comes to a bulk purchase


taike said:


> They were discussing the pobeda trench style with fixed swinging lugs


Sorry


----------



## Gman_VI

Neros said:


> I think there was the option of either white or red. It is ok to put the preference but I wouldn't make the decision depend on it. It is being quite complicated to organise this already with the options listed on the excel spreadsheet on the first page


Here is Red on their other model. Since these watches are hand made, I am hoping they can easily switch it out. But not a showstopper for me


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> Unless the guy from the factory comes in this thread and tells us what's available - which he won't, cause he's not allowed to - I don't think that anyone knows what are the options definitely at this moment, it's just everyone putting down their wishes. For example, I don't know will there be a 9 o'clock crown version of the bronze meteorite 195 - if you look at their website, Zlatoust have a plain dial bronze 195 only with a 3 o'clock crown.








195 Bronze Men`s Watch


AGAT 195 Bronze 46 mm Sapphire




zlatoustwatch.com





The crown position says right or left


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


Hell if it helps to pull this off I'll get one as well, I can always sell it later on if I don't like it (that's how I justify to myself every watch purchase I make).


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> 195 Bronze Men`s Watch
> 
> 
> AGAT 195 Bronze 46 mm Sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crown position says right or left


ah, thanks, always read the fine print


----------



## Kotsov

Gman_VI said:


> Here is Red on their other model. Since these watches are hand made, I am hoping they can easily switch it out. But not a showstopper for me
> View attachment 15450205


Would be nice if they could. Everybody needs a bit of what they want.

And you need to ask. "Shy bairns get nowt"

In other words if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> ah, thanks, always read the fine print


If the dial has the stem removal slot at 3 and 9, it should be reversible as neros said. It looks like only the damascus and mokume dials have slot on one side only.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Meteorite discussion starts at post #206
> You can't place the order on watch.ru directly. You can join and send a PM to comrade Vadim or just send him a message at Zlatoust.com
> 
> However, you don't really have to do anything right now. You can order the watch now at full price if you really really want it now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watch | Official Online Store
> 
> 
> Zlatoust watch factory. Traditions of diving watches, born during a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Водолазные часы Златоустовского часоваго завода 290-й серии - Страница 21 - Часовой форум Watch.ru
> 
> 
> Страница 21- Водолазные часы Златоустовского часоваго завода 290-й серии Другие российские часы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the photos of the the watch as it should look upon arrival.
> 
> View attachment 15395974
> View attachment 15395975
> View attachment 15395976
> View attachment 15395977
> View attachment 15395984


Wow, I had missed this post from @tokareva . Now it makes me wanna go back and change my order from bronze back to steel again, or even worse - order them both!


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> If the dial has the stem removal slot at 3 and 9, it should be reversible as neros said. It looks like only the damascus and mokume dials have slot on one side only.


Yeah that makes sense, it pays to think, or "use your brains" as may father would say...


----------



## Kotsov

I think if you bought extra you wouldn’t lose out. Shifting them on would be an investment.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I think if you bought extra you wouldn't lose out. Shifting them on would be an investment.


You know what? If they could send them one month apart (or maybe send one to my brother, I dunno)I would definitely go for the steel one (at these prices), too. I really don't like to have to deal with German customs again and German customs looove big packages - funnily enough, they don't seem to notice the watches that come in a long flat package, but a big box with a pillow inside - they pick on that immidiately - and then I have to send them receipts, then they'll tell me I gotta pay this much VAT extra an so on... It's not even so much the money, but just to have to deal with all that...


----------



## Kotsov

Can’t Vadim sell us the Pobeda p195 as an entrée as a sign of our intent.

With the red blooded main courses to follow.....


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm thinking of making a _third_ order for a steel meteorite 195 (or something else, still thinking), *IF* we reach the 50 watches discount.


----------



## Kotsov

Can't Vadim sell us the Pobeda p195 as an entrée as a sign of our intent.

With the red blooded main courses to follow


Ligavesh said:


> I'm thinking of making a _third_ order for a steel meteorite 195 (or something else, still thinking), *IF* we reach the 50 watches discount.


Steady now Cochise


----------



## ShaneLG

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I updated my options and we’ll see what happens 🙂 the red second hand looks great in that photo. Cheers. 


1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o’clock
5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
6.avers
7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
13. ale9191 - meteorite
14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o’clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9) 
38. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial
39. ShaneLG - 195-BR-M-S-L, Red Second Hand


----------



## Oppenheimer 75

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of 24,000 rubles or about $328. The normal price is 49,000 rubles or about $670.
> Imagine wearing something that traveled billions of miles from another Galaxy.
> 
> Why bother collecting commemorative pieces or the same models as were used in space...this thing is actually *from *outer space.?? ?
> 
> View attachment 15392082
> * Brown strap not included. It comes with a standard black leather strap.
> View attachment 15392084
> View attachment 15392087
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 15422100
> 
> 
> Also now available is a bronze 195 with meteorite dial...*
> 
> View attachment 15450686


Yes I am in


----------



## tokareva

[/QUOTE]


Oppenheimer 75 said:


> Yes I am in


That's great news,comrade. After you have made your choice add yourself to the list or tell us and someone will add it if necessary.


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys,

Somebody is checking the list is ok every upgrade?

I upgraded my preferences a few days ago, and now i see the list without upgrade

Maybe we have to make a online spreadsheet or something like that. I don't know how to do it, but i'm sure thar someone here knows and can make one for us


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Somebody is checking the list is ok every upgrade?
> 
> I upgraded my preferences a few days ago, and now i see the list without upgrade
> 
> Maybe we have to make a online spreadsheet or something like that. I don't know how to do it, but i'm sure thar someone here knows and can make one for us


it's someone copy/pasting an older list and it's get carried on - not sure what the solution to that would be other than we make one or two people responsible for the list the whole time, or everyone just checks the list themselves, see if there are no mistakes carried on


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> it's someone copy/pasting an older list and it's get carried on - not sure what the solution to that would be other than we make one or two people responsible for the list the whole time, or everyone just checks the list themselves, see if there are no mistakes carried on


Yes, my concern is that someone who puts his name on the list maybe don't use the last list and delete someone. I think the spreadsheet is the best option


----------



## SKUAS72

taike said:


> That is mokume


THANKS!!


----------



## Neros

Victorv said:


> Yes, my concern is that someone who puts his name on the list maybe don't use the last list and delete someone. I think the spreadsheet is the best option


I have added one sheet to the spreadsheet I made. The Catalog sheet is blocked but the List sheet is free for edit. If you want you can start using that sheet. Everybody should transfer his preferences to this sheet one more time but after that people can just add themselves to the bottom of the list without the copy-paste risk. I can even block some cells as the people confirm they want to block them in the corresponding column. What do you think? Or we can appoint some people responsible for filling it in. I just don't have enough time to transfer the whole list on my own.

























Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## RFollia

Brilliant!


----------



## Danilao

This is really great work, Neros. 
Although I will be sorry not to see the list grow in this topic. 
From a motivational point of view, seeing her grow up was an incentive :-D


----------



## tokareva

Very nice comrade Neros, thank you for that!


----------



## TOLETOS

no entiendo que referencia hay que poner
este reloj
Meteorito 195 inoxidable, zafiro, con corona izquierda a las 9


----------



## Luis965

I already put my preferences:










Could someone decipher my preferences? Just Checking. Thanks


----------



## Luis965

TOLETOS said:


> no entiendo que referencia hay que poner
> este reloj
> Meteorito 195 inoxidable, zafiro, con corona izquierda a las 9


I would say *195 - SSM - S - L*, but I am waiting for someone to answer.


----------



## Neros

Luis965 said:


> I already put my preferences:
> 
> View attachment 15451614
> 
> 
> Could someone decipher my preferences? Just Checking. Thanks


That code does not exist on the catalog, right? You should just pick your combo from the catalog sheet and copy paste the code.


----------



## Neros

Ok I see ale9191 has also wrong ID. SSM means stainless steel matt case, which is only possible with a meteorite dial. This means SSM-M (stainless matt with meteorite dial) or SSB-R (stainless brushed with regular dial), SSB-D (stainless brushed with damasko dial) are possible but SSM-R is NOT an option in this moment of time. I think Tok already asked this to vadim and that was it. But is not important that you are able to decipher the IDs, just that you use the options available. Please use the catalog IDs, do not invent new combinations.


----------



## Neros

TOLETOS said:


> no entiendo que referencia hay que poner
> este reloj
> Meteorito 195 inoxidable, zafiro, con corona izquierda a las 9


Si vas al catalogo en la hoja excel y eliges tu caja 195, caja de acero, dial meteorito, cristla de zafiro y corona a las 9 veras que el id es 195-SSM-M-S-L


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, maybe I'm overly concerned about confusion here, but I can't emphasis enough.

*All 195 stainless watches with meteorite dials will have a totally matt bead blasted case. If you don't like that case, order bronze or a plain dial. *

Here is what you will receive, the watch with a black leather strap and wooden box ,and I assume a passport.


----------



## Luis965

Thanks Nero and Tokareva. I corrected the options.


----------



## TOLETOS

ya he visto el catalogo
seria
195 - SSM-M-S-L


----------



## Victorv

TOLETOS said:


> ya he visto el catalogo
> seria
> 195 - SSM-M-S-L


Compañero, porque no utilizas el traductor y pasas tu mensaje al inglés?

No te lo digo por nada, pero a lo mejor los compañeros del foro no se enteran de lo que dices

Saludos


----------



## Victorv

Neros said:


> I have added one sheet to the spreadsheet I made. The Catalog sheet is blocked but the List sheet is free for edit. If you want you can start using that sheet. Everybody should transfer his preferences to this sheet one more time but after that people can just add themselves to the bottom of the list without the copy-paste risk. I can even block some cells as the people confirm they want to block them in the corresponding column. What do you think? Or we can appoint some people responsible for filling it in. I just don't have enough time to transfer the whole list on my own.
> 
> View attachment 15450954
> 
> View attachment 15450956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Many thanks Neros, now i think the list is safer.

But with my mobile phone i can't put my prefefences.

I want a stainless steel 195(46mm) plain dial, crown at 9 and saphire .

I think the reference is:

195-SSB-R-S-L

I see this on my mobile


----------



## SKUAS72

Gman_VI said:


> Here is Pobeda P195 on my 7 inch wrist. It's 50mm case, but is very light. Super easy winding. Soft leather band.
> 
> View attachment 15448567
> View attachment 15448568
> View attachment 15448569


Thanks


----------



## Kotsov

What does block preferences mean? It can’t be edited further?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> What does block preferences mean? It can't be edited further?


second this question


----------



## Luis965

Victorv said:


> Many thanks Neros, now i think the list is safer.
> 
> But with my mobile phone i can't put my prefefences.
> 
> I want a stainless steel 195(46mm) plain dial, crown at 9 and saphire .
> 
> I think the reference is:
> 
> 195-SSB-R-S-L
> 
> I see this on my mobile


I put your name on the list with your preference. Just don't know the color of the seconds hand.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> What does block preferences mean? It can't be edited further?


I see you put 'no' on block preference - you found out what it means?


----------



## Victorv

Luis965 said:


> I put your name on the list with your preference. Just don't the color of the seconds hand.


Many thanks dear Luis, i haven't preference on second hand, i want the original one, i think is white


----------



## Ligavesh

@Neros , @Luis965 , what does 'BLOCK PREFERENCE' meeeeean?


----------



## Kotsov

Done mine


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I see you put 'no' on block preference - you found out what it means?


No. And until I know what it means I don't want it


----------



## Ligavesh

Wait, there are variants of the 192 also? I thought it was just one model???


----------



## Neros

BLOCK means if you want me to block those cells to prevent anyone (including yourself) from editing them... So basically if you want the peace of mind that no one would be able to modify it, neither on accident nor on purpose... If you then wanted to modify them you would have to ask me.


----------



## Neros

Ligavesh said:


> Wait, there are variants of the 192 also? I thought it was just one model???


We don't even know the pricing of the 192, but we are assuming that the different options on the excel are possible. If you have one combination in mind please copy the corresponding ID in.


----------



## Neros

I repeat, please use ONLY IDs COPIED from the Catalog sheet, do not modify the IDS and better do not try to type them in from the top of your head to avoid typos. POBEDA P195 is excluded from this, as there is only one variant possible. Special comments such as seconds hand color can be added to the Comments column. The BLOCK PREFERENCES column is to tell me if you want me to block your row of cells so that NOBODY can modify them, including yourself. So when you are sure you got it right and you don't want to modify them if you want the peace of mind just type in YES and I will block those cell when I see it.









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> We don't even know the pricing of the 192, but we are assuming that the different options on the excel are possible. If you have one combination in mind please copy the corresponding ID in.


There are no variations of 192 CHS. We already have the price somewhere because somebody wants or wanted one.


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> There are no variations of 192 CHS. We already have the price somewhere because somebody wants or wanted one.


 Then please let me know both which ine is the only combination possible and the price and I will update the catalog


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> Then please let me know both which ine is the only combination possible and the price and I will update the catalog


It is a plain dial, stainless 60mm right crown watch. I can't find the price because of the antiquated message system on watch.ru. Whoever wanted one will know. Please understand I can't keep asking Vadim the same questions.


----------



## Ligavesh

Well the 192 is 815$ on their website, for comparison the bronze 195 with a plain dial is 985$ - not sure what kind of price to expect out of that, but I assume 35k-ish, maybe lower if we have the 50 discount?


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Do the 3 Pobeda count towards the 50?


No 😭 😂


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Well the 192 is 815$ on their website, for comparison the bronze 195 with a plain dial is 985$ - not sure what kind of price to expect out of that, but I assume 35k-ish, maybe lower if we have the 50 discount?


Now I remember it is Daniele who wants one, he should know the price.

Edit: Or maybe he wants 193 and somebody else wants 192...🤔


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> No ? ?


Can you tell me the final price the bronce 46mm (flat dial) if we'll reach 50 uds

thanks


----------



## Victorv

Neros said:


> I repeat, please use ONLY IDs COPIED from the Catalog sheet, do not modify the IDS and better do not try to type them in from the top of your head to avoid typos. POBEDA P195 is excluded from this, as there is only one variant possible. Special comments such as seconds hand color can be added to the Comments column. The BLOCK PREFERENCES column is to tell me if you want me to block your row of cells so that NOBODY can modify them, including yourself. So when you are sure you got it right and you don't want to modify them if you want the peace of mind just type in YES and I will block those cell when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Hello Neros, please can you block my cell?


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72,
I will try to find out. What is the current price for bronze now...42000?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> SKUAS72,
> I will try to find out. What is the current price for bronze now...42000?


yes


----------



## taike

Neros said:


> I repeat, please use ONLY IDs COPIED from the Catalog sheet, do not modify the IDS and better do not try to type them in from the top of your head to avoid typos. POBEDA P195 is excluded from this, as there is only one variant possible. Special comments such as seconds hand color can be added to the Comments column. The BLOCK PREFERENCES column is to tell me if you want me to block your row of cells so that NOBODY can modify them, including yourself. So when you are sure you got it right and you don't want to modify them if you want the peace of mind just type in YES and I will block those cell when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Are the catalog IDs your own creation or are they Zlatoust nomenclature?

Can you add Pobeda P195 to catalog to log the price of 6300 rub? Thanks.


----------



## Zany4

Alright, I switched to the bronze from stainless. Another one to hide from the wife. Y'all sold me on it as a one-time splurge but she wouldn't understand. I updated the spreadsheet "list" with the copied options code from the "catalog", but would like a red seconds hand if possible.

Everyone needs to manually update their choices on the spreadsheet so we can get a full tally. You either need to have the Google Sheets app on a mobile device or edit the spreadsheet on a computer browser. Let's hope the Ruble exchange rate is favorable on purchase day!


----------



## taike

Bronze bezel and crown on steel case would prevent green wrist








My Bronze Diver addiction!!


I had one of these....here's mine.... "Had" does that mean you let it go?? As Julia Roberts said in pretty woman "Big mistake, Huge!!"




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## MakaveliSK

taike said:


> Bronze bezel and crown on steel case would prevent green wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bronze Diver addiction!!
> 
> 
> I had one of these....here's mine.... "Had" does that mean you let it go?? As Julia Roberts said in pretty woman "Big mistake, Huge!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Or throw it on a nato and enjoy a pure bronze experience. Having one made as for my bronzo agat by Doc Phil as we speak.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Alright, I switched to the bronze from stainless. Another one to hide from the wife. Y'all sold me on it as a one-time splurge but she wouldn't understand. I updated the spreadsheet "list" with the copied options code from the "catalog", but would like a red seconds hand if possible.
> 
> Everyone needs to manually update their choices on the spreadsheet so we can get a full tally. You either need to have the Google Sheets app on a mobile device or edit the spreadsheet on a computer browser. Let's hope the Ruble exchange rate is favorable on purchase day!


Probably an excellent choice Zany, can't go wrong with bronze. I think it might be a good idea to put some kind of clear coating on the back of the case however. Regarding the exchange rate...comrade Vadim said he's trying to get this thing going while it's favorable for us.


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> I have added one sheet to the spreadsheet I made. The Catalog sheet is blocked but the List sheet is free for edit. If you want you can start using that sheet. Everybody should transfer his preferences to this sheet one more time but after that people can just add themselves to the bottom of the list without the copy-paste risk. I can even block some cells as the people confirm they want to block them in the corresponding column. What do you think? Or we can appoint some people responsible for filling it in. I just don't have enough time to transfer the whole list on my own.
> 
> View attachment 15450954
> 
> View attachment 15450956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


I commend you for your time and efforts in producing this list comrade. However it's not going to work using the non standard descriptions. We need something that can be easily translated and understood by comrade Vadim.

The list is probably ok for us to use, but we already know what we want.

It may be better to just stay with the regular list we've been using.


----------



## Zany4

I think it might be a good idea to use the Google spreadsheet because it gets rid of cut and paste errors and forces the participants to initially conform to basic options. The order codes can be translated to a key that Vadim can understand since each letter signifies a feature. A central document makes that easier and the codes are straight forward for all the available options with the comments capturing any special requests.

As bronze alloys go, CuSn8 doesn’t green skin that much. A NATO or MN strap keeps it a little off the skin as well. I’ve heard clear nail polish can be painted on the back as well.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Hi all, got here from the "my bronze addiction" thread. Have been looking at this model watch for a while so am interested in getting on board.

Struggle to wade through 700+ posts. I'm keen on the 293 bronze with the crown at 9. Now is that a makune dial? What would be really nice is if it could come with the 292 hour hand (it's kind of cathedral in style).

Also to clarify on payment...I'm assuming that PayPal will be fine as that is what they offer on their site.

Good work guys. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> I commend you for your time and efforts in producing this list comrade. However it's not going to work using the non standard descriptions. We need something that can be easily translated and understood by comrade Vadim.
> 
> The list is probably ok for us to use, but we already know what we want.
> 
> It may be better to just stay with the regular list we've been using.


the IDs force everyone to choose from the given catalog. Once that is done and the list is completed we can send it to vadim in a more standard readable form , that is no problem. Another advantage of the spreadsheet is that then you can apply filters, see how many watches of each configuration there are etc.

However, if you all prefer to use the regular list I have no problem with that.

IF we are going to use the spreadsheet I insist that the info and instructions about it should be on the first page, so that everybody knows directly what to do to join...


----------



## Neros

Red PeeKay said:


> Hi all, got here from the "my bronze addiction" thread. Have been looking at this model watch for a while so am interested in getting on board.
> 
> Struggle to wade through 700+ posts. I'm keen on the 293 bronze with the crown at 9. Now is that a makune dial? What would be really nice is if it could come with the 292 hour hand (it's kind of cathedral in style).
> 
> Also to clarify on payment...I'm assuming that PayPal will be fine as that is what they offer on their site.
> 
> Good work guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Choose ID from the catalog and add yourself to the list with the special comments on the hands








Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> the IDs force everyone to choose from the given catalog. Once that is done and the list is completed we can send it to vadim in a more standard readable form , that is no problem. Another advantage of the spreadsheet is that then you can apply filters, see how many watches of each configuration there are etc.
> 
> However, if you all prefer to use the regular list I have no problem with that.
> 
> IF we are going to use the spreadsheet I insist that the info and instructions about it should be on the first page, so that everybody knows directly what to do to join...


Ok I see now, carry on 👍😁


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Can you tell me the final price the bronce 46mm (flat dial) if we'll reach 50 uds
> 
> thanks


That's a good question,and I'm trying to get the answer. I suspect that the price for bronze will stay the same. If we had 50 bronze watches then the price would probably be lower. Does that make sense?

I may be wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Hi all, got here from the "my bronze addiction" thread. Have been looking at this model watch for a while so am interested in getting on board.
> 
> Struggle to wade through 700+ posts. I'm keen on the 293 bronze with the crown at 9. Now is that a makune dial? What would be really nice is if it could come with the 292 hour hand (it's kind of cathedral in style).
> 
> Also to clarify on payment...I'm assuming that PayPal will be fine as that is what they offer on their site.
> 
> Good work guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Bronze 293 with mokume dial is 55 300.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think so.


why are you not on the new list yet, dear comrade Admiral at the Conquest of Amazebigs watches?

Do you feel sad? 
Do you need a shot of lampredotto to cheer you up?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> why are you not on the new list yet, dear comrade Admiral at the Conquest of Amazebigs watches?
> 
> Do you feel sad?
> Do you need a shot of lampredotto to cheer you up?


Or do you need putting on.....


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> why are you not on the new list yet, dear comrade Admiral at the Conquest of Amazebigs watches?
> 
> Do you feel sad?
> Do you need a shot of lampredotto to cheer you up?


No thanks comrade, would accept eggplant Parmesan however. 😂

Now you made me hungry at 3am 🙄


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> No thanks comrade, would accept eggplant Parmesan however. 😂
> 
> Now you made me hungry at 3am 🙄


3am ! Now that's commitment from our illustrious leader


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I think i've done it , I'm on the list... If some kind soul could please check my choice is correct please....I am a computa ilitarette .
I have entered 195-SSM-M-S-L . So that's a 195 (46mm) case, in Stainless steel ,Matt finish, Meteorite dial.Sapphire Crystal with left (9 o,clock) Crown position.....Ohh Ohh and a white second hand.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RFollia

I have one question
-For example, my initial order was
20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1 
But I mean, in the "new" system the Pobeda P195 don't know if it's the same 195АИЖ from the group purcahse or is something else.
The timer reference is taken from the Agat factory website list.
I am thinking about deleting my SS meteorite and getting a bronze meteorite instead, or even a 192, but have to think about it. SS handwound already have, but brushed SS with meteorite is really nice. And ordering 4 watches + timer is a little insane from my part... and I would get killed at home...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Neros said:


> Choose ID from the catalog and add yourself to the list with the special comments on the hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thanks Neros, all done. I've ordered the Bronze 195 Mokume left crown with sapphire and if possible replace the straight hands with the cathedrals as in the hour hand of the 292. Hopefully they can do that, love that shape. Also just a plain old straight white second hand.

Thanks once again all for organising this... great work. The bank account is not looking forward to this although my bronze watch collection is!!


----------



## Neros

RFollia said:


> I have one question
> -For example, my initial order was
> 20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
> But I mean, in the "new" system the Pobeda P195 don't know if it's the same 195АИЖ from the group purcahse or is something else.
> The timer reference is taken from the Agat factory website list.
> I am thinking about deleting my SS meteorite and getting a bronze meteorite instead, or even a 192, but have to think about it. SS handwound already have, but brushed SS with meteorite is really nice. And ordering 4 watches + timer is a little insane from my part... and I would get killed at home...


The pobeda is this one









I dont know what watches are those ones you are mentioning, can you please share a link or something?


----------



## columela

Hello there

Unfortunately I will not be able to purchase one of these watches. Unexpected expenses coming my way make me take this sad decision. Best of luck with the project. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Neros said:


> The pobeda is this one
> View attachment 15452921
> 
> 
> I dont know what watches are those ones you are mentioning, can you please share a link or something?


They are on this 'second' Zlatoust page that @tokareva once brought up: link


----------



## kickback72

Ok, so this metorite dial..is it for real? in a 3-400 dollar watch? Guess this has been brought up earlier, but 763 posts here so.... And second: what will happen next when i am on the list? Contact on email? Its hard to keep track of everything in this tread..


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> Ok, so this metorite dial..is it for real? in a 3-400 dollar watch? Guess this has been brought up earlier, but 763 posts here so.... And second: what will happen next when i am on the list? Contact on email? Its hard to keep track of everything in this tread..


it's real... and what will happen... good question, I think we just contact the guy from Zlatoust when the list is ready (or when the guy says there's no more time) and then hopefully we get instructions regarding payment etc... btw, shipping should be 2000 or 3000 rubles, I'm not sure, I think it was 2000...


----------



## ale9191

Sorry Neros. If you can, edit the google sheet with 195-SSM-M-S-L for me.


----------



## RFollia

Neros said:


> The pobeda is this one
> View attachment 15452921
> 
> 
> I dont know what watches are those ones you are mentioning, can you please share a link or something?


Hi, The Kirovskie link (Pobeda) was one of the special series done for a group buy
Hope the cyrillic font does not interfer with the link working





Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ


Уважаемые посетители данной страницы. Сообщаем о работах по коллективной закупке наручных часов 195АИЖ.



www.zlat-zchz.com




best regards


----------



## Neros

RFollia said:


> Hi, The Kirovskie link (Pobeda) was one of the special series done for a group buy
> Hope the cyrillic font does not interfer with the link working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ
> 
> 
> Уважаемые посетители данной страницы. Сообщаем о работах по коллективной закупке наручных часов 195АИЖ.
> 
> 
> 
> www.zlat-zchz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best regards


well, I think as long as vadim knows what you are talking about its all good, so just type the whole denomination into the id cell, that should suffice


----------



## Kotsov

Neros said:


> well, I think as long as vadim knows what you are talking about its all good, so just type the whole denomination into the id cell, that should suffice


It's a p195 variant. Put it as a Pobeda p195 and then put the Cyrillic in the comments?

Similar to what I've done with this as it's just another potential variant

POBEDA P195Brass with red star if possible


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Can you tell me the final price the bronce 46mm (flat dial) if we'll reach 50 uds
> 
> thanks


It looks like there will be additional discount on bronze also when we get to 50, if I understood correctly.

I'm still trying to verify and find out how much.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> It looks like there will be additional discount on bronze also when we get to 50, if I understood correctly.
> 
> I'm still trying to verify and find out how much.


that would just force me to edit that list of 50 divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Only 26 people on the spreadsheet. Hopefully participants add their names and recommit soon. There’s no official “project leader” (other than the esteemed Tok) to fill the list out or track people down so for the good of the communal effort please re-add yourselves to the spreadsheet! Si se puede and all that!


----------



## tokareva

The good news is that I've been able to get a "foothold" on the Vostok forum at watch.ru, so hopefully we can add some comrades to the list soon.

This really is an amazing opportunity, frankly I'm surprised more haven't signed up here on our own forum.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Only 26 people on the spreadsheet. Hopefully participants add their names and recommit soon. There's no official "project leader" (other than the esteemed Tok) to fill the list out or track people down so for the good of the communal effort please re-add yourselves to the spreadsheet! Si se puede and all that!


If anyone can't do the spreadsheet and want to be added then let me know and I'll do it


----------



## kickback72

Yes, seems about 10 people have been «lost» on the way from «copy/paste» to the online spreadsheet. I only accidentally found out about the new system🤔Maybe someone could compare the old list with the new and transfer the rest of the names. I guess they havent «uncommited» just because a new system is in use..


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe it would be best to lock this thread and start a new one with the spreadsheet and explanation and all the information in the first post.


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe it would be best to lock this thread and start a new one with the spreadsheet and explanation and all the information in the first post.


I agree, now this buying group is quite solid, much more solid than the opportunity that the title of the discussion advocates :-D

(ok, someone is still missing in the new list but we will wake them up at the appropriate time)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just added myself to the spreadsheet; took longer than expected as I was trying to open it in Firefox and instead of Google just displaying a message to say that won't work it went into an endless (and meaningless) error loop! So; if anyone else is having that issue it appears Google Chrome is required to open the spreadsheet.


----------



## mythless

I would he interested in a titanium version (if the cost is reasonable and if the caseback/crown is also titanium), what would the abbreviation be? And, I don't think there is different finishes on it either. Abbrev: TR - Titanium Regular finish?


----------



## tokareva

Titanium is 52000 including delivery. There is no caseback, only the case which is one piece.


----------



## Pakecima

Could anybody add me to spreadsheet?, my reference 195-SSM-M-S-L.Red seconds hand.


----------



## Kotsov

Pakecima said:


> Could anybody add me to spreadsheet?, my reference 195-SSM-M-S-L.Red seconds hand.



29Pakecima195-SSM-M-S-LRed seconds handYes


----------



## Victorv

kickback72 said:


> Yes, seems about 10 people have been «lost» on the way from «copy/paste» to the online spreadsheet. I only accidentally found out about the new systemMaybe someone could compare the old list with the new and transfer the rest of the names. I guess they havent «uncommited» just because a new system is in use..


I think this is the best way to go


----------



## amarizmendi

Good night. my level of English is that of a monkey. I was in 24th place Why am I not on the Excell sheet? Greetings and thank you!!

24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire

can i order a Pobeda ???? 

195 +, Pobeda


----------



## taike

amarizmendi said:


> Good night. my level of English is that of a monkey. I was in 24th place Why am I not on the Excell sheet? Greetings and thank you!!
> 
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 
> can i order a Pobeda ????
> 
> 195 +, Pobeda


I added you to the spreadsheet. Crown at 9?


----------



## taike

kickback72 said:


> Yes, seems about 10 people have been «lost» on the way from «copy/paste» to the online spreadsheet. I only accidentally found out about the new system🤔Maybe someone could compare the old list with the new and transfer the rest of the names. I guess they havent «uncommited» just because a new system is in use..


Comparison done, and stragglers PM'd


----------



## amarizmendi

taike said:


> I added you to the spreadsheet. Crown at 9?


Yes!!!
White seconds hand
Thank you!!!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I need someone to add VassilyBasil to the list for a 195 CHs meteorite with left crown, please.


----------



## Kotsov

35VassilyBasil195-SSM-M-S-LWhite second handNo


----------



## mythless

tokareva said:


> Titanium is 52000 including delivery. There is no caseback, only the case which is one piece.


Wow, did not know this. Maybe I should get a bronze instead!


----------



## tokareva

mythless said:


> Wow, did not know this. Maybe I should get a bronze instead!


Yes, that would be my recommendation 😂


----------



## mythless

A pure bronze case is mighty tempting and no fear of an SS back is a plus too!


----------



## nummer14

added myself to the list for a bronze version with meteorite dial if the price is interesting, hope that's ok?


----------



## Danilao

nummer14 said:


> added myself to the list for a bronze version with meteorite dial if the price is interesting, hope that's ok?


The price for that version will be 42,000 rubles, maybe a little less if we get to buy 50 pieces in total


----------



## nummer14

Danilao said:


> The price for that version will be 42,000 rubles, maybe a little less if we get to buy 50 pieces in total


Thanks! hoping for a little less ;-)


----------



## tokareva

nummer14 said:


> added myself to the list for a bronze version with meteorite dial if the price is interesting, hope that's ok?


Bronze with meteorite is currently 42000 rubles, regular price is 60000. If we reach 50 watches it should go lower, but still a great deal as is.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Bronze with meteorite is currently 42000 rubles, regular price is 60000. If we reach 50 watches it should go lower, but still a great deal as is.


Chuffing incredible deal.

Recast bronze with meteorite dial must be IT

Not a watch for shrinking violets.

Nowhere near a florists.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Chuffing incredible deal.
> 
> Recast bronze with meteorite dial must be IT
> 
> Not a watch for shrinking violets.
> 
> Nowhere near a florists.


Luckily we also have the mokume dial, I remind all members of florist forums how their money is absolutely welcome in this buying group


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody have the official count of divers on the list so far?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Does anybody have the official count of divers on the list so far?


34


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> 34


Ok, thank you comrade taike, we have another wanting to join at watch.ru but he needs the final price list for 50 watches. Does anybody know where it is?

I'm thinking for this purchase to be successful we're going to have to reach the 50 watches. Regardless of the fantastic discount on 30, they still aren't cheap watches. It's also hard to appreciate the quality of them until you have actually held one.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Ok, thank you comrade taike, we have another wanting to join at watch.ru but he needs the final price list for 50 watches. Does anybody know where it is?
> 
> I'm thinking for this purchase to be successful we're going to have to reach the 50 watches. Regardless of the fantastic discount on 30, they still aren't cheap watches. It's also hard to appreciate the quality of them until you have actually held one.


I don't think there was an 'official' list for 50 watches, I remember only that you'd said the steel meteorite would be 24k for 50 watches (and 28k for 30).


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I don't think there was an 'official' list for 50 watches, I remember only that you'd said the steel meteorite would be 24k for 50 watches (and 28k for 30).


Thanks comrade, I'm in the process of collecting a new price list for 50 watches, on a different email address that is easier to work with.

A lot of the prices have been lost in the watch.ru message center.

Everyone please remain patient while I collect the new *FINAL price list.*


----------



## Zany4

There’s probably just enough to go forward with the purchase at the 30 price. It would be nice to have 50, but I don’t see us getting there unless there’s many more people from watch.ru. I posted to the Luna dude group on Facebook but maybe there’s other Facebook groups to try and get more interest? Do we wait indefinitely for 50 and maybe let the opportunity go by, or set and deadline and move forward at the current prices? Do we need a poll?


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Thanks comrade, I'm in the process of collecting a new price list for 50 watches, on a different email address that is easier to work with.
> 
> A lot of the prices have been lost in the watch.ru message center.
> 
> Everyone please remain patient while I collect the new *FINAL price list.*


waiting patiently . to improve the count may be some one with quick access to link can add me for a 195 Bronze with crown on left. Choice is assuming we will reach total 50 patiently. Not sure if I want plain black, meteorite which is greyish or that bronze damascus which seems to suit bronze best.


----------



## gak

sorry double post. may be my wifi was acting up and I clicked several times.


----------



## taike

gak said:


> waiting patiently . to improve the count may be some one with quick access to link can add me for a 195 Bronze with crown on left. Choice is assuming we will reach total 50 patiently. Not sure if I want plain black, meteorite which is greyish or that bronze damascus which seems to suit bronze best.


I put you down for the plain dial.
You can change to meteorite 195-BR-M-S-L

The "bronze damascus" is mokume in the catalog 195-BR-MO-S-L









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## willjackson

Zany4 said:


> There's probably just enough to go forward with the purchase at the 30 price. It would be nice to have 50, but I don't see us getting there unless there's many more people from watch.ru. I posted to the Luna dude group on Facebook but maybe there's other Facebook groups to try and get more interest? Do we wait indefinitely for 50 and maybe let the opportunity go by, or set and deadline and move forward at the current prices? Do we need a poll?


Our goal is 50. Maybe we should wait? I like deep discosnouts.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> There's probably just enough to go forward with the purchase at the 30 price. It would be nice to have 50, but I don't see us getting there unless there's many more people from watch.ru. I posted to the Luna dude group on Facebook but maybe there's other Facebook groups to try and get more interest? Do we wait indefinitely for 50 and maybe let the opportunity go by, or set and deadline and move forward at the current prices? Do we need a poll?


well, @tokareva said in a post earlier there was no deadline...


----------



## Luis965

The situation now:

39 orders
4 Pobedas
35 counting for the "great" discount - 50 pieces
32 counting for the "intermediate" discount
We need 15 more orders to have full discount.


----------



## mech3133

Luis965 said:


> The situation now:
> 
> 39 orders
> 4 Pobedas
> 35 counting for the "great" discount - 50 pieces
> 32 counting for the "intermediate" discount
> We need 15 more orders to have full discount.


Ok what is the price if 50 pieces are ordered at "great discount" and what is the price if
"intermediate" discount" is applied please?


----------



## taike

mech3133 said:


> Ok what is the price if 50 pieces are ordered at "great discount" and what is the price if
> "intermediate" discount" is applied please?


Intermediate discount prices are in the catalog sheet. Tokareva is working on the prices for 50


----------



## mech3133

taike said:


> Intermediate discount prices are in the catalog sheet. Tokareva is working on the prices for 50


Thankyou I'll check out the sheet. If it is affordable I might be tempted


----------



## taike

mech3133 said:


> Thankyou I'll check out the sheet. If it is affordable I might be tempted


Currently 43% off on the smaller steel case. How's that for tempting?


----------



## kickback72

We already have a discussion with 815 posts here.. We now have 39 persons signed up for this great offer.. are we really waiting for an undefined amount of time to reach 50 persons? I guess collectors of russian watches are used to quite low prices, but how much more are we really saving?? Another 50 dollars?


----------



## gak

taike said:


> I put you down for the plain dial.
> You can change to meteorite 195-BR-M-S-L
> 
> The "bronze damascus" is mokume in the catalog 195-BR-MO-S-L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thanks; looks perfect for now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133

taike said:


> Currently 43% off on the smaller steel case. How's that for tempting?


Very tempting indeed. Can someone link to the actual price please, list I'm a bit old and new to computers but do love Ruskie made things


----------



## willjackson

kickback72 said:


> We already have a discussion with 815 posts here.. We now have 39 persons signed up for this great offer.. are we really waiting for an undefined amount of time to reach 50 persons? I guess collectors of russian watches are used to quite low prices, but how much more are we really saving?? Another 50 dollars?


Good point. Let's close the doors. Time for some ordering.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

mech3133 said:


> Very tempting indeed. Can someone link to the actual price please, list I'm a bit old and new to computers but do love Ruskie made things











Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com





Catalog tab


----------



## taike

kickback72 said:


> We already have a discussion with 815 posts here.. We now have 39 persons signed up for this great offer.. are we really waiting for an undefined amount of time to reach 50 persons? I guess collectors of russian watches are used to quite low prices, but how much more are we really saving?? Another 50 dollars?


8 of the 39 were added in the last two days. People are still actively signing up as of today. Tokareva is working on 50 piece price list. No rush to finalize things while there's still activity.


----------



## willjackson

taike said:


> 8 of the 39 were added in the last two days. People are still actively signing up as of today. Tokareva is working on 50 piece price list. No rush to finalize things while there's still activity.


I didnt realize that. Keep the doors open!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I’d say wait a couple more weeks, but if you want these by the Holidays, not sure we can wait too much longer. That’s why I asked if we need a poll. I don’t know when people want to receive. I’m good waiting a couple weeks, but hopefully not more. As we get towards the holidays people’s finances may change and second guess and drop out. I hope that’s not the case, but watch buyers can be fickle. Me, for this meteorite, I’ll sign a contact for now or 2021!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

This thead and the whole idea has only existed for a month , so I would rather wait to reach the 50 . Maybe some will drop out because of many reasons , not getting the larger discount is a very valid reason. We have had a lot of new people on the list within the last two weeks and I feel it would be madness not to wait. My last shipment from Chistopol took four and a half months so I can see no point in pushing it. If you collect watches from this part of the world you must be accustomed to the long wait by now .


----------



## mythless

Added my name for a bronze. However, did I read it correctly, if we buy a diver we can get a pobeda for 6300 rubles extra?


----------



## tokareva

mythless said:


> Added my name for a bronze. However, did I read it correctly, if we buy a diver we can get a pobeda for 6300 rubles extra?


Yes, you can add a Pobeda for 6300


----------



## nitchai

Count me in for a 195-SSM-M-S-R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Now we're getting somewhere! 
The more that join... the more we will get. We're dependant on each other for the maximum discount. It would be a shame not to continue adding members until we have a very strong 50 watch discount.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Now we're getting somewhere!
> The more that join... the more we will get. We're dependant on each other for the maximum discount. It would be a shame not to continue adding members until we have a very strong 50 watch discount.


Tok, could you ask Vadim for confirmation of the prices, for 30 or 50 pieces, of the watches we already have on our list?

I mean: we know that the basic version will cost 28,000 rubles if we buy 30 pieces and 24,000 rubles if we buy 50 ..... And the 193 model? And the bronze?

I believe having all the Big Discount prices would be a great incentive to get to 70 pieces (or more)

;-)


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Tok, could you ask Vadim for confirmation of the prices, for 30 or 50 pieces, of the watches we already have on our list?
> 
> I mean: we know that the basic version will cost 28,000 rubles if we buy 30 pieces and 24,000 rubles if we buy 50 ..... And the 193 model? And the bronze?
> 
> I believe having all the Big Discount prices would be a great incentive to get to 70 pieces (or more)
> 
> ;-)


I think Tokareva is trying his best with this.


----------



## Kotsov

nitchai said:


> Count me in for a 195-SSM-M-S-R
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


White hands?


----------



## nitchai

Kotsov said:


> White hands?


Yes, white hands, sorry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kickback72

Confuse-a-cat said:


> This thead and the whole idea has only existed for a month , so I would rather wait to reach the 50 . Maybe some will drop out because of many reasons , not getting the larger discount is a very valid reason. We have had a lot of new people on the list within the last two weeks and I feel it would be madness not to wait. My last shipment from Chistopol took four and a half months so I can see no point in pushing it. If you collect watches from this part of the world you must be accustomed to the long wait by now .


i agree that we can wait for some more time to see if we can reach 50- but not like «forever» then people loose interest, and we end in a cyckle were we constantly will need more people to fill the gap. Deliverytime: its all about UPS😉 I got my last delivery from Chistophol in 5 days.. for like 20 dollars more


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> i agree that we can wait for some more time to see if we can reach 50- but not like «forever» then people loose interest, and we end in a cyckle were we constantly will need more people to fill the gap. Deliverytime: its all about UPS😉 I got my last delivery from Chistophol in 5 days.. for like 20 dollars more


for 20 dollars I can get a very nice beat down Vostok 2209 or a beat down Pobeda, wouldn't want to miss that for a faster delivery


----------



## TOLETOS

Si obtiene un buen precio por el bronce, cambiaría a 195 BR-MSL


----------



## kickback72

Ligavesh said:


> for 20 dollars I can get a very nice beat down Vostok 2209 or a beat down Pobeda, wouldn't want to miss that for a faster delivery


by all means.. if you want to save 20 dollars and wait 4 months i respect that.. but its not for me. Different opinions should be ok😊


----------



## Danilao

kickback72 said:


> by all means.. if you want to save 20 dollars and wait 4 months i respect that.. but its not for me. Different opinions should be ok


Yes, different opinions to take into account when organizing a group purchase. 
As you have surely already read in the many past messages, practically all European members are against shipping by express courier.

I have been a collector of Russian watches for quite some time now and waiting (shipments from Russia or the completion of some forum project) does not bother me, on the contrary, it is part of the game.

40 dollars more? I prefer to give them to some vendor than to the postal system :-D


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> by all means.. if you want to save 20 dollars and wait 4 months i respect that.. but its not for me. Different opinions should be ok😊


well I said that half-jokingly of course, I'll think about the shipping, but yeah, as @Danilao said, many members don't want express shipping not only because of the extra shipping costs, but also because it would bring with it additional customs fees that seemingly don't happen with 'normal' shipping...


----------



## Gman_VI

Let's keep this going, it's worth the wait. Here is a pic of my bronze 195 on an aftermarket Nato. Very unique look and well built. I really enjoy wearing it. Looking forward to getting the stainless meteorite version, and at a huge discount!


----------



## Kotsov

nitchai said:


> Yes, white hands, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No sorry necessary. Thanks for jumping aboard. I've put white hands on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Kotsov

Gman_VI said:


> Let's keep this going, it's worth the wait. Here is a pic of my bronze 195 on an aftermarket Nato. Very unique look and well built. I really enjoy wearing it. Looking forward to getting the stainless meteorite version, and at a huge discount!
> View attachment 15459907


Even more impressive than the watch is how you have taken a picture of your left hand from the left with your right hand.

These are truly men's watches.


----------



## taike

What is the difference between red second hand and soviet red?


----------



## Kotsov

taike said:


> What is the difference between red second hand and soviet red?


About $20?


----------



## MakaveliSK

taike said:


> What is the difference between red second hand and soviet red?


What's soviet red?


----------



## taike

That's my question. Two people specified it for the second hand


----------



## Gman_VI

Kotsov said:


> Even more impressive than the watch is how you have taken a picture of your left hand from the left with your right hand.
> 
> These are truly men's watches.


Lol, I am not a magician. It's my wife's work - she took the picture when the sunlight was hitting it just right.


----------



## MakaveliSK

taike said:


> That's my question. Two people specified it for the second hand


Oops. I meant to quote Kotsov. Wonder if it has a design on the end or something. Hmmm.


----------



## Kotsov

It’s just red.

Anything else could be misconstrued as pink


----------



## Kotsov

O


Gman_VI said:


> Lol, I am not a magician. It's my wife's work - she took the picture when the sunlight was hitting it just right.


With a watch like that you probably have many wives.....


----------



## gak

Gman_VI said:


> Let's keep this going, it's worth the wait. Here is a pic of my bronze 195 on an aftermarket Nato. Very unique look and well built. I really enjoy wearing it. Looking forward to getting the stainless meteorite version, and at a huge discount!
> View attachment 15459907


what is your wrist size? can you show from usual angle as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

gak said:


> what is your wrist size? can you show from usual angle as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7 inch. Including a couple more pics...


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I think Tokareva is trying his best with this.


This is a great reason why it makes no sense to rush to complete the order.

Changing the subject: I thank Gman_VI for the photos from which I deduce that the 195 is really small and I confirm that the 193 is the minimum size for an adult


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> This is a great reason why it makes no sense to rush to complete the order.
> 
> Changing the subject: I thank Gman_VI for the photos from which I deduce that the 195 is really small and I confirm that the 193 is the minimum size for an adult


Papa, when I grow up I will wear the 193 just like you


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> Papa, when I grow up I will wear the 193 just like you


This is wonderful, son, I'm proud of you; now we just have to explain to your mom how we ABSOLUTELY need a couple of divers to go to the office and kindergarten.

Perhaps if you promised to wash the dishes every night between now and 2037, the need for water resistance would be justified


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> This is wonderful, son, I'm proud of you; now we just have to explain to your mom how we ABSOLUTELY need a couple of divers to go to the office and kindergarten.
> 
> Perhaps if you promised to wash the dishes every night between now and 2037, the need for water resistance would be justified


I'll wash the dishes if Uncle Tok can get us these watches, but can we eat something else besides lampredotto?


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> I'll wash the dishes if Uncle Tok can get us these watches, but can we eat something else besides lampredotto?


....of course, if Uncle Tok works the miracle, with the money saved we could finally indulge in a bowl of Florentine tripe


----------



## Gman_VI




----------



## Danilao

Gman_VI said:


> Apparently, we are all going to be underwater soon because of global warming, so a couple of divers would handy. See if that works as an excuse


I would like a wife like you. 
That is... without a mustache and other similar attributes but capable of thinking with foresight like you


----------



## Gman_VI

Danilao said:


> I would like a wife like you.
> That is... without a mustache and other similar attributes but capable of thinking with foresight like you


*Great things* may *come to those who wait*&#8230;


----------



## gak

Gman_VI said:


> 7 inch. Including a couple more pics...
> View attachment 15460638
> View attachment 15460639


Thanks. Looks fine on 7inch wrist. Do you know lug to lug size?


----------



## RFollia

Well updated preferences. Timer, Pobeda, one 192 (yes, not to miss opportunity), 1 x meteorite SS but with 2409 (no automatic), and 1 bronze 46 mm and... I'll get killed at home.
But Please please please NO UPS, just plain Russian Pochta, even if shipping is more expensive and I have to pay for 5 separate shipments


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> ....of course, if Uncle Tok works the miracle, with the money saved we could finally indulge in a bowl of Florentine tripe


I lot of tripe around here


----------



## Kotsov

RFollia said:


> Well updated preferences. Timer, Pobeda, one 192 (yes, not to miss opportunity), 1 x meteorite SS but with 2409 (no automatic), and 1 bronze 46 mm and... I'll get killed at home.
> But Please please please NO UPS, just plain Russian Pochta, even if shipping is more expensive and I have to pay for 5 separate shipments


Ditto on the killing and shipping.


----------



## Gman_VI

gak said:


> Thanks. Looks fine on 7inch wrist. Do you know lug to lug size?


I don't have a professional measuring device, so the following is not exact... 195 is about 58mm L2L, and about 57mm case plus crown. The crown is massive.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I lot of tripe around here


Maybe it would be useful for you to order an additional 192 equipped with a strap with containment properties, I recommend a cup C or D.

Can I add it to the list for you?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Maybe it would be useful for you to order an additional 192 equipped with a strap with containment properties, I recommend a cup C or D.
> 
> Can I add it to the list for you?


See.


----------



## willjackson

MakaveliSK said:


> What's soviet red?


Sorry to start a rumor. My pet name for red on russian watches is "soviet red". Red is red.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> Well updated preferences. Timer, Pobeda, one 192 (yes, not to miss opportunity), 1 x meteorite SS but with 2409 (no automatic), and 1 bronze 46 mm and... I'll get killed at home.
> But Please please please NO UPS, just plain Russian Pochta, even if shipping is more expensive and I have to pay for 5 separate shipments


you are ríght! I want the same Kind of shipping! Please no UPS or FEDEX


----------



## Victorv

SKUAS72 said:


> you are ríght! I want the same Kind of shipping! Please no UPS or FEDEX


+1 Russian post


----------



## taike

bump for link to the list









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Danilao

Has anyone, among the French-speaking comrades, spread our admirable initiative on French forums, such as montres-russes.org?


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> Has anyone, among the French-speaking comrades, spread our admirable initiative on French forums, such as montres-russes.org?


Nice idea, we only need a few more comrades to the big discount


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Nice idea, we only need a few more comrades to the big discount


Another week should do it.

Still suprised at the low level of Russian interest filtering through.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Still suprised at the low level of Russian interest filtering through.


Do you mean interest from watch.ru folks?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Do you mean interest from watch.ru folks?


Yes


----------



## Fergfour

Looking in various threads on watch.ru it looks like there are some skeptics of the whole arrangement in general. Others want to know the pricing specifics before they commit.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Looking in various threads on watch.ru it looks like there are some skeptics of the whole arrangement in general. Others want to know the pricing specifics before they commit.


That is true.

But don't you agree the numbers that aren't risk adverse are so low given the size of the site/population and the fact it is a unique Russian watch at an incredible price?


----------



## Fergfour

I agree that the # of distinct member sign-ups in general is low. Looks like about 30 members give or take.
I also agree it's a unique Russian watch and a generous discount.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I agree that the # of distinct member sign-ups in general is low. Looks like about 30 members give or take.
> I also agree it's a unique Russian watch and a generous discount.


Generous discount is a much better way of putting it


----------



## mythless

I am curious, is the main reason for skepticism just on the price? Surely, there is no harm is putting your name down and later on, if one still does not agree on the price they can bow out, and hopefully the overall number is still the bare minimum.


----------



## Fergfour

mythless said:


> I am curious, is the main reason for skepticism just on the price? Surely, there is no harm is putting your name down and later on, if one still does not agree on the price they can bow out, and hopefully the overall number is still the bare minimum.


There was a similar Zlatoust related effort last year on watch.ru. It seems like it didn't go as they liked. Sort of hard to interpret and one can't assume it's the same exact situation this year. I saw Tokareva in the threads he could explain maybe if it's relevant.


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe this Vadim fellow has got a bad rep in Russia that we don't know of... 

kidding, I'm sure he's a swell guy, but yeah it's odd that no one joins in from Russia... I know that the buying power in Russia is not that great, but watch people are crazy people, that surely wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Gman_VI

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe this Vadim fellow has got a bad rep in Russia that we don't know of...
> 
> kidding, I'm sure he's a swell guy, but yeah it's odd that no one joins in from Russia... I know that the buying power in Russia is not that great, but watch people are crazy people, that surely wouldn't be an issue


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, some on the Russian forum think Zlatoust watches are overpriced. Some don't like all of the exotic materials used either. Some complain about comrade Vadim announcing new product developments,and suggest that he is using the forum for advertising.

The Zlatoust factory only makes a small number of watches every year so prices aren't going to be cheap.

Personally I like to see the new products and think they are interesting, regardless if I like them or not. I don't see a problem with him posting them.


----------



## kickback72

So 46 units on the list by now? And we are waiting for 50 for the mysterious additional discount? Or?


----------



## Neros

kickback72 said:


> So 46 units on the list by now? And we are waiting for 50 for the mysterious additional discount? Or?


 we don't have 46 divers... we should either wait for 50 divers or proceed with 30+ divers.


----------



## SKUAS72

The pobedas no count….we have less of 46 divers now…...


----------



## Ligavesh

40 divers if I count right


----------



## Kotsov

Half way there to 50 or all of the way there for 30 allowing for confirmation 


A result so far


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I need to know the price for 192 CHS and Pobeda. I should have been writing this down.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need to know the price for 192 CHS and Pobeda. I should have been writing this down.


I was guessing for the 192, comparing the discounts for the other watches, about 35k - plus/minus (hopefully minus) couple of grand - can't recall someone officially stating the price though. For the Pobeda, I think someone said 6300? I could be wrong on this one.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I was guessing for the for the 192, comparing the discounts for the other watches, about 35k - plus/minus couple of grand - can't recall someone officially stating the price though. For the Pobeda, I think someone said 6300? I coild be wrong on this one.


Yes you're right Pobeda is 6300, I found it after asking. I need to know the accurate price for the 192 however, we have the information because somebody wanted one. I can't find the original list of prices.

From now on I will write the prices down.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> we have the information because somebody wanted one.


@Danilao , wasn't it?


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe this Vadim fellow has got a bad rep in Russia that we don't know of...
> 
> kidding, I'm sure he's a swell guy, but yeah it's odd that no one joins in from Russia... I know that the buying power in Russia is not that great, but watch people are crazy people, that surely wouldn't be an issue


Comrade, I am from Russia. Do you have any mission for me?)


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade, I am from Russia. Do you have any mission for me?)


well, find out why aren't there more Russians signing up for these watches? Russians don't like Zlatoust?


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> well, find out why aren't there more Russians signing up for these watches? Russians don't like Zlatoust?


I am not a person from russian watch forums. I have known about this group from my colleague. It is the only one watch forum I registered in. Actually I think that price is the question. And as I understood now Zlatoust install movement from chistopol. Previously vodolaznye watch had their own movement. Vostok's movement is not the best one) but for me it is good. Because it is made in Russian as and the watch. Watch is fully from one country. Watch is very specific. It is massive. I like massive watches and I needed bronze watch. For the same price I can buy only some microbrand bronze watch from Hong Kong. That is why I am here. Zlatoust is interesting only for real watch lowers in Russia I think. Here are many fakes in sale. You can buy a very nice look vodolaznye watch fake for 15000rub. Many dials available ))).


----------



## Ruslandro

Here are some links for fake vodolaznye avaolilable in Russia )








Часы водолазные модель боевой пловец купить в Москве | Личные вещи | Авито


Часы водолазные модель боевой пловец: объявление о продаже в Москве на Авито. Новые ( не Б/У) современные водолазные часы. Для спец подразделений ВМФ России. Модель - Боевой пловец. Производство Росссия. Корпус сталь( три цвета).диаметр 42мм. . Механика с автоподзаводом. Противоударный баланс...




www.avito.ru












Часы водолазные вмф Разные Новые купить в Москве | Личные вещи | Авито


Часы водолазные вмф Разные Новые: объявление о продаже в Москве на Авито. Продам механические часы Водолаз ВМФ Много разных! Цена на модели в золотом цвете 17000 р за штуку. Цена на модели в металлическом цвете 13000 р за штуку Цена на модели с 24 часовым механизмам 15000р Механизм: 3602 mvt –...




www.avito.ru




Sellers even do not hesitate to show watch passports dated as 1979 in perfect condition )))


----------



## RFollia

Changed preferences for the steel one. Ordered 195 and if possible (only if possible) with manual winding caliber.
By the way, placed links in the french forum "montres-russes.org" to see if we can attend the magic figure of 50.
Best regards


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> @Danilao , wasn't it?


No, no, it's not me; I go for a 193. 
I don't have to water my dog (because I don't have one) and I don't need a goldfish bowl (because I like sushi). 
Otherwise I would have glady taken, at least, a couple of 192s



RFollia said:


> By the way, placed links in the french forum "montres-russes.org" to see if we can attend the magic figure of 50.
> Best regards


Well done!
We eagerly await the arrival, en masse, of French cousins and comrades


----------



## paperinick

We have the price for 30 pieces and for 50 I hope we will be able to reach 50 pieces but if we stop at 40 I think we should be offered a new one


----------



## [email protected]

I'm definitely thinking about it, but I still want to see what the actual discount would be for 50 pieces.

Also, stupid question, but when most normal watches have the crown on the right, why are most people choosing the crown on the left? Is there something I don't understand (maybe due to the watch's size)?


----------



## Ruslandro

[email protected] said:


> Also, stupid question, but when most normal watches have the crown on the right, why are most people choosing the crown on the left? Is there something I don't understand (maybe due to the watch's size)?


Imagine that you have the right crown watch on your left hand and you are bending your hand in the watch direction. Such big crown definitely will press your hand. Left crown more or less good in this case I think


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> I'm definitely thinking about it, but I still want to see what the actual discount would be for 50 pieces.
> 
> Also, stupid question, but when most normal watches have the crown on the right, why are most people choosing the crown on the left? Is there something I don't understand (maybe due to the watch's size)?


More due to the size of the crown - or better said, the size of the crown cover that would press into the back of your hand... But it's a preference, if you wear the watch a bit further up from the wrist (like the military divers do in those old photos @tokareva posted with their 191s, than you'd want it maybe on the left, or if you wear it on your right hand....

Oh, and the discount for 50 you can see in the first post of this topic (24k for steel meteorite), additional discount for _bronze _when 50 are reached wasn't yet mentioned but I think someone had said (@tokareva ?) it's been talked about.


----------



## [email protected]

Ruslandro said:


> Imagine that you have the right crown watch on your left hand and you are bending your hand in the watch direction. Such big crown definitely will press your hand. Left crown more or less good in this case I think


Would it help, maybe, having a NATO strap that lifts the watch off the wrist just a bit? It just seems awkward, for other reasons, to have the crown on the left.


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> More due to the size of the crown - or better said, the size of the crown cover that would press into the back of your hand... But it's a preference, if you wear the watch a bit further up from the wrist (like the military divers do in those old photos @tokareva posted with their 191s, than you'd want it maybe on the left, or if you wear it on your right hand....


Heh, if I were actually diving with it, I would go with the 60 mm with a massive strap that I would wear over a wetsuit, in which case I would not feel the crown through the neoprene and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> Heh, if I were actually diving with it, I would go with the 60 mm with a massive strap that I would wear over a wetsuit, in which case I would not feel the crown through the neoprene and I wouldn't care.


Most people that go diving would want a watch with a timing bezel and minute markers I'd think so not sure these would be the go to choice. 
Of course with dive computers these days the dive watch is more of a romantic nod to the past or a last resort.


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Heh, if I were actually diving with it, I would go with the 60 mm with a massive strap that I would wear over a wetsuit, in which case I would not feel the crown through the neoprene and I wouldn't care.


Yeah, as @Fergfour said, I don't think anyone would dive with this one, it's really more of a show piece... For recreational diving or swimming you have the inexpensive but perfectly fine Vostok Amphibias - if it's gotta be a Russian watch...

Btw, about the discounts, see the edit in my previous reply.


----------



## [email protected]

Fergfour said:


> Most people that go diving would want a watch with a timing bezel and minute markers I'd think so not sure these would be the go to choice.
> Of course with dive computers these days the dive watch is more of a romantic nod to the past or a last resort.


It would indeed be redundant with my air-integrated dive computer. I use a dive computer attached to the hose, so I still have real estate on my wrist should I choose to accessorize. It would indeed be a romantic nod and a fashion statement. But if I were to do that, I would probably go with a vintage, Soviet one.

But I do love the look of these "smaller" versions with the exotic dials and bronze cases for daily wear. I'm still trying to decide between the 46mm and 53mm; I'll need to see the actual discount at 50 pieces to decide.


----------



## Ligavesh

Could someone post the lug-to-lug for the 195 and the 193? I'm trying to imagine how both would look on my wrist.

edit: found 68mm for the 195, but still haven't found for the 193 (it will probably be too much though)

edit2: wait, 68mm is for the 193, not the 195


----------



## tokareva

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade, I am from Russia. Do you have any mission for me?)


Comrade, Please contact comrade Vadim here, [email protected]
He is expecting a message from you.
I can't seem to get the price list.

He keeps requesting our final list and I keep telling him we need the list of prices for 50 divers before we can submit our list.

He wants me to download Outlook for Android but I can't.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Could someone post the lug-to-lug for the 195 and the 193? I'm trying to imagine how both would look on my wrist.
> 
> edit: found 68mm for the 195, but still haven't found for the 193 (it will probably be too much though)
> 
> edit2: wait, 68mm is for the 193, not the 195


I asked Gman_VI who shared 195 and he said it was 58mm approx L2L. Post #864


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> bump for link to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


bump for the link. I've put myself for a SS meteorite - the things I do for you guys...


----------



## Ligavesh

I put myself for a meteorite 195 but that might change to a regular stainless steel 195, I haven't decided yet. Anyway, another diver, 9 to go.

edit: however! this buy stays only if we get the 50 discount, otherwise, just the first 2 orders for me.


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> Comrade, Please contact comrade Vadim here, [email protected]
> He is expecting a message from you.
> I can't seem to get the price list.
> 
> He keeps requesting our final list and I keep telling him we need the list of prices for 50 divers before we can submit our list.
> 
> He wants me to download Outlook for Android but I can't.


Comrade,
Sorry, I have read your message just. I will write him. May be even organize a call. As I understood I have to ask him for new prices considering quantity 50 pieces? Am I right? If there are other questions? Let make list of questions and ask him at once.
And why he needs outlook on your phone)))?


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade,
> Sorry, I have read your message just. I will write him. May be even organize a call. As I understood I have to ask him for new prices considering quantity 50 pieces? Am I right? If there are other questions? Let make list of questions and ask him at once.
> And why he need outlook on your phone)))?


Yes prices for each model (195, 193, 192, bronze, steel, meteorite plain...) - everything they're giving discount on with regards to 50 orders and with 30 orders, so that we finally know how much will we pay, that is, how much will we save


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> how much will we save


considering how Russian ruble is falling down your potential discounts grows every day


----------



## tokareva

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade,
> Sorry, I have read your message just. I will write him. May be even organize a call. As I understood I have to ask him for new prices considering quantity 50 pieces? Am I right? If there are other questions? Let make list of questions and ask him at once.
> And why he need outlook on your phone)))?


Thank you comrade, yes just ask the prices for the watches with 50 divers ordered and also with only 30 in case we don't have 50.

Regarding outlook I can only assume that it's easier to send certain things, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Ligavesh

A question: 194 is manual wind only, right? Do you unscrew the crown (I don't mean the protective cap) to wind it up like an amphibia or just straight wind it up without unscrewing like a normal hand-wind watch? Same goes for the Pobeda.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> A question: 194 is manual wind only, right? Do you unscrew the crown (I don't mean the protective cap) to wind it up like an amphibia or just straight wind it up without unscrewing like a normal hand-wind watch? Same goes for the Pobeda.


After you have opened the cap, you simply wind the watch, it doesn't screw down or anything.

I don't have a Pobeda, but I'm sure it has a screw down crown.


----------



## Danilao

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade,
> Sorry, I have read your message just. I will write him. May be even organize a call. As I understood I have to ask him for new prices considering quantity 50 pieces? Am I right? If there are other questions? Let make list of questions and ask him at once.
> And why he needs outlook on your phone)))?


You could translate our "catalog" for him, ask him to confirm the prices for 30 pieces and ask to fill in the mentioned catalog with prices for 50 pieces.

This could be a great incentive for future memberships to our group (and it would also be reassuring for us)


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades,
I wrote to Vadim.
I gave him a few general questions:
If we can receive additional discount if reach 50 pcs order
If yes how is it better to organize our cooperation for new prices receiving
If it is possible to install red second hand
What type of lume they use. Waiting for reply )


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks *Ruslandro!*


----------



## Kotsov

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades,
> I wrote to Vadim.
> I gave him a few general questions:
> If we can receive additional discount if reach 50 pcs order
> If yes how is it better to organize our cooperation for new prices receiving
> If it is possible to install red second hand
> What type of lume they use. Waiting for reply )


You the man!


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades,
Vadim is asking, how did I know about this group purchase? Is here any secret? Do we hide that we are organizing here?
As I understood discount for 50 pcs is possible.


----------



## gak

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades,
> Vadim is asking, how did I know about this group purchase? Is here any secret? Do we hide that we are organizing here?
> As I understood discount for 50 pcs is possible.


I think there is no secret for sure. He is probably trying to confirm where you heard about this and what is the intention of your contact. May be a better idea to have a quick meeting including one of the initial organizers here. @tokareva


----------



## RFollia

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades,
> Vadim is asking, how did I know about this group purchase? Is here any secret? Do we hide that we are organizing here?
> As I understood discount for 50 pcs is possible.


Огромное спасибо!
Hi, you should tell him you are a member of WUS and in the forum this group buy was being discussed.
I apologize for the question, your nickname has something to do with Rus(sia) landro(ver)?
Best regards.


----------



## Ruslandro

RFollia said:


> Огромное спасибо!
> Hi, you should tell him you are a member of WUS and in the forum this group buy was being discussed.
> I apologize for the question, your nickname has something to do with Rus(sia) landro(ver)?
> Best regards.


My nickname is associated with my name. My name is Ruslan. -dro is the end like in the name Alehandro. Like Ruslan from Mexico )))))).
And what mean your version (Rus(sia) landro(ver)). I could not understand using translator? Can be Ruslandro considered as something bad?))


----------



## Okapi001

Nothing bad, don't worry;-) It's either a group of Land Rover (car) fans/owners from Russia, or a Russian "Land Rover", which would be the famous Lada Niva.


----------



## RFollia

Ruslandro said:


> My nickname is associated with my name. My name is Ruslan. -dro is the end like in the name Alehandro. Like Ruslan from Mexico )))))).
> And what mean your version (Rus(sia) landro(ver)). I could not understand using translator? Can be Ruslandro considered as something bad?))


Привет Руслан!
No, no, it's not bad, it's only if you had a Land Rover (car) только если у вас есть машина "лэнд ровер"
Best regards


----------



## Ruslandro

Okapi001 said:


> Nothing bad, don't worry;-) It's either a group of Land Rover (car) fans/owners from Russia, or a Russian "Land Rover", which would be the famous Lada Niva.



It is very funny! I don't think Russians consider my nick as this.


----------



## Ligavesh

was looking for the link so that you won't have to - bump



taike said:


> bump for link to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, comrade Vadim wanted to know what form of payment we need to use. I told him probably most will probably prefer PayPal. He said...

"Yes, PayPal is the best way. If you need other payment methods, please let us know."

That's my big update for the day 😂


----------



## Zany4

Regarding PayPal, there are limits on money transfers that have negatively affected other “projects” in the past and require the use of western union. There are limits PayPal allows even when using friends and family transfer. This is a BIG order. Are we paying Vadim directly or a Zlatoust factory account? We just want to make sure the transaction goes smoothly. I think someone has met and vouched for Vadim so sending to him should not be a problem although there is no protection for a purchased item from PayPal since it is not considered a commercial transaction.


----------



## tokareva

I'm certain we will be paying the Zlatoust factory, please notice that he says "we" which also seems to indicate the factory. We're going to make sure this is a no risk opportunity. By "We're" I mean us here.😂

Edit: *Wrong again... more on this subject later.*


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have a message from the General Director of the Zlatoust factory.









It says they will give us the prices no later than October 10. I somehow missed the date when I received the translation (thank you comrade Odessa) so I probably had comrade Ruslan contact comrade Vadim for nothing, my apologies to comrade Ruslan.

However, I am still somewhat concerned that what we will receive is only the prices for what we have already requested, instead of the prices for 30 divers and 50 divers. We will see.


----------



## Kotsov

I’d frame the letter


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'd frame the letter


I would if it was a letter, it's an email...I guess I could print it out?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Regarding PayPal, there are limits on money transfers that have negatively affected other "projects" in the past and require the use of western union. There are limits PayPal allows even when using friends and family transfer. This is a BIG order. Are we paying Vadim directly or a Zlatoust factory account? We just want to make sure the transaction goes smoothly. I think someone has met and vouched for Vadim so sending to him should not be a problem although there is no protection for a purchased item from PayPal since it is not considered a commercial transaction.


Well it turns out that I was completely wrong about paying the factory. ?

Comrade Vadim explained it to me this way, and I still don't know what he's talking about. See below...

"Well, the factory will send the watch to a specific person and upon receipt it will be necessary to pay customs duty. If I get paid, then there will be no customs duties upon receipt.

I am waiting for your thoughts."

*Edit:* Comrade Vadim informed me that *Delivery will be guaranteed*


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> However, I am still somewhat concerned that what we will receive is only the prices for what we have already requested


Comrade,
I think you are right. It is answer for exact request.


----------



## tokareva

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade,
> I think you are right. It is answer for exact request.


I'm beginning to think that you're right about the factory not wanting to give the price of potential numbers of watches, but on the other hand, they already gave us the prices for 30. So why should the prices for 50 be so much harder to get? 🤔


----------



## tokareva

tokareva said:


> And it turns out that I was completely wrong about paying the factory. 🙄
> 
> Comrade Vadim explained it to me this way, and I still don't know what he's talking about. See below...
> 
> "Well, the factory will send the watch to a specific person and upon receipt it will be necessary to pay customs duty. If I get paid, then there will be no customs duties upon receipt.
> 
> I am waiting for your thoughts."


Edit: Comrade Vadim informed me that* Delivery will be guaranteed*


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I would if it was a letter, it's an email...I guess I could print it out?


The handwritten email is beautiful, even if it says nothing it is still a step forward. 
When we finally get the price for 50 pieces, we will be 70, and so on until the next Siberian winter.

But none of this will take away from you the satisfaction of having a new pen pal in Russia


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm beginning to think that you're right about the factory not wanting to give the price of potential numbers of watches, but on the other hand, they already gave us the prices for 30. So why should the prices for 50 be so much harder to get? 🤔


I assume because we don't have them, and because they want to move on with the project.

So if I'm reading right, we can get only two bronze 195s with meteorite dial, the other 30 are steel. We can also get one 192 (yay that's for me). Other bronze watches are not included in the deal? Also, I count at least 11 bronze 195s meteorite on the wishlist, but only two available - who gets them then?

edit: also 4 Damascus wishes but only three available...


----------



## Okapi001

Perhaps they will be able to produce some more?


----------



## Ligavesh

I guess it would be fair whoever asked first for bronze to get the bronze watches, I'm the second on the spreadsheet, but I wasn't second initially so I guess someone else should get it, whoever was first and second with their wishes... Either that or we draw straws, I dunno...


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> Perhaps they will be able to produce some more?


Hopefully....


----------



## Ligavesh

Well what do you know, I'm the second with the bronze on the initial list as well, Kotsov is first:










But if you guys have other suggestions how to settle this, please come forward.

edit: although wait- I first wanted a steel one and then I edited it to bronze, so it could be that someone else asked for bronze before me... ah, I give up, if someone wants to go dig up all the old posts you're welcome, I had the night shift and I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Edit: Comrade Vadim informed me that* Delivery will be guaranteed*


Anybody ever so slightly frightened by that?


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Anybody ever so slightly frightened by that?


I assume this just means there will be shipment tracking/delivery confirmation?


----------



## BizzyC

I’m interested, but very confused. I’d like a 195 bronze with meteorite, but it sounds like there’s only two available? If not, should I put myself down for the 195 in SS with meteorite or those also now no longer available? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

Hi

I undertand that there are no problems with steel or bronze with back dial.....How many units are avaliable of this models (crown left or wright)? Are they be able to sell more of 30 units?


----------



## Ligavesh

BizzyC said:


> I'm interested, but very confused. I'd like a 195 bronze with meteorite, but it sounds like there's only two available? If not, should I put myself down for the 195 in SS with meteorite or those also now no longer available? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An interesting question! On account of what the general manager wrote, they're not available. But who knows, put yourself on the list and we'll see. I counted 18 wishes for a steel meteorite, 30 are supposedly available - so tje other 12 should go to the people who asked for other watches but would 'settle' for a steel meteorite? We have to work that somehow out. MAIN THING I GET MY 192! Also the Pobedas are there, the one 194 for the guy who wanted it and the timer are there too, so that's good.


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Hi
> 
> I undertand that there are no problems with steel or bronze with back dial.....How many units are avaliable of this models (crown left or wright)? Are they be able to sell more of 30 units?


No, you should refresh your Russian comrade! There are 30 pieces of steel 195 with meteorite dial, one piece of steel 194 with meteorite dial, 2 bronze pieces of 195 with meteorite dial, 2 pieces of steel 193 with meteorite dial, three pieces of steel 195 with damascus dial, one piece of 192, five pieces of Pobeda and one timer. That is what's on offer, according to the general manager.


----------



## BizzyC

Good idea...I updated the spreadsheet. We'll see what happens. Thanks.



Ligavesh said:


> An interesting question! On account of what the general manager wrote, they're not available. But who knows, put yourself on the list and we'll see. I counted 18 wishes for a steel meteorite, 30 are supposedly available - so tje other 12 should go to the people who asked for other watches but would 'settle' for a steel meteorite? We have to work that somehow out. MAIN THING I GET MY 192! Also the Pobedas are there, the one 194 for the guy who wanted it and the timer are there too, so that's good.


----------



## Ligavesh

JUST IMAGINE YOU'RE JUDE LAW IN ENEMY AT THE GATES GOING TO GET YOUR RIFLE AND BULLETS, BUT THERE ARE ENOUGH BULLETS ONLY FOR EVERY SECOND SOLDIER!


----------



## [email protected]

So does this mean there are no bronze 193? Zero?

If I were to go on the spreadsheet, I think it would have to be for 193-BR-M-S-L. But it doesn't seem that any bronze 193 are available.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Anybody ever so slightly frightened by that?


Let me explain, It was suggested that there could be some concerns about shipping safety with no PayPal insurance because of paying Vadim personally, so I mentioned it to him and told him that he needed to guarantee delivery in order to eliminate any concerns we may have.

Why is it frightening?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Let me explain, It was suggested that there could be some concerns about shipping safety with no PayPal insurance because of paying Vadim personally, so I mentioned it to him and told him that he needed to guarantee delivery in order to eliminate any concerns we may have.
> 
> Why is it frightening?


It was a joke poorly done as it obviously missed the point


----------



## kickback72

This is the most weird process i have ever experienced.. If i understand this right, there will be no «special price» for 50 pieces- because they dont have that many..?? (But then again- I never wanted the wait anyway...) I just hope i end up being able to buy a steel/metorite 195 when the dust settles...in a safe way..🤔🙈


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> No, you should refresh your Russian comrade! There are 30 pieces of steel 195 with meteorite dial, one piece of steel 194 with meteorite dial, 2 bronze pieces of 195 with meteorite dial, 2 pieces of steel 193 with meteorite dial, three pieces of steel 195 with damascus dial, one piece of 192, five pieces of Pobeda and one timer. That is what's on offer, according to the general manager.
> [/QUOOk.
> Could I get my 195 with black dial, nine crowqn? There are bronce 195 with black dials avaliable?


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> So does this mean there are no bronze 193? Zero?
> 
> If I were to go on the spreadsheet, I think it would have to be for 193-BR-M-S-L. But it doesn't seem that any bronze 193 are available.


that's how I'm reading that general manager's letter


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, you can have all the bronze watches you want, more bronze is better.

I had to submit a list.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, you can have all the bronze watches you want, more bronze is better.
> 
> I had to submit a list.


you mean that general director's letter is not a final decision, but rather based on an old list, and we could get more if we send our current list?


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, you can have all the bronze watches you want, more bronze is better.
> 
> I had to submit a list.


Oh ok, so no limits ... that sounds better


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> you mean that general director's letter is not a final decision, but rather based on an old list, and we could get more if we send our current list?


Yes, that is exactly correct. I have already submitted the most updated list yesterday.


----------



## tokareva

BizzyC said:


> I'm interested, but very confused. I'd like a 195 bronze with meteorite, but it sounds like there's only two available? If not, should I put myself down for the 195 in SS with meteorite or those also now no longer available? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have as many bronze watches as you want. There are no limits, I had to submit a list to get a confirmed price etc. It can and is being updated.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I understand how confusing and frustrating this group purchase is. Please keep in mind that the factory is actually giving us the opportunity to substitute other models instead of having all 195 steel meteorite dial watches.

We have a really fantastic opportunity for a great discount if we remain patient.

In a worst case scenario we will still be able to buy the watches for less than the price of a used one.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I understand how confusing and frustrating this group purchase is. Please keep in mind that the factory is actually giving us the opportunity to substitute other models instead of having all 195 steel meteorite dial watches.
> 
> We have a really fantastic opportunity for a great discount if we remain patient.
> 
> In a worst case scenario we will still be able to buy the watches for less than the price of a used one.


Meh, it's no problem, I can wait cause it is a great opportunity - what worries me is the longer we wait, the more watches I want to buy - I'm at one bronze and one steel meteorite 195 and a 192 now; I'm worried that by the end of it I will have ordered the entire catalogue... Anyway, next time please don't post a letter like that without an explanation (that it's not final, just temporary), there are people here who do understand a bit of Russian (and with google translate a lot of Russian), which can lead to false conclusions


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, it's no problem, I can wait cause it is a great opportunity - what worries me is the longer we wait, the more watches I want to buy - I'm at one bronze and one steel meteorite 195 and a 192 now; I'm worried that by the end of it I will have ordered the entire catalogue... Anyway, next time please don't post a letter like that without an explanation (that it's not final, just temporary), there are people here who do understand a bit of Russian (and with google translate a lot of Russian), which can lead to false conclusions


Ok, I will try to be more careful explaining things, but it's a rather complex tedious operation. The reason I posted the letter was to let everyone know this is a legitimate factory coordinated purchase. I can definitely understand how confusing it might be for those who don't have all the information. My apologies for causing alarm.


----------



## SKUAS72

ok .... i want my watches and two vodka shoots too...


----------



## Okapi001

SKUAS72 said:


> ok .... i want my watches and two vodka shoots too...


May I suggest the best budget brand of vod
ka - Zelyonaya Marka. 
*And, as they say, пиво без водки - деньги на ветер.* ;-)


----------



## SKUAS72

*Thanks I drink Stolichnaya but I have to taste this one ,is it more expensive?*


----------



## Okapi001

It should be about the same.


----------



## [email protected]

Since they won't tell us the discount for 50 until we reach 50, I went ahead and put myself down for a bronze 193. Depending on the final price, I could change this to 195, but let's see what they say.


----------



## Danilao

October 10 is approaching, do we want him to find us asleep?


----------



## vesire

I have order one already
In bronze case









Regards
George


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> You can have as many bronze watches as you want. There are no limits, I had to submit a list to get a confirmed price etc. It can and is being updated.


Roll up roll up. Fill your bronze boots.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.


----------



## SKUAS72

Please guys translate it!


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.
> 
> View attachment 15479939


First column is price when 20 sold, 2nd when 30 and 3rd when 50 pieces (I suppose divers alltogether?) sold.
first three rows meteorite dial, 4-6th row standard dial, 7-8th row damascus, 9-10th mocume (or whatever it's called), last row is bronze 193 meteorite.

edit: I don't see a 195 bronze with meteorite?!


----------



## Ligavesh

What's the difference between 295 and 195?


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.
> 
> View attachment 15479939


Comrade,
I am working now. I need my laptop to translate. I will be doing it. And I did not understand if only mentioned varieties are available)


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> What's the difference between 295 and 195?


You can read here about 195 and 295.





Часы мужские наручные - купить в интернет-магазине Златоустовского часового завода


Интернет-магазин мужских наручных часов Российского производства. Брутальные часы для сильных мужчин.




ru.zlatoustwatch.com


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> What's the difference between 295 and 195?


295 zirconium


----------



## Ruslandro

Vadim wrote me.
They need lust with such names of watches as:
195ЧС нержавеющая сталь

I think I have to add column in our table and convert all articles to russian ) please check your watches before )


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> 295 zirconium


that's too cheap for zirconium... maybe they mark the 195 bronze as 295 bronze

edit: 295 bronze is probably with mokume dial, I think there's a mistake in the list, the second row should be 195ChSB (with lower prices - see last row 193ChSB)


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks Ruslandro!
Can you tell me is avaliable the 195 Steel (Normal dial, black) with The crown in the left(mine) And the same in bronce?
regars


----------



## Ligavesh

I think they made a mistake, they wrote 295ChSB twice with the same price, the second row should be 195ChSB with the prices slightly lower than the 193ChSB in the last row. 295ChSB is with the mokume dial.

edit: another mistake - in the last row, 193ChSB is cheaper when 20 sold (51100) than when 30 are sold (52000). I think they need to correct the mistakes in the list, but I presume a bronze 195 with meteorite dial is about 49-50k when 30 are sold and about 36-37k when 50 are sold.


----------



## RFollia

Ruslandro, I wil translate mine into Russian, don't worry about me
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> Vadim wrote me.
> They need lust with such names of watches as:
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь
> 
> I think I have to add column in our table and convert all articles to russian ) please check your watches before )


Ask him why there's two times 295ChSB and whether they made the mistakes I mentioned in my reply.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.
> 
> View attachment 15479939


My very quick understanding is that all 195s are quite reasonably priced. Now just hoping that valid translation confirms that bronze 195 is included


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.
> 
> View attachment 15479939


If I can be of help
1st column: watch reference (чс=CHS)
2nd column: Dial
из метеорита.... from meteorit Muonionalusta
стандартный (Standard, that means normal dial)
Мокумэ Mokume (whatever it may mean)

3rd colum_ Price from 1 to 20 with order payment UP TO 20th oct
4th column: PRice to 30 units with order and payment UP TO 20th oct
5th column: Price to 50 units with order and payment UP TO 10th oct!!!! So better hurry up. Давай, Давай!!!! (let's go, let's go!!!)
Good evening to everyone


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> First column is price when 20 sold, 2nd when 30 and 3rd when 50 pieces (I suppose divers alltogether?) sold.
> first three rows meteorite dial, 4-6th row standard dial, 7-8th row damascus, 9-10th mocume (or whatever it's called), last row is bronze 193 meteorite.
> 
> edit: I don't see a 195 bronze with meteorite?!


Oh ok that is why. My precious is not included


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> If I can be of help
> 1st column: watch reference (чс=CHS)
> 2nd column: Dial
> из метеорита.... from meteorit Muonionalusta
> стандартный (Standard, that means normal dial)
> Мокумэ Mokume (whatever it may mean)
> 
> 3rd colum_ Price from 1 to 20 with order payment UP TO 20th oct
> 4th column: PRice to 30 units with order and payment UP TO 20th oct
> 5th column: Price to 50 units with order and payment UP TO 10th oct!!!! So better hurry up. Давай, Давай!!!! (let's go, let's go!!!)
> Good evening to everyone


We need what- about 10 people (to order divers) to reach 50? Don't see it, I'll probably end up with the 195 bronze meteorite and the 192 at about 900 euros for both?....I'm thinking about changing that 192 to 195 steel meteorite, or maybe even just sticking with the one 195 bronze, the savings at 30 (what we have) are not that big...


----------



## Ligavesh

We should get an in-between discount for 40, to cover the shipping costs


----------



## tokareva

Thanks for the translations but it will be great if someone can make a price list. For example

195 CHS meteorite - 24000


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Thanks for the translations but it will be great if someone can make a price list. For example
> 
> 195 CHS meteorite - 24000


They should first correct the mistake(s) in the table I was talking about.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Thanks for the translations but it will be great if someone can make a price list. For example
> 
> 195 CHS meteorite - 24000


195 CHS Meteorite : 33600(20) - 28000(30) - 24000(50)
295 CHSB Meteorite : 56000(20) - 50400(30) - 43200(50)
193 CHS Meteorite : 36400(20) - 30800(30) - 26400(50)
192 CHS Plain : 41930(20) - 36330(30) - 31140(50)
195 CHS Plain : 33600(20) - 28000(30) - 24000(50)
193 CHS Plain : 36400(20) - 30800(30) - 26400(50)
195 CHS Damascus : 33600(20) - 28000(30) - 24000(50)
193 CHS Damascus : 36400(20) - 30800(30) - 26400(50)
295 CHSB Mokume : 56000(20) - 50400(30) - 43200(50)
293 CHSB Mokume : 56700(20) - 54600(30) - 46800(50)
193 CHSB Meteorite : 51100(20) - 52000(30) - 39000(50)

with what I presume are mistakes not corrected


----------



## Ligavesh

What do you guys think is more valuable - Mokume or Meteorite?


----------



## Kotsov

Tower of Babel springs to mind.


----------



## Zany4

Still no 195 bronze meteorite pricing? Or was it confirmed there are only a limited number bronze available and steel is the only option for 195 meteorite?


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Still no 195 bronze meteorite pricing? Or was it confirmed there are only a limited number bronze available and steel is the only option for 195 meteorite?


There you go.

Read previous posts and give Tokareva a break.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> What do you guys think is more valuable - Mokume or Meteorite?


Mokume is definitely going to be more expensive.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Still no 195 bronze meteorite pricing? Or was it confirmed there are only a limited number bronze available and steel is the only option for 195 meteorite?


I'm sure we already have the price somewhere or otherwise I wouldn't have ordered it. There are no limits on bronze watches, buy a spare one to keep NOS. 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Mokume is definitely going to be more expensive.


To be honest, I've been looking at pictures of Zlatoust with Mokume (slow night in the night shift), and the type that they use doesn't look so good to me - it comees off as some camo-paint. So I know it's more expensive, but I don't like the type they use.


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> There you go.
> 
> Read previous posts and give Tokareva a break.


That's what I thought, but then the translated price list confused me. I'm still in for the 195 bronze meteorite when the pricing is confirmed no matter if we get to 50 or not...


----------



## Kotsov

Let’s hold our nerve and see if we can get to critical mass (50) 

It’s an adventure you’d like to be part of rather than observing?


----------



## Okapi001

Spread the word, comrades! I would really like to get my bronze meteorite vodolaznye as soon as possible. ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

What's so special about October 10th? Why can't the deadline be extended? (I'm sure this is answered somewhere in this thread, but I would appreciate if somebody would save me the trouble of going through 50 pages to find the answer.)

We're so close to 50, and if that price of 39,000 Rubles is accurate for the bronze 193 meteorite, that's a steal and I'm definitely in at that price. But we need to get to 50.


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> What's so special about October 10th? Why can't the deadline be extended? (I'm sure this is answered somewhere in this thread, but I would appreciate if somebody would save me the trouble of going through 50 pages to find the answer.)
> 
> We're so close to 50, and if that price of 39,000 Rubles is accurate for the bronze 193 meteorite, that's a steal and I'm definitely in at that price. But we need to get to 50.


What's so special?.... why that's my birthday, that's why! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Posting my Mokume Gane to hopefully push some people over the edge to get one so we can get 50!!!


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> What's so special about October 10th? Why can't the deadline be extended? (I'm sure this is answered somewhere in this thread, but I would appreciate if somebody would save me the trouble of going through 50 pages to find the answer.)
> 
> We're so close to 50, and if that price of 39,000 Rubles is accurate for the bronze 193 meteorite, that's a steal and I'm definitely in at that price. But we need to get to 50.


It's not up to us, the factory administration wants to get this thing completed. The purchase reservations can't continue indefinitely.

Maybe a deadline might persuade those who are still on the fence about it to jump in before it's too late.🤔


----------



## vesire

Exampleof 295 - bronze, mokume gane dark, 46 mm


----------



## BizzyC

Based on the above pic the 295 CHSB is the 46mm bronze, so maybe that is correct on the list (row 2). 

Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

I had steel 295 aswell with different bezel profile and damasc dial


----------



## gak

BizzyC said:


> Based on the above pic the 295 CHSB is the 46mm bronze, so maybe that is correct on the list (row 2).
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still may be because website do not list 295 under 46mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

BizzyC said:


> Based on the above pic the 295 CHSB is the 46mm bronze, so maybe that is correct on the list (row 2).
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then meteorite and mokume would somehow cost the same for 195 (295) but not for 193 (293)

then the smaller 195 (or 295) bronze meteorite would be more expensive than the bigger 193 bronze meteorite (see last row)

both things don't make sense


----------



## Ligavesh

vesire said:


> Exampleof 295 - bronze, mokume gane dark, 46 mm


Is that the actual mokume gane they're now using? cause it looks much better than those older ones


----------



## vesire

Its different yes and has like a paint on top, like a varnish

2 year old









New ones


















I even had with mokume crown


















And new ones titanium damasc heated blue


































And zirconium










Regards
George


----------



## Ligavesh

vesire said:


> Its different yes and has like a paint on top, like a varnish
> 
> 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had with mokume crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And new ones titanium damasc heated blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And zirconium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> George


very nice, but it seems with mokume you don't know what you're getting till you open the box (or you see a picture of the watch before you buy) - some patterns I like, some not so much


----------



## vesire

Thats right, blind buy on all with patterns


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> very nice, but it seems with mokume you don't know what you're getting till you open the box (or you see a picture of the watch before you buy) - some patterns I like, some not so much


Same is true of meteorite. Materials are irregular and appearance varies with angle of cut and etching.


----------



## mythless

I like all three dials. However, to get a "space" dial has a slight edge over our "man-made" ones. Either way, all three are great choices! If the factory could heat treat/colour the titanium case, I think that would be spectacular (at least in theory).


----------



## Zany4

So to clear things up?

195 and 295 are both 46mm...

therefore if you want a 46mm bronze meteorite, you would want 295-BR-M-S-L (sapphire and left crown).

I think our google doc list needs many corrections... 😞 🧐


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> So to clear things up?
> 
> 195 and 295 are both 46mm...
> 
> therefore if you want a 46mm bronze meteorite, you would want 295-BR-M-S-L (sapphire and left crown).
> 
> I think our google doc list needs many corrections... 😞 🧐


It's not our list that needs corrections, it's their list. 295 ChSB is a bronze with mokume dial. There is a 195 ChSB (with meteorite dial), just like there is 193 ChSB (last row), they just mistakenly put 295ChSB twice.


----------



## Ligavesh

mythless said:


> I like all three dials. However, to get a "space" dial has a slight edge over our "man-made" ones. Either way, all three are great choices! If the factory could heat treat/colour the titanium case, I think that would be spectacular (at least in theory).


If I knew for sure I was getting this dial:









that @vesire posted, I would order it. But otherwise, I'll stick to meteorite, the variations are less dramatic and - for me at least - there's no "bad" meteorite variation.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, someone please add our new comrade from watch.ru to the list, thank you.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, someone please add our new comrade from watch.ru to the list, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 15481929


I'll do it


----------



## mightymiloquinn

Ligavesh said:


> It's not our list that needs corrections, it's their list. 295 ChSB is a bronze with mokume dial. There is a 195 ChSB (with meteorite dial), just like there is 193 ChSB (last row), they just mistakenly put 295ChSB twice.


Seems like the numbers in the first column only refer to the case style, nothing else. So there is a 295ЧСБ (295 Bronze) with a mokume dial and another with a meteorite dial. Just as there are 3 different watches with 195ЧС, one meteorite, one standard, and one damascus.


----------



## Ligavesh

mightymiloquinn said:


> Seems like the numbers in the first column only refer to the case style, nothing else. So there is a 295ЧСБ (295 Bronze) with a mokume dial and another with a meteorite dial. Just as there are 3 different watches with 195ЧС, one meteorite, one standard, and one damascus.


Why is the bronze 193 with meteorite called 193ЧСБ and not 293ЧСБ then? Why is the bronze meteorite 195 (in your opinion 295) the exact same price as the bronze mokume 295, AND is more expensive than the 193 ЧСБ?


----------



## mightymiloquinn

I mean, you ultimately have to clear it up with Zlatoust. But all of the numbers in the first column are case types not model numbers. It seems the case-dial combinations are up to them. So if they're planning on using the 295 Bronze case for the meteorite dial rather than the 195 Bronze case (i'm not sure what the actual difference is, btw) that would be why it's listed that way. And I obviously can't speak to pricing.

Edit: in looking closer at the chart, all the 195ЧС offerings are the same price, 193ЧС versions are the same price, etc., so it looks like they are charging by the case style rather than the dial material.


----------



## Ligavesh

double, see below


----------



## Ligavesh

the 29x somehow have 700m WR compared to 19x's 100 and 200m, they also have "turqoise" lume instead of green

if it's so, then I want my choice changed to 295 ChSB meteorite even if it is a mistake in the table


----------



## Ligavesh

So I changed my choices to 295 bronze meteorite and 195 steel meteorite, both crown at 9, and the 192 I'll order only if we get the 50 discount (very unlikely - I'll start looking for ebay listings for a 191). I also wrote in my choices in Russian as they appear on Zlatoust's site (and in the table they sent us) in the F column on the spreadsheet, I could do it for the others if you want me to.


----------



## Zany4

I think none of us care the exact model numbers as long as we get the size and options we want. The question is do we need the correct model numbers to place the order or are giving the descriptions / google doc “code” enough? Maybe we change the spreadsheet to include case size diameter just be certain?


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> I think none of us care the exact model numbers as long as we get the size and options we want. The question is do we need the correct model numbers to place the order or are giving the descriptions / google doc "code" enough? Maybe we change the spreadsheet to include case size diameter just be certain?


well if there's a structural difference between 195 and 295, then I say you should care.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> well if there's a structural difference between 195 and 295, then I say you should care.


I don't disagree, but I think it's more based on mineral versus sapphire crystal and possibly the way they are mounted. The case is most likely the same for using the same crowns, movement holders. Maybe the different screw down bezel is what affects water resistance? I think we were told the bronze only comes with sapphire so that would be 200m?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> the 29x somehow have 700m WR compared to 19x's 100 and 200m, they also have "turqoise" lume instead of green
> 
> if it's so, then I want my choice changed to 295 ChSB meteorite even if it is a mistake in the table


Only 53mm watches with sapphire have 700m water resistance.
Unless I have missed something once again.🤔😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Only 53mm watches with sapphire have 700m water resistance.
> Unless I have missed something once again.🤔😂







__





Прайс-листы\ Prices


Прайс-лист Златоустовкого часового завода



www.zlat-zchz.com





"_295ЧСБ(диаметр 46 мм) _ _с автоподзаводом,_ _корпус из бронзы, циферблат из ЗлатМокумэ, стрелки черного цвета, бирюзовый люминофор, сапфировое стекло,заводная головка на 3 часа(справа) на 9 часов (слева),_ _водонепроницаемость 700 метров._ "

Do you speak Russian or should I translate?

edit:was Titan instead of bronze, corrected it


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody remember the price for 195 bronze meteorite dial? Was it 42000 for 30 pieces?


Ligavesh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Прайс-листы\ Prices
> 
> 
> Прайс-лист Златоустовкого часового завода
> 
> 
> 
> www.zlat-zchz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_295ЧСБ(диаметр 46 мм) _ _с автоподзаводом,_ _корпус из бронзы, циферблат из ЗлатМокумэ, стрелки черного цвета, бирюзовый люминофор, сапфировое стекло,заводная головка на 3 часа(справа) на 9 часов (слева),_ _водонепроницаемость 700 метров._ "
> 
> Do you speak Russian or should I translate?
> 
> edit:was Titan instead of bronze, corrected it


Comrade, please ignore the specifications on that website, it's an unofficial site. On the main website there is no 295 bronze model. (Unless I'm mistaken again).However maybe we need to check with comrade Vadim and find out what is going on with his list.🤔


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Does anybody remember the price for 195 bronze meteorite dial? Was it 42000 for 30 pieces?
> 
> Comrade, please ignore the specifications on that website, it's an unofficial site. On the main website there is no 295 bronze model. (Unless I'm mistaken again).However maybe we need to check with comrade Vadim and find out what is going on with his list.🤔


No, I don't remember, but if there is a 195 ChSB and I'm right about their mistakes, and if we take into consideration 193ChSB is 51100 for 30, than I wouldn't expect lower than 47-48k. And pleeeease someone tell Vadim to write everything correctly - even their official site is incomplete, I don't know who to trust anymore!


----------



## Ligavesh

Everything about Zlatoust is a ****ing mess, they can't get a normal site with a list of available models with corresponding specs going, then they send you a memo full of mistakes, a ****ing firedumpster of a company, no wonder even Russians look down upon them.


----------



## Ligavesh

Also: I want a picture of the Mokume gane going into models that we would potentially buy, I wanna see how it looks, goddamn POS company.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Everything about Zlatoust is a ****ing mess, they can't get a normal site, with a list of available models with corresponding specs going, then they send you a memo full of mistakes, a ****ing firedumpster of a company, no wonder even Russians look down upon them.


? I understand exactly what you mean, but please relax, take a deep breath and we will all get a nice watch at a fantastic price when this is over.???

*EDIT: *I sent a message to comrade Vadim asking him to double check the list of prices for accuracy, and to give us the price for 195 bronze meteorite.


----------



## Okapi001

Perhaps you should also ask him what exactly is the difference between 195 and 295. On their website, 295 is made of zirconium, and it's 200 m water resistant, just as 195, which are made of steel, titanium or bronze. All are 46 mm.


----------



## Zany4




----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> View attachment 15482479


Here's the other site (that @tokareva said not to use, that it's unofficial) - it says that thing about 700m WR for the 29x models if you go to 'price list'... if anything , the site has nice pictures in the photo gallery, so you can look at that:

LINK

PS. You do need to know some Russian to read the specs - right or wrong - they're written only in English Russian


----------



## SKUAS72

Ok, I need some light about this, well
what is the final price of:
195 Steel with saphire and left crown (normal dial)
195 bronce with saphire and left crown (normal dial)
195 bronce with saphire and left crown (mokume )
thanks a lot
we have to the day 10 of this month to make the order is it?


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Ok, I need some light about this, well
> what is the final price of:
> 195 Steel with saphire and left crown (normal dial)
> 195 bronce with saphire and left crown (normal dial)
> 195 bronce with saphire and left crown (mokume )
> thanks a lot
> we have to the day 10 of this month to make the order is it?


195 bronze mokume is called 295 bronze mokume and it costs 50400 for 30 watches sold (what we have) and 43200 for 50 watches sold (that we don't have). 195 steel plain dial costs 28000 (30) or 24000 (50), no idea if that's with sapphire or not, it doesn't say on the list they sent us, although I presume it's sapphire, but who knows. There is no 195 bronze plain dial on the list they sent us - maybe that's a mistake, I don't know. Anyway, we have till 10th of October to reach 50 order; otherwise we have till 20th to reach 30 orders - that we already have.


----------



## Okapi001

??? Why the deadline of 10 October for 50, but 20 October for 30? Does not compute.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> ??? Why the deadline of 10 October for 50, but 20 October for 30? Does not compute.





Ligavesh said:


> Everything about Zlatoust is a ****ing mess, they can't get a normal site with a list of available models with corresponding specs going, then they send you a memo full of mistakes, a ****ing firedumpster of a company, no wonder even Russians look down upon them.


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> 195 bronze mokume is called 295 bronze mokume and it costs 50400 for 30 watches sold (what we have) and 43200 for 50 watches sold (that we don't have). 195 steel plain dial costs 28000 (30) or 24000 (50), no idea if that's with sapphire or not, it doesn't say on the list they sent us, although I presume it's sapphire, but who knows. There is no 195 bronze plain dial on the list they sent us - maybe that's a mistake, I don't know. Anyway, we have till 10th of October to reach 50 order; otherwise we have till 20th to reach 30 orders - that we already have.


Thanks, we have to wait to know the price the bronce black dial


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks, we have to wait to know the price the bronce black dial


I would consider it the same price as the meteorite dial, the reason for that is because it will have sapphire and we are already getting it with meteorite much cheaper than plain dial. They are only going to discount the watches so much.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> I would consider it the same price as the meteorite dial, the reason for that is because it will have sapphire and we are already getting it with meteorite much cheaper than plain dial. They are only going to discount the watches so much.


Thanks I can get the 195 Steel with normal, metorite ir damascus for 28000 rbl Is it?
I have no clear the bronce 195 prices, can you help me? If no possible get the normal dial in bronce versión?
thanks for you effort tokareva!


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks I can get the 195 Steel with normal, metorite ir damascus for 28000 rbl Is it?
> I have no clear the bronce 195 prices, can you help me? If no possible get the normal dial in bronce versión?
> thanks for you effort tokareva!


Man, no one has it clear, we're waiting (at least I am) for more infos from the factory or from Vadim... But it seems like steel plain dial, meteorite or damascus is the same price - that's what the table with prices says.

If you look at the table, you see there's 295 bronze with meteorite and mokume and they both cost the same, but at the same time there is no 293 bronze with meteorite, only with mokume. There is a bronze 193 with metheorite though, and it costs less than the 293 bronze mokume. So I think they made a mistake and instead of 195 bronze they wrote in 295 two times; I think 295 is just the designation for 195 with mokume. Other forum members think that there is only 295 bronze meteorite because they didn't make (or just don't have on offer) a 195 bronze case, and that the 295 bronze (mokume or metheorite) is somehow a more expensive version because the 295 case is more expensive than 195 case because it's somehow better(?). So I don't know, and nobody knows for sure.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have a message from comrade Vadim about the confusion regarding the 290 series.

"We have two model lines. The 190 series is a classic and the 290 series is modern. The 290 series is a watch that uses all the solutions used in the 190 series. This is a reshaped bezel, a lowered body. Rocket mechanisms, mechanisms of Swiss and Japanese manufacturers can be used at will. Phosphor of turquoise glow. Water resistant to 700 meters thanks to reinforced glass."


SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks I can get the 195 Steel with normal, metorite ir damascus for 28000 rbl Is it?
> I have no clear the bronce 195 prices, can you help me? If no possible get the normal dial in bronce versión?
> thanks for you effort tokareva!


I'm sure you can get bronze or steel with plain dial, I have asked for the price of steel with the plain dial.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Man, no one has it clear, we're waiting (at least I am) for more infos from the factory or from Vadim... But it seems like steel plain dial, meteorite or damascus is the same price - that's what the table with prices says.
> 
> If you look at the table, you see there's 295 bronze with meteorite and mokume and they both cost the same, but at the same time there is no 293 bronze with meteorite, only with mokume. There is a bronze 193 with metheorite though, and it costs less than the 293 bronze mokume. So I think they made a mistake and instead of 195 bronze they wrote in 295 two times; I think 295 is just the designation for 195 with mokume. Other forum members think that there is only 295 bronze meteorite because they didn't make (or just don't have on offer) a 195 bronze case, and that the 295 bronze (mokume or metheorite) is somehow a more expensive version because the 295 case is more expensive than 195 case because it's somehow better(?). So I don't know, and nobody knows for sure.


You really need to calm down a little. Have a read through your last few posts and pause and consider how you are coming across.

We are all going to get the watches we want with a following wind.

We are looking for positive energy to get us to where we need to be.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> You really need to calm down a little. Have a read through your last few posts and pause and consider how you are coming across.
> 
> We are all going to get the watches we want with a following wind.
> 
> We are looking for positive energy to get us to where we need to be.


I just want a couple more orders to get the 50 discount to get my third order in, I'm pretty calm otherwise. I already changed my preferences toa a 295 bronze metheorite (see @tokareva 's post above why) and a 195 steel metheorite - and a 192 if we get 50 (hopefully), even wrote that in Russian as Vadim wanted... But yeah, lack of effort on the side of the factory to just give us a normal list (and maybe to make a decent website) makes me angry. I changed to a 295 bronze, but some people want specifically a 195 bronze - there are a lot of orders for that - do we get that or not?

I am worried that a) we maybe won't even get 30 (because of no 195 bronze) and b) people who might have joined will not join in time on account of these uncertaintees... And we have only 4 days left.

PS. It would also be nice if we could get a picture of the mokume they put in these days (as we have of the metheorite), might change from steel metheorite to that if I like it - but that's way too much to ask I suppose...


----------



## Kotsov

If it isn't fun it isn't worthwhile. Its only going to be a watch or two at the end of the day.

Try to relax and enjoy it. Your posts aren't really helping us get more interested parties.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Your posts aren't really helping us get more interested parties.


That you're probably right. You know, I'm not ethnically German, but I do pick up their habits, it's stronger than me - ORDNUNG MUSS SEIN!


----------



## MakaveliSK

Bumping up the list since I had a hard time finding it to verify something.

I think I counted right and it looks like we have 44. Almost there... Get excited!!









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

MakaveliSK said:


> Bumping up the list since I had a hard time finding it to verify something.
> 
> I think I counted right and it looks like we have 44. Almost there... Get excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


It's not fair they don't count all those Pobedas at least as one diver..


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have a message from comrade Vadim about the confusion regarding the 290 series.
> 
> "We have two model lines. The 190 series is a classic and the 290 series is modern. The 290 series is a watch that uses all the solutions used in the 190 series. This is a reshaped bezel, a lowered body. Rocket mechanisms, mechanisms of Swiss and Japanese manufacturers can be used at will. Phosphor of turquoise glow. Water resistant to 700 meters thanks to reinforced glass.


Hmm, so is the 190 series also water resistant to 700 m or just the 290 series? I understood the vintage watches to be 700 m, but some websites (which are unofficial, I understand) seem to show the "classic" 190 series at 100 m or 200 m water resistance. I'd just like to confirm that they're all 700 m, or is there a difference?


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, so is the 190 series also water resistant to 700 m or just the 290 series? I understood the vintage watches to be 700 m, but some websites (which are unofficial, I understand) seem to show the "classic" 190 series at 100 m or 200 m water resistance. I'd just like to confirm that they're all 700 m, or is there a difference?


It's like this with 190 series, 195 with sapphire 200 m , 193 with sapphire 700m. It depends on which one and which lens material.


----------



## Danilao

I agree with Kotsov, we only have to talk about cheerful things to stay positive.

For example: 
will the shipment be made exclusively by courier (in spite of the crying and grinding of teeth of Europeans) at the price of 2.000 rubles? 

Will we be able to pay the company directly with paypal (protected by its guarantees) or will we have to personally pay some obscure person with an envelope of cash banknotes? 

Are the timelines shown a joke? 
Did the company waste time for a month before answering us in a approximate and smoky way and should we run with our eyes closed to give them our money?


----------



## tokareva

Good news comrades, we have another participant from watch.ru, please add him to the list. Is the price he quoted correct?

Additionally I have asked for a sample picture of current production mokume dial.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Additionally I have asked for a sample picture of current production mokume dial.
> View attachment 15483869


my bank account wouldn't like that, but you're awesome tok!

the price is correct for 50, so he should bring along some buddies

I put him on the list btw


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, we have the list, someone please translate it.
> 
> View attachment 15479939


bumping the price list


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> bumping the price list
> View attachment 15483886


Thank you, I took a picture of it this time, unfortunately I can't understand most of it.😂


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, here is an important price update directly from comrade Vadim...

Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 50 hours: 36,000 rubles excluding delivery

Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 20 hours: 47 600 rubles excluding delivery

Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 30 hours: 42,000 rubles excluding delivery


Additionally he added...

"We need accurate data on the number of hours per model. Data is needed for accurate planning, without it I cannot start."

Can someone please try to compile a list of the number of each model so I can send it to him?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Thank you, I took a picture of it this time, unfortunately I can't understand most of it.😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, here is an important price update directly from comrade Vadim...
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 50 hours: 36,000 rubles excluding delivery
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 20 hours: 47 600 rubles excluding delivery
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 30 hours: 42,000 rubles excluding delivery


My guess was spot on for 50, a little too optimistic for 30


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, 

How many comrades are we already on the list? i can't see the list


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> How many comrades are we already on the list? i can't see the list


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15483982


Many thanks buddy, so we only need 3 more comrades to have the big discount? (I have subtracted the pobeda) Maybe Vadim could apply the big discount ( Maybe5 pobedas=3 Zlatous) and we could order the watches these days. What do you guys think?


----------



## Victorv

And if someone can help me, what is the price of the pobeda?


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> And if someone can help me, what is the price of the pobeda?


I think Pobeda is 6300 or around $80


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Many thanks buddy, so we only need 3 more comrades to have the big discount? (I have subtracted the pobeda) Maybe Vadim could apply the big discount ( Maybe5 pobedas=3 Zlatous) and we could order the watches these days. What do you guys think?


We actually need 5: 52 total minus 6 Pobedas and one RV-1-60N timer.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I think Pobeda is 6300 or around $80


Many thanks tok


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> We actually need 5: 52 total minus 6 Pobedas and one RV-1-60N timer.


Ok, so we are really close to our goal. Let's see if we can find this 5 buyers these days

I'm going to remember this on the Spanish forum


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Danilao said:


> will the shipment be made exclusively by courier (in spite of the crying and grinding of teeth of Europeans) at the price of 2.000 rubles?
> 
> Will we be able to pay the company directly with paypal (protected by its s) or will we have to personally pay some obscure person with an envelope of cash banknotes?


If we are beginning to talk about this, Personally, I would much rather use paypal for payment of this watch . I need some sort of guarantee, my last order from this part of the world took four and a half months to get here from the day it was shipped.


----------



## Danilao

“You must have chaos within you to give birth to a dancing star” Friedrich Nietzsche

I believe this quote captures the Zeitgeist of the project and the stubbornness of our Commissioner-in-Chief Tokareva


----------



## SKUAS72

Victorv said:


> And if someone can help me, what is the price of the pobeda?


6300 rublos compañero


----------



## Ligavesh

Confuse-a-cat said:


> If we are beginning to talk about this, Personally, I would much rather use paypal for payment of this watch . I need some sort of guarantee, my last order from this part of the world took four and a half months to get here from the day it was shipped.


think tok already said that Vadim had said that we'd use paypal


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, here is an important price update directly from comrade Vadim...
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 50 hours: 36,000 rubles excluding delivery
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 20 hours: 47 600 rubles excluding delivery
> 
> Price for 195ChSB with a meteorite when rotating 30 hours: 42,000 rubles excluding delivery
> 
> Additionally he added...
> 
> "We need accurate data on the number of hours per model. Data is needed for accurate planning, without it I cannot start."
> 
> Can someone please try to compile a list of the number of each model so I can send it to him?


I think "rotating 50 hours" means "distributing 50 times" i.e 50 pieces in total .. I know every one gets it but its funny that "timer" means "hours" in danish but in english it would mean that many times and "times" could get translated in to "watches" (in some laguages). Good news is that 195ChSB which I understand is equivalent of 295ChSB in 46mm size is 36000 rubles with our 50 piece target. Glad to see this update finally. Thanks @tokareva


----------



## Danilao

Members, it's time to join the magic list before you have to repent, now the goal of 50 pieces is within our reach


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> I think "rotating 50 hours" means "distributing 50 times" i.e 50 pieces in total .. I know every one gets it but its funny that "timer" means "hours" in danish but in english it would mean that many times and "times" could get translated in to "watches" (in some laguages). Good news is that 195ChSB which I understand is equivalent of 295ChSB in 46mm size is 36000 rubles with our 50 piece target. Glad to see this update finally. Thanks @tokareva


h

Hours seems to mean units when I've used Google translate


----------



## Kotsov

24,000 rubles for a Damascus 195

Its a wheel
Its a deal
Its the deal of the flipping century


----------



## Okapi001

Kotsov said:


> Hours seems to mean units when I've used Google translate


In Russian, like in many other Slavic languages, watch and hour is the same word (or very similar). So with a machine translation it can happen that you wear an hour on your wrist, or have a 2 watches long meeting. ;-.)


----------



## gak

Okapi001 said:


> In Russian, like in many other Slavic languages, watch and hour is the same word (or very similar). So with a machine translation it can happen that you wear an hour on your wrist, or have a 2 watches long meeting. ;-.)


 Lets hope that in some watches long time we get our required rotating 50 precious hours complete.


----------



## SKUAS72

its seems brothers Maxs movie.....


----------



## Victorv

SKUAS72 said:


> 6300 rublos compañero


Muchas gracias amigo, probablemente encargue uno tambien si conseguimos el descuento de los 50


----------



## SKUAS72

Victorv said:


> Muchas gracias amigo, probablemente encargue uno tambien si conseguimos el descuento de los 50


sorry for speak in spanish. Tengo claro que voy a pedir un 195 en acero Aut con La Corona a izquierdas en damasco..el precio es buenísimo. Pero aún no me aclarado con los precios del bronce. Sabes qué precio tiene el 195 con el dial ***** en bronce?
y el podem


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15483982


Someone please add comrade Sergei (MaSG) from watch.ru to the list, thank you.










Additionally please also add comrade Vadik97 to the list. Thank you again!


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Someone please add comrade Sergei (MaSG) from watch.ru to the list, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 15485664
> 
> 
> Additionally please also add comrade Vadik97 to the list. Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 15485572


I've added the last three, we need three more. By the last three I've written in "only if we reach 50 orders" cause they put the price they are willing to pay at the 50 orders level - if that's not right, if they want the watches under 50 orders as well, then someone should change that or tell me to change it. I also wrote in their wishes in Russian in column F like I did for me, still haven't figured out how to write the desired color of the seconds hand in Russian correctly, will do it tonight when I get home. I can write in the wishes for all in Russian in column F if you will.

Link to spreadsheet


----------



## Victorv

SKUAS72 said:


> sorry for speak in spanish. Tengo claro que voy a pedir un 195 en acero Aut con La Corona a izquierdas en damasco..el precio es buenísimo. Pero aún no me aclarado con los precios del bronce. Sabes qué precio tiene el 195 con el dial ***** en bronce?
> y el podem


No te puedo ayudar en esto compi, este hilo tiene muchos mensajes y la verdad es que no he podido leerlos todos. Yo creo que será buen precio porque parece que pronto llegaremos a la cifra de 50 personas inscritas.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ligavesh said:


> I've added the last three, we need three more. By the last three I've written in "only if we reach 50 orders" cause they put the price they are willing to pay at the 50 orders level - if that's not right, if they want the watches under 50 orders as well, then someone should change that or tell me to change it. I also wrote in their wishes in Russian in column F like I did for me, still haven't figured out how to write the desired color of the seconds hand in Russian correctly, will do it tonight when I get home. I can write in the wishes for all in Russian in column F if you will.
> 
> Link to spreadsheet


I hope you don't mind but I copied your 

195 ЧС, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов
Which I hope is a 195 ( 46mm ) stainless steel Meteorite dial with crown at 9 o'clock

Thanks for that comrade

Also I do think It would be an excellent Idea to add the second hand colour


----------



## Ligavesh

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I hope you don't mind but I copied your
> 
> 195 ЧС, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов
> Which I hope is a 195 ( 46mm ) stainless steel Meteorite dial with crown at 9 o'clock
> 
> Thanks for that comrade
> 
> Also I do think It would be an excellent Idea to add the second hand colour


Yeah, I'm not an expert in Russian, just a fellow Slav, so I can understand a little, and with google translate quite a lot. No problem in you copying my text, be my guest, it's correct - it's just no one has decided how do we put those in Russian (what Vadim wanted), so I put them in column F on my own initiative  But we do have to decide together how do we make the list the way Vadim wants it, till then I'll leave the text in Russian in column F of the spreadsheet as best as I can, just gotta figure out how to write the color of the seconds hand in Rusian - shouldn't be too hard, I'm just rather busy right now, and I also don't have Russian alphabet here.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okay, to be clear here. Is the Damascus steel dial going to be the older grey one or is the newer blue one now an option?

Something like the one posted earlier..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, to be clear here. Is the Damascus steel dial going to be the older grey one or is the newer blue one now an option?
> 
> Something like the one posted earlier..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm with you on this one. We got a picture of the metheorite dial, it would be nice to get a picture of mokume and damascus dials - simply because their looks vary so much. But I think @tokareva is already on the case of getting a pic of the mokume dial, maybe it could be possible to see the damascus one, too.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Vadim has sent us this list to fill out.

195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - ___ pieces

195ЧС stainless steel, standard dial - ___ pcs

195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - ___ pieces

193CHS, dial meteorite - ____ pieces

195CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - ___ pieces

195ChSB bronze, standard dial - ___ pieces


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade Vadim has sent us this list to fill out.
> 
> 195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - ___ pieces
> 
> 195ЧС stainless steel, standard dial - ___ pcs
> 
> 195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - ___ pieces
> 
> 193CHS, dial meteorite - ____ pieces
> 
> 195CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - ___ pieces
> 
> 195ChSB bronze, standard dial - ___ pieces


Just the 195s, no 295s?


----------



## Ligavesh

195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - 20 pieces

195ЧС stainless steel, standard dial - 4 pcs

195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - 8 pieces

193CHS, dial meteorite - 3 pieces

195CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - 1 pieces

195ChSB bronze, standard dial - 1 pieces

The thing is, a lot are saying "depending on price" or stuff like that...


----------



## tokareva

Let me check with Vadim, maybe that's just an example.

In the meantime can you please update the choice for this comrade?









I


Ligavesh said:


> Just the 195s, no 295s?


----------



## SKUAS72

Can I get the damascus dial in the 195 steel?


----------



## tokareva

Y


SKUAS72 said:


> Can I get the damascus dial in the 195 steel?


Yes


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Let me check with Vadim, maybe that's just an example.
> 
> In the meantime can you please update the choice for this comrade?
> 
> View attachment 15486175
> 
> I


Added, 21 pcs 195 steel metheorite now.


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, to be clear here. Is the Damascus steel dial going to be the older grey one or is the newer blue one now an option?
> 
> Something like the one posted earlier..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No, titanium Damascus bluedial is not an option.


Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, to be clear here. Is the Damascus steel dial going to be the older grey one or is the newer blue one now an option?
> 
> Something like the one posted earlier..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No, titanium Damascus blue dial is not an option.


----------



## SKUAS72

oK if possible I change my choices:
195 steel 46mm left crown ( to the nine) damascus dias (saphire)
poveda 195
195 bronce left crown (to de nine) normal dial (saphire ) if we reach the 50unds discount


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have a message from comrade Vadim about the confusion regarding the 290 series.
> 
> "We have two model lines. The 190 series is a classic and the 290 series is modern. The 290 series is a watch that uses all the solutions used in the 190 series. This is a reshaped bezel, a lowered body. Rocket mechanisms, mechanisms of Swiss and Japanese manufacturers can be used at will. Phosphor of turquoise glow. Water resistant to 700 meters thanks to reinforced glass."
> 
> I'm sure you can get bronze or steel with plain dial, I have asked for the price of steel with the plain dial.


Can we get 290 series in 46mm size? Both bronze and steel?
This would mean price quoted earlier was for 295 CHSB? Size confirmation would be good to know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, to be clear here. Is the Damascus steel dial going to be the older grey one or is the newer blue one now an option?
> 
> Something like the one posted earlier..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Oòooooooh ?


----------



## Zany4

295 are 46mm diameter cases. They were listed for Meteorite and Mokume in the previous quote.

I would say it is safe to assume that anyone who was waiting for the 50 piece price savings should be counted toward the 50 piece purchase total as long as the final number is over 50.

We were somewhere close to 47 and with the people waiting to get to 50 we are now over 50 so the best discounts are now available to us all.

Time to fill out Vadim's order list for total numbers, add 295 stragglers if needed, and see what the final costs and ordering process entails.

Thanks to Tok and everyone else for making this possible. I know a lot of us would never have or take the opportunity if we didn't all band together!


----------



## vesire

I wonder, what is the production time and shipping, 50 pieces might take...


----------



## SKUAS72

gak said:


> Can we get 290 series in 46mm size? Both bronze and steel?
> This would mean price quoted earlier was for 295 CHSB? Size confirmation would be good to know.
> Thanks in advance.


Good question!!


----------



## Luis965

Zany4 said:


> 295 are 46mm diameter cases. They were listed for Meteorite and Mokume in the previous quote.
> 
> I would say it is safe to assume that anyone who was waiting for the 50 piece price savings should be counted toward the 50 piece purchase total as long as the final number is over 50.
> 
> We were somewhere close to 47 and with the people waiting to get to 50 we are now over 50 so the best discounts are now available to us all.
> 
> Time to fill out Vadim's order list for total numbers, add 295 stragglers if needed, and see what the final costs and ordering process entails.
> 
> Thanks to Tok and everyone else for making this possible. I know a lot of us would never have or take the opportunity if we didn't all band together!


I agree. It is time to make orders definitive.
I changed my options and now you can count me for two watches.


----------



## Ligavesh

Uh, we're not over 50, or I'm seeing a different list. We're 56 with @SKUAS72 putting one more 195 on the list - of those 56, 6 are Pobedas and one timer and they don't count as far as I know, so we're one short. Maybe they can count those Pobedas and timer for one diver?


----------



## SKUAS72

I dont know That I want!
please which are the dials avaliable?
what is the diferent betwen 295 and 195?(
and....the final ore


----------



## Zany4

SKUAS72 said:


> I dont know That I want!
> please which are the dials avaliable?
> what is the diferent betwen 295 and 195?(
> and....the final ore


Buenos días. El 195 tiene 200m de resistencia al agua y el 295 tiene 700m de resistencia al agua. Tanto el 195 como el 295 pueden venir en acero o bronce y pueden tener una cara de cualquier material. Los costes figuraban en la lista anterior. Si escribes exactamente qué combinación quieres, alguien puede ayudar a determinar el precio con el descuento de 50 piezas.


----------



## Gman_VI

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, I'm not an expert in Russian, just a fellow Slav, so I can understand a little, and with google translate quite a lot. No problem in you copying my text, be my guest, it's correct - it's just no one has decided how do we put those in Russian (what Vadim wanted), so I put them in column F on my own initiative  But we do have to decide together how do we make the list the way Vadim wants it, till then I'll leave the text in Russian in column F of the spreadsheet as best as I can, just gotta figure out how to write the color of the seconds hand in Rusian - shouldn't be too hard, I'm just rather busy right now, and I also don't have Russian alphabet here.


red seconds hand ==> Красная секундная стрелка

white seconds hand ==> Белая секундная стрелка


----------



## Ligavesh

Gman_VI said:


> red seconds hand ==> Красная секундная стрелка
> 
> white seconds hand ==> Белая секундная стрелка


thanks, saved me some googling  
I'll see to enter everyone's choice in Russian in column F, if someone else wants to do it be my guest


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> Buenos días. El 195 tiene 200m de resistencia al agua y el 295 tiene 700m de resistencia al agua. Tanto el 195 como el 295 pueden venir en acero o bronce y pueden tener una cara de cualquier material. Los costes figuraban en la lista anterior. Si escribes exactamente qué combinación quieres, alguien puede ayudar a determinar el precio con el descuento de 50 piezas.


For example, the 195 steel with the crown on the left and the dial in damask is priced at 24000, what is the price of 295 (Saphire)?

The 195 bronze (sapphire) with crown on the left and black dial is 34000 is it the same en 295?


----------



## RFollia

Well, updated preferences in the list translated to russian. Hope everything goes well. Thank you to Tokareva and the team for the tremendous effort


----------



## Victorv

I think we should tell Vadim that we are nearly 50 (47 if i'm not wrong) with 4 or 5 pobeda added. And many are waiting to the big discount (if the big discount don't happens, then a lot of watches will be deleted from the list). So, now i think is the time to tell him to apply the big discount anyway, and make the order.


----------



## Victorv

I think it's a nice business for him and for us


----------



## Zany4

So all the potential buyers are counted toward the total already, even the people who only said they would order if we got to 50 or add additional watches once the discount was confirmed?

And we are still stuck at 47?

We have 4 days for 3 more "new" buyers. Going to be close.


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> For example, the 195 steel with the crown on the left and the dial in damask is priced at 24000, what is the price of 295 (Saphire)?
> 
> The 195 bronze (sapphire) with crown on the left and black dial is 34000 is it the same en 295?


There's no 295 Damascus on the list we got from Vadim, but I would say for a 295 bronze Damascus it's the same as for 295 Meteorite - 43200. As far as I know, 29x are always with sapphire.


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> Buenos días. El 195 tiene 200m de resistencia al agua y el 295 tiene 700m de resistencia al agua.


Is that really true? I thought that the 190 watches were supposed to be "classic" style, and the classic (vintage, Soviet) watches were all 700m water resistance. The 290 watches were described as "modern" cases that can accommodate other movements (Swiss or Japanese).

But is there actually a difference on water resistance?


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> So all the potential buyers are counted toward the total already, even the people who only said they would order if we got to 50 or add additional watches once the discount was confirmed?
> 
> And we are still stuck at 47?
> 
> We have 4 days for 3 more "new" buyers. Going to be close.


We're at 49 actually, with those who'd order 'only at 50'.

Anyway, I finished entering everyone's orders in Russian in column F, those who had done it themselves I left out. Gonna check for mistakes now. Maybe a Russian comrade could check for language mistakes (although I think it's simple enough, even if slightly wrong, they would know what it means).


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Is that really true? I thought that the 190 watches were supposed to be "classic" style, and the classic (vintage, Soviet) watches were all 700m water resistance. The 290 watches were described as "modern" cases that can accommodate other movements (Swiss or Japanese).
> 
> But is there actually a difference on water resistance?





tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have a message from comrade Vadim about the confusion regarding the 290 series.
> 
> "We have two model lines. The 190 series is a classic and the 290 series is modern. The 290 series is a watch that uses all the solutions used in the 190 series. This is a reshaped bezel, a lowered body. Rocket mechanisms, mechanisms of Swiss and Japanese manufacturers can be used at will. Phosphor of turquoise glow. Water resistant to 700 meters thanks to reinforced glass."
> 
> I'm sure you can get bronze or steel with plain dial, I have asked for the price of steel with the plain dial.


Nowhere does it say 700m WR for the 19x... maybe the old 191; the new ones- 192, 193 and 195 - I've seen only 100 and 200m.


----------



## Ligavesh

By the way, I haven't bothered writing in sapphire, since literally everyone wants sapphire - only the 192 that doesn't have it as an option anyway would come without it.


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Nowhere does it say 700m WR for the 19x... maybe the old 191; the new ones- 192, 193 and 195 - I've seen only 100 and 200m.


This 293 listed at 200 m:





293 Bronze Men`s Watch







zlatoustwatch.com





This 292 listed at 200 m:





292 Bronze Men`s Watch







zlatoustwatch.com





295 listed at 200 m:





295 Zirconium Men`s Watch







zlatoustwatch.com





All the actual websites seem to list all these watches at 100 m or 200 m, but my understanding is that the websites aren't official. But if we're going by the websites, then I see both 19X and 29X listed at 100 m or 200 m.

So, where has it been stated that there is actually a difference between 19X and 29X in terms of water resistance?

Edit: Oh, and then there's this 193 listed as 300 m. 😯





193 Bronze Men`s Watch







zlatoustwatch.com





I can't make heads or tails on the water resistance for these things.


----------



## Zany4

Someone please correct this if it's wrong. I thought all crystals are sapphire now in the pricing. Right and left crown orientation does not make a difference.



SKUAS72 said:


> For example, the 195 steel with the crown on the left and the dial in damask is priced at 24000, what is the price of 295 (Saphire)?


I think I misquoted. The 295 seems only available in Meteorite or Mokume. I think all 295 are only brass case with sapphire. I would assume 43200 rubles with Damask if it is available.



SKUAS72 said:


> The 195 bronze (sapphire) with crown on the left and black dial is 34000 is it the same en 295?


No, it seems the 295 is always premium pricing, I would expect 43200 rubles. I don't know if you can get a black dial bronze 295 but maybe Tok can along with Damask.

50 piece discount pricing
195 Steel Meteorite : 24000
195 Bronze Meteorite : 36000
295 Bronze Meteorite : 43200
193 Steel Meteorite : 26400

192 Steel Plain Black: 31140
195 Steel Plain Black: 24000
193 Steel Plain Black: 26400
295 Bronze Plain Black: ????? (43200?)

195 Steel Damascus : 24000
193 Steel Damascus : 26400
295 Bronze Damascus : ????? (43200?)

295 Bronze Mokume : 43200
293 Bronze Mokume : 46800
193 Bronze Meteorite : 39000


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> This 293 listed at 200 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 293 Bronze Men`s Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 292 listed at 200 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 292 Bronze Men`s Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 295 listed at 200 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 295 Zirconium Men`s Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the actual websites seem to list all these watches at 100 m or 200 m, but my understanding is that the websites aren't official. But if we're going by the websites, then I see both 19X and 29X listed at 100 m or 200 m.
> 
> So, where has it been stated that there is actually a difference between 19X and 29X in terms of water resistance?
> 
> Edit: Oh, and then there's this 193 listed as 300 m. 😯
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 193 Bronze Men`s Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoustwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make heads or tails on the water resistance for these things.


here

you do need to understand a bit of Russian, or know cyrillic at least; also, Vadim's message

although - some say ( @tokareva ) that that site is unofficial, so what do I know


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, that other site is more or less operated by private owners of Zlatoust watches as I understand it.

Just out of curiosity, what has caused the sudden interest in the 290 series? Until recently it wasn't even an option apparently. I don't have anything against them ,but I also don't know anything about them. They have assorted movements?
It does seem to be causing a *lot *of confusion. I can't help but wonder if maybe we should just not consider 290 series? Just a thought.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, that other site is more or less operated by private owners of Zlatoust watches as I understand it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what has caused the sudden interest in the 290 series? Until recently it wasn't even an option apparently. I don't have anything against them ,but I also don't know anything about them. They have assorted movements?
> It does seem to be causing a *lot *of confusion. I can't help but if maybe we should just not consider 290 series? Just a thought.


This message:


> Comrades, I have a message from comrade Vadim about the confusion regarding the 290 series.
> 
> "We have two model lines. The 190 series is a classic and the 290 series is modern. The 290 series is a watch that uses all the solutions used in the 190 series. This is a reshaped bezel, a lowered body. Rocket mechanisms, mechanisms of Swiss and Japanese manufacturers can be used at will. Phosphor of turquoise glow. Water resistant to 700 meters thanks to reinforced glass."




_290 seems to have all same as in 190._
_Reshaped bezel. Not sure to what extent. ?_
_lowered/Slimmer body._
_Can take Vostok, Japanese so I guess Seiko NHxx, and Swiss movements at will._
_Turquoise colored lume._
_WR of 700. (Not just from other site but also confirmed by Vadim)_
5 at end of series designation means 46mm so I'm sure that 195 and 295 are both at 46mm. Just understood this today myself, so I guess this could be another reason for increased interest in confirming prices for all options in 295 as well.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, that other site is more or less operated by private owners of Zlatoust watches as I understand it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what has caused the sudden interest in the 290 series? Until recently it wasn't even an option apparently. I don't have anything against them ,but I also don't know anything about them. They have assorted movements?
> It does seem to be causing a *lot *of confusion. I can't help but if maybe we should just not consider 290 series? Just a thought.


Well on the original price list from Vadim there was only 295 bronze meteorite, no 195... since no one could explain why exactly there were a lot of theories - some said the 290 case is somehow 'better' therefore more expensive... then Vadim also said that about the 290 series and that was that, I don't mind paying a 6k rubles more if this one is 'better' ( I don't know, thicker glass therefore 700m WR? can receive different movements- don't see much benefit in that really... but anyway, it's 'better'). If they offer it I'll get that one, if not no big deal, I'll get the 195 bronze.

Surely it's not a problem to write to him if he asks for the number of orders the list I filled out, and to say there are 2 more 295s, 2 192s, couple of 195 damascus (there were not in this last list he wanted us to fill out, but they all were in his price list)...


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Well on the original price list from Vadim there was only 295 bronze meteorite, no 195... since no one could explain why exactly there were a lot of theories - some said the 290 case is somehow 'better' therefore more expensive... then Vadim also said that about the 290 series and that was that, I don't mind paying a 6k rubles more if this one is 'better' ( I don't know, thicker glass therefore 700m WR? can receive different movements- don't see much benefit in that really... but anyway, it's 'better'). If they offer it I'll get that one, if not no big deal, I'll get the 195 bronze.
> 
> Surely it's not a problem to write to him if he asks for the number of orders the list I filled out, and to say there are 2 more 295s, 2 192s, couple of 195 damascus (there were not in this last list he wanted us to fill out, but they all were in his price list)...


I would definitely pay a bit more for 700m WR. Can we confirm that all the 19X combinations are also available in 29X? I would definitely consider changing from 193 to 293 if it is available in bronze with meteorite dial.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> I would definitely pay a bit more for 700m WR. Can we confirm that all the 19X combinations are also available in 29X? I would definitely consider changing from 193 to 293 if it is available in bronze with meteorite dial.


I will ask


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> No, titanium Damascus bluedial is not an option.
> 
> No, titanium Damascus blue dial is not an option.


A shame, I would have been tempted to add another if it was. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> A shame, I would have been tempted to add another if it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Me too actually, but even if it was something available I have a feeling the dial alone would cost more than the watch.

I *think *a titanium Damascus watch is around $4000, so just the dial alone would still be rather expensive.

Before this group purchase started I was quoted around$180 for just a meteorite dial.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I think this picture shows examples of current production mokume dials. I'm not 100% sure because I can't translate this particular message, but think I recognize the Russian word for mokume. I also don't know what else they would be.

I requested a picture of the mokume dials a few days ago because somebody wanted to see them.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

[email protected] said:


> I would definitely pay a bit more for 700m WR. Can we confirm that all the 19X combinations are also available in 29X? I would definitely consider changing from 193 to 293 if it is available in bronze with meteorite dial.


700m wow.... don't need it, I can't swim... Second thoughts I will need some water resistance so I can pull the incontinence nappies out of the toilet that I will need to use after the Mrs removes my intestines when she finds out that this watch is now actually going to have be paid for.

Another Big Thanks Mr Tok for letting us all into this opportunity . I really appreciate the commitment and work you have put into this you done a fantastic job.Thanks
also thanks Mr Ligavesh for organising the list for us .
also thanks to Mr Kotsov for making us laugh.


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> Someone please correct this if it's wrong. I thought all crystals are sapphire now in the pricing. Right and left crown orientation does not make a difference.
> 
> I think I misquoted. The 295 seems only available in Meteorite or Mokume. I think all 295 are only brass case with sapphire. I would assume 43200 rubles with Damask if it is available.
> 
> No, it seems the 295 is always premium pricing, I would expect 43200 rubles. I don't know if you can get a black dial bronze 295 but maybe Tok can along with Damask.
> 
> 50 piece discount pricing
> 195 Steel Meteorite : 24000
> 295 Bronze Meteorite : 43200
> 193 Steel Meteorite : 26400
> 
> 192 Steel Plain Black: 31140
> 195 Steel Plain Black: 24000
> 193 Steel Plain Black: 26400
> 295 Bronze Plain Black: ????? (43200?)
> 
> 195 Steel Damascus : 24000
> 193 Steel Damascus : 26400
> 295 Bronze Damascus : ????? (43200?)
> 
> 295 Bronze Mokume : 43200
> 293 Bronze Mokume : 46800
> 193 Bronze Meteorite : 39000


is the 193 bronce cheapest than 195?


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> is the 193 bronce cheapest than 195?


No, it's 3000 rub. more expensive. It's cheaper than the 295 bronze, though.


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I think this picture shows examples of current production mokume dials. I'm not 100% sure because I can't translate this particular message, but think I recognize the Russian word for mokume. I also don't know what else they would be.
> 
> I requested a picture of the mokume dials a few days ago because somebody wanted to see them.
> View attachment 15487661


Comrade,
Dials on the picture are not available dials. It is only example. According to Vadim's mail they produce dials for exact order. Dials on photo are just examples


----------



## Ruslandro

Vadim:
Циферблаты для часов из коллективной закупки еще не изготовлены. Они будут изготовлены и показаны после оплаты всей партии
Translation:
The dials from the collective purchase are not produced yet. They will be produced and shown after payments.


----------



## gak

Ruslandro said:


> Vadim:
> Циферблаты для часов из коллективной закупки еще не изготовлены. Они будут изготовлены и показаны после оплаты всей партии
> Translation:
> The dials from the collective purchase are not produced yet. They will be produced and shown after payments.


ofcourse that is the nature of damascus and this mokume dials. 2 can not be exact same.


----------



## SKUAS72

Im really sorry...............Can someone tell me what is the final price a 46mm bronce watch?


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> 700m wow.... don't need it, I can't swim... Second thoughts I will need some water resistance so I can pull the incontinence nappies out of the toilet that I will need to use after the Mrs removes my intestines when she finds out that this watch is now actually going to have be paid for.
> 
> Another Big Thanks Mr Tok for letting us all into this opportunity . I really appreciate the commitment and work you have put into this you done a fantastic job.Thanks
> also thanks Mr Ligavesh for organising the list for us .
> also thanks to Mr Kotsov for making us laugh.


Thats why I'm buying two. One for the wrist and one in the underpants to protect from any kick in the nads.

Lesson - Always think ahead.


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Im really sorry...............Can someone tell me what is the final price a 46mm bronce watch?


195 is 36000, 295 is 42300, doesn't matter the dial

of course, those are prices for 50, for 30 it's 4-5k more


----------



## tokareva

In reality both prices are crazy cheap for these watches. I see used Zlatoust watches for over $1000 on eBay, right now.


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> 195 is 36000, 295 is 42300, doesn't matter the dial
> 
> of course, those are prices for 50, for 30 it's 4-5k more


Thank you very much Ligavesh..............so the price of 195 with mokume dial is 3600 rubles
IS IT?


----------



## gak

Have any one figured out the difference in bezel shape and case height between 295 and 195 cases? Or is there a way to ask it from Vadim, to show us in pictures.


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Thank you very much Ligavesh..............so the price of 195 with mokume dial is 3600 rubles
> IS IT?


The thing is, I think mokume comes only in 295 case. 195 has plain, meteorite or damascus. Maybe someone could ask that, but I think that's how it is.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Ligavesh said:


> The thing is, I think mokume comes only in 295 case. 195 has plain, meteorite or damascus. Maybe someone could ask that, but I think that's how it is.


My Mokume is a 195 so I assume it can be either.


----------



## Ligavesh

MakaveliSK said:


> My Mokume is a 195 so I assume it can be either.


no idea man, I go by that what I've seen on the internet, Zlatoust's site, Vadim's list.... no idea


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> In reality both prices are crazy cheap for these watches. I see used Zlatoust watches for over $1000 on eBay, right now.


A 46mm bronze and a 46mm titanium in the sales forum for less than 600, obviously you should negotiate lower, just point them to this thread....


----------



## RFollia

That is why I went for the timer, pobeda and so on. It's a not to be missed opportunity, together with the low exchange rate of rouble, doubt we see another chance like this one, even though at home might get killed. Might have to invent one "invisible friend" who gave me all this pile of "scrap metal" for my birthday....


----------



## Ligavesh

As requested, changed @tokareva's choice from 193 steel to 193 bronze, changed my 295 bronze from meteorite to mokume - I like the patterns I see in the last picture, and I'm already getting one meteorite steel 195, so... hope I don't regret this (in fact, it's possible that I change my mind again, but whatever)... I still don't know of a certain time point at which we have to give Vadim the defintive list; we still have just 49 divers, so I'm hoping either he counts the 6 Pobedas and one timer as at least one diver or we get one or more orders still...

PS. btw, once again, I haven't written in sapphire in the list because literally everyone wants sapphire (except the 192 that doesn't get it as an option)... I might add it, but probably not tonight cause I'm at work, if someone else will, be my guest... but again, I see little point in that, cause,like I said, every single order is sapphire...

the link to the list again


----------



## tokareva

I think I made it clear to Vadim that we expect sapphire for everything with the exception of any 192 watches. We can confirm that later, so no need to knock yourself out. Thank you for your hard work on this including comrades Kotsov and Daniele, Zany4 ,comrade Ruslan and all of the participants of course.


----------



## Neros

I am starting to really struggle to decide if I want to keep my order as is (195 palin dial) or go to the meteorite... one one hand the concept of a legendary russian diver with a meteorite dial seems contradicting to me... these should be rough tool watches, plain, built for a purpose... but the meteorite dial.....


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Have any one figured out the difference in bezel shape and case height between 295 and 195 cases? Or is there a way to ask it from Vadim, to show us in pictures.


Let me work on it.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Let me work on it.


No. Tokereva has other things on his plate and he still doing this.

WE. Need to sort ourselves


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> No. Tokereva has other things on his plate and he still doing this.
> 
> WE. Need to sort ourselves


It's ok thanks, I sent the message to comrade Vadim so we will see what happens.

I had to get a lawyer to handle the probate stuff and it really took a lot of pressure off of me. It's a very slow process, nothing is even happening at the moment.


----------



## Ligavesh

Neros said:


> I am starting to really struggle to decide if I want to keep my order as is (195 palin dial) or go to the meteorite... one one hand the concept of a legendary russian diver with a meteorite dial seems contradicting to me... these should be rough tool watches, plain, built for a purpose... but the meteorite dial.....


Did you change it, cause it's meteorite now? I think i triple checked everything for mistakes... Anyway, when in doubt, buy both  ... it's just 24000 rubles, it's not even real money


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys

I think we should stick with the options Vadim gives us. If not, it's going to be a mess for Comrade Tok and for all of us in general. I think almost every possible option is on Vadim's list, and we only need 3 more comrades


----------



## Neros

Ligavesh said:


> Did you change it, cause it's meteorite now? I think i triple checked everything for mistakes... Anyway, when in doubt, buy both  ... it's just 24000 rubles, it's not even real money


yep, I changed it  thanks for being alert.


----------



## Kotsov

To get things moving I'll buy the last units.

But don't criticise me when I sell them for a profit.


----------



## Zany4

General Kotsov, hero of the Grand Zlatoustian Army...


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I think we should stick with the options Vadim gives us. If not, it's going to be a mess for Comrade Tok and for all of us in general. I think almost every possible option is on Vadim's list, and we only need 3 more comrades


Actually we need one to get to 50, we have 49 divers, but if get more orders all the better.


----------



## Ligavesh

Guys, I'm sorry, I have some bad news. I have just found out some bad things have happened, and I can't be a part of this project out of personal reasons. I'm really sorry to let you down like this, but it's something I couldn't control or predict. If I manage to clear this stuff in the next couple of days, I'll return on the list, but right now I have to get my self off it. I hope all ends well with the project, and maybe I'll be right back in the next couple of days, but at this moment, out of precaution I have to get out. I'm sorry once again.


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm sorry for this really bad timing, but as I said, something I couldn't predict, and out of precaution I've cut all my unnecessary expenses. I'll try and clear the situation in the next couple of days and hopefully I'll be back on the list in 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okay, it seems it's not so bad, so I'll probably come back on the list, but that would be tomorrow or the day after... But I can't make any promises atm.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, someone please add our comrade from St. Petersburg to the list. I'm not sure what he means by ES however.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Comrades, someone please add our comrade from St. Petersburg to the list. I'm not sure what he means by ES however.
> 
> View attachment 15489466


Probably stainless steel...


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Have any one figured out the difference in bezel shape and case height between 295 and 195 cases? Or is there a way to ask it from Vadim, to show us in pictures.


Ok, here are the comparison pictures.
195 








295


----------



## Zany4

It looks like they both are coin edge bezels but the 295 is more modern and smooth looking. A chamfered surface and the crystal has less distortion where it meets the bezel.

The 195 looks like it has a more rounder surface that has a lip before the coin edge and the crystal is not as seamless where it meets the bezel. The 195 design looks more Zlatoust original and less modern.

Or my eyes are playing tricks on me... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RFollia

I am worried about terms. In theory the offer would be for 50 units if ordered and paid until the 10th and we are 2 days away...don't know if we might get an extension up to 20th...


----------



## Ligavesh

Sorry for the alarm everyone, I had to deal with a family situation, but there won't be any financial problems out of that, so I can put myself back on the list. Gonna do it later in the afternoon.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Okay, it seems it's not so bad, so I'll probably come back on the list, but that would be tomorrow or the day after... But I can't make any promises atm.


Hope all goes well with your issue. Don't take stress from here, this is just a group buy.


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> Hope all goes well with your issue. Don't take stress from here, this is just a group buy.


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Kotsov said:


> Thats why I'm buying two. One for the wrist and one in the underpants to protect from any kick in the nads.
> 
> Lesson - Always think ahead.


Ahh that's why you kindly offered to buy the last watch, your a real man and you need two 192's in titanium to cover up and deal with that particular predicament.

P.S

With the new member Garmy from St Petersburg and your Titanium jockstrap extension that must make 50 now ?


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> Sorry for the alarm everyone, I had to deal with a family situation, but there won't be any financial problems out of that, so I can put myself back on the list. Gonna do it later in the afternoon.


Welcome back to the ship that left for Zlatoulandia. 
I am glad that your financial worries can be dismissed


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Ok, here are the comparison pictures.
> 195
> View attachment 15489471
> 
> 295
> View attachment 15489473


Any picture from side. I think if it is too flat like this then I would revert back to 195 just due to bezel shape.


----------



## BizzyC

Ligavesh - very happy that you're back in!

I added another watch to the list for me and completely copied your selections: 295 Bronze with Mokume, and 193 Steel with Meteorite. Since you deleted your selections I tried to update the sheet accordingly, so if you don't mind verifying my edits it would be appreciated.

I can't decide between the 195 or 295, Mokume or Meteorite, etc., just I decided to get a little of both and see how it turns out. Since there's still a bit of uncertainty on all accounts, it should be a total surprise when I open the box.

Cheers



Ligavesh said:


> As requested, changed @tokareva's choice from 193 steel to 193 bronze, changed my 295 bronze from meteorite to mokume - I like the patterns I see in the last picture, and I'm already getting one meteorite steel 195, so... hope I don't regret this (in fact, it's possible that I change my mind again, but whatever)... I still don't know of a certain time point at which we have to give Vadim the defintive list; we still have just 49 divers, so I'm hoping either he counts the 6 Pobedas and one timer as at least one diver or we get one or more orders still...
> 
> PS. btw, once again, I haven't written in sapphire in the list because literally everyone wants sapphire (except the 192 that doesn't get it as an option)... I might add it, but probably not tonight cause I'm at work, if someone else will, be my guest... but again, I see little point in that, cause,like I said, every single order is sapphire...
> 
> the link to the list again


----------



## Ligavesh

BizzyC said:


> Ligavesh - very happy that you're back in!
> 
> I added another watch to the list for me and completely copied your selections: 295 Bronze with Mokume, and 193 Steel with Meteorite. Since you deleted your selections I tried to update the sheet accordingly, so if you don't mind verifying my edits it would be appreciated.
> 
> I can't decide between the 195 or 295, Mokume or Meteorite, etc., just I decided to get a little of both and see how it turns out. Since there's still a bit of uncertainty on all accounts, it should be a total surprise when I open the box.
> 
> Cheers


I'll put my choices back on the list tonight when I get home and I'll check yours.

Yeah it's a tough choice, I chose mokume because I like the pattern that they currently use shown on that last photo, otherwise I don't like those patterns always... On the other hand you have meteorite that is, well, -out of this world - literally, but mokune is also exclusive... so yeah, quite difficult to choose


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Ok, here are the comparison pictures.
> 195
> View attachment 15489471
> 
> 295
> View attachment 15489473


I like 195


----------



## tokareva

More good news, we have another comrade to add to the list on watch.ru from Belgorod. Somebody please make sure he gets on the list.

He wants a left crown. Thank you!


----------



## Okapi001

gak said:


> Any picture from side. I think if it is too flat like this then I would revert back to 195 just due to bezel shape.


Indeed, 195 looks more authentic, vintage.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> I like 195


I agree comrade, it's a classic design.
(I think this picture is actually a 193)


----------



## Ligavesh

Ok, I put myself and the last two guys in the list, so we now have 58 - altogether 51 divers. I gotta say, I'm thinking about whether getting the 192 or not - part of me wants the new version of the legendary diver, another part wants me to look for an authentic 191... But when I thing about it, if I want I could sell the 192 at a higher price and so finance the 191... choices, choices... I think I'm gonna change something till the last minute - btw, @tokareva , when exactly is the last minute?

btw, the link to the spreadsheet again, please check if everything is okay.


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ahh that's why you kindly offered to buy the last watch, your a real man and you need two 192's in titanium to cover up and deal with that particular predicament.
> 
> P.S
> 
> With the new member Garmy from St Petersburg and your Titanium jockstrap extension that must make 50 now ?





tokareva said:


> I agree comrade, it's a classic design.
> (I think this picture is actually a 193)
> 
> View attachment 15490540


That is just lovely.

I think we have 50 now and a few days before the 10th.

Good to go?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Ok, I put myself and the last two guys in the list, so we now have 58 - altogether 51 divers. I gotta say, I'm thinking about whether getting the 192 or not - part of me wants the new version of the legendary diver, another part wants me to look for an authentic 191... But when I thing about it, if I want I could sell the 192 at a higher price and so finance the 191... choices, choices... I think I'm gonna change something till the last minute - btw, @tokareva , when exactly is the last minute?


I guess when comrade Vadim demands the list , Probably Oct 10th at 00:01 Moscow time 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

I don't see why to push, we get nothing; if we wait a couple of days we might get more people sign up - you know that in these kind of buys there are always people who will back out, so it's good to be more. But if Vadim says now, then sure, we'll give him the list as is now.


----------



## gak

vesire said:


> Exampleof 295 - bronze, mokume gane dark, 46 mm


This 295 bezel looks different to what was shared by Vadim. @tokareva ... Probably there is a option to choose?


----------



## gak

vesire said:


> I had steel 295 aswell with different bezel profile and damasc dial


295 with another bezel profile


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I guess when comrade Vadim demands the list , Probably Oct 10th at 00:01 Moscow time ?


He standing behind you right now.

Don't look round...


----------



## Ligavesh

Just for shipp


gak said:


> This 295 bezel looks different to what was shared by Vadim. @tokareva ... Probably there is a option to choose?


Nevermind the bezel, for the dial it says mokume gane dark, I'm gonna add that in my order description... @BizzyC , you want that too? I don't know if it even means anything, but I'll write it in just in vase, I like the pattern in that photo very much,.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Just for shipp
> 
> Nevermind the bezel, for the dial it says mokume gane dark, I'm gonna add that in my order description... @BizzyC , you want that too? I don't know if it even means anything, but I'll write it in just in vase, I like the pattern in that photo very much,.


 No. Those last two shares were to just show Bezel difference within 295. So there seems to be an option for old bezel profile with 295 specs. If not then I will downgrade to 195.

Only if darker Mokume is an option I would have 2nd thoughts otherwise staying with Meteorite dial.


----------



## BizzyC

Yes, please. Thanks!



Ligavesh said:


> Nevermind the bezel, for the dial it says mokume gane dark, I'm gonna add that in my order description... @BizzyC , you want that too? I don't know if it even means anything, but I'll write it in just in vase, I like the pattern in that photo very much,.


----------



## Ligavesh

BizzyC said:


> Yes, please. Thanks!


Ok, I'm putting in old dark mokume gane, if possible old bezel profile.


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> That is just lovely.
> 
> I think we have 50 now and a few days before the 10th.
> 
> Good to go?





Ligavesh said:


> Ok, I put myself and the last two guys in the list, so we now have 58 - altogether 51 divers. I gotta say, I'm thinking about whether getting the 192 or not - part of me wants the new version of the legendary diver, another part wants me to look for an authentic 191... But when I thing about it, if I want I could sell the 192 at a higher price and so finance the 191... choices, choices... I think I'm gonna change something till the last minute - btw, @tokareva , when exactly is the last minute?
> 
> btw, the link to the spreadsheet again, please check if everything is okay.


59 units total, 53 divers

with one possible duplicate listing lines 8 and 17

I'm thinking of adding a bronze 195


----------



## taike

SKUAS72 said:


> I like 195


You have the same version on lines 8 and 17. Do you mean to get both?








Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> You have the same version on lines 8 and 17. Do you mean to get both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


there seem to be some issues with the list, PLEASE EVERYONE CHECK CAREFULLY


----------



## Ligavesh

BizzyC said:


> Yes, please. Thanks!


I put " the dark" and the "old bezel" in the description, see if it brings anything.


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> 59 units total, 53 divers
> 
> with one possible duplicate listing lines 8 and 17
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a bronze 195


I'm counting 59, but 6 Pobedas and 1 timer, so just 52 divers. I'm thinkin too of maybe adding another 195 bronze.. probably not, but it's a thought


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> I~m counting 59, but 6 Pobedas and 1 timer, so just 52 divers. [email protected] thinkin too of maybe adding another 195 bronze.. probably not, but it's a thought


5 Pobedas. Sort by column C for accurate count. See the copia


----------



## tokareva

I'm a little disappointed and somewhat confused there aren't many more members of the forum signed up for this little"project".


----------



## taike

Line 52 seems to be an error. Nickname 195 HR? Choices copied from BizzyC line 49.


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> Line 52 seems to be an error. Nickname 195 HR? Choices copied from BizzyC line 49.


yeah, no such member in our forum apparently...


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I'm a little disappointed and somewhat confused there aren't many more members of the forum signed up for this little"project".


Seems to be no takers at Affordables. Has anyone cross posted to Divers outside of the bronze thread?


----------



## MakaveliSK

taike said:


> Seems to be no takers at Affordables. Has anyone cross posted to Divers outside of the bronze thread?


I bumped the original thread in divers a few days ago.


----------



## tokareva

I'm really glad I decided to change the 193 from steel to bronze. To me personally bronze looks much better in this size. I found a helpful article in a German forum.









Agat Zlatoust 0193 SBL - ja, zu gross, macht aber echt Spaß.


An alle Uhrenfreunde, die immer wieder bemängeln das Uhren zu groß sind - hier habt Ihr eine Steilvorlage bei 16,5 cm HGU. Die Uhr ist (zu) groß, dennoch macht es mir einen riesen Spaß sie zu tragen. Beim Anlegen, im Bus, in der Stadt, im Cafe, ich kann mir mein Grinsen nicht entfernen und...




uhrforum.de





















The steel still looks great though, I wish I could get both.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> yeah, no such member in our forum apparently...


Comrade Sergei from Omsk (MaSG) is on the list twice. He only needs one.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade Sergei from Omsk (MaSG) is on the list twice. He only needs one.
> 
> View attachment 15491165


I only see him once at 53, someone corrected it? I wasn't the only one to temper with the list, I'll check out later what's the deal, am at work now.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm really glad I decided to change the 193 from steel to bronze. To me personally bronze looks much better in this size. I found a helpful article in a German forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agat Zlatoust 0193 SBL - ja, zu gross, macht aber echt Spaß.
> 
> 
> An alle Uhrenfreunde, die immer wieder bemängeln das Uhren zu groß sind - hier habt Ihr eine Steilvorlage bei 16,5 cm HGU. Die Uhr ist (zu) groß, dennoch macht es mir einen riesen Spaß sie zu tragen. Beim Anlegen, im Bus, in der Stadt, im Cafe, ich kann mir mein Grinsen nicht entfernen und...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15490876
> View attachment 15490877
> 
> 
> The steel still looks great though, I wish I could get both.
> View attachment 15490883
> View attachment 15490886


heh, tempted to go out with such a beast... but I think I'll stick to the 195s... I'm old enough for people to think a middle age crysis is on it's way if I show up with a 193


----------



## Ligavesh

btw, these watch.ru guys could check our 'russian' designations for our orders


----------



## Ligavesh

oh and btw thanks to the guy/girl who put my orders in the 'old' right order again, I'm not yet so well versed in spreadsheets, couldn't figure out how to do it on my own


----------



## Okapi001

So how do we proceed from here, now that we hit the target of 50 pieces?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> heh, tempted to go out with such a beast... but I think I'll stick to the 195s... I'm old enough for people to think a middle age crysis is on it's way if I show up with a 193


Hmmm, you know I wondering was if it would be age appropriate. 🤔

I don't want to look like one of those old timers that you see driving a Corvette.😂


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> So how do we proceed from here, now that we hit the target of 50 pieces?


I'm guessing we wait for more participants until the deadline, then send the list to comrade Vadim. After that I don't know what will happen.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> I'm guessing we wait for more participants until the deadline, then send the list to comrade Vadim. After that I don't know what will happen.


I expect that they will go through the list and then come back with questions to clarify the orders. Although list looks pretty clear but we made it up with available information. Now factory needs to have a look and verify.


----------



## SKUAS72

Im lost guys…..there are two o three models in 46mm...…………..I dont know what….Can zlatoust send us a photos of a diferents models avaliable? I would not like to choose the wrong model. I'm lost with in this dance of models and finishes


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Im lost guys&#8230;..there are two o three models in 46mm...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I dont know what&#8230;.Can zlatoust send us a photos of a diferents models avaliable? I would not like to choose the wrong model. I'm lost with in this dance of models and finishes


more photos wouldn't hurt, but there are photos on their site, and from the models that aren't on their site we have received photos already: steel meteorite, bronze meteorite, bronze mokume...

one gallery for example
and on their official site of course


----------



## RFollia

Checked list and all seems well. In my case the _195АИЖ_ is in fact a pobeda so I amended that.
But according to terms and conditions the offer is valid for watches ordered and paid (the "and paid) is very important as in theory for tomorrow we should all pay, and tomorrow I'll spend the whole day driving... worrying at least.
It's a suggestion, but I think we should not do something bad if somebody could forward a "draft" list today to Vadim to expect for his answer later . We should not forget that Zlatoust's time zone is GMT +7 hours so when in London is 13:00, in Zlatoust is almost time to sleep.
In Russia terms are taken very very seriously. And it would be not good missing this unique opportunity
Best regards to all


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Checked list and all seems well. In my case the _195АИЖ_ is in fact a pobeda so I amended that.
> But according to terms and conditions the offer is valid for watches ordered and paid (the "and paid) is very important as in theory for tomorrow we should all pay, and tomorrow I'll spend the whole day driving... worrying at least.
> It's a suggestion, but I think we should not do something bad if somebody could forward a "draft" list today to Vadim to expect for his answer later . We should not forget that Zlatoust's time zone is GMT +7 hours so when in London is 13:00, in Zlatoust is almost time to sleep.
> In Russia terms are taken very very seriously. And it would be not good missing this unique opportunity
> Best regards to all


Then Vadim should explain to us exactly how and to who should we pay - we have nothing from him, does he expects us to figure out for ourselves how to pay? To whom do I send money? Paypal adress? Do we have one?


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, can someone tell me what this model is? 

195-SSB-R-S-L

This is the one that appears in the list for me. I want a 195(46mm) Stainless steel, plain dial, saphire and crown at 9. It's my code number ok?


----------



## kickback72

Ligavesh said:


> Then Vadim should explain to us exactly how and to who should we pay - we have nothing from him, does he expects us to figure out for ourselves how to pay? To whom do I send money? Paypal adress? Do we have one?


There has to be some bulletproof solution here.. i sort of link in an email to each of us, and a confirmation after payment.


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, can someone tell me what this model is?
> 
> 195-SSB-R-S-L
> 
> This is the one that appears in the list for me. I want a 195(46mm) Stainless steel, plain dial, saphire and crown at 9. It's my code number ok?


yep, all correct


----------



## Danilao

Please, Tok, try to understand with meticulous certainty when Vadim is waiting for our list (better if he tells you the exact day and time for the correct and scrupulous sending  ).

I am afraid of receiving, at 00:01 on 11 October, an email with his final farewell to the expired offer :-/


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> yep, all correct


Many thanks comrade.


----------



## taike

Is the 195 bronze correct at 36,000 rubles?


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> Is the 195 bronze correct at 36,000 rubles?


Yes, the 195 is 36000 per most recent quotes. 42300 is for the 295 bronze.


----------



## gak

taike said:


> Is the 195 bronze correct at 36,000 rubles?


yes at 50+ order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

kickback72 said:


> There has to be some bulletproof solution here.. i sort of link in an email to each of us, and a confirmation after payment.


Yes, which means we need to give and email address to Tok to include with the order list. I don't know if Tok wants this responsibility or if everyone feels comfortable disclosing their email in this way. I hope Vadim doesn't think one person is going to pay for all the watches and we have to organize everything internally. Ideally we want to pay the factory and provide shipping details to the factory individually. This order is now huge and rather large sum of money will be due.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Im lost guys&#8230;..there are two o three models in 46mm...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I dont know what&#8230;.Can zlatoust send us a photos of a diferents models avaliable? I would not like to choose the wrong model. I'm lost with in this dance of models and finishes


Comrade, it's not nearly that confusing, the only one with a matte finish is the 195 CHS meteorite (stainless). Can you please specify which model you are interested in for clarification. Or just tell us what features you want and we will assign you a watch. ?

Again...this is the meteorite dial version in steel.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade, it's not nearly that confusing, the only one with a matte finish is the 195 CHS meteorite (stainless). Can you please specify which model you are interested in for clarification. Or just tell us what features you want and we will assign you a watch. 😂
> 
> Again...this is the meteorite dial version in steel.
> View attachment 15491891
> View attachment 15491896


Would a red seconds hand look better on that? Hard to tell...

Yeah I'm gonna ponder a bit on this one, maybe switch the colors of the sec. hands on my meteorite 195 and mokume 295... Also maybe gonna get another 195 meteorite instead of a 192, might wanna go some day later for a genuine 191 instead of a new 192... aah, difficult to choose


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrade, it's not nearly that confusing, the only one with a matte finish is the 195 CHS meteorite (stainless). Can you please specify which model you are interested in for clarification. Or just tell us what features you want and we will assign you a watch. ?
> 
> Again...this is the meteorite dial version in steel.
> View attachment 15491891
> View attachment 15491896


It is very hard tome to choose between the standard black or damask dial for my 195 steel with a crown at 9 o'clock (left) without seeing it. Like choosing between 195 bronze (with the crown in the same position as the steel one) between the standard dial and the mokume
if Im not wrong the price is 24000 and 36000 rubles. I think that im not the only one with this problem.....??
I have no problem with the pobeda 
please dont sent it with ups or defex
thank tok and the rest of the guys


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> It is very hard tome to choose between the standard black or damask dial for my 195 steel with a crown at 9 o'clock (left) without seeing it. Like choosing between 195 bronze (with the crown in the same position as the steel one) between the standard dial and the mokume
> if Im not wrong the price is 24000 and 36000 rubles. I think that im not the only one with this problem.....🤣🤣
> I have no problem with the pobeda
> please dont sent it with ups or defex
> thank tok and the rest of the guys


Ok comrade, I understand that it's hard to decide without actual pictures, but they don't have them because they aren't made yet. You will have to use some imagination or just get what you can actually look at.
Or get both models and sell one if you don't like it. 🤔😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Ok comrade, I understand that it's hard to decide without actual pictures, but they don't have them because they aren't made yet. You will have to use some imagination or just get what you can actually look at.
> Or get both models and sell one if you don't like it. 🤔😂


The thing is, Vadim should tell us till when do we have time to send him the orders, cause I'm going crazy changing numbers 192 195 hands colors red white in my head.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Ok comrade, I understand that it's hard to decide without actual pictures, but they don't have them because they aren't made yet. You will have to use some imagination or just get what you can actually look at.
> Or get both models and sell one if you don't like it. 🤔😂


I will think about it, but forget that i going to buy all the options avaliable


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> more photos wouldn't hurt, but there are photos on their site, and from the models that aren't on their site we have received photos already: steel meteorite, bronze meteorite, bronze mokume...
> one gallery for example
> and on their official site of course


Excellent idea! Comrade *SKUAS72 *just find a picture or pictures of what you want and we will make sure which model is correct for you. Just get what you want.

Just keep in mind that custom options like meteorite and Damascus dials will all be unique, no two are going to look the same.


----------



## Zany4

SKUAS72 said:


> I will think about it, but forget that i going to buy all the options avaliable


SKUAS72,
You are already on the list as committed to buy 4 watches. Is this correct?
Usted ya está en la lista comprometida a comprar 4 relojes. ¿Es esto correcto?


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> SKUAS72,
> You are already on the list as committed to buy 4 watches. Is this correct?
> Usted ya está en la lista comprometida a comprar 4 relojes. ¿Es esto correcto?





Zany4 said:


> SKUAS72,
> You are already on the list as committed to buy 4 watches. Is this correct?
> Usted ya está en la lista comprometida a comprar 4 relojes. ¿Es esto correcto?


No,... a 195 Steel and 195 bronce( I have to think what dial i want) and one poveda...


----------



## tokareva

I guess comrade Kotsov just bought two more watches then...😂


----------



## RFollia

It's already 10th oct in Zlatoust,but 4:12 in the morning. worried about the deadline looming....
I guess Vadim will give us a paypal address in order to send him payment by paypal, as it has been done previously in other projects like peacock, or blue samara, or the elektronika or sadko or Kronstadt


----------



## gak

RFollia said:


> It's already 10th oct in Zlatoust,but 4:12 in the morning. worried about the deadline looming....
> I guess Vadim will give us a paypal address in order to send him payment by paypal, as it has been done previously in other projects like peacock, or blue samara, or the elektronika or sadko or Kronstadt


I think before payment he needs to confirm if he is able to fulfill the orders "as is" listed in the sheet, with custom requests.


----------



## taike

taike said:


> You have the same version on lines 8 and 17. Do you mean to get both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com





SKUAS72 said:


> No,... a 195 Steel and 195 bronce( I have to think what dial i want) and one poveda...


You have two units of steel case damascus dial on the list. I will delete one steel.


----------



## tokareva

Do we still even have enough for 50 watch discount now ? 🙄


----------



## SKUAS72

I like this one 

















with this dial, is it possible?


----------



## SKUAS72

And 195 Steel with black dial sappire and left crown


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> I like this one
> View attachment 15492151
> 
> View attachment 15492152
> 
> 
> with this dial, is it possible?


that's 295 bronze mokume dial, it's 42300 rubles

I also ordered one like that; someone said it's "dark" mokume, so I added "dark" in my order for the dial

you gotta know though, mokume like damascus dials (meteorite too I guess) vary in their pattern - you never see two of the same; I just hope I get one that's similar in looks to that one

edit: oh wait, I just realized you want a bronze 195 case with a mokume dial - not sure if that's possible... maybe? in Vadim's price list mokume dials came only with 295 bronze


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> that's 295 bronze mokume dial, it's 42300 rubles
> 
> I also ordered one like that; someone said it's "dark" mokume, so I added "dark" in my order for the dial


What is the diferents between 195 y 295?


----------



## SKUAS72

I can added nokume to 195?


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> I can added nokume to 195?


ask Vadim, I don't know

what's differnet between 295 and 195 - see the pages before, it's been discussed - slight difference in looks of the bezel (many forum members prefer the looks of 195), but 295 has better WR, is a more advanced design technically, is a bit thinner overall


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Do we still even have enough for 50 watch discount now ? 🙄


we're at 50 divers exactly

btw, thanks comrade @taike for editing the spreadsheet literally as we speak


----------



## Ligavesh

goddamn it still thinking should I go for a 192 or a meteorite 195 bronze, can't sleep now, gonna wait till Vadim calls


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> goddamn it still thinking should I go for a 192 or a meteorite 195 bronze, can't sleep now, gonna wait till Vadim calls


Comrade,
I also have been thinking a lot about my choose. What dial to take: regular or damascus or mokume or meteorit. But after I said to myself "hey, Ruslan, please stop. You need bronze, let it be regular. Just stop thinking about it and relax" strongly recommend you to do the same or you never keep calm. Just ask your heart only once. The quick answer will be the best.))))


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> ask Vadim, I don't know
> 
> what's differnet between 295 and 195 - see the pages before, it's been discussed - slight difference in looks of the bezel (many forum members prefer the looks of 195), but 295 has better WR, is a more advanced design technically, is a bit thinner overall


Well, Tok could you ask Vlad if is possible the 195 with mokume? And the price?


----------



## tokareva

There is another comrade from watch.ru that I believe thought he was on the list. I need to confirm what he wants or if he actually wants on the list. I think he does.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Well, Tok could you ask Vlad if is possible the 195 with mokume? And the price?


Yes, bronze I assume...


Ligavesh said:


> we're at 50 divers exactly
> Ok thanks, is this comrade on the list?


*EDIT: *What's wrong with this format? I can't make a new post without dragging in the last old Post, creating a multiple quote posts.


----------



## Zany4

Also we need final shipping price to add to the watch price...


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Yes, bronze I assume...
> 
> *EDIT: *What's wrong with this format? I can't make a new post without dragging in the last old Post, creating a multiple quote posts.


I don't see a guy with that username on the list, what does he want anyway?


----------



## Kotsov

Getting exciting.

Gŕr


----------



## Ligavesh

Changed my "50 orders only" order from 192 to 195 bronze meteorite... Reasoning - it's about 50 euros more, but I still don't know if I want a 192 or a genuine 191, and even if I change my mind later on, it's gonna be way more easier to sell the bronze 195 than the 192. And I'm eyeing a couple of 191s on ebay - pricey atm, but maybe they'd make a deal...

If I don't change my mind again in the next half an hour that is.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I don't see a guy with that username on the list, what does he want anyway?


He wants a 295 CHS with sapphire, but needed to find out if they would make him one. He spends quite a bit with the factory.



https://m.facebook.com/groups/Russianwatchcollectors/permalink/2419267071509237/


----------



## tokareva

Luis965 said:


> If the price is 24,000 rubles for piece I want one 195 Meteorite and one 195 Damascus like this:
> 
> View attachment 15417174


Comrade Luis are you on the list?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> He wants a 295 CHS with sapphire, but needed to find out if they would make him one. He spends quite a bit with the factory.


comrade @taike put him on


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade Luis are you on the list?


he is, twice , among the first


----------



## Ligavesh

A watch related Question to relax the atmosphere: what kind of movement did the old 191 use and how easy is it to service. Same goes for 192's 2409.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Comrade Vadim has sent us this list to fill out.


195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - _23__ pieces

195ЧС stainless steel, standard dial - _3__ pcs

195ЧС stainless steel, дамасская damascus dial - _4__ pcs

195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _8__ pieces

195ChSB bronze, standard dial - _2__ pieces

195CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - _1__ pieces

193CHS, dial meteorite - _3___ pieces

193CHSB bronze, standard dial - _1___ pieces

192 ЧС, standard dial - _1__ pieces

295ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _1__ pieces

295ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _1__ pieces

295CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - _2__ pieces

295 ЧС, standard dial - _1__ pieces

Победа П195 - _5__ pieces

часы 195АИЖ-с (Победа П195 c красной звездой) - _1__ pieces

Таймер РВ-1-60Н - _1__ pieces

(recap through number 58)


----------



## tokareva

Thank you comrade *taike*! I also forgot to thank you along with the others before...😣


----------



## RFollia

Thank you all for great effort. Is there only 1x 192чс (mine standard dial) on the final list? This is a very exciting sleepless night...


----------



## Red PeeKay

It's all quite confusing with sizes and models. I've tried to modify my entry to add I would prefer a darker mokume dial of possible with no luck. 

If someone could do that, it would be much appreciated. 

To confirm I want the 46mm bronze lefty, mokume (darker dial) white seconds hand and if possible the cathedral hands that the 292 has, however am happy to go with the straight hands if not possible. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> It's all quite confusing with sizes and models. I've tried to modify my entry to add I would prefer a darker mokume dial of possible with no luck.
> 
> If someone could do that, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> To confirm I want the 46mm bronze lefty, mokume (darker dial) white seconds hand and if possible the cathedral hands that the 292 has, however am happy to go with the straight hands if not possible. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Cathedral hands will not be possible comrade, they just don't make them for anything other than 60mm watches.

I have suggested that they add them to other models before, unsuccessfully.


----------



## [email protected]

taike said:


> 195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - _23__ pieces
> 
> 195ЧС stainless steel, standard dial - _3__ pcs
> 
> 195ЧС stainless steel, дамасская damascus dial - _4__ pcs
> 
> 195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _8__ pieces
> 
> 195ChSB bronze, standard dial - _2__ pieces
> 
> 195CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - _1__ pieces
> 
> 193CHS, dial meteorite - _3___ pieces
> 
> 193CHSB bronze, standard dial - _1___ pieces
> 
> 192 ЧС, standard dial - _1__ pieces
> 
> 295ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _1__ pieces
> 
> 295ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - _1__ pieces
> 
> 295CHSB bronze, Mokume dial - _2__ pieces
> 
> 295 ЧС, standard dial - _1__ pieces
> 
> Победа П195 - _5__ pieces
> 
> часы 195АИЖ-с (Победа П195 c красной звездой) - _1__ pieces
> 
> Таймер РВ-1-60Н - _1__ pieces


A few days ago, in the spreadsheet, I did change my request for a bronze meteorite 193 to a bronze meteorite 293. If that combination is possible for 293, that's what I want.

(I just don't see it listed there, so I want to be sure I'm recorded correctly.)


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> A few days ago, in the spreadsheet, I did change my request for a bronze meteorite 193 to a bronze meteorite 293. If that combination is possible for 293, that's what I want.
> 
> (I just don't see it listed there, so I want to be sure I'm recorded correctly.)


I'm sure this list we are submitting is only a preliminary report. I think we will all have an opportunity to clarify our choices, either before or during ordering.


----------



## RFollia

I am still worried with the "ordered and paid" issue. Lunch time in Zlatoust...we're almost there.Comrade Tokareva please send list.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> I am still worried with the "ordered and paid" issue. Lunch time in Zlatoust...we're almost there.Comrade Tokareva please send list.


I already sent it 😁


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Cathedral hands will not be possible comrade, they just don't make them for anything other than 60mm watches.
> 
> I have suggested that they add them to other models before, unsuccessfully.


I thought as much.. I'm happy with the standard hands with a white second hand then. Hopefully with the darker mokume dial. Hopefully they changed their mind in future and include the cathedral hands in the other models... they are a great looking hand.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Thank you all for great effort. Is there only 1x 192чс (mine standard dial) on the final list? This is a very exciting sleepless night...


yeah, the other one was mine, but I changed it to a 195 bronze meteorite... hopefully won't regret it....


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I already sent it


That's one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind


----------



## tokareva

Comrades good news, we have another participant. Please add comrade Alekseilud to the list.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades good news, we have another participant. Please add comrade Alekseilud to the list.
> View attachment 15492825


I put him on the list.


----------



## Ligavesh

Btw @tokareva or comrade @taike , when putting the order for Alekseilud, I accidentally deleted the Russian designation for ArtemKuzminykh 's order - do you remember whether he wanted a white or a red seconds hand (or did he have a preference about it at all)? I left it as white when correcting.


----------



## tokareva

I don't think he specified, we can ask him about it later.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I don't think he specified, we can ask him about it later.


I erased the color specification then; he probably would have said if he wanted red, and white is probably the default option.


----------



## cognac

Кто нибудь может мне объяснить, что значит в Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog надпись this order only if we reach 50! ??? - если стоимость 26400 будет возможна только если закажут 50 штук часов 193-SSM-M-S-L , и цена на текущий момент будет гораздо выше, тогда перерегистрируйте меня на модель 195-SSM-M-S-L и white seconds hand, мой номер 51


----------



## Ligavesh

cognac said:


> Кто нибудь может мне объяснить, что значит в Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog надпись this order only if we reach 50! ??? - если стоимость 26400 будет возможна только если закажут 50 штук часов 193-SSM-M-S-L , и цена на текущий момент будет гораздо выше, тогда перерегистрируйте меня на модель 195-SSM-M-S-L и white seconds hand, мой номер 51


этот заказ только если 50 шт. рабат - 50 together: 195,193,192,295,293..., but no Pobeda P195, Pobeda doesn't count


----------



## Ligavesh

cognac said:


> Кто нибудь может мне объяснить, что значит в Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog надпись this order only if we reach 50! ??? - если стоимость 26400 будет возможна только если закажут 50 штук часов 193-SSM-M-S-L , и цена на текущий момент будет гораздо выше, тогда перерегистрируйте меня на модель 195-SSM-M-S-L и white seconds hand, мой номер 51


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> I erased the color specification then; he probably would have said if he wanted red, and white is probably the default option.


You changed from:
295 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка

To:
295 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов

There is version history so you can track all changes from each version to next one.


----------



## cognac

Ligavesh said:


>


спасибо


----------



## palletwheel

I just found out about this. Is it possible to get black dialed Titanium 195 with a right sided crown at this price as part of this buy?


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> I just found out about this. Is it possible to get black dialed Titanium 195 with a right sided crown at this price as part of this buy?


I don't think Titanium is included in this group-buy (see photo in post above, it lacks just the 195 bronze meteorite), but @tokareva could explain better.


----------



## palletwheel

Ligavesh said:


> I don't think Titanium is included in this group-buy (see photo in post above, it lacks just the 195 bronze meteorite), but @tokareva could explain better.


Sadly can't read Russian, if there is an English translation can you or someone point me to it? 65 pages, TL;DR at this point lol.


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> Sadly can't read Russian, if there is an English translation can you or someone point me to it? 65 pages, TL;DR at this point lol.


A sketch I made on my phone, hope you can read doctor's handwriting:










"Price 20 30 50" means price when 20, 30, or 50 watches are ordered (alltogether, any modell). 195 bronze meteorite that's not on this list is 36k for 50, I think 42 for 30 or something like that.

Btw, I spelled meteorite wrongly as "metheorite"


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> I just found out about this. Is it possible to get black dialed Titanium 195 with a right sided crown at this price as part of this buy?


I'm checking on it now, probably not, but maybe it's possible. Maybe a nice steel or bronze model would be something you would be interested in. We have a choice of meteorite or Damascus dials or plain black.


----------



## palletwheel

Ligavesh said:


> A sketch I made on my phone, hope you can read doctor's handwriting:
> 
> View attachment 15493937
> 
> 
> "Price 20 30 50" means price when 20, 30, or 50 watches are ordered (alltogether, any modell).


Is CH titanium? How do I specify crown direction?


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> I'm checking on it now, probably not, but maybe it's possible. Maybe a nice steel or bronze model would be something you would be interested in. We have a choice of meteorite or Damascus dials or plain black.


Not a man of steel, lol. Thanks for checking on this, it would be great if it worked out.


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> Is CH titanium? How do I specify crown direction?


CH is short for watch I think, it's just a model designation. If it's just CH than it's steel, if there's a B too - it's bronze. I don't know how would titanium be designated cause it's not on the list - I suppose "CHT". You just write what kind of watch you want and someone will put it on the spreadsheet we have. Just write crown at 9 or crown at 3.

edit: ****, I mean CHS is steel, CHSB is bronze, CHST would be titanium etc...


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> CH is short for watch I think, it's just a model designation. If it's just CH than it's steel, if there's a B too - it's bronze. I don't know how would titanium be designated cause it's not on the list - I suppose "CHT". You just write what kind of watch you want and someone will put it on the spreadsheet we have. Just write crown at 9 or crown at 3.
> 
> edit: ****, I mean CHS is steel, CHSB is bronze, CHST would be titanium etc...


CH we use to indicate translit for "ч". Часы means watch. CHSB means ЧСБ - Часы (watch) Специальные (special) Бронзовые (bronze).
So:
ЧС - Часы Специальные из нержавеющей стали
ЧСБ - Часы Специальные Бронзовые
ЧСТ - Часы Специальные Титановые etc....


----------



## tokareva

Will someone please add a white seconds hand on the order list of comrade *cognac*? Watch 51 line 52.
Thank you.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Will someone please add a white seconds hand on the order list of comrade *cognac*? Watch 51 line 52.
> Thank you.


done, Cognac has a white seconds hand now


----------



## RFollia

Good morning everyone! One question, was the deadline over? Did wwe get an extension? Did someone manage to send list to Vadim? Did he reply? Do we have more news on the project? Best regards to all


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Good morning everyone! One question, was the deadline over? Did wwe get an extension? Did someone manage to send list to Vadim? Did he reply? Do we have more news on the project? Best regards to all


Good questions, good morning!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

RFollia said:


> Good morning everyone! One question, was the deadline over? Did wwe get an extension? Did someone manage to send list to Vadim? Did he reply? Do we have more news on the project? Best regards to all


My understanding is that Tok has sent the list and we are awaiting a reply.



tokareva said:


> I already sent it ?


Please someone let us know if they know different.

Oh.. and good evening from the Land down under


----------



## Red PeeKay

Confuse-a-cat said:


> My understanding is that Tok has sent the list and we are awaiting a reply.
> 
> Please someone let us know if they know different.
> 
> Oh.. and good evening from the Land down under


Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
You better run, you better take cover! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

We are waiting for a reply from comrade Vadim, he is probably taking a break during the weekend.


----------



## taike

These are girly watches

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










(Russian ballerina wearing a dive watch is not suitable for those under 18?)


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> These are girly watches
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I knew I should've gone with the 53mm...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Red PeeKay said:


> Where women glow and men plunder
> Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
> You better run, you better take cover!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Great song; had that played at my wedding (in Brazil; lots of puzzled faces as my inlaws are more into Samba... ...still worth it to see Mrs Aardvark's second cousin attempting - and succeeding - to dance a samba to it).


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

taike said:


> These are girly watches
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Russian ballerina wearing a dive watch is not suitable for those under 18?)


Ohh no ..Have I made a bad mistake ?.. Are you sure this lady is not 8 feet tall with 9 inch wrists?


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ohh no ..Have I made a bad mistake ?.. Are you sure this lady is not 8 feet tall with 9 inch wrists?


I don't know why everybody goes on about how big these watches are. As you can see it looks perfectly fine even on the ballerina. Another reason I went with a 193.

So anyone expecting a giant looking watch may be disappointed.


----------



## vesire

Here is 53 mm on my 18,5 mm wrist










Here is 46mm on my 18,5 mm wrist










Here is 46 besides 53 mm


----------



## tokareva

How does the 193 feel when you wear it? Is it comfortable, loose, too heavy?


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> These are girly watches
> 
> (Russian ballerina wearing a dive watch is not suitable for those under 18?)


Now I understand why the shipment will cost 2000 rubles, the Lady in the photo will personally deliver the watch and improvise a custom choreography for each of us, right?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Red PeeKay said:


> Where women glow and men plunder
> Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
> You better run, you better take cover!


Possibly worthy of the greatest lyric in Australian music:-

Where beer does flow and men chunder .

This truly evokes magical and wondrous reflections of a real mans younger life.. He definitely has earnt the right to a Real mans watch now.


----------



## vesire

tokareva said:


> How does the 193 feel when you wear it? Is it comfortable, loose, too heavy?


I dont wear this, just tried it ,huuuge
I wear 195, feels perfect


----------



## gak

why so much silence and no news from outer space?


----------



## RFollia

Except for Spain (National holiday today), today is working day nearly everywhere else. The ditto "No news...good news" does not seem to be applicable. Hope we did not miss the deadline.... Best regards to all


----------



## Ligavesh

The way I see it, we're all waiting - first of all @tokareva - on a message from Vadim, i.e. from the Zlatoust factory. It was a weekend, today Monday - I would expect things to go a bit slowly at first... but yeah, we are all now waiting.


----------



## tokareva

I did tell Vadim that people are still signing up and asked if we can have a little more time... maybe that's why we haven't heard anything yet.🤔

There is also a comrade on watch.ru waiting for an answer about getting titanium.


----------



## reporterreporter

Just saw a similar meteor in a museum and am interested. Should I sign up myself or go through tokareva? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

reporterreporter said:


> Just saw a similar meteor in a museum and am interested. Should I sign up myself or go through tokareva?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You can sign up yourself, but definitely inform @tokareva, as he already sent the initial list.


----------



## tokareva

reporterreporter said:


> Just saw a similar meteor in a museum and am interested. Should I sign up myself or go through tokareva?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Please add yourself to the list, I don't see how it could hurt adding a few more. We are officially past the deadline however.


----------



## tokareva

I just sent comrade Vadim a message asking about the details of what to do next. It also occurred to me that he might be off work due to Columbus day.🤔😂


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> I just sent comrade Vadim a message asking about the details of what to do next. It also occurred to me that he might be off work due to Columbus day.🤔😂


Hi Comrade,

Any news about being able to order the 195 Titanium? Thanks!


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Hi Comrade,
> 
> Any news about being able to order the 195 Titanium? Thanks!


I also asked about it again when I asked Vadim to give us further information.


----------



## tokareva

Somebody please add this comrade to the list. Thank you.

I've already asked him about the crown location.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Somebody please add this comrade to the list. Thank you.
> 
> I've already asked him about the crown location.
> 
> View attachment 15496451


Nightshift reporting for duty (what good afternoon?), he doesn't have a crown position assigned though.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Nightshift reporting for duty (what good afternoon?), he doesn't have a crown position assigned though.


I'm waiting for him to send it.
We could just pick one for him so he will be surprised 😁😂


----------



## tokareva

Well, so much for the surprise...
He wants it at 3.


----------



## tokareva

vesire said:


> I dont wear this, just tried it ,huuuge
> I wear 195, feels perfect


Thank you for the information comrade. I'm still going to keep the order for the 193.

Here is a 46mm 194 on my 17cm wrist. It's obviously a bigger watch, but sometimes I wish it could be a little bigger. If the 193 isn't for me I should be able to easily sell it for more than I paid.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well, so much for the surprise...
> He wants it at 3.
> View attachment 15496841


done


----------



## tokareva

Here's the official Zlatoust training video from the factory. Some of you may not have seen it.

Видеогалерея продукции Златоустовского часового завода


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> Please add yourself to the list, I don't see how it could hurt adding a few more. We are officially past the deadline however.


I am very worried if we have no more news. As all runs in pre-planned way, in case they say the deadline is the 10th, in theory they don't care if it's 51 o5 100 watches. I guess they calculate the time needed to produce them, the machines to be shifted, staff to be allocated and so on. The factory is huge. Hope Vadim replies soon with some news. Don't mind how long does it take to get the watch, my worry is to know whether we might actually get it.Remember when in spanish forum HdR some of us took part in a collective purchase of hand wound 194-1 CHs around 5 years ago. The deadline was sacred.
Best regards to everyine and thanks to Tokareva and the rest of the people making this project possible.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Here's the official Zlatoust training video from the factory. Some of you may not have seen it.
> 
> Видеогалерея продукции Златоустовского часового завода


Thanks for posting the link; interesting to see so many fellow left handers in the video (or at least people wearing watches on their right wrists).


----------



## tokareva

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Thanks for posting the link; interesting to see so many fellow left handers in the video (or at least people wearing watches on their right wrists).


I suspect that it may have been done for filming purposes, did you notice that the skydiver was wearing his watch upside down? ?









Can you even use a watch for skydiving? I thought they use an altimeter... maybe he was just wondering how much time was left until lunch. ?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Here's the official Zlatoust training video from the factory. Some of you may not have seen it.
> 
> Видеогалерея продукции Златоустовского часового завода


Okay, where do I sign up for the Russian military... clearly a well paid job... driving a Ferrari! Sign me up Comrade!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Hi Comrade,
> 
> Any news about being able to order the 195 Titanium? Thanks!


Unfortunately he can only offer Zirconium at this time. I'm waiting for the price.

*Edit: *Well now apparently you can have titanium 195 for 30,000 rubles if I understood correctly, a great deal.

"30,000 rubles price 195ChST as part of the purchase"

*However*, it's not in stock so you will have to wait for it. *Until March 2021*


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I know that a lot of you are wondering about the payment arrangements. Comrade Vadim told me this, but I'm not sure what he means and I'm trying to clarify.

"You yourself designate the terms when customers make payment, for example, from 10/20/2020 to 11/10/2020"

It seems like a nice plan however and gives us plenty of time to pay, I think.🤔


----------



## kickback72

I am quite new to this forum, but the biggest issue for me is constantly tracking this tread in search for the latest news among all other irrelevant posts.. 🙈 And i am also a bit confused on how, if ever, you have managed this type «group order» in other cases. I am usually a positive person, and happy that someone can bring this type of offer..🙏 but i hope someone have a clear idea on how to go through with the next fase- ordering and payment.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately he can only offer Zirconium at this time. I'm waiting for the price.
> 
> *Edit: *Well now apparently you can have titanium 195 for 30,000 rubles if I understood correctly, a great deal.
> 
> "30,000 rubles price 195ChST as part of the purchase"
> 
> *However*, it's not in stock so you will have to wait for it. *Until March 2021*


Uuuuuh, tempting... And I promised myself to keep the money for some aliexpress- glow in the dark like a christmass tree-NH35...


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> I am quite new to this forum, but the biggest issue for me is constantly tracking this tread in search for the latest news among all other irrelevant posts.. 🙈 And i am also a bit confused on how, if ever, you have managed this type «group order» in other cases. I am usually a positive person, and happy that someone can bring this type of offer..🙏 but i hope someone have a clear idea on how to go through with the next fase- ordering and payment.


we're waiting on Vadim to tell us - he got the list


----------



## tokareva

Additionally we can continue to add participants but need to update the list.


----------



## tokareva

kickback72 said:


> I am quite new to this forum, but the biggest issue for me is constantly tracking this tread in search for the latest news among all other irrelevant posts.. 🙈 And i am also a bit confused on how, if ever, you have managed this type «group order» in other cases. I am usually a positive person, and happy that someone can bring this type of offer..🙏 but i hope someone have a clear idea on how to go through with the next fase- ordering and payment.


This isn't the first group purchase of Zlatoust watches, they have them all the time (exaggeration) at watch.ru. I don't know the particulars of the operation however but I'm sure it will work out ok. Please remain patient.


----------



## SKUAS72

have we some notices about the 195 bronce mokume?


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately he can only offer Zirconium at this time. I'm waiting for the price.
> 
> *Edit: *Well now apparently you can have titanium 195 for 30,000 rubles if I understood correctly, a great deal.
> 
> "30,000 rubles price 195ChST as part of the purchase"
> 
> *However*, it's not in stock so you will have to wait for it. *Until March 2021*


And that would be Titanium case with all dial options?
Did we hear from Vadim if it is possible to use older bezel on 295, as I want that. If not then I will switch to 195.


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I know that a lot of you are wondering about the payment arrangements. Comrade Vadim told me this, but I'm not sure what he means and I'm trying to clarify.
> 
> "You yourself designate the terms when customers make payment, for example, from 10/20/2020 to 11/10/2020"
> 
> It seems like a nice plan however and gives us plenty of time to pay, I think.🤔


I think he is trying to mean that we should notify the dates between which we would be doing payments (from 10/20/2020 to 11/10/2020), that means all payments (I mean all) should be done or received within that time frame. How about if we decide a "resaonable" one?
best regards


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> And that would be Titanium case with all dial options?
> Did we hear from Vadim if it is possible to use older bezel on 295, as I want that. If not then I will switch to 195.


That is titanium with a plain dial. I'm not even sure if titanium is actually an option, he mentioned waiting for the next collective purchase after he gave me the information and I had already posted the price.

You want a 195 bezel on a 295 watch?


----------



## Red PeeKay

So with regards to moving forward with our preparations to pay, it would be useful to get a final price for all selections.

It would be great if the company could look at the spreadsheet given to them and write in the final price for every buyer (rather than a general one for a given model). In other words, get the final spreadsheet, add in what every buyer will owe and repost in this forum. That way I find my name and on that line is what I owe. No confusion.

Then give us instructions on how to pay in the various formats, ie. PayPal, direct bank transfers etc and shipping options and costs to add on.

Looking forward to wrapping this up! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> have we some notices about the 195 bronce mokume?


Let me ask again.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Let me ask again.


thanks tok


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> That is titanium with a plain dial. I'm not even sure if titanium is actually an option, he mentioned waiting for the next collective purchase after he gave me the information and I had already posted the price.
> 
> You want a 195 bezel on a 295 watch?


I have seen many pictures of 295 with round lipped bezel just like in 195 ( I want that configuration, without compromising on benefits of 295). There were only few with the new very flat bezel on 295 and Vadim shared the same. At least in his one picture it looked very new flat style.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> thanks tok


Message from Vadim...
"This is the 295chsb model"


----------



## gak

gak said:


> I have seen many pictures of 295 with round lipped bezel just like in 195 ( I want that configuration, without compromising on benefits of 295). There were only few with the new very flat bezel on 295 and Vadim shared the same. At least in his one picture it looked very new flat style.


Good bezel or I may say old style bezel examples from official site and they are on 295 model:
see that that round profile starting where coin edge ends and then later becoes flatter. This is what I want.









another ok one from official site.. just to show bezel









Wrong or the new one which I dont want is just what Vadim shared and also I see it on un-official page.









Un-official also have many 295 pictures with the rounded edge bezel.


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately he can only offer Zirconium at this time. I'm waiting for the price.
> 
> *Edit: *Well now apparently you can have titanium 195 for 30,000 rubles if I understood correctly, a great deal.
> 
> "30,000 rubles price 195ChST as part of the purchase"
> 
> *However*, it's not in stock so you will have to wait for it. *Until March 2021*


As long as we have the communication right, and they are reliable, I have no problem with the wait. I would just need to understand how payment and delivery would work (I'm in the US) in this case. I just wouldn't want to pay and then find out this slipped to March 2022, lol. If its easier to PM me with the details, feel free, I'm also closely watching this space. In terms of code, not sure what "195ChST" means, but for clarity I'm asking for a 195 Titanium, black dial, crown at 3, exactly this watch from the catalog:





__





Buy Titanium Dive Watch 195 46mm Sapphire from Zlatoust Watch Factory


Buy Zlatoust 195 46mm Titanium Dive Watch. We Are A Russian Microbrand Watch Manufacturer That Specializes In Dive Watches. Titanium watches are almost weightless and feel warm to the touch because of low thermal conductivity of the metal.




zlatoustwatch.com





Please confirm and then I'll be happy to move forward. Thanks comrade!


----------



## Danilao

I believe Tok is working on payment methods, times and shipping methods with the former Soviet company. We hope the good Vadim can satisfy our curiosity as soon as possible (perhaps with a nice email signed with a fountain pen). 
But, for now, let him organize the production, otherwise he might get distracted


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> In terms of code, not sure what "195ChST" means, but for clarity I'm asking for a 195 Titanium


It means 195 Titanium.


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> I have seen many pictures of 295 with round lipped bezel just like in 195 ( I want that configuration, without compromising on benefits of 295). There were only few with the new very flat bezel on 295 and Vadim shared the same. At least in his one picture it looked very new flat style.


Vadim said you can have 195 bezel with no price change.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> thanks tok


Comrade is this what you want?
I don't think the bracelet is included.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> I am very worried if we have no more news. As all runs in pre-planned way, in case they say the deadline is the 10th, in theory they don't care if it's 51 o5 100 watches. I guess they calculate the time needed to produce them, the machines to be shifted, staff to be allocated and so on. The factory is huge. Hope Vadim replies soon with some news. Don't mind how long does it take to get the watch, my worry is to know whether we might actually get it.Remember when in spanish forum HdR some of us took part in a collective purchase of hand wound 194-1 CHs around 5 years ago. The deadline was sacred.
> Best regards to everyine and thanks to Tokareva and the rest of the people making this project possible.


Don't worry comrade, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade is this what you want?
> I don't think the bracelet is included.
> View attachment 15497829


Nice, is this the current mokume pattern? If it is I'm glad I've ordered it.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, is this the current mokume pattern? If it is I'm glad I've ordered it.


Well it may be current, but as comrade Ruslan mentioned earlier, the mokume for this order isn't even manufactured yet .So it might not look exactly like the example in the picture. How it looks is probably subjective.

I'm going to assume they can get really close to the same look however, it seems like they would have to be able to control the formula, if that's the right word.


----------



## Ligavesh

Meh, if I don't like the pattern I'll just sell it, maybe use the money to find a nice 191 with papers and all.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, if I don't like the pattern I'll just sell it, maybe use the money to find a nice 191 with papers and all.


I think it should look approximately like the one shown. They must know how to replicate the same look by experience, this is a city know for it's metallurgy.

They might even be able to make it exactly like the one in the picture, I would just be cautious about expecting it to look exactly the same.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Vadim said you can have 195 bezel with no price change.


and we have a Deal ... As long as only looks are same and rest of the specifications remain same


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, if I don't like the pattern I'll just sell it, maybe use the money to find a nice 191 with papers and all.


I assume you are more concerned about darker color vs lighter color. I think that can be confirmed in advance easily. When we just say pattern then I think your question gets bit more difficult for Vadim to answer. They should have good control on approximate color. And in most cases pattern is also in control but not exactly similar ever.


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> and we have a Deal ... As long as only looks are same and rest of the specifications remain same


Please make sure you are on the list correctly with the bezel option etc.


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> I assume you are more concerned about darker color vs lighter color. I think that can be confirmed in advance easily. When we just say pattern then I think your question gets bit more difficult for Vadim to answer. They should have good control on approximate color. And in most cases pattern is also in control but not exactly similar ever.


No, it's not just lighter vs. darker; I've seen earlier versions that look to me like some brownish camo pattern - even though I know it's the exclusive mokume, I still didn't like it. The one I quoted I like. Whatever, like I said, if I don't like it I'll just sell it and maybe buy me a 191 or a new 192 with the money, I did order a bronze meteorite 195 too anyway.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> No, it's not just lighter vs. darker; I've seen earlier versions that look to me like some brownish camo pattern - even though I know it's the exclusive mokume, I still didn't like it. The one I quoted I like. Whatever, like I said, if I don't like it I'll just sell it and maybe buy me a 191 or a new 192 with the money, I did order a bronze meteorite 195 too anyway.


Give me a little time and I will try to verify what the mokume we order for this particular purchase with look like.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> No, it's not just lighter vs. darker; I've seen earlier versions that look to me like some brownish camo pattern - even though I know it's the exclusive mokume, I still didn't like it. The one I quoted I like. Whatever, like I said, if I don't like it I'll just sell it and maybe buy me a 191 or a new 192 with the money, I did order a bronze meteorite 195 too anyway.


that camo version is the worst. Lets hope they don't make those in this batch. You are safe anyways with bronze meteorite.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Give me a little time and I will try to verify what the mokume we order for this particular purchase with look like.


I think you already asked Vadim for photos of current mokume watches and the one you posted were a bit different than this last one, but also nice, that's why I decided to order it... But like you said, these ones aren't made yet and could turn out different... Either way not a big deal like a said, I can sell it if I don't like it and then wait for the next group buy (I plan to anyway) - you said yourself they often have group buys at Zlatoust through watch.ru or through here - in the meantime I'll have my steel and bronze 195 meteorite


----------



## SKUAS72

yes Tok, but im thinking about 195 bronce with meteorite dial...the waiting time is killing me


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately he can only offer Zirconium at this time. I'm waiting for the price.
> 
> *Edit: *Well now apparently you can have titanium 195 for 30,000 rubles if I understood correctly, a great deal.
> 
> "30,000 rubles price 195ChST as part of the purchase"
> 
> *However*, it's not in stock so you will have to wait for it. *Until March 2021*


I'm in


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Here's the official Zlatoust training video from the factory. Some of you may not have seen it.
> 
> Видеогалерея продукции Златоустовского часового завода


Grr


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'm in


Do you mean in addition to what you have already requested?


gak said:


> that camo version is the worst. Lets hope they don't make those in this batch. You are safe anyways with bronze meteorite.


Personally I think the "camo" looks great, although readability suffers a little. I do think the meteorite is the best choice personally however, that's why I got it.😁


----------



## palletwheel

Given the headlong rush here, not meaning to push, are we ok for a 195ChST?


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Given the headlong rush here, not meaning to push, are we ok for a 195ChST?


I'm going to need to clarify that with Vadim.
I'm asking now

Just out of curiosity what's so great about titanium? This is for anybody who wants to answer.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm going to need to clarify that with Vadim.
> I'm asking now
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's so great about titanium? This is for anybody who wants to answer.


It's very heat-resistant and relatively light.

lol, just saw the video


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> I'm going to need to clarify that with Vadim.
> I'm asking now
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's so great about titanium? This is for anybody who wants to answer.


The only thing I can think of is it's a lot lighter than SS. The downside to every Titanium watch I own is that it scratches within the first 10 minutes of wearing just by staring at it wrong.

I love the color of titanium but I like to feel a watch on my wrist and I have to work out my left arm to make it as big as my right.


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> The only thing I can think of is it's a lot lighter than SS. The downside to every Titanium watch I own is that it scratches within the first 10 minutes of wearing just by staring at it wrong.
> 
> I love the color of titanium but I like to feel a watch on my wrist and I have to work out my left arm to make it as big as my right.


😂😂😂 You're crazy! 😜


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> I'm going to need to clarify that with Vadim.
> I'm asking now
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's so great about titanium? This is for anybody who wants to answer.


Lighter but as strong as steel. Very comfortable to walk around with if you are wearing something as big as this. Given this a "work watch" not worried about the scratches, but it does take some skill to polish well.


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Lighter but as strong as steel. Very comfortable to walk around with if you are wearing something as big as this.


Thats fine I guess but I'm going to have to agree with comrade MakaveliSK, I like the solid feel of the watch. I'm sure the titanium is nice though, maybe if I experienced it I would appreciate it more.


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> Thats fine I guess but I'm going to have to agree with comrade MakaveliSK, I like the solid feel of the watch. I'm sure the titanium is nice though, maybe if I experienced it I would appreciate it more.


Would probably shock you as the watch would feel like a feather. Works best when you don't want to compromise your driving technique behind the wheel of your Ferrari, lol.


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Would probably shock you as the watch would feel like a feather. Works best when you don't want to compromise your driving technique behind the wheel of your Ferrari, lol.


Really? That does sound interesting...🤔


----------



## Kotsov

palletwheel said:


> Lighter but as strong as steel. Very comfortable to walk around with if you are wearing something as big as this. Given this a "work watch" not worried about the scratches, but it does take some skill to polish well.


I would have thought it would scratch less than stainless steel as it is harder to machine isn't it?


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> I would have thought it would scratch less than stainless steel as it is harder to machine isn't it?


It forms an oxide film that makes it corrosion resistant, but develops hairlines easily.


----------



## Zany4

Titanium is nicer to machine, turning and milling. Has a “grain” steel doesn’t. Titanium cannot be heat treated for hardness like steel. Commercially pure titanium is “soft” and even alloys not as hard as stainless. Strong and lightweight but prone to scratches and even can crack if a notch defect.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I have some pictures of the 295 watches equipped with 195 bezels.









Additionally, comrade Vadim is making knives from the world famous Zlatoust Damascus for customers. He will let us know how much they cost later.

I don't think it's the knife shown below however.


----------



## Zany4

Did we ever get a side comparison picture of a 195 and 295? Are the case heights different? Both are 46mm and it seems the bezels are interchangeable or at least the 195 fits the 295...


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Did we ever get a side comparison picture of a 195 and 295? Are the case heights different? Both are 46mm and it seems the bezels are interchangeable or at least the 195 fits the 295...


I don't think so, I'll try to get one.


----------



## tokareva

Ok, here are the special Damascus divers knives. NICE! ?
Surprising affordable at 3000 for the short one and 3500 for the long one. Excluding shipping, but I'm trying to find out if we can add them with a watch and get free shipping.

I like the last one, nice...?

*Edit: *I think shipping can be included with a watch if I understood correctly.

"If we send a knife and a watch in one parcel, then the delivery will be common. You just need to decide on the modification, short or long."

Comrade Vadim will send the dimensions and comparison pictures later.

This is pretty exciting to me, having such cool utilitarian accessories available from the same factory.

I wonder if we could get a discount for 30 or 50 knives...? ?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Did we ever get a side comparison picture of a 195 and 295? Are the case heights different? Both are 46mm and it seems the bezels are interchangeable or at least the 195 fits the 295...


Vadim said...

"The height of the 295ChSB is 1.5 mm less in the case and 1.5 mm in the rim"


----------



## Neros

I am wondering how many of the people talking about titanium being soft have actually owned a titanium watch and which titanium watch that is... Not wanting to start a debate here but, on the contrary to what many of you are saying,the expierence I have had with my Citizen Titanium Pro Diver... It is just much harder to scratch than my steel watches... And I use it as my beater diver! But, of course, it is not pure titanium (I don't think any watch is) and it does have some kind of surface treatment.... But it is my understanding that most titanium watches do have some kind of treatment... (Super-titanium by Citizen, Dia-shield by Seiko and almost every good titanium tool watch from 200$ onwards)... 

To be honest, I don't expect the titanium Zlatoust to have any kind of protection though... so maybe it is really prone to scratches as some of you are saying... I just wouldn't generalize the idea of titanium watches being easier to scratch than stainless...


----------



## tokareva

So how much does titanium weigh compared to aluminum?
*Edit: Nevermind I looked it up.*


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okay, so if we want to change or bezel options to the 195 what do we do? 

Those knives look great. Will they come with a sheath and what is the handle made of? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, so if we want to change or bezel options to the 195 what do we do?
> 
> Those knives look great. Will they come with a sheath and what is the handle made of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I assume request bezel preference on the list.

I don't know about the knives, we will have to find out.


----------



## Danilao

Those knives are very nice and useful, especially for scrapping bear blood from the cases of our Zlatoust. 

Comrade Taike, for example, will find them perfect for shaving. 

Tok, isn't there a pocket knife version for those more sedentary who would use it only to scalp office colleagues?


----------



## tokareva

The knives come with a black leather scabbard.
















I didn't notice it has a Zlatoust logo, now I absolutely have to have it.

*Zladinox logo


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, isn't there a pocket knife version for those more sedentary who would use it only to scalp office colleagues?


No Dani, but I think Raketa is offering a set of nail clippers...?


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> The knives come with a black leather scabbard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498743
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it has a Zlatoust logo, now I absolutely have to have it.
> View attachment 15498750


Please, пожалуйста! count me in for one knife, but the small one...


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> No Dani, but I think Raketa is offering a set of nail clippers...


:-O

The Big *Zero Toenails*?


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Ok, here are the special Damascus divers knives. NICE! ?
> Surprising affordable at 3000 for the short one and 3500 for the long one. Excluding shipping, but I'm trying to find out if we can add them with a watch and get free shipping.
> 
> I like the last one, nice...?
> 
> *Edit: *I think shipping can be included with a watch if I understood correctly.
> 
> "If we send a knife and a watch in one parcel, then the delivery will be common. You just need to decide on the modification, short or long."
> 
> Comrade Vadim will send the dimensions and comparison pictures later.
> 
> This is pretty exciting to me, having such cool utilitarian accessories available from the same factory.
> 
> I wonder if we could get a discount for 30 or 50 knives...? ?
> 
> View attachment 15498660
> 
> View attachment 15498640
> View attachment 15498641


its posible get the knive with wood handle?


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades I have some pictures of the 295 watches equipped with 195 bezels.
> View attachment 15498622
> 
> 
> Additionally, comrade Vadim is making knives from the world famous Zlatoust Damascus for customers. He will let us know how much they cost later.
> 
> I don't think it's the knife shown below however.
> 
> View attachment 15498623


Thanks @tokareva .. You already confirmed and now with pictures is even more clear. 295 with knife looks sweet, apart from dial this is what I imagined when tried to get some clarity earlier.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Ok, here are the special Damascus divers knives. NICE! ?
> Surprising affordable at 3000 for the short one and 3500 for the long one. Excluding shipping, but I'm trying to find out if we can add them with a watch and get free shipping.
> 
> I like the last one, nice...?
> 
> *Edit: *I think shipping can be included with a watch if I understood correctly.
> 
> "If we send a knife and a watch in one parcel, then the delivery will be common. You just need to decide on the modification, short or long."
> 
> Comrade Vadim will send the dimensions and comparison pictures later.
> 
> This is pretty exciting to me, having such cool utilitarian accessories available from the same factory.
> 
> I wonder if we could get a discount for 30 or 50 knives...? ?
> 
> View attachment 15498660
> 
> View attachment 15498640
> View attachment 15498641


Does anyone know the length of these knives long and short versions?


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> The knives come with a black leather scabbard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498743
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it has a Zlatoust logo, now I absolutely have to have it.
> View attachment 15498750


Ok I am in for knife as well. Would not miss the opportunity to get russian bolat version of damascus steel . 3000/3500 already a steal, but who minds a group discount


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

A link for those interested in the Knife

⚠ Attention! Getting out of quarantine! Anti-crisis offer! ⚠ - Zlatoust knives


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> its posible get the knive with wood handle?


and in bronce?


----------



## MakaveliSK

Neros said:


> I am wondering how many of the people talking about titanium being soft have actually owned a titanium watch and which titanium watch that is... Not wanting to start a debate here but, on the contrary to what many of you are saying,the expierence I have had with my Citizen Titanium Pro Diver... It is just much harder to scratch than my steel watches... And I use it as my beater diver! But, of course, it is not pure titanium (I don't think any watch is) and it does have some kind of surface treatment.... But it is my understanding that most titanium watches do have some kind of treatment... (Super-titanium by Citizen, Dia-shield by Seiko and almost every good titanium tool watch from 200$ onwards)...
> 
> To be honest, I don't expect the titanium Zlatoust to have any kind of protection though... so maybe it is really prone to scratches as some of you are saying... I just wouldn't generalize the idea of titanium watches being easier to scratch than stainless...


I have a Oris Propilot X that I find a new scratch after every time I wear it. A Helson monobloc titanium Guage that I don't even know where the scratches on the side of the case could have came from. A Maranez Bangla that looks like it went through a meat grind from strap changes and I try to be very careful when I do my strap changes. I can go on with a handful more that I have owned that scratch easily from Steinhart, to Citizen, to Tudor. So I can definitely say I have experience with titanium watches and "have owned a few." They are all light surface scratches that can be rebrushed or blasted back to new but due to slight darker color of titanium I feel they show up and can be seen a lot easier. Google "Do titanium watches scratch easily" and you will find pages and pages talking about it.


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> The knives come with a black leather scabbard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498743
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it has a Zlatoust logo, now I absolutely have to have it.
> View attachment 15498750


Yup! Totally in for a knife or 3.


----------



## Neros

MakaveliSK said:


> I have a Oris Propilot X that I find a new scratch after every time I wear it. A Helson monobloc titanium Guage that I don't even know where the scratches on the side of the case could have came from. A Maranez Bangla that looks like it went through a meat grind from strap changes and I try to be very careful when I do my strap changes. I can go on with a handful more that I have owned that scratch easily from Steinhart, to Citizen, to Tudor. So I can definitely say I have experience with titanium watches and "have owned a few." They are all light surface scratches that can be rebrushed or blasted back to new but due to slight darker color of titanium I feel they show up and can be seen a lot easier. Google "Do titanium watches scratch easily" and you will find pages and pages talking about it.


yep, ok, I guess is just about the watch itself then.. I always associate titanium watches with surface treatment, but you clearly demonstrated that there are plenty of good titanium watches without treatment. Thank you!


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> The knives come with a black leather scabbard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498743
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it has a Zlatoust logo, now I absolutely have to have it.
> View attachment 15498750


is the leather knife holder (or whatever it is called, please don't mind my english) included? aren't there any custom problems when importing a knife? I owuld be interested in one too... ot looks awesome!


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> is the leather knife holder (or whatever it is called, please don't mind my english) included? aren't there any custom problems when importing a knife? I owuld be interested in one too... ot looks awesome!


Yes, it's included. I've never heard of a knife being an issue with customs before but I guess it depends on your location, it seems unlikely to me however unless every restaurant in Spain uses domestically produced cutlery. 😂


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> A link for those interested in the Knife
> 
> ⚠ Attention! Getting out of quarantine! Anti-crisis offer! ⚠ - Zlatoust knives


Very interesting, I thought Vadim meant the knives were actually made at the watch factory, but I guess it's a different company. It must be the same place that makes the Damascus for the Zlatoust dials.?


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Thanks @tokareva .. You already confirmed and now with pictures is even more clear. 295 with knife looks sweet, apart from dial this is what I imagined when tried to get some clarity earlier.


Is that a 295 in the picture with the knife?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Ok, here are the special Damascus divers knives. NICE!
> Surprising affordable at 3000 for the short one and 3500 for the long one. Excluding shipping, but I'm trying to find out if we can add them with a watch and get free shipping.
> 
> I like the last one, nice...


Could you ask about the size (possibly in centimeters or inches, if it's not too much trouble ...) of the short and long?

I suspect they are calibrated to the measures of the 192 and therefore not suitable for sharpening pencils, unfortunately


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Could you ask about the size (possibly in centimeters or inches, if it's not too much trouble ...) of the short and long?
> 
> I suspect they are calibrated to the measures of the 192 and therefore not suitable for sharpening pencils, unfortunately


Size is coming along with comparison pictures.


----------



## palletwheel

Confuse-a-cat said:


> A link for those interested in the Knife
> 
> ⚠ Attention! Getting out of quarantine! Anti-crisis offer! ⚠ - Zlatoust knives


Should note that this is stainless steel Damascus, not high carbon. Important not to confuse the two as performance and the way the pattern reflects in light (not the kind in photos but in true life) is different. I can't comment about this steel, never having seen it, but generally speaking, those expecting the patterns they see lit up in the photos may not get that. In my experience, and I've collected knives for decades, stainless Damascus never quite has the same dramatic quality as high carbon steel Damascus. But true, you can't go wrong with the price.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Is that a 295 in the picture with the knife?


It looks the same as the center one in your first picture. So I assume, the one with knife is that one. Considering Mokume gane was also only on 29x series.


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> It looks the same as the center one in your first picture. So I assume, the one with knife is that one. Considering Mokume gane was also only on 29x series.


Ok, that sounds reasonable. It does maybe look a little shorter after I looked at it more closely. I still don't understand why they even have that version though.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Ok, that sounds reasonable. It does maybe look a little shorter after I looked at it more closely. I still don't understand why they even have that version though.


Ask them for extra details if possible. They can share those details with side by side pictures at different angles. Last night I went through their facebook page and google translated many posts to get more details. But nothing more than what we already know in this thread.


----------



## Kotsov

palletwheel said:


> Should note that this is stainless steel Damascus, not high carbon. Important not to confuse the two as performance and the way the pattern reflects in light (not the kind in photos but in true life) is different. I can't comment about this steel, never having seen it, but generally speaking, those expecting the patterns they see lit up in the photos may not get that. In my experience, and I've collected knives for decades, stainless Damascus never quite has the same dramatic quality as high carbon steel Damascus. But true, you can't go wrong with the price.


It looks like etched stainless to me. Especially around the trademark


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Ask them for extra details if possible. They can share those details with side by side pictures at different angles. Last night I went through their facebook page and google translated many posts to get more details. But nothing more than what we already know in this thread.


Well I already asked for what Zany requested , dimensions and side comparison pictures but I think Vadim sent the dimensions.

Edit: Here is what he said about it...

"The height of the 295ChSB is 1.5 mm less in the case and 1.5 mm in the rim"


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Well I already asked for what Zany requested , dimensions and side comparison pictures but I think Vadim sent the dimensions.
> 
> Edit: Here is what he said about it...
> 
> "The height of the 295ChSB is 1.5 mm less in the case and 1.5 mm in the rim"


Thanks I do remember this. I tried to respond to your question "I still don't understand why they even have that version though. "
May be they point to more details but for me now it drills down to:
1. Slightly smaller case profile
2. Some how better WR. Don't know how? Dont care much either.
3. Some sort of universal design they tried. Probably that is why they claim it can take multiple movements at will. This is all from google translate.

Don't know if there is more to offer in 29x series.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Well I already asked for what Zany requested , dimensions and side comparison pictures but I think Vadim sent the dimensions.
> 
> Edit: Here is what he said about it...
> 
> "The height of the 295ChSB is 1.5 mm less in the case and 1.5 mm in the rim"


I too am interested to see a side by side comparison of the 195 and 295, particularly of the bezel. A side on shot would also help. I am tending towards the 195 bezel on the 295 Bronze.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

We have some very complicated rules about Swords, knives and blades here in Aus . I was once told by a constable that the Leatherman Multitool that I had In my backpack on my way to work (where I used it all day) was a dangerous weapon and should attract a $60,000 or custodial sentence however as I am old and was wearing my work uniform he let me off with a warning and told that I was never to carry such a weapon again. Yes this ridiculous rule leads to many many questions which are probably filling your head right now.
Thing is, Importing such things as Knives is possible but only if it meets our 1984 Type government ministry Regulations Regarding Length ,type ,how many sharpened edges, the gender of my next door neighbours goldfish etc. So It anybody knows the Length of these Knives I really would appreciate it as I would love to get One..A photo of them side by side would be perfect.


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys

do we know anything about deadlines, payment and shipping method? The wait is killing me


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, all questions will be answered soon. Including length of knives with photos.


----------



## Kotsov

195 is fine with me


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, all questions will be answered soon. Including length of knives with photos.


Confuse-a-cat said:


> We have some very complicated rules about Swords, knives and blades here in Aus . I was once told by a constable that the Leatherman Multitool that I had In my backpack on my way to work (where I used it all day) was a dangerous weapon and should attract a $60,000 or custodial sentence however as I am old and was wearing my work uniform he let me off with a warning and told that I was never to carry such a weapon again. Yes this ridiculous rule leads to many many questions which are probably filling your head right now.
> Thing is, Importing such things as Knives is possible but only if it meets our 1984 Type government ministry Regulations Regarding Length ,type ,how many sharpened edges, the gender of my next door neighbours goldfish etc. So It anybody knows the Length of these Knives I really would appreciate it as I would love to get One..A photo of them side by side would be perfect.


Wow, that's surprising. I suggest next time you try this approach 😁


----------



## Kotsov

The image of the happy go lucky rule breaking Aussie disappears the very second you get off the plane...


----------



## Zany4

In a lot of US states any blade over 3.5” is considered a concealed weapon. Pocket knives are still not allowed in a lot of places because of 9/11 rules. No US restrictions on imports though for personal use afaik...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Confuse-a-cat said:


> We have some very complicated rules about Swords, knives and blades here in Aus . I was once told by a constable that the Leatherman Multitool that I had In my backpack on my way to work (where I used it all day) was a dangerous weapon and should attract a $60,000 or custodial sentence however as I am old and was wearing my work uniform he let me off with a warning and told that I was never to carry such a weapon again. Yes this ridiculous rule leads to many many questions which are probably filling your head right now.
> Thing is, Importing such things as Knives is possible but only if it meets our 1984 Type government ministry Regulations Regarding Length ,type ,how many sharpened edges, the gender of my next door neighbours goldfish etc. So It anybody knows the Length of these Knives I really would appreciate it as I would love to get One..A photo of them side by side would be perfect.


I always used to have a leatherman in my backpack and a larger one in my jeep when I lived in Sydney! I didn't think twice about it 'cos I bought them in Oz but guess I was lucky I never got stopped - I was rather more worried what would happen if I got stopped on the way home from the mall the day I bought a particularly nice (and extremely sharp) set of Japanese kitchen knives three of which could definately be ragarded as offensive weapons in the wrong hands.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Kotsov said:


> 195 is fine with me


Please be careful with what you have on you Kotsov . I think you may find the police state is all around you.










Look out, you may get filed to death (unless the handle falls off first).


----------



## Kotsov

Good job they were taken off the streets. Someone could have tripped over them.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, one of our comrades at watch.ru provided me with additional information about the knives. The more I see about these the more exciting they look. I've been wanting a knife made of Zlatoust Damascus for a while but didn't know which one to buy and didn't want to spend a fortune. These appear to be the real deal.





__





Ð£Ñ€Ð¼Ð°Ð½ | Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð´ÐµÑˆÐµÐ²Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ Ð¸Ð· Ð´Ð°Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ° Ð² Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€Ðµ






www.urmanknife.com


----------



## tokareva

If nothing else, be sure to watch the videos!


----------



## Zany4

So the steel is basically a common but custom 440 tool steel variant fold welded for "Damask" strength and look. Shorter blades will be more durable. This type of steel may not hold it's edge very long depending on use, but it's good strong carbon steel and won't corrode if taken care of properly. I'll probably get one for the price. Might just want to keep your whetstone handy before shaving your face...


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> If nothing else, be sure to watch the videos!


What a bunch of dipshits.


----------



## Kotsov

Can we have knives and dipshits on a different thread to the watches please.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> What a bunch of dipshits.


Well I definitely question their technical climbing skills 😂
However I was impressed with the strength of the knife, especially with dragging the car, I noticed that the wheels weren't turning.


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> Well I definitely question their technical climbing skills 😂
> However I was impressed with the strength of the knife, especially with dragging the car, I noticed that the wheels weren't turning.


While I am a long time knife collector, really I'm here for a rather special Russian watch. Any news about the 195 Titanium? Its ok if they can't do it, I'll catch it another time.


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> While I am a long time knife collector, really I'm here for a rather special Russian watch. Any news about the 195 Titanium? Its ok if they can't do it, I'll catch it another time.


Not yet but I'll see if I can hurry up the reply. Please remain patient.


----------



## tokareva

It looks like things are really slowing down regarding requests for watches. Can someone please update the list to submit it to Vadim? It might be better to just submit the additional watches that aren't on the list we have already sent to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> It looks like things are really slowing down regarding requests for watches. Can someone please update the list to submit it to Vadim? It might be better to just submit the additional watches that aren't on the list we have already sent to avoid any confusion.


Do you have an oversight which orders were on the list when you sent it? Maybe someone could then make a new spreadsheet (I can't, I can only fill them out, got no time to learn it right now) with just the new orders from that point on... Btw, would 01.11.2020 be okay as payment date, or does it have to be sooner?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Do you have an oversight which orders were on the list when you sent it? Maybe someone could then make a new spreadsheet (I can't, I can only fill them out, got no time to learn it right now) with just the new orders from that point on... Btw, would 01.11.2020 be okay as payment date, or does it have to be sooner?


I will try to find the list I have already sent so we can find out how many were added after that.

I guess that date is ok. I think a lot of people are anxious to pay including myself, but I have a feeling that comrade Vadim wants to have the watches ready to be shipped after payment is made.

*Edit: *Here is the list I sent to Vadim on October 9. I will try to figure out how many have been added after that.


----------



## tokareva

reporterreporter said:


> Just saw a similar meteor in a museum and am interested. Should I sign up myself or go through tokareva?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hello comrade, did you add yourself to the list?
What did you request, please?


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> yes Tok, but im thinking about 195 bronce with meteorite dial...the waiting time is killing me


Comrade were you on the list we have already sent? How many watches did you order? Do you want to add another one?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I'm a little concerned about this thing getting out of control. Can someone who knows where the list is go over it and make sure are up to date with the later participants. I'm totally confused. Thank you.

I'm pretty sure everyone who requested a watch was added, but I don't know where the list is. I think I only need to know what they ordered *after* I sent the list on the 10th.


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, so if we want to change or bezel options to the 195 what do we do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Comrade, have you made the adjustment to your bezel choice on the list? I'm assuming that we will have the opportunity to make sure the order is right when we pay, but I prefer to have the official order list 100% correct to avoid delays etc.


----------



## reporterreporter

Thanks for reminding me, comrade @tokareva. I've been traveling haven't gotten around to responding. I'd like a 195 with meteorite dial.

I'm also confused about the list (including which is the definitive list), so I haven't added myself to it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Link to the list

@tokareva sent an earlier version with fewer names to Vadim, we just have to see who has been included since and send a list with the new names ( or let Vadim figure out who has been added, can't be that hard, he'll just compare the old and new list)


----------



## tokareva

reporterreporter said:


> Thanks for reminding me, comrade @tokareva. I've been traveling haven't gotten around to responding. I'd like a 195 with meteorite dial.
> 
> I'm also confused about the list (including which is the definitive list), so I haven't added myself to it.


Great, we need to know if you want the crown at 3 or 9 please. Thanks


----------



## reporterreporter

At 9, thank you. Have added my name to the list at 61.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Link to the list
> 
> @tokareva sent an earlier version with fewer names to Vadim, we just have to see who has been included since and send a list with the new names ( or let Vadim figure out who has been added, can't be that hard, he'll just compare the old and new list)


Did I send a list with names? That's great news if I did. For some reason I thought I only sent the list of watches needed, that would make figuring out what we need a lot more confusing.

*Edit: *I found where I did indeed send Vadim the spreadsheet on Sept.28 so that's great news. Thank you comrade Ligavesh!


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Did I send a list with names? That's great news if I did. For some reason I thought I only sent the list of watches needed, that would make figuring out what we need a lot more confusing.
> 
> *Edit: *I found where I did indeed send Vadim the spreadsheet on Sept.28 so that's great news. Thank you comrade Ligavesh!


It was just case and dial types, if you sent this list:









Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch...


Well, Tok could you ask Vlad if is possible the 195 with mokume? And the price? Yes, bronze I assume... we're at 50 divers exactly Ok thanks, is this comrade on the list? EDIT: What's wrong with this format? I can't make a new post without dragging in the last old Post, creating a multiple...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> It was just case and dial types, if you sent this list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch...
> 
> 
> Well, Tok could you ask Vlad if is possible the 195 with mokume? And the price? Yes, bronze I assume... we're at 50 divers exactly Ok thanks, is this comrade on the list? EDIT: What's wrong with this format? I can't make a new post without dragging in the last old Post, creating a multiple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Yes, I sent that one also. Is it possible for you or whoever made it to update it at this time. Thank you!

Wait, don't update the list just tell me how many more cases etc. we need please. It should be a lot less confusing to just make an additional list of the new arrivals if you don't mind. Thank you.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Yes, I sent that one also. Is it possible for you or whoever made it to update it at this time. Thank you!
> 
> Wait, don't update the list just tell me how many more cases etc. we need please. It should be a lot less confusing to just make an additional list of the new arrivals if you don't mind. Thank you.


Only 59-62 were added since last list:

195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - 1 piece
195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - 2 pieces 
195ChSB bronze, дамасская damascus dial - 1 piece


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Only 59-62 were added since last list:
> 
> 195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - 1 piece
> 195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - 2 pieces
> 195ChSB bronze, дамасская damascus dial - 1 piece


Fantastic, thank you comrade!


----------



## RandyT

taike said:


> Only 59-62 were added since last list:
> 
> 195CHS stainless steel, dial meteorite - 1 piece
> 195ChSB bronze, dial meteorite - 2 pieces
> 195ChSB bronze, дамасская damascus dial - 1 piece


Hi! 
Sorry if you covered this already, but when will the group buy actually happen? 
Thanks, 
Randy_T


----------



## tokareva

RandyT said:


> Hi!
> Sorry if you covered this already, but when will the group buy actually happen?
> Thanks,
> Randy_T


It's happening now, nobody has paid yet however. If you want a watch hurry up and pick one or more and either add yourself to the list or just post your choice. We will pay for the watches in November I think.

Actually, if you do add yourself to the list, come back and post your choice to make sure it gets noticed and added to the case type list. Thanks


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrade, have you made the adjustment to your bezel choice on the list? I'm assuming that we will have the opportunity to make sure the order is right when we pay, but I prefer to have the official order list 100% correct to avoid delays etc.


Hi Tokareva, I have made the relevant changes to the list. I have deleted the reference to cathedral hands as this is not available. I have therefore now specified the 295 Bronze Mokume with White second hand, dark mokume dial, 195 bezel

Thanks muchly


----------



## RandyT

tokareva said:


> It's happening now, nobody has paid yet however. If you want a watch hurry up and pick one or more and either add yourself to the list or just post your choice. We will pay for the watches in November I think.
> 
> Actually, if you do add yourself to the list, come back and post your choice to make sure it gets noticed and added to the case type list. Thanks


Thanks for the reply. I've been on the list for quite a while now. Just wondering, do we purchase directly from Zlatoust with some kind of code or will the group be handling the buy directly?


----------



## tokareva

RandyT said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've been on the list for quite a while now. Just wondering, do we purchase directly from Zlatoust with some kind of code or will the group be handling the buy directly?


Oh ok, sorry I didn't recognize your name. The actual payment part is still slightly unclear. We are apparently going to have a period of time to make the payments between October and November something. We will send the payments via PayPal to comrade Vadim at the factory individually. Maybe someone will know how to send a message to all the participants on the list when it's time to pay.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Oh ok, sorry I didn't recognize your name. The actual payment part is still slightly unclear. We are apparently going to have a period of time to make the payments between October and November something. We will send the payments via PayPal to comrade Vadim at the factory individually. Maybe someone will know how to send a message to all the participants on the list when it's time to pay.


Sending a message to our members won't be a problem, given they log in regularly; someone with an account on watch.ru should inform those guys there, though.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrade were you on the list we have already sent? How many watches did you order? Do you want to add another one?


Hi tok
I want 195 steel with a black (normal dial) and lelf crown( to the nine), i want a 195 bronce or 295 (crown in the left) with 195 dial but....i have no idea what kind of dial I want....... and of course one pobeda p195
regars


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> but....i have no idea what kind of dial I want.......


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Hi tok
> I want 195 steel with a black (normal dial) and lelf crown( to the nine), i want a 195 bronce or 295 (crown in the left) with 195 dial but....i have no idea what kind of dial I want....... and of course one pobeda p195
> regars


On the list you are written in with a 195 steel with damascus dial (number 8), 195 bronce with plain (regular) dial (number 55) and a Pobeda P 195 (number 9).









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> On the list you are written in with a 195 steel with damascus dial (number 8), 195 bronce with plain (regular) dial (number 55) and a Pobeda P 195 (number 9).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO





Ligavesh said:


>


i belive that i will choose this one








but 195 bisel and white second hand


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Hi tok
> I want 195 steel with a black (normal dial) and lelf crown( to the nine), i want a 195 bronce or 295 (crown in the left) with 195 dial but....i have no idea what kind of dial I want....... and of course one pobeda p195
> regars


Comrade, in the interest of preventing confusion may I suggest you pick all 195 models? I have this feeling that you have a better understanding of what is available with this series. Frankly I don't understand the 295 series myself.


----------



## [email protected]

How is the 19X bezel different from the 29X bezel? In the pictures I've seen, I can't really tell. I'm sure it's been answered in this thread, but I'm not sure which of the 74 pages to look.


----------



## RandyT

Again, thanks for getting back! A suggestion: I've participated on 2 Vostok limited edition projects on this forum. In both cases, Meranom, who handled the production of the watches, also handled the sales. They did this by setting up a special private page on their website and only the project participants had access. The forum sent the link via email, you went to the Meranom private page and purchased the item. Meranom handles the shipping as well. Perhaps you can do something similar or maybe have a discount code that group buy participants can use at checkout.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> How is the 19X bezel different from the 29X bezel? In the pictures I've seen, I can't really tell. I'm sure it's been answered in this thread, but I'm not sure which of the 74 pages to look.


295 bezel has a beveled top and I think lower profile. 195 Is the classic round design.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> i belive that i will choose this one
> View attachment 15507343
> 
> but 195 bisel and white second hand


Is this in addition to what you already have on the list?


----------



## tokareva

Would someone be kind enough to add this comrade to the list? Thank you!
Seems to be a regular 195 CHS with left crown with a red second hand.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Would someone be kind enough to add this comrade to the list? Thank you!
> Seems to be a regular 195 CHS with left crown with a red second hand.
> 
> View attachment 15507727
> View attachment 15507728


added

I'm not changing @SKUAS72 's entries until he decides what he definitely wants... also, I think the list with his wishes/orders (as they were previously) has already been sent, a bit late to change them now, or?...

edit: nevermind, someone already changed SKUAS' entries and now he has 3 divers plus the Pobeda


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> added
> 
> I'm not changing @SKUAS72 's entries until he decides what he definitely wants... also, I think the list with his wishes/orders (as they were previously) has already been sent, a bit late to change them now, or?...
> 
> edit: nevermind, someone already changed SKUAS' entries and now he has 3 divers plus the Pobeda


Sorry guys...but the waiting time is killing me 
I want two 195, one in steel (normal version) with black dial, And another one in bronce with damascus dial.Both of them with the crown to the left (to the nine). And one poveda.
the Second hand in white.
sorry......


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry guys...but the waiting time is killing me
> I want two 195, one in steel (normal version) with black dial, And another one in bronce with damascus dial.Both of them with the crown to the left (to the nine). And one poveda.
> the Second hand in white.
> sorry......


no need to apologize, but someone needs to delete your order at number 55 then

edit: done, now comrade @tokareva needs to speak to Vadim about double checking the list, there might be some changes even in the first entries now


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> i belive that i will choose this one
> View attachment 15507343
> 
> but 195 bisel and white second hand


that's a lovely damascus pattern, I'll get that one at the next Zlatoust group buy


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> that's a lovely damascus pattern, I'll get that one at the next Zlatoust group buy


I hope in long, long time 😀


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrade, in the interest of preventing confusion may I suggest you pick all 195 models? I have this feeling that you have a better understanding of what is available with this series. Frankly I don't understand the 295 series myself.


I understand how taste is a strictly personal matter but I think we are complicating our lives enormously. Those who still have doubts dissolve them immediately, before comrade Vadim goes mad

:-D


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> I understand how taste is a strictly personal matter but I think we are complicating our lives enormously. Those who still have doubts dissolve them immediately, before comrade Vadim goes mad
> 
> :-D


I think same. We are now more than 50, to avoid confusions and get Vadim mad i think we have to tell him to tell us the shipping cost, and the shipping and payment metod.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> that's a lovely damascus pattern, I'll get that one at the next Zlatoust group buy


Yes, but keep in mind there seems to be a great variation of the patterns with the Damascus dials. I believe there's no guarantee that you would get the same exact pattern.


----------



## Ligavesh

How can we get Vadim mad, Vadim has a heart of gold ❤


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Yes, but keep in mind there seems to be a great variation of the patterns with the Damascus dials. I believe there's no guarantee that you would get the same exact pattern.


yeah, that's why I didn't consider it really - I'd seen really nice ones, but also some that were 'meh'... meteorite is the most consistent of the non-plain dials I think

edit to put the link to the list on this page:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Bel


Victorv said:


> I think same. We are now more than 50, to avoid confusions and get Vadim mad i think we have to tell him to tell us the shipping cost, and the shipping and payment metod.


Believe me when I say I'm trying. Trust me, he understands that we are all interested in paying. Shipping is 2000 per watch I think, or for more than one watch combined together maybe, whatever they can reasonably fit inside the package I'm assuming. I know he said a knife won't increase the shipping cost of a watch ,so again I assume shipping for two watches watches will also be the same.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Bel
> 
> Believe me when I say I'm trying. Trust me, he understands that we are all interested in paying. Shipping is 2000 per watch I think, or for more than one watch combined together maybe, whatever they can reasonably fit inside the package I'm assuming. I know he said a knife won't increase the shipping cost of a watch ,so again I assume shipping for two watches watches will also be the same.


Yes tok, i know you are doing all your best for us to have our desired watches. I think now it's time for Vadim to anwer. But i think now it's better for us and for him not to change our choices


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, here are some pictures of dials that I just received from comrade Vadim. I don't know if they are dials for the watches we have requested or not. The look like variations of Damascus and Mokume dials to me. I have asked for clarification about them. They all look pretty nice to me however.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, here are some pictures of dials that I just received from comrade Vadim. I don't know if they are dials for the watches we have requested or not. The look like variations of Damascus and Mokume dials to me. I have asked for clarification about them. They all look pretty nice to me however.
> 
> View attachment 15507988
> 
> View attachment 15507989
> 
> View attachment 15507990
> View attachment 15507991
> View attachment 15507996


Not the best Mokume gane I've seen from Zlatoust, but I'll take it, nice enough. Now let's get this thing wrapped up, so that I can stop buying watches for the time being. I may get a bronze diver from aliexpress if they have nice discounts at the end of the year, but after that, I gotta focus on drastically trimming my collection.


----------



## Ligavesh

What do I write in the description to tell Vadim I want one of these mokume:



https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/screenshot_20201019-141611-2-png.15507996/





https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/screenshot_20201019-141550-2-png.15507989/



??


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Not the best Mokume gane I've seen from Zlatoust, but I'll take it, nice enough. Now let's get this thing wrapped up, so that I can stop buying watches for the time being. I may get a bronze diver from aliexpress if they have nice discounts at the end of the year, but after that, I gotta focus on drastically trimming my collection.


Well maybe so, but at these prices it's impossible to go wrong. Like I said I don't even know what these dials go to.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> What do I write in the description to tell Vadim I want one of these mokume:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/screenshot_20201019-141611-2-png.15507996/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/screenshot_20201019-141550-2-png.15507989/
> 
> 
> 
> ??


Well I really don't know, I mean it looks like they are mokume and that's all I know about it. Sorry, but I'm a meteorite guy 😂

However, I will try to find out what to ask for if it's a specific type.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well I really don't know, I mean it looks like they are mokume and that's all I know about it. Sorry, but I'm a meteorite guy 😂
> 
> However, I will try to find out what to ask for if it's a specific type.


thanks

this one is good too https://www.watchuseek.com/cdn-cgi/...ts/screenshot_20201019-141558-2-png.15507990/

oh god I'm gonna turn into SKUAS


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well I really don't know, I mean it looks like they are mokume and that's all I know about it. Sorry, but I'm a meteorite guy 😂
> 
> However, I will try to find out what to ask for if it's a specific type.


Ask him whether we get to choose what kind of mokume we want, or is it a luck of the draw? JUST DON'T MAKE HIM ANGRY!!!


----------



## Kotsov

Now we have reached critical mass what is the total price for

195 plain dial left hand crown titanium case
195 damascus dial left hand crown stainless case
195 meteorite dial left hand crown bronze case


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Now we have reached critical mass what is the total price for
> 
> 195 plain dial left hand crown titanium case
> 195 damascus dial left hand crown stainless case
> 195 meteorite dial left hand crown bronze case


second and third are 24 and 36k respectively, not sure about titanium...


----------



## Danilao

Vadim has a heart of gold but his head is forged in Soviet steel, nothing scares him and he answers questions only when he deems it inevitable and only when he is in a good mood (generally with a few cryptic words, moreover susceptible to hundreds of interpretations).

To be honest, however, I am much more concerned about my friend Tokareva's mental health

:-D


----------



## tokareva

195 titanium plain dial is 30 000 *if *we can have them with this purchase. I'm still waiting for the answer.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Ask him whether we get to choose what kind of mokume we want, or is it a luck of the draw? JUST DON'T MAKE HIM ANGRY!!!


Let me pass on that for now please. Vadim is trying to get the watches ready and I've already lost track of how many emails he hasn't answered yet. I don't want to ask about anything until he catches up with those first.

Keep in mind that I'm not just asking him questions from this forum but also questions from watch.ru.😵


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> To be honest, however, I am much more concerned about my friend Tokareva's mental health
> 
> :-D


Thank you Daniele, yes I am slightly stressed about the damaged estate I'm trying to salvage. Some people were living downstairs and took the water pipes with them when they left.

It wouldn't be nearly as bad if they had not left all of the disgusting junk that I'm going to have to get out of there. It's also a lot more creepy in person because there aren't any lights working.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I need help trying to figure out something. I can't find this comrade on the list. Can someone please find out if he is on the list and has the right watch? Thank you!


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need help trying to figure out something. I can't find this comrade on the list. Can someone please find out if he is on the list and has the right watch? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 15508384


Yes, number 59. 195 bronze meteorite.









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Let me pass on that for now please. Vadim is trying to get the watches ready and I've already lost track of how many emails he hasn't answered yet. I don't want to ask about anything until he catches up with those first.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm not just asking him questions from this forum but also questions from watch.ru.😵


Ok. The darker examples above do look better than the lighter ones, and I did write "dark" mokume (don't know why, someone said something about there being dark and light versions so I thought doesn't hurt to write in dark) so it'll probably be fine. But yeah, when you think it would be a good moment, if you could ask him about this - cause there seem to be so many different versions ?!


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Thank you Daniele, yes I am slightly stressed about the damaged estate I'm trying to salvage. Some people were living downstairs and took the water pipes with them when they left.
> 
> It wouldn't be nearly as bad if they had not left all of the disgusting junk that I'm going to have to get out of there. It's also a lot more creepy in person because there aren't any lights working.
> 
> View attachment 15508341
> View attachment 15508342
> View attachment 15508352


Check for forgotten watches!


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Yes, number 59. 195 bronze meteorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thank you comrade taike, but why does it say Zany4 ?


----------



## SKUAS72

Are you saying that your neighbour stole the pipes? I supposse that the cooper wires too...the. Room Roof is a disaster


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Are you saying that your neighbour stole the pipes? I supposse that the cooper wires too...the. Room Roof is a disaster


Well it wasn't my neighbor, this is/ was my dad's house, he was letting some people live downstairs and they stole the copper water pipes. Yes the ceiling is gone and the floor above may be ruined, I don't know.









It almost looks normal from the outside though.😂

Except that it also needs a new roof 🙁


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Check for forgotten watches!


I can assure you that anything of value is long gone. Anybody that would steal the water pipes wouldn't leave a dime under a couch cushion.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Thank you comrade taike, but why does it say Zany4 ?
> View attachment 15508443


Look at the first tab "List." Your screenshot is the copia from a couple weeks ago that I used to compile the case and dial quantities.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Thank you comrade taike, but why does it say Zany4 ?
> View attachment 15508443


I think that's from when the list was a bit disorganized following some changes, you can see that the order numbers are all over the place... what you are reffering to is the row number of the spreadsheet, but @Zany4 actually has order No. 21 there. Now the list is all nice and tidy.

edit: beaten by @taike for a moment there!


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> no need to apologize, but someone needs to delete your order at number 55 then
> 
> edit: done, now comrade @tokareva needs to speak to Vadim about double checking the list, there might be some changes even in the first entries now


I restored SKUAS72 at number 55 and deleted number 9, which was improperly inserted and created a duplicate at 12


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> I restored SKUAS72 at number 55 and deleted number 9, which was improperly inserted and created a duplicate at 12


thanks, didn't even notice - best not to change the early entries I guess


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Are you saying that your neighbour stole the pipes? I supposse that the cooper wires too...the. Room Roof is a disaster


If they were bronze pipes i know who I would suspect...


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have received a very good suggestion from one our participants at watch.ru

Is it possible to make a separate list for our comrades there? It would need to be translated into the regular descriptions of the watches of course.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have received a very good suggestion from one our participants at watch.ru
> 
> Is it possible to make a separate list for our comrades there? It would need to be translated into the regular descriptions of the watches of course.
> 
> View attachment 15509633


You can share the regular list with them. All watch.ru participants have that noted in front of their usernames. Ligavesh has added Russian descriptions in column F.









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,ruk[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Danilao

Perhaps Admiral Vadim does not take us seriously because we are too soft with him, perhaps we should invent a deadline and five-year stability plans which will nail him to his ethical and contractual duties

:-/


----------



## kickback72

Just give me a link for payment on email or a discount code of some sort soon..and lets get this thing rolling please! I am tired of keeping track here week after week..🙈


----------



## Ligavesh

I reckon it could be the case that the factory hasn't gotten all the watches ready yet, maybe that's why the delay... Personally I'm not too worried, we have the numbers, we are willing to pay, I doubt that the factory wouldn't want to sell...


----------



## RFollia

I guess it goes that way. First we order, then we pay, after that production begins, don't forget it's bespoke...
But I am worried if we missed deadlines, 1st (10th), and 2nd (20th). Today it's 21st. That silence from Zlatoust is worrying me...


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> I guess it goes that way. First we order, then we pay, after that production begins, don't forget it's bespoke...
> But I am worried if we missed deadlines, 1st (10th), and 2nd (20th). Today it's 21st. That silence from Zlatoust is worrying me...


Everything is fine, please be patient.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> 295 bezel has a beveled top and I think lower profile. 195 Is the classic round design.


Hmm, would somebody please update my "Russian" description in the spreadsheet to indicate that I prefer a 193 style bezel? I've updated the English description.


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, would somebody please update my "Russian" description in the spreadsheet to indicate that I prefer a 193 style bezel? I've updated the English description.


done

edit: obligatory link to the list









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## SKUAS72

taike said:


> I restored SKUAS72 at number 55 and deleted number 9, which was improperly inserted and created a duplicate at 12


Thanks


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> done
> 
> edit: obligatory link to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Is this the updated list? I want to send it to Vadim?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Is this the updated list? I want to send it to Vadim?


It's always the same list, it's just being constantly updated. Just wanted to say, I didn't put 'sapphire' in the Russian description cause literally everyone wants sapphire. Also, those who didn't specify the color of the seconds hand - I also put no color in the description.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> It's always the same list, it's just being constantly updated. Just wanted to say, I didn't put 'sapphire' in the Russian description cause literally everyone wants sapphire. Also, those who didn't specify the color of the seconds hand - I also put no color in the description.


Yes, I understand about it being updated, that's what I really meant. I told him a long time ago that everything we order with the exception of 60 mm watches must include sapphire. Probably no need to add white hands because they are standard, only a special request for red should be necessary to mention on the list. Great job, thank you!


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Is this the updated list? I want to send it to Vadim?


If you want let's say a copy of the list that won't change over time (if someone changes it), I'm not sure how you'd do it - maybe download it and send it as a spreadsheet file - probably? Haven't figured that out yet, but others may know, comrade @taike surely.


----------



## Ligavesh

Yep, you can download it, for example as a pdf file (or excel, whatever) and then send it to Vadim like that so that it doesn't change over time. Although, Vadim surely is aware of that, he'd probably download it himself.


----------



## Ligavesh

By the way, isn't the manual only version of the 195 called 194? Whatever I guess, they can figure that out themselves.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> By the way, isn't the manual only version of the 195 called 194? Whatever I guess, they can figure that out themselves.


It is and they must be...


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> By the way, isn't the manual only version of the 195 called 194? Whatever I guess, they can figure that out themselves.


Yes it's manual and slightly different than 195 also. The lugs are not curved and it's slightly thinner. Did someone order 194? We had one change from 194 to 195 I think.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Yes it's manual and slightly different than 195 also. The lugs are not curved and it's slightly thinner. Did someone order 194? We had one change from 194 to 195 I think.


@RFollia has two entries (44 and 45) where he orders a 195 and mentions in the description for both "if possible no automatic" in Russian. Could lead to more confusion. I didn't touch his entries cause he filled them out himself.

edit: or Zlatoust can put a manual cal. 2409 in a 195 case if one wants and that's what he wants? I dunno.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Yep, you can download it, for example as a pdf file (or excel, whatever) and then send it to Vadim like that so that it doesn't change over time. Although, Vadim surely is aware of that, he'd probably download it himself.


Also full version history is being maintained so just remember the time and we can always figure out what was the state of matters at that point in time. 
You can also click on File --> Version History and then Name current version or see all older versions.


----------



## RFollia

Ligavesh said:


> @RFollia has two entries (44 and 45) where he orders a 195 and mentions in the description for both "if possible no automatic" in Russian. Could lead to more confusion. I didn't touch his entries cause he filled them out himself.
> 
> edit: or Zlatoust can put a manual cal. 2409 in a 195 case if one wants and that's what he wants? I dunno.


Yes, that was me. I ordered 194 because I prefer manual winding movement, but then I realized, thanks to Tokareva, that the case was different and the finish would not be the same as the 195 meteorite, so I changed to 195 meteorite and added a 195 Bronze, requesting if possible with manual winding movement. That's because I had not had a single failure of manual winding movements. But more than 50% of my automatics needed a trip back to Chistopol because there were problems or with the inverser wheels or with the clutch mechanism. After that trip back, they performed faultlessly.
I guess the maual caliber can be put with no problem, as it is thinner (no rotor) and fixing bolts pattern is in the same place. Would require no adaptation whatsoever
But if manual winding is not possible, then I'll take automatic.
Best regards and thank you to all


----------



## Kotsov

RFollia said:


> Yes, that was me. I ordered 194 because I prefer manual winding movement, but then I realized, thanks to Tokareva, that the case was different and the finish would not be the same as the 195 meteorite, so I changed to 195 meteorite and added a 195 Bronze, requesting if possible with manual winding movement. That's because I had not had a single failure of manual winding movements. But more than 50% of my automatics needed a trip back to Chistopol because there were problems or with the inverser wheels or with the clutch mechanism. After that trip back, they performed faultlessly.
> I guess the maual caliber can be put with no problem, as it is thinner (no rotor) and fixing bolts pattern is in the same place. Would require no adaptation whatsoever
> But if manual winding is not possible, then I'll take automatic.
> Best regards and thank you to all


Tokereva and me ordered a 194 each. Which I think was the beginning of this story. He showed them, I hated it, I was in, mine arrived OK, his was damaged.

Like you I think the manual wind is purer. Why would an issued tool watch for a single dive be automatic?

I've just taken my Zlatoust of my wrist. It is great, Tokareva was right. If you and/or Tokareva (  ) want any pictures then please let me know.


----------



## Kotsov

Off


----------



## taike

On


----------



## Danilao

Stand by

(seems to best describe our intimate state of mind)


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Now we have reached critical mass what is the total price for
> 
> 195 plain dial left hand crown titanium case
> 195 damascus dial left hand crown stainless case
> 195 meteorite dial left hand crown bronze case


Have we now got a total price for these


Kotsov said:


> Now we have reached critical mass what is the total price for
> 
> 195 plain dial left hand crown titanium case
> 195 damascus dial left hand crown stainless case
> 195 meteorite dial left hand crown bronze case


Have we now got the answer to this ?


----------



## Ruslandro

Hi Comrades,
Here is forwarded mail from Vadim:

Внесите последние дополнения в данный список





195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 23_шт.



195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 3_ шт.



195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.



195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 8_шт.



195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 2_шт.



195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.



193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.



193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.



192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.



295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.



295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.



295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.



295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.


----------



## Ruslandro

Vadim send me list of order and asked us to approve it.
I got familiar and found the following:
1. There are no Mineral crystals
2. There are no manual movements
3. In list are mentioned only Diver watches. No Pobeda etc. May be order for them will be requested later. I don't know.
4.No differences for crown. Left and right crown watches are not separated (Hope it is preliminary common list)
5. No diferences for Red and White second hands. Hope it also will be clarified later.

So. I took our tabble (shared here) about two hours ago and prepared new tabblet (attached). Made sheet "what we filled" (based on our shared list).
Took Vadim's list and made sheet "Vadim sent"
Added column RSLNDRREF1 (RUSLANDROREFFERENCE) in "Vadim sent". I gave to watches in Vadim's list my references from 1 to 13.
Put this refferences to column RSLNDRREF2 in sheet "what we filled"
So I compared what watches from Vadims list are in our list and what watches are not.
And I found the following:
1. 
In Vadim's preliminary list there are 51 watches. 50 of them I found in our list. I was not found:
295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт. ( is in Vadim's list and is not included in our)
2.
Watches mentioned in sheet "are not in Vadim's list" are in our shared tabble (highlighted as yellow) and are not in Vadim's list.
There are 56 diver watches in our list against 51 (only 50 identified) in Vadim's list.
I think we Have to
1. everyone check his order and check if I appointed right RSLNDRREF for it. (RSLNDRREF for order and RSLNDRREF for Vadim's list)
2. If enerything OK we have to add to Vadim's list orders from "are not in Vadim's list" sheet
Sorry Comrades,
I could not do it during the day. I have to work). Hope It will be helpfull and I could bring to you my idea. But I have to sleep now. Good nigt.


----------



## Ruslandro

I am trying attach excell file
what means 
The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension. 
????


----------



## Ruslandro

Oh I am so old may be. I put the file on Google disc








zlatoust.xlsx







drive.google.com




hope I did everything right)
comparing the lists


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> Oh I am so old may be. I put the file on Google disc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope I did everything right)
> comparing the lists


Mine are there. That extra 295 bronze meteorite in Vadim's list is maybe @[email protected] 's 293, mistakenly written as 295.


----------



## Danilao

Ruslandro said:


> I am trying attach excell file
> what means
> The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension.
> ????


You did a great job, thank you for clearing up Vadim


----------



## tokareva

So we still have 63 divers towards the 50 diver discount then, right? 
If so, we should be in good shape in case we lose a few participants.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ruslandro said:


> Hi Comrades,
> Here is forwarded mail from Vadim:
> 
> Внесите последние дополнения в данный список
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 23_шт.
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 3_ шт.
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 8_шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 2_шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.
> 
> 193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.
> 
> 193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.
> 
> 192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.
> 
> 295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.


Thanks. Any chance of someone translating this please? Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks. Any chance of someone translating this please? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


He says to enter the latest additions to that list he'd already made. It's all of the models with number of pieces for each. Although, I do think there's a mistake: why put 295 bronze meteorite 1 piece twice instead of writing 2 pieces? one is probably 293 bronze meteorite (which someone ordered)...


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> So we still have 63 divers towards the 50 diver discount then, right?
> If so, we should be in good shape in case we lose a few participants.


I see only 56 divers in out list.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> I see only 56 divers in out list.


yeah, the rest are Pobeda 195 and a timer


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ruslandro said:


> Vadim send me list of order and asked us to approve it.
> I got familiar and found the following:
> 1. There are no Mineral crystals
> 2. There are no manual movements
> 3. In list are mentioned only Diver watches. No Pobeda etc. May be order for them will be requested later. I don't know.
> 4.No differences for crown. Left and right crown watches are not separated (Hope it is preliminary common list)
> 5. No diferences for Red and White second hands. Hope it also will be clarified later.
> 
> So. I took our tabble (shared here) about two hours ago and prepared new tabblet (attached). Made sheet "what we filled" (based on our shared list).
> Took Vadim's list and made sheet "Vadim sent"
> Added column RSLNDRREF1 (RUSLANDROREFFERENCE) in "Vadim sent". I gave to watches in Vadim's list my references from 1 to 13.
> Put this refferences to column RSLNDRREF2 in sheet "what we filled"
> So I compared what watches from Vadims list are in our list and what watches are not.
> And I found the following:
> 1.
> In Vadim's preliminary list there are 51 watches. 50 of them I found in our list. I was not found:
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт. ( is in Vadim's list and is not included in our)
> 2.
> Watches mentioned in sheet "are not in Vadim's list" are in our shared tabble (highlighted as yellow) and are not in Vadim's list.
> There are 56 diver watches in our list against 51 (only 50 identified) in Vadim's list.
> I think we Have to
> 1. everyone check his order and check if I appointed right RSLNDRREF for it. (RSLNDRREF for order and RSLNDRREF for Vadim's list)
> 2. If enerything OK we have to add to Vadim's list orders from "are not in Vadim's list" sheet
> Sorry Comrades,
> I could not do it during the day. I have to work). Hope It will be helpfull and I could bring to you my idea. But I have to sleep now. Good nigt.


Many Many thanks Comrade RUSLANDRO Checked your list and my watch description correct ( type 1).

Thanks again


----------



## RFollia

Ruslandro said:


> Oh I am so old may be. I put the file on Google disc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope I did everything right)
> comparing the lists


Ruslandro, огромное спасибо!
Checked the list
In "are not in Vadim-s list", position 2, there is one 195чс crown at 9, possible RSLNDRREF2 number 1. It may not be in Vadim's list because I made the change later
In theory there are 24 195 чс stainless meteorite in our list and 23 in Vadims, so then my 195 чс stainless meteorite (position 44 in your list) may be RSLNDRREF2 number 1
Best regards and thank you


----------



## Ruslandro

Ligavesh said:


> Mine are there. That extra 295 bronze meteorite in Vadim's list is maybe @[email protected] 's 293, mistakenly written as 295.


I will add it to new list as 293 Bronze meteorit (with 193 besel if it is possible). If there is no objection of @[email protected]. About changing to 295 please negotiate with Vadim after according to necessity. Sorry but I have to give list with exact models.


----------



## gak

Ruslandro said:


> Hi Comrades,
> Here is forwarded mail from Vadim:
> 
> Внесите последние дополнения в данный список
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 23_шт.
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 3_ шт.
> 
> 195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 8_шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 2_шт.
> 
> 195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.
> 
> 193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.
> 
> 193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.
> 
> 192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.
> 
> 295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.
> 
> 295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.


Some in his list are totals and some are marked 1 with same description. I think there is some missing details in this mail and this can trigger more confusion.

I can see 295 bronze with meteorite is mentioned twice separately. Probably an extra details is either due to bezel or it is a typo.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> I will add it to new list as 293 Bronze meteorit (with 193 besel if it is possible). If there is no objection of @[email protected]. About changing to 295 please negotiate with Vadim after according to necessity. Sorry but I have to give list with exact models.


I think @[email protected] should come here and clear this up, i.e. make it clear what he wants, 293 or 295.


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> Some in his list are totals and some are marked 1 with same description. I think there is some missing details in this mail and this can trigger more confusion.
> 
> I can see 295 bronze with meteorite is mentioned twice separately. Probably an extra details is either due to bezel or it is a typo.


It's probably @[email protected] 's 293... he's making it confusing cause he wrote "downgrade to 295" if we don't have 50 or something...


----------



## [email protected]

Ruslandro said:


> I will add it to new list as 293 Bronze meteorit (with 193 besel if it is possible). If there is no objection of @[email protected]. About changing to 295 please negotiate with Vadim after according to necessity. Sorry but I have to give list with exact models.


Yes, I would like 293 bronze meteorite with 193 bezel and left crown.


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades. Vadim sent me new list and I compared it with our old. I have to work now so can not send it now. I will put it here a bit later. Hope everything will be ok. Old references in my table will remain. New will appear in empty cells. All the orders will be marked with reference and you will receive aportunity to check. Also I will give you some info received from Vadim by phone today morning.


----------



## cognac

Что означает слово "рабат" в списке?


----------



## Ruslandro

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I would like 293 bronze meteorite with 193 bezel and left crown.


Your type is 13


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades
Attached new table. In the sheet "what we filled" you can find your orders and reference (Type). New referenceds added.
Concidering your orders I prepared new list. After checking it will be sent to Vadim by autorized member.
Ready list of our order is on "final" sheet. here you can find and check your type (rslndrref).
Info received from Vadim by phone:
There is no difference in left or right crowns and colour of second hand in order list now. Exact type of crown/hand will be mentioned in your personal invoice.
So finaly we received the folloving list of order:

watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 24_шт.1​24​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 10_шт.2​10​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 4_ шт.5​4​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ,бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 2 шт.16​2​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​
Could you please check it

zlatoust.xlsx


----------



## SKUAS72

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades. Vadim sent me new list and I compared it with our old. I have to work now so can not send it now. I will put it here a bit later. Hope everything will be ok. Old references in my table will remain. New will appear in empty cells. All the orders will be marked with reference and you will receive aportunity to check. Also I will give you some info received from Vadim by phone today morning.


I undertand that before to pay we can check our orders, and will change it if is necesary, with Vadin
great work Ruslandro, thanks!


----------



## RFollia

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades
> Attached new table. In the sheet "what we filled" you can find your orders and reference (Type). New referenceds added.
> Concidering your orders I prepared new list. After checking it will be sent to Vadim by autorized member.
> Ready list of our order is on "final" sheet. here you can find and check your type (rslndrref).
> Info received from Vadim by phone:
> There is no difference in left or right crowns and colour of second hand in order list now. Exact type of crown/hand will be mentioned in your personal invoice.
> So finaly we received the folloving list of order:
> 
> watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 24_шт.1​24​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 10_шт.2​10​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 4_ шт.5​4​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ,бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 2 шт.16​2​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​
> Could you please check it
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx


All mine are there. Correct. Thank you! огромное спасибо!


----------



## gak

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades
> Attached new table. In the sheet "what we filled" you can find your orders and reference (Type). New referenceds added.
> Concidering your orders I prepared new list. After checking it will be sent to Vadim by autorized member.
> Ready list of our order is on "final" sheet. here you can find and check your type (rslndrref).
> Info received from Vadim by phone:
> There is no difference in left or right crowns and colour of second hand in order list now. Exact type of crown/hand will be mentioned in your personal invoice.
> So finaly we received the folloving list of order:
> 
> watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 24_шт.1​24​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 10_шт.2​10​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 4_ шт.5​4​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ,бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 2 шт.16​2​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​
> Could you please check it
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx


Mine is there as Type 12 and quantity 1. Bezel, crown and 2nd hand I expect will be handeled with individual order but with already agreed/confirmed details.


----------



## Ligavesh

cognac said:


> Что означает слово "рабат" в списке?


discount, lowered price


----------



## SKUAS72

I think that someone perhaps wants kills me, but if is posible i want change the dial of me 195 bronce damascus for meteorite...in very sorry


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> I think that someone perhaps wants kills me, but if is posible i want change the dial of me 195 bronce damascus for meteorite...in very sorry


I think that's up to Vadim now; whoever has a contact to him could ask him...


----------



## tokareva

I don't think it will be a huge issue to change the dial preference...but I could be wrong😂

See if comrade Ruslan can ask Vadim, he is doing a great job communicating with him.


----------



## Kotsov

**** is getting real


----------



## Ruslandro

SKUAS72 said:


> I undertand that before to pay we can check our orders, and will change it if is necesary, with Vadin
> great work Ruslandro, thanks!


Could you please confirm if you would like to change your type 2 to type 16


----------



## reporterreporter

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades
> Attached new table. In the sheet "what we filled" you can find your orders and reference (Type). New referenceds added.
> Concidering your orders I prepared new list. After checking it will be sent to Vadim by autorized member.
> Ready list of our order is on "final" sheet. here you can find and check your type (rslndrref).
> Info received from Vadim by phone:
> There is no difference in left or right crowns and colour of second hand in order list now. Exact type of crown/hand will be mentioned in your personal invoice.
> So finaly we received the folloving list of order:
> 
> watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 24_шт.1​24​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 10_шт.2​10​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 4_ шт.5​4​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ,бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 2 шт.16​2​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​
> Could you please check it
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx


Looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Ruslandro said:


> Comrades
> Attached new table. In the sheet "what we filled" you can find your orders and reference (Type). New referenceds added.
> Concidering your orders I prepared new list. After checking it will be sent to Vadim by autorized member.
> Ready list of our order is on "final" sheet. here you can find and check your type (rslndrref).
> Info received from Vadim by phone:
> There is no difference in left or right crowns and colour of second hand in order list now. Exact type of crown/hand will be mentioned in your personal invoice.
> So finaly we received the folloving list of order:
> 
> watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 24_шт.1​24​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 10_шт.2​10​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 4_ шт.5​4​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ,бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 2 шт.16​2​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​
> Could you please check it
> 
> zlatoust.xlsx


I don't understand russian but i think mine is ok. Plain dial 195 (46mm) stainless steel, crown at 9, saphire


----------



## SKUAS72

Ruslandro said:


> Could you please confirm if you would like to change your type 2 to type 16





Ruslandro said:


> Could you please confirm if you would like to change your type 2 to type 16


dear Lusandro
thank you for you efford, I promise you that is the last time im going to change my oder. Im very sorry 
I want 
195 ate el plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
195 bronze with meteorite left left crown. Sapphire
poveda p195
regars


----------



## SKUAS72

SKUAS72 said:


> dear Lusandro
> thank you for you efford, I promise you that is the last time im going to change my oder. Im very sorry
> I want
> 195 steel plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown. Sapphire
> poveda p195
> regars


----------



## Kotsov

Well that didn’t last long....


----------



## SKUAS72

Kotsov said:


> Well that didn't last long....
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This is the last time, I will not have time to change because if nothing happens shortly we will have our watches on our wrists


----------



## Kotsov

Is it too late to swop my stainless 195 Damascus for titanium. All other details the same just the case material change.


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades,
Here is new list of order:

watch descrtypeQuantity (in our list)195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат метеорит - 23_шт.1​23​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 11_шт.2​11​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, циферблат из дамасского дамаска - 4_ шт.3​4​193ЧС, циферблат метеорит - 3__ шт.4​3​195ЧС нержавеющая сталь, стандартный циферблат - 3_ шт.5​3​195ЧСБ бронза, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.6​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 2_шт.7​2​192 CHS, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.8​1​193ЧСБ бронза, циферблат стандартный - 1__ шт.9​1​195ЧСБ бронза, циферблат Мокуме - 1_шт.10​1​295 ЧС, стандартный циферблат - 1_шт.11​1​295ЧСБ бронза, циферблат метеорит - 1_шт.12​1​293 ЧСБ, бронза, циферблат метеорит, Ободок от 193 - 1_шт.13​1​195ЧСБ бронза, дамасский дамасский циферблат - 1 шт.16​1​Победа П195 - 5_ шт.17​5​Часы 195АИЖ (Победа Р195 с красной звездой) - 1_шт.18​1​Таймер РВ-1-60Н - 1_шт.19​1​

zlatoust.xlsx


----------



## Ruslandro

Kotsov said:


> Is it too late to swop my stainless 195 Damascus for titanium. All other details the same just the case material change.


Comrade,
I think changes are possible. Because as I understood comrade Tokareva did not send list to Vadim yet. List was finished friday night only. And edited just for comrade SKUAS72. And Vadim has holydays till tomorrow. But I am not sure that Titanium is possible (I can be wrong).


----------



## tokareva

Ruslandro said:


> Comrade,
> I think changes are possible. Because as I understood comrade Tokareva did not send list to Vadim yet. List was finished friday night only. And edited just for comrade SKUAS72. And Vadim has holydays till tomorrow. But I am not sure that Titanium is possible (I can be wrong).


So do I need to send the list to Vadim now?


----------



## Ruslandro

tokareva said:


> So do I need to send the list to Vadim now?


If Titanium is possible we have to make changes for Comrade Kotsov.
I hope everyone checked list ant exact his reference. If yes after solving titanium issue I think we can send the list to Vadim.
Now Vadin is sleeping I think).


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades,
Sorry but I have to sleep. let me know if titanium is possible. In 8 hours I will make changes to list if it is (if titanium is possible. just in case)


----------



## tokareva

Ruslandro said:


> If Titanium is possible we have to make changes for Comrade Kotsov.
> I hope everyone checked list ant exact his reference. If yes after solving titanium issue I think we can send the list to Vadim.
> Now Vadin is sleeping I think).


Ok, just let me know whenever it's ready please.


----------



## Ruslandro

Kotsov said:


> Is it too late to swop my stainless 195 Damascus for titanium. All other details the same just the case material change.


Comrade,
I asked Vadim via email about titanium just. Let wait till he wake up and go to factory for working. If titanium is not possible have we to keep at this (stainless steel for your 195 damascus)?


----------



## palletwheel

I did not want to get in the way given all the involved work, but if possible I'm still interested in the 195 titanium Black dial, crown at 3. If Vadim says ok, then please put me down for one, many thanks.


----------



## Okapi001

With all these indecisions and changes, everything is getting way too confusing.

May I suggest we only confirm 50+ divers to comrade Vadim (which we already did) , and provide him with the list of members, and than we can all contact Vadim individually, tell him excatly what we want and send him money (after he confirms the order and send the paypay invoice).


----------



## MakaveliSK

Okapi001 said:


> With all these indecisions and changes, everything is getting way too confusing.
> 
> May I suggest we only confirm 50+ divers to comrade Vadim (which we already did) , and provide him with the list of members, and than we can all contact Vadim individually, tell him excatly what we want and send him money (after he confirms the order and send the paypay invoice).


Cannot agree more. We need to draw a hard line and people just need to confirm what they have and be done. It's getting rediculous.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, please remain patient. We have been waiting for the answer regarding including titanium as an option for a while now, there are several requests for titanium from comrades at watch.ru also.

Everything is going ok and the payment process will be ready soon. I overlooked a message from Vadim that arrived 18 hours ago, so I apologise for the delay posting it.

"We have 2 main payment options:
1 - payment of the invoice and signing the contract
2 - payment via PayPal
3 - pay via PayPal to me personally"


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Is it too late to swop my stainless 195 Damascus for titanium. All other details the same just the case material change.


You can have titanium but you will have to wait until March 2021 for delivery, or whatever month it was that I mentioned earlier.

I'm trying to get prices for titanium 195 with Damascus and meteorite dials.

*Edit: *I'm sorry, but don't think you can have titanium after all. I thought Vadim said yes, but will have to wait, apparently he thought I meant only one piece. Here is what he said...

"It is possible, but the clock itself will have to wait a long time. They are out of stock."

So I asked about the price with meteorite and Damascus dials and he sent this...

"Titanium watches will be in the next collective purchase, but I may be able to provide 1 piece"


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> Comrades, please remain patient. We have been waiting for the answer regarding including titanium as an option for a while now, there are several requests for titanium from comrades at watch.ru also.
> 
> Everything is going ok and the payment process will be ready soon. I overlooked a message from Vadim that arrived 18 hours ago, so I apologise for the delay posting it.
> 
> "We have 2 main payment options:
> 1 - payment of the invoice and signing the contract
> 2 - payment via PayPal
> 3 - pay via PayPal to me personally"


Two questions:

How is item 1 tendered? Do you wire money to a Zlatoust factory account?

Item 2, do you need a PayPal account or do they use a guest account and credit card payment? Many merchants support using guest accounts, and some (including me) avoid personal PayPal accounts like the plague.

Thanks


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> "We have 2 main payment options:
> 1 - payment of the invoice and signing the contract
> 2 - payment via PayPal
> 3 - pay via PayPal to me personally"


I'm more than happy to pay via PayPal directly. Easy and safe.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> and some (including me) avoid personal PayPal accounts like the plague.


Honest question - why?


----------



## Ligavesh

Btw, I'm okay with paypal, unless there's some advantage I'm not aware off by paying through an invoice.


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> Two questions:
> 
> How is item 1 tendered? Do you wire money to a Zlatoust factory account?
> 
> Item 2, do you need a PayPal account or do they use a guest account and credit card payment? Many merchants support using guest accounts, and some (including me) avoid personal PayPal accounts like the plague.
> 
> Thanks


1) Yes, bank transfer
2) I don't know


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim has suggested that no orders be taken for titanium in this purchase and I'm not mentioning it again. So I'm sorry if you want it but you will have to wait until the next collective purchase for titanium.


----------



## palletwheel

Ligavesh said:


> Honest question - why?


Unless things have changed, if you want to close your account they make it virtually impossible. They always make an excuse to somehow force you to hold a balance. I don't want an account I can't close. Guest accounts work great, if you have a problem you aren't bound by PayPal arbitration, you can just work with your credit card issuer.


----------



## Ligavesh

palletwheel said:


> Unless things have changed, if you want to close your account they make it virtually impossible. They always make an excuse to somehow force you to hold a balance. I don't want an account I can't close. Guest accounts work great, if you have a problem you aren't bound by PayPal arbitration, you can just work with your credit card issuer.


Interesting, never thought about that.


----------



## SKUAS72

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm more than happy to pay via PayPal directly. Easy and safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Me too, but Can I choose the shipping method? UPS or FEDEX...no please, I prefer pay the shipment for eah watch by rus post, that pay the UPS or Taxes (it increases the value of my order about more that 35%)


----------



## RFollia

One question, I've seen we have again one 195чс meteorite less in the new list . from 24 goes down to 23, is that ok?
No problem in paying to Zlatoust or to Vadim directly by paypal. There are also other ways no problem. The only thing I do not want is EMS or DHL or whatever.Russian post, please, or if all goes wrong then collect in person in factory when pandemia is over...


----------



## Ruslandro

RFollia said:


> One question, I've seen we have again one 195чс meteorite less in the new list . from 24 goes down to 23, is that ok?
> No problem in paying to Zlatoust or to Vadim directly by paypal. There are also other ways no problem. The only thing I do not want is EMS or DHL or whatever.Russian post, please, or if all goes wrong then collect in person in factory when pandemia is over...


23 is ok. One of watchru member left us


----------



## RFollia

Thank you for clarification Ruslan!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has suggested that no orders be taken for titanium in this purchase and I'm not mentioning it again. So I'm sorry if you want it but you will have to wait until the next collective purchase for titanium.


Fine with me. Sorry for bringing it up. Let's just get on with it and forget I mentioned it.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Fine with me. Sorry for bringing it up. Let's just get on with it and forget I mentioned it.


It's not a problem and you weren't the only one who wanted titanium, several on watch.ru also requested it. Wait until next time and I'm sure you and the others can have all the titanium you want, maybe even wall clocks.?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> It's not a problem and you weren't the only one who wanted titanium, several on watch.ru also requested it. Wait until next time and I'm sure you and the others can have all the titanium you want, maybe even wall clocks.?


I'm in


----------



## RandyT

Здравствуйте товарищи!
I am still very confused. My name is on one of the original lists:










But I still don't know when to pay and how much. How will Zlatoust know I'm part of the group buy group?


----------



## Zany4

I think Ruslandro translated the list to Russian and then Tokareva sent to Vadim. If you were on the original list, you should be ok, but your order is now set to what was on that list. They’ll tell us how to pay the factory direct once Vadim confirms the order.


----------



## RandyT

Zany4 said:


> I think Ruslandro translated the list to Russian and then Tokareva sent to Vadim. If you were on the original list, you should be ok, but your order is now set to what was on that list. They'll tell us how to pay the factory direct once Vadim confirms the order.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## SKUAS72

news?


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> news?


Most countries are going through a second wave of coronavirus nonsense.

If you can call that News?


----------



## SKUAS72

News about the watches?.I know the problems with the virus, i have lived it in myself...if no necesary that you remember me the virus situation


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, here is some news from Vadim. When I first saw the photo I thought he was going to tell me there was a problem, or there had been a terrible accident at the factory.😂

Here is what he said...

"In watches with a meteorite, the cases are shot blasted. The photo shows tests in super-saline water. The body is there for 9 weeks. Tomorrow I'll get it out and watch how easy it will wash off.
I personally conduct such tests myself.
It is clear that the salinity of human skin is not so, but I carry out the most severe tests myself."


----------



## Red PeeKay

Hi, can someone tell me the lug width on the 195 Bronze. I can't seem to find it on their website. Starting to think about straps...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> "In watches with a meteorite, the cases are shot blasted. The photo shows tests in super-saline water. The body is there for 9 weeks. Tomorrow I'll get it out and watch how easy it will wash off.
> I personally conduct such tests myself.
> It is clear that the salinity of human skin is not so, but I carry out the most severe tests myself."


That's proper testing, Russian style.


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the lug width on the 195 Bronze...


I believe all 195 have 24mm lugs.


----------



## Kotsov

Chascomm said:


> That's proper testing, Russian style.


Its interesting but you have to ask why?


----------



## Chascomm

Kotsov said:


> Its interesting but you have to ask why?


Sometimes you've just got to know.


----------



## Kotsov

If you have to ask you'll never understand..


----------



## Danilao

Vadiiiiiiiiiiiim!
Please stop sculpting salt figurines and tell us something about our order!

:-\


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Vadiiiiiiiiiiiim!
> Please stop sculpting salt figurines and tell us something about our order!
> 
> :-\


Its Tokarevas returned watch

Vladim the merciless


----------



## tokareva

I asked Vadim if everything was going ok with the purchase and he said yes, but didn't say anything about paying for the watches and I didn't ask.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I asked Vadim if everything was going ok with the purchase and he said yes, but didn't say anything about paying for the watches and I didn't ask.


However, "Yes" is always better than "No". 
This is already a lot if it comes from the silent Vadim, he will probably be very busy with the salting of spaghetti.

Perhaps not everyone knows how the cases of the 192 models are also officially approved for cooking pasta (for this reason the aforementioned and very thorough tests are necessary)


----------



## raysson

Tok... you just made me aware of this on another thread and I responded with a "*please add me to the list*" on that thread. I thought I would also mention it here, but hope that my name is not duplicated. In the beginning of this thread, bronze is available. I don't know if it is available under this group buy, but if it is an option, I'll go with bronze. I would also like the white second hand and crown on left. Hope it isn't too late. Thanks, Tok for making me aware of this opportunity. BTW... I am new to WUS and I do not have PM privileges yet. Use [email protected] for contact. - raysson


----------



## tokareva

raysson said:


> Tok... you just made me aware of this on another thread and I responded with a "*please add me to the list*" on that thread. I thought I would also mention it here, but hope that my name is not duplicated. In the beginning of this thread, bronze is available. I don't know if it is available under this group buy, but if it is an option, I'll go with bronze. I would also like the white second hand and crown on left. Hope it isn't too late. Thanks, Tok for making me aware of this opportunity. BTW... I am new to WUS and I do not have PM privileges yet. Use [email protected] for contact. - raysson


I sent the request to comrade Vadim at the factory. Ligavesh will add you to the list. Thanks for participating.


----------



## raysson

tokareva said:


> I sent the request to comrade Vadim at the factory. Ligavesh will add you to the list. Thanks for participating.


Thanks much, Tok!


----------



## Kotsov

Did Vadim send pictures of the case after being removed from the salt bath?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Did Vadim send pictures of the case after being removed from the salt bath?


No


----------



## M_Milaguet

Push ups are going to hurt....


----------



## durainello

Am i too late to join? Hit me up for 193-SSB-D-S-L


----------



## tokareva

durainello said:


> Am i too late to join? Hit me up for 193-SSB-D-S-L


As far as I know you can join. Somebody decode what he wants and I will let Vadim know. I still can't understand the non standard descriptions 😂


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh, please add this comrade to the list, thank you!


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> As far as I know you can join. Somebody decode what he wants and I will let Vadim know. I still can't understand the non standard descriptions 😂


He wants a stainless steel 193 with a damascus dial, crown at 9.



tokareva said:


> Ligavesh, please add this comrade to the list, thank you!
> View attachment 15532878


If I understand correctly, 195ES is stainless steel? I put him on the list.

Obligatory link to the list:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## durainello

Thank you for adding. Just a side note - white seconds hand for me. 
It seems no one mentioned about the lume color, i understand there's a green and turquoise?


----------



## Ligavesh

durainello said:


> Thank you for adding. Just a side note - white seconds hand for me.
> It seems no one mentioned about the lume color, i understand there's a green and turquoise?


I think turquoise goes on the 29x models - but what do I know, it looks like pretty much any combination is possible here...


----------



## durainello

Ligavesh said:


> I think turquoise goes on the 29x models - but what do I know, it looks like pretty much any combination is possible here...


I would definitely love a turquoise lume if possible.


----------



## tokareva

durainello said:


> Thank you for adding. Just a side note - white seconds hand for me.
> It seems no one mentioned about the lume color, i understand there's a green and turquoise?


I asked Vadim and he said so far only green.


----------



## durainello

tokareva said:


> I asked Vadim and he said so far only green.


Thats ok. Just to confirm my order again. 193 stainless steel, sapphire, damascus dial, crown at 9, white seconds hand.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim sent me the information about the lume used, notice that it's a product of Russia.





__





Buy phosphors with long afterglow with delivery







en.luminophor.ru




This is what they use.




__





Photophosphor FV-530D







en.luminophor.ru


----------



## raysson

Thanks for this Tok... just another tidbit of info that makes this watch pretty amazing to own. The other colors are pretty cool, but it appears the selected green has the smaller grain size and longer glow time. Suits me.


----------



## laughinggnome

If I'm not too late, I'd like a 195 Bronze with Damascus dial. Crown at 9. Cheers.


----------



## Ligavesh

laughinggnome said:


> If I'm not too late, I'd like a 195 Bronze with Damascus dial. Crown at 9. Cheers.


I put you on the list, but @tokareva should say if it's possible at this point...









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I put you on the list, but @tokareva should say if it's possible at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


As far as I know it should be fine, I sent Vadim the request and he hasn't told me to stop taking reservations yet 😂
However, I'm going to ask him how long we can keep accepting late arrivals.


----------



## laughinggnome

Ligavesh said:


> I put you on the list...





tokareva said:


> As far as I know it should be fine...


Thanks!


----------



## durainello

Do we have a delivery timeline yet?


----------



## Ligavesh

durainello said:


> Do we have a delivery timeline yet?


They wanna surprise us for Christmass - mind you, Orthodox Christmass comes two weeks later.


----------



## tokareva

durainello said:


> Do we have a delivery timeline yet?


We don't even have a payment timeline yet...😂


----------



## durainello

tokareva said:


> We don't even have a payment timeline yet...😂


Or rather a timeline for everything.  Christmas 2021?


----------



## SKUAS72

durainello said:


> Or rather a timeline for everything.  Christmas 2021?


Maybe summer 2022 🤣


----------



## vp70m

tokareva said:


> As far as I know it should be fine, I sent Vadim the request and he hasn't told me to stop taking reservations yet 😂
> However, I'm going to ask him how long we can keep accepting late arrivals.


I feel silly, but, "Me too! Me too!"
Put me on the list for a 195 bronze meteorite, Please!


----------



## tokareva

vp70m said:


> I feel silly, but, "Me too! Me too!"
> Put me on the list for a 195 bronze meteorite, Please!


Never feel silly for wanting an amazing deal on a bronze Russian diver.

Do you want the crown at 3 or 9?


----------



## vp70m

tokareva said:


> Never feel silly for wanting an amazing deal on a bronze Russian diver.
> 
> Which side do you want the crown?


----------



## vp70m

tokareva said:


> Never feel silly for wanting an amazing deal on a bronze Russian diver.
> 
> Which side do you want the crown?


I forgot that was a variable! I think left, 9 o'clock. It will be one more unique feature on this very unique timepiece.


----------



## Ligavesh

vp70m said:


> I feel silly, but, "Me too! Me too!"
> Put me on the list for a 195 bronze meteorite, Please!


you're on the list now


----------



## raysson

I'm on the list (note: changed avatar)... joined the party a few days ago. Thanks for making me aware of this great opportunity. At the time I made a snap decision. Since then, I have read all 83 pages of this thread (I'm admittedly anal). Interesting. This should be made into a movie. I must say you all have done an amazing job with what turned out to be a very complex process. To understand the history and what's going on, I have also tried to document decisions on availability and price that was based on feedback from Vadim. I feel like I am also learning a little Russian. With that said, if I would like to make some final changes (revise my current listing and add another watch), should I just wait until we are individually contacted for payment? The last thing I want to do is gum up the works and delay or complicate this further. If changes are no longer possible, no problem... I'll stick with what I have and consider myself lucky. Thx.


----------



## Ligavesh

raysson said:


> I'm on the list (note: changed avatar)... joined the party a few days ago. Thanks for making me aware of this great opportunity. At the time I made a snap decision. Since then, I have read all 83 pages of this thread (I'm admittedly anal). Interesting. This should be made into a movie. I must say you all have done an amazing job with what turned out to be a very complex process. To understand the history and what's going on, I have also tried to document decisions on availability and price that was based on feedback from Vadim. I feel like I am also learning a little Russian. With that said, if I would like to make some final changes (revise my current listing and add another watch), should I just wait until we are individually contacted for payment? The last thing I want to do is gum up the works and delay or complicate this further. If changes are no longer possible, no problem... I'll stick with what I have and consider myself lucky. Thx.


If you want to add an order for another watch I would say better do it now, since it seems Vadim still takes extra orders... I'll simply add your new order on the list.


----------



## raysson

Thanks, Ligavesh... I've given this enough thought now that I can confidently say it's final. So please delete (or modify) my original listing and add the following two watches. Much thanks!


raysson295-BR-MO-S-Lwhite seconds hand295 ЧСБ, циферблат мокумэ, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелкаraysson195-SSM-M-S-Lwhite seconds hand195 ЧС, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка


----------



## Ligavesh

raysson said:


> Thanks, Ligavesh... I've given this enough thought now that I can confidently say it's final. So please delete (or modify) my original listing and add the following two watches. Much thanks!
> 
> 
> raysson295-BR-MO-S-Lwhite seconds hand295 ЧСБ, циферблат мокумэ, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелкаraysson195-SSM-M-S-Lwhite seconds hand195 ЧС, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка


done, but you could do it yourself since you know what to write in, you don't have to wait for me, just make sure to inform comrades @tokareva or @Ruslandro cause they are in touch with Vadim


----------



## raysson

Thanks revising the list for me... I'll let them know in case they missed this.


----------



## raysson

Turns out I'm still too new to WUS so I don't have PM privileges yet. Hope they notice the change in this thread. Thanks, again.


----------



## Ligavesh

raysson said:


> Turns out I'm still too new to WUS so I don't have PM privileges yet. Hope they notice the change in this thread. Thanks, again.


just write @nameoftheperson and I think they get a notification they've been mentioned in the comment - not 100% sure though

or just quote someone, doesn't matter which post


----------



## raysson

Okay... thanks. Still learning. Comrades @tokareva and/or @Ruslandro, please notice the changes to the list that Comrade Ligavesh kindly made for me. Thx.


----------



## tokareva

I sent the new revised list to Vadim


----------



## Kotsov

raysson said:


> Turns out I'm still too new to WUS so I don't have PM privileges yet. Hope they notice the change in this thread. Thanks, again.


Tokareva never sleeps. He'll know.


----------



## Kotsov

Its all gone very quiet.


----------



## Danilao

... you say Tokareva has dozed off for a moment?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> ... you say Tokareva has dozed off for a moment?


Only while I'm at work 😂


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, why don't we try making a list of those who want a knife? I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants one and it will take our minds off waiting.🤔


----------



## Danilao

I believe we are still waiting for the comparative photo and the measures of the blades, this for about a month now

:-x


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> Comrades, why don't we try making a list of those who want a knife? I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants one and it will take our minds off waiting.🤔


No problem for me
RFollia Small knife qty 2


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I believe we are still waiting for the comparative photo and the measures of the blades, this for about a month now
> 
> :-x


Well that is true Dani, it's probably better to wait.


----------



## tokareva

So I just asked Vadim to send us the dimensions and pictures of the knives, he said he would later. Now he's on sick leave with a cold.😷


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well that is true Dani, it's probably better to wait.


In the meantime, I contacted the Urman knife manufacturer. 
The knife would cost around € 30 but between bank fees, shipping and tourist tax they asked me for € 100 in total. A triple price compared to the original is too much for me.

So if Saint Vadim (to whom my best wishes go for a speedy recovery) were able to work a miracle, that could be the only solution (just to pass the time while waiting for the forging of our meteorites)


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> So I just asked Vadim to send us the dimensions and pictures of the knives, he said he would later. Now he's on sick leave with a cold.😷


Man flu grrrr


----------



## bornintheussr

can I sign up for this deal or all spots already taken?


----------



## Atone

What is going on with that crown!?


----------



## tokareva

bornintheussr said:


> can I sign up for this deal or all spots already taken?


Yes, you can.


----------



## bornintheussr

great sign me up please


----------



## Kotsov

bornintheussr said:


> great sign me up please


What options would you like?


----------



## taike

Uglyducky said:


> What is going on with that crown!?


it's happy to see everybody but you


----------



## Ligavesh

While we're waiting on news from Vadim, I was trying out my biggest watches to get an idea of how the 195 would look like on my wrist (18.5 - 19cm, or 7.3-7.5 inches)...

First the 50mm Molnya:




























Second biggest is my 44.7mm cheap Chinese For Sining:



















While wrist shots don't tell the whole picture of how a watch looks on you, I'm personally glad I went with the 195 and not the even bigger than the Molnya pocket watch 193, I think the 195 would look okay (whenever we get them).


----------



## bornintheussr

Kotsov said:


> What options would you like?


Can somebody please tell me about options or the page in this 84 page discussion where I can find options lol Thank you in advance friends


----------



## Ligavesh

bornintheussr said:


> Can somebody please tell me about options or the page in this 84 page discussion where I can find options lol Thank you in advance friends











Add the 195 bronze to this list, it's missing, it costs 36k rubles.

You can also order other Agat stuff, like the Pobeda wristwatch for example, also with a discount. One guy ordered a timer. We're ordering all with sapphire (except for the 192 where there is no sapphire).


----------



## Ligavesh

bornintheussr said:


> Can somebody please tell me about options or the page in this 84 page discussion where I can find options lol Thank you in advance friends


Here's the list of our orders, you can check it out. When you decide what you want we'll put you on it ( or you can do it yourself if you're comfortable with google spreadsheets, it's not complicated).









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Kotsov

I think the194/195 is the right size. There are many ways to look like an absolute plonker and far too big a watch is one of them.


----------



## oleg1

Hello! 
I ordered 195chs with crown on 9 o'clock with Standard (not meteorite) dial on Watch.ru and I saw approve from *tokareva*
But I don't see my row in Excel list above. My nick on Watch.ru is 'olegpan' - maybe is there another list of members?


----------



## taike

oleg1 said:


> Hello!
> I ordered 195chs with crown on 9 o'clock with Standard (not meteorite) dial on Watch.ru and I saw approve from *tokareva*
> But I don't see my row in Excel list above. My nick on Watch.ru is 'olegpan' - maybe is there another list of members?


You are number 63 on the list


----------



## oleg1

Oh, sorry, I see  My eyes were poor


----------



## bornintheussr

added myself to the list. Thank you friends


----------



## Ligavesh

I hope Vadim isn't waiting for the ruble to go up in value...


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have good news. Vadim just told me the watches are almost ready.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have good news. Vadim just told me the watches are almost ready.


good news


----------



## RandyT

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have good news. Vadim just told me the watches are almost ready.


Ochin harasho!


----------



## raysson

Thanks, Tok... I guess that means I have to tell my wife now. Won't be pretty.


----------



## Kotsov

raysson said:


> Thanks, Tok... I guess that means I have to tell my wife now. Won't be pretty.


For the love of God why!!


----------



## durainello

Any news/arrangements on the payment yet?


----------



## tokareva

durainello said:


> Any news/arrangements on the payment yet?


No


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> No


I notice how your correspondence with Vadim is influencing your character and the talkativeness of your answers

:-D


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I notice how your correspondence with Vadim is influencing your character and the talkativeness of your answers
> 
> :-D


Yes, that's why no one else must talk to him, otherwise the forum will end.😒😂


----------



## raysson

Kotsov said:


> For the love of God why!!


Yeah... wish I didn't have to but to avoid escalation... She's my financial advisor. From experience, I've got to tell her before she sees the bank statement.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have good news. Vadim just told me the watches are almost ready.


That's amazing, thank you tok


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> No


That's a very clear, concise, answer!
Now seriously, thank you so much for all your help, Comrade Tok. Look forward to more news.
BEst regards


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I just received a message from comrade Vadim, it translated "let people know they are willing to pay". Of course I think this actually means we can now pay, I'm trying to find out exactly what the procedure will be.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades I just received a message from comrade Vadim, it translated "let people know they are willing to pay". Of course I think this actually means we can now pay, I'm trying to find out exactly what the procedure will be.


Do we have a deadline? I would be way more comfortable to pay at the end of the month if possible.


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrades I just received a message from comrade Vadim, it translated "let people know they are willing to pay". Of course I think this actually means we can now pay, I'm trying to find out exactly what the procedure will be.


Thanks tok, good news again!!


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Do we have a deadline? I would be way more comfortable to pay at the end of the month if possible.


It's only about a week until the end of the month anyhow and we still don't even know the procedure yet, don't worry about it.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> It's only about a week until the end of the month anyhow and we still don't even know the procedure yet, don't worry about it.


Shipping is another thing - have we cleared that up? Did Vadim say they ship it one way and there can be no changes, or is my memory not so good? It would be nice if my three watches would come through Russian Post with one or two weeks apart, and not in a big single package through UPS or something... Everything I have bought from komandirskie and meranom I have received through good old Pochta, and only once did I have to pay to the customs - when I got a big package with two Neptunes together from meranom...

But I can imagine it could be way too much hassle for Vadim and the Agat factory to manage shipments that way...


----------



## Zany4

I’m in for a small knife. Do we need to start a numbered knife list like we had for the watches? Hopefully we hear from Vadim next week...


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I'm in for a small knife. Do we need to start a numbered knife list like we had for the watches? Hopefully we hear from Vadim next week...


Well I wanted to start one to get a general idea of how many people were interested, but understandably most want to wait for the specifications of the knives before deciding.

I was thinking about getting the long one personally, but I really don't have a specific reason to get the long one. Any opinions?


----------



## Danilao

We are still waiting for the specifications and photos of the knives for a month  

If it is so difficult to provide us with this information, how difficult will it be to provide us with knives? 

Frankly, at the point where we are, I don't think Vadim can handle even this extra stress :-D


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Well I wanted to start one to get a general idea of how many people were interested, but understandably most want to wait for the specifications of the knives before deciding.
> 
> I was thinking about getting the long one personally, but I really don't have a specific reason to get the long one. Any opinions?


Is your intended use lampredotto preparation or fighting off crown haters?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I am pretty sure these are the knives in question.

1. Knife "Urman".
Knife length 230 mm
Blade length 110-115 mm
2. Knife "Urman-XL"
Knife length 250 mm
Knife length 135 mm.


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I am pretty sure these are the knives in question.
> 
> 1. Knife "Urman".
> Knife length 230 mm
> Blade length 110-115 mm
> 2. Knife "Urman-XL"
> Knife length 250 mm
> Knife length 135 mm.
> 
> View attachment 15562420
> View attachment 15562423
> View attachment 15562424


Fantastic, comrade! Now I like the shorter one, it looks stronger.


----------



## tokareva

I don't see why we can't go ahead and start a list for knives now that we have the dimensions and comparison pictures...

If someone wants to make the list put me down for the short knife, please. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

1. Tokareva - Short


----------



## RFollia

1. Tokareva - Short 
2. Rfollia- Short (Urman) Qty 2


----------



## Kotsov

Did we get a final price for these?


----------



## Zany4

1. Tokareva - Short Qty 1
2. Rfollia - Short (Urman) Qty 2 
3. Zany4 - Short Qty 1


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Did we get a final price for these?


I'm fairly certain we did, but it's somewhere back in the thread. Shipping is free if sent with a watch.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm fairly certain we did, but it's somewhere back in the thread. Shipping is free if sent with a watch.


Wasn't it 30 dollars or something cheap like that? I'll think about it till Vadim says no more thinking, I've already got a bunch of cheap Chinese knives through Wish _and_ I've bought way more watches than I had planned...


----------



## MakaveliSK

Count me in for a knife. Who would have thunk you could buy a Russian watch with a knife.   
1. Tokareva - Short Qty 1
2. Rfollia - Short (Urman) Qty 2 
3. Zany4 - Short Qty 1
4. Makavelisk - Short Qty 1


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> Wasn't it 30 dollars or something cheap like that? I'll think about it till Vadim says no more thinking, I've already got a bunch of cheap Chinese knives through Wish _and_ I've bought way more watches than I had planned...


Mmm, yeah I don't know about that. I thought someone starting doing some numbers and it was closer to $100... I think we need confirmation on cost per knife (large and small) including any other "extras" we haven't seen coming. I would want to know that before committing. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

The knife price, via comrade @Danilao :


Danilao said:


> In the meantime, I contacted the Urman knife manufacturer.
> The knife would cost around € 30 but between bank fees, shipping and tourist tax they asked me for € 100 in total. A triple price compared to the original is too much for me.
> 
> So if Saint Vadim (to whom my best wishes go for a speedy recovery) were able to work a miracle, that could be the only solution (just to pass the time while waiting for the forging of our meteorites)


To be honest, I didn't understand this post - what tourist tax? No extra shipping costs if it comes with a watch as far as I know. Bank fee? For money transfer? Is Paypal not an option?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> The knife price, via comrade @Danilao :
> To be honest, I didn't understand this post - what tourist tax? No extra shipping costs if it comes with a watch as far as I know. Bank fee? For money transfer? Is Paypal not an option?


Hang on... if I'm not actually in the country or intending to visit then technically I'm not a tourist! In fact, being out of country means we shouldn't pay any local taxes so it should be cheaper again!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Did we get a final price for these?


3000 for the short one and 3500 for the long one.


----------



## nitchai

Hey guys, I got a personal problem and it is hard for me to justify the purchase of a watch right now. Is there anyone who didn't get into the list that wants to get my watch (195, steel, meteorite, crown on the right)?
Ps: If I can't find anyone, since I've already made the commitment, I'll try to find a way to keep the watch, don't worry.


----------



## Kotsov

nitchai said:


> Hey guys, I got a personal problem and it is hard for me to justify the purchase of a watch right now. Is there anyone who didn't get into the list that wants to get my watch (195, steel, meteorite, crown on the right)?
> Ps: If I can't find anyone, since I've already made the commitment, I'll try to find a way to keep the watch, don't worry.


If you are stuck I'll take it my friend.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> If you are stuck I'll take it my friend.


That's very commendable comrade, however there's no reason to worry about losing one watch at this point. We should still be well within our requirement for the 50 watches discount. Let's wait and see what happens when it's time to pay, and if necessary *then* you can add an additional watch if you want.


----------



## kickback72

So still waiting for news about payment? (I was a bit afraid we’d get 1700 posts about knifes now.. 😆)


----------



## taike

kickback72 said:


> So still waiting for news about payment? (I was a bit afraid we'd get 1700 posts about knifes now.. )


Cut it out


----------



## tokareva

kickback72 said:


> So still waiting for news about payment? (I was a bit afraid we'd get 1700 posts about knifes now.. ?)


Yes, please remain patient. At least they didn't demand payment first, and we would be waiting for the watches to be manufactured like most projects. Also there doesn't seem to be much interest in the knives.


----------



## kickback72

tokareva said:


> Yes, please remain patient. At least they didn't demand payment first, and we would be waiting for the watches to be manufactured like most projects. Also there doesn't seem to be much interest in the knives.


Been patient so far, and will continue so. Just tried a bit of a joke here.. not so well recieved😅 But come on guys.. its hard tracking all these post- waiting for some real news. Its like golddigging😊 The tread has to be some kind of evidence to that.. That said, i believe this initiative is great, and hopefully we will end up with a great watch too! 💪


----------



## Zany4

Is there a minimum order for the knives a as well or can they be added on no matter the interest level? That’s really a decent price for such a knife. I hope we hear some news soon too. Just ordered a 24mm strap for it with a Black Friday deal. Little premature but I have the faith!


----------



## taike

kickback72 said:


> Been patient so far, and will continue so. Just tried a bit of a joke here.. not so well recieved But come on guys.. its hard tracking all these post- waiting for some real news. Its like golddigging The tread has to be some kind of evidence to that.. That said, i believe this initiative is great, and hopefully we will end up with a great watch too!


You missed the point


----------



## raysson

Zany4 said:


> Is there a minimum order for the knives a as well or can they be added on no matter the interest level? That's really a decent price for such a knife. I hope we hear some news soon too. Just ordered a 24mm strap for it with a Black Friday deal. Little premature but I have the faith!


Any recommendations for strap Black Friday deals?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Is there a minimum order for the knives a as well or can they be added on no matter the interest level? That's really a decent price for such a knife. I hope we hear some news soon too. Just ordered a 24mm strap for it with a Black Friday deal. Little premature but I have the faith!


No minimum requirement for the knives, just an add on feature with a watch.


----------



## taike

raysson said:


> Any recommendations for strap Black Friday deals?











Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #16...


New thread for Nov and Dec 2020!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## raysson

taike said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #16...
> 
> 
> New thread for Nov and Dec 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com





taike said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #16...
> 
> 
> New thread for Nov and Dec 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Miss this... thanks, taike!


----------



## Zany4

Strapsco has a lot of Black Friday deals on all of their stock. If you ever wanted a more expensive Erika’s Original MN, with brass option, 15% off is the best discount you’ll ever get.


----------



## raysson

Zany4 said:


> Strapsco has a lot of Black Friday deals on all of their stock. If you ever wanted a more expensive Erika's Original MN, with brass option, 15% off is the best discount you'll ever get.


Thanks, Zany4!


----------



## tokareva

Before you comrades rush out and buy 24 mm straps for your Zlatoust make sure they are thicker than usual and are listed for use with Panerai or heavy watches, otherwise you'll be dissatisfied.

Sorry if you already knew that 🤔


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I just received some news that I hope isn't too discouraging. Vadim is on sick leave until Jan 10, so obviously we can't pay until he returns to the factory. Here is his message...

"Greetings. I am on sick leave until 10.01 and will not be able to get to the plant. This is the main reason for the delay."


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrades I just received some news that I hope isn't too discouraging. Vadim is on sick leave until Jan 10, so obviously we can't pay until he returns to the factory. Here is his message...
> 
> "Greetings. I am on sick leave until 10.01 and will not be able to get to the plant. This is the main reason for the delay."


Oh well, hope all is well. At least I'll save some money heading into Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades I just received some news that I hope isn't too discouraging. Vadim is on sick leave until Jan 10, so obviously we can't pay until he returns to the factory. Here is his message...
> 
> "Greetings. I am on sick leave until 10.01 and will not be able to get to the plant. This is the main reason for the delay."


Goddamit now I don't have an excuse not to buy watches anymore - at least till next month... I'M GONNA GO BERSERK ON THAT GLASHÜTTE BIDDING!

And best wishes and a speedy recovery to Vadim!


----------



## Zany4

Definitely not cheap, but matching brass would be sweet...


----------



## Gman_VI

Zany4 said:


> Definitely not cheap, but matching brass would be sweet...


Here is a good bronze hardware option


----------



## Ligavesh

Gman_VI said:


> Here is a good bronze hardware option
> View attachment 15572511


it's all sold out - even the 22mm I thought getting for my bronze 1967


----------



## Gman_VI

Ligavesh said:


> it's all sold out - even the 22mm I thought getting for my bronze 1967


Hmm, you are right. Hopefully they will get some more in before year end. Here is what it looks like on my 195.


----------



## taike

Gman_VI said:


> Hmm, you are right. Hopefully they will get some more in before year end. Here is what it looks like on my 195.
> View attachment 15573197


They're available at full price on ebay


----------



## kickback72

taike said:


> You missed the point


No, not at all- I actually really understand- unfortunately.


----------



## taike

kickback72 said:


> No, not at all- I actually really understand- unfortunately.


Edge-ucation sharpens the wits


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> They're available at full price on ebay


Link? All I see is mostly sold out, just a few options/colors left.


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> Link? All I see is mostly sold out, just a few options/colors left.


Sorry, looks like I spoke too soon


----------



## kickback72

taike said:


> Edge-ucation sharpens the wits


Yes, and i'm an educated man- although i am not a «big forum writer». Frankly i am quite sure there will be no more posts from me after i ( if ever) recieve this watch. I dont have the time nor the patience needed to monitor this forum for months waiting for another «amazing group opportunity buy» I just saved 7000 rubles in the Molnija shop- Took me 10 minutes. Suites me better.


----------



## tokareva

kickback72 said:


> I dont have the time nor the patience needed to monitor this forum for months waiting


What...and miss all this fun? 😁 😂


----------



## Gman_VI

kickback72 said:


> I dont have the time nor the patience needed to monitor this forum for months waiting


if I can offer an analogy, it's like going fishing with your friends. Yes, I can just save all the time and hassle and spend a few more rubbles to buy the fish at a store.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Thanks Tok for the update and all the hard work here by you and others to put this together. Group buys always take a while and many of the ones I have taken part of fall aprart. This one has actually went rather well considering multiple hurdles. Next year will be perfect for me since I need to sell a few watches and just went nuts on cigars for black friday.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, let's not be too harsh on comrade kickback72. He was obviously joking earlier and also new here and not used to the long waiting time involved with these things. He said that he's not particularly interested in the forum part which is probably the most fun part for most of us here. He just wants a watch and that's fine, we appreciate his participation. We're all in this together and that's what makes it good for all of us.


----------



## Zany4

It’s all good in the hood. I’m now 0 for 3 in 2020 for watch “projects”. Probably my last “fun” purchases for a long time since I now have kids that eat way too much. The pandemic has booted Sadko, Luna Dude, and now the magical space rock Zlatty to ‘21. At least I’ve only actually paid for one! Cleanliness is next to godliness, but since I don’t have either of those virtues I’ll go with patience. Hopefully someone will let everyone know when it’s time to pay because now that holidays are coming a lot might check in so often.


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> It's all good in the hood. I'm now 0 for 3 in 2020 for watch "projects". Probably my last "fun" purchases for a long time since I now have kids that eat way too much. The pandemic has booted Sadko, Luna Dude, and now the magical space rock Zlatty to '21. At least I've only actually paid for one! Cleanliness is next to godliness, but since I don't have either of those virtues I'll go with patience. Hopefully someone will let everyone know when it's time to pay because now that holidays are coming a lot might check in so often.


time to introduce those kids to lampredotto


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> time to introduce those kids to lampredotto


Lampredotto night & day :-D

"questa la unn'è cosa
da gente schizzinosa"


----------



## Zany4

The most likely and closest to the mythical lampredotto that they will get is homemade Callos a la Madrileña at their uncle’s house. A traditional new year’s dish that the pandemic may also prevent.


----------



## SKUAS72

Callos a la madrileña tradicional new year dish? where in Texas maybe?


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Callos a la madrileña tradicional new year dish? where in Texas maybe?


Load of tripe if you ask me.


----------



## Zany4

SKUAS72 said:


> Callos a la madrileña tradicional new year dish? where in Texas maybe?


My uncle-law-was born in Madrid back in the 60's and came to the US as a teenager. He just likes to make Callos for new years, usually with Caldo Gallego and a Pernil. He just likes hearty food when it's cold winter here in the NE U.S.


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> Load of tripe if you ask me.


That's just offal


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> My uncle-law-was born in Madrid back in the 60's and came to the US as a teenager. He just likes to make Callos for new years, usually with Caldo Gallego and a Pernil. He just likes hearty food when it's cold winter here in the NE U.S.


Ole!! its a good food for a Winter time!!


----------



## Neros

Oh lord, I am now going back to liking the meteorite dial more.... I need this agony to stop hahahaha


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> Oh lord, I am now going back to liking the meteorite dial more.... I need this agony to stop hahahaha


Just order another one with meteorite and keep the one you like better, then sell the other one for a profit to offset the cost of the one you keep. Or just keep both if you can't decide.


----------



## Zany4

Look what showed up in the mail. 24mm, dark gray "meteorite" stitching on black with red stripe. Bronze hardware... Something seems to be missing tho...?


----------



## vesire

Meteorite is really really great.. if that big order happens in the next few years i will definatelly advice for a meteorite

Few others titanium heated dials
Cool aswell


















And a zirconium one, really not feels like titanium, not steel aswell
Something in the middle


























Regards
George


----------



## Kotsov

Forget Zirconium, Vadim needs one made out of paracetamol.


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Hola, puedo ser miembro de tu proyecto (bronce)
Saludos


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Hi could I be a member of your project (bronze)
thanks in advanced


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Pajaro secretario said:


> Hola, puedo ser miembro de tu proyecto (bronce)
> Saludos


Apologizes because of my mobile direct translation


----------



## tokareva

He


Pajaro secretario said:


> Hi could I be a member of your project (bronze)
> thanks in advanced


Hello comrade, as far as I know you can. Please be more specific about what you want so we can add you to the list.


----------



## Pajaro secretario

tokareva said:


> He
> 
> Hello comrade, as far as I know you can. Please be more specific about what you want so we can add you to the list.


Thanks 
I want the bronze 46 mm
I'ts possible?


----------



## tokareva

Pajaro secretario said:


> Thanks
> I want the bronze 46 mm
> I'ts possible?


What dial, black or meteorite? Crown at 3 or 9?


----------



## Pajaro secretario

tokareva said:


> What dial black or meteorite? Crown at 3 or 9?


Sorry, meteorite and 9
thanks for your patient


----------



## Ligavesh

Pajaro secretario said:


> Sorry, meteorite and 9
> thanks for your patient


Added, color of seconds hand wasn't specified, so I left that out (probably is white by default - which I'd recommend tbh).


----------



## Pajaro secretario

[QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52751288, miembro: 1448401"]
Agregado, no se especificó el color de la manecilla de los segundos, así que lo dejé afuera (probablemente sea blanco por defecto, lo que recomendaría tbh)
[/ CITAR]


Ligavesh said:


> Added, color of seconds hand wasn't specified, so I left that out (probably is white by default - which I'd recommend tbh).


sorry again 
What's colours are possible?
I don' t see the list
THANKS IN ADVANCED


----------



## tokareva

Pajaro secretario said:


> [QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52751288, miembro: 1448401"]
> Agregado, no se especificó el color de la manecilla de los segundos, así que lo dejé afuera (probablemente sea blanco por defecto, lo que recomendaría tbh)
> [/ CITAR]
> 
> sorry again
> What's colours are possible?
> I don' t see the list
> THANKS IN ADVANCED


White and maybe red.


----------



## Neros

vesire said:


> Meteorite is really really great.. if that big order happens in the next few years i will definatelly advice for a meteorite
> 
> Few others titanium heated dials
> Cool aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a zirconium one, really not feels like titanium, not steel aswell
> Something in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> George


Zirconium looks sooooo good...


----------



## Ligavesh

Pajaro secretario said:


> [QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52751288, miembro: 1448401"]
> Agregado, no se especificó el color de la manecilla de los segundos, así que lo dejé afuera (probablemente sea blanco por defecto, lo que recomendaría tbh)
> [/ CITAR]
> 
> sorry again
> What's colours are possible?
> I don' t see the list
> THANKS IN ADVANCED


red or white

here's the list:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com





here are the prices:










195 bronze meteorite isn't there, it's 36000


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Ligavesh said:


> red or white
> 
> here's the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 195 bronze meteorite isn't there, it's 36000


RED please


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Pajaro secretario said:


> RED please


----------



## Ligavesh

done


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> done


He's good I tell you! 😂

Additionally, I will add that Vadim told me to send him the updated version of the list on December 16 when he returns to work. So it's not too late to get a great deal on a Zlatoust.🤑


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> He's good I tell you! 😂
> 
> Additionally, I will add that Vadim told me to send him the updated version of the list on December 16 when he returns to work. So it's not too late to get a great deal on a Zlatoust.🤑


He got back a lot sooner, should our payments be ready on the 16th? End of the month would be more comfortable, payment coming in and whatnot...


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> He got back a lot sooner, should our payments be ready on the 16th? End of the month would be more comfortable, payment coming in and whatnot...


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I seriously doubt it.


Yeah, the way this is going, no wonder if a meteorite strikes him on his way to work - The Curse Of The Group Buy


----------



## Vassilybasil

I have signed up through the watch.ru.There have been no updates for quite some time,are there news?I am originally digned up for 46 mm meteorite,but thinking to upgrade for bronze(46mm)


----------



## Ligavesh

Vassilybasil said:


> I have signed up through the watch.ru.There have been no updates for quite some time,are there news?I am originally digned up for 46 mm meteorite,but thinking to upgrade for bronze(46mm)


Vadim comes back from sick leave on the 16th, in the meantime there were no news.


----------



## tokareva

We have a new participant and probably another one coming. I think you know what to do comrade Ligavesh...😅


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> We have a new participant and probably another one coming. I think you know what to do comrade Ligavesh...😅
> 
> View attachment 15601355


done, number 69 hehe
I put watch.ru in, I suppose that's correct?


----------



## Danilao

Do we have any news on the conditions of our sick child who seems to be the only one working in that historic and glorious factory? 

In the meantime, I am gearing up to pass the Orthodox Christmas and the Chinese New Year unharmed :-D


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Do we have any news on the conditions of our sick child who seems to be the only one working in that historic and glorious factory?




I hope he left someone in charge of o-rings.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Do we have any news on the conditions of our sick child who seems to be the only one working in that historic and glorious factory?
> 
> In the meantime, I am gearing up to pass the Orthodox Christmas and the Chinese New Year unharmed :-D


I want to give him a couple of days to settle back in at the factory before I start bombarding him with updates and questions again. There are a few still deciding about a watch on watch.ru also and the more participants we have will hopefully help this be a successful "deal".

Also he was originally scheduled to be back at work on Jan 10 so we're actually ahead of schedule for now.


----------



## tokareva

In the meantime I have to keep comrade Ligavesh busy 😂
Please add comrade Pistic to the list for a Steel195 meteorite with crown at 3 and white second hand. Then check the attachment for accuracy 😅

I'm going to have to cut off reservations soon because all of the copying pasting translating and posting is killing me...🤪


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I want to give him a couple of days to settle back in at the factory before I start bombarding him with updates and questions again. There are a few still deciding about a watch on watch.ru also and the more participants we have will hopefully help this be a successful "deal".
> 
> Also he was originally scheduled to be back at work on Jan 10 so we're actually ahead of schedule for now.


I thought it was the 10th.

Joking aside I hope Vadim is fully recovered.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> In the meantime I have to keep comrade Ligavesh busy 😂
> Please add comrade Pistic to the list for a Steel195 meteorite with crown at 3 and white second hand. Then check the attachment for accuracy 😅
> 
> I'm going to have to cut off reservations soon because all of the copying and pasting and translating is killing me...🤪
> View attachment 15602602


It's mainly copy/pasting for me, but I think I have the easier job 

Pistik added, but someone dropped out, we are again at 69 total

the list again, if someone wants to check:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## BizzyC

Ligavesh said:


> It's mainly copy/pasting for me, but I think I have the easier job
> 
> Pistik added, but someone dropped out, we are again at 69 total
> 
> the list again, if someone wants to check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,ruku[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


That was me. I dropped one of my two since we're now well over 50. Will probably regret it but lots of demands on my funds this holiday season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

BizzyC said:


> That was me. I dropped one of my two since we're now well over 50. Will probably regret it but lots of demands on my funds this holiday season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holiday seasons come every year, this is a once in a lifetime opportunity ??
I'm glad you are still getting a fantastic deal on one however.
There is a comrade on watch.ru trying to decide which dial he wants so we should be at 70 watches soon anyway. ?


----------



## Kotsov

On my no.15 can you delete the comment and replace it with "white second hand" please?


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> On my no.15 can you delete the comment and replace it with "white second hand" please?


Did you say boogie robots?


----------



## tokareva

Ok, we now have what I hope is our last participant😂

Comrade Torman wants a standard 195 CHS with black dial and the crown at 9.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Ok, we now have what I hope is our last participant😂
> 
> Comrade Torman wants a standard 195 CHS with black dial and the crown at 9.
> 
> View attachment 15603418


No. 70 done


----------



## Kotsov

taike said:


> Did you say boogie robots?


They aren't on the options list.

Oversight.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> No. 70 done


Thank you comrade 👍 I'm going to check on watch.ru for any new arrivals and if there aren't any I'll send the updated list to Vadim and see what happens.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Thank you comrade 👍 I'm going to check on watch.ru for any new arrivals and if there aren't any I'll send the updated list to Vadim and see what happens.


No boogie robots or Vadim might have a relapse


----------



## Kotsov

I’d really love a brass P-195 with a red star. Do you think there is much chance?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'd really love a brass P-195 with a red star. Do you think there is much chance?


I don't know but will ask.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't know but will ask.


Cheers. Its such a nice combination surely others would be interested?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Cheers. Its such a nice combination surely others would be interested?


Yes, and I told him that, so we will see.


----------



## Oppenheimer 75

ShaneLG said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I updated my options and we'll see what happens ? the red second hand looks great in that photo. Cheers.
> 
> 1.Kotsov -195 bronze meteorite left hand crown
> 2.Tokareva - 193 CHS plain dial left crown.
> 3.Danilao - 193, meteorite, stainless steel, crown right, sapphire
> 4. Zany4 - 195 meteorite steel sapphire crown left 9 o'clock
> 5. willjackson - 195 meteorite (9oclock crown)
> 6.avers
> 7.AarnoldArrdrvark - 195 meteorite; stainless steel; sapphire; Crown right (3 o'clock)
> 8. Confuse-a-cat - - 195 meteorite. Stainless steel (As per original image from first post) sapphire , 9 O'clock crown and white second hand
> 9. Ligavesh - Meteorite bronze 195 with sapphire (crown left, 9 o'clock) - if sapphire not possible then mineral - if crown at 9 o'clock not possible then stainless steel version 195 with crown at 9 o'clock
> 10. MakaveliSK - Meteorite - Crown on left - sapphire
> 11. luis965 - 195 CHS meteorite dial crown left
> 12 paperinick Meteorite stainless steel 195 with sapphire crown left, 9 o'clock
> 13. ale9191 - meteorite
> 14. Kotsov 195 Stainless Damascus face left hand crown (if the price is right)
> 15. Victorv 195 plain sapphire
> 16. MakaveliSK - 195 CHS Damascus - crown on left - Sapphire
> 17. Okapi001 - 195 bronze sapphire meteorite crown at 9
> 18. Ligavesh - 192 stainles steel plain dial with sapphire (if no sapphire, then mineral)
> 19. Columela - 195 meteorite, crown at 9 o'clock, sapphire
> 20. RFollia 194-01 CHS meteorite (prefer handwinding)
> 21. RFollia - Timer RV-1-60N (РВ-1-60Н)
> 22. RFollia-Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ - Qty1
> 23. SKUAS72 - 195 plain dial sapphire, crown left (at 9 o'clock)
> 24. amarizmendi - 195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire
> 25. Neros -195 Stainless Steel plain dial sapphire crown on the left side
> 26. Toldostol- 195 meteorite, crown left (9 o'clock)
> 27. Pakecima - 195 meteorite with sapphire
> 28. TOLETOS - 195 meteorite stainless, sapphire, with left hand crown at 9
> 29. luis965 - 195 CHS Damascus dial, crown left (if we could drop the price to 24.000)
> 30. tokareva - 195 bronze with meteorite left left crown.
> 31. taike - 195 meteorite, right crown
> 32. SKUAS72 - Pobeda p195
> 33. Tokareva - Pobeda p195
> 34. Kotsov - Pobeda p195
> 35. Ruslandro - 195-BR-R-S-L 195 (46mm), bronze, regular dial, sapphire, crown at 9
> 36. Gman_VI - 195 meteorite, steel, sapphire, crown left 9 o'clock. Red seconds hand, if possible.
> 37. Kickback72- 195 metorite, stainless steel with sapphire, crown left side (9)
> 38. RandyT - 195 Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal, crown at 9, meteorite dial
> 39. ShaneLG - 195-BR-M-S-L, Red Second Hand


40. Small version, mineral glass, crown on the right


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> No boogie robots or Vadim might have a relapse


I believe the story of damask knives has definitely cut him.
No more floral arrangements, please


----------



## Ligavesh

Oppenheimer 75 said:


> 40. Small version, mineral glass, crown on the right


Is this a new order? Cause what you've quoted is old, we are at number 70 now:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com





PS. Also, I think the agreement is - to simplify the order - that we all get sapphire, cause 99% wanted that (unless not possible, like for the 192 version). The price is the same anyway.

PPS. Also, please specify type of dial, also secconds hand color if you have preferences (I think default is white, but some want red).


----------



## RFollia

Kotsov said:


> Cheers. Its such a nice combination surely others would be interested?


That was my choice, you can copy my description from number 41
195АИЖ2.810.084
Коллективная закупка на наручные часы 195АИЖ-Pobeda P195 с красной звездой
Best regards


----------



## Rimmed762

I tried to browse this thread with my mobile phone but without success. My apologies for these questions, most likely these were answered already.

Is this a group buy where you could choose almost any watch from Zlatoust range?

Price is? In first page there is one price 28,000 roubles. Is that for any watch?

What is projected schedule? And deadline to sign in?


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> I tried to browse this thread with my mobile phone but without success. My apologies for these questions, most likely these were answered already.
> 
> Is this a group buy where you could choose almost any watch from Zlatoust range?
> 
> Price is? In first page there is one price 28,000 roubles. Is that for any watch?
> 
> What is projected schedule? And deadline to sign in?


28000 is for the steel 195 with meteorite or plain dial. What is it you want, probably easier to just ask the price of it. I can't guarantee any more reservations however, the purchase is already way past the deadline, but it might still be possible to add watches.

Yes, it includes almost everything, bronze, 46, 53 and 60 mm watches.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> I tried to browse this thread with my mobile phone but without success. My apologies for these questions, most likely these were answered already.
> 
> Is this a group buy where you could choose almost any watch from Zlatoust range?
> 
> Price is? In first page there is one price 28,000 roubles. Is that for any watch?
> 
> What is projected schedule? And deadline to sign in?


Give me your passwords and I'll log on for you and find out if you can't be bothered.


----------



## Rimmed762

If this is past deadline, then I must pass. At January I should have something to spend. Although oldfoxes NVCh-project will take some amount of it.

I don't know why this "new forum" works so bl**dy slowly on my phone... I read maybe thirty pages with frustration to the speed and did some babysitting at the same time. So, my brains might have been facing some "sensory overload". 😁


----------



## Rimmed762

Anyway, thank you for replying so fast. You are going to get some very nice watches. 👍


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> Anyway, thank you for replying so fast. You are going to get some very nice watches. 👍


I think you could still order if you wanted to.

If you did just give a rough idea of what you would like and the specifics can be sorted within a few posts.


----------



## Rimmed762

I thought about very basic Zlatoust either 46 or 53mm. Black dial. Bronze with meteor would be very tempting too. 🤔

Those are just too nice. Way too nice.


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> If this is past deadline, then I must pass. At January I should have something to spend. Although oldfoxes NVCh-project will take some amount of it.
> 
> I don't know why this "new forum" works so bl**dy slowly on my phone... I read maybe thirty pages with frustration to the speed and did some babysitting at the same time. So, my brains might have been facing some "sensory overload". 😁


Well it's not actually past the deadline, we had one and then due to an unexpected sick marketing director it was moved back,so it's a little complicated, as far as I know the factory is still accepting reservations. He hasn't told me to stop,so I'm assuming it's ok. No one has paid yet. I don't have the price list, but everything is almost 50% off. Pick what you want and ask the price because someone here will know what it is.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I tried to browse this thread with my mobile phone but without success. My apologies for these questions, most likely these were answered already.
> 
> Is this a group buy where you could choose almost any watch from Zlatoust range?
> 
> Price is? In first page there is one price 28,000 roubles. Is that for any watch?
> 
> What is projected schedule? And deadline to sign in?





Ligavesh said:


> red or white
> 
> here's the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 195 bronze meteorite isn't there, it's 36000


edit: if you need explanation just ask


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> View attachment 15594734
> Look what showed up in the mail. 24mm, dark gray "meteorite" stitching on black with red stripe. Bronze hardware... Something seems to be missing tho...?


Where did you get that again?


----------



## tokareva

Can I ask a dumb question, why is the price list in Russian? 😒😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Can I ask a dumb question, why is the price list in Russian? 😒😂


Well, I once did this:










But it looked a bit chaotic and I was too lazy to do an orderly translated table 
might do it tomorrow if no one does it till then

edit: note that meteorite is wrongly spelled as metheorite


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Well, I once did this:
> 
> View attachment 15611226
> 
> 
> But it looked a bit chaotic and I was too lazy to do an orderly translated table
> might do it tomorrow if no one does it till then
> 
> edit: note that meteorite is wrongly spelled as metheorite


Oh yeah, I remember now. It was almost easier to read the Russian 🤣


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Oh yeah, I remember now. It was almost easier to read the Russian 🤣


It's doctor's handwriting - doctors always assume everyone can understand their writings though


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> I thought about very basic Zlatoust either 46 or 53mm. Black dial. Bronze with meteor would be very tempting too. 🤔
> 
> Those are just too nice. Way too nice.


Ok, comrade, you are in luck. I just got a reply from Vadim at the factory. You can reserve a watch.😃
I just want to make sure nobody is disappointed thinking they will be able to get on the list, but you're good if you want a great deal on a Zlatoust.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> Where did you get that again?


It's an Erika's original from Europe. Good quality but quite expensive. Also only MN style that's customizable with a brass option. In for as penny, in for a pound...

Erika's Orig. MN


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> edit: note that meteorite is wrongly spelled as metheorite


Is it crystal?


----------



## Rimmed762

I am tempted. I have to check the price list and model some pizza plates to my wrist. 😁

When it would be time to pay?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Is it crystal?


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> I am tempted. I have to check the price list and model some pizza plates to my wrist. 😁
> 
> When it would be time to pay?


Payment is still a mystery 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Can I ask a dumb question, why is the price list in Russian? 😒😂


----------



## Rimmed762

195 in steel with standard dial is my choice. Aren't there 295 with standard dial available?

I hope to hear about payment schedule. I have good months, decent months and terrible months financially. I need to locate the payment to the decent month at least. 

Worst time for payments is to tell me at 5th that it is needed at 14th. I'll get paid at 15th and usually I am broke ten days before that. 😁


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15612187


Fantastic! Thank you comrade!


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> 195 in steel with standard dial is my choice. Aren't there 295 with standard dial available?
> 
> I hope to hear about payment schedule. I have good months, decent months and terrible months financially. I need to locate the payment to the decent month at least.
> 
> Worst time for payments is to tell me at 5th that it is needed at 14th. I'll get paid at 15th and usually I am broke ten days before that. 😁


Great! You will have some time to pay after it's announced. We need to know if you want the crown at 3 or 9. No, 295 isn't available with black dial. Thank you.


----------



## Rimmed762

I also forgot to thank. Thank you Tokareva and Ligavesh. 👍

Crown at nine. Propably it will hurt my hand but beauty always requires sacrifices. 😁


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I also forgot to thank. Thank you Tokareva and Ligavesh. 👍
> 
> Crown at nine. Propably it will hurt my hand but beauty always requires sacrifices. 😁


No problem, you're on the list. Preferences about the color of seconds hand? I think by default it's white, but it's possible to get a red one, some have chosen that.


----------



## tokareva

So who here ordered this one?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> So who here ordered this one?
> View attachment 15612707


Oooh, didn't see that one on the list....I could be tempted. That is beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> So who here ordered this one?
> View attachment 15612707


You know I think I would if I could. Reminds me of shotgun engraving.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> So who here ordered this one?
> View attachment 15612707


Maybe I could trade my three orders for this one?


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you for stretching to limits. Looking forward to hear more about this group purchase.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> Thank you for stretching to limits. Looking forward to hear more about this group purchase.


No problem, could you just say what color do you want for the seconds hand? Cause some want it white, some want it red?


----------



## Rimmed762

White, please.

I already PMd this to Tokareva. 😁


----------



## Delta Watch USA

tokareva said:


> *(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.)*
> 
> Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of 24,000 rubles or about $328. The normal price is 49,000 rubles or about $670.
> Imagine wearing something that traveled billions of miles from another Galaxy.
> 
> Why bother collecting commemorative pieces or the same models as were used in space...this thing is actually *from *outer space.?? ?
> 
> View attachment 15392082
> * Brown strap not included. It comes with a standard black leather strap.
> View attachment 15392084
> View attachment 15392087
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 15422100
> 
> 
> Also now available is a bronze 195 with meteorite dial...*
> 
> View attachment 15450686


When will you get to 50 pcs? Any updates?


----------



## Okapi001

We are already past 50, at around 60.


----------



## paperinick

Okapi001 said:


> We are already past 50, at around 60.


so we can ask for a further dowsize of the price 😎


----------



## paperinick

sorry but i lost something news, do we know :

how will be the shipping?
how can we pay?


----------



## Ligavesh

Delta Watch USA said:


> When will you get to 50 pcs? Any updates?


Counting only the divers (cause only those count for the group buy discount), we're at 64 orders now. Regarding payment, I think it was proposed from Vadim (the seller from Agat) to use Paypal; for shipping, I think the factory prefers UPS or something like that, while most of the forum members (not all) prefer the good old Russian Pochta - myself included. But maybe @tokareva knows more, he's in contact with Vadim.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> So who here ordered this one?
> View attachment 15612707


That filigree case is beautiful but cannot be cheap. Steel or something softer like nickel?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> That filigree case is beautiful but cannot be cheap. Steel or something softer like nickel?


I assumed it was bronze, Vadim just sent me the picture without any details. I only asked who did the engraving, he said he did it. Now that I look at it closer it does look a little too light colored for bronze.🤔


----------



## tokareva

We


Delta Watch USA said:


> When will you get to 50 pcs? Any updates?


We are over 50 pcs. now, I think around 65 divers. The latest update is that comrade Vadim has returned to work after a long sick leave.


----------



## tokareva

tokareva said:


> We
> 
> We are over 50 pcs. now, I think around 65 divers.





Delta Watch USA said:


> When will you get to 50 pcs? Any updates?


I don't see you on the list comrade,are you supposed to be there? Do you want a watch?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> We
> 
> We are over 50 pcs. now, I think around 65 divers. The latest update is that comrade Vadim has returned to work after a long sick leave.


Is he ready to engrave 65 cases?


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Is he ready to engrave 65 cases?


I'll ask him 😅


----------



## tokareva

He said he can, and something I don't quite understand, maybe a translation issue.

"Я могу, но это отразится на цене, пусть даже и не значительно"

I can, but it will affect the price, even if not significantly

Surely he means that it would affect the price significantly, rather than not significantly.🤔


----------



## Rimmed762

My (very bad) russian translation says "not much". Не being no, not...

So, it costs but not likely to double the price. 😁


----------



## Okapi001

Simple engraving like that is not that very expensive, when done in Russia.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> Simple engraving like that is not that very expensive, when done in Russia.


Well, if it works out to be a reasonable price I would love to have it engraved.

If he is happy to do so perhaps a quote would be great.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilybasil

He said it would not be a significant cost.Means not that much))))


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, I presume he's joking, I can't imagine that being anywhere near inexpensive.


----------



## Rimmed762

Today, I wanted to have feeling of a bigger watch. This Zlatoust actually felt (and still feels) quite nice. And that is 55mm.

If it isn't too much of a hassle, please change my watch to 193 (53mm).

And Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> View attachment 15614824
> 
> 
> Today, I wanted to have feeling of a bigger watch. This Zlatoust actually felt (and still feels) quite nice. And that is 55mm.
> 
> If it isn't too much of a hassle, please change my watch to 193 (53mm).
> 
> And Merry Christmas to all of you.


changed it, Merry Christmas


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> View attachment 15614824
> 
> 
> Today, I wanted to have feeling of a bigger watch. This Zlatoust actually felt (and still feels) quite nice. And that is 55mm.
> 
> If it isn't too much of a hassle, please change my watch to 193 (53mm).
> 
> And Merry Christmas to all of you.


You have to take into account something else though, not just the diameter of the case - namely, the lugs on the 193/195 are much longer than on your Zlatoust - that version almost has no lugs. I'm not sure wher can one find the info for the lug-to-lug length, maybe on the official site?


----------



## Zany4

That filigree engraving had to be done by hand. If Vadim did it then he is a true artist. I have hand engraving like that on a couple bolsters of folding knives and it significantly changed the price.

Happy holidays to all and may time treat you well.


----------



## Rimmed762

I really gave a thought. But Zlatoust must be big enough to be almost a statement. 😁

If that turns out too big, I stop running and go to gym. Or just eat more. 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I really gave a thought. But Zlatoust must be big enough to be almost a statement. 😁
> 
> If that turns out too big, I stop running and go to gym. Or just eat more. 😂


Yeah, and I took a good look at the lugs - yes they do protrude more than on that Zlatoust model, but nothing extreme, they don't seem that long (couldn't find the numbers, though, but I also didn't search that thoroughly)...


----------



## Rimmed762

And what I checked, lugs curve downward. Otherwise that would not been my choice.

That is a reason why I quite quickly recased every 110 Amphibias I had.

Also, 193 and 195 has same strap width. Therefore 193 seems to have better proportions. I do like Slava Tanks but wide bracelets doesn't fit to retro watches.


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, if it works out to be a reasonable price I would love to have it engraved.
> 
> If he is happy to do so perhaps a quote would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'll ask him


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> And what I checked, lugs curve downward. Otherwise that would not been my choice.
> 
> That is a reason why I quite quickly recased every 110 Amphibias I had.
> 
> Also, 193 and 195 has same strap width. Therefore 193 seems to have better proportions. I do like Slava Tanks but wide bracelets doesn't fit to retro watches.


Which side did you get the crown on the 193?


----------



## Rimmed762

To 3 o'clock.

Width is 69mm. This data was at Poljot24.de .


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> To 3 o'clock.
> 
> Width is 69mm. This data was at Poljot24.de .


Well it's your choice,but I really think you should seriously consider 9 o'clock for that watch.


----------



## Rimmed762

If you don't mind me changing my mind, I will think.

That photo sorts of make me think. Is that 53mm or 46mm?


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> If you don't mind me changing my mind, I will think.
> 
> That photo sorts of make me think. Is that 53mm or 46mm?


That's a 53mm 193, but I think he has it on a NATO strap which makes it look kind of tall or high. It's hard to tell if the strap is going under the watch though, maybe not but I don't think that's a great choice for the strap.

Here is a 60mm 192 if it helps any,and an article about it.














__





Agat 192 ChS user review - Agat Factory







www.agatfactory.de


----------



## Rimmed762

NATO-straps are, in my humble opinion, usable when they are thin enough. I have few leather NATOs but I have never liked the way they lift the watch. 

And for Zlatoust... Huh... I can't imagine acquiring leather NATO to anything thicker than vintage manual winder anymore.


----------



## actionman1

Hello guy please I have seen this thread just now. Any chance to still participate? I have 1 Zlatoust already but wants to buy another one in stainless steel. Please tell me & help me. I need it very much  Im well known on czech chronomag forum. Tomas.


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> Hello guy please I have seen this thread just now. Any chance to still participate? I have 1 Zlatoust already but wants to buy another one in stainless steel. Please tell me & help me. I need it very much  Im well known on czech chronomag forum. Tomas.


Is that a 193 or a 293? If @tokareva says you can still get on, then sure, no problem.


----------



## actionman1

It is 195 bronze, meteorite dial. Overland strap, wearing it on rolling buckle on 17,5 size wrist. It feels just right


----------



## actionman1

@tokareva please if possible I would really like to participate. I am looking for 46mm, crown on 9, dial options and case material options I do not know what are available for group buy.


----------



## tokareva

actionman1 said:


> @tokareva please if possible I would really like to participate. I am looking for 46mm, crown on 9, dial options and case material options I do not know what are available


Hello comrade, yes you can have 195 stainless with meteorite or plain black dial. Watch with meteorite dial has case with matte finish.


----------



## actionman1

tokareva said:


> Hello comrade, yes you can have 195 stainless with meteorite or plain black dial. Watch with meteorite dial has case with matte finish.


OK, just meteorite and black are options? Damascus is not? 
If only these 2 then I would like to order 195 plain black, white seconds hand. Please let me know what are the next steps. Thank you a lot comrade. Tomas.


----------



## Rimmed762

Часовой Завод Златоуст


Главная страница дополнительного сайта Златоустовского Часового Завода



www.zlat-zchz.com





I know that this isn't an official site. But it contains quite an amount of information.


----------



## tokareva

actionman1 said:


> OK, just meteorite and black are options? Damascus is not?
> If only these 2 then I would like to order 195 plain black, white seconds hand. Please let me know what are the next steps. Thank you a lot comrade. Tomas.


Yes you can have Damascus dial, sorry I forgot.


----------



## actionman1

OK so for me 1 with black dial and 1 with damascus. 46mm, white seconds hand, crown on 9. 2 watches total. Thank you. Please let me know next steps. Tomas.


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> OK so for me 1 with black dial and 1 with damascus. 46mm, white seconds hand, crown on 9. 2 watches total. Thank you. Please let me know next steps. Tomas.


I signed you up for those two, you can check the list here:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com





You can make changes yourself if you want, just let @tokareva know about it.

Here's the price table if you decide you want something else (price in Rubles of course):


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> It is 195 bronze, meteorite dial. Overland strap, wearing it on rolling buckle on 17,5 size wrist. It feels just right


I have about 18,5 , but good that I didn't go with the 193, this looks right to me.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Ligavesh, I need your help again please,thank you.

Remember how slowly it all started out? It seemed like we wouldn't get even 30 watches and now we're close to 80.😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade Ligavesh, I need your help again please,thank you.
> 
> Remember how slowly it all started out? It seemed like we wouldn't get even 30 watches and now we're close to 80.😂
> 
> View attachment 15628671


Maybe we could get an even more generous discount  (yeah, I doubt that - with all the delays, I'll just be happy to get them as is)


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe we could get an even more generous discount  (yeah, I doubt that - with all the delays, I'll just be happy to get them as is)


Throw the knife in as well ?.....


----------



## actionman1

Ligavesh said:


> I signed you up for those two, you can check the list here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make changes yourself if you want, just let @tokareva know about it.
> 
> Here's the price table if you decide you want something else (price in Rubles of course):


OK, thank you very much. Im really pleased with this opportunity. Its a great watch by any mean.

I have been able to read like 15 or so pages from start, but nowhere I´ve seen what is aproximate date of submitting order and how many months do you guys think we´ll be waiting?

When payments will be made?


----------



## actionman1

Ligavesh said:


> I have about 18,5 , but good that I didn't go with the 193, this looks right to me.


I never liked bigger watches, from regular production just Seiko and PAM makes cases that work for me 43/44+ mm but here its just right. I dont like putting watches to box or safe I like to wear mines so thats the reason why I think 46 is the best choice if you do not have wrists like Arnie  Its very wearable and it is perfect


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> I have been able to read like 15 or so pages from start, but nowhere I´ve seen what is aproximate date of submitting order and how many months do you guys think we´ll be waiting?
> 
> When payments will be made?


Now that is the question  I think it was planned to pay in October already, but then Vadim (the seller from Agat) got sick, got back to work recently, we got many more orders in the meantime... so, we're waiting for Vadim to say...


----------



## actionman1

Ligavesh said:


> Now that is the question  I think it was planned to pay in October already, but then Vadim (the seller from Agat) got sick, got back to work recently, we got many more orders in the meantime... so, we're waiting for Vadim to say...


OK good so I wish Vadim lot of health and luck for 2021 and I will be checking this thread regularly to see the updates. Cheers guys and thanks a lot again.


----------



## Nicola911

Hi everyone! Can I join for a 46mm steel, 9 o'clock crown, damascus dial, white hands, sapphire watch? And I have two asks: I've readed a lot of pages back but I haven't find if it is possible to choose the cathedral hands, is there any possibilitiy? The second: if it would be possible to have the engraved case for some money more I'll go for that absolutely! Thanks Tokareva and Ligavesh


----------



## actionman1

Ligavesh said:


> I signed you up for those two, you can check the list here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make changes yourself if you want, just let @tokareva know about it.
> 
> Here's the price table if you decide you want something else (price in Rubles of course):


One more thing the both I have ordered I want with sapphire please. Thanks.


----------



## Zany4

All the watches are sapphire by default as far as I know. It is because we have ordered so many.


----------



## Ligavesh

Nicola911 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join for a 46mm steel, 9 o'clock crown, damascus dial, white hands, sapphire watch? And I have two asks: I've readed a lot of pages back but I haven't find if it is possible to choose the cathedral hands, is there any possibilitiy? The second: if it would be possible to have the engraved case for some money more I'll go for that absolutely! Thanks Tokareva and Ligavesh


As far as I remember we discussed the cathedral hands; they are not an option on the 195/295 (nor on the 193/293 if I remeber correctly, they only come on the 192).

edit: you're on the list, number 80; about the possibility for engraving, talk to @tokareva , I'm not sure whether it's a reallistic option


----------



## Kotsov

Nicola911 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join for a 46mm steel, 9 o'clock crown, damascus dial, white hands, sapphire watch? And I have two asks: I've readed a lot of pages back but I haven't find if it is possible to choose the cathedral hands, is there any possibilitiy? The second: if it would be possible to have the engraved case for some money more I'll go for that absolutely! Thanks Tokareva and Ligavesh


Cathedral hands would be fantastic


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Cathedral hands would be fantastic


Forget it... it ain't happening 😂


----------



## Nicola911

Ligavesh said:


> As far as I remember we discussed the cathedral hands; they are not an option on the 195/295 (nor on the 193/293 if I remeber correctly, they only come on the 192).
> 
> edit: you're on the list, number 80; about the possibility for engraving, talk to @tokareva , I'm not sure whether it's a reallistic option


Thank you so much! as soon as you'll tell me, I'll pay for the watch


----------



## Nicola911

tokareva said:


> Forget it... it ain't happening 😂


----------



## Pajaro secretario

_Happy new year, Tovarichs!!!_


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> ...about the possibility for engraving, talk to @tokareva , I'm not sure whether it's a reallistic option


I'd be in for engraving on the bronze if it is reasonably priced. Wouldn't care if I had to wait longer.... I have patience..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

I begin to suspect Vadim has ended up like Nikita Sergeevič Chruščëv


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> I begin to suspect Vadim has ended up like Nikita Sergeevič Chruščëv


He's busy engraving, he has to catch up with was left unfinished while he was sick


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> He's busy engraving, he has to catch up with was left unfinished while he was sick


He is probably carving the Zlatoust logo on snowflakes in the garden of his lovely dacha in some delightful ski resort near Kolyma.


----------



## Kotsov

Hope he is OK.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Hope he is OK.


For his health we can only wish him our best wishes for a speedy recovery. 
If, on the other hand, the problem were political, we could organize an exfiltration task force


----------



## Okapi001

Danilao said:


> For his health we can only wish him our best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> If, on the other hand, the problem were political, we could organize an exfiltration task force
> 
> View attachment 15632147


I wonder how many WUS members recognize the Group TNT? Mostly those from ex-Yugoslavia, Italy (and Bulgaria) ;-)


----------



## Danilao

Okapi001 said:


> I wonder how many WUS members recognize the Group TNT? Mostly those from ex-Yugoslavia, Italy (and Bulgaria) ;-)


You're right :-D

I looked for a reference page for the TNT Group on English Wikipedia but with no luck, so I left the question open. 
This is yet another confirmation of how WUS members are smarter than Arctic foxes ;-)


----------



## Okapi001

There is Alan Ford on Wikipedia, for all those interested what we are talking about;-)








Alan Ford (comics) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Danilao

Okapi001 said:


> There is Alan Ford on Wikipedia, for all those interested what we are talking about;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Ford (comics) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


... where you can understand how the constant references to floral arrangements have precise cultural references given the need to work undercover

:-D


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> I wonder how many WUS members recognize the Group TNT? Mostly those from ex-Yugoslavia, Italy (and Bulgaria) ;-)


If you plan to win, you mustn't lose!


----------



## durainello

Is there an update on how many watches are completed out of the 80 now.


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> I wonder how many WUS members recognize the Group TNT? Mostly those from ex-Yugoslavia, Italy (and Bulgaria) ;-)


I still haven't see the pilot for Fox Force Five yet...


----------



## tokareva

durainello said:


> Is there an update on how many watches are completed out of the 80 now.


I just received a reply from comrade Vadim about all of the questions... he said "In three days I will report everything."


----------



## Danilao

Is it time to warm up our wallets?


----------



## Nicola911

Yeah come on let's make money to move a little bit!


----------



## actionman1

Very good news. Im awaiting the intel then


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> I just received a reply from comrade Vadim about all of the questions... he said "In three days I will report everything."


hurra!!!!!


----------



## RFollia

YPA!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I just received a reply from comrade Vadim about all of the questions... he said "In three days I will report everything."


To the KGB..


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> To the KGB..


They already know... they've been watching the whole time....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> To the KGB..


😂😂😂


----------



## palletwheel

Kotsov said:


> To the KGB..


Didn't they order a watch? I guess maybe we wouldn't really know...

I feel so sad, I wish they were willing to have done titanium this time.


----------



## SKUAS72

This the week!!
or not?
really Vladin exists?...


----------



## Neros

wasn't today the day?


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> wasn't today the day?


Probably...but I don't know when Vadim started counting 😂


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Probably...but I don't know when Vadim started counting


Preschool?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have received a message from Vadim after I asked about adding a comrade from watch.ru to the list. He said...

"I will not accept an application for a watch, the list is approved, but if someone refuses, let me know."

So HOORAY...no more orders!🎉🎇🤸👏😁

Also, as Vadim requested...if anybody wants to cancel, please say so now.🙄🤔


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have received a message from Vadim after I asked about adding a comrade from watch.ru to the list. He said...
> 
> "I will not accept an application for a watch, the list is approved, but if someone refuses, let me know."
> 
> So HOORAY...no more orders!🎉🎇🤸👏😁
> 
> Also, as Vadim requested...if anybody wants to cancel, please say so now.🙄🤔


Nothing else about payment (I suppose Paypal, but when, to whom?), shipping etc...?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> To the KGB..


hehe missed this gem somehow


----------



## Pajaro secretario

TOVARICHS, FORWARD


----------



## nitchai

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have received a message from Vadim after I asked about adding a comrade from watch.ru to the list. He said...
> 
> "I will not accept an application for a watch, the list is approved, but if someone refuses, let me know."
> 
> So HOORAY...no more orders!
> 
> Also, as Vadim requested...if anybody wants to cancel, please say so now.


If it is still possible, I'd like to cancel my order 

No problem if not possible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

So, when it is time to pay? That is most crucial information to me.


----------



## tokareva

nitchai said:


> If it is still possible, I'd like to cancel my order
> 
> No problem if not possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, there is a Comrade trying to get an opening anyhow, although I don't know if he can get one.


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> No problem, there is a Comrade trying to get an opening anyhow, although I don't know if he can get one.


Check if the nitchai's selection is OK with the new guy. In that case he can simply pay for that watch. So far Vadim doesn't have any addresses anyway.


----------



## paperinick

if the payment is normal Paypal, that's fine by me, if he proposes Paypal friends and relativesor gift I reserve the right to cancel the order


----------



## taike

paperinick said:


> if the payment is normal Paypal, that's fine by me, if he proposes Paypal friends and relativesor gift I reserve the right to cancel the order


You don't want to be his friend?


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> You don't want to be his friend?


or family?


----------



## tokareva

A message from Vadim...

Нужен точный список тех кто будет оплачивать

We need an exact list of those who will pay.


----------



## Danilao

I don't think there can be a serious list before our friend has defined (seriously) the payment and shipping methods. 
Two (rather important) points on which we have asked several times during these months


----------



## Zany4

Well I already bought an expensive bronze Erika’s Original 24mm MN strap for it, so I’m still in. There aren’t many other watches it could go on. Having everyone confirm and mark on the spreadsheet seems like a big ask and difficult to validate but probably the only way. Or can Vadim keep a list and we email him directly? This seems more difficult than it should be. What have they done for group purchases previously?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I don't think there can be a serious list before our friend has defined (seriously) the payment and shipping methods.
> Two (rather important) points on which we have asked several times during these months


I agree completely comrade Daniele. We already have a list, so if we make a new list how does that guarantee that nobody will still drop out? Things happen, people just change their minds sometimes.


----------



## tokareva

Wait... I think I have an idea that might work. Can somebody set up a poll where those on the list can either confirm or cancel their orders? This seems like the easiest way to get a very good idea of the situation.

We can call it a confirmation poll or something.

Additionally I think we are going to have to collect emails from anybody who wants to pay, eventually Vadim is going to need to contact them.

Can somebody here do all of that? I don't know how.


----------



## Danilao

Before asking us to draw up another list our correspondent Vadim should take his steps and define, clearly and definitively (if this is possible, in 3 days or when he feels motivated enough ), how we will be able to pay (commercial paypal? are we sure we have understood correctly?) and how will the shipping work (courier or regular Russian post?)

:-/


----------



## Neros

Well, I am still in....but I am close to going out....

Why doesn't he give us an email, or a paypal account, and each interested person can send him an email stating which name of the list he is and confirming the watch?... or a little paypal pre-payment or "reservation/confirmation deposit" or something.... this is getting absurdly long and complicated.... after taking months to do one list, with people of different coountries and forums, we have now to repeat the process? Does he have the watches or is he going to wait again to see if at least 60 people confirm to start producing them?

I just don't get how this is supposed to move forward, what does a new list bring? Has he just been messing with us for 5 months?


----------



## Okapi001

Well, we can just say that the existing list is "the exact list". Alternatively, someone can post a link to the list, and we all add our e-mail addresses next to our watches, as a confirmation.

But before that, an info regarding shipping method and costs would be good to have.

In any case, no list will be definitive before actually sending money.

Neros idea is also OK. We can all send 10 USD to Vadim, by PayPal, as a confirmation. In the description of payment we can also confirm the specifics of the watch we would like to get.


----------



## SKUAS72

Neros idea is ok, but we need more information from Vladin as said Danilao.


----------



## Ligavesh

If there are any problems with this and it doesn't go through, I plan to comfort myself with some nice old Pobedas (and maybe a Raketa) I've found - silver lining and all...


----------



## BizzyC

I agree with the above posts that before we go back to 80+ participants for confirmation, a small deposit, etc., we first need the shipping and payment details.


----------



## Victorv

I'm with all the coments above

We have succesfully surpassed the original amount of 50 watches, why don't he send us his paypal account and we start paying? I think is the easier and faster way to do it


----------



## Zany4

I would guess the main part of the problem with commitment is payment method. PayPal has limits and not everyone is willing to pay by PayPal “friends” because there is no purchase protection. I have had to do Western Union money order before and it’s not as easy. I fear if Vadim’s payment method response is not to everyone’s liking that people will drop out.


----------



## Ligavesh

I might not drop out completely, but I might drop out from the three watches to two or one. I had already put the money in my Paypal account for easier payment.


----------



## Luis965

I agree. I thought that it was a simple and fast buying process, not a complicated and endless one.
I need to know the details of shipping and Payment method, but I am seriuosly thinking of dropping out.


----------



## paperinick

taike said:


> You don't want to be his friend?


perhaps when i'l hav


taike said:


> You don't want to be his friend?


perhaps when i'll nhave the watch
e the watch


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I understand your frustrations.In defense of Vadim however he has told us the payment and shipping options before, I remember the shipping was 2000 rubles and we can pay the factory or Vadim personally,using PayPal or bank transfer. So there's nothing to really get upset about, so much to lose out on a great deal anyhow. 

Let's be patient for a little while longer until we can get the details worked out. I understand we are spending a lot of money for the watches, but the factory is probably giving us the biggest discount ever in their illustrious history.


----------



## RFollia

Well, let's break the ice. I confirm my order. Willing to part with my euros in exchange for these beautiful pieces. No problem with paypal, no proble, with gift to friends or relatives. I've been in Zlatoust in 2016. My only reservation is shipping. Just Russian Pochta. Other shipping methods are a definite no-no
Best regards


----------



## Victorv

RFollia said:


> Well, let's break the ice. I confirm my order. Willing to part with my euros in exchange for these beautiful pieces. No problem with paypal, no proble, with gift to friends or relatives. I've been in Zlatoust in 2016. My only reservation is shipping. Just Russian Pochta. Other shipping methods are a definite no-no
> Best regards


Same here, i confirm my order Tok

Also i prefer Russian Pochta


----------



## Kotsov

Let's stop messing around.

Before we quibble about the mechanics of payment WE need to be clear what we are paying for.

I stand by what I said I would buy.


----------



## SKUAS72

i


Victorv said:


> Same here, i confirm my order Tok
> 
> Also i prefer Russian Pochta


The same !!


----------



## Ligavesh

Should we add a column in the spreadsheet with confirmation of buying/paying intention (?), and maybe another column with shipping preference (i.e. Pochta 99% of the orders...)?

Though I do think before we do that, Vadim should confirm paying through Paypal (i.e. give us a Paypal address - and a timeframe for payments) - and address the issue with the shipping preferences.


----------



## Pajaro secretario

I confirm my order. 
best regards


----------



## durainello

I confirm my order.


----------



## Red PeeKay

I confirm mine.... so where is it? You mean I gotta wait? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> Well I already bought an expensive bronze Erika's Original 24mm MN strap for it, so I'm still in. There aren't many other watches it could go on. Having everyone confirm and mark on the spreadsheet seems like a big ask and difficult to validate but probably the only way. Or can Vadim keep a list and we email him directly? This seems more difficult than it should be. What have they done for group purchases previously?


Which Erikas are you pairing with it? I was thinking the Swick with bronze hardware but she doesn't offer it anymore.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I just spoke with comrade Ruslan from Moscow, you may recall he is helping by actually talking to Vadim on the phone. So basically we just need to verify all those who are still going to get a watch and what it is and submit this. Then if I understand correctly Vadim will assign a number for you to use when paying, like an invoice number I guess. So it sounds like it should be pretty easy actually. I think we're really getting close to seeing this thing happen 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I just spoke with comrade Ruslan from Moscow, you may recall he is helping by actually talking to Vadim on the phone. So basically we just need to verify all those who are still going to get a watch and what it is and submit this. Then if I understand correctly Vadim will assign a number for you to use when paying, like an invoice number I guess. So it sounds like it should be pretty easy actually. I think we're really getting close to seeing this thing happen 😂


I'm thinking - would we need a new list with the list of names of buyers - cause now we have a list where buyers who want more than one watch are entered on the list many times (for every watch) which could be confusing in this situation? I mean, it wouldn't be confusing if Vadim would be willing to do a little work and check through the list and do some basic math, but I'm not sure he'd be willing to 😕


----------



## actionman1

confirm both pieces


----------



## Okapi001

Confirming my order (1 watch).


----------



## reporterreporter

Confirm my purchase of one watch. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

Confirming my purchase of one piece. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> Which Erikas are you pairing with it? I was thinking the Swick with bronze hardware but she doesn't offer it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I got a black one with red stripe and gray stitching to match the meteorite. Bronze hardware. I think it'll look nice especially if they are able to do the red second hand.


----------



## Zany4

Obviously confirming my one watch:
195-BR-M-S-L Red seconds hand (195 ЧСБ, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, красная секундная стрелка)

Any info about the potential Z3 knife addition?


----------



## RFollia

Just in case I was not clear enough. Confirm my order (Timer RV-60-1-N, 195AIZH-pobeda red star-,192 CHS, 195 SSM and 195195 -BR-M-S-L) all that feautre in the spreadhseet


----------



## Toldostol

Confirming my purchase of one piece. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Confirming both watches for me. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicola911

I don't know if it will help, however I confirm my order. 
Hope to know soon the conditions of the purchase and the way to pay for the watch


----------



## paperinick

i confirm mine with Paypal standard


----------



## Gman_VI

Confirming mine


----------



## Neros

I confirm mine


----------



## BizzyC

I confirm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raysson

I confirm both of mine too.

Vadim just wants an updated list of those who are still committed after 5-6 months. That is understandable when you think about the material and time commitment Agat will be making. Plus, at half price the margins are smaller.

I like the idea of just updating/revising our original list. In just trying to help, I wonder if each of us could just add our email to the google spreadsheet (I forget who set this up, but great job btw). At some point, I suspect Vadim will have to know our emails too. We can use the "Block Preference" column if we all have access to that column. As a test, I added my email under raysson #59 and #64. Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog

Also, the user names can be sorted so it will be easier for Vadim to identify those of us with multiple watch purchases. It doesn't really matter what number you are.

The downside would be to make sure everyone is aware. I would think that if you are still interested, you would be monitoring this thread

I do depend on Paypal standard for protection. I also don't care if it takes a month to ship (waited this long) if the slower shipping method avoids extra fees.

Final word... I"ve been bored out of my mind during this pandemic. I appreciate those of you who have made this enjoyable "distraction" possible. For an old man, I'm still excited about these watches.


----------



## Okapi001

Added my e-mail to the list.
Let's do that quicly, everybody, and send the list to Vadim.


----------



## raysson

Maybe we should wait for our supreme leader(s) to endorse this. I'll do whatever Tok and Lig want to do. They're a lot smarter than me. 

As an alternative, we can simply put a "yes" or "no" in the column. That way we will also know of those that definitely dropped out and it is remains blank, we'll know who hasn't gotten word. Again, trying to help.


----------



## Ligavesh

Meh, I simply put people's names on the list, I have to figure out myself how to make a new one if necessary... the thing is, someone's entries are blocked from editing, I'm not sure who was the member who was doing the entries originally who blocked editing of some of the entries, have to go to the start of the thread for that.


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm a bit busy atm, I'll see what I can do with the list - I think delete those who don't want their orders any more (so far I think just one guy), order the other entries so that members with more orders have their orders one after the other togetherthan add "confirmed" in the column next to the order and maybe email adress next to that. Those who haven't confirmed simply won't have "confirned" to their order... Maybe the easiest thing would be to use the same list, just enter the confirmed orders down the list, from line 101 and further down for example - that way I can enter the 'protected' entries again, and the confirmed orders would be simply those from line 101 downwards.


----------



## Neros

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, I simply put people's names on the list, I have to figure out myself how to make a new one if necessary... the thing is, someone's entries are blocked from editing, I'm not sure who was the member who was doing the entries originally who blocked editing of some of the entries, have to go to the start of the thread for that.


I unprotected all cells


----------



## Ligavesh

Neros said:


> I unprotected all cells


Okay, thanks. I still think the easiest and most practical thing would be to start entering new entries further down the list with the confirmed orders, add maybe an email to these entries as well. Then just tell Vadim those are the confirmed ones, from line 101 down or something. I'd do this, I just don't have the time atm, tomorrow I'm 24 h at the hospital, so maybe on Monday I could do it... Eventually we could also delete the old entries alltogether, once we're sure everyone confirmed/cancelled their order.


----------



## Danilao

I have updated the list with my email address, in the meantime ;-)

This has legal value as confirmation of my interest


----------



## Ligavesh

Also send PMs to everyone who hasn't confirmed, just to be sure.


----------



## Rimmed762

Naturally still in. But payment schedule is something I need.


----------



## SKUAS72

Sorry, where is the list?


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry, where is the list?


See post #1,989 for the link.


----------



## ale9191

I confirm


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry, where is the list?











Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks kotsov, it was interesting a final watch list price


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks ligavesh


----------



## SKUAS72

I Lost a watch. I wanted a:
195 bronce left crown (to the nine) meteorite dial
195 steel left crown (to the mine) black dial
one poveda


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks kotsov, it was interesting a final watch list price












These are the watches, or did you mean the price for shipping, too? I'm not sure how much was the Pobeda, somewhere around 100 US dollars I think?



SKUAS72 said:


> I Lost a watch. I wanted a:
> 195 bronce left crown (to the nine) meteorite dial
> 195 steel left crown (to the mine) black dial
> one poveda


I put your order for the steel plain dial 195 in.

If I have time (if nothing is happening in my shift), I'll try to start entering the confirmed orders separately down the list, maybe even send a few PMs if I can.


----------



## Okapi001

Why separately? That will just add to the confusion. Add confirmation remark in the yes/no column, where some of us already added e-mail as a proof of confirmation. Leave e-mails, just put "confirmed" to all those confirmed that have not already added the e-mail.


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> These are the watches, or did you mean the price for shipping, too? I'm not sure how much was the Pobeda, somewhere around 100 US dollars I think?
> 
> I put your order for the steel plain dial 195 in.
> 
> If I have time (if nothing is happening in my shift), I'll try to start entering the confirmed orders separately down the list, maybe even send a few PMs if I can.


thanks a lot.... but if is the same price I prefer mokume gane than meteorite. If is possible change it, i would to like change
thank to all my camarades who work in the list and make possible this!!!


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> thanks a lot.... but if is the same price I prefer mokume gane than meteorite. If is possible change it, i would to like change
> thank to all my camarades who work in the list and make possible this!!!


Mokume gane is 43200, meteorite is 36000. The thing is, as far as I now, Mokume gane comes only in a 295 case (or 293) and that makes it more expensive.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> Why separately? That will just add to the confusion. Add confirmation remark in the yes/no column, where some of us already added e-mail as a proof of confirmation. Leave e-mails, just put "confirmed" to all those confirmed that have not already added the e-mail.


On the contrary, I think it would make it much clearer - I can do both if I have the time, if some think it's confusing we'll just delete it (the new entries down the list, that is).


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> Mokume gane is 43200, meteorite is 36000. The thing is, as far as I now, Mokume gane comes only in a 295 case (or 293) and that makes it more expensive.


Ok camarade, if is Possible nokume game
what Is the differents between 195 and 295? thanks a lot


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Ok camarade, if is Possible nokume game
> what Is the differents between 195 and 295? thanks a lot


Haha, we had this disussion (about 195 vs 295) already, you should've payed attention !  There's a lot to say, but in short: 295 is newer and better case, has 700m WR - some don't like it cause the bezel is flat - but it's possible to order the old bezel with round edge (like in 195) to be put in. If @tokareva says it's okay, I'll change your order to 295 Mokume gane - if you want the old style bezel, you have to say that too.


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks a lot ligavesh I prefer the old bezel
i dont see in zlatoust web a watch 700mwr


----------



## Ligavesh

Well go back page by page and see where we discussed that... Now, do you want the Mokume gane or Meteorite?


----------



## SKUAS72

Mokume, thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

I entered all of the confirmed orders (till now) separately from row 101 downwards; please everyone check if your orders are correct. I also made a new, separate spreadsheet with just the confirmed orders, maybe it will help: Confirmed Agat orders - Google Drive









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com





Once again the link to the original spreadsheet, like I said, all confirmed orders have been added from row 101 down:








Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Mokume, thanks


I see now in the list that one member (@Red PeeKay ) already ordered a 195 bronze with mokume gane, so it is possible to get a 195 with mokume - should I change your order from 295 to 195 with mokume gane?


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> I entered all of the confirmed orders (till now) separately from row 101 downwards; please everyone check if your orders are correct. I also made a new, separate spreadsheet with just the confirmed orders, maybe it will help: Confirmed Agat orders - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed Agat orders
> 
> 
> Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the link to the original spreadsheet, like I said, all confirmed orders have been added from row 101 down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


I confirmed mine comrade


----------



## raysson

Please add my two to the new "confirmed Agat orders" sheet. I'm numbers 36 and 37 (136 and 137) on the confirmed list of the old order sheet. Both my orders look good. Thanks!


----------



## Ligavesh

You're both already on the list, or did I miss something? I'll check again.

edit: checked, @Victorv you're number 14 on the new spreadsheet (or 114 if you check the original spreadsheet), @raysson you're 36 and 37 - or 136 and 137 on the original spreadsheet. I changed the order of the numbers as I was checking and entering who had confirmed, I also made sure to put the orders from one member together - where there were more than one order - for more clarity for Vadim.


----------



## Ligavesh

Here's how it looks on the old spreadsheet:


----------



## Ligavesh

If someone has the time, please PM the members who haven't confirmed, I really have no more time today.


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> You're both already on the list, or did I miss something? I'll check again.
> 
> edit: checked, @Victorv you're number 14 on the new spreadsheet (or 114 if you check the original spreadsheet), @raysson you're 36 and 37 - or 136 and 137 on the original spreadsheet. I changed the order of the numbers as I was checking and entering who had confirmed, I also made sure to put the orders from one member together - where there were more than one order - for more clarity for Vadim.


So sorry comrade, i opened the spreadsheet on my phone and didn't saw my name on the confirmation list.

Now i see it again and all is ok, thanks


----------



## tokareva

Could a few people split up the list of members that need to be sent a PM? I personally can't understand what's going on and only operate using a phone which I believe complicates things. Thank you.


----------



## tokareva

Actually, if someone could just give me the list or names of the members that need to be contacted I could probably do it. I can't seem to locate the names.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I confirm mine,I am not sure it is right in the list what I had in mind.
I want 46 mm bronze meteorite and red seconds hand,9 o'clock crown.
Thanks!


----------



## Ligavesh

Vassilybasil said:


> I confirm mine,I am not sure it is right in the list what I had in mind.
> I want 46 mm bronze meteorite and red seconds hand,9 o'clock crown.
> Thanks!


Yours was entered with a white seconds hand, not sure where the mix-up was... I'll change it to red, hopefully you get what you want. The rest is correct.


----------



## Pakecima

Confirming mine.


----------



## actionman1

I confirmed already mine 2, but we can not let this opportunity pass. Its really a great watch. If somebody will drop out of orders I am willing to buy +1 more 195, steel, meteorite dial, crown at 9. Let me know. Cheers guys. So i will have 3 watches (damascus, plain black, meteorite all in steel) ordered in total if this will happen.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Confirming both of mine


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> I confirmed already mine 2, but we can not let this opportunity pass. Its really a great watch. If somebody will drop out of orders I am willing to buy +1 more 195, steel, meteorite dial, crown at 9. Let me know. Cheers guys. So i will have 3 watches (damascus, plain black, meteorite all in steel) ordered in total if this will happen.


One guy dropped out with a steel 195 meteorite, but with a crown at 3, I don't know if that would be a problem - probably shouldn't be? I could add you to the list, but we'll have to clear that, as Vadim said already - as I recall - no new orders.


----------



## actionman1

Ligavesh said:


> One guy dropped out with a steel 195 meteorite, but with a crown at 3, I don't know if that would be a problem - probably shouldn't be? I could add you to the list, but we'll have to clear that, as Vadim said already - as I recall - no new orders.


No, crown at 9 only please. Thank you.


----------



## actionman1

If not possible no problem, Im content with 2 already


----------



## vesire

Well im sharing mine, cause it was quite a wait
Wish you fast and good order

































Last is titanium case, bronze bezel, mokume crown, meteorite dial
Buseeey

Regards
George


----------



## Ligavesh

actionman1 said:


> No, crown at 9 only please. Thank you.


No, I get what you mean, just @tokareva will have to clear with Vadim whether it's possible or not. I think we'll have to clear whether @SKUAS72 's change of order is possible as well - I changed his order as he wanted, but I don't know what Vadim will say, cause we already got the "no new orders" message from him. Otherwise I have no problem to enter the orders in the spreadsheet - everyone should be able to do it themselves anyway - but I'm not sure that's wise unless @tokareva knows about it - I just put the orders on the spreadsheet, but he's in contact with Vadim and all changes from now on I think would have to be approved, otherwise it could cause chaos and conflicts with Vadim.

btw, obligatory links for the old and new spreadsheet for this page:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com













Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com





as always please all check whether everything is correct for your order

I think I'll also add the one cancelled order we had, cause I think it would be important for Vadim to know what was cancelled.


----------



## SKUAS72

Sorry, I wanted tree watches (post 1574), if I cant change the bronze wach dial, I dont care


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry, I wanted tree watches (post 1574), if I cant change the bronze wach dial, I dont care


I don't know how that third order wasn't on the list - if it's my fault (if I had deleted it or didn't enter it) then I'm very sorry. I hope you get your order - worst case, if you don't get it, you get to save about 350-400 euros 

Btw, not blaming anyone, but that's why it's important for everyone to always check the list (that's why I try to put links for the list on every page) - it's tedious, but mistakes can happen and only that way can we correct them in timely manner.


----------



## cognac

Good afternoon, don't see me on the list


----------



## Kotsov

I'm pretty sure Vadim would be OK with corrections.

He will just be looking for a definitive production list.

Correct the list, confirm it and give it to him? Pass the monkey across.


----------



## Ligavesh

cognac said:


> Good afternoon, don't see me on the list


I'll do it in a few minutes, no worries.



Kotsov said:


> I'm pretty sure Vadim would be OK with corrections.
> 
> He will just be looking for a definitive production list.
> 
> Correct the list, confirm it and give it to him? Pass the monkey across.


Honestly, I'm not sure anymore what Vadim would mind and what not; @tokareva is trying to contact him as we speak, in the meantime let's try to confirm all the orders, it would be no problem to add a couple of orders or make a couple of changes before the "confirmed" list is sent if we see Vadim would be ok with that.


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> I don't know how that third order wasn't on the list - if it's my fault (if I had deleted it or didn't enter it) then I'm very sorry. I hope you get your order - worst case, if you don't get it, you get to save about 350-400 euros
> 
> Btw, not blaming anyone, but that's why it's important for everyone to always check the list (that's why I try to put links for the list on every page) - it's tedious, but mistakes can happen and only that way can we correct them in timely manner.


Dont worry I hope to get it with the help of Tok!


Ligavesh said:


> I don't know how that third order wasn't on the list - if it's my fault (if I had deleted it or didn't enter it) then I'm very sorry. I hope you get your order - worst case, if you don't get it, you get to save about 350-400 euros
> 
> Btw, not blaming anyone, but that's why it's important for everyone to always check the list (that's why I try to put links for the list on every page) - it's tedious, but mistakes can happen and only that way can we correct them in timely manner.


don't worry, I understand that everyone can make mistakes. I would be sad if I could get it, I hope Comrade Tok can do something


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> I don't know how that third order wasn't on the list - if it's my fault (if I had deleted it or didn't enter it) then I'm very sorry. I hope you get your order - worst case, if you don't get it, you get to save about 350-400 euros
> 
> Btw, not blaming anyone, but that's why it's important for everyone to always check the list (that's why I try to put links for the list on every page) - it's tedious, but mistakes can happen and only that way can we correct them in timely manner.


Dont worry I hope to get it with the help of Tok!

I cant edite Excel, send I you a Message with my email?


----------



## Ligavesh

SKUAS72 said:


> Dont worry I hope to get it with the help of Tok!
> 
> I cant edite Excel, send I you a Message with my email?


I thought it was open for everyone, you should be able to edit it now

I need to figure out why was it not open from the start


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> I thought it was open for everyone, you should be able to edit it now
> 
> I need to figure out why was it not open from the start


ok


----------



## Ligavesh

cognac said:


> Good afternoon, don't see me on the list


you're on the list now


----------



## Ligavesh

So I wrote PMs to all the unconfirmed members I could find here - I don't have an account on watch.ru so anyone who has one could maybe help out and send a PM to the guys you don't see on the 'confirmed' list.

Also, if you change something yourself, change it in both spreadsheets - they are not automatically connected, and I still consider the original one as the main one (with the confirmed entries from line 101 downwards), from there I copy/paste into the new 'confirmed' spreadsheet.


----------



## gak

nothing much changed so don’t understand why still need reconfirm. Still confirming again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarizmendi

Goodnight. I confirm my order. Sorry for the inconvenience. My level of English is that of a monkey. a greeting


----------



## raysson

Ligavesh said:


> You're both already on the list, or did I miss something? I'll check again.
> 
> edit: checked, @Victorv you're number 14 on the new spreadsheet (or 114 if you check the original spreadsheet), @raysson you're 36 and 37 - or 136 and 137 on the original spreadsheet. I changed the order of the numbers as I was checking and entering who had confirmed, I also made sure to put the orders from one member together - where there were more than one order - for more clarity for Vadim.


Sorry, Ligavesh... didn't think I could scroll down.


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> nothing much changed so don't understand why still need reconfirm. Still confirming again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NEVER ENOUGH CONFIRMING; YOU BETTER CONFIRM YOUR CONFIRM'S CONFIRM ?


----------



## Ligavesh

raysson said:


> Sorry, Ligavesh... didn't think I could scroll down.


No worries... We are now at 52 confirmed out of 81, most (all?) have been PMed, we're waiting on responses to conclude the list - hopefully with everyone on it.


----------



## Ligavesh

IMPORTANT: SOME HAVE ADDED THEIR EMAILS; SOME HAVEN'T.... I don't know how Vadim will contact us, but if it's every member separately through email, than the email should be there - at this point it's still debatable whether it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## RFollia

Hi, I added my email to the Zlatoust watch catalogue, both in the order list and, in that same list, in the positions after row 101(confirmed), but can't add my email in the "confirmed Agat Orders" list (2nd list) Is it closed for editing?


----------



## nummer14

Ligavesh said:


> Also send PMs to everyone who hasn't confirmed, just to be sure.


Thanks for the reminder, and I 100% confirm my order


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Hi, I added my email to the Zlatoust watch catalogue, both in the order list and, in that same list, in the positions after row 101(confirmed), but can't add my email in the "confirmed Agat Orders" list (2nd list) Is it closed for editing?


Goddamit, I thought I opened it up for editing, I think @SKUAS72 could edit it by himself... I'll see what the isssue is, give me a few minutes, I'm a bit busy atm


----------



## RFollia

Thank you. Problem solved, already updated with email. Best regards


----------



## devid-lunelli

Ligavesh said:


> IMPORTANT: SOME HAVE ADDED THEIR EMAILS; SOME HAVEN'T.... I don't know how Vadim will contact us, but if it's every member separately through email, than the email should be there - at this point it's still debatable whether it's absolutely necessary.


Hi, i'm new here and i'm interested to buy one watch.. Can you please explain where can i add my mail? Thanks you


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Added my email to both lists (and I'll reconfirm again just for good measure  )


----------



## Ligavesh

devid-lunelli said:


> Hi, i'm new here and i'm interested to buy one watch.. Can you please explain where can i add my mail? Thanks you


The thing is, we already got a message from Vadim (the seller at Zlatoust) not to take new orders, but some have cancelled their orders, so maybe you can get one - we'll have to talk to @tokareva , he's in contact with the seller. In the meantime, I can add you at the end of the original list (you'd be Number 81 now) - just say what you want and your email (here or PM) and I'll add you, then we'll see what tok says, if we can add you to the 'confirmed' list. You can also add yourself, tbh, but better tell me or @tokareva about it, to avoid confusion and/or conflicts. Here's the original list (with the old original orders list and the new confirmed list from line 101 down):









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com





and the separate 'confirmed' list:









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## Danilao

Let's give that man a list immediately (with the confirmations confirmed by the confirmed confirmers), please!

:-D

P.S.: great job Lig ;-)


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> The thing is, we already got a message from Vadim (the seller at Zlatoust) not to take new orders, but some have cancelled their orders, so maybe you can get one - we'll have to talk to @tokareva , he's in contact with the seller. In the meantime, I can add you at the end of the original list (you'd be Number 81 now) - just say what you want and your email (here or PM) and I'll add you, then we'll see what tok says, if we can add you to the 'confirmed' list. You can also add yourself, tbh, but better tell me or @tokareva about it, to avoid confusion and/or conflicts. Here's the original list (with the old original orders list and the new confirmed list from line 101 down):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog
> 
> 
> List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the separate 'confirmed' list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed Agat orders
> 
> 
> Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Comrade, maybe you can just put the people who want a watch on some kind of waiting list under the members who are originally reserving watches,then Vadim can decide if he wants to add them. I realize that's what you have already done... my point is that Vadim can decide whether to accept the new arrivals after the list is submitted.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> NEVER ENOUGH CONFIRMING; YOU BETTER CONFIRM YOUR CONFIRM'S CONFIRM 😂


Vadim already have a confirm list or we are still just confirming confirms. Did he not said no more new orders? so that must be a locked list of orders already.


----------



## Danilao

gak said:


> Vadim already have a confirm list or we are still just confirming confirms. Did he not said no more new orders? so that must be a locked list of orders already.


I confirm your very confirmable point of view


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Comrade, maybe you can just put the people who want a watch on some kind of waiting list under the members who are originally reserving watches,then Vadim can decide if he wants to add them. I realize that's what you have already done... my point is that Vadim can decide whether to accept the new arrivals after the list is submitted.


Sorry Tok? my lost bronze...will be in originally reserving watches is it?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade, maybe you can just put the people who want a watch on some kind of waiting list under the members who are originally reserving watches,then Vadim can decide if he wants to add them. I realize that's what you have already done... my point is that Vadim can decide whether to accept the new arrivals after the list is submitted.


No problem, @devid-lunelli should just say what he wants.



SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry Tok? my lost bronze...will be in originally reserving watches is it?


I think it makes no sense to change how the list is now, I think Vadim knows already what was changed, for him is more imlortant atm to know whether anyone cancelled.

I think we should think about maybe showing him the list as it now is, with the old orders, the cancelled and the confirmed (and eventually the 'new' ones) cause we are over 50 confirmed... Though maybe he would want to wait for all to confirm (or cancel), but it wouldn't hurt to show him we're working on it...

I don't know tbh, I don't think he's showed signs of impatience so maybe we could wait couple of days, hopefully everyone will report till then...


----------



## tokareva

Yes let's wait for the complete list, I'm sure that's what he wants.


----------



## Okapi001

Which means we should decide on some kind of an internal deadline for confirmations. Let's say end of this week, so we can send the final list on Monday? Alternatively, we can wait for all the people from the original list to either confirm or cancel, but that can be a lenghty process if there are some unresponsive comrades.


----------



## Ligavesh

60 confirmed from 80 orders atm so 20 to go, I need to double check that though - if I find the time lol, it wouldn't hurt if everyone would check for themselves... also @devid-lunelli still hasn't said what he wants

obligatory links to the lists, obligatory reminder that the confirmed list is on a new separate spreadsheet, as well as on the old spreadshett from row 101 - edit: someone moved it back from row 100, I think it wasn't me edit2: pushed it back to row 101, easier to count









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com













Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

20 unconfirmed seem somehow a lot to me, cause most confirmed... I know a lot of the watch.ru guys haven't confirmed yet, so whoever has an account there please remind them again - but still I don't think they were 20... need to check the list again


----------



## SKUAS72

Confirmed


----------



## Vassilybasil

Ligavesh said:


> Yours was entered with a white seconds hand, not sure where the mix-up was... I'll change it to red, hopefully you get what you want. The rest is correct.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Vassilybasil

Can I ask how much for a non diver wrist watch from Agat?
Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

Vassilybasil said:


> Can I ask how much for a non diver wrist watch from Agat?
> Thanks


You mean the Pobeda P195? I think it was around 100 dollars in this group buy, not sure though.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> 20 unconfirmed seem somehow a lot to me, cause most confirmed... I know a lot of the watch.ru guys haven't confirmed yet, so whoever has an account there please remind them again - but still I don't think they were 20... need to check the list again


Confirmation from members of watch.ru so far include...
Cognac
Olegpan
Vadik97
DirektorMMM
Dimon35
Pistik
Garmv

There are a few more I need to contact.
I'm also waiting for a reply from Artem Kuzminykh, he has 5 or 6 watches reserved.


----------



## Kotsov

We all need to conform with the confirm.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> We all need to conform with the confirm.


Well it does seem a little silly, but we did lose a few. Vadim doesn't want to order too many expensive blanks so I don't really blame him for requesting confirmation.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well it does seem a little silly, but we did lose a few. Vadim doesn't want to order too many expensive blanks so I don't really blame him for requesting confirmation.


No not at all. He needs a fixed and final production list.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> No not at all. He needs a fixed and final production list.


I thought you said confirm the confirm😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I thought you said confirm the confirm😂


When we begin the beguine....


----------



## Danilao




----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> We all need to conform with the confirm.


Fine. I don't get it, but I confirm.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Confirmation from members of watch.ru so far include...
> Cognac
> Olegpan
> Vadik97
> DirektorMMM
> Dimon35
> Pistik
> Garmv
> 
> There are a few more I need to contact.
> I'm also waiting for a reply from Artem Kuzminykh, he has 5 or 6 watches reserved.


Cognac, Artem and Vadik (I think) have already confirmed, they have a WUS account so I was able to contact them.

edit: 64 out of 80 now


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Cognac, Artem and Vadik (I think) have already confirmed, they have a WUS account so I was able to contact them.
> 
> edit: 64 out of 80 now


Well as far as I know everyone from watch.ru has confirmed. I'm going to be very surprised and a little disappointed if that many have dropped out. The good thing is that we will still be able to get all of the discount as is.

Hopefully they just haven't seen the messages yet.


----------



## tokareva

Benn Gun at watch.ru confirms

Comrade MaSG left the list some time ago.

I'm waiting for Thundemax95 and Torman to confirm and they are the last ones I think.


----------



## paperinick

Sorry i don't understand, i was one of the first in this group, in Agat list i'm disapperead: what i have to do, please help me


----------



## Ligavesh

paperinick said:


> Sorry i don't understand, i was one of the first in this group, in Agat list i'm disapperead: what i have to do, please help me


you aren't disappeared, you're number 33

I didn't put everyone in the original order - it doesn't matter anyway what number you are, if you're on the confirmed list you get the watch


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Benn Gun at watch.ru confirms
> 
> Comrade MaSG left the list some time ago.
> 
> I'm waiting for Thundemax95 and Torman to confirm and they are the last ones I think.


65 out of 79 now, I need to double check, 14 unconfirmed seems too many


----------



## Ligavesh

I haven't received confirmation here on WUS from @laughinggnome , @mythless , @kickback72 , @Confuse-a-cat , @TOLETOS and @Ruslandro - that's 6 watches - if I have missed their confirmation than someone correct me, I plan to go through the pages again, but I don't have a lot of time today

edit: goddamnit @SKUAS72 , you weren't missing an order, your third order was number 48... ok, so that's 65 out of 78


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received confirmation here on WUS from @laughinggnome , @mythless , @kickback72 , @Confuse-a-cat , @TOLETOS and @Ruslandro - that's 6 watches - if I have missed their confirmation than someone correct me, I plan to go through the pages again, but I don't have a lot of time today
> 
> edit: godddamit SKUAS, you weren't missing an order, your third order was number 48... ok, so that's 65 out of 78


The guys from watch.ru I'm missing are: Dimon35, Pistik, Torman, Thundermax959, DirektorMMM, garmv and olegpan - with the 6 from WUS already mentioned that makes 13 - exactly that many are missing

so the list is correct, those are all the people whose confirmation we're missing - now just to double check whether I've missed someone's confirmation from those

obligatory link to the spreadsheets:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com













Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received confirmation here on WUS from @laughinggnome , @mythless , @kickback72 , @Confuse-a-cat , @TOLETOS and @Ruslandro - that's 6 watches - if I have missed their confirmation than someone correct me, I plan to go through the pages again, but I don't have a lot of time today
> 
> edit: goddamnit @SKUAS72 , you weren't missing an order, your third order was number 48... ok, so that's 65 out of 78


You're doing a great job comrade... you'll receive the order of Lenin for this😂


----------



## tokareva

Thundermax95 just confirmed 👍


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> Sorry i don't understand, i was one of the first in this group, in Agat list i'm disapperead: what i have to do, please help me


I'm sure comrade Ligavesh will find out what happened soon.

*Edit: *Nevermind, I see he already did.


----------



## Ruslandro

Comrades, I confirm my participation


----------



## tokareva

Torman from watch.ru has confirmed


----------



## Nicola911

Great, we are 68 confirmed on 78 total, it seems we almost get it!


----------



## Ligavesh

Nicola911 said:


> Great, we are 68 confirmed on 78 total, it seems we almost get it!


Yeah, my wallet is already trembling with fear. Anyway to relax the tension a bit, a joke I shared with tok - I think it sort of describes our experience with this group buy


----------



## SKUAS72

Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received confirmation here on WUS from @laughinggnome , @mythless , @kickback72 , @Confuse-a-cat , @TOLETOS and @Ruslandro - that's 6 watches - if I have missed their confirmation than someone correct me, I plan to go through the pages again, but I don't have a lot of time today
> 
> edit: goddamnit @SKUAS72 , you weren't missing an order, your third order was number 48... ok, so that's 65 out of 78


Good!!!


----------



## SKUAS72

vesire said:


> Well im sharing mine, cause it was quite a wait
> Wish you fast and good order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is titanium case, bronze bezel, mokume crown, meteorite dial
> Buseeey
> 
> Regards
> George


Hi George

You have black dial, meteorite and... tree mokume? are very diferents


----------



## Kotsov

Let's put a limit on this? Next Friday?

And move on and progress things for those interested enough to progress things..?


----------



## Okapi001

How many unresponsive comrades? One more week sems like a lot;-)


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> How many unresponsive comrades? One more week sems like a lot;-)


10 unresponsive


----------



## BizzyC

Kotsov said:


> Let's put a limit on this? Next Friday?
> 
> And move on and progress things for those interested enough to progress things..?


Yes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

68 out of 77 now, 9 more orders to clear up


----------



## mythless

Good, I need extra time. Handling a small monetary issue ATM.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> 10 unresponsive


Defib and CPR?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I see now in the list that one member (@Red PeeKay ) already ordered a 195 bronze with mokume gane, so it is possible to get a 195 with mokume - should I change your order from 295 to 195 with mokume gane?


I just want to confirm...a bit of confusion over models.

I want the 46mm bronze mokume with a white second hand. The only 46mm on their website is the 195... also there is no 295 on the original catalogue we ordered from. There is 195 (46mm), 193 (53mm) and a 192 (60mm).

There is no 295 on offer. So not sure where people are getting the 295?

So what is the 295? If it's a newer and updated version of the 195, is 46mm then I'll take that but with the old bezel, in Mokume with a white second hand. If possible I would also like the engraved case.

Make sense, I hope.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> I just want to confirm...a bit of confusion over models.
> 
> I want the 46mm bronze mokume with a white second hand. The only 46mm on their website is the 195... also there is no 295 on the original catalogue we ordered from. There is 195 (46mm), 193 (53mm) and a 192 (60mm).
> 
> There is no 295 on offer. So not sure where people are getting the 295?
> 
> So what is the 295? If it's a newer and updated version of the 195, is 46mm then I'll take that but with the old bezel, in Mokume with a white second hand. If possible I would also like the engraved case.
> 
> Make sense, I hope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I see Zlatoust/Agat have changed significantly their official page - and true, there are no 295 to order, in fact there are no meteorite dials shown either. I'm going according to the old version (which I have in my head), and the list with prices that Vadim himself sent us (my notes in English on the list):










I also don't see a 195 mokume gane on the list (195 bronze meteorite as an option was confirmed, I remember that, that's why that last note from myself at the bottom), in fact on the old site there was only 295 with mokume gane - that's why I ordered it (and because I wanted one 295)... So I don't remember, maybe @tokareva has asked Vadim about availability of 195 bronze mokume gane?

PS. This is not their official page (it's fan made as far as I know), but you can see pictures of a 295 bronze (and a 295 zirconium or titanium, not sure) :

Секундомеры механические / Mechanical stopwatch


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> I just want to confirm...a bit of confusion over models.
> 
> I want the 46mm bronze mokume with a white second hand. The only 46mm on their website is the 195... also there is no 295 on the original catalogue we ordered from. There is 195 (46mm), 193 (53mm) and a 192 (60mm).
> 
> There is no 295 on offer. So not sure where people are getting the 295?
> 
> So what is the 295? If it's a newer and updated version of the 195, is 46mm then I'll take that but with the old bezel, in Mokume with a white second hand. If possible I would also like the engraved case.
> 
> Make sense, I hope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Btw, in addition to my first reply, I wanted to add that it has been said that a 295 with an 'old style' - like in a 195 bezel is possible - that's why I wrote in my order "if possible old style bezel".


----------



## Red PeeKay

So to clarify, is the 295 an updated version of the 195... same size, movement etc. But also increased WR and a different bezel. 

In which case I would change to the bronze 295 mokume with the 195 bezel and engraved if possible. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> So to clarify, is the 295 an updated version of the 195... same size, movement etc. But also increased WR and a different bezel.
> 
> In which case I would change to the bronze 295 mokume with the 195 bezel and engraved if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, same size and movement. I'll make the change in the list, but it's up to Vadim to accept it or not... I think the watches haven't even been made yet, I don't think even the parts have been ordered, cause Vadim is very careful not to order too many parts and waits for the confirmed list - so it probably shouldn't be a problem, but I can't guarantee of course


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> So to clarify, is the 295 an updated version of the 195... same size, movement etc. But also increased WR and a different bezel.
> 
> In which case I would change to the bronze 295 mokume with the 195 bezel and engraved if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


btw, I noticed just now, you have a request for cathedral hands if possible - we cleared that already, cathedral hands go only on the 192 or 292, so I'll delete that


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys,

When is the last day for the re-confirmation?

I think se have to put a deadline, if not, this can last an eternity. Remember that the watches have to be made

Also, in european countries, if i'm not wrong VAT duties are going to be prepayed on 01/07, i hope we can have the watch earlier


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> When is the last day for the re-confirmation?
> 
> I think se have to put a deadline, if not, this can last an eternity. Remember that the watches have to be made
> 
> Also, in european countries, if i'm not wrong VAT duties are going to be prepayed on 01/07, i hope we can have the watch earlier


I think it's Friday


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I think it's Friday


Can you ask Vadim what he says, when should we give him the confirmed list at the latest? I think it's most important what he wants regarding this matter. Maybe I don't remember correctly, but I don't think he gave us a strict deadline.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Can you ask Vadim what he says, when should we give him the confirmed list at the latest? I think it's most important what he wants regarding this matter. Maybe I don't remember correctly, but I don't think he gave us a strict deadline.


I sent him a message and told him Friday. He said "good, waiting"


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I think it's Friday


Super nice Tok


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I sent him a message and told him Friday. He said "good, waiting"


Not a man of many words. Anyway, good, new paycheck till Friday will make the purchase a little less painfull - although I'll probably counter that with buying other watches...

@kickback72 , @Confuse-a-cat and @TOLETOS still haven't answered, hope they report soon. Also 5 more guys from watch.ru need to confirm (or cancel): Dimon35, Pistik, DirektorMMM, garmv and olegpan - I hope they all make it till Friday. Also, last call for @devid-lunelli to say what kind of watch he wants - of course, since that would be a new order I can't guarantee that Vadim would accept it, but we can put him on the list.


----------



## willjackson

What is the best strap for this beauty? 
Help needed F10!

Большое спасибо!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I sent him a message and told him Friday. He said "good, waiting"


Yes make it Friday, pass it over to Vadim and then the ball is his court.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> btw, I noticed just now, you have a request for cathedral hands if possible - we cleared that already, cathedral hands go only on the 192 or 292, so I'll delete that


Thanks Ligavesh... I'm sure I modified my entry and took the hands out... I'll be interested to see if I can get it engraved...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks Ligavesh... I'm sure I modified my entry and took the hands out... I'll be interested to see if I can get it engraved...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


errr, I'm not sure how to relay that - should I add it to the description of the watch - "If possible engraved"?


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Btw, in addition to my first reply, I wanted to add that it has been said that a 295 with an 'old style' - like in a 195 bezel is possible - that's why I wrote in my order "if possible old style bezel".


this was confirmed Hence I have 295 with old bezel in the list of orders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

gak said:


> this was confirmed Hence I have 295 with old bezel in the list of orders
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But has it been reconfirmed?


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> But has it been reconfirmed?


Please go to room #20 for reconfirmation.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Please go to room #20 for reconfirmation.


Lets step back a little and make sure we are baptised first.


----------



## kickback72

I have confirmed ( in the spreadsheet) I hope the prices are the same as in Desember.. Is there any news about how we will be contacted in terms of payment and shipping?


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> I have confirmed ( in the spreadsheet) I hope the prices are the same as in Desember.. Is there any news about how we will be contacted in terms of payment and shipping?


Oh so you're one of those wild boys who don't trust authority and like to do everything themselves, huh?

Anyway, changing the price would make zero sense, maybe the exchsnge rate has changed.

7 who haven't confirmed now I think.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> errr, I'm not sure how to relay that - should I add it to the description of the watch - "If possible engraved"?


If he has an email, ask if I can have something similar to this done....










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kickback72

No, i am far from wild. Just asking. I havent been able to keep track here for the last pages.. guess the answer is somewhere to be found. Cant see how i could do anything by myself in this case.



Ligavesh said:


> Oh so you're one of those wild boys who don't trust authority and like to do everything themselves, huh?
> 
> Anyway, changing the price would make zero sense, maybe the exchsnge rate has changed.
> 
> 7 who haven't confirmed now I think.


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> No, i am far from wild. Just asking. I havent been able to keep track here for the last pages.. guess the answer is somewhere to be found. Cant see how i could do anything by myself in this case.


I was joking, man, usually everyone tells me to put them on the list  Like I said, if anyone wants to enter his orders in the list, no problem - the list is open - just say here what have you changed, so that I, and more importantly, tokareva know about it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> If he has an email, ask if I can have something similar to this done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


PM. Damn, I though I had decided firmly on a white seconds hand for my mokume, now I'm having doubts again...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> PM. Damn, I though I had decided firmly on a white seconds hand for my mokume, now I'm having doubts again...


Sigh now that you've mentioned it.... that red does look okay.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

Tok, if possible ask vladin about to get the zlatoust rubber strap and their price?
is a very special strap...


----------



## RFollia

SKUAS72 said:


> Tok, if possible ask vladin about to get the zlatoust rubber strap and their price?
> is a very special strap...


Yes please!


----------



## kickback72

Ok I dont think i changed anything. I just tried to do what was asked- To confirm my name from the initial list. Not sure if i have done it right though. If you can confirm i am now on the right list, it would be great.



Ligavesh said:


> I was joking, man, usually everyone tells me to put them on the list  Like I said, if anyone wants to enter his orders in the list, no problem - the list is open - just say here what have you changed, so that I, and more importantly, tokareva know about it.


----------



## Ligavesh

kickback72 said:


> Ok I dont think i changed anything. I just tried to do what was asked- To confirm my name from the initial list. Not sure if i have done it right though. If you can confirm i am now on the right list, it would be great.


yeah, it's all good


----------



## Kotsov

Is the deadline Friday?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Is the deadline Friday?


Yes.


----------



## Kotsov

I know this might seem silly but can I confirm that my crowns are at the 9 position please. I know they are marked as left.

The reason why I'm asking as I just came about the p-195 on the zlatoust website and the crown was marked left when it was at 3.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Yes please!


I sent him a message about it 😁


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Tok, if possible ask vladin about to get the zlatoust rubber strap and their price?
> is a very special strap...


I asked him


----------



## tokareva

He said to add 1200 rubles for the strap. Is it actually rubber or a rubberized fabric..like kirza?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> He said to add 1200 rubles for the strap. Is it actually rubber or a rubberized fabric..like kirza?


A noob question, but it was never clear to me: the watches come with a leather strap, no? In that case, would this be an additional, second strap? Also, does anyone have a picture of this strap? Is that like the one on the original 191?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> A noob question, but it was never clear to me: the watches come with a leather strap, no? In that case, would this be an additional, second strap? Also, does anyone have a picture of this strap? Is that like the one on the original 191?


Yes they come with a black leather strap. What SKUAS wants is the thin original style combat strap 🙄😂

Yes, as far as I know it's an extra strap and not a substitute.


----------



## Okapi001

The strap above is the additional one, for 1200 RUB, or the one which comes with the watch?


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> The strap above is the additional one, for 1200 RUB, or the one which comes with the watch?


That strap normally only comes with the 60 mm 192 CHS. If you want the strap as an extra it's 1200 RUB


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> The strap above is the additional one, for 1200 RUB, or the one which comes with the watch?


The additional. We'd have to organize till tomorrow and write in the list who wants one. Not a lot of time.

edit: I'll go first and put an order for one, could be used on the steel 195, will think about whether the bronze ones could use this option too


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> The additional. We'd have to organize till tomorrow and write in the list who wants one. Not a lot of time.
> 
> edit: I'll go first and put an order for one, could be used on the steel 195, will think about whether the bronze ones could use this option too


This is just a guess but I think the only thing Vadim needs by Friday is the list of watches. I don't know why adding some straps would require them to be on the list, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> This is just a guess but I think the only thing Vadim needs by Friday is the list of watches. I don't know why adding some straps would require them to be on the list, but I could be wrong.


Exactly. At some point we will have to contact Vadim individually, for payment and for providing the address, so we can ask him for the additional strap (or anything else) at that time.


----------



## Ligavesh

I suppose you're right, it shouldn't be that big of a deal to add a strap to the package - but with Vadim I'm never sure what he thinks and plans... Anyway, I think I'll add it to my steel 195 order, I think in Russian it would be "резиновый ремешок" or something like that.


----------



## RFollia

I think it is a very good price for such a special strap. so ready for 4 more straps...
No news about the knives?


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks Tok, Please I want a rubber strap!! its very special a impossible to get!!


----------



## Okapi001

Me too - one rubber strap for me.


----------



## willjackson

I'll take a rubber strap also please. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

If possible, i want a rubber strap too


----------



## Kotsov

I'm completely missing the point on that strap. Its minging.

Don't tell Vadim I said that though....


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> I'm completely missing the point on that strap. Its minging.
> 
> Don't tell Vadim I said that though....


It's fugly but it's Zlatoust official. It looks woven plastic nylon like a NATO, not rubber, and that its rough edges could cut. I guess if I were not getting a bronze then I might be more interested. The mismatching strap hardware would probably drive me mad. I'll have to think about it though for it's probably the only chance to buy an official one. 🤣


----------



## Kotsov

Mismatched hardware? I've had better quality binbags.


----------



## RFollia

Comrades, is this the strap we are talking about?


https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/none/path/s88ce33421e42bc5c/image/i4bca1737fa161483/version/1560429675/image.jpg


It is called "Ремешок прорезиненный, сборный "


----------



## Zany4

RFollia said:


> Comrades, is this the strap we are talking about?
> 
> 
> https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/none/path/s88ce33421e42bc5c/image/i4bca1737fa161483/version/1560429675/image.jpg


That seems to be the one.


----------



## mythless

Well, I will have to bow out. Got a letter in the mail that my claim was denied! Sucks! I do hope these turn out well!


----------



## Ligavesh

mythless said:


> Well, I will have to bow out. Got a letter in the mail that my claim was denied! Sucks! I do hope these turn out well!


Sorry to hear that, thanks for the info. I hope you'll have a chance to get it again, maybe @tokareva could organise another group buy some day - I still need a 192 

obligatory links to the spreadsheets, everyone please check your orders:









Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,berbegala[email protected]gmail.com,195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com













Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## RFollia

Checked just confirmation list. All OK. To clarify matters I added in "F" part "плюс Ремешок прорезиненный, сборный " (plus the special rubber strap). Hope it is the one, the name was taken from the official Zlatoust page when they describe watches. Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Checked just confirmation list. All OK. To clarify matters I added in "F" part "плюс Ремешок прорезиненный, сборный " (plus the special rubber strap). Hope it is the one, the name was taken from the official Zlatoust page when they describe watches. Best regards


Oh, good, thanks, I need to change the other entries for rubber strap I made to the correct designation - maybe not absolutely necessary but wouldn't hurt.


----------



## RFollia

Ligavesh said:


> Oh, good, thanks, I need to change the other entries for rubber strap I made to the correct designation - maybe not absolutely necessary but wouldn't hurt.


Pleas Ligavesh, checked again, the strap we want, to avoid confusions is the sma I quoted, but for best clarification better to indicate "Фирменный заводской ремешок " (that means "the strap done by our factory and our firm")
Best regards


----------



## Neros

I would also be in for the rubber strap please!


----------



## Danilao

Thanks to the sun of the progressive future, today is Friday (I'm in love). 

Will we have to wait for midnight to proceed with the payment? 
Or is comrade Vadim ready and waiting to receive our emoluments?

;-)


----------



## actionman1

I would also like to have 2 rubber straps for 195 if possible. Cheers.


----------



## Ligavesh

Guys, I have the night shift, sometimes is very peaceful and I can be active here, but sometimes it can be very busy - just so you know if I don't respond. The lists are so far correct, as far as I can tell.


----------



## RFollia

I just amended my list as in theory I had too many straps, it's one per Vodolaz, that equals 3. Already checked and corrected


----------



## paperinick

just added a rubber strap


----------



## Nicola911

I've just added a Zlatoust rubber strap for me if it will be possible. Thanks you all!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades it's already Saturday morning in Russia... I'm going to send the list of confirmed members to Vadim.

*Edit: *List sent 🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎈🎉💃🎊


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades it's already Saturday morning in Russia... I'm going to send the list of confirmed members to Vadim.
> 
> *Edit: *List sent 🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎈🎉💃🎊


You could send him the first list as well, so he can see there are 5 cancellations (I think), also what kind of watches were cancelled, and to see (if it's important to him at all) that we have 76 old orders left, but only 69 confirmed. I don't think it's too confusing the way it's written.


----------



## Kotsov

Are you sure it isn't best to avoid confusion by just sending the final list? Its all he needs to proceed.....


----------



## Ligavesh

Meh, whatever, thought he wanted to see the cancelled orders too.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Meh, whatever, thought he wanted to see the cancelled orders too.


To send the boys round?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> To send the boys round?


well, not really, but now that you've mentioned it, maybe better not to send it


----------



## willjackson

Kotsov said:


> To send the boys round?


In Soviet Russia, watches collect YOU!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> well, not really, but now that you've mentioned it, maybe better not to send it


----------



## Rimmed762

I hope that I am not late for the rubber strap. Rubberized canvas as far as I know. Truly awesome.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I hope that I am not late for the rubber strap. Rubberized canvas as far as I know. Truly awesome.


I put it in the list, rest is on Vadim.


----------



## domyn

I'm late for unit in this project?


----------



## tokareva

domyn said:


> I'm late for unit in this project?


I think you can still join, what do you want?


----------



## domyn

tokareva said:


> I think you can still join, what do you want?


Like this one 46mm left crown its posible?


----------



## tokareva

domyn said:


> Like this one 46mm left crown its posible?
> View attachment 15684544


Please choose something from the list, either all steel or all bronze.


----------



## domyn

tokareva said:


> Please choose something from the list, either all steel or all bronze.


This one all bronze 46mm left crown mokune dial shappire
195-BR-MO-S-L


----------



## tokareva

domyn said:


> This one all bronze 46mm left crown mokune dial
> View attachment 15684576


Ok, I will let comrade Ligavesh add you to the list. If Vadim should reject the order I'll let you know.

If you wanted meteorite however, you can have it with that same bronze case.


----------



## domyn

[QUOTE = "tokareva, publicación: 52969774, miembro: 938642"]
Ok, dejaré que el camarada Ligavesh te agregue a la lista. Si Vadim rechaza la orden, te lo haré saber.

Sin embargo, si querías meteorito, puedes tenerlo con la misma caja de bronce.
[/CITAR]
Many thanks in all bronze i prefer mukune dial


----------



## SKUAS72

Vladin.......where are you???????


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Vladin.......where are you???????


He is right behind you.....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> He is right behind you.....


A bit early for pantomime season...


----------



## SKUAS72

Kotsov said:


> He is right behind you.....


Yes i can him give me my watches!!


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> A bit early for pantomime season...


Oh no it isn't.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Oh yes he is.


----------



## Danilao

Tok, could you ask Vadim what the next step will be (in our minuet) and how long does it take him to evaluate and decide to do it? 

It would be interesting to know when we will have to shell out the money


----------



## Neros

Yes please, it is a tad bit frustrating not knowing any kind of deadline apart from our self-imposed ones.... When will production start? When is it estimated to end? When will they be ready to ship? When will be able to pay? Will they FIFO or will they wait till the whole production run is ready before proceeding with the next step...


----------



## Rimmed762

Ligavesh said:


> I put it in the list, rest is on Vadim.


Thank you. That is all I can ask for.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I can ask again,but I have already asked several times before with the same result. I assume he wants to make the watches first otherwise we wouldn't have needed to confirm the orders so he didn't order too much material for the dials. I will ask again though.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades I can ask again,but I have already asked several times before with the same result. I assume he wants to make the watches first otherwise we wouldn't have needed to confirm the orders so he didn't order too much material for the dials. I will ask again though.


He'll send you to report to room #7 and then to room #20.


----------



## Ligavesh

But seriously, I wouldn't mind if we get the watches one by one as they're being made - especially for us who have more than one watch ordered - I'd much rather three small packages through Pochta than one big package with three boxes inside (unless the shipments would be done through UPS or FedEx or similar -in that case it doesn't matter if it's one big or three small packages, treatment from customs would be the same).


----------



## Nicola911

Any news?


----------



## Kotsov

Nicola911 said:


> Any news?


I've got my watch straps ready.


----------



## gak

Kotsov said:


> I've got my watch straps ready.


I have started practising brass patina yoga

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> I have started practising brass patina yoga
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm saving the salt from my sumo classes


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> I've got my watch straps ready.


Which straps, out of curiosity? Do you have pictures? (I'm sure you probably said elsewhere in the thread, but there are many pages of posts to go through.)


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> Which straps, out of curiosity? Do you have pictures? (I'm sure you probably said elsewhere in the thread, but there are many pages of posts to go through.)


Just simple leather ones. Not much to see but I can post a picture tomorrow if you would like?


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Just simple leather ones. Not much to see but I can post a picture tomorrow if you would like?


I would appreciate that. Thank you!


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> I would appreciate that. Thank you!


Not very exciting but to me they suit the watch...


----------



## Pajaro secretario

The strap is waiting for it

Best regards


----------



## Kotsov

Pajaro secretario said:


> View attachment 15697214
> 
> 
> The strap is waiting for it
> 
> Best regards


   

Thats better than mine. We should all do a "watch this space" post before and after...


----------



## Okapi001

I will try it on this.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> I will try it on this.


I have no idea what I'm looking at


----------



## Okapi001

Replica of the oversized WW2 German pilot's strap.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> Replica of the oversized WW2 German pilot's strap.


 - me trying to figure out how that thing works


----------



## taike

Absolutely riveting


----------



## Okapi001

Ligavesh said:


> - me trying to figure out how that thing works


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I have no idea what I'm looking at


Ask the oversized WW2 German pilot.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I would do an extra special strap as well,if I may.
Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

Vassilybasil said:


> I would do an extra special strap as well,if I may.
> Thanks


added, rest is on Vadim


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Okapi001 said:


> I will try it on this.


I would go for this type of strap too (I have one on B-Uhr flieger and it's the most comfortable strap I've got) but I read in a much earlier post that the lug size for these watches is 24mm. All the places I've looked for the aviator straps only have them up to 22mm width.

Where are you finding the 24mm straps? (Or have I got the wrong lug dimensions?)


----------



## Okapi001

Actually I don't know the dimensions for the vodolaz, but if the 22mm is too small, there is also an option of a custom made strap.
Laco has a photo of the template.;-)


----------



## Red PeeKay

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I would go for this type of strap too (I have one on B-Uhr flieger and it's the most comfortable strap I've got) but I read in a much earlier post that the lug size for these watches is 24mm. All the places I've looked for the aviator straps only have them up to 22mm width.
> 
> Where are you finding the 24mm straps? (Or have I got the wrong lug dimensions?)


I know this guy has made them before. It will be a custom make if you want it. I've made enquiries, not sure if he can do bronze rivets and buckle (If not I'm thinking black PVD rivets and buckle as an alternative). I've emailed him and will keep you updated.









G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N


Watch straps, custom leather goods, watch accessories, slim wallets, pilot watches, nylon straps, nato straps,



www.gregstevensdesign.com





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Red PeeKay said:


> I know this guy has made them before. It will be a custom make if you want it. I've made enquiries, not sure if he can do bronze rivets and buckle (If not I'm thinking black PVD rivets and buckle as an alternative). I've emailed him and will keep you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N
> 
> 
> Watch straps, custom leather goods, watch accessories, slim wallets, pilot watches, nylon straps, nato straps,
> 
> 
> 
> www.gregstevensdesign.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## SKUAS72

We are waiting for my russian new friends


----------



## Victorv

Hi comrades,

Does anyone know if there is any news from vadym after tok send him the list?


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hi comrades,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any news from vadym after tok send him the list?


Hello comrade, I actually just sent the *final *confirmation list last night. There was one comrade who came in late, but I wanted to let as many as possible have a watch. It took longer than I expected to get the details finished, so there are no more orders being accepted for this purchase. I may send him a list of those who want one of the rubber straps if there is a need for it. I'll try to find out more details about payment and delivery now. Thanks to everyone for being so patient.


----------



## Kotsov

Good to go then..


----------



## KoperViking

*Hello folks. 
I'm a comrade coming even later -or too late? 
Is it still possible for me to order a "Zlatoust 195 Bronze 46 mm Sapphire, Crown Left side (-at 9!)" -ordinary black dial, exactly like this..








If so, what's the price and how to do? 
Please *


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Hello comrade, I actually just sent the *final *confirmation list last night. There was one comrade who came in late, but I wanted to let as many as possible have a watch. It took longer than I expected to get the details finished, so there are no more orders being accepted for this purchase. I may send him a list of those who want one of the rubber straps if there is a need for it. I'll try to find out more details about payment and delivery now. Thanks to everyone for being so patient.


Many thanks tok, you're great


----------



## Victorv

Kotsov said:


> Not very exciting but to me they suit the watch...
> 
> View attachment 15694195


Kotsov, need to be 24mm right?


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Kotsov, need to be 24mm right?


That is correct.


----------



## tokareva

It


KoperViking said:


> *Hello folks.
> I'm a comrade coming even later -or too late?
> Is it still possible for me to order a "Zlatoust 195 Bronze 46 mm Sapphire, Crown Left side (-at 9!)" -ordinary black dial, exactly like this..
> View attachment 15699687
> 
> If so, what's the price and how to do?
> Please *


 I asked Vadim, it's his decision now.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim just sent me a message that he will tell us about payment and delivery times tommorow.👏👏🎉👯‍♀️🎊💃🎉🎈


----------



## KoperViking

tokareva said:


> It
> I asked Vadim, it's his decision now.


Thanks so much!! ? 
You're a patient angel


----------



## Pajaro secretario

[QUOTE = "tokareva, publicación: 53005082, miembro: 938642"]
Vadim acaba de enviarme un mensaje que nos informará sobre los plazos de pago y entrega mañana. tom️🎊💃🎉🎈
[/ CITAR]

: frio:: frio:: frio::frio::frio:


----------



## Nicola911

tokareva said:


> Vadim just sent me a message that he will tell us about payment and delivery times tommorow.👏👏🎉👯‍♀️🎊💃🎉🎈


Fantastic!!!


----------



## Danilao

But how is it possible? 
I have just chosen the lamb that I intended to grow while waiting for the watch, I would have been ready to peel it and produce a strap with better leather when the Zlat arrives. 

This haste complicates things tremendously. 
Can we ask Vadim to proceed calmly and without fretting?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> But how is it possible?
> I have just chosen the lamb that I intended to grow while waiting for the watch, I would have been ready to peel it and produce a strap with better leather when the Zlat arrives.
> 
> This haste complicates things tremendously.
> Can we ask Vadim to proceed calmly and without fretting?


Dani, just use some leftover lampredotto to make the strap. 😂


----------



## Danilao

Good point, all people with a modicum of sense of elegance know how the lampredotto-style dial (AKA meteorite) would look great with a strap made of salsa verde (Green sauce - Wikipedia) but I had to abandon this brilliant idea after some testing due to some pernicious water resistance issues (not to mention those with beef broth).

Given the short time horizon due to the precipitate of the events of the last few days, I think I will have to dedicate myself to a prototype strap made of chewed and compressed breadcrumbs


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Danilao said:


> Good point, all people with a modicum of sense of elegance know how the lampredotto-style dial (AKA meteorite) would look great with a strap made of salsa verde (Green sauce - Wikipedia) but I had to abandon this brilliant idea after some testing due to some pernicious water resistance issues (not to mention those with beef broth).
> 
> Given the short time horizon due to the precipitate of the events of the last few days, I think I will have to dedicate myself to a prototype strap made of chewed and compressed breadcrumbs


Perhaps you need to go easy on the Grappa?


----------



## Danilao

Yours too is an acute observation. 

Tok, could you ask Vadim how many liters of grappa our (future) watch can resist? 
If he has problems finding grappa he can replace it with vodka (alternatively I will give him a case if he comes personally to deliver my reservation)


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I just got a message from Vadim.Something may have happened during the translation but here is the way it ended up.

"Greetings. I decide the issue in order to reduce the production time from 3 to 1.5 months for the entire batch."

I have sent him a message asking when we can pay and what month he expects the watches to be completed.


----------



## Ligavesh

It seems like he's thinking/planning how to reduce the production time from 3 months to 1.5 months?


----------



## Kotsov

Sounds like he cracked on with organising the general production while we finished off the detail....?


----------



## RFollia

Dear Comrade Tok,
could you please paste here the original message ""Greetings. I decide the issue in order to reduce the production time from 3 to 1.5 months for the entire batch." in Russian? I have Russian class this week and can ask my teacher
best regards


----------



## Danilao

Comrade @Taike, please, say something extremely wise


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Dear Comrade Tok,
> could you please paste here the original message ""Greetings. I decide the issue in order to reduce the production time from 3 to 1.5 months for the entire batch." in Russian? I have Russian class this week and can ask my teacher
> best regards


Приветствую. Я решаю вопрос с тем, чтобы срок изготовления снизить с 3 до 1.5 месяцев всей партии.


----------



## tokareva

KoperViking said:


> *Hello folks.
> I'm a comrade coming even later -or too late?
> Is it still possible for me to order a "Zlatoust 195 Bronze 46 mm Sapphire, Crown Left side (-at 9!)" -ordinary black dial, exactly like this..
> View attachment 15699687
> 
> If so, what's the price and how to do?
> Please *


Yes, you can have it, you will have to confirm your order with comrade Ligavesh after he gives you the price. However, that's it...no more orders people! ?


----------



## Vassilybasil

Translation is not correct,Vadim says he is trying to figure out if he can reduce production time from 3 months to 1.5.


----------



## willjackson

Vassilybasil said:


> Translation is not correct,Vadim says he is trying to figure out if he can reduce production time from 3 months to 1.5.


I have no problem waiting 3 months for production. I fear cutting the time in half might cut the quality in half?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoperViking

tokareva said:


> Yes, you can have it, you will have to confirm your order with comrade Ligavesh after he gives you the price. However, that's it...no more orders people! ?


Amazing comrade!! ? Thanks so much!! ? 
Is comrade Ligavesh giving price & confirmation as a PM here or by email?

By the way, I'm not busy if 3 months are needed for the quality, people and factory.


----------



## Neros

I can only recommend this translator @tokareva 



DeepL Translate


----------



## RFollia

@tokareva thank you 
Yes, that is correct, Vassily perfectly stated


Vassilybasil said:


> Translation is not correct,Vadim says he is trying to figure out if he can reduce production time from 3 months to 1.5.


No problem for me in waiting, either. Any news is good news
Best regards


----------



## SKUAS72

Well, we have to wait a month and half before paid..... when can we paid?


----------



## Rimmed762

Three months. No problem. If it is paid then, I should have everything ready (without any pressure). 👍


----------



## Kotsov

This is all an adventure


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> Comrade @Taike, please, say something extremely wise


A watch on the wrist is worth two on the list.

Hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


----------



## Kotsov

You can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be lead.


----------



## paperinick

SKUAS72 said:


> Well, we have to wait a month and half before paid..... when can we paid?


and how can we pay?


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> and how can we pay?


PayPal or bank transfer


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> PayPal or bank transfer


Bank transfer is good to avoid PayPal fees.

I'm not sure why there is the clamour to pay, it'll happen when it happens. Lets keep Vadims efforts concentrated on production first.


----------



## Red PeeKay

paperinick said:


> and how can we pay?


Send me a envelope filled with either USD or Euro's (has to be one of those larger A3 envelopes) and I promise to pass it on 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I'm not sure why there is the clamour to pay, it'll happen when it happens. Lets keep Vadims efforts concentrated on production first.


We just need to know how much hay we need to buy to feed the lamb.

Tok, could you ask if we will be able to pay in BTC?


----------



## Rimmed762

Kotsov said:


> Bank transfer is good to avoid PayPal fees.
> 
> I'm not sure why there is the clamour to pay, it'll happen when it happens. Lets keep Vadims efforts concentrated on production first.


I always worry about that. I just want to assure myself that I can fill my part of the deal. That is about it. I hate to ask someone to wait for the payments etc...


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> I always worry about that. I just want to assure myself that I can fill my part of the deal. That is about it. I hate to ask someone to wait for the payments etc...


I get that tbh


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I realize that a lot of you are anxiously awaiting for the opportunity to pay for your watches, include myself. However we should actually be glad for the extra time we have received to budget for the watches. I'm sure Vadim will let us know when we can pay. Until then all I can suggest is to be ready to send it as soon as possible if needed. We've known about this for quite some time so it's not like it's going to be a surprise when the bill comes along. 😂


----------



## paperinick

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I realize that a lot of you are anxiously awaiting for the opportunity to pay for your watches, include myself. However we should actually be glad for the extra time we have received to budget for the watches. I'm sure Vadim will let us know when we can pay. Until then all I can suggest is to be ready to send it as soon as possible if needed. We've known about this for quite some time so it's not like it's going to be a surprise when the bill comes along. 😂


i'm not anxious to pay the watch but to have it


----------



## taike

paperinick said:


> i'm not anxious to pay the watch but to have it


No such thing as a free lunch


----------



## Gman_VI

Comrade Vadim is letting us experience the Soviet era long lines and customer service. But at least I am thankful that we are not waiting for toilet paper. 

If it sounds like I am complaining, I am not. This is actually kinda funny. Thank you to the organisers, keep up the great work!


----------



## Kotsov

This is the calm before the storm...?


----------



## Neros

I am anticipating a good 3 month calm before the storm xD


----------



## SKUAS72

Neros said:


> I am anticipating a good 3 month calm before the storm xD


O maybe more....


----------



## Neros

193 Bronze Pylkiy Men`s Watch

just while waiting... interesting +4k limited edition zlatoust made out of some old warship metal


----------



## willjackson

The meteorite dial has waited millions of years to be apart of my collection. I can wait three more months.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Neros said:


> 193 Bronze Pylkiy Men`s Watch
> 
> just while waiting... interesting +4k limited edition zlatoust made out of some old warship metal


Very nice and just ever so out of my price range.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have a message from Vadim, we need to get the details straightened out. 

"Please clarify, hours 195 Victory. How many pieces with a star on the dial and how many without a star on the dial."

For the record, I want a red star...😁


----------



## Danilao

I already suspected, at this point, a *stellar confirmation* was needed, just to consolidate the state of the situation


----------



## taike

Red star for me


----------



## Kotsov

Red star and no chrome pls


----------



## Pajaro secretario

If it is possible red star, please
BEST REGARDS TOVARICHS


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Red Star for me too


----------



## Zany4

While we wait for our masterpieces, I thought I would share this tidbit of internet knowledge for those not familiar. I was born near Canton, Ohio and own a couple of Dueber-Hampden pocket watches, one re-cased as a wristwatch. These watches became the foundation of the First State Watch Factory 1ГЧЗ and eventually Zlatoust. I hope you find it as interesting reading as I do. There is a free PDF book as well for those interested in diving deeper into the story.

To Russia with love...

The birth of Soviet watchmaking


----------



## SKUAS72

Red star, please


----------



## Ligavesh

Pajaro secretario said:


> If it is possible red star, please
> BEST REGARDS TOVARICHS


You hadn't ordered a Pobeda 195 as far as I remember; you have one order - a 195 bronze metworite.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> You hadn't ordered a Pobeda 195 as far as I remember; you have one order - a 195 bronze metworite.


Can he just have the star then??


----------



## RFollia

I confirm red star version, as mentioned in the order list


----------



## Pajaro secretario

[QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 53043082, miembro: 1448401"]
Hasta donde yo recuerdo, no habías pedido un Pobeda 195; tiene un pedido: un metworite de bronce 195.
[/ CITA]
I apologize


----------



## Ligavesh

Pajaro secretario said:


> [QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 53043082, miembro: 1448401"]
> Hasta donde yo recuerdo, no habías pedido un Pobeda 195; tiene un pedido: un metworite de bronce 195.
> [/ CITA]
> I apologize


No problem - just to clear things up: red star goes only on the Pobeda P195 watch (if the buyer chooses so), not on the divers.


----------



## paperinick

Ligavesh said:


> No problem - just to clear things up: red star goes only on the Pobeda P195 watch (if the buyer chooses so), not on the divers.


i want a red star in metheorite Zlatoust🤣 🤣


----------



## tokareva

Neros said:


> 193 Bronze Pylkiy Men`s Watch
> 
> just while waiting... interesting +4k limited edition zlatoust made out of some old warship metal


They are actually having a 50% off sale on that one right now. You can have it for the ridiculously low price of $2295.00, but you better hurry 🤔😁


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLWTrMWrQ51/


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> They are actually having a 50% off sale on that one right now. You can have it for the ridiculously low price of $2295.00, but you better hurry ??
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLWTrMWrQ51/


Think of it as an ironclad investment.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Think of it as an ironclad investment.


Unsinkable in fact... water tight! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Zany4 said:


> While we wait for our masterpieces, I thought I would share this tidbit of internet knowledge for those not familiar. I was born near Canton, Ohio and own a couple of Dueber-Hampden pocket watches, one re-cased as a wristwatch. These watches became the foundation of the First State Watch Factory 1ГЧЗ and eventually Zlatoust. I hope you find it as interesting reading as I do. There is a free PDF book as well for those interested in diving deeper into the story.
> 
> To Russia with love...
> 
> The birth of Soviet watchmaking


I've previously read the PDF download that comrade @Zany4 refers to and recommend it to anyone with an interest in Russian watches.


----------



## Toldostol

Red star for me too

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Toldostol said:


> Red star for me too
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


You don't have an order for a Pobeda P195 watch, you only have an order for a steel 195 with a meteorite dial, I checked the old list too.


----------



## RFollia

Just to avoid confusion, Red Star option in dial is ONLY for Pobeda buyers (and add translation) para evitar confusión la opción de estrella roja en la esfera es SOLO para compradores del Pobeda
Best regards


----------



## Toldostol

Ligavesh said:


> You don't have an order for a Pobeda P195 watch, you only have an order for a steel 195 with a meteorite dial, I checked the old list too.


Sorry, I only have an order for a 195

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amarizmendi

Hello everyone.
I want a red star on the dial (Pobeda P 195), please.
Sorry for the inconvenience. a greeting


----------



## Ligavesh

amarizmendi said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want a red star on the dial (Pobeda P 195), please.
> Sorry for the inconvenience. a greeting


done


----------



## Kotsov

I'm getting excited for the P 195 now......


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'm getting excited for the P 195 now......


So am I Comrade, at first I wasn't sure about the red star, but it really adds something to the dial that makes it look more interesting. Maybe it's also more balanced looking with the star ? 🤔

It should be a really fun watch with great wrist "presence"... whatever that means 😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> So am I Comrade, at first I wasn't sure about the red star, but it really adds something to the dial that makes it look more interesting. Maybe it's also more balanced looking with the star ? 🤔
> 
> It should be a really fun watch with great wrist "presence"... whatever that means 😂
> 
> View attachment 15718094


Good for making your hands look small?


----------



## willjackson

Is it too late to get a P195? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

willjackson said:


> Is it too late to get a P195?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've added you as a 'new order', rest is on Vadim. Red star on the dial for you, too?


----------



## willjackson

Ligavesh said:


> I've added you as a 'new order', rest is on Vadim. Red star on the dial for you, too?


Yes please.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I've added you as a 'new order', rest is on Vadim. Red star on the dial for you, too?


How much are they again?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> How much are they again?


Not sure to be honest, @tokareva should know... I think around 100 USD or something like that.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Not sure to be honest, @tokareva should know... I think around 100 USD or something like that.


I remember now, he said "$20 to you Kotsov".

Wish I'd ordered more.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Not sure to be honest, @tokareva should know... I think around 100 USD or something like that.


I thought they were something around 8000 which would have been approximately$100 when the ruble was lower but now seems to be $108. The retail price is $190


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I thought they were something around 8000 which would have been approximately$100 when the ruble was lower but now seems to be $108. The retail price is $190


Excellent. We still have the option to pay in roubles though for those that don't use the US dollar?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Excellent. We still have the option to pay in roubles though for those that don't use the US dollar?


Yes as far as I know all of the prices were originally quoted in rubles.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes as far as I know all of the prices were originally quoted in rubles.


That's good news. Last of the stupid questions..if the P195s are finished before the divers can they be sent out separately?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> That's good news. Last of the stupid questions..if the P195s are finished before the divers can they be sent out separately?


I don't know the answer to that question. I'm assuming they could if you wanted to pay for the separate shipping.?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't know the answer to that question. I'm assuming they could if you wanted to pay for the separate shipping.?


Would be interesting to see if the option is available. Outside the US sometimes separate parcels means increased postage but less taxes, duties, import fees, charges for opening and inspection, admin fees, local postal charges.

And less chance of damage to the item.


----------



## Danilao

10 days have passed since Vadim's last signal, will our watches be ready soon or will the month needed to imagine production have to be calculated separately and added to the general timing?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> 10 days have passed since Vadim's last signal, will our watches be ready soon or will the month needed to imagine production have to be calculated separately and added to the general timing?


The list had to be corrected and resubmitted due to an oversight on my part, the actual final list wasn't sent to Vadim and accepted until Feb 18.


----------



## Danilao

Thanks Tok, now I understand. 

We are waiting for the request to confirm this last list. 
At that point Vadim will be able to start thinking about how to re-optimize all production for the extra pieces and then we can move on. 

We are well advanced, assuming the meteorite is sufficient for everyone and we do not have to wait for another one to fall from the Milky Way


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> Thanks Tok, now I understand.
> 
> We are waiting for the request to confirm this last list.
> At that point Vadim will be able to start thinking about how to re-optimize all production for the extra pieces and then we can move on.
> 
> We are well advanced, assuming the meteorite is sufficient for everyone and we do not have to wait for another one to fall from the Milky Way


Maybe a second one - with a nicer pattern - will fall in the meantime? Then we would have nicer meteorite dials, worth the wait imo


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe a second one - with a nicer pattern - will fall in the meantime? Then we would have nicer meteorite dials, worth the wait imo


Ahah, now I can't stop imagining Vadim holding a big butterfly net ready to catch the most beautiful meteorite just for us :-D


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> The list had to be corrected and resubmitted due to an oversight on my part, the actual final list wasn't sent to Vadim and accepted until Feb 18.


Don't worry comrade. Everything's gonna be allright (as the song said...)
best regards


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Ahah, now I can't stop imagining Vadim holding a big butterfly net ready to catch the most beautiful meteorite just for us :-D


I think he should have the contacts for some nice Mars rock.


----------



## Danilao

At this point in the calendar the sun of the future is getting closer and closer to rising, considering the estimated total production time, probably a third of our watches will be ready in these days

:-D


----------



## SKUAS72

Danilao said:


> At this point in the calendar the sun of the future is getting closer and closer to rising, considering the estimated total production time, probably a third of our watches will be ready in these days
> 
> :-D


or not..............


----------



## RFollia

Did any of you receive any kind of email, notification freom Vadim?
best regards


----------



## Okapi001

I don't think he has our e-mails, and I don't think he is on the forum, so for now he cannot contact us directly.


----------



## Ligavesh

He has the emails of those who gave them, they're in the list... I haven't received anything; if he contacts us, though, I think it will be through @tokareva first.


----------



## tokareva

Well I asked Vadim for an update and he said they are waiting for all the dials to be ready.


----------



## SKUAS72

🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪 good!!


----------



## Danilao

We have to hope for a meteor shower. 

Do we know who will make the dials and, therefore, who are we waiting for?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> We have to hope for a meteor shower.
> 
> Do we know who will make the dials and, therefore, who are we waiting for?


I think they make the dials at the factory, apparently they order the blanks from somewhere else.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim just sent me a message asking if the optional rubber straps should be installed on the watches or just included in the kit. I told him to just include them, surely everyone can change a strap, I hope.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Vadim just sent me a message asking if the optional rubber straps should be installed on the watches or just included in the kit. I told him to just include them, surely everyone can change a strap, I hope.


Just include please to my request and no need to change.

Bronze ones will get the brown strap with bronze buckle?


----------



## BizzyC

Red PeeKay said:


> I know this guy has made them before. It will be a custom make if you want it. I've made enquiries, not sure if he can do bronze rivets and buckle (If not I'm thinking black PVD rivets and buckle as an alternative). I've emailed him and will keep you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N
> 
> 
> Watch straps, custom leather goods, watch accessories, slim wallets, pilot watches, nylon straps, nato straps,
> 
> 
> 
> www.gregstevensdesign.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


RPK - did you hear back from Greg re: bronze rivets and buckles? I really like his straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> Just include please to my request and no need to change.
> 
> Bronze ones will get the brown strap with bronze buckle?


That's a very good question and I'm glad you asked. The brown straps come with brass buckles, however you can add a bronze buckle for 3000. In my opinion the factory straps are a little too thin for the watches. You might want to consider finding a custom strap and buckle.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> That's a very good question and I'm glad you asked. The brown straps come with brass buckles, however you can add a bronze buckle for 3000. In my opinion the factory straps are a little too thin for the watches. You might want to consider finding a custom strap and buckle.


Thats what I've done. My straps are sitting waiting.......


----------



## gak

Kotsov said:


> Thats what I've done. My straps are sitting waiting.......


Line them up here


----------



## Red PeeKay

BizzyC said:


> RPK - did you hear back from Greg re: bronze rivets and buckles? I really like his straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bizzy, Greg did get back to me, can do... see his reply below.



> Sure, I can build up a closed loop strap. And, I can heat color the hardware to approximate a bronze color. Similar to what I did on this buckle. This leather would be perfect too. Price with the torched hardware is $185 shipped. I accept Paypal to: [email protected]. Lead time is about 3-4 weeks right now. I look forward to hearing back from you. Thanks!












I'll wait until we have some semblance of confirmation the watches are actually ready and I've ponied up the $$

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Vadim just sent me a message asking if the optional rubber straps should be installed on the watches or just included in the kit. I told him to just include them, surely everyone can change a strap, I hope.


great, is the best option


----------



## Kotsov

$185 is outrageous.


----------



## Rimmed762

185USD is a bit too high for me. Way bit.

But...
I have done some leather works by myself and if I would have to make living from it, I'd have to charge almost the same amounts. But that is because I am slow and would need to acquire more tools.

EDIT: There might be some issues with quality too. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> Line them up here


What are you saying, you want a picture?


----------



## Gman_VI

Rimmed762 said:


> 185USD is a bit too high for me. Way bit.
> 
> But...
> I have done some leather works by myself and if I would have to make living from it, I'd have to charge almost the same amounts. But that is because I am slow and would need to acquire more tools.
> 
> EDIT: There might be some issues with quality too. ?


Here are some good 24mm options

"Sale!


----------



## Rimmed762

Those could make a good starting point. I think I want a two-piece strap. Just to reduce the ride height. Natos are nice but with most of my watches they tend to ride too high. Especially with leather-natos.


----------



## gak

Kotsov said:


> What are you saying, you want a picture?


yes please.. want to start preparing for the meteorite's arrival, so interested in looking what strap options are suitable.


----------



## Vassilybasil

So extra bronze buckle was 3000 rubles?is it an extra for 3000 or an upgrade?Original one is plated as I understood for a bronze watch.or did i get it wrong?


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> yes please.. want to start preparing for the meteorite's arrival, so interested in looking what strap options are suitable.


No problem ill try to do tomorrow


----------



## tokareva

Vassilybasil said:


> So extra bronze buckle was 3000 rubles?is it an extra for 3000 or an upgrade?Original one is plated as I understood for a bronze watch.or did i get it wrong?


It would be an upgrade to bronze, the standard one included with the watch is not bronze.


----------



## Vassilybasil

ok,sign me up for a real bronze buckle plz,but 40 bucks is steep


----------



## Vassilybasil

Although its nice to have an original...


----------



## tokareva

I just got an email from Vadim, he said...

Хотел бы узнать из каких стран заказчики на часы.

"I would like to know from which countries are the customers for the watch."

If someone would be kind enough to make a list (Ligavesh) , I will do the hard part and send it to him. 😂

Seriously though I'm wondering what is the easiest way to get the information to make the list 🤔

I don't think he means specifically which watches, just where they are ordered from.


----------



## Vassilybasil

Usa,Boston


----------



## Victorv

Spain


----------



## Kotsov

United Kingdom


----------



## Red PeeKay

Melbourne, Australia. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Italy, on the outskirts of Florence, the homeland of his majesty the Lampredotto who contributed so much to the birth of this project. 

For convenience and speed I add how Ale91 and Paperinick are also residing in Italy


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Simple answer for shipping purposes: São Paulo, Brazil

Complex answer if he's doing some form of demographic survey: I'm Irish but lived in England and Australia before moving to Brazil.


----------



## RFollia

Robert Follia-Spain Испания


----------



## Rimmed762

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Sydney , Australia..


----------



## Neros

Madrid, Spain


----------



## SKUAS72

SPAIN


----------



## KoperViking

I’m a little neighbour of mother Russia.. 
NORWAY - Норвегия 🙂 

(Correct nickname on the list should be KoperViking -in one word.)


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Elche/Alicante SPAIN


----------



## reporterreporter

Washington, DC, USA

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Here we go...


----------



## Luis965

Lisboa - PORTUGAL


----------



## Okapi001

Slovenia - Словения


----------



## nummer14

The Netherlands


----------



## willjackson

New York, United States. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cognac

Russia, Kurgan


----------



## Pakecima

Spain


----------



## Toldostol

Spain

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

I'll just check the flags of all buyers and add the countries accordingly, just a bit later, I've got a headache now.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I'll just check the flags of all buyers and add the countries accordingly, just a bit later, I've got a headache now.


Thank you comrade! I hated to ask you to do it but I only have a phone to do everything and I can barely see the little flags, especially if they have any small details, and I'm not familiar with all of them.🙄


----------



## reporterreporter

@Ligavesh I typically use a VPN, but I live in the US. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

reporterreporter said:


> @Ligavesh I typically use a VPN, but I live in the US. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ok

if someone doesn't have a flag, or the flag is from a different country (for example if using a VPN), please state your country or through a PM to me or @tokareva

I think I'll just add a column to the spreadsheet with the countries... anyone who wants can add his country himself, of course, just put it in the same column... also, @tokareva , are the buyers from watch.ru all from Russia or also from other countries?


----------



## Rimmed762

KoperViking said:


> I'm a little neighbour of mother Russia..
> NORWAY - Норвегия ?
> 
> (Correct nickname on the list should be KoperViking -in one word.)


I always forget your northern border. Got to look at maps more often. ?


----------



## pad119

People's Republic of Kalifornia, USA


----------



## Kotsov

pad119 said:


> People's Republic of Kalifornia, USA


Kool


----------



## Nicola911

Ancona, Italy


----------



## Ligavesh

I think we just need the countries, comrades. Btw, I'm okay witj brass buckle, I can order bronze buckles easily everywhere.


----------



## Ligavesh

Btw, is it "Great Britain" or "United Kingdom"?


----------



## Ligavesh

I entered the countries of most participants... I don't know the countries of @taike and @amarizmendi (no flag), and the countries of the comrades from watch.ru - probably all Russian? but I don't know for sure...


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Ok
> 
> if someone doesn't have a flag, or the flag is from a different country (for example if using a VPN), please state your country or through a PM to me or @tokareva
> 
> I think I'll just add a column to the spreadsheet with the countries... anyone who wants can add his country himself, of course, just put it in the same column... also, @tokareva , are the buyers from watch.ru all from Russia or also from other countries?


I'm still working on that.

*Edit: *I think they are all from Russia, except for Olegpan from Ukraine.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I entered the countries of most participants... I don't know the countries of @taike and @amarizmendi (no flag), and the countries of the comrades from watch.ru - probably all Russian? but I don't know for sure...


I don't think he needs to know where each individual order is going to. Only the countries involved, but I could be wrong. If it's easier for you to make a list of the countries just do that and I'll send it.

Does that make sense? I think he only needs to know about the countries, not the orders association with the countries.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I don't think he needs to know where each individual order is going to. Only the countries involved, but I could be wrong. If it's easier for you to make a list of the countries just do that and I'll send it.
> 
> Does that make sense? I think he only needs to know about the countries, not the orders association with the countries.


I'm pretty sure it's just about the countries -unless there's some significant difference in shipping to, say, North Carolina and South Carolina, or to Madrid or Barcelona... There's no difference in shipping to any of the German states, and btw, am I really the only one from Germany in this group buy? I'm not even ethnically German, Germans are boycotting this!!!

PS. Meanwhile there's a Spanish invasion.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Btw, is it "Great Britain" or "United Kingdom"?


Either unless you are in Northern Ireland, which is part of the UK but not Great Britain.

I'm from England, part of Great Britain, which is part of the UK.

Use UK as its used most often in postage options on the internet.


----------



## Ligavesh

Anyway, could everyone check the list to see whether it's the right country to their name?

Links to the new (confirmed) list, and the old one:









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com













Zlatoust Watchuseek Order Catalog


List Number,Nickname,Watch,Comments,BLOCK PREFERENCES,apple 1,Neros,195-SSB-R-S-L,White seconds hand,[email protected],195 ЧС, циферблат стандартный, зав. головка 9 часов, белая секундная стрелка 2,Ruslandro,195-BR-M-S-L,Red second hand if possible,[email protected],195 ЧСБ, циферблат ме...




docs.google.com


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Either unless you are in Northern Ireland, which is part if the UK but not Great Britain.
> 
> I'm from England, part if Great Britain which is part of the UK.
> 
> Use UK as its used most often in postage options on the internet.


Finally a clear and concise explanation!


----------



## Ligavesh

OKAY, THE LIST IS OFFICIALLY ****ED! Dimon35 and olegpan apparently confirmed, but they are not on the confirmed list - how could this happen I have no fkin idea! Moreover, we have 71 confirmed and 5 cancelled from the original list, and still 2 are missing????? That means we have 2 totally new orders in the confirmed list????? THAT'S WHY I FKIN TELL EVERYONE TO CHECK THE LIST THEMSELVES, HOW FKIN HARD IS IT TO DO IT?

THAT'S IT, I'M OUT OF THIS, WHOEVER WILL CAN TAKE OVER THE LISTS; THEY ARE OPEN FOR EVERYONE TO EDIT. I'M AT WORK FFS, I SHOULDN'T EVEN BE TYPING THIS


----------



## Ligavesh

FKIN SOME PEOPLE REALLY GET ON MY NERVES! YOU HAVE A FKIN ORDER YOU WANT A WATCH AND IT'S TOO MUCH FKIN TROUBLE TO CHECK THE LIST EVERY NOW AND THEN TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OKAY WITH YOUR ORDER???!!! FFS


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Moreover, we have 71 confirmed and 5 cancelled from the original list, and still 2 are missing????? That means we have 2 totally new orders in the confirmed list?????


This part is dumb as ****; there were more than 76, there were 76 *PLUS* THE 5 CANCELLED - THAT MEANS 5 UNACCOUNTED FOR???? NOW I HAVE TO GO OVER THE WHOLE LSIT AND CHECK WHO IS NOT ON IT??????? 5 FKIN PEOPLE UNACCOUNTED ??????????

that's it, I'm giving up, whoever will can take over... anyway, I checked, all 71 in the confirmed list were also in the original list, there are no new orders, all the 'new' orders are_ under_ 'new' orders


----------



## Ligavesh

Dimon35, Pistik, olegpan and garmv - all from watch.ru (surprise, surprise) are on the original list, but not on the confirmed list, nor on the cancelled list - I can't figure out who the 5th guy is. Of those 4, at least 2 are confirmed apparently but I haven't entered them on the confirmed list - olegpan and Dimon35.

**** THIS


----------



## amarizmendi

Hello. I have added the country in the Excel. Thank you very much for everything, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Ligavesh

amarizmendi said:


> Hello. I have added the country in the Excel. Thank you very much for everything, sorry for the inconvenience


no problem


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Dimon35, Pistik, olegpan and garmv - all from watch.ru (surprise, surprise) are on the original list, but not on the confirmed list, nor on the cancelled list - I can't figure out who the 5th guy is. Of those 4, at least 2 are confirmed apparently but I haven't entered them on the confirmed list - olegpan and Dimon35.
> 
> **** THIS


FKIN GARMV AND PISTIK ALSO CONFIRMED AND I DIDN'T PUT THEM ON THE LIST????? WTF???????


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm out of this, someone take over managing the list... Hopefully someone more competent and attentive... I'll take a break from the forum as well, will pop in now and then to check for news about my orders.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I'm out of this, someone take over managing the list... Hopefully someone more competent and attentive... I'll take a break from the forum as well, will pop in now and then to check for news about my orders.


You're doing a tremendous job comrade. Please just take a deep breath and relax. I'm sure anything wrong can be cleared up. Are you sure they aren't on the confirmed list? Sometimes I had to open it twice before it would show the updated version.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> You're doing a tremendous job comrade. Please just take a deep breath and relax. I'm sure anything wrong can be cleared up. Are you sure they aren't on the confirmed list? Sometimes I had to open it twice before it would show the updated version.


Nah, I'm sure. I've entered those 4 on the list now (from #72 to #75) for what it's worth, hopefully Vadim will accept them. But I still haven't figured out who am I missing, this one person. I'm missing someone, cause they have to be 76 confirmed - otherwise he'd be in the cancelled ones... or someone from the 76 hasn't confirmed but hasn't cancelled either, but I can't find who that is... I'll go through the lists again later, I have something to do now.


----------



## RFollia

@Ligavesh Checked list and everything okay. Thank you. Herzlichen Danke. большое спасибо.
It's amazing the tremendous work you have been through


----------



## Kotsov

Checked and mine is OK.


----------



## Rimmed762

My information is correct too.

Ligavesh,
I am volunteer-accountant/secretary of one association. I like to volunteer for common causes and do my part. But based on my experience, I can relate to what you felt. I think I got that t-shirt too. 😁
Deep breath and start over, eventually you'll get it sorted. Then promise yourself that this was the last time you'll ever contribute to community, just to find you are organising group purchase again. 😁

That has happened to me couple of times.

Thank you for your efforts this far. You have done your share and lot more than anyone (with right mind) could ask.


----------



## Kotsov

Would the 5th man please stand up


----------



## Ligavesh

It's @TOLETOS , he never confirmed, he's the last guy. He didn't answer my PM either. I think I overlooked him often cause I confused him with @Toldostol who did confirm.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm just sorry that I caused trouble for the four guys from watch.ru, hope it turns out well for them.


----------



## Rimmed762

We have this catchphrase:
Chin to chest and towards to new disappointments. 😂

I am sure everything will be OK again shortly.


----------



## Okapi001

I don't think there is a reason to be upset. Vadim should be happy to sell more watches, so why worry?


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh, hold on with pride, your work has been (and is) excellent and precious


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I've checked mine and they are OK.

Ligavesh; you are doing a great job. I've had to try and reconcile multiple lists for work many times and it's never easy.


----------



## SKUAS72

all mine ok, camarade Ligavesh..........your are the best , you have more patience than holy Job, you have your place reserved in heaven


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> all mine ok, camarade Ligavesh..........your are the best , you have more patience than holy Job, you have your place reserved in heaven


I'm sure he will get his reward


----------



## actionman1

I just checked also to be sure and can confirm with myself is everything OK and correct.


----------



## SKUAS72

vladin,,,,vladin are you doing your homework?


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Any news?


----------



## Kotsov

Pajaro secretario said:


> Any news?


Our clown in chief is now Boris Two Planes.


----------



## willjackson

Kotsov said:


> Our clown in chief is now Boris Two Planes.


Had to Google this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilybasil

Our clown cant get ON THE PLANE🤣🤣🤣🤣,stumbled 3 times last friday on a stairway


----------



## Gman_VI

There is another group ahead of us. I mean, I am not going to argue.


----------



## Kotsov

Gman_VI said:


> There is another group ahead of us. I mean, I am not going to argue.
> View attachment 15786551


Oh dear


----------



## Danilao

Could someone explain to me why they chose the small and women's version of the watch? 
My grandmother would have said "it looks like a 5 cent coin resting on a watermelon"


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Could someone explain to me why they chose the small and women's version of the watch?
> My grandmother would have said "it looks like a 5 cent coin resting on a watermelon"


 

Danny DeVito is looking after himself well.


----------



## Rimmed762

Gman_VI said:


> There is another group ahead of us. I mean, I am not going to argue.
> View attachment 15786551


Why not? You can only die once. 😂


----------



## Danilao

Come on, Comrades, we are now over fifty*, we could easily skin them alive and then make beautiful straps with their skin just to kill time while Vadim forges our watches. 





* among which some have chosen 60mm watches, I would like to emphasize


----------



## Red PeeKay

Danilao said:


> Come on, Comrades, we are now over fifty*, we could easily skin them alive and then make beautiful straps with their skin just to kill time while Vadim forges our watches.
> 
> * among which some have chosen 60mm watches, I would like to emphasize


I see Vadim has fired up the Zlatoust factory forge in Iceland and has his workers forging our watches...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Red PeeKay said:


> I see Vadim has fired up the Zlatoust factory forge in Iceland and has his workers forging or watches...


The comrades on the coast will have to prepare for the Tsunami when Vadim tests the water resistance of the watches. 
And I can't imagine the environmental catastrophe when he puts them all in salt for two weeks, as in the photos he showed us, to test corrosion resistance.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Come on, Comrades, we are now over fifty*


I'm way over 50 but I'm not sure how it helps.


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> I'm way over 50 but I'm not sure how it helps.


Throw your cane and dentures at them


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I'm way over 50 but I'm not sure how it helps.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> View attachment 15788345


  Rood


----------



## tokareva

Well comrades I have some exciting news, but first let me say how much I appreciate how patient everyone has been with this purchase... it's been a real "nail-biter." 😬 😂

Anyway I spoke to Vadim and he said...

"Do not worry. Now it is being decided to start accepting payment from 01.04 to 01.05"


----------



## Neros

tokareva said:


> Well comrades I have some exciting news, but first let me say how much I appreciate how patient everyone has been with this purchase... it's been a real "nail-biter." 😬 😂
> 
> Anyway I spoke to Vadim and he said...
> 
> "Do not worry. Now it is being decided to start accepting payment from 01.04 to 01.05"


a nail-biter indeed.. xD Does this mean that we will then have one month dedicated to paying? So we should not be expecting any shipping happening before may?


----------



## Danilao

This is the best time to ask for information on payment and shipping methods, if Vadim is in the right mood, this could be an exciting moment for this project ;-)


----------



## Rimmed762

Are we getting there? 🤞


----------



## RFollia

This is so great news! May I suggest a poll for shipping methods? Guess many of us residing in EU would prefer traditional post even if it's a bit slower
RFollia-Pochta (Почта Россий)
Best regards


----------



## Rimmed762

Agree with Mr. Follia. Russian Post works quite well.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I believe we have already gone over the shipping and payment questions. If I'm wrong please correct me, but as I recall the shipping cost is about 2000 rubles for the cheapest and more if you want it faster. Payment is made by PayPal or bank transfer. Don't worry, if you want a watch I'm sure they will find a way for you to pay and receive it.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I believe we have already gone over the shipping and payment questions. If I'm wrong please correct me, but as I recall the shipping cost is about 2000 rubles for the cheapest and more if you want it faster. Payment is made by PayPal or bank transfer. Don't worry, if you want a watch I'm sure they will find a way for you to pay and receive it.


Super nice Tok, thank you

I prefer regular pochta if possible


----------



## Zany4

Check out the Zlatoustwatch Instagram feed. Vadim is teasing us. A meteorite in stainless...

Zlatoustwatch IG


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Check out the Zlatoustwatch Instagram feed. Vadim is teasing us. A meteorite in stainless...
> 
> Zlatoustwatch IG


oooh, so glad I chose a red seconds hand with the stainless steel


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well comrades I have some exciting news, but first let me say how much I appreciate how patient everyone has been with this purchase... it's been a real "nail-biter." 😬 😂
> 
> Anyway I spoke to Vadim and he said...
> 
> "Do not worry. Now it is being decided to start accepting payment from 01.04 to 01.05"


If that's the case then I'll choose to pay at the end of April, I'm gonna be out of the country the last two weeks of April, don't want the watches arriving and going back cause I couldn't pick them up from customs (in case they end up there).


----------



## Zany4

Here's Vadim's mean photos. It's actually a zirconium 295 so the darker color and much more expensive so not an option for our group buy (Don't ask Tok):


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Here's Vadim's mean photos. It's actually a zirconium 295 so the darker color and much more expensive so not an option for our group buy (Don't ask Tok):
> 
> View attachment 15797833
> 
> View attachment 15797835
> 
> View attachment 15797838
> 
> View attachment 15797839


Yeah, I noticed it's not a stainless steel watch, but the dial is (or should be) the same, and the red seconds hand looks good against it.


----------



## gak

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, I noticed it's not a stainless steel watch, but the dial is (or should be) the same, and the red seconds hand looks good against it.


probably just the light but dial inside case looks darker. hence my note with order requesting darker shade if possible. red really look better in these pictures.


----------



## vesire

Few zirconiums









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

gak said:


> probably just the light but dial inside case looks darker. hence my note with order requesting darker shade if possible. red really look better in these pictures.


I think the meteorite dials are all roughly the same shade after finishing. Seems some color variation in the raw material but that's probably from where it was cut and sectioned into flat chunks as shown in the photo. Some of it is the photo lighting and I bet the finishing of the dial is lightly sandblasted for a matte finish rather than brushed.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well comrades I have some exciting news, but first let me say how much I appreciate how patient everyone has been with this purchase... it's been a real "nail-biter." 😬 😂
> 
> Anyway I spoke to Vadim and he said...
> 
> "Do not worry. Now it is being decided to start accepting payment from 01.04 to 01.05"


So I might get an email from Vadim on April Fools Day?


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> This is so great news! May I suggest a poll for shipping methods? Guess many of us residing in EU would prefer traditional post even if it's a bit slower
> RFollia-Pochta (Почта Россий)
> Best regards


Me too


----------



## Kotsov

SKUAS72 said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Vassilybasil

me 4


----------



## gak

me 5


----------



## Nicola911

me 6


----------



## Red PeeKay

Meh...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I don't think a poll is necessary and would only be for show. I'm pretty sure Tok said all options will be available and they can ship it by any method / carrier you want, specified when you submit payment for your order. That way you can avoid customs and VAT.

I think Vadim originally said some type of "courier" with insurance and registered tracking was planned due to worldwide COVID delays, the higher value of the watch, and possibility of getting lost / damaged. Maybe that's only for deliveries outside EU / Asia.

But it's odd to me that many want to pay by PayPal for protection, but also want to use the least expensive but more risky form of delivery, putting all responsibility for shipping / insurance on the seller. Pochta is fine for a less expensive Vostok, but I had agita waiting for delivery of my bronze 1967 Amphibia. I imagine the agita will be apoplectic waiting for the meteorite Zlatoust.

However, to each their own, but if you choose Pochta and you never get your watch or it arrives late or damaged, I might not expect Vadim to have much sympathy or take responsibility for your choice. Making a replacement would be difficult and Pochta may have reimbursement limits for lost items that is unfavorable to Zlatoust.

Anyone for a game of русская рулетка?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Zany4 said:


> I don't think a poll is necessary and would only be for show. I'm pretty sure Tok said all options will be available and they can ship it by any method / carrier you want, specified when you submit payment for your order. That way you can avoid customs and VAT.
> 
> I think Vadim originally said some type of "courier" with insurance and registered tracking was planned due to worldwide COVID delays, the higher value of the watch, and possibility of getting lost / damaged. Maybe that's only for deliveries outside EU / Asia.
> 
> But it's odd to me that many want to pay by PayPal for protection, but also want to use the least expensive but more risky form of delivery, putting all responsibility for shipping / insurance on the seller. Pochta is fine for a less expensive Vostok, but I had agita waiting for delivery of my bronze 1967 Amphibia. I imagine the agita will be apoplectic waiting for the meteorite Zlatoust.
> 
> However, to each their own, but if you choose Pochta and you never get your watch or it arrives late or damaged, I might not expect Vadim to have much sympathy or take responsibility for your choice. Making a replacement would be difficult and Pochta may have reimbursement limits for lost items that is unfavorable to Zlatoust.
> 
> Anyone for a game of русская рулетка?


I agree! In my case, Russia Post has the advantage that it _might_ mean getting past customs (although to be honest that is pretty unlikely) but it means handing off an expensive watch to Correios Brasil at this end so always the possibility of it being 'mislaid' whereas shipping via DHL (or similar) guarantees I get a customs bill it also I get the watch delivered to me.


----------



## Rimmed762

I have had a very good track record with Russian post. Nothing has ever been lost and it has been fairly quick. Couriers on the other hand are usually fast but in the neighborhood I live, most can't deliver and their places for pickup are less favourable.

With the post, I can declare my goods personally and it is pretty straightforward. With couriers it might be or it might be not. Everything depends which local courier is co-operating with the sender. 

For example, from Poland to Finland it is cheapest and fastest to use Polands Post than GLS. With GLS it leaves Poland quicklier but comes to standstill in Finland...

Anything goes but I prefer post for those reasons.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I have had a very good track record with Russian post. Nothing has ever been lost and it has been fairly quick. Couriers on the other hand are usually fast but in the neighborhood I live, most can't deliver and their places for pickup are less favourable.
> 
> With the post, I can declare my goods personally and it is pretty straightforward. With couriers it might be or it might be not. Everything depends which local courier is co-operating with the sender.
> 
> For example, from Poland to Finland it is cheapest and fastest to use Polands Post than GLS. With GLS it leaves Poland quicklier but comes to standstill in Finland...
> 
> Anything goes but I prefer post for those reasons.


I second this, way too many watches bought from both Russia and the Ukraine, not a single issue with them - although I fear I'm gonna have to pay customs this time anyway, the package is gonna be too big... Interestingly, the only time I've had a problem with the post was here in Germany - a watch arrived about 5 months after I'd ordered it, I'd already forgotten about it cause it was relatively cheap.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades I have another message from Vadim...


"Yesterday, 31.03.21, the last agreement on prices was received. ... In general, the purchase is at the finish line."


----------



## Neros

I always struggle to find any meaning to this man's words... XD but well, I guess any new message is a step towards the final goal


----------



## Ligavesh

Neros said:


> I always struggle to find any meaning to this man's words...


----------



## Danilao

Great news, we have agreements on the price!

:-D


----------



## paperinick

what kind of agreement, the price wasn't already definited?


----------



## Gman_VI

paperinick said:


> what kind of agreement, the price wasn't already definited?


Don't a worry, Vadim will charge us no higher than market price.


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> what kind of agreement, the price wasn't already definited?


I assume he means agreed to by the upper management or the director. The prices for us are already established. Maybe he means shipping or accessories... I don't know, he said everything is going ok so I'll take his word for it.


----------



## tokareva

Well I have received some documents from Vadim, it looks like a list of the watches and a contract or something. The list seems to be notarized 😅


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Well I have received some documents from Vadim, it looks like a list of the watches and a contract or something. The list seems to be notarized
> 
> View attachment 15809561
> View attachment 15809562


It's all Russian too me

Hope it's correct!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> Well I have received some documents from Vadim, it looks like a list of the watches and a contract or something. The list seems to be notarized ?
> 
> View attachment 15809561
> View attachment 15809562


I tried my best to translate it. He is looking for full amount for all watches on the list otherwise it will be 40% higher. What is he drinking? I suggest responding that this is not acceptable. The agreement was for at least 50 orders to get the discount. So once he receives 50, he should start working on it.

--------------
April 5, 2021

Dear Jim,

I am informing that I am ready to accept payment for the "advertised sample" watches with sapphire crystal and bands.

Payment for watches without the delivery fee must be made to Paypal "[email protected]"

The payment must be received between April 6 and May 6, 2021.

By May 6, 2021, I must receive the total payment of 2,172,540 rubbles.

In case the total is not received by the due date, the price of the watches will be increased by 40%, which will require additional payment. It is very important to inform you that money for "Advertised samples" is not refundable.

It takes approximately three months to complete the orders but we will try our best to speed it up.

As part of the payment through PayPal you must indicate the details of your watch, for example 195чс, with meteorite dial, red seconds hand, Crown at 9 o'clock, and band from 192чс (band stock number 17АИЖ6.834.002). Copies of PayPal confirmations must be sent to email: [email protected].

You also have an option to pay directly to factory's account, but the price will be 20% higher.

The complete order list is below. You need to sign, scan, and return it to email: [email protected].

Signed, General Director- V.A. Firanov


----------



## tokareva

Gman_VI said:


> I tried my best to translate it. He is looking for full amount for all watches on the list otherwise it will be 40% higher. What is he drinking? I suggest responding that this is not acceptable. The agreement was for at least 50 orders to get the discount. So once he receives 50, he should start working on it.
> 
> --------------
> April 5, 2021
> 
> Dear Jim,
> 
> I am informing that I am ready to accept payment for the "advertised sample" watches with sapphire crystal and bands.
> 
> Payment for watches without the delivery fee must be made to Paypal "[email protected]"
> 
> The payment must be received between April 6 and May 6, 2021.
> 
> By May 6, 2021, I must receive the total payment of 2,172,540 rubbles.
> 
> In case the total is not received by the due date, the price of the watches will be increased by 40%, which will require additional payment. It is very important to inform you that money for "Advertised samples" is not refundable.
> 
> It takes approximately three months to complete the orders but we will try our best to speed it up.
> 
> As part of the payment through PayPal you must indicate the details of your watch, for example 195чс, with meteorite dial, red seconds hand, Crown at 9 o'clock, and band from 192чс (band stock number 17АИЖ6.834.002). Copies of PayPal confirmations must be sent to email: [email protected].
> 
> You also have an option to pay directly to factory's account, but the price will be 20% higher.
> 
> The complete order list is below. You need to sign, scan, and return it to email: [email protected].
> 
> Signed, General Director- V.A. Firanov


Ok, thank you. I'll let comrade Ruslan talk to Vadim directly by telephone to clarify the conditions.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Gman_VI said:


> I tried my best to translate it. He is looking for full amount for all watches on the list otherwise it will be 40% higher. What is he drinking? I suggest responding that this is not acceptable. The agreement was for at least 50 orders to get the discount. So once he receives 50, he should start working on it.
> 
> --------------
> April 5, 2021
> 
> Dear Jim,
> 
> I am informing that I am ready to accept payment for the "advertised sample" watches with sapphire crystal and bands.
> 
> Payment for watches without the delivery fee must be made to Paypal "[email protected]"
> 
> The payment must be received between April 6 and May 6, 2021.
> 
> By May 6, 2021, I must receive the total payment of 2,172,540 rubbles.
> 
> In case the total is not received by the due date, the price of the watches will be increased by 40%, which will require additional payment. It is very important to inform you that money for "Advertised samples" is not refundable.
> 
> It takes approximately three months to complete the orders but we will try our best to speed it up.
> 
> As part of the payment through PayPal you must indicate the details of your watch, for example 195чс, with meteorite dial, red seconds hand, Crown at 9 o'clock, and band from 192чс (band stock number 17АИЖ6.834.002). Copies of PayPal confirmations must be sent to email: [email protected].
> 
> You also have an option to pay directly to factory's account, but the price will be 20% higher.
> 
> The complete order list is below. You need to sign, scan, and return it to email: [email protected].
> 
> Signed, General Director- V.A. Firanov


Thanks for the translation. The part of increasing the amout by 40% if all payment are not receive and it being NON refundable is very concerning (especially since I'm buying two). It's also crazy that we will have to pay an additional 20% if we pay the factory vs someone's personal paypal (can you say super sketchy!). I really hope this is not the case so I'll wait to hear from Tok before I say I'm pulling out both orders.

So am I understanding this right? 1 person doesn't pay or pulls out and everyone has to pay 40% more that has paid?! I'll go buy one of those zirconium ones that @vesire is selling tomorrow if that is the case. I know what I'm getting from him vs 3 months of a hope and prayer.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

The 40% plus price clause is ridiculous. 
As is the theft of 20% by paying the company directly (option which should be the only one in my opinion). 
It is unacceptable that the payment is non-refundable if something goes wrong and that we are offered to pay a considerable amount to the account of an unknown individual with no guarantee. 

I had smelled a bad air on the subject and this is the reason why I have asked several times to define the payment methods. 
Moreover, in the communication received, it seems to me that there is still a lack of information on shipping methods. 

If these conditions are confirmed I will also withdraw my order, with great regret


----------



## Okapi001

Paypal payments are always refundable, if item is not delivered or not as described, regardless of what the seller says. So I would not be too concerned. 

On the other hand, there is nothing regarding the shipping costs, so what about that? Would that be a separate payment or what?


----------



## Kotsov

Let's wait and see. A lot can be lost in translation.


----------



## Okapi001

Also, are all that watches from Vadim's list consistent with the latest version of our list? Is there a way to check that, or see the list Vadim got, so that everyone can check if he is actually on the list, before paying.


----------



## Kotsov

Let's wait and see. A lot can be lost in transla


----------



## Neros

So, if I understand the letter propeprly:

1) They payment is to be directly made to [email protected] between 6-4-21 and 6-5-21. They should have received by that time a total of 2172540 rubels.
2) If by the end date of the payment not all these rubels are received, the price per watch will be increased by 40%.
3) Payments for advertisement samples are non-refundable (so I think they are selling these watches to us as advertisement samples).
4) Production time for all this batch is estimated to be 3 months.
5) Confirmation of all payments must be sent to marketing...blah blah (email)
6) Payment to factory is possible but will increase price by 20%

No mention to any warranty terms or refund policy if the watch is not working at arrival or anything, it doesn't mean there isn't but...

These terms are not acceptable for me as they are.

Plus this post was created 8 month ago, and we are talking 1 more month for payment, 3 months for production, 1 month avg for delivery, so 13 months total.... this is getting ridiculous. And don't get me wrong, this is not criticism towards the members of this post, you have all done a great work organizing and dealing with the factory, it is just that I find the factory's behavior, communication and professionalism totally unacceptable. I don't get any sense of confidence, trust, and even willingness in this transaction.

If they were to make a contract for each watch, where they would state the price under the condition of all other contracts fulfilled, and if not met then a full refund of the money (or heck, even a small penalty for administrative costs or whatever), and a standard paypal payment under this contract, then I would go in. They would either get all the money and start production or refund all the money (or most of it and get a small comepnsation for the trouble) and don't do anything, that would be the best solution for both parties. It is really not that difficult, at this point it looks like I have to fight to give them money and assume an unnecessary risk... and be greatful for it..FFS


----------



## Okapi001

I don't see any particular risk if we pay by PayPal. In case the order will be canceled and the watches not delivered within 180 days, we should get a full refund from the PayPal, regardles of what the seller thinks about that.


----------



## Okapi001

But perhaps it would be fair to inform Vadim about that possibility, rendering that "contract" basically worthless, because he (or they) will do bussines with individual buyers, for individual watches.

So, we should pay for our watches, and if by 6 May enough funds are received, the order proceeds, if not, order is cancelled and full refund follows. If Vadim can live with that terms, OK, if not, too bad.


----------



## Neros

Okapi001 said:


> I don't see any particular risk if we pay by PayPal. In case the order will be canceled and the watches not delivered within 180 days, we should get a full refund from the PayPal, regardles of what the seller thinks about that.


There are two ways of sending money via Paypal, one of them counts as "send money to friends or family", where no buyers protection is given from Paypal's side. In some cases I have purchased watches this way, for example on the Technochas website (Belarusian watch producers, the descendants of Elektronika), contacting directly to them via email as they didn't offer international shipping. They asked me to send the money as friends because if sent as usual then they must pay some kind of fee. I decided to trust them because it was not much money (30€ or so) and everything went well. I am just suspecting they could ask the same thing in this instance, given the disposition....


----------



## gak

He should also confirm that price remains same as long as total number is 50 and 50+. Right now it is unclear.

I share all the concern shown above and on top of that I was assuming that Vadim is busy in Production VS yet another deadline given but no progress on his side.
So basically for all these months were were making lists and what not.. and now he needs description with each single payment and then Production will start.


----------



## Victorv

The truth is that I'm seriously considering abandoning the project. I don't see seriousness on the part of Vadim and the factory. What they write does not make much sense, the conditions are unacceptable for me and in the meantime time is passing.

I am a patient boy, but I would like to see the project move forward. I just see that we make a lot of lists and they don't confirm anything, everything is superfluous. Nothing is clear about the type of shipment yet and for me it is a very important variable

Obviously, i'm super grateful on the work of our comrades Tok, Ligavesh and all the others that are trying to make the project feasible


----------



## Zany4

Everyone makes great points. Zlatoust offers us a discount but we pay “thru the nose” for fees, currency rates, and without PayPal protection?

The method of PayPal payment is the most important. I set a personal limit of $200 or lower for “friends and family”. While Mr. Naidenov might be associated with Zlatoust, how are we to know? I would pay him, but probably not by PayPal friends and family.

This is a business transaction and requires buyer protection. Seems Zlatoust wants to avoid taxes as selling “as samples” and not pay any transaction fees. I’d even rather pay by western union to the factory, but 20% surcharge is crazy on top of us having to pay the western union transaction fee.

And shipping not included. What’s to prevent them from holding my watch hostage with a $100 shipping fee. I want to pay once with PayPal buyer protection. That’s my contract.


----------



## Ligavesh

Right now we have, I think, 65 divers ordered (which count towards the discount, the Pobeda 195 and other stuff doesn't count). In this regard, we can be confident that we'll be over 50 pieces, even if some give up. But if the condition is if JUST ONE quits and doesn't pay, that we then all have to pay 40% more... Pretty harsh, I don't know what to say atm.

I might be naive, but I would pay even to 'friends&family', after all the signature of the general manager is behind the message... But this other condition, I don't know.


----------



## Okapi001

Neros said:


> There are two ways of sending money via Paypal, one of them counts as "send money to friends or family", where no buyers protection is given from Paypal's side. .


"Sending to friends" was not mentioned in the Vadim's message, so I assume he is aware that we will be officially paying for the watch, and there is a PayPal buyer's protection in place.

So, I suggest we should make things clear.

1) Someone should make an English version of the price list, and Vadim should confirm it. Otherwise someone may pay the wrong amount for his watch, causing problems along the way.

2) Vadim should confirm the payments are by usual PayPal method, not by sending money to friends.

3) Vadim should confirm our terms - if 50 or more watches are paid by 6 May, they will start making watches. If les than 50 watches were paid, the order is cancelled and payments refunded.

4) Shipment costs should be announced as soon as possible, to avoid problems (canceling already paid watches because of shipping costs too high, for example).


----------



## Ligavesh

The price list is okay, there are no changes in the price from that list that Vadim initially gave us.


----------



## Okapi001

Ligavesh said:


> The price list is okay, there are no changes in the price from that list that Vadim initially gave us.


Can you please post the English price list, or a link to the table with it - just to make it easier for everybody to check the price. Much obliged.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> Can you please post the English price list, or a link to the table with it - just to make it easier for everybody to check the price. Much obliged.


yeah, it will take some time though, can't do it at the momment


----------



## Ligavesh

Here, Vadim's price list, with my translation on it:


----------



## Luis965

I am not liking any of the conditions.
What started as a simple joint purchase has turned into a dubious deal and without any guarantees for the buyer:
1 - selling as samples, 
2 - threatening with 40% more, 
3 - The duration of more than 1 year, 
4 - the lack of information about shipping
just to mention a few issues.


----------



## Okapi001

Luis965 said:


> I am not liking any of the conditions.
> What started as a simple joint purchase has turned into a dubious deal and without any guarantees for the buyer:
> 1 - selling as samples,
> 2 - threatening with 40% more,
> 3 - The duration of more than 1 year,
> 4 - the lack of information about shipping
> just to mention a few issues.


1) Doesn't matter, no difference at all for us, the buyers.
2) Doesn't matter - nobody will pay 40% more, so this is not really a "threat".
3) Nothing unusuall for such a forum group buys - we all have plenty of watches, nobody is in a hurry.
4) We do indeed need some more concrete info on shipping costs.

We just have to make clear with Vadim that Paypal will initiate a full refund if watches will not be delivered, regardles of why they were not delivered. So, in case at least 50 watches will not be payed by 6 May, a full refund will follow.* If he doesn't agree with this simple term, the deal is unfortunatelly off*. It will be Vadim who will be at a loss, missing a lucrative deal of 50+ sold watches. So, it's on him to decide.


----------



## actionman1

I already had a Zlatoust and there was some minor impefections (damaged AR coating, some imperfections on meteorite dial of brown color etc) and movement was also sometimes behaving lets say funny so I have one more question. If its sold as a samples will we have any kind of warranty for non defective product received? I have a good watchmaker so for me more of a added value then dealbreaker just to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## Okapi001

I'm not counting on any factory warranty, but Paypal buyer's protection can cover such cases too - refund because not as described.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I always had doubts it will end well,but went along with all your guys enthusiasm.I am pretty sure there were a project (or collective buy deals)or 2 on the watch.ru forum which never ended with a watches in the hands of a new owners.Vadim was in charge.There are other watches made by enthusiasts on watch.ru totally from scratch there and no problems with registrations,informations,payments or delivery.It is hard to imagine a proper factory cant just sell 50 watches at better price and simply send it out.I will wait and see.If they are truly in the business of selling watches,give us a personal code and I am happy to contact factory and purchase watch at a discount rate.Once 50 people contact them-watches produced and send out by regular mail with an option of fedex or dhl upgrade.So.Easy.And yes,30 bucks for a bronze buckle for a bronze watch is a bit crazy.....


----------



## paperinick

in my opinion these are the conditions to follow the project:


payment Paypal not parents or friends
if the total amount won't be reached the money must be refunded to everyone has paid
it is necessary to define the shipment and the cost
the watches have to be guaranteed at least one year


----------



## Rimmed762

I am following to gain more information. I think something may have been lost in translation. Somehow the terms sound quite lucrative. But I will keenly follow what comes up. It is quite different approach than, for example, with Technochas (which was very nice). OK, we ordered 300pcs but price wise Zlatoust would be a bigger deal. And it was custom made order.

There were some issues in watch.ru with collective purchase from Zlatoust.

We'll see.


----------



## Ruslandro

Gman_VI said:


> I tried my best to translate it. He is looking for full amount for all watches on the list otherwise it will be 40% higher. What is he drinking? I suggest responding that this is not acceptable. The agreement was for at least 50 orders to get the discount. So once he receives 50, he should start working on it.
> 
> --------------
> April 5, 2021
> 
> Dear Jim,
> 
> I am informing that I am ready to accept payment for the "advertised sample" watches with sapphire crystal and bands.
> 
> Payment for watches without the delivery fee must be made to Paypal "[email protected]"
> 
> The payment must be received between April 6 and May 6, 2021.
> 
> By May 6, 2021, I must receive the total payment of 2,172,540 rubbles.
> 
> In case the total is not received by the due date, the price of the watches will be increased by 40%, which will require additional payment. It is very important to inform you that money for "Advertised samples" is not refundable.
> 
> It takes approximately three months to complete the orders but we will try our best to speed it up.
> 
> As part of the payment through PayPal you must indicate the details of your watch, for example 195чс, with meteorite dial, red seconds hand, Crown at 9 o'clock, and band from 192чс (band stock number 17АИЖ6.834.002). Copies of PayPal confirmations must be sent to email: [email protected].
> 
> You also have an option to pay directly to factory's account, but the price will be 20% higher.
> 
> The complete order list is below. You need to sign, scan, and return it to email: [email protected].
> 
> Signed, General Director- V.A. Firanov


Yeah! translation is great. I had to check forum before making it myself(. So as i did it already let chck translation made by native russian speaking preson ))))))
Dear Jim!

Kindly inform you that we are ready to accept payments for advertising samples of diver watches with sapphire crystal, wrist watches and straps.

You have to pay for watches without shipping cost on paypal: [email protected]. Period for payments: 06th April 2021- 06th May 2021. Before 6th of May we have to receive payments with total as 2 172 540 RUB (two millions one hundred seventy two thousands five hundred forty rubles). If we will not receive total amount till mentioned deadline price will be increased on40% and appear necessity of additional payments. We have to inform you (and it is critical) that payments for samples can not be returned.

Time for producing is 3 month but we will do our best to speed up the process.

In the comments for payments you have to mention detailed description. Example: Оплата за рекламный образец часов 195ЧС с циферблатом из метеорита Муонионалуста, красной секундной стрелкой, заводной головкой на 9 часов и ремешком от 192ЧС (Ремень в сборе 17АИЖ6.834.002). Please send copies of payment docs to email: [email protected]@gmail.com.

Also you can pay to Factory account. In this case price will increase on 20%.

Price protocol attached. You have to sign it and send to us scan copy to email: [email protected]@gmail.com


----------



## Ruslandro

If we have questions let prepare list of questions to ask Vadim via phone call at a time.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ruslandro said:


> If we have questions let prepare list of questions to ask Vadim via phone call at a time.


One question would be: Do we get the watches at the agreed price if at least 50 divers are payed by 6th of May? Or is it true that if JUST ONE GUY doesn't pay, we have to then pay 40% plus (with no refunds possible if we choose to not pay these 40% plus)? Shipping - what are the options?

Other members can offer more questions, can't think of anything right now, I'm a bit busy with work.

edit: oh, and what has already been said - is there a 1 year warranty on the watches?


----------



## Zany4

How is it that the 195-Bronze Meteorite with Sapphire for 42000 Rubles is missing from his contract list when it was one of the most requested watches from our list? I think the 295 is pretty much the same with a different bezel but it's not exact. Am I mistaken or missing something?


----------



## Kotsov

Lets hold it together.

Remember if this comes off it is an amazing opportunity. 

Both parties need to continue and be equally happy/unhappy.

Can someone start a simple clarifying list for Vadim?


----------



## Ruslandro

Zany4 said:


> How is it that the 195-Bronze Meteorite with Sapphire for 42000 Rubles is missing from his contract list when it was one of the most requested watches from our list? I think the 295 is pretty much the same with a different bezel but it's not exact. Am I mistaken or missing something?


I see 195-Bronze Meteorite with Sapphire on line 4 (white second hand) and line 5 (red second hand). I ordered this one with red myself. Price is 36000. Check please protocol. may be i undestood smth wrongly


----------



## Zany4

Ruslandro said:


> I see 195-Bronze Meteorite with Sapphire on line 4 (white second hand) and line 5 (red second hand). I ordered this one with red myself. Price is 36000. Check please protocol. may be i undestood smth wrongly


My mistake. I was looking at Ligavesh's translated list post #2486. Vadim's list does seem to have all of the models.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> My mistake. I was looking at Ligavesh's translated list post #2486. Vadim's list does seem to have all of the models.


And if you had read my list carefully, you would've seen the 195 bronze is mentioned - right down at the bottom


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> And if you had read my list carefully, you would've seen the 195 bronze is mentioned - right down at the bottom


I did read you list and saw that at the bottom, which was what led to my question. I thought you were pointing out a problem. I had not translated Vadim's list fully because I am not a native speaker. I thought Vadim may have left it off. After Ruslandro's post I see Vadim's list is more complete. The 36000 final price vs 42000 from our original price list also had me confused but I obviously welcome the lower pricing.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Both parties need to continue and be equally happy/unhappy.


Kots, this is a commercial transaction, not an engagement and not even a love story. I have no desire to be unhappy (at any level, not even in compassion with Vadim) after paying a lot of money.

I don't want to have sex, I have a headache. Pardon, I meant that I am not in the mood to confirm the confirmation of another confirmed list (the one definitively confirmed by the confirmed ones was delivered to Vadim on February 18, what else does he need, after a month?)


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Kots, this is a commercial transaction, not an engagement and not even a love story. I have no desire to be unhappy (at any level, not even in compassion with Vadim) after paying a lot of money.
> 
> I don't want to have sex, I have a headache. Pardon, I meant that I am not in the mood to confirm the confirmation of another confirmed list (the one definitively confirmed by the confirmed ones was delivered to Vadim on February 18, what else does he need, after a month?)


Well thats not weird


----------



## Okapi001

Kotsov said:


> Can someone start a simple clarifying list for Vadim?


There are basically only two things to communicate with Vadim.

1) We should tell him it is unrealistic to expect the exact amount of 2,172,540 RUB will be paid by 6 May. It would be close to a miracle if not one would drop from the list. There will be more than 50 divers paid, but most probably not each and every watch from the list. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.

2) The payments, made by PayPal (paying for goods and services, not transfer to friends) must be fully refundable if the deal is canceled for whatwever reason and watches not delivered. If the target of 50 divers will not be met, the order is canceled and payments should be fully refunded. *We should make very clear to Vadim that in case the target of 50 divers will not be met, we will not pay additional 40%, but we will request a full refund from the Paypal, on account of purchased goods not delivered. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.*

So he should now decide if our simple term is acceptable for him, or he would rather loose the deal and opportunity to earn good money.

As for tha factory warranty, I think this should not be a make or break for the deal. If there is a warranty, even better, but if not, still OK. PayPaly buyer's protection (refund if item not as described) should be good enough.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> I did read you list and saw that at the bottom, which was what led to my question. I thought you were pointing out a problem. I had not translated Vadim's list fully because I am not a native speaker. I thought Vadim may have left it off. After Ruslandro's post I see Vadim's list is more complete. The 36000 final price vs 42000 from our original price list also had me confused but I obviously welcome the lower pricing.


What original price list? I don't remember there being another price list aside from the one Vadim sent us (and where he forgot to include the 195 bronze), that I 'translated'. I don't remember there being a price of 42000 for a 195 bronze. Not that it matters now, though.

Anyway, in case this doesn't go through, I'll still have my bronze San Martin with a custom mokume gane dial, so I'm good


----------



## Zany4

This was the original project spreadsheet with pricing on the second tab (catalog).

Project spreadsheet


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, it might be that other prices were circulating before we cleared that up with Vadim, but like I said, doesn't matter much now.


----------



## tokareva

If it makes anybody feel any better, Vadim told me "don't worry, start paying" ?

Hopefully Ruslan will get in touch with Vadim and we can get everything sorted out to the satisfaction of everyone.

He also mentioned that delivery can be seen on pochta.ru, I assume he's referring to the shipping costs. I think somebody here was worried that shipping might cost $100 ??

*Edit: *Ok, so Vadim sent me a picture of the shipping cost to the US for example is 2336 rubles.

Feeling better yet? ??


----------



## SKUAS72

its no clear to me....................


----------



## Neros

Okapi001 said:


> There are basically only two things to communicate with Vadim.
> 
> 1) We should tell him it is unrealistic to expect the exact amount of 2,172,540 RUB will be paid by 6 May. It would be close to a miracle if not one would drop from the list. There will be more than 50 divers paid, but most probably not each and every watch from the list. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.
> 
> 2) The payments, made by PayPal (paying for goods and services, not transfer to friends) must be fully refundable if the deal is canceled for whatwever reason and watches not delivered. If the target of 50 divers will not be met, the order is canceled and payments should be fully refunded. *We should make very clear to Vadim that in case the target of 50 divers will not be met, we will not pay additional 40%, but we will request a full refund from the Paypal, on account of purchased goods not delivered. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.*
> 
> So he should now decide if our simple term is acceptable for him, or he would rather loose the deal and opportunity to earn good money.
> 
> As for tha factory warranty, I think this should not be a make or break for the deal. If there is a warranty, even better, but if not, still OK. PayPaly buyer's protection (refund if item not as described) should be good enough.


I just need these two points made clear to Vadim to continue with the purchase. If he confirms and agrees to these terms, then perfect.

After the above confirmation:

I suspect they want to see the total amount of rubles to not match every payment to each watch or group of watches... and just start production of the whole batch without worrying which watches are to be produed and which not. They are probably just being lazy, as they have been throughout the whole process... The probably don't realize or don't care that the problem will come at the shipping time if they don't do the payment phase propperly... I think they or us should be able to make a unique ID for each watch of the list and just send the paypal payment with the corresponding ID/IDs as comment so he can easily track which watches are being paid. They would also then have each ID/watch linked to the corresponding paypal shipping address...As far as I am concerned they haven't really indicated how to describe the Paypal payment, haven't they?


----------



## Ligavesh

Neros said:


> I just need these two points made clear to Vadim to continue with the purchase. If he confirms and agrees to these terms, then perfect.
> 
> After the above confirmation:
> 
> I suspect they want to see the total amount of rubles to not match every payment to each watch or group of watches... and just start production of the whole batch without worrying which watches are to be produed and which not. They are probably just being lazy, as they have been throughout the whole process... The probably don't realize or don't care that the problem will come at the shipping time if they don't do the payment phase propperly... I think they or us should be able to make a unique ID for each watch of the list and just send the paypal payment with the corresponding ID/IDs as comment so he can easily track which watches are being paid. They would also then have each ID/watch linked to the corresponding paypal shipping address...As far as I am concerned they haven't really indicated how to describe the Paypal payment, haven't they?


I suppose so, too. Although, they do want the information what have you ordered as a message when you pay through Paypal - in that way they would have the info what has been paid and what should they produce, but as you said, they probably just want to start production with all of the watches and not worry about which have been paid and which not.


----------



## Okapi001

Neros said:


> ...As far as I am concerned they haven't really indicated how to describe the Paypal payment, haven't they?


They have. In the description you should indicate the watch you are paying for - 195 bronze meteorite dial left crown... Preferably in Russian too. ;-)


----------



## gak

Okapi001 said:


> There are basically only two things to communicate with Vadim.
> 
> 1) We should tell him it is unrealistic to expect the exact amount of 2,172,540 RUB will be paid by 6 May. It would be close to a miracle if not one would drop from the list. There will be more than 50 divers paid, but most probably not each and every watch from the list. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.
> 
> 2) The payments, made by PayPal (paying for goods and services, not transfer to friends) must be fully refundable if the deal is canceled for whatwever reason and watches not delivered. If the target of 50 divers will not be met, the order is canceled and payments should be fully refunded. *We should make very clear to Vadim that in case the target of 50 divers will not be met, we will not pay additional 40%, but we will request a full refund from the Paypal, on account of purchased goods not delivered. If that is not acceptable for Vadim, the deal is off.*
> 
> So he should now decide if our simple term is acceptable for him, or he would rather loose the deal and opportunity to earn good money.
> 
> As for tha factory warranty, I think this should not be a make or break for the deal. If there is a warranty, even better, but if not, still OK. PayPaly buyer's protection (refund if item not as described) should be good enough.


bumping this up as I agree with both 1,2.

Why no to factory warranty? Why are they gaining by marking them as samples?


----------



## RFollia

I am OK with nearly everything and very grateful to @Tok, @Ligavesh, @Ruslandro and many others for their involvement and time dedicated
-No problem for me in sending the money directly to sergey's account.
-Don't know if I have to send ONE payment for each of my watches or group all them in a one-shot payment (difficult money to friends for 4 watches)
-Warranty hope there will be even though it's a "sample" watch (which by the way we are getting with a massive discount, and nothing comes for free in this life). And pretty sure we will get a certificate (passport) with each watch, maybe scanned, maybe delivered together or separately, and this is to be used for any warranty claims, just proved the date of purchase.
I've been in 2016 in Zlatoust factory personally, seen the assembly of stopwatches (no divers assembled then), met Vadim and the General Director, even though that visit required permission from military authorieties. So going for it, it won't be any scam. It's just bureaucracy from the past times. Upfront payment is usual way to proceed,
best regards to all


----------



## tokareva

A message from Vadim...
"We do not include shipping costs because it will be different for everyone. Someone lives in the USA, someone in Germany, different shipping costs"


----------



## Gman_VI

RFollia said:


> I am OK with nearly everything and very grateful to @Tok, @Ligavesh, @Ruslandro and many others for their involvement and time dedicated
> -No problem for me in sending the money directly to sergey's account.
> -Don't know if I have to send ONE payment for each of my watches or group all them in a one-shot payment (difficult money to friends for 4 watches)
> -Warranty hope there will be even though it's a "sample" watch (which by the way we are getting with a massive discount, and nothing comes for free in this life). And pretty sure we will get a certificate (passport) with each watch, maybe scanned, maybe delivered together or separately, and this is to be used for any warranty claims, just proved the date of purchase.
> I've been in 2016 in Zlatoust factory personally, seen the assembly of stopwatches (no divers assembled then), met Vadim and the General Director, even though that visit required permission from military authorieties. So going for it, it won't be any scam. It's just bureaucracy from the past times. Upfront payment is usual way to proceed,
> best regards to all


I am not personally concerned that someone will run away with my money in this case. Also, warrantee is not something we originally discussed and I am not worried about that either - they make quality watches. I own one. If something is received defective, they will fix it to maintain good reputation.

Soviet style bureaucracy is one thing, but changing what we agreed to is another. The agreement was that the discount would apply if total number of divers >= 50. It was never about a specific rubble amount. If we don't reach 50, there should be a refund. We can't assume that this contract is not binding. Let's make this change and move forward.

Thanks again to the organizers!


----------



## Zany4

I too am close to being ready to pay. Final questions:


Prices are agreed as long as a total of 50 watches are paid?
They begin manufacturing 6-May or sooner as long as 50 watches are paid?

Payment is by PayPal for goods and services with buyer protection ([email protected])?
We add a description (in Russian from Vadim's list) of our watch(s) to the payment so they know which watch is for whom.
Each buyer should send a copies of your PayPal confirmations by email to: [email protected].

Ensure payment is in Rubles, convert your local currency so they receive the exact amount of Rubles (Vadim's list for prices).
Shipping paid later, but what are the options?
Pochta
Courier service (UPS, DHL, etc...)


----------



## Okapi001

gak said:


> bumping this up as I agree with both 1,2.
> 
> Why no to factory warranty? Why are they gaining by marking them as samples?


I guess selling as samples is for tax reasons.


----------



## Rimmed762

I checked the list. 193 (about 53mm), standard dial, crown at 3 o'clock, white seconds hand. 26,4t roubles and extra strap 1,5t roubles. So, I should transfer 27,9t roubles after everything is confirmed? 

Extra strap seems to be priced quite nicely. And later I should pay shipping fees.


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> bumping this up as I agree with both 1,2.
> 
> Why no to factory warranty? Why are they gaining by marking them as samples?


Who said there is no factory warranty?


----------



## Kotsov

Have you asked Vadim about Danilous sex headache?


----------



## Gman_VI

Kotsov said:


> Have you asked Vadim about Danilous sex headache?


Is Vadim also a sex therapist? I did not see that on the price list... lol

What's the latest on the contract changes? Dollars are ready and anxious to leave my bank account.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Have you asked Vadim about Danilous sex headache?


I rather not get involved...🙄😒


----------



## Kotsov

Gman_VI said:


> Is Vadim also a sex therapist?


He is likely to be a pragmatist so may chuck in a couple of paracetamol into the deal.

If you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I rather not get involved...??


Too late


----------



## tokareva

Gman_VI said:


> Is Vadim also a sex therapist? I did not see that on the price list... lol
> 
> What's the latest on the contract changes? Dollars are ready and anxious to leave my bank account.


Our comrade Ruslan is going to call Vadim tommorow.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Have you asked Vadim about Danilous sex headache?





tokareva said:


> I rather not get involved...


Katsuav, I'm sure Vadim is also a midwife. 
We shouldn't worry too much about the contract, but we should be happy because, in 9 months, our new list will see the light ... No, sorry, I meant the watch will be ready. 
In 9 months


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Who said there is no factory warranty?


@Okapi001 said he is ok if there is none. So I want a confirmation on that? 
Would calling it a sample have any effect on warranty?


----------



## tokareva

gak said:


> @Okapi001 said he is ok if there is none. So I want a confirmation on that?
> Would calling it a sample have any effect on warranty?


Well all I know is that when we originally started this whole thing a one year warranty was included with the watch. Nobody has officially said otherwise so I assume it's still included in the purchase, but we can double check just to make sure.


----------



## Okapi001

gak said:


> @Okapi001 said he is ok if there is none. So I want a confirmation on that?
> Would calling it a sample have any effect on warranty?


I said it would not be a deal breaker (for me) if there were none. Even if there is, I would not send the watch back to Russia for repairs anyway. Way too much hassle with temporary export papers, to avoid paying the VAT again on return.


----------



## [email protected]

I know it's probably too late and the timing is horrible, but would it be possible to switch my order to a red second hand? Seeing some pictures earlier in the thread, I think it would look better.

(Don't hate me for asking, please!)


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> I know it's probably too late and the timing is horrible, but would it be possible to switch my order to a red second hand? Seeing some pictures earlier in the thread, I think it would look better.
> 
> (Don't hate me for asking, please!)


you can just specify that as part of your PayPal payment. I am assuming Vadim will be matching PayPal payments to watches, otherwise how would he know who gets what.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> I know it's probably too late and the timing is horrible, but would it be possible to switch my order to a red second hand? Seeing some pictures earlier in the thread, I think it would look better.
> 
> (Don't hate me for asking, please!)


I think you can just put it in the description as requested when you pay. I don't see what difference it would make if they haven't made the watch yet.


----------



## tokareva

A message from Vadim, he said the discount is based on the total amount of the order not the number of watches, and they will come with a 1 year warranty.

So I think we just need him to assure us the price won't go up unless the total amount for the watches goes down drastically. For example 10 or 15 people don't pay.

I'm guessing 2 or 3 might not pay. Hopefully no more than that, especially since we all confirmed our intentions of paying.


----------



## Zany4

I’m ready to pay once we have assurance the price won’t increase 40% is some people don’t pay. There may be negotiation involved in determining how many people can dropout and not affect the pricing. What I still don’t like is the non-refundable aspect of the original terms for the payment.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim just told me that they sent me a letter not a contract, I can request that they remove the 40% requirement.


----------



## Zany4

I really hope everyone stays committed and pays, but there are always people who have extenuating circumstances or forget or just ghost for some reason.

As long as it is less than 10% of the total watches that are part of the group buy, I would hope Vadim understands. 90% still buying is a big order nonetheless.

And if he wants to keep the 40% increase, than payments need to be refundable for those that don’t want to continue to participate at the higher prices.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

watching this discussion and waiting with fingers crossed 🤞
(Money is ready for transfer)


----------



## SKUAS72

Im waiting to pay when.....it wil be clear


----------



## Okapi001

Zany4 said:


> I'm ready to pay once we have assurance the price won't increase 40% is some people don't pay. There may be negotiation involved in determining how many people can dropout and not affect the pricing. What I still don't like is the non-refundable aspect of the original terms for the payment.


Forget about the 40% increase, because it is irrelevant. We only need assurance by the Vadim that payments will be refunded if th target will not be met. Or rather, he should acknowledged that we will request the refund from Paypal, which will be granted, as watches will not be delivered.

If somebody will still want to pay +40%, it can do that on his own. No need to complicate things.
*
Target not met -> full refund. This is all we need to make clear with Vadim. *


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> Vadim just told me that they sent me a letter not a contract, I can request that they remove the 40% requirement.


40% increase can stay, for all those who will still want to buy the watch. The only important thing is the full refund for all that will not want to pay increased price in case the target will not be met.


----------



## Victorv

Okapi001 said:


> Forget about the 40% increase, because it is irrelevant. We only need assurance by the Vadim that payments will be refunded if th target will not be met. Or rather, he should acknowledged that we will request the refund from Paypal, which will be granted, as watches will not be delivered.
> 
> If somebody will still want to pay +40%, it can do that on his own. No need to complicate things.
> 
> *Target not met -> full refund. This is all we need to make clear with Vadim. *


Well, for me 40% isn't irrelevant.

I see it silly to pay and then if some comrade does not pay, Vadim want an extra 40% and all of us has to request a refund

I prefer things to be clear from the beginning


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Forget about the 40% increase, because it is irrelevant. We only need assurance by the Vadim that payments will be refunded if th target will not be met. Or rather, he should acknowledged that we will request the refund from Paypal, which will be granted, as watches will not be delivered.
> 
> If somebody will still want to pay +40%, it can do that on his own. No need to complicate things.
> 
> *Target not met -> full refund. This is all we need to make clear with Vadim. *


Yes, I agree and will make sure this happens.


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> A message from Vadim, he said the discount is based on the total amount of the order not the number of watches, and they will come with a 1 year warranty.
> 
> So I think we just need him to assure us the price won't go up unless the total amount for the watches goes down drastically. For example 10 or 15 people don't pay.
> 
> I'm guessing 2 or 3 might not pay. Hopefully no more than that, especially since we all confirmed our intentions of paying.


Did he ever explain why he thinks it is Ok to change the original agreement? The discount was based on 50 divers. Even if we switch to a total rubble amount, the numbers don't add up. Doing a back of an envelope calculation of 50 X approx 30,000 rubbles average, that's 1.5 million rubbles. He is asking for 2.2million. The agreement should be either 50+ diver or 1.5 million + rubbles.


----------



## Okapi001

Victorv said:


> Well, for me 40% isn't irrelevant.
> 
> I see it silly to pay and then if some comrade does not pay, Vadim want an extra 40% and all of us has to request a refund
> 
> I prefer things to be clear from the beginning


No, it is not relevant. We don't know if the target will actually be met. One thing is a list of candidates, and another actually paid watches. We can assume the target will be met, but cannot be sure yet. So, chances are, the target will not be met and than you will have two options - request a refund or pay +40% and get a watch.

So the +40% can stay, for all those who will be prepared to pay for the watch anyway.

We only need assurances there will be no problems refunding payments for all those who will not want to pay +40%.


----------



## Okapi001

Gman_VI said:


> Did he ever explain why he thinks it is Ok to change the original agreement? The discount was based on 50 divers. Even if we switch to a total rubble amount, the numbers don't add up. Doing a back of an envelope calculation of 50 X approx 30,000 rubbles average, that's 1.5 million rubbles. He is asking for 2.2million. The agreement should be either 50+ diver or 1.5 million + rubbles.


I very much doubt he will insisit on 2.2 million once 1,5+ million will be in his account. And we can't do anything about that anyway, other than be pissed if that actually happend.

So, as far as I am concerened, we should just make clear with Vadim regarding refunds, and than pay and wait till 6 May to see what will happen. If he will be happy with the collected money, great, we will get our watches, if not, we will get a refund.


----------



## Gman_VI

Okapi001 said:


> I very much doubt he will insisit on 2.2 million once 1,5+ million will be in his account. And we can't do anything about that anyway, other than be pissed if that actually happend.
> 
> So, as far as I am concerened, we should just make clear with Vadim regarding refunds, and than pay and wait till 6 May to see what will happen. If he will be happy with the collected money, great, we will get our watches, if not, we will get a refund.


Yes, you are correct. But it's the principle of it. For the last 8 months we have been working towards the 50 number. Vadim's word has to count for something.

I am always suspicious of someone who drafts a contract and then tells you not to worry about this or that clause. I am predicting what will happen - If we do not get to the 2.2 million number, he will raise the price by 40%. It will still be much lower than retail, so Vadim is hoping that enough people continue with the purchase. Basically, he will have to produce less watches for the same profit. if it's 40% higher, I personally am not planning to continue with the purchase out of principle.


----------



## Danilao

I think the enigmatic Vadim meant to us how we have the strength to bargain by asking the company to remove that ridiculous clause


----------



## Okapi001

I'n not sure how much lower than retail is +40%, but I guess most of us will not pay that much. So profit per watch sold would of course be higher, but total profit almost certainly not.


----------



## Gman_VI

Okapi001 said:


> I'n not sure how much lower than retail is +40%, but I guess most of us will not pay that much. So profit per watch sold would of course be higher, but total profit almost certainly not.


For example, for stainless 195 with meteorite, the retail is about 50,000. We are getting it for 24,000. If he charges 40% higher, that's 33,600. Still significantly lower than retail. Some people may take that.


----------



## raysson

The 40% increase becomes relevent if it's wrongly applied and prevents purchases. We talk about making sure we reach a "target" to avoid the 40%, but it is not yet reasonably defined. It's not reasonable to expect no cancellations/no shows as stated in the letter. I've heard a "few" cancellations will probably be okay. As far as I'm concerned the target should be our original, agreed upon 50 diver watch orders. After all, we ended up with over 70 with no further discount. BTW... to add some perspective, a 40% increase would match the price of meeting just a 20 watch target from the 50 watch target price. Meeting just a 30 watch target would be just under a 17% increase from the 50 watch target price.


----------



## tokareva

raysson said:


> The 40% increase becomes relevent if it's wrongly applied and prevents purchases. We talk about making sure we reach a "target" to avoid the 40%, but it is not yet reasonably defined. It's not reasonable to expect no cancellations/no shows as stated in the letter. I've heard a "few" cancellations will probably be okay. As far as I'm concerned the target should be our original, agreed upon 50 diver watch orders. After all, we ended up with over 70 with no further discount. BTW... to add some perspective, a 40% increase would match the price of meeting just a 20 watch target from the 50 watch target price. Meeting just a 30 watch target would be just under a 17% increase from the 50 watch target price.


What ⁉ 😵🤔😅


----------



## Victorv

What I see is that until Vadim clarifies the 40%, time is passing and no one has paid yet.

I think he should be clear on this.


----------



## Danilao

This is a long Soviet chess game. We sent the confirmed list on February 18th and Vadim replied on April 5th. 
I think we must send our official proposal and then we will only have to wait calmly for the further response for the next two months. 

Are you in a hurry? :-D


----------



## raysson

tokareva said:


> What ⁉ 😵🤔😅


Sorry I didn't make myself clear. Simply put, going by the price list (table), as long as we are above 50 diver watches, there should be no price increase, 40% or otherwise. According to the price list, if we drop down to just over 30 diver watches, there is a 17% increase and just over 20 diver watches, there is a 40% price increase. That is what this whole group buy was based on. If they change these terms and end up applying the 40% price increase, we'll just have to do what Okapi001 said... decide whether we want to still go through with the purchase. We should put pressure on them to only apply a price increase if we drop below 50 diver watch orders.


----------



## willjackson

Should we start a cell on the spreadsheet of members who paid? And should the email we send the factory be all similar/same to avoid confusion/translation issues?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

willjackson said:


> Should we start a cell on the spreadsheet of members who paid? And should the email we send the factory be all similar/same to avoid confusion/translation issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes, we should come up with a template for the email that we send them, especially for those of us who don't speak Russian.


----------



## Zany4

There should be a cell on the google spreadsheet for each person to edit and put an X that they are ready to pay. We can get a pre-count for Vadim of those of us who are now fully committed and then he’ll know we mean business. (Or maybe we should be committed for this craziness?)

I still stand 50 pieces is enough for the full discount according to the original group buy, but if Vadim is worried, we could maybe negotiate 90% of the planned order which would let like 7 people not pay. That’s still like 63 orders. Full refund if less than 63 for those that want to drop out. at that point I would not want to pay 40% more.

Here is what I would put in the PayPal comments for my order. You have to find your watch on his list and modify for your use:

—
модель (Model): 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
циферблат (Dial): Из метеорита Муонионалуста
секундная стрелка (seconds hand): красная
—

That’s a 195 bronze with crown at 9, meteorite dial, red seconds hand.

I will be disappointed if we can’t make this work. I already bought a 24mm bronze Erika’s MN strap to put it on that I would have to sell to one of you current Zlatoust owners...


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> There should be a cell on the google spreadsheet for each person to edit and put an X that they are ready to pay. We can get a pre-count for Vadim of those of us who are now fully committed and then he'll know we mean business. (Or maybe we should be committed for this craziness?)
> 
> I still stand 50 pieces is enough for the full discount according to the original group buy, but if Vadim is worried, we could maybe negotiate 90% of the planned order which would let like 7 people not pay. That's still like 63 orders. Full refund if less than 63 for those that want to drop out. at that point I would not want to pay 40% more.
> 
> Here is what I would put in the PayPal comments for my order. You have to find your watch on his list and modify for your use:
> 
> -
> модель (Model): 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
> циферблат (Dial): Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка (seconds hand): красная
> -
> 
> That's a 195 bronze with crown at 9, meteorite dial, red seconds hand.
> 
> I will be disappointed if we can't make this work. I already bought a 24mm bronze Erika's MN strap to put it on that I would have to sell to one of you current Zlatoust owners...


Not a bad idea.

Can somebody please help me with the wording to request changing from a white to a red seconds hand?


----------



## Victorv

For me the deal is with 50 divers, thats the initial deal and thats what Vadim said

If we buy 50 or more the price should be the same. I'm ready to pay for mine when Vadim clarifies that point


----------



## paperinick

once paid each one could post in a new topic a scanner of Paypal payment receipt


----------



## [email protected]

Victorv said:


> For me the deal is with 50 divers, thats the initial deal and thats what Vadim said
> 
> If we buy 50 or more the price should be the same. I'm ready to pay for mine when Vadim clarifies that point


Agreed.


----------



## Kotsov

Is it too early for the ubiquitous futurama take my money meme?


----------



## Zany4

White is белая. Just replace красная (red) with белая. Refer to Vadim’s list that I reposted earlier for other descriptions. Google translate does a decent job.


----------



## N[email protected]

Zany4 said:


> White is белая. Just replace красная (red) with белая. Refer to Vadim's list that I reposted earlier for other descriptions. Google translate does a decent job.


Yes, but I want to bring to their attention that I am requesting a change. If I just replace "white" with "red" in my PayPal note, I'm not sure if that will get the point across, especially if they are referring to the list. I want to explicitly say that I want the seconds hand changed from white to red.

Is there somebody who can help me with this wording?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim has told me that the discount is actually based on the entire amount of the purchase order, not the number of watches. From what I understand according to sources at watch.ru, we didn't technically meet the goal of 50 divers of the meteorite dial version.

Now before you all go ballistic, consider that it would in fact be much easier to produce all of the watches if they were exactly the same model. There may have been a misunderstanding due to the translation issue. 

I think we can still salvage the group purchase but it might cost a little more than we had anticipated... which quite frankly was ridiculously low to begin with.😅

I also understand that the price of steel has gone up significantly since the original price sheet was developed. We can't expect the factory to not make a profit or even lose on the deal can we? 🤔😅

I know I'm willing to spend a little more and maybe have more security and still get a great deal.🙃


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the wording to request changing from a white to a red seconds hand?


Red seconds hand ==> Красная секундная стрелка


----------



## Zany4

Then we need to all recommit by checking a box on the spreadsheet. If one person isn’t committed then the deal is off? I think we need to propose that we meet a percentage of the the total order paid for. After all, they are not making anything until after May 6th. I just don’t have faith that everyone will 100% end up paying and if so, want confirmation I can get a refund. 40% is too big of an increase to stomach. Kinda of like lampredotto...


----------



## [email protected]

Gman_VI said:


> Красная секундная стрелка


How about something like, "I want to change the seconds hand from white to red. The list still says white seconds hand, but I want to change this to a red seconds hand. Is this still possible?"


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has told me that the discount is actually based on the entire amount of the purchase order, not the number of watches. From what I understand according to sources at watch.ru, we didn't technically meet the goal of 50 divers of the meteorite dial version.
> 
> Now before you all go ballistic, consider that it would in fact be much easier to produce all of the watches if they were exactly the same model. There may have been a misunderstanding due to the translation issue.
> 
> I think we can still salvage the group purchase but it might cost a little more than we had anticipated... which quite frankly was ridiculously low to begin with.
> 
> I also understand that the price of steel has gone up significantly since the original price sheet was developed. We can't expect the factory to not make a profit or even lose on the deal can we?
> 
> I know I'm willing to spend a little more and maybe have more security and still get a great deal.


Thank you Tok. Now he is clear

And if i understand well, if one comrade doesn't pay his watch, all of us have to pay +40%?


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> Then we need to all recommit by checking a box on the spreadsheet. If one person isn't committed then the deal is off? I think we need to propose that we meet a percentage of the the total order paid for. After all, they are not making anything until after May 6th. I just don't have faith that everyone will 100% end up paying and if so, want confirmation I can get a refund. 40% is too big of an increase to stomach. Kinda of like lampredotto...


Agree on everything.


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Thank you Tok. Now he is clear
> 
> And if i understand well, if one comrade doesn't pay his watch, all of us have to pay +40%?


Actually I don't know the answer to that question, however, I hope to get clear fixed or variable prices soon.

What kind of price increase can we all live with... maybe 15 or 20% ?


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Actually I don't know the answer to that question, however, I hope to get clear fixed or variable prices soon.


Many thanks for all your effort comrade, really apreciated


----------



## Ligavesh

I think we have about 70 divers (I've said 65 earlier, but I hadn't taken into account the 'new' orders, from when after the list was 'definitive'); let's say 10 don't pay, and let's say those 10 are the most expensive models, the bronze 295 and 293; let's say that amounts to roughly 450,000 rubles deficit - that's still only 20% of the total amount. Given that, I think 40% increase is too much - we would end up paying way more then the projected 2,175,000 rubles. To get a 40% deficit, it would take at least 25-30 people not paying, which I think is unlikely. From this perspective, to me even a 20% increase seems too much, since I doubt that so many people would not pay. I can't speak for anyone else, but I would take the risk of paying more to compensate for the deficit when some people don't pay, cause I highly doubt it would be more than 10% of the whole sum.

Eh, nevermind, I didn't actually think this through, the numbers are wrong, but it still stands that 40% is too high, as it's unlikely that so many people would not pay, in order for such an increase to be justified.

Let's say 10 people (of 84 orders total) give up and they cause a 400,000 deficit, cause they'd ordered the more expensive watches; if the rest of the 60 74 buyers then pay 40% more, the total sum would come close to 2,500,000 (in this case, in order to come to the original sum, the other 74 orders would have to be increased for about 20% - and this is unlikely to happen imo).


----------



## Ligavesh

And if we do a bit more (correct) math, we see that at 2,175,000 from the total of 84 orders, average order is 25,892 rubles. For a 40% increase to be justified (to make up for the loss), it would take *24* orders to be canceled, which I doubt would happen.

So again: I can't speak for anyone else, but I would take the risk of paying more to compensate for the deficit when some people don't pay, cause I highly doubt it would be more than 10% of the whole sum - which would amount to us having to pay roughly 10% more to make up for the loss.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has told me that the discount is actually based on the entire amount of the purchase order, not the number of watches. From what I understand according to sources at watch.ru, we didn't technically meet the goal of 50 divers of the meteorite dial version.
> 
> Now before you all go ballistic, consider that it would in fact be much easier to produce all of the watches if they were exactly the same model. There may have been a misunderstanding due to the translation issue.
> 
> I think we can still salvage the group purchase but it might cost a little more than we had anticipated... which quite frankly was ridiculously low to begin with.?
> 
> I also understand that the price of steel has gone up significantly since the original price sheet was developed. We can't expect the factory to not make a profit or even lose on the deal can we? ??
> 
> I know I'm willing to spend a little more and maybe have more security and still get a great deal.?


He himself gave us options to select from standard, mokume, meteorite dial etc. and we had multiple confirmations on what is available to choose from.
Depends on what new room he sends us to get a signature; we can still try to make sure there are at least 50 meteorite dials. Would that work for him?

If it has to be all 50 exact same then steel meteorite was 24K x 50= 1.2M (don't know why he is so focused on 2.5M amount)... He could easily get 2.5M+ in total sale if he stick to the original discount and stop cooking up new rules. We had the goal of 50 divers at least (from dial options he gave us) and we achieved it before any dead lines set in past; now 50 divers of the meteorite as goal is news for me.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I am ready to change my order for a steel meteorite dial from bronze,frankly that 24 000 is the best possible deal.I am not paying any more then we originally agreed.I do apologize if it hurts the group.1.2 million should be a base for the order...But I can sense that 2.5 millions becomes a goal for Vadim.


----------



## [email protected]

If there are only a few people who drop out (let's say five or fewer), maybe there will be enough people who will step up to buy one of those extra watches. I don't know; I might be willing to buy a second watch at the full discount price and try selling it on eBay for a small profit instead of pay 40% more on my one watch. If there are only a handful of no-shows, maybe there would be enough people to cover.

I just pray that Darth Vadim doesn't alter our deal further.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I mean I am ok if we all just get meteorite steel watch.For less.Or I am willing to honor my bronze meteorite order ,but at the price originally set.


----------



## tokareva

,


Vassilybasil said:


> I mean I am ok if we all just get meteorite steel watch.For less.Or I am willing to honor my bronze meteorite order ,but at the price originally set.


I don't think that will be necessary or would even work, for example I already have a steel Zlatoust and want bronze. Thanks for being a team player though.👍😅


----------



## Vassilybasil

ok,but if there is a definite price increase I am probably out......But I will wait to announce that officially until the price increase is confirmed.


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> How about something like, "I want to change the seconds hand from white to red. The list still says white seconds hand, but I want to change this to a red seconds hand. Is this still possible?"


here you go...
Вадим, я хочу поменять белую секундно стрелку на красная. Перестань крутить нам яйца и начинай серьезно принимать этот заказ.

Which means - Vadim, I want to change white seconds hand to red. Stop busting our balls and take this order serious.


----------



## [email protected]

Gman_VI said:


> here you go...
> Вадим, я хочу поменять белую секундно стрелку на красная. Перестань крутить нам яйца и начинай серьезно принимать этот заказ.
> 
> Which means - Vadim, I want to change white seconds hand to red. Stop busting our balls and take this order serious.


LOL. I'm tempted to tell him that. I would be the first to pay and would tell him that, if it would get things moving. My watch IS the highest price on the list, so maybe it would get his attention.


----------



## SKUAS72

Please can someone tell me the final watches final price.?


----------



## Danilao

Have we communicated to Vadim that this agreement is unacceptable or is he still waiting in vain for the money by May 5th? 

Personally, I consider myself a fair person who honors his agreements, it may seem like a funny thing in his company but I particularly care about ethical and intellectual honesty


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, my understanding is that Vadim is working on a new purchase agreement that will be more acceptable to us but will probably result in a price increase.


----------



## domyn

tokareva said:


> Comrades, my understanding is that Vadim is working on a new purchase agreement that will be more acceptable to us but will probably result in a price increase.


In this circumstances I'm definitely out

Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades, my understanding is that Vadim is working on a new purchase agreement that will be more acceptable to us but will probably result in a price increase.


And, please, what the fxxk would justify the price increase? What will he give us more than the agreement he proposed? 
The delay of a few months?

I remember that this is not a forum watch project (for which I am willing to wait and accept compromises) but a buying group.

Vadim should work to keep his word, everything else is boredom or things that we have asked about multiple times and he should have clarified during the long and abundant months before.

With these premises currently I am also out, not for a matter of price but for the aforementioned ethical question (I don't like to feed those who make fun of me)


----------



## Luis965

[/QUOTE]


domyn said:


> In this circumstances I'm definitely out
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk





Danilao said:


> And, please, what the fxxk would justify the price increase? What will he give us more than the agreement he proposed?
> The delay of a few months?
> 
> I remember that this is not a forum watch project (for which I am willing to wait and accept compromises) but a buying group.
> 
> Vadim should work to keep his word, everything else is boredom or things that we have asked about multiple times and he should have clarified during the long and abundant months before.
> 
> With these premises currently I am also out, not for a matter of price but for the aforementioned ethical question (I don't like to feed those who make fun of me)


I saw the responses of these comrades, one from Spain and one from Italy and I will join them, I am out if the price increases.
Perhaps because we are all Latin, but our word is more valuable than any contract.


----------



## Victorv

If Vadim can't keep his word (prices for 50 divers) i think i'm out too


----------



## SKUAS72

I dont understand anything....i have belived that we had a dial with Vladin...whats is wrong now, what have we waited.? He wants 50 orders and we give him 50 orders,,,,,what he want more.?


----------



## Zany4

We have over 50 diver watches in total?

They are not all of the same kind, which may have been a miscommunication.

I think there was an original price list catalog that is part of the spreadsheet in the google document.

If the prices go any higher than what is in that google document, then I will most likely not participate.


----------



## willjackson

People are backing out of this like a broken McDonald's drive through. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

I was ignoring this thread before cause I was not interested in these watches but now follow this topic like a detective story. Good luck guys!


----------



## Red PeeKay

So I'm confused.... what was with the spreadsheet that was circulating with all the prices for all the variations very early on in the piece?

I thought these were the prices that had been agreed on by the factory? We got the 50 + watches so what is the hassle now? 

50+ watches....I honestly don't reckon they would sell such large numbers... it's a pretty obscure brand. It's not like Steinhart or Christopher Ward who seem to turn over fairly large numbers for small boutique brands.

I would have thought they would jump at it. 

Very strange. I'm still in however with reservations. I'll wait and see how steep a price rise we are hit with...

Otherwise I'll just sit on watch recon and wait for one to come up second hand...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## raysson

Let's take stock of the situation... We all know the original terms of this purchase. These terms are the reason we all committed in good faith in the first place. But when we are getting ready to pay., the terms have changed: 1) any cancellations from herein will result in a 40% increase, 2) no refunds, and 3) payment by paypal without fees (unprotected "friends and family"?). The only justification I've heard was we didn't reach 50 meteorite divers. Vadim's price list table tells a totally different story. Now we're discussing a willingness to pay more? I understand that they may have over-extended. I also understand they've become risk-adverse. But they muct also realize that sticking with these new terms will cause cancellations. And more importantly, the new terms will cause a lack of trust, which will cause even more cancellations. I believe we should go back to them and demand our original terms and then base our next move on their response. I want to be clear that in no way am I criticizing our leadership. You all have done a fantastic job to get us to this point.


----------



## [email protected]

Okay, if EVERYBODY who has already COMMITTED does indeed pay for their watch, then Vadim will meet his goal and we will all get the watches at the agreed price.

What if all still on the list are indeed ready and willing to pay for their watch right now at the agreed price? Or what if we only fall short by two or three?

I think we should add a column to the spreadsheet so that we can find out how many of us are willing and ready to pay right now. Let's find out how close we are. Again, if only two or three back out, that's probably something we can tolerate and still meet Vadim's goal (if someone steps up to buy one of those watches, for example). If ten people back out, that's probably a different story.

But let's find out where we are!


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> I think we should add a column to the spreadsheet so that we can find out how many of us are willing and ready to pay right now.


Can we have whatever is put up also in English. I don't read or speak Russian so posting stuff in Russian just does my head in. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Odessa200 said:


> I was ignoring this thread before cause I was not interested in these watches but now follow this topic like a detective story. Good luck guys!


Must admit that I'm the same. I was sort of interested in possibly 'stepping in' for one of the 'drop-outs' - but quickly realized that having been furloughed for over a year now (and still no end in sight for us theatre folks) there's no way that I can 'spring' the money for one.


----------



## Okapi001

raysson said:


> Let's take stock of the situation... We all know the original terms of this purchase. These terms are the reason we all committed in good faith in the first place. But when we are getting ready to pay., the terms have changed: 1) any cancellations from herein will result in a 40% increase, 2) no refunds, and 3) payment by paypal without fees (unprotected "friends and family"?)


That is not true. Vadim didn't mention paypal without fees. Also, the "no refund" issue is still open, becuase it is not clear what was actually ment with that. It is very clear that without a refund the deal is off for everybody.

*So, don't panic and wait for Vadim't response and clarifications.*


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Okay, if EVERYBODY who has already COMMITTED does indeed pay for their watch, then Vadim will meet his goal and we will all get the watches at the agreed price.
> 
> What if all still on the list are indeed ready and willing to pay for their watch right now at the agreed price? Or what if we only fall short by two or three?
> 
> I think we should add a column to the spreadsheet so that we can find out how many of us are willing and ready to pay right now. Let's find out how close we are. Again, if only two or three back out, that's probably something we can tolerate and still meet Vadim's goal (if someone steps up to buy one of those watches, for example). If ten people back out, that's probably a different story.
> 
> But let's find out where we are!


Basically another confirmation of the confirmed?


----------



## actionman1

Guys please after this soap opera will end I will need help. I am lost over and over again with what is happening.
I need to know exact information where to send how much money with what text in note for my 2 watches and that is enough I need to know. Anyway this is starting to be really painfull user experience with Zlatoust e-commerce


----------



## Vassilybasil

As per my original prediction,they have weird business operations,it fell through before,it will probably fail this time...


----------



## Vassilybasil

I have talked to Vadim couple of years ago,exchanging messages,and I could feel that we were not on the same page in a business sense.They want top dollar for their watches,and as much as I love the idea of owning Zlatoust,price together with poor customer service will probably keep me from owning one bought from the factory.


----------



## Zany4

Can someone with edit access to the spreadsheet add a column for each of us to add an "X" to if we are ready to pay? I think this can unfortunately only be done in the google docs app or on a computer since phone browsers do not allow.

Confirmed orders


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Basically another confirmation of the confirmed?


Well, if we don't need to re-confirm the confirmed, then let's start paying, yes? There would surely be no issue meeting Vadim's demand if all who confirmed pay.


----------



## tokareva

Ok comrades, I just got a message from Vadim, he said "tell people 40% cancelled."

*Edit: *I'm sorry I thought I posted this over 2 hours ago 🙄


----------



## Okapi001

Good news. We now only need confirmation the payment is by PayPal "goods and services", and as such refundable if we don't meet the target and the deal is off.

And than lat's pay for those beauties;-)


----------



## Zany4

In the meantime, I added a column to the spreadsheet to put an "X" if you are ready to pay as long as we are paying by PayPal "goods and services" and NOT "friends and family". Please feel free add your status. It would help get an early count if we are all still committed to meet the commitment pending confirmation of a refund if the commitment is not met. 

Confirmed orders (Put "X" in column C)


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I too am close to being ready to pay. Final questions:
> 
> 
> Prices are agreed as long as a total of 50 watches are paid?
> They begin manufacturing 6-May or sooner as long as 50 watches are paid?
> 
> Payment is by PayPal for goods and services with buyer protection ([email protected])?
> We add a description (in Russian from Vadim's list) of our watch(s) to the payment so they know which watch is for whom.
> Each buyer should send a copies of your PayPal confirmations by email to: [email protected].
> 
> Ensure payment is in Rubles, convert your local currency so they receive the exact amount of Rubles (Vadim's list for prices).
> Shipping paid later, but what are the options?
> Pochta
> Courier service (UPS, DHL, etc...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 15812341


I'm trying to figure out how much the total amount of my order is but I can't find the price list. Does anybody have one?


----------



## willjackson

Is the Pobeda deal still good? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Ok comrades, I just got a message from Vadim, he said "tell people 40% cancelled."
> 
> *Edit: *I'm sorry I thought I posted this over 2 hours ago


Super nice tok, many thanks


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> In the meantime, I added a column to the spreadsheet to put an "X" if you are ready to pay as long as we are paying by PayPal "goods and services" and NOT "friends and family". Please feel free add your status. It would help get an early count if we are all still committed to meet the commitment pending confirmation of a refund if the commitment is not met.
> 
> Confirmed orders (Put "X" in column C)


Done


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Ok comrades, I just got a message from Vadim, he said "tell people 40% cancelled."
> 
> *Edit: *I'm sorry I thought I posted this over 2 hours ago


This is a good news. 
Now, in order for the new column in our list to take on practical use and for us to be able to populate it, Vadim must confirm the possibility of refund and the possibility of paying for "goods and services"


----------



## actionman1

Done, but anyway I will need manual how to correctly send right amount for my watches with right text


----------



## Nicola911

Come on, it's the last step: if Vladim says us that we ca pay via paypal with "goods and service" option, I'm ready to pay NOW!


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> Is the Pobeda deal still good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


As far as you know it's on the letter from the director so yes.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm trying to figure out how much the total amount of my order is but I can't find the price list. Does anybody have one?












These are the prices, they haven't changed.


----------



## Ligavesh

willjackson said:


> Is the Pobeda deal still good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk












3rd row from bottom, the 9 pieces, price is 3000.


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> These are the prices, they haven't changed.


Hello comrade, and do you know the price of the rubber strap?
I've ordered one, but don't remember the price


----------



## Gman_VI

actionman1 said:


> Done, but anyway I will need manual how to correctly send right amount for my watches with right text


happy to help with the text


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> 3rd row from bottom, the 9 pieces, price is 3000.


That can't be right, that's only$38,🙄😅 they are supposed to be around$100
Maybe it's supposed to say 8000?🤔


----------



## Victorv

Please, someone knows if this code is for 195 plain dial, stainless steel, sapphire, crown at 9?

195-SSB-R-S-L

Just to check my order is well , i don't know what the letters on the code means


----------



## Gman_VI

Victorv said:


> Please, someone knows if this code is for 195 plain dial, stainless steel, sapphire, crown at 9?
> 
> 195-SSB-R-S-L
> 
> Just to check my order is well , i don't know what the letters on the code means


195ЧС - Головка на 9 - Стандартный Циферблат - Белая секундная стрелка (white seconds)
195ЧС - Головка на 9 - Стандартный Циферблат - Красная секундная стрелка (red seconds)


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade, and do you know the price of the rubber strap?
> I've ordered one, but don't remember the price












Second from the bottom, 1500.



tokareva said:


> That can't be right, that's only$38,🙄😅 they are supposed to be around$100
> Maybe it's supposed to say 8000?🤔


Maybe they gave a special discount, as a sign of good will 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

Comrades, just compare the letters in the table I translated with the list we got from the factory.


----------



## Vassilybasil

wow,38 dollars for a watch is an awsome deal,I will take it instead of bronze buckle I think🤣.I am still waiting on a final decisions about pricing,or did I miss something and old pricing is confirmed,no hike.


----------



## Victorv

Gman_VI said:


> 195ЧС - Головка на 9 - Стандартный Циферблат - Белая секундная стрелка (white seconds)
> 195ЧС - Головка на 9 - Стандартный Циферблат - Красная секундная стрелка (red seconds)
> 
> View attachment 15822861


Thank you so much comrade, really apreciated


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> Second from the bottom, 1500.


Thank you comrade, nice price for the strap


----------



## domyn

I'm in the same position, I don't like the forms of this seller and does not inspire any trust, so as I said I am out.

Good luck for all

Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

domyn said:


> I'm in the same position, I don't like the forms of this seller and does not inspire any trust, so as I said I am out.
> 
> Good luck for all
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


What is that you don't like? To get a nice watch for a great price? You don't need any particular trust, there is a PayPal's buyers protection for that.


----------



## domyn

Okapi001 said:


> What is that you don't like? To get a nice watch for a great price? You don't need any particular trust, there is a PayPal's buyers protection for that.


I don't like the ways of carrying out a joint purchase for a group, the communication, and although it is covered by PayPal but the guarantee of the watch has to be covered by manufacture.
it is my opinion

Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

domyn said:


> I don't like the ways of carrying out a joint purchase for a group, the communication, and although it is covered by PayPal but the guarantee of the watch has to be covered by manufacture.
> it is my opinion
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


I believe they said the watches will be covered by a standard one year warranty.

This is why we need everyone to respond if they are ready to pay. We are now down at least one buyer and won't be able to post the total group sum. Will the deal still happen? We need to know from Vadim.

Has anyone paid yet?


----------



## Ligavesh

I marked that I'll pay, but I'm paying at the end of the month, not at the moment.


----------



## Victorv

Seems many comrades didn't put the X on ready to pay

I paste the link to the spreadsheet for everyone who is ready to pay









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## Okapi001

Victorv said:


> Seems many comrades didn't put the X on ready to pay


I don't think this is useful at this moment. We urgently need the clarification or confirmation by Vadim regarding refunds if the target is not met. And when we got that, we will just have to see how many will actually pay. Puting an X to the table is irelevant, because we will stil not know how many will actually pay.

There is also too much hearsay in this thread, needlessly discouraging some comrades. For example regarding the warranty.

Also, it makes no sense to speculate regarding what the actual target is (50 divers, 2,5 million RUB...). We just have to pay and than we will see. Even if Vadim said the target is 2,5 million, it may very well change his mind when he sees 2,2 milllion in the account.


----------



## Zany4

Okapi001 said:


> I don't think this is useful at this moment. We urgently need the clarification or confirmation by Vadim regarding refunds if the target is not met. And when we got that, we will just have to see how many will actually pay. Puting an X to the table is irelevant, because we will stil not know how many will actually pay.
> 
> There is also too much hearsay in this thread, needlessly discouraging some comrades. For example regarding the warranty.
> 
> Also, it makes no sense to speculate regarding what the actual target is (50 divers, 2,5 million RUB...). We just have to pay and than we will see. Even if Vadim said the target is 2,5 million, it may very well change his mind when he sees 2,2 milllion in the account.


I agree with this 100% but we already know we are down at least one person at this point. As long as refunds are possible from PayPal "goods and services" we have nothing to lose. PayPal limits the risk and we all have to take the initial chance. The only benefit of getting a better count of those ready to pay is that we have a number to tell Vadim. He can plan better and know what to expect. Maybe he will say "the purchase is still valid because it's still a large order", or "the deal is off because I need exactly R2.5M" and we all go home and cry in our cheerios.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I think we have more then 1 outout,I am ready to pay the original price announced,I donth think there was a confirmation of a price.There was a mention of price increase.I think if that would be reversed people will be back .Lets clarify there is no price increase.


----------



## Okapi001

Another hearsay ;-( For now we have the original price list, nothing else. So please don't spread false rumours.


----------



## Ligavesh

Should we start again with PMs to all who haven't said whether they're ready to pay or not, like for the confirmation? Although, it makes little sense to put an accent on that at this moment, imo, and I agree with @Okapi001 here, we haven't heard definitely what kind of a deal Vadim has made - his fault is that he obviously hadn't convinced the higher-ups in Zlatoust about the original deal, and is probably trying to do that right now - at least I think that's what's happening.


----------



## tokareva

I don't know, but I'm ready to pay. Maybe I should have mentioned this sooner but I didn't really know that the guy we are sending the money to is something like the main shareholder in the factory. So it's not like we are sending it to some guy running the drill press 😂 which incidentally is something I used to do myself...😅


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> I don't know, but I'm ready to pay. Maybe I should have mentioned this sooner but I didn't really know that the guy we are sending the money to is something like the main shareholder in the factory. So it's not like we are sending it to some guy running the drill press 😂 which incidentally is something I used to do myself...😅


Are we waiting for any additional responses from Vadim? If not, are you asking everyone to start paying? We can use that same column in the spreadsheet to indicate whether payment was made.


----------



## taike

Gman_VI said:


> Are we waiting for any additional responses from Vadim? If not, are you asking everyone to start paying? We can use that same column in the spreadsheet to indicate whether payment was made.


I for one am waiting for additional assurances from Vadim. Paypal buyer protection is no longer what it once was.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> I for one am waiting for additional assurances from Vadim. Paypal buyer protection is no longer what it once was.


I'm not asking anyone to do anything...at least not at this point and probably never will. Everybody can decide for themselves if and when they want to pay, I don't like being responsible for anything that might potentially go wrong. 😂 It probably would be a good idea to see what Vadim has to say about possibilities of refunds etc.

I'm personally not afraid about it however 😅
Maybe slightly concerned...but not afraid 😅


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> I'm not asking anyone to do anything...at least not at this point and probably never will. Everybody can decide for themselves if and when they want to pay, I don't like being responsible for anything that might potentially go wrong. ? It probably would be a good idea to see what Vadim has to say about possibilities of refunds etc.
> 
> I'm personally not afraid about it however ?
> Maybe slightly concerned...but not afraid ?


Everyone is wearing big boy pants, so should not be holding the organizers responsible. It's a large group and will be impossible to agree on everything. Once we hear back about the refund, someone needs to make a call either way.


----------



## tokareva

Gman_VI said:


> Everyone is wearing big boy pants, so should not be holding the organizers responsible. It's a large group and will be impossible to agree on everything. Once we hear back about the refund, someone needs to make a call either way.


Ok, what I can do when the time comes is to suggest that payments be made.??


----------



## Danilao

I would say not to bore anyone with useless questions (we have already confirmed 3 or 4 lists, I would say we have done enough, on our part, for now) until we have a quick and polite official response from our contact person regarding refunds and payment methods with paypal.

But, having said that, has any of the "not worried" already paid? Why not? 

I repeat: it is not a question of taking a risk, we are not playing the lottery, this is a commercial transaction and we need clarity and transparency before putting our hand in the wallet. 
Without that, what are we talking about? 

I'm not used to going to the sorcerer to have my headache treated. We have a contract with written clauses and Vadim's words which say to ignore those clauses written in black and white and signed by the director, does this seem serious to you?


----------



## tokareva

Ok, I have an idea... earlier Vadim suggested that all the money be sent to me and then I could send it to the factory. I told him that I would not be responsible for the money and why should it come to me first anyhow, instead of going directly to the factory. 

However, now I understand what he meant, first we collect all the money and send it to the factory only after reaching the goal. That way there is no question that we all pay.

So who will collect the money and send it?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Ok, I have an idea... earlier Vadim suggested that all the money be sent to me and then I could send it to the factory. I told him that I would not be responsible for the money and why should it come to me first anyhow, instead of going directly to the factory.
> 
> However, now I understand what he meant, first we collect all the money and send it to the factory only after reaching the goal. That way there is no question that we all pay.
> 
> So who will collect the money and send it?


This method might be convenient, Tok, but I don't think we could send the payment to the collector as "goods and services" in this case, losing the guarantees related to that payment method.

Of course I hope I'm wrong


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> This method might be convenient, Tok, but I don't think we could send the payment to the collector as "goods and services" in this case, losing the guarantees related to that payment method.
> 
> Of course I hope I'm wrong


Why would we send it as goods and services? The person collecting it is only going to send it to the factory. Of course we have to choose somebody we can trust ?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Why would we send it as goods and services? The person collecting it is only going to send it to the factory. Of course we have to choose somebody we can trust


it is not a problem of trust (I would send the money to you in 3 minutes without problems) but if we used other forms of payment we would lose the refund guarantees offered by paypal.

If we sent the money to the collector as "goods and services" he would assume the responsibility for any refunds if there are problems (also related to shipping)?


----------



## Okapi001

Just forget about the idea of somebody collecting all the money and sending to the factory. We have to pay individually to Vadim (or whoever is the owner of the PayPal account we were told to pay to). Together with each individual payment Vadim will get info of the watch one is paying for, and of the address the watch should be sent. And the buyer will have individual PayPal buyer's protection.

Otherwise the person collecting our money would have to compile all the info of watches and addresses and would be responsible for any mistake in doing that. Also in case some watch would be lost in transit, not delivered to the buyer, he would have to deal with the factory and with the PayPal and be personally responsible for all refunds.

So, just forget about the idea.

*As I said before, we just have to make clear with Vadim we will be paying for goods and services and in case the target will not be met, full refund will follow. *


----------



## gak

Danilao said:


> I would say not to bore anyone with useless questions (we have already confirmed 3 or 4 lists, I would say we have done enough, on our part, for now) until we have a quick and polite official response from our contact person regarding refunds and payment methods with paypal.
> 
> But, having said that, has any of the "not worried" already paid? Why not?
> 
> I repeat: it is not a question of taking a risk, we are not playing the lottery, this is a commercial transaction and we need clarity and transparency before putting our hand in the wallet.
> Without that, what are we talking about?
> 
> I'm not used to going to the sorcerer to have my headache treated. We have a contract with written clauses and Vadim's words which say to ignore those clauses written in black and white and signed by the director, does this seem serious to you?


I would agree that right now we need a complete, quick and polite reply from Vadim on our queries. "Tell people forget 40%" is so vague statement, that we can have multiple interpretations.

So instead of us going in to solution mode once again; we should only wait for Vadim's proper response to our questions. Most important is as stated dozens of times earlier. 1) Goods and services via Paypal is ok with him? 2) Refund to all individual if 2.4 or whatever total is not reached.


----------



## Gman_VI

gak said:


> I would agree that right now we need a complete, quick and polite reply from Vadim on our queries. "Tell people forget 40%" is so vague statement, that we can have multiple interpretations.
> 
> So instead of us going in to solution mode once again; we should only wait for Vadim's proper response to our questions. Most important is as stated dozens of times earlier. 1) Goods and services via Paypal is ok with him? 2) Refund to all individual if 2.4 or whatever total is not reached.


I agree that *we should only pay as "good and services"*. Here is a link to PayPal's Buyers Protection. what is-paypal-buyer-protection

So another option is stop this back and forth with Vadim and start paying. We will see where we are by beginning of May. We will definitely not reach the total rubble amount but would hopefully be over 50 divers. if Vadim is ok to move forward with production, great. If not, we will ask for refund first through the recipient, or through PayPal as a back up. It's extra work for us, but low risk.

Again, this is just an option. In the perfect world we would get all clear answers and agree upfront. I will wait for organizers to make the call.


----------



## Zany4

I agree with what everyone has stated, but why should we even move forward attempting payment when we know at least one person has dropped out and already will not meet Vadim's stated payment total?

That was why I suggested a threshold for Vadim (90% participation and more than 50 or "X" number of divers) before the group buy moves forward. It's not like they have started production yet and probably won't until payment is received so they won't waste factory efforts.

Get Vadim to agree to a threshold and normal PayPal "goods and services" refund terms and I'm sure that will build more confidence and more will be willing submit payment.

I hope we all have patience with Vadim and each other to see this through. I'm sure there will be additional back and forth communication with Vadim and other participants will have additional payment questions due to language differences. Everyone's efforts are greatly appreciated. This is an epic undertaking with hopefully epic results!


----------



## Okapi001

Zany4 said:


> I agree with what everyone has stated, but why should we even move forward attempting payment when we know at least one person has dropped out and already will not meet Vadim's stated payment total?


Because Vadim may change his mind when he sees 2+ million on the PayPal account. Also, somebody may pay for an additional watch.

We can also make public that anybody can qualify for buying (that is, paying) for a watch, not only those on the list.


----------



## willjackson

Do I include postage in my PayPal amount I send? So far my total amount is 28500 rubles (24000 for meteor, 3000 for pobeda and 1500 for extra strap). Is that the amount? Do you have tax in Russia? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> Do I include postage in my PayPal amount I send? So far my total amount is 28500 rubles (24000 for meteor, 3000 for pobeda and 1500 for extra strap). Is that the amount? Do you have tax in Russia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Do not send any postage yet.

It might be better to wait until we have all of the questions and concerns answered also.


----------



## Ligavesh

To think we'd have a 100% payment would be ridiculous in _normal_ circumstances, let alone with all the setbacks and delays we'd had. I wouldn't be surprised if someone would, God forbid, literally die while waiting to get this deal through - especially with this pandemic and the virus going around, nevermind dropping out.

Anyway, I think we still have time to try and clear these couple of points. Otherwise I wouldn't be confident paying 1,100€ - even if everyone would put an 'X' on the spreadsheet (and very few have done it). *On the other hand*, with Vadim saying to "forget" the 40% increase, I think that pretty much means we'd get the watches even if we don't have 100% payment - otherwise what would they do? Keep the money and not pay back? I doubt that. At worst maybe they'd charge some 'fine' or something like that.


----------



## Kotsov

If you choose goods and services doesn't the vendor then have to pay the transaction costs?


----------



## Rimmed762

I believe you can choose between 'you send' and 'receiver receives'. I guess by using that, you can choose who will be.

I guess that won't be Vadim who is paying. I can't see that as problem anyway. Bank would also charge something.


----------



## Kotsov

Using a contract to communicate isn't ideal.

Its a shame Vadim doesn't come on the forum himself and clear up a few things.


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> If you choose goods and services doesn't the vendor then have to pay the transaction costs?


Yes


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Using a contract to communicate isn't ideal.
> 
> Its a shame Vadim doesn't come on the forum himself and clear up a few things.


Sometimes he's very short with his answers and it's probably best for him not to actually speak.😂

Sometimes people take him the wrong way.😅


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Sometimes he's very short with his answers and it's probably best for him not to actually speak.😂
> 
> Sometimes people take him the wrong way.😅


Vadim and Danilao might hit it off.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Ruslan and myself are working diligently to get the confusion and concerns cleared up. Please remain patient a little longer and hopefully we can have a resolution. It's going to be either that or a revolution 😂

It might look something like this when we show up at the factory.🤔


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Comrade Ruslan and myself are working diligently to get the confusion and concerns cleared up. Please remain patient a little longer and hopefully we can have a resolution. It's going to be either that or a revolution 😂





> A little revolution now and then is a healthy thing, don't you think?


 Capt Marko Ramius - The Hunt For Red October


----------



## Ligavesh

Isn't the fee like 3% or thereabout? I'd be comfortable paying 3% more if required. The sellers on the forum always name the price they want to get _net_, and ask the buyer to cover the fee if the buyer (or the seller himself) insists on payment through goods&services. Well okay, not _always_, I've seen ads where the seller says he covers the fees, but it's mostly the buyer who needs to cover it.


----------



## taike

Ligavesh said:


> Isn't the fee like 3% or thereabout? I'd be comfortable paying 3% more if required. The sellers on the forum always name the price they want to get _net_, and ask the buyer to cover the fee if the buyer (or the seller himself) insists on payment through goods&services. Well okay, not _always_, I've seen ads where the seller says he covers the fees, but it's mostly the buyer who needs to cover it.


From the sales corner rules:

* DO NOT request payment via "Friends & Family" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. PayPal). Ignoring this rule WILL lead to post deletion and possible account suspension or closure.

* PayPal rules currently prohibit sellers from passing on fees to buyers. Watchuseek does not enforce these rules but notes reports may be made directly to PayPal.

In my experience, sellers who specify net are too much trouble to deal with.


----------



## Ligavesh

taike said:


> From the sales corner rules:
> 
> * DO NOT request payment via "Friends & Family" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. PayPal). Ignoring this rule WILL lead to post deletion and possible account suspension or closure.
> 
> * PayPal rules currently prohibit sellers from passing on fees to buyers. Watchuseek does not enforce these rules but notes reports may be made directly to PayPal.
> 
> In my experience, sellers who specify net are too much trouble to deal with.


I've seen it way too often here, for such strict rules. I think from the few watches I've bought here, at least a couple were with 'net' specified. Anyway, it's not the issue in our situation - even if this forum prohibits it (which it doesn't do very effectively, btw) - I just used it to make an example.


----------



## Red PeeKay

I would prefer to pay the full amount...ie. cost of watch and shipping together. I can see it getting messy paying multiple amounts.

Surely once we have confirmation of conditions and pricing, we add an email and mailing preference/ destination and the factory can let us know how much to add on for mailing.

Then just pay the total. It's not that hard. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> I would prefer to pay the full amount...ie. cost of watch and shipping together. I can see it getting messy paying multiple amounts.
> 
> Surely once we have confirmation of conditions and pricing, we add an email and mailing preference/ destination and the factory can let us know how much to add on for mailing.
> 
> Then just pay the total. It's not that hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that it will cause additional work for the guys at the factory, keeping track of who paid what for shipping. I can understand why they want to keep it separate just like the Sadko project, it's not unreasonable.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Vadim and Danilao might hit it off.


Ah! 
Who knows how much lampredotto could be produced with a Vadim? 
It could be an interesting experiment and, with the leftovers, we could sew some very elegant straps for our invisible Zlatoust. 
Yes, because despite the stereotype of the average Italian, I'm two meters tall for a hundred kilos. 
Indeed this could be an interesting meeting, surely someone would come out with 40% bruised or discounted :-D


----------



## miroman

Hi,
I'm not one of the participants, but I follow the thread. 
Just to mention that few months ago PayPal changed their refund policy. Before that, when a seller wanted to refund the buyer, he refunded the net sum he received, and PayPal refunded the commission they get. Now when a seller wants to refund, PayPal doesn't refund their commission. As example, if now I get paid $100, Paypal takes as example $4.80 commission, and I receive $95.20 net. If something with the transaction goes wrong, and I have to refund the buyer, Paypal takes from my account $100, not $95.20. I.e. the seller loses this commission.
You should keep this in mind, when discussing payments and refunds.
Regards, Miro.


----------



## Ligavesh

miroman said:


> Hi,
> I'm not one of the participants, but I follow the thread.
> Just to mention that few months ago PayPal changed their refund policy. Before that, when a seller wanted to refund the buyer, he refunded the net sum he received, and PayPal refunded the commission they get. Now when a seller wants to refund, PayPal doesn't refund their commission. As example, if now I get paid $100, Paypal takes as example $4.80 commission, and I receive $95.20 net. If something with the transaction goes wrong, and I have to refund the buyer, Paypal takes from my account $100, not $95.20. I.e. the seller loses this commission.
> You should keep this in mind, when discussing payments and refunds.
> Regards, Miro.


Doesn't make a lot of difference, but isn't the commission 0.80$ + 3% of the value - that would be 3.80$ in your example?


----------



## miroman

Commission depends on the country of the buyer and the country of the seller. There are more "trustfully" countries than others . IIRC, for Bulgaria it was $0.30 + 4.5%. But that's not so important.


----------



## Danilao

You can also pay directly to the company, even if that 20% more requested seems exorbitant as well as funny


----------



## Okapi001

It would be interesting to learn why is 20%+ if paying to the company. I guess it has something to do with taxes, VAT?


----------



## Gman_VI

Danilao said:


> Ah!
> Who knows how much lampredotto could be produced with a Vadim?
> It could be an interesting experiment and, with the leftovers, we could sew some very elegant straps for our invisible Zlatoust.
> Yes, because despite the stereotype of the average Italian, I'm two meters tall for a hundred kilos.
> Indeed this could be an interesting meeting, surely someone would come out with 40% bruised or discounted :-D


I already got mine with a matching strap.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I do realize how frustrating this purchase is. However, I have to wonder what other Russian watch manufacturer would even consider giving us such a great discount, maybe Raketa ? 🙄 🤣

I think Vadim is working on a new agreement or contract for us.


----------



## Kotsov

Gman_VI said:


> I already got mine with a matching strap.
> View attachment 15828310


I'm in!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I do realize how frustrating this purchase is. However, I have to wonder what other Russian watch manufacturer would even consider giving us such a great discount, maybe Raketa ? 🙄 🤣
> 
> I think Vadim is working on a new agreement or contract for us.


I think we are all still in. This is just a bit a fun.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Yes, because despite the stereotype of the average Italian, I'm two meters tall for a hundred kilos.


You are 6ft 6 inches tall. No wonder i don't want to mess with Vadim as I'm only 6ft 5. I am 101kg though. Is Lampreddotti or whatever it is called Italian for fertiliser?


----------



## SKUAS72

Well....can we get finally the watches.?
its sound like a Joke....


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I do realize how frustrating this purchase is. However, I have to wonder what other Russian watch manufacturer would even consider giving us such a great discount, maybe Raketa ?
> 
> I think Vadim is working on a new agreement or contract for us.


@Raketa Watch Factory

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Well....can we get finally the watches.?
> its sound like a Joke....


Yes, we can get the watches after enough people feel comfortable with the payment conditions. Vadim is working on it.


----------



## Danilao

Gman_VI said:


> I already got mine with a matching strap.
> View attachment 15828310


I notice that the wrist is 40% less tanned


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> I notice that the wrist is 40% less tanned


Don't worry about the 40%


----------



## Red PeeKay

taike said:


> Don't worry about the 40%












Nor the 40%...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

A am ok with everything.
However, I see a problem. Even though Vadim or factory might prefer we transfer the payment to Comrade Tok @tokareva and then he proceeds with bulk payment, I advice against doing that. Tok then might have problems receiveing a huge amount of money in his paypal account and then transfer it again (a huge quantity in one shot) to Russia. Don't know if then he might receive a visit from the friendly Taxman.
So to make a long story short, better that we pay our orders directly to the paypal address we were supplied. In my case with 4 watches and a timer, don't know if doing all at once or once per watch. Will have to ask Vadim what he prefers
Besides, better to pay watches 1st and then shipping later to avoid confusion, as some people will prefer Russian Pochta over EMS or DHL or UPS or whatever
best regards


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

RFollia said:


> A am ok with everything.
> ... I advice against doing that. Tok then might have problems receiveing a huge amount of money in his paypal account and then transfer it again (a huge quantity in one shot) to Russia. Don't know if then he might receive a visit from the friendly Taxman...


Good point; and seeing as US and Russian are having a diplomatic spat at the moment it might not be the 'friendly taxman' making the visit to find out why Comrade Tok is sending large amounts of money to Russia...


----------



## Danilao

After having corresponded with Vadim for months, I think Tok is no longer afraid of anything, let alone if he could be afraid of any taxman.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! I'm* NOT *collecting the money.


----------



## kickback72

Sorry guys, i cant be in this no longer. Tried to ask some questions about the process some months ago, but just felt stupid back then because i asked questions. Some of you might just love the wait, and i respect that, but not for me anymore. And now i just feel the process is too demanding and uncertain. I will never send my money to any other than the factory, and it has to be via an email confirming all my order details. Dosent look like this will happen. I am on the list for the «cosmodiver» from Vostok. I get regular update on email, and doesnt have to read a thread like this for almost a year.. Sorry guys, kickback72 is signing out. Please remove me from the list..


----------



## Gman_VI

kickback72 said:


> Sorry guys, i cant be in this no longer. Tried to ask some questions about the process some months ago, but just felt stupid back then because i asked questions. Some of you might just love the wait, and i respect that, but not for me anymore. And now i just feel the process is too demanding and uncertain. I will never send my money to any other than the factory, and it has to be via an email confirming all my order details. Dosent look like this will happen. I am on the list for the «cosmodiver» from Vostok. I get regular update on email, and doesnt have to read a thread like this for almost a year.. Sorry guys, kickback72 is signing out. Please remove me from the list..


Cosmodiver is a nice watch but a completely different animal in terms of size, look, and history. Not sure how you can interchange one for the other, unless you were planning to only add one Russian watch to your collection. But I do understand your frustration. The finish line is in sight though, I think.


----------



## kickback72

I am not comparing the cosmodiver with zlatoust. ofcourse the zlatoust is something else, and i was prepared to buy them both. I was just comparing in terms of information process when waiting for a product for a long time. There is too much uncertainty, and i am tired of tracking the important stuff here. I know there is a lot of dedicated people who has been working hard for this and i wish you all get this watch some day. 


Gman_VI said:


> Cosmodiver is a nice watch but a completely different animal in terms of size, look, and history. Not sure how you can interchange one for the other, unless you were planning to only add one Russian watch to your collection. But I do understand your frustration. The finish line is in sight though, I think.


----------



## tokareva

kickback72 said:


> Sorry guys, i cant be in this no longer. Tried to ask some questions about the process some months ago, but just felt stupid back then because i asked questions. Some of you might just love the wait, and i respect that, but not for me anymore. And now i just feel the process is too demanding and uncertain. I will never send my money to any other than the factory, and it has to be via an email confirming all my order details. Dosent look like this will happen. I am on the list for the «cosmodiver» from Vostok. I get regular update on email, and doesnt have to read a thread like this for almost a year.. Sorry guys, kickback72 is signing out. Please remove me from the list..


Ok, but can you please confirm that? 😂


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I just received a new letter. Unfortunately I can't read this one either 🙄


----------



## Vassilybasil

He wants 2172540 guaranteed ,I presume,but hard to understand without clarification,they go off the sum not of the amount of watches.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I just received a new letter. Unfortunately I can't read this one either 🙄
> View attachment 15830251


Its simply asking for Danilaos address, nothing more.


----------



## Ligavesh

It seems like they just removed the lines about the 40% increase and the no-refund policy, but it still doesn't state what happens if we don't reach the sum. Also, payment is on a personal paypal.

edit: also, in the comment when paying on paypal you have to write "gift to your children" (???) if I'm reading it right? and then you send the confirmation (of payment?) to the email address.

20% increase to the factory remains. Also, it would be best for an actuall Russian speaking person to translate it correctly 

edit2: so we send the money as a "gift to the children"(?) and then ask for the watches (i.e. state what you've ordered) in the email? they're doing everything to keep this as unofficial as possible for some reason, or at least that's how I see it...


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Its simply asking for Danilaos address, nothing more.


Do you recognize who is in the sandwich? 
It is called LampreVadim and is a gift for your children


----------



## paperinick

sorry but if in the reason for payment I have to put "gift for children" Ppypal is not used in the goods and services mode, send it to friends and relatives means losing Paypal customer protection


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Do you recognize who is in the sandwich?
> It is called LampreVadim and is a gift for your children
> 
> View attachment 15830535


Who would send a sandwich that has already been eaten once ? 😂


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I just received a new letter. Unfortunately I can't read this one either ?
> View attachment 15830251


Comrades, below is my attempt at translation. I think I finally figured out what Vadim's role is at the factory - he is a comedian. Anyway, I am still trying to stay optimistic but it does not look good. What is the link to those Roketa watches? lol

--------------
April 5, 2021

Dear Jim,

I am notifying you that I am ready to accept payment for the "advertised sample" diving watches with sapphire crystal and bands.

The payment must be received between April 6 and July 6, 2021 (mistake?). By May 6, 2021, I must receive the total payment of 2,172,540 rubbles.

It takes approximately three months to complete the orders but we will try our best to speed it up.

Since payments are being made to a personal Paypal, it is necessary to indicate in the payment notes that it is "for your kids present". Copies of PayPal confirmations must be sent to email: [email protected].

You also have an option to pay directly to factory's account, but the price will be 20% higher due to tariff (?) reporting.

You need to sign, scan, and return this contract via email to [email protected].

Signed, General Director- V.A. Firanov


----------



## RFollia

Well my very limited Russian knowledge (waiting for somebody to step in) let me understand the following terms:
1.- They hope to get the sums (2172540 rub) must arrive by 6th may
2.- Payments can take place from 6th april till 6th july (I guess in case there are more orders)
Then the 3 months term to have everything ready begins
3.- Payment can be done 
-As gift to family 
-or directly to factory paypal account.... BUT in this case price is up 20% as they have to fulfil customs declaration for export, which means tax for them, hence the increase
In any case receipts have to be sent to [email protected], as well as price lists with annexes
Hope I did not make any "oops" when translating
Best regards


----------



## tokareva

Well I don't have a problem with it.👍


----------



## MakaveliSK

I wonder what they would do if we didn't put in the "A gift to family" when we sent the money. I am sure as hell not putting that in there especially for recourse purposes in case they don't fulfill on their end of the deal. PayPal will laugh at us if we try disputing that charge with that listed in there. 

Also by signing that contract and sending it to them, that clause would also pose an issue with disputing as they can tell paypal it was "a gift to family." They are basically removing the no refund clause to replace it with that statement. They are not stupid and know exactly what they are doing. Nope.... Not signing it or putting that in the PayPal discription. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Ok, so it seems like most everyone is going to have an issue sending the money this way. I suggest we just pay the additional 20% . It's still going to be a great deal and we won't have to worry about the factory stealing our money.😂

We can take a poll to see how many want to still buy a watch with the additional cost, to determine if we still have enough to get the discount. Does that make sense?


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Ok, so it seems like most everyone is going to have an issue sending the money this way. I suggest we just pay the additional 20% . It's still going to be a still a great deal and we won't have to worry about the factory stealing our money.
> 
> We can take a poll to see how many want to still buy a watch with the additional cost, to determine if we still have enough to get the discount. Does that make sense?


Agreed. Even with the 20% increase we are getting a crazy stupid great deal on these watches. I would be good with paying the factory directly. I also am really appreciative for all you are doing Tok, as I am sure everyone else is.

Question though. Is it all in paying the individual account or paying the factor? Or can people pay both ways as long as we get to that magic number?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Agreed. Even with the 20% increase we are getting a crazy stupid great deal on these watches. I would be good with paying the factory directly. I also am really appreciative for all you are doing Tok, as I am sure everyone else is.
> 
> Question though. Is it all in paying the individual account or paying the factor? Or can people pay both ways as long as we get to that migic number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Well that's a very good question and I was wondering the same thing, but I'm guessing it's the total amount that matters. Apparently it's just optional to pay the factory, but at 20% more.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I am sorry to do this to you guys,but I am out,it seems that it will be a def price increase one way or another.I wish all of you good luck and hope that you all will get the watch you want.


----------



## raysson

Before we lose anyone else, why don't we dictate terms. I mentioned this earlier. I suggest we tell them what we want based on the original agreement. Tell them we are losing people due to their latest terms. See if they will accept our terms. If they accept our terms, we're back in business. If they don't accept our terms and come back with the same or new terms, at least we'll know what their bottom line is and we can decide what to do at that time. From the beginning it soundied like they were wanting to avoid paypal fees. If they come back with the same 20% increase for direct payment to the factory (paypal goods and services for protection), if we are still interested, maybe we can find out what the real fees are. Personally, I don't mind paying paypal fees, but I hesitate to pay a straight 20% not knowing what the fees are. But before we even get to that point, we should state our terms. In other words, let's negotiate rather then allow them to change and dictate terms.


----------



## Danilao

They are making fun of us. 
No refunds reassurance and a 20% price increase. 
It is now clear how they want to change the terms of the initial agreement. 

Why should I pay even 20% more after a year of pissing? 

Honestly - and despite Tok's good work - I am ashamed to have sponsored this project with friends and on other forums


----------



## Okapi001

+20% are due to Russian taxes, not PayPal's. PayPal fee is something like 5%.


----------



## Danilao

P.S.:
I don't want any gifts for my children from these sinister characters, I prefer clarity and transparency right away. 
I don't even want to help them evade taxes


----------



## RFollia

TBH, I don't see any problem (at least for myself) in sending payment as gifts to family. Exports in Russia need a special license and pay tax,hence the 20% increase. The gifts to family does not mean we're losing warranty or whatever. Each and every watch comes with passport (for those of us having previously bought Vostoks it's that small piece of paper stamped with a date). That is used to proof date of purchase for eventual warranty claims.
It's mainly a different system, as we live more than 6,000 miles away from the place of manufacture in case of people living in USA.
Sending payment to a personal account means -to system standards- as is Vadim (or person entitled to the account, think it's from Sergey) would be buying watches for himself. And then he can send them to us, no bureaucracy, no 20% increase, no export permit/license or whatever.
I would be wary in another case as my order includes 4 watches, but having been in Zlatoust 5 years ago would not have any problem sending payment as friends and family.
In 2014-2015 there was asimilar purchase organized by HdR spanish forum, they only left us 5 days to decide and pay. The purchase was organized by the forum itself and each and every one of us sent the payment to a spanish company . After that funds were sent in one shot to Russia, but don't know if sent to a personal account or factory account (think it was personal account). There were no problems and each one received watch in due time.
In this case there are differences
-We have been given much more time (I could not believe at first)
-The discount is massive.
-Watches are gorgeous (or really beautiful in British English)
-Payment procedure guess it's the same way, but the difference is that we are sending each individual payment to a personal account, which might belong to someone else from the factory.
I see no problem and have no problem in sending payment the 1st way. Know sooner or later, we all will get the watch.
It's not a purchase done through an unknown website or some obscure webpage which we dont' know what hides behind. The procedure is from pre-online times, but these people are real, the factory exists, but the way it is done might seem shocking due to different cultures.
Sorry for such a long post
Best regards to all


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> In 2014-2015 there was asimilar purchase organized by HdR spanish forum, they only left us 5 days to decide and pay. The purchase was organized by the forum itself and each and every one of us sent the payment to a spanish company . After that funds were sent in one shot to Russia, but don't know if sent to a personal account or factory account (think it was personal account). There were no problems and each one received watch in due time.


What did you get?

And I agree with your thinking, btw, I also wouldn't have a problem paying to 'friends and family' as I really don't see a scenario in which they trick us and don't send the watches, _unless_ - a lot of people simply don't pay (normally I would expect a few not to pay, but in this case it seems more complicated), and the question is then, what happens with the money for those who have paid if there are not few, but many cancellations? This hasn't been clearly stated, as far as I see.


----------



## Luis965

I am so sorry, but I am out. Unfortunately with the present terms watches would never pass through Portugueses Customs.


----------



## Fergfour

I was never in on this "deal" but as a Russian forum regular I've been following this thread for 8 months, as it's usually near the top of the thread list. For the sake of my comrades here I truly hope all the kinks get worked out and people finally receive their watches before 2021 ends. Tok and others have really put in considerable time and effort and I love the dedication that's been shown to keep things moving.
That being said, the company, or individual involved within this company, is one of the biggest s*%@ shows I've ever seen. I despise how they've been stringing along my fellow forum comrades for so long with these ridiculous demands.


----------



## Ligavesh

Luis965 said:


> Unfortunately with the present terms watches would never pass through Portugueses Customs.


I thought about this, too - don't know what's it like in other coutries, but here in Germany they'd ask me, in worst case to, show them evidence of the transaction (Paypal Transaction details would suffice), and they'd then charge me for the 1100 € or so - I think a 1/5th? I doubt they would further complicate things after they get their money, ~1100€ would be more than believable for 3 watches for them.

Best case they don't charge me anything  but I doubt that with such a big package...


----------



## Gman_VI

Ligavesh said:


> I thought about this, too - don't know what's it like in other coutries, but here in Germany they'd ask me, in worst case to, show them evidence of the transaction (Paypal Transaction details would suffice), and they'd then charge me for the 1100 € or so - I think a 1/5th? I doubt they would further complicate things after they get their money, ~1100€ would be more than believable for 3 watches for them.
> 
> Best case they don't charge me anything  but I doubt that with such a big package...


You have to report what you receive in the mail, otherwise they come knocking on your door?


----------



## Ligavesh

Gman_VI said:


> You have to report what you receive in the mail, otherwise they come knocking on your door?


No, they simply hold the package if there is no value declared, or if they suspect that the value given on the package is not the right one and ask you to show them the transaction to determine the value to be taxed. Sometimes (or often, better said) they let smaller packages go through as a 'gift', or 'watch parts' with presumably too low of a value, but with such a big package, I strongly suspect they will want to look what's inside, and I'd probably have to pay the VAT even if it says 'gift' or something - they're not gonna buy that 3 watches in original watch boxes cost 20 dollars or euros (threshold for taxation)... And if I don't pay in a given timeframe, they send it back.


----------



## Gman_VI

Ligavesh said:


> No, they simply hold the package if there is no value declared, or if they suspect that the value given on the package is not the right one and ask you to show them the transaction to determine the value to be taxed. Sometimes (or often, better said) they let smaller packages go through as a 'gift', or 'watch parts' with presumably too low of a value, but with such a big package, I strongly suspect they will want to look what's inside, and I'd probably have to pay the VAT even if it says 'gift' or something - they're not gonna buy that 3 watches in original watch boxes cost 20 dollars or euros (threshold for taxation)... And if I don't pay in a given timeframe, they send it back.


I know that we are off watch topic, but that sounds real foreign to me - that some bureaucrat at a post office is deciding which packages they want to inspect further for tax purposes. I guess I should be thankful that the post office in US is just focused on delivering packages to the right address most of the time.


----------



## Zany4

I’m probably still in. In for a penny in for a pound. Unfortunately there’s the small matter of sorting out the refund issue OR being certain we’ll reach the R2.17M payment Vadim requires.

I doubt anyone will pay without being certain of a refund if the goal is not met. I will bend my personal rule to pay by friends and family, but we need written guarantee of a refund if it falls thru or we have nothing to show PayPal if there are issues.

We need answers and I know I sound like a broken record album, but we probably need a survey to judge commitment. Do we have a list of everyone’s email addresses? Can a surveymonkey survey be sent to all participants? If we can can be sure of getting the total than the refund issue becomes moot for both parties.


----------



## Okapi001

Ligavesh said:


> I thought about this, too - don't know what's it like in other coutries, but here in Germany they'd ask me, in worst case to, show them evidence of the transaction (Paypal Transaction details would suffice), and they'd then charge me for the 1100 € or so - I think a 1/5th?


??? You will have a PayPal transaction, with the description of the watch. So what's the problem?

The same goes for the comrade from Portugal. Why would there be any problems with the Customs?


----------



## Gman_VI

Zany4 said:


> I'm probably still in. In for a penny in for a pound. Unfortunately there's the small matter of sorting out the refund issue OR being certain we'll reach the R2.17M payment Vadim requires.
> 
> I doubt anyone will pay without being certain of a refund if the goal is not met. I will bend my personal rule to pay by friends and family, but we need written guarantee of a refund if it falls thru or we have nothing to show PayPal if there are issues.
> 
> We need answers and I know I sound like a broken record album, but we probably need a survey to judge commitment. Do we have a list of everyone's email addresses? Can a surveymonkey survey be sent to all participants? If we can can be sure of getting the total than the refund issue becomes moot for both parties.


To eliminate the risk we need to pay as "Goods and Services", which means to the factory's account as was mentioned before. This will guarantee a refund through PayPal. I think it's worth the extra $60 in my case.

I am not planning to go diving anytime soon, but it is supposed to rain today so I am ready


----------



## Okapi001

Zany4 said:


> I'm probably still in. In for a penny in for a pound. Unfortunately there's the small matter of sorting out the refund issue OR being certain we'll reach the R2.17M payment Vadim requires.
> 
> I doubt anyone will pay without being certain of a refund if the goal is not met. I will bend my personal rule to pay by friends and family, but we need written guarantee of a refund if it falls thru or we have nothing to show PayPal if there are issues.


A written guarantee of a refund is the least we should get from Vadim. However, I would much prefer paying to a personal PayPal account, but for "goods and services", and I would cover the PayPal fees (something like 5%).

Can someone convey this option (paying to a personal account as "goods and services" and covering actual PayPal fees) to Vadim?

Vadim should realise the deal is off if we we will not be assured of a refund in case the target will not be met.


----------



## Okapi001

Gman_VI said:


> To eliminate the risk we need to pay as "Goods and Services", which means to the factory's account as was mentioned before. This will guarantee a refund through PayPal. I think it's worth the extra $60 in my case.


You can pay as "goods and services" to a personal account, too. Like when you buy somenthing on the eBay - you pay to a seller's personal account.

PayPal's fees are not 20%, more like 5%. I beleive adding 5% to the price, to cover PayPal's fees, would not be a deal breaker for most of us.

+20% when paying to the factory's account is not due to PayPal's fees, but due to Russian taxes.

*My proposal to Vadim would be - we pay to his personal account, but as "goods and services", so that the refund is guaranteed, and we cover actual PayPal's fees.*


----------



## Zany4

I would consider the 20% to the factory. The original price I was given was 42k. It dropped to 36k magically. Add back in the 20% and that’s 43.2k so basically what I originally signed up for.


----------



## tokareva

Well I sent the suggestions about us paying for the actual PayPal fees and paying using the goods and services choice, and sending it to Vadim directly. Let's see what happens. I still want a great deal on the watches, I'm sure we can get it straightened out.


----------



## RFollia

@Ligavesh I got a 194, that was similar to the 193 but hand wound


----------



## Rista

Doesn't Paypal discourage this behavior? ie using friends & family for business transactions, even if it means no protection. With so many transactions they could possibly block their account but I guess they know what they're doing.


Ligavesh said:


> but with such a big package, I strongly suspect they will want to look what's inside, and I'd probably have to pay the VAT even if it says 'gift' or something


From 1.7.2021. 22 EUR tax exemption in EU is no more so it probably doesn't matter if it's a small or big package.


----------



## raysson

Okapi001 said:


> +20% are due to Russian taxes, not PayPal's. PayPal fee is something like 5%.


Sorry about the misinformation... so much I don't know, although it is becoming clearer now (should've been clear from the beginning). So if I understand this right, we can only use paypal "goods and services" (for protection) by going through the factory and then they end up with a 20% tax they want to pass along to us. The prices should've included any taxes rather than expecting us to go along with "for your kids present". They seem okay with this... what's the risk?


----------



## raysson

tokareva said:


> Well I sent the suggestions about us paying for the actual PayPal fees and paying using the goods and services choice, and sending it to Vadim directly. Let's see what happens. I still want a great deal on the watches, I'm sure we can get it straightened out.


That is great Tok! Paying paypal fees for goods and services to their personal paypal account is something I can do considering the alternative. I might even be willing to pay for the 20% taxes. At least by asking Vadim about this, we'll know where we stand and can make some decisions. 
I agree that the leadership in this group has been outstanding. I also agree that this is too good a deal to stop trying. The fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> ??? You will have a PayPal transaction, with the description of the watch. So what's the problem?
> 
> The same goes for the comrade from Portugal. Why would there be any problems with the Customs?


No problem; I would just have to pay the VAT on that 1100 €. Shipments from meranom or komandirskie or other sellers mostly avoid this as they declare the shipment with a very low value or as 'watch parts', but one time I bought 2 Neptunes, teal and orange, at the same time, and the size of the package probably made them curious/suspicious and they said provide the transaction for these watches - otherwise they send it back. Then again, when I bought the two Icebreakers I didn't pay anything - I don't really understand how they decide what to tax and what to let through. Theoretically, for every import from a non-EU country (don't know about US), you need to pay the VAT, but more often than not, they simply let the package through and don't bother with that


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> Doesn't Paypal discourage this behavior? ie using friends & family for business transactions, even if it means no protection. With so many transactions they could possibly block their account but I guess they know what they're doing.
> 
> From 1.7.2021. 22 EUR tax exemption in EU is no more so it probably doesn't matter if it's a small or big package.


Thanks for the heads up, gonna have to stop buying so many watches then.

About paying as 'goods and services' - maybe the factory doesn't want that cause they'd have to pay taxes? I dunno how that works tbh...


----------



## tokareva

Originally Vadim said they would declare a low value for the watches, I suppose that's because they are considering them "samples" or "experimental". I don't know for sure but maybe it might be the case, so customs issues might not be a problem.


----------



## [email protected]

Okapi001 said:


> You can pay as "goods and services" to a personal account, too. Like when you buy somenthing on the eBay - you pay to a seller's personal account.
> 
> PayPal's fees are not 20%, more like 5%. I beleive adding 5% to the price, to cover PayPal's fees, would not be a deal breaker for most of us.
> 
> +20% when paying to the factory's account is not due to PayPal's fees, but due to Russian taxes.
> 
> *My proposal to Vadim would be - we pay to his personal account, but as "goods and services", so that the refund is guaranteed, and we cover actual PayPal's fees.*


I'm certainly willing to pay the PayPal fees as "goods and services." Would this avoid the 20% taxes?


----------



## Danilao

They are not offering us a discount, they do not want to lower the price of the watches but simply find a way to evade taxes. 
Or rather: the "discount" will be equal to how many taxes they will be able to avoid. 

Is this one of the symptoms of seriousness, transparency and fairness that those who have already bought from them or visited the factory sponsor at full speed?


----------



## Kotsov

For me this 20% extra will be subject to VAT. So 100% becomes 120% becomes 144% plus PayPal and customs handling charge


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> For me this 20% extra will be subject to VAT. So 100% becomes 120% becomes 144% plus PayPal and customs handling charge


If I didn't know you're a brilliant accountant I'd say you're trolling. 
If you let go of the worries about percentages, you would understand how this is still an excellent offer for such a rare and invisible watch


----------



## Okapi001

But there is still a difference between an excellent offer and an offer you can't refuse ;-)


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> But there is still a difference between an excellent offer and an offer you can't refuse ;-)


Well, some have refused.... perhaps we should organise some horses heads..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, some have refused.... perhaps we should organise some horses heads..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> If I didn't know you're a brilliant accountant I'd say you're trolling.
> If you let go of the worries about percentages, you would understand how this is still an excellent offer for such a rare and invisible watch


An average accountant would probably advise against tax evasion on a public forum


----------



## Ligavesh

I've gone into this considering that I'd have to pay VAT for the watches, so no problems for me in that regard - however, with that in mind, I'd only be okay with an increase in price to cover Paypal fees; @Kotsov 's scenario, with a potential 144% + increase - I'd be willing to pay for _one_ watch, maybe two, but three watches at ~1100 € is too much. That said, I don't see why I should pay to the factory with a 20% increase.... Security? If I know that I would get my money back in case the deal falls through - even with some added charge for transfer fees or the-general-manager-worries fees (as long as it's relatively minimal) - that's all the security I need atm.
I don't care whether the factory tries to evade taxes or whatever, for me that's not an issue - the only issue for me is, do I get my money back if a lot of people decide to cancel their orders, or does Vadim (or whoever else from Zlatoust) in that case says "sorry, but not enough orders, pay 40% more to get the watches, or you don't get the money back". Honestly, even then I'd see it as a good deal for me, _but_ for one or maybe two watches, not three.
I could maybe say, in such a case, okay, give me the 295 mokume and the 195 bronze meteorite, keep the 195 stainless steel, but I'm not paying more. That would be fine with me (not saying that it should be okay for the other participants), but would they agree to something like that? I don't know - and that's the only issue really (for me), not knowing for sure what happens if things go south.


----------



## Neros

I am sorry but I am out. Call it cultural differences or call it whatever you want. This is not how I want to make business at any discount level... Plus I have similar concerns to those of our portuguese friend in relationship with customs. I already had some trouble with a totally legit Molnija purchase, and thank god Molnija helped me a lot to produce the signed documents the spanish customs was asking from me, as the paypal payment was somehow not enough... They asked for a letter signed by the factory stating the content, price and date of the pruchase and my name on it. And honestly, seeing how the communication and buying process has been so far, plus all the strange clauses (advertisement samples? gift to a family? It really looks like they want to evade taxes and will have a problem if I wanted to pay mine at customs), I don't want to imagine how the after-sale services would be in case I needed something from them (warranty, customs or whatever). I am really sorry for all the time that the organizers have spent in this group buy, I hope you see it through and you get what you want.


----------



## KoperViking

Neros said:


> I am sorry but I am out. Call it cultural differences or call it whatever you want. This is not how I want to make business at any discount level... Plus I have similar concerns to those of our portuguese friend in relationship with customs. I already had some trouble with a totally legit Molnija purchase, and thank god Molnija helped me a lot to produce the signed documents the spanish customs was asking from me, as the paypal payment was somehow not enough... They asked for a letter signed by the factory stating the content, price and date of the pruchase and my name on it. And honestly, seeing how the communication and buying process has been so far, plus all the strange clauses (advertisement samples? gift to a family? It really looks like they want to evade taxes and will have a problem if I wanted to pay mine at customs), I don't want to imagine how the after-sale services would be in case I needed something from them (warranty, customs or whatever). I am really sorry for all the time that the organizers have spent in this group buy, I hope you see it through and you get what you want.


I'm sorry for you.
I've never had the problems mentioned. A very few times only show PayPal receipt on requests

I also read other pessimistic comments in the group. 
(A kind of negative joking dialogue...)
My very best experiences have actually been by dealing with Russians - every time.
I gladly buy a Zlatoust quality watch if details agreed.

Above all, I'm impressed by @tokareva, @Ligavesh and others involved, their kindness and patience with all! Thanks ?


----------



## Luis965

Neros said:


> I am sorry but I am out. Call it cultural differences or call it whatever you want. This is not how I want to make business at any discount level... Plus I have similar concerns to those of our portuguese friend in relationship with customs. I already had some trouble with a totally legit Molnija purchase, and thank god Molnija helped me a lot to produce the signed documents the spanish customs was asking from me, as the paypal payment was somehow not enough... They asked for a letter signed by the factory stating the content, price and date of the pruchase and my name on it. And honestly, seeing how the communication and buying process has been so far, plus all the strange clauses (advertisement samples? gift to a family? It really looks like they want to evade taxes and will have a problem if I wanted to pay mine at customs), I don't want to imagine how the after-sale services would be in case I needed something from them (warranty, customs or whatever). I am really sorry for all the time that the organizers have spent in this group buy, I hope you see it through and you get what you want.


Portuguese Customs are at the same level or even worst. I bought a Soviet Chrono on eBay and the seller acepted best offer. As the Paypal value wasn´t the same as in the the sale announce is costs me several hours of lost time to convince them and after all they sent the Chrono back to the seller.


----------



## tokareva

Ok hopefully I have news that will alleviate some of the worry, Vadim said - "I guarantee money back".


----------



## SKUAS72

Can you vladin say us the final prices.? How it will be send?what is % that he wants to increase? It seems a little be serius for someone who wants to se her watches.....or not?


----------



## Zany4

So Vadim guarantees refunds if the total is not met. Will there be a new offer letter stating that?

We need to know how many of us are still involved so we know how much is the total we can provide Vadim. If we can't reach his number or get close, I'm sure they will cancel on us before we can cancel on them.  Or we will collectively decide it is not worth making initial payments because too many have already dropped out.

Can one of us (maybe me) put an email survey together (surveymonkey) using the email addresses from the spreadsheet in the link below?

In advance, can EVERYONE (whether you have already said you are quitting the buy OR are still committed) make sure the email you provided is good?

Does anyone have emails from the watch.ru people? Can someone fluent in Russian cross-post and have people add their emails to the orders list?

you should be able to calculate your total payment from the pricing in this list as well, minus your future chosen, to be determined, shipping charges. The prices are for paying by PayPal friends and family per Vadim's previous letter translated by Ligavesh I think...

Orders list


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Can you vladin say us the final prices.? How it will be send?what is % that he wants to increase? It seems a little be serius for someone who wants to se her watches.....or not?


I don't think you have to pay extra% unless you want to pay the factory directly. You can have it shipped any way you want. Depends on how much you want to spend.🤔😅


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> So Vadim guarantees refunds if the total is not met. Will there be a new offer letter stating that?
> 
> We need to know how many of us are still involved so we know how much is the total we can provide Vadim. If we can't reach his number or get close, I'm sure they will cancel on us before we can cancel on them.  Or we will collectively decide it is not worth making initial payments because too many have already dropped out.
> 
> Can one of us (maybe me) put an email survey together (surveymonkey) using the email addresses from the spreadsheet in the link below?
> 
> In advance, can EVERYONE (whether you have already said you are quitting the buy OR are still committed) make sure the email you provided is good?
> 
> Does anyone have emails from the watch.ru people? Can someone fluent in Russian cross-post and have people add their emails to the orders list?
> 
> you should be able to calculate your total payment from the pricing in this list as well, minus your future chosen, to be determined, shipping charges. The prices are for paying by PayPal friends and family per Vadim's previous letter translated by Ligavesh I think...
> 
> Orders list


Good idea.we have to reconfirm the orders again unfortunately. Also those who have more than one watch might also have decided to take only one or two.


----------



## Danilao

Let's be careful, a survey right now, before the terms are clear and defined by an official letter, could be THE END of the project. 

Too many spots are still dark and many (myself included) would jump off the wagon because of the current state of affairs. 

We will be able to organize a poll when the terms of the agreement are well defined, also because otherwise we would have to vote the same number of times that we confirmed the list (always assuming that we resist this trickle of bizarre requests)


----------



## tokareva

Another message from Vadim - "If people are in doubt, then I can accept payment for any amount and return it. This is how reliability is usually checked."


----------



## Gman_VI

tokareva said:


> Another message from Vadim - "If people are in doubt, then I can accept payment for any amount and return it. This is how reliability is usually checked."


I don't think another survey would make any difference. Once the organizers feel comfortable to give the green light, we will all vote with our wallets. And then we will either get a watch or a refund. Pretty simple.

Thanks again to the organizers!


----------



## KoperViking

Gman_VI said:


> I don't think another survey would make any difference. Once the organizers feel comfortable to give the green light, we will all vote with our wallets. And then we will either get a watch or a refund. Pretty simple.
> 
> Thanks again to the organizers!


Yes, that simple - I agree 100%! 
(Once again, thanks to patient organizers.)


----------



## [email protected]

Gman_VI said:


> I don't think another survey would make any difference. Once the organizers feel comfortable to give the green light, we will all vote with our wallets. And then we will either get a watch or a refund. Pretty simple.
> 
> Thanks again to the organizers!


But I'm not exactly sure how much I should be paying. Am I adding PayPal fees (I'm willing to cover this)? Am I adding an additional 20% for previously undisclosed taxes (I'm not willing to cover this)?

We need, at least, to determine how much we're expected to pay.


----------



## RFollia

KoperViking said:


> Yes, that simple - I agree 100%!
> (Once again, thanks to patient organizers.)


Agree 100% and thank you to organizers as well!


----------



## Rista

[email protected] said:


> But I'm not exactly sure how much I should be paying. Am I adding PayPal fees (I'm willing to cover this)? Am I adding an additional 20% for previously undisclosed taxes (I'm not willing to cover this)?
> 
> We need, at least, to determine how much we're expected to pay.


I mean, it's pretty clear they're trying to avoid paying taxes. If you're willing to do it the legit way, ie via goods and services, they don't just have to pay Paypal fees but taxes as well. This is something that they should have disclosed from the beginning.

Now, I'm not part of this project but I see two issues with this. I don't think I would be worried that much about not receiving the watch or anything like that. But EU folks will probably have to prove the value to customs since 22 EUR tax exemption will not exist anymore in 3 months. And I'm not sure if you can even do that with a friends & family transaction that says "gift to children". The other issue that I see is that this practice seems to be against Paypal's user agreement so somebody could have their account locked. I hope everything works out well. It would be a shame if it doesn't as the organizers have obviously spent a lot of time and effort in this group.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> I mean, it's pretty clear they're trying to avoid paying taxes. If you're willing to do it the legit way, ie via goods and services, they don't just have to pay Paypal fees but taxes as well. This is something that they should have disclosed from the beginning.
> 
> Now, I'm not part of this project but I see two issues with this. I don't think I would be worried that much about not receiving the watch or anything like that. But EU folks will probably have to prove the value to customs since 22 EUR tax exemption will not exist anymore in 3 months. And I'm not sure if you can even do that with a friends & family transaction that says "gift to children". The other issue that I see is that this practice seems to be against Paypal's user agreement so somebody could have their account locked. I hope everything works out well. It would be a shame if it doesn't as the organizers have obviously spent a lot of time and effort in this group.


That could be a problem for all the project watches we're doing here. Like, how am I gonna prove the worth for Sadko, or the NVCh project? Here maybe the factory could send you a receipt...


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> Like, how am I gonna prove the worth for Sadko, or the NVCh project?


I imagine much easier if it's bought as goods and services rather than a transaction marked as gift to a child. It depends how strict the customs are in your country, really. If they send you a receipt that would be good but I would have some doubts about that considering they are trying to make it as unofficial as possible.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Enough of the surveys, enough of the discussion, enough of the talk....

Just confirm we are ready to go... confirm final price and what we have to do... confirm how they want us to pay, how we confirm shipping and then we'll see how many pony up...

I'm starting to get over it... it's dragged on for far too long. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Red PeeKay said:


> Enough of the surveys, enough of the discussion, enough of the talk....
> 
> Just confirm we are ready to go... confirm final price and what we have to do... confirm how they want us to pay, how we confirm shipping and then we'll see how many pony up...
> 
> I'm starting to get over it... it's dragged on for far too long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I confirm that I'm with you on this. Let's take a quick vote to see who else is.


----------



## tokareva

I'm still in, but I don't want to be the only one who pays. Would it make anybody feel better if I pay first?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'm still in, but I don't want to be the only one who pays. Would it make anybody feel better if I pay first?


Be a good sport...Can you pay for me as well?  then you can go first! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Well my X still stands on the spreadsheet... But I said I'm paying end of the month.


----------



## SKUAS72

I dont have problem to pay....but is the seller (who has a list with the buyers and their nationalityes and the watches that everyone want) who have to tell to us what is the money that each one of us have to pay


----------



## tokareva

Ok comrades, I think we just need a little more clarification on everything and the "project" can still be salvaged. Please remain patient while I gather *all *of the details.

I'm not sure what we can do for those of you who have government agencies snooping through your packages however, it sounds outrageous to me.🙄


----------



## Nicola911

...only to say I'm still in, I trust the organizer and I'm ready to pay when they will tell us. Thanks a lot for the time you are spending for us all


----------



## miroman

I'm not a participant, but follow the thread.
Why don't you try something like this payment scheme:

The base price (if the number of watches ordered is 20+) is $XXX/pc.
If the number is 30+, the discount is -10%.; if the number is 40+, the discount is -15%; and if the number is 50+, the discount is -20% (all numbers are as examples)
Everybody pays $XXX as 'gift to a friend' or $XXX+20% to factory.
At the end, if the number reaches 30+, Vadim refunds 10%; if 40+, Vadim refunds 15%, etc.
Also he can deduct the shipping from the sum to be refunded.

Simple and easy to understand. Everybody knows how much maximum he has to pay. Every refund will be a bonus 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Gman_VI

miroman said:


> I'm not a participant, but follow the thread.
> Why don't you try something like this payment scheme:
> 
> The base price (if the number of watches ordered is 20+) is $XXX/pc.
> If the number is 30+, the discount is -10%.; if the number is 40+, the discount is -15%; and if the number is 50+, the discount is -20% (all numbers are as examples)
> Everybody pays $XXX as 'gift to a friend' or $XXX+20% to factory.
> At the end, if the number reaches 30+, Vadim refunds 10%; if 40+, Vadim refunds 15%, etc.
> Also he can deduct the shipping from the sum to be refunded.
> 
> Simple and easy to understand. Everybody knows how much maximum he has to pay. Every refund will be a bonus
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Thanks. Here is a simple formula to represent your recommendation...


----------



## Kotsov

Is it Zlatoust deliberately avoiding paying tax, ourselves, or both?


----------



## taike

Gman_VI said:


> Thanks. Here is a simple formula to represent your recommendation...
> View attachment 15837677


Apologies for my ignorance, but does this formula account for the 40%?


----------



## Gman_VI

taike said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, but does this formula account for the 40%?


No apologies necessary. You can plug in any % and this formula helps Vadim determine which watch to manufacture for you. There is a different formula for shipping.


----------



## taike

Gman_VI said:


> No apologies necessary. You can plug in any % and this formula helps Vadim determine which watch to manufacture for you. There is a different formula for shipping.


I wonder if this deal will still be active after I get a degree in astrophysics.

Maybe I should just send my banking info by solar winds and he can transfer the right amount.


----------



## [email protected]

Gman_VI said:


> Thanks. Here is a simple formula to represent your recommendation...
> View attachment 15837677


Do we use the real or the imaginary part? Which one contains the tax?


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> Do we use the real or the imaginary part? Which one contains the tax?


It's all imaginary, since we are in the MATRIX


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I'm not referring to anyone specific here, several have mentioned taxes, but what difference does it make what the factory pays or doesn't pay regarding taxes? Personally I think we all pay too many taxes, or at least for nothing 😂

The bottom line is that we get a great deal on a Zlatoust diver, regardless of how it happens. Vadim said they would declare a low value for the watches, just like a well know seller of Vostoks we are all familiar with. However if you live somewhere that they open your mail I don't know what can be done.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> I dont have problem to pay....but is the seller (who has a list with the buyers and their nationalityes and the watches that everyone want) who have to tell to us what is the money that each one of us have to pay


I'm going to let comrade Ligavesh help you (hopefully) with your payment when the time comes.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> The bottom line is that we get a great deal on a Zlatoust diver, regardless of how it happens.


Do you think they are still interested in the deal? I do not think so, by now we have been talking about the obvious problems of the "contract" for a month and we have not had the decency of an adequate response to meet our observations. 
Either they don't understand (I doubt this) or they are trying to squeeze us (and this is even worse than being tax evaders)

"Regardless of how it happen" not in my name ;-)


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Do you think they are still interested in the deal? I do not think so, by now we have been talking about the obvious problems of the "contract" for a month and we have not had the decency of an adequate response to meet our observations.
> Either they don't understand (I doubt this) or they are trying to squeeze us (and this is even worse than being tax evaders)
> 
> "Regardless of how it happen" not in my name ;-)


Well I hope they are because I just sent Vadim 83000 rubles. ?

KoperViking paid too, before I did.










I edited the receipt because I sent it directly to Vadim, not because I am afraid to send it to the other guy, just because it was more convenient for me at the time. Anybody can also send it to Vadim if they prefer, however you can't make any comments about the watch so I don't recommend doing that.

I really wish that I would have just sent it to Sergey as indicated in the letter from the director but I couldn't find the address.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well I hope they are because I just sent Vadim 83000 rubles.
> .


You are (despite your very little interest in tax orthodoxy and a tax-funded welfare state) a braver socialist hero than Comrade Gagarin.

However, do not worry, if for some absurd or imponderable reason something should go wrong, you must know that you will always have a bowl of warm lampredotto waiting for you here in Tuscany :-D


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> You are (despite your very little interest in tax orthodoxy and a tax-funded welfare state) a braver socialist hero than Comrade Gagarin.
> 
> However, do not worry, if for some absurd or imponderable reason something should go wrong, you must know that you will always have a bowl of warm lampredotto waiting for you here in Tuscany :-D


Well thank you Dani, I think...🤢😂


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim said - "Let them send me the payment, but no comment."

So if you prefer to send it to Vadim you can, just don't say anything about watches!


----------



## Zany4

I guess I am ready to take the payment plunge. Questions:

We should pay by friends and family?
We should pay the PayPal fees as well so they receive the total watch price from Ligavesh's price list?








Did you write "gift to children" (подарок своим детям)?
Should we send payment to [email protected] or [email protected]?
Did you then send payment confirmation by separate email with your detailed order description to [email protected]com?


----------



## Rista

tokareva said:


> Vadim said they would declare a low value for the watches, just like a well know seller of Vostoks we are all familiar with. However if you live somewhere that they open your mail I don't know what can be done.


This should only be an issue for EU buyers. There used to be a 22 EUR tax exemption which in practice meant you could declare low parcel value and it would go through customs 90+% of the time. It's a bit more complicated than that but basically the idea of the new system is that you say make a new purchase on Meranom and automatically pay taxes there. Which means you get the shipment faster and do not have to pay customs handling fees. This also means if the tax is not collected at point of purchase, they are going to hold the package now and ask for proof of value. This is the only scenario that could potentially be problematic. I know the customs in my country would give me trouble for such transactions.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I guess I am ready to take the payment plunge. Questions:
> 
> We should pay by friends and family?
> We should pay the PayPal fees as well so they receive the total watch price from Ligavesh's price list?
> View attachment 15838331
> 
> Did you write "gift to children"?
> Should we send payment to [email protected] or [email protected]?
> Did you then send payment confirmation by separate email with your detailed order description to [email protected]com?


All very good questions, I just paid what is shown on the list. I did send it as friends and family. I think it charges you the fees, I believe they receive the entire amount you send? No I didn't send anything to Zlatoust because I sent it to Vadim, maybe I should ?

Send it to which ever one you want ?

Just no comments for Vadim!

We will make a list of those who pay Vadim and send it to him with the desired watches.


----------



## KoperViking

tokareva said:


> All very good questions, I just paid what is shown on the list. I did send it as friends and family. I think it charges you the fees, I believe they receive the entire amount you send? No I didn't send anything to Zlatoust because I sent it to Vadim, maybe I should ?
> 
> Send it to which ever one you want ?
> 
> Just no comments for Vadim!
> 
> We will make a list of those who pay Vadim and send it to him with the desired watches.


Yes, in reference to their explanation, I sent full payment as family & friends and payed a little fee.
(Russian VAT "НДС" are included in the price list.)
(PayPal payment with description of the watch sent to [email protected])
❗Arrangements changed from 22 April:
PayPal payment as family & friends without comments to [email protected]

Copy of the PayPal confirmation (with description) sent to [email protected]

I received a confirmation from Zlatoust W. F. ("ЗЧЗ") by Vadim K.:
"Your payment is received and accepted..etc."
- All good! ??


----------



## RFollia

Rista said:


> This should only be an issue for EU buyers. There used to be a 22 EUR tax exemption which in practice meant you could declare low parcel value and it would go through customs 90+% of the time. It's a bit more complicated than that but basically the idea of the new system is that you say make a new purchase on Meranom and automatically pay taxes there. Which means you get the shipment faster and do not have to pay customs handling fees. This also means if the tax is not collected at point of purchase, they are going to hold the package now and ask for proof of value. This is the only scenario that could potentially be problematic. I know the customs in my country would give me trouble for such transactions.


CAUTION! 
22 eur tax exemption is going to be abolished 1st july


----------



## Zany4

I'm in...


----------



## Zany4

It worked. I sent my PayPal confirmation to [email protected] with my watch description:









Below is the response from Vadim:


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> It worked. I sent my PayPal confirmation to [email protected] with my watch description:
> View attachment 15838995
> 
> 
> Below is the response from Vadim:
> View attachment 15838982
> 
> View attachment 15838981


Super nice

I'm going to pay mine

I have to send the rubles to sergey by friends (for your children gift on the coment) and then send a mesage to maketing.zchz and thats all, right?


----------



## Okapi001

Victorv said:


> Super nice
> 
> I'm going to pay mine
> 
> I have to send the rubles to sergey by friends (for your children gift on the coment) and then send a mesage to maketing.zchz and thats all, right?


So the description of the watch is only in the message to the marketing?


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Super nice
> 
> I'm going to pay mine
> 
> I have to send the rubles to sergey by friends (for your children gift on the coment) and then send a mesage to maketing.zchz and thats all, right?


I think that's right, you can mention what you want when you send the receipt for the payment to the marketing address. Then they will have your order and the receipt.


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> So the description of the watch is only in the message to the marketing?


Yes I think that's right. It seems to make sense.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I'll be making my payment early next week.


----------



## tokareva

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I'll be making my payment early next week.


Great! We've lost a few participants but I'm confident that we will have enough for the whole discount. I'm also going to see if we can start accepting new replacement orders for the ones that dropped out , just to make sure.


----------



## Victorv

Error


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I think that's right, you can mention what you want when you send the receipt for the payment to the marketing address. Then they will have your order and the receipt.


Thank you dear tok

Only one question, if the total discount finally is not possible, we have the option of refund right?


----------



## Nicola911

I'm going to pay next week, again thanks to the organizer


----------



## Zany4

Yes to all the previous posts. Vadim has guaranteed refunds if target not met per Tok. If someone has questions about how I submitted my payment, send me a direct message.


PayPal
Friends and family to [email protected] or [email protected]
We pay paypal fees (different if bak transfer versus credit card)
Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (for me 36000 for bronze meteorite 195ЧСБ)
"подарок своим детям" in comments (gift for your children)

Confirmation
Send screenshot of PayPal confirmation (from PayPal email or website) to [email protected]com
Include message similar to mine with your order description:
Привет,
образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
модель: 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
секундная стрелка: красная
Спасибо!
_Hello,
Sample payment sent to [email protected].
Model: 195ЧСБ with a winding head for 9 hours
Dial: meteorite Muonionalusta
Seconds arrow: red
Thanks! _


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Thank you dear tok
> 
> Only one question, if the total discount finally is not possible, we have the option of refund right?


That's my understanding, Vadim said I guarantee money back, or something like that. So I'm taking his word for it. Otherwise we will be taking the factory by force 😂

I'm sure we will get the discount, I'm going to insist that we are allowed to add new orders to replace the ones that dropped out.

All we really need to do is stick together ❤😊😅👍👍


----------



## [email protected]

Well, I just sent payment to Vadim through PayPal, but my confirmation email hasn't shown up in my inbox yet. (I need the confirmation email so that I can forward it to the Zlatoust factory email.)

Did anybody else have a delay getting their PayPal email confirmation? (Maybe because this is a large money transfer to a foreign person?)

I can see the transaction at the PayPal website, so I suppose I can take a screenshot, but it bugs me that I haven't gotten an email yet. It has always been instantaneous for me before.

Anyhow, since people are starting to pay, I DEFINITELY think it would be a good idea to track who has actually paid in the spreadsheet. We want to know, on our side, that we reached 50 orders, right?


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> Yes to all the previous posts. Vadim has guaranteed refunds if target not met per Tok. If someone has questions about how I submitted my payment, send me a direct message.
> 
> 
> PayPal
> Friends and family to [email protected] or [email protected]
> We pay paypal fees (different if bak transfer versus credit card)
> Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (for me 36000 for bronze meteorite 195ЧСБ)
> "подарок своим детям" in comments (gift for your children)
> 
> Confirmation
> Send screenshot of PayPal confirmation (from PayPal email or website) to [email protected]com
> Include message similar to mine with your order description:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная
> Спасибо!
> _Hello,
> Sample payment sent to [email protected].
> Model: 195ЧСБ with a winding head for 9 hours
> Dial: meteorite Muonionalusta
> Seconds arrow: red
> Thanks! _


Aw, crap, I did PayPal steps 1 through 3, but not 4. I did the transaction as sending to friends (instead of "goods and services") and thought that was sufficient. There was an instruction to not say anything about watches in the comment, so I left it blank; I didn't know I was supposed to enter "подарок своим детям" instead.

Is that a problem?


----------



## Zany4

[email protected] said:


> Aw, crap, I did PayPal steps 1 through 3, but not 4. I did the transaction as sending to friends (instead of "goods and services") and thought that was sufficient. There was an instruction to not say anything about watches in the comment, so I left it blank; I didn't know I was supposed to enter "подарок своим детям" instead.
> 
> Is that a problem?


shouldn't be a problem. My PayPal email took a while. I sent screenshot. Time difference in Russia so maybe Vadim stopped working for the day. Once you have sent email to the marketing address with your description they will match up your email with your PayPal payment.


----------



## Gman_VI

Just paid for mine:

1. Paypal to [email protected] as "Friends and Family"
2. Sent Email to [email protected]m with description of the watch and screenshot of Paypal payment. I also included my shipping address
3. Updated Column C on Google sheets as "paid on April 21"









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## gak

Rista said:


> This should only be an issue for EU buyers. There used to be a 22 EUR tax exemption which in practice meant you could declare low parcel value and it would go through customs 90+% of the time. It's a bit more complicated than that but basically the idea of the new system is that you say make a new purchase on Meranom and automatically pay taxes there. Which means you get the shipment faster and do not have to pay customs handling fees. This also means if the tax is not collected at point of purchase, they are going to hold the package now and ask for proof of value. This is the only scenario that could potentially be problematic. I know the customs in my country would give me trouble for such transactions.


If we don't pay toll tax in advance then additional handling fees needs to be payed if package is stopped. Also they demand receipt and proof of transfer to be sent.

One of my refund is already stuck with Paypal for more than a year. I am bit unsure to use Paypal in current situation and using any other means would require me to pay 40% or 20% more.


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> Yes to all the previous posts. Vadim has guaranteed refunds if target not met per Tok. If someone has questions about how I submitted my payment, send me a direct message.
> 
> 
> PayPal
> Friends and family to [email protected] or [email protected]
> We pay paypal fees (different if bak transfer versus credit card)
> Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (for me 36000 for bronze meteorite 195ЧСБ)
> "подарок своим детям" in comments (gift for your children)
> 
> Confirmation
> Send screenshot of PayPal confirmation (from PayPal email or website) to [email protected]com
> Include message similar to mine with your order description:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная
> Спасибо!
> _Hello,
> Sample payment sent to [email protected].
> Model: 195ЧСБ with a winding head for 9 hours
> Dial: meteorite Muonionalusta
> Seconds arrow: red
> Thanks! _


So I tried following your template, and here is what I have. Somebody please help me get the wording right before I send the email to the factory:
Привет,
образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
модель: 293 ЧСБ с заводной головка 9 часов (как на 193) 
циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
секундная стрелка: красная (я хочу поменять белую секундно стрелку на красная)
Спасибо!

It is supposed to convey my entry on the spreadsheet, with the ONE change that I decided I want a red seconds hand instead of white. Here's the Russian description on the spreadsheet:
293 ЧСБ, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, если возможно старый профиль безель (как на 193) 
So, does this properly convey:

293 model with a 193-style bezel
Red seconds hand instead of white
Crown at 9-o-clock
Or is there anything I should change in that description before I send off the email?

Your help is greatly appreciated! My watch is the most expensive on the list and has the most deviations, PLUS I'm making a last-second request to change the seconds hand to red, so I want to make sure I've captured everything correctly in the description in a way that won't get lost in translation.

Please help!


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> So I tried following your template, and here is what I have. Somebody please help me get the wording right before I send the email to the factory:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 293 ЧСБ с заводной головка 9 часов (как на 193)
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная (я хочу поменять белую секундно стрелку на красная)
> Спасибо!
> 
> It is supposed to convey my entry on the spreadsheet, with the ONE change that I decided I want a red seconds hand instead of white. Here's the Russian description on the spreadsheet:
> 293 ЧСБ, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, если возможно старый профиль безель (как на 193)
> So, does this properly convey:
> 
> 293 model with a 193-style bezel
> Red seconds hand instead of white
> Crown at 9-o-clock
> Or is there anything I should change in that description before I send off the email?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated! My watch is the most expensive on the list and has the most deviations, PLUS I'm making a last-second request to change the seconds hand to red, so I want to make sure I've captured everything correctly in the description in a way that won't get lost in translation.
> 
> Please help!


Here is my suggested change. Under the Model section, need to specify the bezel preference.
===================================
Привет,

образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].

модель: 293 ЧСБ. если возможно старый профиль безель (как на 193)
заводной головка 9 часов
циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
секундная стрелка: красная

Спасибо!


----------



## [email protected]

Gman_VI said:


> Here is my suggested change. Under the Model section, need to specify the bezel preference.
> ===================================
> Привет,
> 
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> 
> модель: 293 ЧСБ. если возможно старый профиль безель (как на 193)
> заводной головка 9 часов
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная
> 
> Спасибо!


Thanks a bunch! I've sent the email; I'll be sure to let the forum know what happens.

I've marked that I've paid in the spreadsheet. I suggest everybody who has paid do the same.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> Well, I just sent payment to Vadim through PayPal, but my confirmation email hasn't shown up in my inbox yet. (I need the confirmation email so that I can forward it to the Zlatoust factory email.)
> 
> Did anybody else have a delay getting their PayPal email confirmation? (Maybe because this is a large money transfer to a foreign person?)
> 
> I can see the transaction at the PayPal website, so I suppose I can take a screenshot, but it bugs me that I haven't gotten an email yet. It has always been instantaneous for me before.
> 
> Anyhow, since people are starting to pay, I DEFINITELY think it would be a good idea to track who has actually paid in the spreadsheet. We want to know, on our side, that we reached 50 orders, right?


Relax comrade it's only about 3:00 am in Zlatoust when you sent the payment, Vadim doesn't monitor the situation 24 hours.😂

If you forgot to mention something don't worry.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> So I tried following your template, and here is what I have. Somebody please help me get the wording right before I send the email to the factory:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 293 ЧСБ с заводной головка 9 часов (как на 193)
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная (я хочу поменять белую секундно стрелку на красная)
> Спасибо!
> 
> It is supposed to convey my entry on the spreadsheet, with the ONE change that I decided I want a red seconds hand instead of white. Here's the Russian description on the spreadsheet:
> 293 ЧСБ, циферблат метеорит, зав. головка 9 часов, если возможно старый профиль безель (как на 193)
> So, does this properly convey:
> 
> 293 model with a 193-style bezel
> Red seconds hand instead of white
> Crown at 9-o-clock
> Or is there anything I should change in that description before I send off the email?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated! My watch is the most expensive on the list and has the most deviations, PLUS I'm making a last-second request to change the seconds hand to red, so I want to make sure I've captured everything correctly in the description in a way that won't get lost in translation.
> 
> Please help!


I would consider leaving the word white out. If you only say red seconds there should be less chance for any misunderstanding.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Relax comrade it's only about 3:00 am in Zlatoust when you sent the payment, Vadim doesn't monitor the situation 24 hours.😂
> 
> If you forgot to mention something don't worry.


My question was more about PayPal not sending me the email of the transaction than getting a response from Vadim. When I pay for something on PayPal, usually I get an email right away. This time it took a few hours to get the email from PayPal, which is unusual. I did eventually get it, though.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> I would consider leaving the word white out. If you only say red seconds there should be less chance for any misunderstanding.


That depends on whether they are going by the email or going by the list. The list says white; I wanted to point out in the email, explicitly, that I am changing from white to red, just in case they are going by the list. I wanted to catch their attention.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> My question was more about PayPal not sending me the email of the transaction than getting a response from Vadim. When I pay for something on PayPal, usually I get an email right away. This time it took a few hours to get the email from PayPal, which is unusual. I did eventually get it, though.


Ok, sorry, I misunderstood. I agree, that is strange.🤔


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! An important message from Vadim-
"inform the participants not to transfer payment to paypal: [email protected]

Payment must now be transferred only to mine and without comments."

Send payment to Vadim only, as a gift, no comment._ [email protected]_


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Comrades! An important message from Vadim-
> "inform the participants not to transfer payment to paypal: [email protected]
> 
> Payment must now be transferred only to mine and without comments."
> 
> Send payment to Vadim only, as a gift, no comment._ [email protected]_


Does this mean I should cancel the payment I already sent and then send it again?

Oops, too late. I would need to be refunded first. What does Vadim say those of us who already paid should do?


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> Does this mean I should cancel the payment I already sent and then send it again?


No I wouldn't do that.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! More excited news! 😁
Anyone else who wants a watch can now join the purchase! 🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎉🎈🎊


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> Yes to all the previous posts. Vadim has guaranteed refunds if target not met per Tok. If someone has questions about how I submitted my payment, send me a direct message.
> 
> 
> PayPal
> Friends and family to [email protected] or [email protected]
> We pay paypal fees (different if bak transfer versus credit card)
> Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (for me 36000 for bronze meteorite 195ЧСБ)
> "подарок своим детям" in comments (gift for your children)
> 
> Confirmation
> Send screenshot of PayPal confirmation (from PayPal email or website) to [email protected]com
> Include message similar to mine with your order description:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная
> Спасибо!
> _Hello,
> Sample payment sent to [email protected].
> Model: 195ЧСБ with a winding head for 9 hours
> Dial: meteorite Muonionalusta
> Seconds arrow: red
> Thanks! _


Thank you so much, just paid mine 25.500 rubles,

Waiting for confirmation


----------



## Danilao

Dear comrades, your enthusiasm is contagious, I still take some time to think about my choice


----------



## Victorv

I just receive the Zlatoust mail informing that the payment is ok, and asking for my addres
looks like all is going well


----------



## RFollia

Will pay before this weekend. Thank you all. Need confirmation for Timer's price (can't see anywhere).
Besides I have not seen my 4 straps listed. But I'll add them to order,
Don't know if sending a payment in bulk or 4 separate ones. Best regards.


----------



## RFollia

Well Updated, paid for 192 and 195. The rest will have to wait until 1st of may. Paypal rules prevent me to do so regarding limits...account limited


----------



## Zany4

I think we are going to have a problem with PayPal “lifetime” limits for both Sergey and Vadim. Hopefully we don’t hit a limit with Vadim now that all payments must go to him directly.

Otherwise bank wiring money will be the only option unless there are other reputable online payments Vadim can arrange. The Ratnik project had required Western Union.


----------



## Rimmed762




----------



## Rimmed762

I have paid too.

EDIT: Another waiting game has started. Technochas is already won. 😁👍


----------



## amarizmendi

Hello everybody. Made the payment Greetings!!


----------



## tokareva

Is there a list of those who have paid? How many do we have that have paid so far or scheduled to pay?


----------



## KoperViking

We still have this list, but it is certainly not complete with all payments!









Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com


----------



## t3tan3k

I'm ready to pay, just wondering if I should overpay like 2000RUB for russian post shipping... Or was it decided that shipping will be paid separately?


----------



## [email protected]

t3tan3k said:


> I'm ready to pay, just wondering if I should overpay like 2000RUB for russian post shipping... Or was it decided that shipping will be paid separately?


The shipping will be paid separately. Nobody is adding extra for shipping right now; don't add any extra for shipping yet.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, some have asked about separate shipping and I knew it wasn't going to be an issue but here is the official reply from Vadim about it.-

"Payment for delivery is not a problem, and if you need to send separately, then I will send from myself and from my colleagues. There shouldn't be any problems."


----------



## RFollia

Zany4 said:


> I think we are going to have a problem with PayPal "lifetime" limits for both Sergey and Vadim. Hopefully we don't hit a limit with Vadim now that all payments must go to him directly.
> 
> Otherwise bank wiring money will be the only option unless there are other reputable online payments Vadim can arrange. The Ratnik project had required Western Union.


I have used previously transferwise with the Kronstadt project and worked perfectly


----------



## actionman1

Hello, as I said before can somebody please help me? I mean with amount for my watches in rubles, if need to be sent one by one or can be in 1 payment, where to send and what to put into comments, for paypal transfer and into email for factory? Please write me a message who is so kind to be willing to help me  Thanks guys.


----------



## RFollia

actionman1 said:


> Hello, as I said before can somebody please help me? I mean with amount for my watches in rubles, if need to be sent one by one or can be in 1 payment, where to send and what to put into comments, for paypal transfer and into email for factory? Please write me a message who is so kind to be willing to help me  Thanks guys.


Depends, don't put anything in comments, send to vadim's personal paypal address.
If you want to pay everything in 1 payment, you can try, but paypal can limit your account if the amount is high (eg 4 watches). Which is what happened to me. So paid 50% of the watches and the other 50% from 1st may. But will try sending payment by another waw (western union or whatever)
Once you have paid you have to send to Vadim's email (same email as paypal account) ine message quoting the payment reference and a short note stating the models requested
I took it from this previous post (just deleted sergey's address as it's no loger valid)


Zany4 said:


> Yes to all the previous posts. Vadim has guaranteed refunds if target not met per Tok. If someone has questions about how I submitted my payment, send me a direct message.
> 
> 
> PayPal
> Friends and family to [email protected]
> We pay paypal fees (different if bak transfer versus credit card)
> Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (for me 36000 for bronze meteorite 195ЧСБ)
> "подарок своим детям" in comments (gift for your children)
> 
> Confirmation
> Send screenshot of PayPal confirmation (from PayPal email or website) to [email protected]com
> Include message similar to mine with your order description:
> Привет,
> образец платеж, отправленный [email protected].
> модель: 195ЧСБ с заводной головкой на 9 часов
> циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста
> секундная стрелка: красная
> Спасибо!
> _Hello,
> Sample payment sent to [email protected].
> Model: 195ЧСБ with a winding head for 9 hours
> Dial: meteorite Muonionalusta
> Seconds arrow: red
> Thanks! _


Best regards


----------



## raysson

RFollia said:


> Depends, don't put anything in comments, send to vadim's personal paypal address.
> If you want to pay everything in 1 payment, you can try, but paypal can limit your account if the amount is high (eg 4 watches). Which is what happened to me. So paid 50% of the watches and the other 50% from 1st may. But will try sending payment by another waw (western union or whatever)
> Once you have paid you have to send to Vadim's email (same email as paypal account) ine message quoting the payment reference and a short note stating the models requested
> I took it from this previous post (just deleted sergey's address as it's no loger valid)
> 
> Best regards


Just to be clear... 1) I understand we now send payment to *[email protected]* with nothing in comments, and Sergey is now out of the picture. Does that mean "gifts for your children" is not included on the comments section? 2) We also send our screen shot or email receipt of our paypal payment with watch order and description to Vadim. Does this mean we don't send the order and watch descriptions to *[email protected]o**m* ? In other words, both the separate payment and order goes through Vadim? And finally, 3) postage... sounds like Vadim is flexible on postage to the point they will cover it until we pay later (if I understand right). I think we decided to pay postage separately (later). I like sending postage later when Vadim can update the figure he has already given us. It would be good if we standardized this to make it easier (and less error prone) on them.


----------



## SKUAS72

I paid but no have recived confirmation yet


----------



## SKUAS72

Ha enviado 67.210,46 RUB a Хасанов Вадим Маратович


----------



## tokareva

raysson said:


> Just to be clear... 1) I understand we now send payment to *[email protected]* with nothing in comments, and Sergey is now out of the picture. Does that mean "gifts for your children" is not included on the comments section? 2) We also send our screen shot or email receipt of our paypal payment with watch order and description to Vadim. Does this mean we don't send the order and watch descriptions to *[email protected]o**m* ? In other words, both the separate payment and order goes through Vadim? And finally, 3) postage... sounds like Vadim is flexible on postage to the point they will cover it until we pay later (if I understand right). I think we decided to pay postage separately (later). I like sending postage later when Vadim can update the figure he has already given us. It would be good if we standardized this to make it easier (and less error prone) on them.


Yes you have everything correct, it's much easier to pay now.


----------



## Rimmed762

Apparently I paid to Sergei. How should I proceed?


----------



## KoperViking

Rimmed762 said:


> Apparently I paid to Sergei. How should I proceed?


If you, like me and others, have paid Sergey, then it was as prescribed earlier. Everything ok, do nothing!

Later changed to pay Vadim's PayPal - ie the only one valid/desired now.


----------



## Gman_VI

KoperViking said:


> If you, like me and others, have paid Sergey, then it was as prescribed earlier. Everything ok, do nothing!
> 
> Later changed to pay Vadim's PayPal - ie the only one valid/desired now.


I also originally paid Sergei. Got a response email from Vadim that payment was received. All good.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that I paid later than you. When browsing for information I accidentally jumped over the post(s) that tells to pay straight to Vadim.

Should I ask about it from Vadim?


----------



## Zany4

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that I paid later than you. When browsing for information I accidentally jumped over the post(s) that tells to pay straight to Vadim.
> 
> Should I ask about it from Vadim?


By sending your order details and payment confirmation to [email protected], Vadim is alerted about payments made and by whom. He can see which email address to which payment was sent. I am sure he'll send you a response at some point as long as your payment was actually completed and you confirmed with [email protected].


----------



## [email protected]

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that I paid later than you. When browsing for information I accidentally jumped over the post(s) that tells to pay straight to Vadim.
> 
> Should I ask about it from Vadim?


I originally paid to Sergei and forwarded the PayPal transaction to Sergei's and the factory's emails. Today, I forwarded this same info to Vadim (and cc the factory email to keep them informed); it seems a good idea to email Vadim since the payments are supposed to go through him now. Because of the weekend, I'm not expecting to hear anything back until Monday.

But I would answer yes; I think we should definitely forward the information to Vadim if we had previously paid Sergei.

Edit: But according to Zany4's post above, Vadim is notified via the factory email, so maybe it's redundant:



Zany4 said:


> By sending your order details and payment confirmation to [email protected], Vadim is alerted about payments made and by whom. He can see which email address to which payment was sent. I am sure he'll send you a response at some point as long as your payment was actually completed and you confirmed with [email protected].


----------



## actionman1

How much should I pay for these please? I need price for each piece in case of dividing payments due to paypal requirements

actionman1x195-BR-D-S-Lactionman1x195-SSB-R-S-Lactionman1x195-SSM-M-S-L


----------



## [email protected]

actionman1 said:


> How much should I pay for these please? I need price for each piece in case of dividing payments due to paypal requirements
> 
> actionman1x195-BR-D-S-Lactionman1x195-SSB-R-S-Lactionman1x195-SSM-M-S-L


The order list with prices from Vadim is here:



tokareva said:


> Well I have received some documents from Vadim, it looks like a list of the watches and a contract or something. The list seems to be notarized 😅
> 
> View attachment 15809561
> View attachment 15809562


----------



## taike

[email protected] said:


> The order list with prices from Vadim is here:


Please translate for those of us who don't read russian.


----------



## actionman1

[email protected] said:


> The order list with prices from Vadim is here:


Thank you but form of communication without any customer awareness and making the whole transaction as easy and as transparent as possible is absent and change of rules so many times are the things that totally confused me. I do not speak russian and I really just need clear rules, prices and orders what to do. I am ready to pay straight away. I just need price and hopefully rest I will manage. If somebody is willig to help me I am gratefull, if not I will try myself. Thanks guys. Tomas


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> Please translate for those of us who don't read russian.


Can someone more fluent in Russian assist? This is Ligavesh's translated price list that people are using for payment prices (far right column):










What is the price of the 195 bronze Damascus? 42000 was the original catalog price but that may have come down to 36000.


actionman1?195-BR-D-S-L
195 bronze Damascus sapphire leftactionman124000195-SSB-R-S-L
195 stainless steel brushed regular sapphire leftactionman124000195-SSM-M-S-L
195 stainless steel matte meteorite sapphire left


----------



## Gman_VI

actionman1 said:


> How much should I pay for these please? I need price for each piece in case of dividing payments due to paypal requirements
> 
> actionman1x195-BR-D-S-Lactionman1x195-SSB-R-S-Lactionman1x195-SSM-M-S-L


195 stainless all versions - 24000
195 bronze all versions - 36000


----------



## t3tan3k

Ok, so I just paid RUB 60000 for 195BR and 195SSB (just added this one to the list prior to making a payment).

P.S. also what's the difference between 195SSB and 195SSM?


----------



## [email protected]

t3tan3k said:


> Ok, so I just paid RUB 60000 for 195BR and 195SSB (just added this one to the list prior to making a payment).
> 
> P.S. also what's the difference between 195SSB and 195SSM?


The SSB is for stainless steel brushed and SSM is for stainless steel matte.

(The bronze cases don't have this choice.)


----------



## Kotsov

Was there a price for the pobeda?


----------



## actionman1

Gman_VI said:


> 195 stainless all versions - 24000
> 195 bronze all versions - 36000


thank you and how much i should put in extra for 1 rubber strap? I have ordered and confirmed 2 of them


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Was there a price for the pobeda?


8000


----------



## Rimmed762

May I suggest that current payment instructions and prices would be updated to the first post of this thread? It would be easiest place to check before paying.

Quick browsing doesn't always bring best results. I being a living example. 😁

Where can I find information about Pobeda? 8000 roubles is the price but options. There was a copper washed case and lume available too?

EDIT: Vadim confirmed my payment. 👍


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Will pay before this weekend. Thank you all. Need confirmation for Timer's price (can't see anywhere).
> Besides I have not seen my 4 straps listed. But I'll add them to order,
> Don't know if sending a payment in bulk or 4 separate ones. Best regards.


 Timer price 2026 rubles


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, everything seems to be going well, new orders and payments are arriving on watch.ru . I don't think there is going to be any problem reaching our original goal and it will probably be surpassed.


----------



## Rimmed762

These are very good news. For the price, I would get more but unfortunately I can't invest more now.


----------



## Toldostol

I've paid too

Thanks a lot

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

actionman1 said:


> thank you and how much i should put in extra for 1 rubber strap? I have ordered and confirmed 2 of them


You are welcome. I only see one strap model listed, but not sure whether it is the rubber strap that you are referring to. Maybe one of the other comrades knows.

Ремень в сборе 17АИЖ6.834.002


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> 8000


Cheers. Sorry if I haven't been keeping up, other things on my plate.

So...

195 stainless all versions - 24000
195 bronze all versions - 36000
Pobeda - 8000

Total - 68,000 rubles?

Anyone know if my Pobeda is going to be brass only or should I STFU at this point?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Dear comrades, your enthusiasm is contagious, I still take some time to think about my choice


Well comrade Daniele, if you should start feeling guilty later about saving too much money... you could just send a check for the difference to the Russian federation. 😂

Or just drop it off personally at the Russian embassy in Italy and save on postage 😁


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Timer price 2026 rubles





tokareva said:


> Well comrade Daniele, if you should start feeling guilty later about saving too much money... you could just send a check for the difference to the Russian federation. 😂
> 
> Or just drop it off personally at the Russian embassy in Italy and save on postage 😁


I think its right for Danilao to take his time to get things right for himself.

Its also right to pull his leg a bit as he would do us 

I've had to think about it too, but I committed from the start and on balance need to continue.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well comrade Daniele, if you should start feeling guilty later about saving too much money... you could just send a check for the difference to the Russian federation.
> 
> Or just drop it off personally at the Russian embassy in Italy and save on postage





Kotsov said:


> I think its right for Danilao to take his time to get things right for himself.
> 
> Its also right to pull his leg a bit as he would do us
> 
> I've had to think about it too, but I committed from the start and on balance need to continue.


Haha, I notice how frequenting Russian watches is giving you the humor of Marx, of the brothers, unfortunately


----------



## Ligavesh

Gman_VI said:


> You are welcome. I only see one strap model listed, but not sure whether it is the rubber strap that you are referring to. Maybe one of the other comrades knows.
> 
> Ремень в сборе 17АИЖ6.834.002
> 
> View attachment 15844763


that's the one, it costs 1500 rubles a piece


----------



## willjackson

I am ready to pay. Is there a post that explains the process in detail? I will be sending 33500 rubles to which PayPal address? Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

willjackson said:


> I am ready to pay. Is there a post that explains the process in detail? I will be sending 33500 rubles to which PayPal address? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Please refer to post 2805. Payment to Vadim only, no description.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Cheers. Sorry if I haven't been keeping up, other things on my plate.
> 
> So...
> 
> 195 stainless all versions - 24000
> 195 bronze all versions - 36000
> Pobeda - 8000
> 
> Total - 68,000 rubles?
> 
> Anyone know if my Pobeda is going to be brass only or should I STFU at this point?


I would just order it that way and see what happens.😂
However I will ask Vadim about it again.

If they say no I'll make sure you get a couple of sheets of sandpaper and you can make it brass yourself.😁😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I would just order it that way and see what happens.😂
> However I will ask Vadim about it again.
> 
> If they say no I'll make sure you get a couple of sheets of sandpaper and you can make it brass yourself.😁😂


Everyone's a comedian


----------



## SKUAS72

I paid all.:,,,.no news


----------



## Ligavesh

willjackson said:


> I am ready to pay. Is there a post that explains the process in detail? I will be sending 33500 rubles to which PayPal address? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





tokareva said:


> Comrades! An important message from Vadim-
> "inform the participants not to transfer payment to paypal: [email protected]
> 
> Payment must now be transferred only to mine and without comments."
> 
> Send payment to Vadim only, as a gift, no comment._ [email protected]_





tokareva said:


> Yes you have everything correct, it's much easier to pay now.


Edit: For the second quote from @tokareva , follow the link (click the little arrow) to see what he's responding to.


----------



## Kotsov

Payment made to Vadim and email sent


----------



## willjackson

Does any one know how to say " I purchased a 195-SSM-M-S-L with a red seconds hand with extra strap and a Pobeda and sent 33500 rubles to vadim" in Russian? I keep scrolling through the thread and can't find anything. Thanks alot! I paypaled the money and am working on email now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

willjackson said:


> Does any one know how to say " I purchased a 195-SSM-M-S-L with a red seconds hand with extra strap and a Pobeda and sent 33500 rubles to vadim" in Russian? I keep scrolling through the thread and can't find anything. Thanks alot! I paypaled the money and am working on email now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks to Google translate and some creative cutting and pasting, I managed my first email in Russian!! Paid and email sent to company with screen shots. I hope I didn't mangle the language too much.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## paperinick

I understand that the paypal payment solution has been opted for friends and relatives to Vladim, I do not understand if the paypal payment for goods and services to the factory with an increase of 20% is still available


----------



## tokareva

paperinick said:


> I understand that the paypal payment solution has been opted for friends and relatives to Vladim, I do not understand if the paypal payment for goods and services to the factory with an increase of 20% is still available


Yes, you can still pay that way if you want.


----------



## willjackson

I just got an email from Vadim that said payment received!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## paperinick

tokareva said:


> Yes, you can still pay that way if you want.


which among other things is the only way to be refunded by paypal in the event that the watch is not sent, is lost in the journey, is stolen by some postman
I have to do the math, I still take a few days to decide to buy the watch or not


----------



## Kotsov

willjackson said:


> Does any one know how to say " I purchased a 195-SSM-M-S-L with a red seconds hand with extra strap and a Pobeda and sent 33500 rubles to vadim" in Russian? I keep scrolling through the thread and can't find anything. Thanks alot! I paypaled the money and am working on email now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Just do it in English. Translators wok both ways.

I did mine in English and I received a response in Russian. Two seconds later Googletranslate made it clear.


----------



## Kotsov

Work


----------



## nummer14

paid F&F to our lovely friend Vadim (no notes) and dropped a mail to the marketing gmail account (also put vadim in the mail) and included a screenshot of the payment

let's see how things progress onwards ;-)


----------



## RFollia

Gman_VI said:


> You are welcome. I only see one strap model listed, but not sure whether it is the rubber strap that you are referring to. Maybe one of the other comrades knows.
> 
> Ремень в сборе 17АИЖ6.834.002
> 
> View attachment 15844763


YEs, this is the rubber strap. Best regards


----------



## Danilao

How will we be able to prove the value of the watch in the event of a customs inspection? 
Have those who paid received a receipt indicating the amount paid and referring to the watch purchased? 
I doubt a receipt issued for a gift to Vadim's son can be accepted by customs. 

Tok, could you ask Vadim how they thought of solving this eventual problem? 

Paying 20% more to the company and 20% more to customs would make the offer much less interesting :-/

Edit:

Do we know how to pay directly to the company? 
Couldn't we have a discount of 15% instead of 20 on the paypal fee? 

Edit 2:
Unfortunately, I believe paying directly to the company, via paypal, as "goods and services" is the only solution to guarantee a refund in case of problems with lost or stolen packages, as well as to prove the value of the watch in the event of a customs inspection


----------



## ale9191

I'll pay for the watch when the company PayPal address is available. I prefer to pay 20% more and have no problems later.


----------



## Kotsov

Received a confirmation of the amount received by email and then another asking for address details


----------



## Kotsov

Best thing about paying by PayPal is that you get to see what Vadim looks like.

Which is a lot like Danilao but much much taller.


----------



## Pakecima

The payment is done.


----------



## tokareva

ale9191 said:


> I'll pay for the watch when the company PayPal address is available. I prefer to pay 20% more and have no problems later.


I'll get it for you and any others interested in that option. It's still a great deal even with the additional 20% because of the already reduced price.


----------



## SKUAS72

I paid to days ago and i have not recived nothing


----------



## [email protected]

SKUAS72 said:


> I paid to days ago and i have not recived nothing


Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear back, too.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, a message from Vadim regarding the value.-
"Anyone who has already paid does not need to worry. A set of shipping documents will be created with a price of 3000 rubles per hour. So it will be possible to avoid customs duties."

Also, if I understood him correctly, those who choose to pay the factory will also be subject to the taxes for the whole amount paid.

Vadim said -
"Okay, but then some will also have to pay import duties for the entire purchase."


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> I paid to days ago and i have not recived nothing


Don't worry comrade, you still have your receipt. If you don't get something by tomorrow I will ask about it.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Don't worry comrade, you still have your receipt. If you don't get something by tomorrow I will ask about it.


Ask for me too, please. I paid on the 21st (although didn't forward to Vadim's email until the 23rd).

My order is the only 293 on the list, so it should be easy to identify.


----------



## willjackson

Kotsov said:


> Best thing about paying by PayPal is that you get to see what Vadim looks like.
> 
> Which is a lot like Danilao but much much taller.


Everytime I open my PayPal app, there is Vadim's big happy face! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191

Does Vadim want to convince buyers to choose the PayPal gift option? Why? Maybe it is not possible to pay the factory directly? There is something strane that I don’t like.


----------



## Rista

ale9191 said:


> Does Vadim want to convince buyers to choose the PayPal gift option? Why? Maybe it is not possible to pay the factory directly? There is something strane that I don't like.


It's probably easier for him this way but he doesn't realize things are changing in the EU and declaring low parcel value will not avoid customs anymore. He is correct that anybody who pays +20% will also pay import tax on top of that but that's kinda inevitable now.


----------



## tokareva

ale9191 said:


> Does Vadim want to convince buyers to choose the PayPal gift option? Why? Maybe it is not possible to pay the factory directly? There is something strane that I don't like.


I don't know why, maybe he's buying the watches using his employee discount then reselling them to us.??


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said to contact him to pay the factory.


----------



## Danilao

It is practically certain how we Europeans will run into customs charges but this is not a problem, we are used to supporting a welfare state and public health which treats everyone without too many income differences. 
A bill of 3,000 rubles does not solve the problem and would make it worse. Customs inspectors would detect the inconsistency of the declared price, requesting additional documentation or calculating the taxes on the (full) price found online. 

Anyway I will contact Vadim and let you know .......


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> It is practically certain how we Europeans will run into customs charges but this is not a problem, we are used to supporting a welfare state and public health which treats everyone without too many income differences.
> A bill of 3,000 rubles does not solve the problem and would make it worse. Customs inspectors would detect the inconsistency of the declared price, requesting additional documentation or calculating the taxes on the (full) price found online.
> 
> Anyway I will contact Vadim and let you know .......


Wow Dani, how many customs employees do they have in Italy? They can really devote so much time to finding out the cost of a watch?

Suppose you bought it used, how do they determine the value of it then? What if you bought it on sale?


----------



## Okapi001

For customs purposes, we would need from Vadim something looking like a real invoice, preferably with a letterhead and signature, with our address, and for the true price (so that it will match paypal invoice). Scanned and send by e-mail.


----------



## Rista

tokareva said:


> Suppose you bought it used, how do they determine the value of it then? What if you bought it on sale?


Check out the Aliexpress thread in the F71 forum, there is an EU customs horror story in the last few pages now.

Basically, they can choose not to trust you and determine the value themselves. If you buy something on a huge discount, they can feel free to tax you as if there was no discount at all.

From 1.7.2021. this will not be an issue as you will be taxed at point of purchase but only for items up to 150 euro.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Wow Dani, how many customs employees do they have in Italy? They can really devote so much time to finding out the cost of a watch?
> 
> Suppose you bought it used, how do they determine the value of it then? What if you bought it on sale?


If you run into an inspection and you have a receipt and proof of payment that can be connected to the item you purchased, there is no problem. 
Otherwise, the price of the object is calculated through their ministerial tables or even through the online search and tax and duty are applied to that value (so without proper documentation, the price considered would be the full price of the Zlatoust taken from the official website, I guess). 
I have more than 600 feedbacks on ebay and am ... quite experienced in dealing with hungry customs officers).

Obviously not all packages are checked but the larger ones, well made or which arrive by courier (not regular mail) have a great chance of being stopped and taxed.

This is why it is important for us to have a receipt consistent with the price, which can be linked to the payment and also to the watch purchased


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm thinking on asking Vadim to send me the watches without their boxes, in at least two separate packages - I think that way I could minimize the chance of the packages getting unwanted attention from customs... I never know what to do with the boxes anyway.


----------



## KoperViking

Okapi001 said:


> For customs purposes, we would need from Vadim something looking like a real invoice, preferably with a letterhead and signature, with our address, and for the true price (so that it will match paypal invoice). Scanned and send by e-mail.


I agree, so easily and simply can it be done!
Yes, documents matching our PayPal payment sent us by email, as a back up.

I'm also very experienced about customs and taxes, but as a Norwegian - not Italian or others' borders.. ?


----------



## willjackson

Danilao said:


> I have more than 600 feedbacks on ebay and am ... quite experienced in dealing with hungry customs officers).


On a side note Dani, what is your ebay username? Have I purchased from you before? Can I check out your listings?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> I'm thinking on asking Vadim to send me the watches without their boxes, in at least two separate packages - I think that way I could minimize the chance of the packages getting unwanted attention from customs... I never know what to do with the boxes anyway.


I think this is the best solution too

Zlatoust boxes are big wood cases right?


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> I think this is the best solution too
> 
> Zlatoust boxes are big wood cases right?


They are not too big, and it would be nice to have them, but I wouldn't mind just having the watch (and the papers with it of course) if it means no troubles with customs (or at least if that wold make it less likely).


----------



## Danilao

willjackson said:


> On a side note Dani, what is your ebay username? Have I purchased from you before? Can I check out your listings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My name is Danilaos on ebay but, in ten years of using the platform, I have only sold 2 or 3 things and none of these were a watch (like any Russian watch collector I am a sentimental, I am morbidly attached (even for no reason) to my pieces that I would alienate only for valid emotional reasons).

When you come to visit Florence, maybe I will give you a watch (if you're lucky it will also work) along with the inevitable Lampredotto sandwich which I hope will always abound also on Comrade Tokareva's table


----------



## Rimmed762

I would like to get documents for the price I purchased the watch.

I always calculate customs and VAT as a part of the hobby. Therefore I consider them when I make the purchase. So CIF-price + couple of euros + VAT 24%.

Also, customs are not stupid. Around here when they spot an interesting parcel they will send a request to declare it. Lying would be easy but I won't do it. If I can't pay the fees, I won't purchase. Also, as we know, from China everything comes marked as a gift or low value. Nobody believes that.

I just wish that government would spend less to utopias...


----------



## Ligavesh

Rimmed762 said:


> I would like to get documents for the price I purchased the watch.
> 
> I always calculate customs and VAT as a part of the hobby. Therefore I consider them when I make the purchase. So CIF-price + couple of euros + VAT 24%.
> 
> Also, customs are not stupid. Around here when they spot an interesting parcel they will send a request to declare it. Lying would be easy but I won't do it. If I can't pay the fees, I won't purchase. Also, as we know, from China everything comes marked as a gift or low value. Nobody believes that.
> 
> I just wish that government would spend less to utopias...


They are not stupid, but they let tons of stuff through - like from all the stuff from meranom, komandirskie and other ex-Soviet sellers, _only once _I had to pay VAT (and show the transaction and so fort...) - we're talking here one shipment out of maybe 50. There was a period when they would ask a proof of transaction for every shipment from smaller sellers, but I guess the issue was, these smaller independent sellers weren't declaring the value like meranom or komandirskie did... You mentioned the Chinese as well - not once an issue with those shipments - EXCEPT the last shipment, couple of weeks ago, they asked for transaction proof for stuff that was 19 euros with shipment - though it was a rather large package... But maybe that's a sign of things to come, maybe now they'll ask proof of transaction for ALL shipments. I'll write to Vadim to send me the watches without the boxes, if possible, and at least in two packages - I also plan to pay in two payments - maybe I'll still have to pay the VAT, but I'll do anything to avoid it - screw the German government, IMO (sorry for getting a bit political).


----------



## Rista

That's the thing. With new EU directive it is very questionable if it is worth it to ship stuff without boxes and potentially damage the watch if they are going to inspect the package anyway. With no tax exemption it means they know every package is taxable now if it doesn't have the sticker that VAT has been paid. Whether they will still let stuff through, I don't know, but in theory they shouldn't. I know Germany was against it and wanted to postpone for another year but the rest said no. Buying stuff from Russia in general is going to be so much worse for us EU folk 😕


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> They are not stupid, but they let tons of stuff through - like from all the stuff from meranom, komandirskie and other ex-Soviet sellers, _only once _I had to pay VAT (and show the transaction and so fort...) - we're talking here one shipment out of maybe 50. There was a period when they would ask a proof of transaction for every shipment from smaller sellers, but I guess the issue was, these smaller independent sellers weren't declaring the value like meranom or komandirskie did... You mentioned the Chinese as well - not once an issue with those shipments - EXCEPT the last shipment, couple of weeks ago, they asked for transaction proof for stuff that was 19 euros with shipment - though it was a rather large package... But maybe that's a sign of things to come, maybe now they'll ask proof of transaction for ALL shipments. I'll write to Vadim to send me the watches without the boxes, if possible, and at least in two packages - I also plan to pay in two payments - maybe I'll still have to pay the VAT, but I'll do anything to avoid it - screw the German government, IMO (sorry for getting a bit political).


Comrade, you mean you don't think the government knows how to spend your money better than you do? 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> That's the thing. With new EU directive it is very questionable if it is worth it to ship stuff without boxes and potentially damage the watch if they are going to inspect the package anyway. With no tax exemption it means they know every package is taxable now if it doesn't have the sticker that VAT has been paid. Whether they will still let stuff through, I don't know, but in theory they shouldn't. I know Germany was against it and wanted to postpone for another year but the rest said no. Buying stuff from Russia in general is going to be so much worse for us EU folk 😕


I'll risk it. I think they can wrap it in enough bubble wrap not to get damaged. And if I still end up paying VAT, maybe I'll ask Vadim to sell me the boxes separately. Of course, that's if Vadim agrees to ship without boxes in the first place, otherwise all this is moot.


----------



## tokareva

We have another paid order for whoever is keeping the list updated 🤔😁


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> It is practically certain how we Europeans will run into customs charges but this is not a problem, we are used to supporting a welfare state and public health which treats everyone without too many income differences.
> A bill of 3,000 rubles does not solve the problem and would make it worse. Customs inspectors would detect the inconsistency of the declared price, requesting additional documentation or calculating the taxes on the (full) price found online.
> 
> Anyway I will contact Vadim and let you know .......


You might also want to check if Vadim will send such a manly watch to a city with a feminine name


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> I'll risk it. I think they can wrap it in enough bubble wrap not to get damaged. And if I still end up paying VAT, maybe I'll ask Vadim to sell me the boxes separately. Of course, that's if Vadim agrees to ship without boxes in the first place, otherwise all this is moot.


A friend of mine bought a Seiko from Creation Watches and asked them not to send the box. They didn't even use bubble wrap and after two months the watch came fine 😅 If looks are anything to go by, these look tougher than Seiko...


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, just request a box that hasn't been assembled and put it together when you get it.😂


----------



## SKUAS72

No news about my order


----------



## t3tan3k

Did you send a screenshot of the payment to [email protected] along with the ordered watch description? I didn't get a confirmation for 4 days until I did that.. hope that helps


----------



## SKUAS72

t3tan3k said:


> Did you send a screenshot of the payment to [email protected] along with the ordered watch description? I didn't get a confirmation for 4 days until I did that.. hope that helps


yes i did


----------



## willjackson

Confirmed Agat orders


Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...




docs.google.com





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> Confirmed Agat orders
> 
> 
> Orders World Step 1. PayPal,LAST DAY TO PAY IS 11-JUN 1. Use "Friends and family" to:,[email protected] 2. Include payment for the paypal fees (will be different depending if bank transfer versus credit card) 3. Send your total watch price so they receive in Rubles (example: 36000 for bron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The list is not accurate, I remember SKUAS and Kotsov already paid.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> No news about my order


Let me find out about it any others that haven't received any confirmation.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Let me find out about it any others that haven't received any confirmation.


Please check for me, too. I still haven't heard from Vadim, either.


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> Please check for me, too. I still haven't heard from Vadim, either.


Yes,of course I forgot who it was 🤔🙄
Thanks for letting me know.

*Edit: *I asked Vadim to send both of you confirmation notices, but does he even have your nicknames from the forum? If he doesn't I guess he can just check for anybody he hasn't sent a message to.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Yes,of course I forgot who it was 🤔🙄
> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> *Edit: *I asked Vadim to send both of you confirmation notices, but does he even have your nicknames from the forum? If he doesn't I guess he can just check for anybody he hasn't sent a message to.


He doesn't have my nickname from the forum, but as I said before, I'm the only 293 on the list. If he needs further information, let me know and I can send you a message.


----------



## Gman_VI

[email protected] said:


> He doesn't have my nickname from the forum, but as I said before, I'm the only 293 on the list. If he needs further information, let me know and I can send you a message.


when I placed my order and sent an email, I did not get a confirmation back. I responded to the same email 2 days later asking Vadim to confirm that he received my order and payment. He then responded.


----------



## Zany4

Hungry customs officials should eat Lampredotto. Even it must taste better than VAT.


----------



## t3tan3k

Did "actionman1" and "raysson" wind up making payments? It sounded like they did earlier in the thread, but I don't see them reflected in the list. Just wanted to confirm!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, those who are waiting for payment confirmation from Vadim... he said to contact him for verification of payment.


----------



## Kotsov

I've had verification and a further email asking for the address.

For me the box is important. For me I want to get the watch as cheaply as possible but I'm not going to personally manipulate or influence things. When I do things generally go wrong.


----------



## Kotsov

What does X mean on the payment section of the spreadsheet?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades, those who are waiting for payment confirmation from Vadim... he said to contact him for verification of payment.


Tok, if Vadim replies to your messages, could you ask him to also reply to my email regarding the methods for direct payment to the company? 
After 24h I didn't get any answer and I don't know how to interpret this silence


----------



## RFollia

Regarding boxes issue, wooden boxes used in Zlatoust watches (at least what I got 6 years ago) are pretty much utilitarian, almost military style, nothing bling bling. They are the size of the watch with a sliding lid. I will request mine to be sent individually, that will make 7 shipments, one for every watch, one with the strap and the last one in an envelope with the watches "passport".


----------



## ale9191

Vadim like the Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Pakecima

I paid two days ago and I haven't received any confirmation.


----------



## tokareva

Pakecima said:


> I paid two days ago and I haven't received any confirmation.


Send him a message asking to verify that he has received it. I'm guessing that he has been slightly overwhelmed with messages and payments. He also has to keep up with the regular sales in addition to the orders from the group purchase.


----------



## [email protected]

Vadim has responded confirming my payment.


----------



## Red PeeKay

I think someone else suggested this earlier.... given there are nearly 3000 posts in this thread and I'm not scrolling back through then all to find the specific post... can we amend the very first post and include the instructions for paying... including email addresses etc.

If it's all laid out back there and if things change, just edit it then it's always ready to find. 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

[email protected] said:


> Vadim has responded confirming my payment.


Will this be a symptom of the fact that he is ignoring my email or will he be negotiating with the company to understand how we can pay them? :-/


----------



## Pakecima

Payment confirmed by Vadim.
I had to send mail in Russian at end.


----------



## Zany4

I added the payment instructions from post #2,805 to the order spreadsheet for easier reference.



Kotsov said:


> What does X mean on the payment section of the spreadsheet?


"X" previously meant that people were "ready to pay". Since we are in the payment phase, I removed the Xs from the spreadsheet. Some people are waiting until May 1st, but now is the time for the actual exchange of funds! I know some people are waiting for confirmation or to pay the factory via Vadim directly. We should collectively try to update the speadsheet if possible as we may eventually need to send the info to Vadim to check against the payments he has received.

Order spreadsheet


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Zany4 said:


> I added the payment instructions from post #2,805 to the order spreadsheet for easier reference.
> 
> "X" previously meant that people were "ready to pay". Since we are in the payment phase, I removed the Xs from the spreadsheet. Some people are waiting until May 1st, but now is the time for the actual exchange of funds! I know some people are waiting for confirmation or to pay the factory via Vadim directly. We should collectively try to update the speadsheet if possible as we may eventually need to send the info to Vadim to check against the payments he has received.
> 
> Order spreadsheet


I'm just waiting for my funds transfer into Paypal to show up in my account. Coming from Australia were funds transfer is typically measured in minutes or at most next day it came as a surprise that loading money into paypal is taking 7 days to complete (the money has already left my bank account) so hopefully I will be making the payment tomorrow or Thursday at the latest.

(I don't normally pre-load paypal so this is all an educational experience for me!)


----------



## Danilao

I asked Vadim how to pay the company directly because if I had wanted to pay him I would have already done it.
This below is the answer.
I think I have to start over from the beginning.
Obviously I am more and more worried and will continue to wait. For now it seems to be impossible to pay the company, this thing fills me with suspicion


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> I think someone else suggested this earlier.... given there are nearly 3000 posts in this thread and I'm not scrolling back through then all to find the specific post... can we amend the very first post and include the instructions for paying... including email addresses etc.
> 
> If it's all laid out back there and if things change, just edit it then it's always ready to find.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ok comrade, I updated the ordering instructions at the bottom of the first post. Let me know if it needs anything else or needs to be moved to the top or something.


----------



## Victorv

If the list is ok, and i'm not wrong we have paid 30 watches, so we're on the right direction


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> If the list is ok, and i'm not wrong we have paid 30 watches, so we're on the right direction


Its mice or men time...


----------



## SKUAS72

[email protected] said:


> Vadim has responded confirming my payment.


And me also


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> If the list is ok, and i'm not wrong we have paid 30 watches, so we're on the right direction


I think are several from watch.ru who have paid but aren't even on the list.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> I think are several from watch.ru who have paid but aren't even on the list.


I'm being lazy, but is there a thread on watch.ru for our group buy? I have a watch.ru account and would like to follow it. Maybe I can ask them to update the spreadsheet or confirm and then I can update it.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I'm being lazy, but is there a thread on watch.ru for our group buy? I have a watch.ru account and would like to follow it. Maybe I can ask them to update the spreadsheet or confirm and then I can update it.


Yes, it's on the Vostoks forum.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I asked Vadim how to pay the company directly because if I had wanted to pay him I would have already done it.
> This below is the answer.
> I think I have to start over from the beginning.
> Obviously I am more and more worried and will continue to wait. For now it seems to be impossible to pay the company, this thing fills me with suspicion
> 
> View attachment 15852773


Daniele, if it makes you feel any better I will personally guarantee that you will receive a watch.

Please notice that I didn't say what kind of watch... just a watch 😁😂


----------



## Zany4

removed


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know why some of the names are blue? It's causing some concern, I told them to ignore it but I think we should try to put them in the black category if possible.


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know why some of the names are blue? It's causing some concern, I told them to ignore it but I think we should try to put them in the black category if possible.
> 
> View attachment 15853164


That was just a simple underline and blue text color.. I removed both.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, can somebody go through the list and contact those who haven't paid yet and let them know we are accepting payments?

Maybe this could be done with everyone involved at one time regardless of whether they have paid or not, just to make it easier?

Is there a way to send everyone a message at the same time?


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Daniele, if it makes you feel any better I will personally guarantee that you will receive a watch.
> 
> Please notice that I didn't say what kind of watch... just a watch 😁😂


It's part of the excitement. I feel like I'm getting the full Soviet experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Added a running count of the paid diver watches to cell B25 in the spreadsheet. (It counts the number of cells that say "paid" in column C, minus the number of "pobeda" models from column D.)

As I type this, we're at 22 paid diver watches according to the spreadsheet.


----------



## tokareva

Th


[email protected] said:


> Added a running count of the paid diver watches to cell B25 in the spreadsheet. (It counts the number of cells that say "paid" in column C, minus the number of "pobeda" models from column D.)
> 
> As I type this, we're at 22 paid diver watches according to the spreadsheet.


Thanks for keeping us updated about that and for taking some of the load off of comrade Ligavesh, he deserves a rest 😅


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Daniele, if it makes you feel any better I will personally guarantee that you will receive a watch.
> 
> Please notice that I didn't say what kind of watch... just a watch 😁😂


Invicta


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> That was just a simple underline and blue text color.. I removed both.


It generally means the spreadsheet has detected a email address and put a direct link in. Not a huge cause for concern.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Invicta


In the wake of the Soviet tradition it will be a watch which will celebrate the patience of the people and human humor. 
It is universally known that bureaucracy has a price which for us is equivalent to that 20% more.

Anyway, Vadim answered me further and says he needs my details (name, surname, patronymic, address and size of underwear) before he can explain how to pay directly to the company. 
I sent the data last night and I am waiting for the next task to be overcome in order to receive the first (of many) right stamp on the first (of the many) preventive clearance necessary to access the first (of the very many) steps of knowledge of the payment methods.

However, I remain with the suspicion that something has been lost in the translation and that Vadim will send me a coffin (but perfectly sized for my size and with interiors lined with meteoric stone)


----------



## RFollia

I was delaying rest of payments until may 1st due to my paypal account being limited. Will try to send by western union, transferwise or whatever-


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated about that and for taking some of the load off of comrade Ligavesh, he deserves a rest ?


I'm on a holiday anyway 

My payment should be there in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> In the wake of the Soviet tradition it will be a watch which will celebrate the patience of the people and human humor.
> It is universally known that bureaucracy has a price which for us is equivalent to that 20% more.
> 
> Anyway, Vadim answered me further and says he needs my details (name, surname, patronymic, address and size of underwear) before he can explain how to pay directly to the company.
> I sent the data last night and I am waiting for the next task to be overcome in order to receive the first (of many) right stamp on the first (of the many) preventive clearance necessary to access the first (of the very many) steps of knowledge of the payment methods.
> 
> However, I remain with the suspicion that something has been lost in the translation and that Vadim will send me a coffin (but perfectly sized for my size and with interiors lined with meteoric stone)


I think Vadim will feed you orchids, as an indulgence, rather than sheep's stomach.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Payment just made to Comrade Vadim and email sent to the factory... hopefully all good.


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm having issues sending money to Vadim's paypal, it won't let me do it... Anyone know anything about that?

I have the money on my paypal account, btw.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I'm having issues sending money to Vadim's paypal, it won't let me do it... Anyone know anything about that?
> 
> I have the money on my paypal account, btw.


Perhaps his bank account is over flowing with money... he probably needs to spend a bit too free up space

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I've just made my payment to Comrade Vadim and sent email to the factory (cc'd Vadim) with screenshot of receipt etc.



Ligavesh said:


> I'm having issues sending money to Vadim's paypal, it won't let me do it... Anyone know anything about that?
> 
> I have the money on my paypal account, btw.


I had no trouble sending to Vadim. Are you getting any useful sort of error message from PayPal?


----------



## t3tan3k

look into your PayPal account settings, you may need to verify /reverify your email. In the past I wasn't able to make a transfer until I verified my address again even though I was able to sign in no problem..



Ligavesh said:


> I'm having issues sending money to Vadim's paypal, it won't let me do it... Anyone know anything about that?
> 
> I have the money on my paypal account, btw.


----------



## Zany4

GROUP UPDATE.

So far we as a group (WUS and W.RU) have ordered more than 70 diver watches.
We are in the active process of paying for 44 diver watches.
The approximately 30 remaining to be paid are a mix of Russian comrades and other citizens of the world.
24 diver watches have been fully paid for with more being paid for by the first week of May.
Order spreadsheet

Our Russian comrades participating from watch.ru cannot pay for their watches until all of the "rest of world" PayPal payments are made, totaling Vadim's Ruble requirement. This is because PayPal does not work for payments within Russia and they must transfer money "one-way" to the factory bank account. After Vadim has all of the PayPal payments, he will invoice the Russian residents who have submitted to him the form in the link below.

Russian order form

This group buy IS HAPPENING and everyone is doing a good job getting payments in, but we need to finish all of the "rest of world" payments or our Russian comrades cannot pay. The Russian purchases are critical to the deal going thru as they are a sizable part of the order.

What you can do:

Pay for your watch
Respond that you are out and no longer interested in paying for your order
I have reached out to eveyone who has not paid or responded on both on the watch.ru forum and thru WUS messages so I apologize if you feel bombarded. No matter your decision, there are no hard feelings, but we are trying to move this along for everyone no matter where they reside. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Danilao

I add to Zany's precise analysis that even those who intend to pay directly to the factory at the moment are unable to proceed and are anxiously awaiting (for three days now) information from the not very fast contact with the still Soviet establishment of the former Soviet company :-D


----------



## tokareva

Just a reminder comrades, we all confirmed that we would pay, which is vital to the success of the "project". So if you have changed your mind about owning a Zlatoust please go ahead and pay, then sell your watch for a profit after you get it. You can't buy a used Zlatoust for the prices we are paying.


----------



## Ligavesh

Sent the money to Vadim, also sent him an email with confirmation of my orders (as written in Russian on the google spreadsheet), also asked - if possible - to recieve the watches in two separate shipments, with no boxes.

I think I've done all that I should have done, can someone confirm that we haven't had any changes in the payment process that I don't know about?


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> GROUP UPDATE.
> 
> So far we as a group (WUS and W.RU) have ordered more than 70 diver watches.
> We are in the active process of paying for 44 diver watches.
> The approximately 30 remaining to be paid are a mix of Russian comrades and other citizens of the world.
> 24 diver watches have been fully paid for with more being paid for by the first week of May.
> Order spreadsheet
> 
> Our Russian comrades participating from watch.ru cannot pay for their watches until all of the "rest of world" PayPal payments are made, totaling Vadim's Ruble requirement. This is because PayPal does not work for payments within Russia and they must transfer money "one-way" to the factory bank account. After Vadim has all of the PayPal payments, he will invoice the Russian residents who have submitted to him the form in the link below.
> 
> Russian order form
> 
> This group buy IS HAPPENING and everyone is doing a good job getting payments in, but we need to finish all of the "rest of world" payments or our Russian comrades cannot pay. The Russian purchases are critical to the deal going thru as they are a sizable part of the order.
> 
> What you can do:
> 
> Pay for your watch
> Respond that you are out and no longer interested in paying for your order
> I have reached out to eveyone who has not paid or responded on both on the watch.ru forum and thru WUS messages so I apologize if you feel bombarded. No matter your decision, there are no hard feelings, but we are trying to move this along for everyone no matter where they reside. Have a great weekend!


Excellent work.

One small thing I've paid for all three of my watches


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Just a reminder comrades, we all confirmed that we would pay, which is vital to the success of the "project". So if you have changed your mind about owning a Zlatoust please go ahead and pay, then sell your watch for a profit after you get it. You can't buy a used Zlatoust for the prices we are paying.


I don't know if this is a fair assessment of the situation. Paypal gift payment to a private individual was not one of the original stipulations. There is still some level of risk involved, and everyone is entitled to their own judgement on that. I most likely will go with only one diver now instead of two.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> I don't know if this is a fair assessment of the situation. Paypal gift payment to a private individual was not one of the original stipulations. There is still some level of risk involved, and everyone is entitled to their own judgement on that. I most likely will go with only one diver now instead of two.


Well I can't remember when the payment forms were mentioned either before or after we confirmed, so you may be somewhat correct. However, please remember that the option to pay the factory is still available, it's just a decision based on the theoreticall possibly of something going wrong with the personal payment vs. spending a little more for the factory "security".

I'm fairly sure it would be disasterous for the authorized agent of the factory (Vadim) to somehow cheat the participants. We have the letter from the director with the conditions.

At least you're getting one though and we appreciate it. Maybe you can consider paying Vadim for one and the factory for one? 🤔😁


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> I don't know if this is a fair assessment of the situation. Paypal gift payment to a private individual was not one of the original stipulations. There is still some level of risk involved, and everyone is entitled to their own judgement on that. I most likely will go with only one diver now instead of two.


Yes, duly noted. That is why we are trying to assess where we are and if prospective buyers plans have changed. Like Tok, I encourage everyone to maintain solidarity and follow thru on their commitments as this is a group buy, albeit with some risk.

Alas, the more accurately we know what peoples' actual purchase plans are, the more we know when we will hit our PayPal goal. If that number is lower than the 1.8M rubles Vadim expects, he may or may not be willing to invoice our Russian comrades and the total group buy would be in jeopardy. At that point, Tok would need to contact Vadim and see if he still wants to move forward with the group buy with less diver units sold.

If the buy is cancelled, money would then be returned to us, most likely minus any PayPal fees. So really the only thing at risk at this point are PayPal fees. A quick search on eBay shows the discount on our group buy is so great that selling a watch on eBay for slightly more than what is paid should allow us to recoup the lost PayPal fees and even profit should the watch be priced closer to the factory pricing. Plus, resellers would be shipping from their native countries which may be more attractive to prospective eBay buyers than buying direct from Russia.

Keep the faith!


----------



## reporterreporter

I have paid and notified Vadim.


----------



## gak

Danilao said:


> I add to Zany's precise analysis that even those who intend to pay directly to the factory at the moment are unable to proceed and are anxiously awaiting (for three days now) information from the not very fast contact with the still Soviet establishment of the former Soviet company :-D


We are silent but @Danilao is our spokesperson.

watch.ru have to wait for us etc, doesn't make much sense and I don't want to even know why. Vadim seems to keep making/changing rules all the time, so I take this as one of those rules.


----------



## Zany4

The wait for Russian buyers is that they must be invoiced to direct deposit funds one-way (no refunds) to the factory account. The Russian buyers seem to have a greater risk than we do since they cannot be refunded. That is why they will not be invoiced until we reach our PayPal goal. Vadim may also fear some of the Russians will back out of the purchase but from the watch.ru forum that does not seem to be the case. This is a great deal no matter where you live.

The PayPal goal has been stated to be approximately 1.8M rubles which no one is sure we will get exactly. 50 divers seems to be the realistic threshold Vadim will accept from his pricing and original discussions. We have 46 committed buyers total, including our Russian comrades. We are so close and everyone thinks as long as we pay for at least 50 divers as a group (WUS and W.RU ) that Vadim and the factory will move forward even if the Ruble target is not exactly met. The Pobedas don't count toward our total divers but they were included in the 1.8M Ruble original total.

It is getting close for the time for us all to pay or possibly be left behind. We will only do this together and it may require Tok or someone to reach out to Vadim once we know we are near our 50 diver goal. Until then we have little leverage to convince Vadim other than paying. More participants have promised PayPal payments in the first week of May.

It is important for us all to communicate sincere interest and willingness to proceed. 28 of us have already paid so we are off to a great start. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Danilao

I know at least 5/6 people who, like me, are waiting to understand how to pay the company safely and who, if this is not possible, will abandon the project. 
I therefore hope an answer will arrive soon and that it does not set new funny conditions (economic or concerning gifts to children or sisters) which will not be accepted. 

Today is Friday, I have the impression that until Tuesday we won't have any news from the factory, so let's take it easy and relaxed because if they themselves don't want our money, we won't chase them to pay. 
In the meantime, we hope no one will abandon us due to boredom or discouragement


----------



## t3tan3k

Thinking of also ordering a custom California-style dial I designed made in damasc steel.. Vadim quoted RUB15000 for it.. Or maybe I should just get another 195 to go with the fancy new dial... hmm

Something like this sketch


----------



## KoperViking

reporterreporter said:


> I have paid and notified Vadim.


Excellent! So easy - pay and notify! ?
I think we're doing the best quality watch deal in a long - long time! 
I also don't think Vadim & Zlatoust factory will repeat Group-buy offers for a long - long time..


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I know at least 5/6 people who, like me, are waiting to understand how to pay the company safely and who, if this is not possible, will abandon the project.
> I therefore hope an answer will arrive soon and that it does not set new funny conditions (economic or concerning gifts to children or sisters) which will not be accepted.
> 
> Today is Friday, I have the impression that until Tuesday we won't have any news from the factory, so let's take it easy and relaxed because if they themselves don't want our money, we won't chase them to pay.
> In the meantime, we hope no one will abandon us due to boredom or discouragement


Vadim is on sick leave taking care of his son. He will reveal everything on Wednesday. Please remain patient.

He also said --- 
"I will wait for data on customers who want to pay the plant directly"

1 Last name and first name

2 Country

3 city

4th street

5 house number

6 apartment number

7 contact phone

8 email


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Vadim is on sick leave taking care of his son. He will reveal everything on Wednesday. Please remain patient.


Please let Vadim know that the forum wishes his son well.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Please remain patient.


But we have already said this 88 messages ago (post # 2906) and Vadim's indication - unfortunately - adds nothing (he has already been in possession of the requested data for about a week). 
Why do we have to wait for Wednesday to find out how to pay? 
Tok, I do not want to insist, however, from the first messages (8 months ago) I ask you to clarify the payment methods with the company and, after eight months and a few days from the deadline, we find ourselves in this very unpleasant situation because we trusted vague words.

What surprise is our marketing genius planning for Wednesday? I repeat that we will accept nothing but a direct and straightforward payment, without subterfuge, without a nominee or strange rounds of money.

Last note to note: Wednesday will be May 5, I hope the genius does not expect everyone to be ready to pay in one day.

That said, best wishes for a fast and excellent recovery for the child, if he is sick


----------



## Bossmart

In Russia, from May 1 to May 10, holidays are days off. Cunning Russians took 2 days from the New Year holidays and moved to May))). May 1-2 - Labor Day (this is a holiday, mir - Trud - May) and May 9-Victory Day!!!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I got an email acknowledging my payment from Vadim this morning


----------



## Danilao

Bossmart said:


> In Russia, from May 1 to May 10, holidays are days off. Cunning Russians took 2 days from the New Year holidays and moved to May))). May 1-2 - Labor Day (this is a holiday, mir - Trud - May) and May 9-Victory Day!!!


Comrade Vadim is a workaholic and will return from vacation on Wednesday specifically to respond to our request as he promised to do. 
Maintaining his commitment (i.e. writing an email within the timeline which he himself defined) will be a symptom of seriousness and respect towards us and towards the whole group.

If this is not the case .... We will all treat payment requests with the same seriousness and respect



AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I got an email acknowledging my payment from Vadim this morning


Tok, have you heard the good news? 
This is wonderful! 
I am glad that her son is healed and that the Wednesday date was thrown in at random.

Now that we have solved these ugly problems we shouldn't have any more hindrances and (maybe) we will have some answers before mid-May


----------



## Deepdive

for complete info about number of orders:

I paid for 2 watches, payments sent as paypal gift. Tokareva know details


----------



## Nicola911

Also me ok: I have payed 36000 rubles for my watch and sent the email. Hoping it's not a problem I've changed the watch I want and payed for a 195 Bronze meteorite red second hand INSTEAD then a 195 stainless steel damascus white second hand. I've updated the google sheet. I hope I've done everything correctly. Again all of my gratitude for the organizer of this group


----------



## Zany4

Deepdive said:


> for complete info about number of orders:
> 
> I paid for 2 watches, payments sent as paypal gift. Tokareva know details


Thanks Deepdive! You are only on the spreadsheet for purchasing one diver watch. Did you buy two diver watches or just one diver watch and a Pobeda? Thank you for your participation and payment!


----------



## Deepdive

Zany4 said:


> Thanks Deepdive! You are only on the spreadsheet for purchasing one diver watch. Did you buy two diver watches or just one diver watch and a Pobeda? Thank you for your participation and payment!


just updated spreadsheet, 2x 193.... steel and bronze... paid for both...


----------



## raysson

Just paid for two diver watches and updated the spreadsheet... awaiting confirmation from Vadim. Planning to purchase an additional diver watch later this weekend. I believe the risk is low and worth it. Nothing ventured... nothing gained. Thank you for making this happen!


----------



## Bossmart

Danilao said:


> Comrade Vadim is a workaholic and will return from vacation on Wednesday specifically to respond to our request as he promised to do.


It won't be easy. In Russia, it has only been a week since it became warm, which means fishing, dacha, barbecue, vodka (the flies have woken up).


----------



## reporterreporter

t3tan3k said:


> Thinking of also ordering a custom California-style dial I designed made in damasc steel.. Vadim quoted RUB15000 for it.. Or maybe I should just get another 195 to go with the fancy new dial... hmm
> 
> Something like this sketch
> 
> View attachment 15857258


I'd be interested in one of these, too.


----------



## Zany4

reporterreporter said:


> I'd be interested in one of these, too.


I would assume that's 15000 rub extra added to the prices Vadim has already quoted? That's not cheap. On the watch.ru forum someone is trying to get a Raketa mechanism instead of a Vostok. I beg of everyone to please not complicate the group buy with Vadim more than it already is. ? ?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Anyone have a photo of a bronze with the Damascus dial. If we fall just short I might consider a second 295 bronze with the Damascus dial if I like the look.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Well, paid for pobeda with paypal and 195 CH bronze with WUnion. Spreadsheet updated. Missing timer.
Best regards to all


----------



## Red PeeKay

Vadim has confirmed my payment. Just realised that I don't think Zlatoust offer the Damascus dial in a bronze case... wish they did. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

Zany4 said:


> I would assume that's 15000 rub extra added to the prices Vadim has already quoted? That's not cheap. On the watch.ru forum someone is trying to get a Raketa mechanism instead of a Vostok. I beg of everyone to please not complicate the group buy with Vadim more than it already is. ? ?


RUB15k is the price of a custom dial sized for 195s and has nothing to do with the "group buy".


----------



## Bossmart

Zany4 said:


> I would assume that's 15000 rub extra added to the prices Vadim has already quoted? That's not cheap. On the watch.ru forum someone is trying to get a Raketa mechanism instead of a Vostok. I beg of everyone to please not complicate the group buy with Vadim more than it already is. ? ?


I went through the archives. This Vadim is a sales manager (director) among foreign clients and has been working since the company's revival, somewhere since 2012. If the one you pay is really him (Vadimzlat1 I can forget the nickname, but it sounds like it), I would not worry! With a probability of 99% (1% force majeure) you will get your watch even if there are 30 orders or even less. We are another matter! I'm sure we won't get any invoices for payment, unless there are 50 or more requests from us.
Я покопался в архивах. Этот Вадим - является менеджером (директором) по продажам среди иностранных клиентов и работает со дня возрождения компании, где-то с 2012 г. Если тот кому вы платите действительно он (Vadimzlat1 могу ник подзабыть, но вроде так звучит), Я бы не переживал! С вероятностью 99% (1% форс мажор) вы получите свои часы, даже если будет 30 заказов и даже меньше. Другое дело мы! Я уверен, нам не придут счета на оплату, разве, только, если заявок от нас не будет 50 или больше.


----------



## RFollia

Bossmart said:


> I went through the archives. This Vadim is a sales manager (director) among foreign clients and has been working since the company's revival, somewhere since 2012. If the one you pay is really him (Vadimzlat1 I can forget the nickname, but it sounds like it), I would not worry! With a probability of 99% (1% force majeure) you will get your watch even if there are 30 orders or even less. We are another matter! I'm sure we won't get any invoices for payment, unless there are 50 or more requests from us.
> Я покопался в архивах. Этот Вадим - является менеджером (директором) по продажам среди иностранных клиентов и работает со дня возрождения компании, где-то с 2012 г. Если тот кому вы платите действительно он (Vadimzlat1 могу ник подзабыть, но вроде так звучит), Я бы не переживал! С вероятностью 99% (1% форс мажор) вы получите свои часы, даже если будет 30 заказов и даже меньше. Другое дело мы! Я уверен, нам не придут счета на оплату, разве, только, если заявок от нас не будет 50 или больше.


Thank you! спасибо! благодарю!


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Vadim has confirmed my payment. Just realised that I don't think Zlatoust offer the Damascus dial in a bronze case... wish they did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You can get a Damascus dial with a bronze case.


----------



## paperinick

I wrote to vadim to find out how to pay the factory, i'm waiting for a reply


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> You can get a Damascus dial with a bronze case.


 oooo that complicates things. I assume for a 295 Bronze with a Damascus dial the price will be the same as for the mokume or meteorite dial - 43200 Rub?

Will see how we go with our total numbers and have a think about adding it to my order if we look like we will be just short.

I would want it shipped separately... happy to pay the extra in shipping. Reckon it'll get through customs down here a little easier as a single package.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Tok, please and so that this buying group does not become ridiculous, could you intervene in the conversation with Vadim? 
This character has made me waste a week of time and continues to answer me with a mockery.










The possibility of paying at the factory was foreseen FROM THE FIRST MOMENT but today it seems impossible even paying 20% more. 
Has anyone told a lie? is this a joke?

Why don't we invite Vadim to the seriousness and responsibility that we ask of those who have booked a watch and not yet paid? 
Anyway, I just answered how he intends to pay only to the company and only directly, let's see where we end up.

I am afraid that I will abandon you with bitterness, at least things do not change I feel made fun of by Vadim and also by the organization


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, please and so that this buying group does not become ridiculous, could you intervene in the conversation with Vadim?
> This character has made me waste a week of time and continues to answer me with a mockery.
> 
> View attachment 15861165
> 
> 
> The possibility of paying at the factory was foreseen FROM THE FIRST MOMENT but today it seems impossible even paying 20% more.
> Has anyone told a lie? is this a joke?
> 
> Why don't we invite Vadim to the seriousness and responsibility that we ask of those who have booked a watch and not yet paid?
> Anyway, I just answered how he intends to pay only to the company and only directly, let's see where we end up.
> 
> I am afraid that I will abandon you with bitterness, at least things do not change I feel made fun of by Vadim and also by the organization


Ok I'll try, but I'm not sure that I will have any better results than you. I will send a message immediately.

*Edit: *Ok Dani, I sent him to the message explaining that you and some others understand that the price will increase 20% but still want to pay the factory directly.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> *Edit: *Ok Dani, I sent him to the message explaining that you and some others understand that the price will increase 20% but still want to pay the factory directly.


Thank you, I am an early supporter of this buying group (post # 11 between 3017), in a way I feel responsible for it and would be very bitter to have to give up the watch (and your brotherhood) while being ready also to pay 20% more referring to the paypal commissions which should be paid by the seller


----------



## RFollia

My 195b (bronze) was paid by western union due to some ununderstandable threshold from paypal. As then he has to collect personally funds from a WU office and in Russia it's holiday until 10th hope this does not cause any inconvenience


----------



## Rimmed762

Will the payment window be closed tomorrow?


----------



## tokareva

See below ⬇ 🙄


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> Will the payment window be closed tomorrow?


I don't think so.

*Edit: Last day to pay is May 22 *


----------



## Zany4

3-MAY UPDATE

Many thanks to all who have paid or are being patient with the process to pay the factory direct.
33 of 48 diver watches are paid for with 15 remaining from buyers who are outside of Russia.
There are an additional 22 divers (potential) to be purchased by Russian residents who will be invoiced by Vadim directly after the 48 are paid.
If your name is below, please respond in this thread or with a private message if...
You are still paying by PayPal or Western Union OR
You are waiting for instructions to pay the factory directly (some "soon" status is known)











If your name is in red, someone may send you a friendly reminder by both email (if you have provided it) or thru a WUS direct conversation to update your chosen status (Paying "soon" or OUT) so Tok knows what to tell Vadim.

It seems Vadim may have reached a PayPal limit so if you are having issues, Western Union is another option but possibly Tok can confirm with Vadim.

22-MAY is the last day for PayPal or Western Union payments. Last day to pay the factory directly should be known with other information on WEDNESDAY 4-MAY pending Vadim's update to Tok.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> 3-MAY UPDATE
> 
> Many thanks to all who have paid or are being patient with the process to pay the factory direct.
> 33 of 48 diver watches are paid for with 15 remaining from buyers who are outside of Russia.
> There are an additional 22 divers (potential) to be purchased by Russian residents who will be invoiced by Vadim directly after the 48 are paid.
> If your name is below, please respond in this thread or with a private message if...
> You are still paying by PayPal or Western Union OR
> You are waiting for instructions to pay the factory directly (some "soon" status is known)
> 
> 
> View attachment 15862965
> 
> 
> If your name is in red, someone may send you a friendly reminder by both email (if you have provided it) or thru a WUS direct conversation to update your chosen status (Paying "soon" or OUT) so Tok knows what to tell Vadim.
> 
> It seems Vadim may have reached a PayPal limit so if you are having issues, Western Union is another option but possibly Tok can confirm with Vadim.
> 
> 22-MAY is the last day for PayPal or Western Union payments. Last day to pay the factory directly should be known with other information on WEDNESDAY 4-MAY pending Vadim's update to Tok.


Can we also have a running total of how many haves paid so we know how short we are of our goal.

As previously stated if we are just short, I would consider purchasing a second bronze with Damascus dial if that got us over the line.

It would be handy to have a daily running total as there may be others who might also take another watch.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I am happy to give you a progress report on the collective purchase. These are our steel and bronze housings and blanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Red PeeKay said:


> Can we also have a running total of how many haves paid so we know how short we are of our goal.
> 
> As previously stated if we are just short, I would consider purchasing a second bronze with Damascus dial if that got us over the line.
> 
> It would be handy to have a daily running total as there may be others who might also take another watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Cell B26 of the spreadsheet contains the running total of paid diver watches.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I am happy to give you a progress report on the collective purchase. These are our steel and bronze housings and blanks.
> 
> View attachment 15863031
> View attachment 15863032
> View attachment 15863035
> View attachment 15863036
> View attachment 15863037
> View attachment 15863038


Giddy

Is Vadim trapped by the foot?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Giddy
> 
> Is Vadim trapped by the foot?


You noticed that too, huh...🤔😅

Actually I was thinking what an interesting looking shoe it is with the ventilation holes in the top. I've never seen anything exactly like it, must be a Russian brand.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I am happy to give you a progress report on the collective purchase. These are our steel and bronze housings and blanks.
> 
> View attachment 15863031
> View attachment 15863032
> View attachment 15863035
> View attachment 15863036
> View attachment 15863037
> View attachment 15863038


lovely mokume patterns


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> lovely mokume patterns


Yes I'm regretting not getting one, maybe in the future.🤔


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> You noticed that too, huh...🤔😅
> 
> Actually I was thinking what an interesting looking shoe it is with the ventilation holes in the top. I've never seen anything exactly like it, must be a Russian brand.


Group buy?


----------



## Okapi001

I appologize for the noob question, but what is the difference between the 193, 195 and 295 case? I see all three are possible in bronze with meteorite, so I would like to check before paying.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> I appologize for the noob question, but what is the difference between the 193, 195 and 295 case? I see all three are possible in bronze with meteorite, so I would like to check before paying.


193 (and 293) are bigger, 53mm in diameter - the 195 and 295 are 46mm. Further, the 29x case is a supposedly a 'modernized' case - as far as I understand - I think it allows for greater WR and it has some other unclear advantages, like ability to change the movement with a different type and... to be honest, I need to clear that up myself, too, even though I have a 295 in my orders 😅 Initially I ordered it cause I thought mokume gane dials come only with 295/293/292 cases, but apparently they come with the 'normal' (195 bronze/193 bronze) cases, too. Further still, the 29x cases have a different, flatter bezel edge, which is not to everyone's liking, but apparently you can specify to have the 'old' style rounded bezel on it (which is what I did)...

All in all, very complicated and unclear - apparently it just has to be like that with Zlatoust.


----------



## RFollia

Wow, look at the massive stainless steel cylinders.... 
My WU payment was sent to Vadim Khasanov but with no more data. Forwarded the transaction code to him. Will forward everything to factory email when the timer has been paid. But there is no "official" price for timer, is it?


----------



## t3tan3k

I just paid for custom dial via PayPal with no problems, so that method of payment is still working


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> You noticed that too, huh...
> 
> Actually I was thinking what an interesting looking shoe it is with the ventilation holes in the top. I've never seen anything exactly like it, must be a Russian brand.


Looks like Crocs. We have them here in 'Murica.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just got a email from Vadim requesting my mailing details so it looks like its full speed ahead now! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

It seems that it is possible to pay the company only by bank transfer (still paying the additional 20% more), which excludes the guarantees of paypal (however, making the aforementioned 20% useless). 
I asked Vadim for further clarification. 

I have to admit he is taking me for exhaustion :-D


----------



## Kotsov

This is the thread that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Danilao

Official update for those who were waiting: it is not possible to pay the company directly via paypal, only by bank transfer


----------



## Nicola911

I've seen the total amount of the watch payed stopped at 33 so... I decided to buy another one for me! I've just payed a new one stainless steel 195 meteorite, I've sent a new email to Vadim and I'm going to add it on the bottom of the list


----------



## Kotsov

Nicola911 said:


> I've seen the total amount of the watch payed stopped at 33 so... I decided to buy another one for me! I've just payed a new one stainless steel 195 meteorite, I've sent a new email to Vadim and I'm going to add it on the bottom of the list


Thats the spirit


----------



## gak

Danilao said:


> Official update for those who were waiting: it is not possible to pay the company directly via paypal, only by bank transfer


That is odd but then what does that 20% covers and for whom?


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Wow, look at the massive stainless steel cylinders....
> My WU payment was sent to Vadim Khasanov but with no more data. Forwarded the transaction code to him. Will forward everything to factory email when the timer has been paid. But there is no "official" price for timer, is it?


Comrade, I thought I gave you the price for the timer several posts back. Let me try to find it.

*Edit: Timer is 2026 rubles*


----------



## Danilao

gak said:


> That is odd but then what does that 20% covers and for whom?


Probably that 20% are taxes that the company avoids by going through the "gray market" through Vadim and our gifts to his son.

Filed the possibility of paying directly to the factory via paypal, I am trying to understand with Vadim how it would be possible to reduce at least the troubles in customs


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Probably that 20% are taxes that the company avoids by going through the "gray market" through Vadim and our gifts to his son.
> 
> Filed the possibility of paying directly to the factory via paypal, I am trying to understand with Vadim how it would be possible to reduce at least the troubles in customs


Maybe he could send you the watch in several different shipments? ??


----------



## RFollia

tokareva said:


> Comrade, I thought I gave you the price for the timer several posts back. Let me try to find it.
> 
> *Edit: Timer is 2026 rubles*


Thank you, I asked Vadim when sent him the receipts but was told to wait until paid in full for the rest (which I did, only waiting for him to collect the funds from WU). So don't know what to do.
Best regards


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just got a reply from Vadim with regard to getting the bronze watch "etched". His reply was
"Цена 295ЧСБ с орнаментом " 
which I believe translates to "Price 295ChSB with ornament" which I think converts to approx $430 USD. Its strange he quotes in ChSB (SwissBorg which is some cryptocurrency), not sure how I would pay that!! He sent through some photos of people are interested...


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> You can get a Damascus dial with a bronze case.


Tokareva, it's not in the table. Do you know how much a 295 Bronze with a Damascus dial would cost?? Thanks.


----------



## RFollia

So paid timer today and updated spreadsheet.
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Just got a reply from Vadim with regard to getting the bronze watch "etched". His reply was
> "Цена 295ЧСБ с орнаментом "
> which I believe translates to "Price 295ChSB with ornament" which I think converts to approx $430 USD. Its strange he quotes in ChSB (SwissBorg which is some cryptocurrency), not sure how I would pay that!! He sent through some photos of people are interested...
> 
> View attachment 15865126
> 
> View attachment 15865127
> 
> 
> View attachment 15865128


430 usd for engraving? hm... not cheap, but not out of this world for something so pretty...


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Tokareva, it's not in the table. Do you know how much a 295 Bronze with a Damascus dial would cost?? Thanks.


The dial doesn't matter, the price changes according to the type of the case. A 295 Bronze costs 43,200 rubles.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> The dial doesn't matter, the price changes according to the type of the case. A 295 Bronze costs 43,200 rubles.


Thanks Ligavesh for explaining that, will seriously consider it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> 430 usd for engraving? hm... not cheap, but not out of this world for something so pretty...


Interestingly...I have a couple of Magrette watches and his cheapest SS engraved watch starts at $1600 USD and then jumps to $3200 USD.

So I'm looking at it as I'm getting a bronze unique timepiece for under $1000 USD and if I add in the ornamentation for another $400 USD, then I'm still getting it cheaper with the discount than if I bought a plain Zlatoust off their website.

And I'm now getting a very unique watch!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Are you sure that engraving costs 400USD? Because it might be that engrave*d *watch costs 420USD.


----------



## gak

Danilao said:


> Probably that 20% are taxes that the company avoids by going through the "gray market" through Vadim and our gifts to his son.
> 
> Filed the possibility of paying directly to the factory via paypal, I am trying to understand with Vadim how it would be possible to reduce at least the troubles in customs


I think it was just a leverage to force every one to pay gifts to his son and avoid loose Paypal protection. Otherwise


Rimmed762 said:


> Are you sure that engraving costs 400USD? Because it might be that engrave*d *watch costs 420USD.


 Or ChSB means totally different thing.


----------



## Zany4

I thought CHSB Is the shorthand we are using for a bronze watch. Has nothing to do with currency. 295CHSB just means a 295 bronze watch but no associated price.


----------



## Ligavesh

I thought he was joking with the ChSB, or?...


----------



## Kotsov

I'm lost...


----------



## t3tan3k

Guess I'll call my design the Southern California dial ))) Just paid for two of these - one in Damask and the other in Mokume..

t3tan3k


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, a message from Vadim ----

"What is 192-BR-M-S-L, specify"


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, a message from Vadim ----
> 
> "What is 192-BR-M-S-L, specify"


I think

192 case
Bronze
Meteorite 
Sapphire 
Left crown

What do I win?


----------



## Zany4

t3tan3k said:


> Guess I'll call my design the Southern California dial ))) Just paid for two of these - one in Damask and the other in Mokume.


Should I add these new "Cali" watches to the order tracking spreadsheet for you as paid 5-MAY?


----------



## t3tan3k

Zany4 said:


> Should I add these new "Cali" watches to the order tracking spreadsheet for you as paid 5-MAY?


No, let's leave them out of it - it was more or less a separate order so I'll just deal with Zlatoust directly on it. Just wanted to share, that's all )

t3tan3k

edit: I should clarify that I simply ordered the custom dials, not 2 more watches )


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, a message from Vadim ----
> 
> "What is 192-BR-M-S-L, specify"


 
Who sent Vadim our internal designations instead of their official Russian designations for the watch (that you can copy/paste from the spreadsheet)?


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Just got a reply from Vadim with regard to getting the bronze watch "etched". His reply was
> "Цена 295ЧСБ с орнаментом "
> which I believe translates to "Price 295ChSB with ornament" which I think converts to approx $430 USD. Its strange he quotes in ChSB (SwissBorg which is some cryptocurrency), not sure how I would pay that!! He sent through some photos of people are interested...
> 
> View attachment 15865126
> 
> View attachment 15865127
> 
> 
> View attachment 15865128


Just a throwaway thought - if I don't ask for engraving now (don't know whether it's even possible atm), I can see myself sending my bronze Agat to Vadim for engraving sometime in the future - it definitely makes quite a difference - might even put up with the size/bulkiness of the watch and wear it every day just to admire it...


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Just a throwaway thought - if I don't ask for engraving now (don't know whether it's even possible atm), I can see myself sending my bronze Agat to Vadim for engraving sometime in the future - it definitely makes quite a difference - might even put up with the size/bulkiness of the watch and wear it every day just to admire it...


I'm torn... The engraving is very pretty, but I'm not sure if such a manly watch as this is supposed to be pretty.

(In an ideal world, I would have one with engraving and one without to wear as the situation dictates.)

I'm definitely curious what the actual price would be for engraving.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Who sent Vadim our internal designations instead of their official Russian designations for the watch (that you can copy/paste from the spreadsheet)?


I don't know, he just wants to know what it means is all that I know.🙄😅


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I don't know, he just wants to know what it means is all that I know.??


What was the middle one again


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> I'm torn... The engraving is very pretty, but I'm not sure if such a manly watch as this is supposed to be pretty.
> 
> (In an ideal world, I would have one with engraving and one without to wear as the situation dictates.)
> 
> I'm definitely curious what the actual price would be for engraving.


I'll find out how much for engraving.


----------



## tokareva

Duplicate


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'll find out how much for engraving.


Thanks Tokareva, I suspect Vadim is quoting me "full prices" and not the group deal. I will be interested to see what price he gives you.

I'm not even sure why he is quoting me prices in crypto currency and not rubles.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> I'm torn... The engraving is very pretty, but I'm not sure if such a manly watch as this is supposed to be pretty.
> 
> (In an ideal world, I would have one with engraving and one without to wear as the situation dictates.)
> 
> I'm definitely curious what the actual price would be for engraving.


Are you saying tattoos are not very manly?  I'm thinking that having my watch engraved is like getting tattoos....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks Tokareva, I suspect Vadim is quoting me "full prices" and not the group deal. I will be interested to see what price he gives you.
> 
> I'm not even sure why he is quoting me prices in crypto currency and not rubles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Comrade, he's describing the watch, it's just a coincidence that the model matches the crypo currency 😂


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrade, he's describing the watch, it's just a coincidence that the model matches the crypo currency 😂
> 
> View attachment 15866566


Finally it's clear in what way 29x cases differ from the 19x - paging @Okapi001 . And to be honest, again, I really thought @Red PeeKay was joking about the cryptocurrency, I thought Vadim had just said 430 usd for engraving


----------



## t3tan3k

so a few questions:

1. do the 195 and 295 have the same case?
2. What is the difference in bezels (anyone got side profile photos?)
3. what if any is the total height difference between the two?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrade, he's describing the watch, it's just a coincidence that the model matches the crypo currency
> 
> View attachment 15866566


Thanks Tokareva, now it makes sense. I'm still expecting the engraving to cost a bit, it won't be cheap. Hopefully a lot less than what I thought

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks Tokareva, now it makes sense. I'm still expecting the engraving to cost a bit, it won't be cheap. Hopefully a lot less than what I thought
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's much much less...10,000 rubles or around $133


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> It's considerably less...10,000 rubles or around $133


Can they engrave the SS case?


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Can they engrave the SS case?


Yes, and bracelets too! 😃


----------



## t3tan3k

tokareva said:


> Yes, and bracelets too! 😃
> 
> View attachment 15866668


!!! wow


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I think
> 
> 192 case
> Bronze
> Meteorite
> Sapphire
> Left crown
> 
> What do I win?


You don't win anything because there is no such thing...? ?
Only a 292 CHSb

However, you did interpret the description correctly.


----------



## tokareva

t3tan3k said:


> so a few questions:
> 
> 1. do the 195 and 295 have the same case?
> 2. What is the difference in bezels (anyone got side profile photos?)
> 3. what if any is the total height difference between the two?


 I don't know, the answers to those questions. They look very similar to me with the exception of the bezels. You can see some 295 CHSB pictures here.



https://russian.watch/watches


----------



## Bossmart

I studied the topic. I can be sure that 19x from 29x differ in a thicker sapphire (glass), this is necessary for water protection (700 meters), as well as a different composition of metal (metal removed from ships and melted). It is possible that all the add-ons are linked and only go with 29x hours.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> It's much much less...10,000 rubles or around $133


Okay.... I'm in! 

Is Vadim still accepting PayPal, I will add the extra for the engraving.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Yes, and bracelets too!
> 
> View attachment 15866668
> 
> View attachment 15866669
> View attachment 15866671
> View attachment 15866672


And now I'm a bit conflicted....I was thinking of adding another 295 Bronze with a Damascus dial but.... that SS engraved with a Damascus dial... that could also be a stunner.

Some of the photos of SS Damascus look great .... so what to do...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

@Ligavesh
295ЧСБ "Price 295ChSB with ornament" 
Means price of the watch model 295ЧСБ, as ЧСБ is transliterated into latin alphabet by translator as ChSB, as "Ч" in Russian is "Ch", "С" is "s" and "Б" is "B"
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> It's much much less...10,000 rubles or around $133


pffff... can we still add that to our orders? I guess why not? gonna try to ask Vadim about it, just gotta figure out which watch I'd want engraved - maybe all of them 😂


----------



## Deepdive

tokareva said:


> Comrades, a message from Vadim ----
> 
> "What is 192-BR-M-S-L, specify"


I think I know why he asked this.

I sent him mail yesterday asking for price for that.
but its copy from his pricelist, I dont know russian codes because no exist, or I am blind...


----------



## Deepdive

tokareva said:


> I don't know, he just wants to know what it means is all that I know.🙄😅


I did. Where I can find


Ligavesh said:


> Who sent Vadim our internal designations instead of their official Russian designations for the watch (that you can copy/paste from the spreadsheet)?


I asked, because dont see russian codes anywhere...


----------



## Danilao

I paid for my watch and updated the list last night. I had to give up and give a gift to Vadim's son. 

Given how we've narrowed down the options now I expect everything will flow very quickly


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> I paid for my watch and updated the list last night. I had to give up and give a gift to Vadim's son.
> 
> Given how we've narrowed down the options now I expect everything will flow very quickly


I'm sure Vadim's son will appreciate the gift Daniele 😁😂

What can you tell us about the other comrades who were wanting to only pay the factory? What are they going to do?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I'm sure Vadim's son will appreciate the gift Daniele
> 
> What can you tell us about the other comrades who were wanting to only pay the factory? What are they going to do?


Tok, do you want some advice for friends who would like to pay the company directly? 
My advice is: give up, change your mind, forget it.

It is possible to pay the company only by bank transfer and this makes the 20% more requested rather useless, even considering that there are no paypal guarantees.

On the other hand, the company will be able to produce official receipts corresponding to the amount paid or to an imaginary amount which may be useful to you or in the case of customs inspection.

At this point those who were waiting for answers have no more justifications... It is time to choose whether to drink or drown


----------



## Ofrankb

What's going on with the crown ?


----------



## taike

Ofrankb said:


> What's going on with the crown ?


It will pass to the anointed one in due course


----------



## Pajaro secretario

Hi
Due to personal circumstances I can t continue in the project. Leave my space in case somebody decides to order more watches. I am sorry 
Best regards comrades


----------



## BizzyC

Followed all the instructions and paid today. I appreciate everyone that took the leap of faith before me. Hopefully it all works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Yes, and bracelets too! 😃
> View attachment 15866672


How much are the engraved bracelets? (I need a bracelet anyway.)


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> How much are the engraved bracelets? (I need a bracelet anyway.)


7000 rubles. 🙄😒


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> 7000 rubles. 🙄😒


I went ahead and took the plunge and paid Vadim for the engraved case and bracelet.

He told me the total was 10,000 rubles (for both).


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> I went ahead and took the plunge and paid Vadim for the engraved case and bracelet.
> 
> He told me the total was 10,000 rubles (for both).


Congratulations, the bracelet is a little pricey, but it's also very nice.

Edit: Well, after I looked up the exchange rate it doesn't seem like a bad deal at all. 👍👍👍


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> I went ahead and took the plunge and paid Vadim for the engraved case and bracelet.
> 
> He told me the total was 10,000 rubles (for both).


 What? He quoted me 10,000 rubles just for the engraving... WTF

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Red PeeKay said:


> What? He quoted me 10,000 rubles just for the engraving... WTF
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Did you ask about the bracelet? Ask him if the bracelet is included and see what he says.

I'll just say that I sent him an email, including the pictures Tok posted in this thread, and asked him how much it would be to have the case engraved and to purchase an engraved bracelet. He tersely responded that it would be 10,000 rubles.

I sent him an email response, specifically asking him if that was only for the case, or if that was for both the case and the bracelet. He responded that it was for both.

Then I sent him payment of 10,000 rubles to his PayPal, and then I emailed the screenshot of the PayPal transaction to Vadim's email and the Zlatoust marketing email (keeping it in the same email chain as the watch I already paid for), explicitly stating that I want an engraved case and bracelet for this watch, and I asked Vadim to respond confirming that the payment was good. He responded that the payment is good.

With all that, it's still possible that something got lost in translation, but Vadim seemed to understand that I want both the case and bracelet engraved, and I sent him the payment he asked for and he responded that the payment is good.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Paid my 10k roubles for the engraving on my bronze 295 mokume.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## paperinick

Dear friends,

I acknowledge that it is not possible to pay for the watch with the Paypal goods and services method. Consequently, it is no longer my interest to participate in this group, I don't want to give money to such a cumbersome person without protection.

I thank the people who have done their best to carry out this project. In the future it would be better to define the payment methods and the type of shipment with the relative costs even before collecting buyers. A greeting and good luck


----------



## [email protected]

Red PeeKay said:


> Paid my 10k roubles for the engraving on my bronze 295 mokume.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


With or without the bracelet?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, how are we doing with the payments? How many more need to pay?


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Comrades, how are we doing with the payments? How many more need to pay?


Have all the orders from the Russian forum been filled in?


----------



## Zany4

For non-Russian, non factory invoiced participants, 37 have paid out of 41. There are 6 more potential buyers for 7 watches that have not responded. This doesn’t take into account the 22 Russians Vadim must invoice directly. I don’t know how to facilitate or track those watch.ru participant payments.


----------



## Danilao

From what I understand we will have to wait for the payment deadline set for May 22nd. 
Subsequently, the Russian comrades will have to collect the payments (I imagine they will need a couple of weeks?) and pay them, in a single solution, to the company. 
At that point, production or shipping will begin, I have not yet understood this exactly. 

But it doesn't matter, currently we just have to wait and keep our fingers crossed :-D


----------



## Kotsov

I think we just go with the flow from this point.

We've paid.
We expect what we paid for.


Lets see what happens.


----------



## tokareva

I think we're doing fine, there are still more orders coming in from watch.ru.😀 

I also have some exciting news to report a little later.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I think we're doing fine, there are still more orders coming in from watch.ru.?
> 
> I also have some exciting news to report a little later.


Danilao is cured of the lampredotto?


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Danilao is cured of the lampredotto?


Unfortunately, I sent it all as a gift to Vadim's son and now I'm in abstinence. 
I will buy the next lampredotto sandwich when the watch arrives, that is, for the wedding of my son who is currently eight years old


----------



## willjackson

Danilao said:


> Unfortunately, I sent it all as a gift to Vadim's son and now I'm in abstinence.
> I will buy the next lampredotto sandwich when the watch arrives, that is, for the wedding of my son who is currently eight years old


Lampredotto, a tripe-lover's dream!  Sorry Dani, not for me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

willjackson said:


> Lampredotto, a tripe-lover's dream!  Sorry Dani, not for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Will, the Russian winter is long and cold; we have some time to fool in waiting for the next meteorite to fall. 
As soon as hunger bites your bowels, his majesty the Lampredotto will seem very good and desirable to you ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Will, the Russian winter is long and cold; we have some time to fool in waiting for the next meteorite to fall.
> As soon as hunger bites your bowels, his majesty the Lampredotto will seem very good and desirable to you ;-)


Perhaps the arrival of another meteorite is Tokarevas news....


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Perhaps the arrival of another meteorite is Tokarevas news....


Tokareva's meteorism will be explosive, I agree, but I didn't want to expose his constipation issues in public...


----------



## diyounes

Very nice watch, but cannot wear this with such a large crown!


----------



## [email protected]

diyounes said:


> Very nice watch, but cannot wear this with such a large crown!


That's why most people are requesting a crown on the left instead of the right.

This is a real diver watch!


----------



## tokareva

I'm


diyounes said:


> Very nice watch, but cannot wear this with such a large crown!


Here's a smaller one, probably not rated for 700 meters though ?










Sorry, I couldn't resist...?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'm
> 
> Here's a smaller one, probably not rated for 700 meters though
> 
> View attachment 15876912
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...


I didn't realise strawberry dials were an option... where's that on the list... I'm in, a 295 lefty with a strawberry dial! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## diyounes

tokareva said:


> I'm
> 
> Here's a smaller one, probably not rated for 700 meters though ?
> 
> View attachment 15876912
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...?


Amazing ? where did you find this ???


----------



## Danilao

diyounes said:


> Amazing  where did you find this


If you had followed the buying group from the beginning, you would know how the contribution of our fellow floral arrangers was fundamental ;-)


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'm
> 
> Here's a smaller one, probably not rated for 700 meters though ?
> 
> View attachment 15876912
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...?


Black seconds hand? Clearly franken.


----------



## odb5005

There any spots left at this point? 157 pages is a bit to slough through.


----------



## Red PeeKay

odb5005 said:


> There any spots left at this point? 157 pages is a bit to slough through.


Yes I believe there is. See the first post where the spreadsheet is linked. It lists most of your options ie. Bronze, SS, lefty crown vs traditional etc. Also indicates price per watch in roubles.

Any problems just post here and someone will help out. I did recommend the strawberry dial... vary rare! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

odb5005 said:


> There any spots left at this point? 157 pages is a bit to slough through.


Yes, we are still taking orders, but you need to hurry. The last day to pay is May 22.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, here is an update on the production of meteorite dials.



























































*Edit: I will try to add the video.*


----------



## Zany4

odb5005 said:


> There any spots left at this point? 157 pages is a bit to slough through.


The payment instructions and final pricing are in the spreadsheet linked below. You don't need to add your name to this spreadsheet. I will do it if you confirm your order in this message thread.

Order spreadsheet


----------



## tokareva

Ok, I think I figured out how to post the video.🤔🙄


----------



## RFollia

Zany4 said:


> The payment instructions and final pricing are in the spreadsheet linked below. You don't need to add your name to this spreadsheet. I will do it if you confirm your order in this message thread.
> 
> Order spreadsheet


Amazing.
Would love to be able to download these pics to my Zlatoust project album....


----------



## Kotsov

Thats a gallstone caused by excess lampredotto. Swizz.


----------



## Danilao

RFollia said:


> Amazing.
> Would love to be able to download these pics to my Zlatoust project album....


I guess you are talking about OUR Zlatoust project album, aren't you?

Have you already included in your notes a mention to His Majesty Commissioner of the People, the Lampredotto who has given so much contribution to this project?

In the socialist spirit that distinguishes us, I invite you to share your paper, indeed I do not understand why you have not yet shown us the draft :-D



Kotsov said:


> Thats a gallstone caused by excess lampredotto. Swizz.


The Lampredotto dial stunned me like kryptonite does with Superman, which is why I decided to give a bag of euros to Vadim's son.

When I think back to this circumstance I am convinced that I have done a stupid thing, if instead I think back to the question while I look at the photos published above the whole thing returns to seem absolutely logical and obvious.

I can therefore affirm with absolute firmness and decision how the meteoric material has an unhealthy effect on superheroes which evidently I am


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I guess you are talking about OUR Zlatoust project album, aren't you?
> 
> Have you already included in your notes a mention to His Majesty Commissioner of the People, the Lampredotto who has given so much contribution to this project?
> 
> In the socialist spirit that distinguishes us, I invite you to share your paper, indeed I do not understand why you have not yet shown us the draft :-D
> 
> The Lampredotto dial stunned me like kryptonite does with Superman, which is why I decided to give a bag of euros to Vadim's son.
> 
> When I think back to this circumstance I am convinced that I have done a stupid thing, if instead I think back to the question while I look at the photos published above the whole thing returns to seem absolutely logical and obvious.
> 
> I can therefore affirm with absolute firmness and decision how the meteoric material has an unhealthy effect on superheroes which evidently I am


And your superpower is floristry.

To the max.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> And your superpower is floristry.
> 
> To the max.


You will be my trusty steed, I promise you.
Flower power to all your friends


----------



## Kotsov

White Vespa for you Danilao. Pillion.


----------



## Kotsov

The meteorite is a fair size. For some reason I thought it would be bought pre processed into sheets or a block.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> The meteorite is a fair size. For some reason I thought it would be bought pre processed into sheets or a block.


And of course we are assuming it fell out of the sky and not out the back of some truck coming from a Russian quarry...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> White Vespa for you Danilao. Pillion.


British friend, you will never catch me with your scooter!










I'll pick you up at 6 PM, if we hurry we will arrive at the birthday party of Vadim's son in the Seychelles islands in time for the definitive orgy


----------



## SKUAS72

One question..until now we have to wait 3 months to get the watches...right.?


----------



## [email protected]

SKUAS72 said:


> One question..until now we have to wait 3 months to get the watches...right.?


Probably. I think Vadim somewhere said they would try to ship watches more quickly, if possible, but no guarantees.

Of course, the payment deadline isn't until May 22nd and then the Russian board has their own payment arrangements, so we probably have to wait for all that to be sorted, first.


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> Probably. I think Vadim somewhere said they would try to ship watches more quickly, if possible, but no guarantees.
> 
> Of course, the payment deadline isn't until May 22nd and then the Russian board has their own payment arrangements, so we probably have to wait for all that to be sorted, first.


2022 then maybe?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

So do we know for certain that we have reached our minimum number target that have had to pay? I'm assuming the spreadsheet doesn't reflect those paying the factory direct etc. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> So do we know for certain that we have reached our minimum number target that have had to pay? I'm assuming the spreadsheet doesn't reflect those paying the factory direct etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I think it would be difficult for the factory not to proceed given they have committed to purchasing and processing the meteorite. My guess is that they will start production and assembly when they can and work down the paid orders. The train is in motion?


----------



## tokareva

Well I just got a message from Vadim asking why payments have stopped. Who hasn't paid yet? Come on people, I realize that things can happen, but we've known that we were going to pay for about a year now and also committed to the purchase. Please follow through and pay for your watches.

There is going to be another group purchase with a completely different type of material for the case, and I would hate for anybody to miss the opportunity to get in on it because of not following through with this one.

If you haven't paid yet, please let us know when you are ready to pay, thank you.


----------



## Danilao

Maybe we could ask Vadim if he has a vague idea of how to proceed. Provided that giving us some news about the future of our investment is not too much trouble for him. 

Kots, forget the train, I told you I'm coming to get you on a Vespa! 
In the meantime, get ready, you only have 3 months to make yourself beautiful


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Maybe we could ask Vadim if he has a vague idea of how to proceed. Provided that giving us some news about the future of our investment is not too much trouble for him.
> 
> Kots, forget the train, I told you I'm coming to get you on a Vespa!
> In the meantime, get ready, you only have 3 months to make yourself beautiful


I think the Lampredotto might have had a permanent effect on you....


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Maybe we could ask Vadim if he has a vague idea of how to proceed. Provided that giving us some news about the future of our investment is not too much trouble for him.
> 
> Kots, forget the train, I told you I'm coming to get you on a Vespa!
> In the meantime, get ready, you only have 3 months to make yourself beautiful


He said there are 20 from watchuseek who haven't paid yet. That's all I know for now.🙄


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> He said there are 20 from watchuseek who haven't paid yet. That's all I know for now.


So it seems we have another problem, from Zany's summary the watches still to be paid would seem like a dozen. 
It might be worth checking what Vadim is referring to. Or we will have to wait a very long time for these additional invisible comrades :-/


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> So it seems we have another problem, from Zany's summary the watches still to be paid would seem like a dozen.
> It might be worth checking what Vadim is referring to. Or we will have to wait a very long time for these additional invisible comrades :-/


Does that mean 12 people or 12 people who ordered two or more watches?

*Edit: *Vadim said ---

"I will wait for payment from 20 people, but if it works out from 12, it will be good"


----------



## Ligavesh

Everyone who has paid has declared that here and was marked in the list/spreadsheet, correct? We could send PMs to those who haven't payed; I'm at work and don't really have the time for it, but after work I could do it - that is if my night shift is quiet and I don't have much to do (after work I have the night shift till tomorrow morning)...


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> There is going to be another group purchase with a completely different type of material for the case, and I would hate for anybody to miss the opportunity to get in on it because of not following through with this one.


Oooooo, sweet..... is it this one?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Does that mean 12 people or 12 people who ordered two or more watches?
> 
> *Edit: *Vadim said ---
> 
> "I will wait for payment from 20 people, but if it works out from 12, it will be good"


Looking back at the spreadsheet it's saying that 37 of the 41 that have committed have paid.

I'm only seeing eight names that haven't committed (no soon next to their names). That seems to leave us short still?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Red PeeKay said:


> Looking back at the spreadsheet it's saying that 37 of the 41 that have committed have paid.
> 
> I'm only seeing eight names that haven't committed (no soon next to their names). That seems to leave us short still?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I counted 11 divers still unpaid on the list here Confirmed Agat orders - Google Drive

If I made no mistake they were commissioned by 9 of our comrades. 
All the other watches seem destined for the Russian market, so it is very important to clarify with Vadim what he expects and where the number he cites comes from


----------



## tokareva

Ok, I'll try to find out what or who he is talking about. Maybe there is some kind of error the list.

In the meantime, I just received a new video of the production of meteorite dials.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Ok, I'll try to find out what or who he is talking about. Maybe there is some kind of error the list.
> 
> In the meantime, I just received a new video of the production of meteorite dials.


I'm still on the fence about getting another one... I'll think about it over the next couple of days... am liking a bronze 295, 195 bezel, 9 o'clock crown, white second hand, Damascus dial and ornamentation. 

I'll let you know if I decide to pull the trigger Tokareva..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Is there another address for sending $$$ to Vadim? Because on his
[email protected] account too much money was alredy paid, according to PayPal:
We can't complete this transaction. The recipient has exceeded the receiving limit and must provide more info to lift the limit.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> Is there another address for sending $$$ to Vadim? Because on his
> [email protected] account too much money was alredy paid, according to PayPal:
> We can't complete this transaction. The recipient has exceeded the receiving limit and must provide more info to lift the limit.


Have you tried sending him an email and asking the question?? I've been communicating with him using Google translate, just get my english translated to russian. Works okay and he has been prompt.


----------



## Zany4

These are the people who have yet to pay or respond to Tok or me that they are still participants in the purchase. I have messaged all of them directly thru WUS but not all have responded or provided an update of their payment status. I did not email them using the addresses they provided as that might be construed as spam. At this point they either pay Vadim or they don't, but I'm not sure anything more I do will get us any more commitment from them.


----------



## Okapi001

At the moment Vadim's PayPal account is blocked, as "recipient has exceeded the receiving limit".


----------



## Nicola911

Okapi also to me it gave me that message for the second watch I bought, however I tryed again and it worked. It seems it's stupid but it worked. Have you tryed to re-send the payment?


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said that 22 customers have paid.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Vadim said that 22 customers have paid.


Could he kindly provide us with the list of comrades who have already paid? 
This would be reassuring and would allow us to provide definitive feedback on outstanding payments


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Vadim said that 22 customers have paid.


Hey Tok. At this point I have almost both feet out the door considering the difference Vadim is showing paid vs what we have. It doesn't appear we are going to make the target and I don't want to be in a battle to get my money back on two watches. I'll gladly pay if we get the "we have met our goal email" from Vadim before the 22nd. I'll continue to monitor the thread and let you know if I do pay. Thanks for all you and the other members are doing to keep this going.


----------



## [email protected]

MakaveliSK said:


> Hey Tok. At this point I have almost both feet out the door considering the difference Vadim is showing paid vs what we have. It doesn't appear we are going to make the target and I don't want to be in a battle to get my money back on two watches. I'll gladly pay if we get the "we have met our goal email" from Vadim before the 22nd. I'll continue to monitor the thread and let you know if I do pay. Thanks for all you and the other members are doing to keep this going.


Keep in mind that many customers have purchased multiple watches. If 22 customers have paid, I'm fairly sure that translates to several more watches. Some customers have purchased three, four, or five watches.

That being said, I think we should have Vadim look at the spreadsheet and tell us which of the "payments" he can't account for.


----------



## Ligavesh

Well we didn't give him our user names when paying, did we? Although he could probably tell from the email address who payed - but then again, have all the members given their email address in the spreadsheet?


----------



## Victorv

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind that many customers have purchased multiple watches. If 22 customers have paid, I'm fairly sure that translates to several more watches. Some customers have purchased three, four, or five watches.
> 
> That being said, I think we should have Vadim look at the spreadsheet and tell us which of the "payments" he can't account for.


Yeah, and also the russian guys that are waiting for paying


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Well we didn't give him our user names when paying, did we? Although he could probably tell from the email address who payed - but then again, have all the members given their email address in the spreadsheet?


I have not, but I have been in contact with Vadim and I'm the only bronze 293, so he should be able to account for my order.


----------



## t3tan3k

From a quick look at the spreadsheet - 22 people sounds about right for the 37 diver watches that were paid for.. maybe give or take a couple..


----------



## Kotsov

I gave Vadim my user name for the three watches. Two of which were Zlatousts. We are in danger of confusing currencies. People, watches. Zlatousts.

If you signed up to pay then do it. If you aren't going to do it then man up, make your mind up and let the team know so they can move on.


----------



## Okapi001

Message from Vadim, regarding the PayPal issue:

"Tomorrow I will solve the problem and inform you about the possibility of payment."

Приветствую. Завтра решу проблему и сообщу Вам о возможности оплаты.


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Hey Tok. At this point I have almost both feet out the door considering the difference Vadim is showing paid vs what we have. It doesn't appear we are going to make the target and I don't want to be in a battle to get my money back on two watches. I'll gladly pay if we get the "we have met our goal email" from Vadim before the 22nd. I'll continue to monitor the thread and let you know if I do pay. Thanks for all you and the other members are doing to keep this going.


Well I understand your concern, but everyone can't wait until everyone else pays or the goal will Never be met, that's why we all confirmed our intentions of paying.😅


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Message from Vadim, regarding the PayPal issue:
> 
> "Tomorrow I will solve the problem and inform you about the possibility of payment."
> 
> Приветствую. Завтра решу проблему и сообщу Вам о возможности оплаты.


Yes I just received the same message, I think it's just an error in his list or something.


----------



## RFollia

Okapi001 said:


> Is there another address for sending $$$ to Vadim? Because on his
> [email protected] account too much money was alredy paid, according to PayPal:
> We can't complete this transaction. The recipient has exceeded the receiving limit and must provide more info to lift the limit.


Hi there, then there is no other way to do it than through Wester Union and send Vadim the transaction code (MTSC)
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

There is Paysend, people in Russia use it.


----------



## [email protected]

RFollia said:


> Hi there, then there is no other way to do it than through Wester Union and send Vadim the transaction code (MTSC)
> Best regards


Hey, when I paid way back when, I paid to Sergey, not Vadim. (We're not supposed to pay to Sergey anymore, but I wonder if Vadim would allow it if he's currently at a PayPal limit.)

Maybe something to ask Vadim if these PayPal issues persist.


----------



## SKUAS72

i like a lot this damascus dials...what kind of Alloy is?


----------



## Red PeeKay

SKUAS72 said:


> View attachment 15887938
> 
> i like a lot this damascus dials...what kind of Alloy is?


A very, very special and rare form of Lampredotto, thinly sliced... get on it before it's all gone...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

The spreadsheet is correct and is maintained with the most recent info we have. The second tab of the spreadsheet is those that still need to pay at this point. With all the confirmations that have been provided and with the watch.ru people we are very close to 50 watches. I think Vadim has begun production and we are all far enough along that this is pretty much guaranteed at this point. I can’t see how he’d try to go back to the 30 watch pricing especially since we have far exceeded it now.


----------



## Danilao

Samuel Beckett probably had this topic in mind when he wrote "Waiting for Godot".

The one in the background is not the moon but the meteorite for the dial (those two gentlemen crushed under the tree are me and Kots, desperate for having punctured the Vespa tire)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I for one never expected to see a reference to "Waiting for Godot" in this thread!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim needs to know what the following comrades below ordered, I left out the last names for privacy.
Nicola P.
Antonio G.M.


----------



## Nicola911

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim needs to know what the following comrades below ordered, I left out the last names for privacy.
> Nicola P.
> Antonio G.M.


"Nicola P." - I think it's me. Maybe he is confused because I ordered the first watch and some day later the second one? However I'm gonna write him


----------



## Nicola911

I've just had the answer from Vadim: "Приветствую. Теперь стало более понятно" that means "regards, now it has become clearer". The comic thing is that I've just copyed both the previous email and sent them again to him


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Samuel Beckett probably had this topic in mind when he wrote "Waiting for Godot".
> 
> The one in the background is not the moon but the meteorite for the dial (those two gentlemen crushed under the tree are me and Kots, desperate for having punctured the Vespa tire)
> 
> View attachment 15888804


I'm starting to get a little nervous.....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> I'm starting to get a little nervous.....





Kotsov said:


> I'm starting to get a little nervous.....


I think @Danilao has been overdoing the Lampredotto; he should stay off it for a while and stick to something safer, like Grappa.


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think @Danilao has been overdoing the Lampredotto; he should stay off it for a while and stick to something safer, like Grappa.


Now grappa I can understand.


----------



## Kotsov

Confession here. I did think lampredotto was an alcoholic drink at first.


----------



## Danilao

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think @Danilao has been overdoing the Lampredotto; he should stay off it for a while and stick to something safer, like Grappa.





Kotsov said:


> Now grappa I can understand.


I believe a demijohn of Grappa is the only way to enter into cognitive resonance with the thought of Vadim. 
I honestly don't think there are any other solutions to survive this group than to indulge in abundant therapeutic alcohol, like Grappa (cit.)


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Confession here. I did think lampredotto was an alcoholic drink at first.


Menudo is said to cure hangovers.


----------



## Danilao

[email protected] said:


> Menudo is said to cure hangovers.


Oh, but this is the Spanish version of the masked Lampredotto!

Where are you @Victorv ? 
We need a huge supply to consume during the long and anxious wait


----------



## Red PeeKay

Tokareva, could you add another watch to my order.... decided I can fit it into the budget.

I would like a 295 Bronze, *Damascus dial*, 195 bezel, white second hand, left hand crown (9 o'clock position) with ornamentation. I've let Vadim know, as previously posted he is sorting out his PayPal account so he can accept payments and will email me when it is good to go.

So exactly the same as my other order, just not with a Mokume dial, a Damascus instead. One of each... sigh! Thank you.

Oh, I'll also ask for them to be shipped separately... that seems to work with regard getting them through Oz customs unscathed and without duties... worth the extra shipping charge!!


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Tokareva, could you add another watch to my order.... decided I can fit it into the budget.
> 
> I would like a 295 Bronze, *Damascus dial*, 195 bezel, white second hand, left hand crown (9 o'clock position) with ornamentation. I've let Vadim know, as previously posted he is sorting out his PayPal account so he can accept payments and will email me when it is good to go.
> 
> So exactly the same as my other order, just not with a Mokume dial, a Damascus instead. One of each... sigh! Thank you.
> 
> Oh, I'll also ask for them to be shipped separately... that seems to work with regard getting them through Oz customs unscathed and without duties... worth the extra shipping charge!!


Great! Thank you, that will help make up for some that dropped out. I'm probably going to get another bronze 195 myself. 😁


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> Oh, but this is the Spanish version of the masked Lampredotto!
> 
> Where are you @Victorv ?
> We need a huge supply to consume during the long and anxious wait


Haha I've never had a chance to eat a Lampredotto, but I've seen pictures on the internet and I'm salivating 😱😱, if someday i go to Florence, be sure i'm going to eat one... or two

I can offer a bottle (well a few bottles) of a drink from my zone, it's called Cassalla, and if you drink a few shots you will probably end up drunk. Well, maybe if you're russian you can bear well


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! Some are still concerned about paying because of concern about the success of the purchase, and then having to try to get a refund. *So, I have a very important message from Vadim ---*

Все оплаченные часы в работе. Повышать цен я не буду. Я держу свое слово.

"All paid hours are at work. I will not raise prices. I am keeping my word."

So you see, if you pay you will receive a watch. The collective purchase is a success! 👏👏👏🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎈🎊 🔥🔥🔥🌠🌠⭐⭐⭐👽


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Comrades! Some are still concerned about paying because of concern about the success of the purchase, and then having to try to get a refund. *So, I have a very important message from Vadim ---*
> 
> Все оплаченные часы в работе. Повышать цен я не буду. Я держу свое слово.
> 
> "All paid hours are at work. I will not raise prices. I am keeping my word."
> 
> So you see, if you pay you will receive a watch. The collective purchase is a success! 👏👏👏🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎈🎊 🔥🔥🔥🌠🌠⭐⭐⭐👽


Is paypal active again?


----------



## Red PeeKay

taike said:


> Is paypal active again?


Wasn't as of last night, Vadim was working on it. He is supposed to email me when I can pay for my second watch.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Is paypal active again?


I'll try to find out.


----------



## MakaveliSK

taike said:


> Is paypal active again?


It's not, I just tried.

Edit- I actually tried 4 different times and it won't go through. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'll try to find out.


He probably needs to transfer the funds to the factory to free up space...either that or he has suddenly retired to Costa Rica 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Why not pay by western union, at least if in the US? I’m contemplating adding a 195 matte steel Damascus before the deadline… 🤔


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Why not pay by western union, at least if in the US? I'm contemplating adding a 195 matte steel Damascus before the deadline&#8230; ?


I'll ask if we can pay by Western Union


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> I'll ask if we can pay by Western Union


I thought someone had already successfully paid by Western Union, but their fee is higher than PayPal.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I thought someone had already successfully paid by Western Union, but their fee is higher than PayPal.


Well I asked him about it and also if he will extend the deadline to pay because of the problems with PayPal, so we'll see.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I'll ask if we can pay by Western Union


Ask him also about Paysend, I've paid with ii for stuff in Russia.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades! Some are still concerned about paying because of concern about the success of the purchase, and then having to try to get a refund. *So, I have a very important message from Vadim ---*
> 
> Все оплаченные часы в работе. Повышать цен я не буду. Я держу свое слово.
> 
> "All paid hours are at work. I will not raise prices. I am keeping my word."
> 
> So you see, if you pay you will receive a watch. The collective purchase is a success! 👏👏👏🎉💃🎊👯‍♀️🎈🎊 🔥🔥🔥🌠🌠⭐⭐⭐👽


But what about the Lampredotto, do we get that as well?


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> But what about the Lampredotto, do we get that as well?


I hope not...🤢
However we do get an extension to pay until the end of May! 🎉💃🎊

Vadim said---

"It will be possible to pay until May 31st."


----------



## RFollia

Zany4 said:


> I thought someone had already successfully paid by Western Union, but their fee is higher than PayPal.


Yes, it was me.
But in Russia paysend and transferwise (now simply wise) are also very popular and work well


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> But what about the Lampredotto, do we get that as well?


The Lampredotto will arrive to those who request it, directly at home, together with the watch to match the meteor stone dial, Я держу свое слово


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim said try to send with PayPal.
If that doesn't work he can accept Western Union, and I've asked about paysend.

Also, here are the meteorite blanks


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim said try to send with PayPal.
> If that doesn't work he can accept Western Union, and I've asked about paysend.
> 
> Also, here are the meteorite blanks
> 
> View attachment 15892795


Are you sure you're not mistaken? .... perhaps it's sliced Lampredotto that's just come out of the oven after being cured at 70 degrees?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim said try to send with PayPal.
> If that doesn't work he can accept Western Union, and I've asked about paysend.


Good morning Tok. I was able to make the payment for both watches to Vadim through PayPal. No issues with PayPal at all. I also marked both watches paid on the sheet (didn't change the color though).
Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Good morning Tok. I was able to make the payment for both watches to Vadim through PayPal. No issues with PayPal at all. I also marked both watches paid on the sheet (didn't change the color though).
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Great, thank you, comrade!


----------



## Zany4

I just paid for a second watch thru Paypal. Spreadsheet is updated. We have paid for 40 watches in total now. I think there is some confusion on watch.ru how their purchase process works. Vadim needs to invoice them, but does Vadim have a list of the Russian order specifications and the associated emails to send the invoices to?


----------



## tokareva

[QUOTE="Zany4, post: 53482529, member: 758258"
I just paid for a second watch thru Paypal. Spreadsheet is updated. We have paid for 40 watches in total now. I think there is some confusion on watch.ru how their purchase process works. Vadim needs to invoice them, but does Vadim have a list of the Russian order specifications and the associated emails to send the invoices to?
[/QUOTE]
Yes he said he will send the invoices to them tommorow.


----------



## Okapi001

Did anyone pay by Western Union?


----------



## Zany4

Okapi001 said:


> Did anyone pay by Western Union?


RFollia from Spain paid by Western Union and sent Vadim a screenshot confirmation of the payment with successful confirmation.

I did use PayPal this morning but have not yet received a confirmation from Vadim.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Tok, it doesn't look like you've added me in for my second watch that I added. 

I will pay Vadim shortly as it appears his PayPal is now back up and running . 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Tok, it doesn't look like you've added me in for my second watch that I added.
> 
> I will pay Vadim shortly as it appears his PayPal is now back up and running .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, but I don't know how to add you to the list, it's comrade Ligavesh that keeps up with the list. I can't even add myself to the list.🙄😂


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> Tok, it doesn't look like you've added me in for my second watch that I added.
> 
> I will pay Vadim shortly as it appears his PayPal is now back up and running .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I will add your second watch and I assume you are submitting the details for the ornamentation to Vadim with your other choices:

"I would like a 295 Bronze, *Damascus dial*, 195 bezel, white second hand, left hand crown (9 o'clock position) with ornamentation"


----------



## Okapi001

You can now add me to the list of paid watches - 195 bronze meteorite. PayPal worked.


----------



## tokareva

I couldn't resist getting one more, especially with these prices for a 100% Russian made bronze diver. Please add me to the list for a 195 bronze, black dial with crown at 9.

We probably won't ever have this kind of opportunity again.


----------



## tokareva

Some more manufacturing videos...


























Meteorite dials part 5


----------



## tokareva

Beautiful mesmerizing meteorite dial blanks


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Please add me to the list for a 195 bronze, black dial with crown at 9.


Done


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> Some more manufacturing videos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteorite dials part 5


My father was a machinist, so I could watch these videos over and over. The sounds by themselves are so comforting.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Giddy.


----------



## tokareva

Did anybody else have trouble viewing the videos? I tried earlier and they weren't working, but now they are. 🤔


----------



## KoperViking

tokareva said:


> Did anybody else have trouble viewing the videos? I tried earlier and they weren't working, but now they are. 🤔


They were only checked by GRU.. 😎
Nice work at Zlatoust! 👏


----------



## Red PeeKay

I've just tried to pay Vadim for my second watch via Paypal, no luck. Have emailed him with the rejection. Hopefully he can clear his account soon.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just heard back from Vadim asking when I could pay for my second watch as his paypal account wasn't accepting payments. His reply - "Приветствую. В понедельник после 12 часов по московскому времени пробуйте оплатить". Which translates to - "Greetings. Try to pay on Monday after 12 noon Moscow time".

Will give it another crack then.


----------



## SKUAS72

uf...I dont know if get another one ...


----------



## SKUAS72

A 195 steel with damuscus dial...it was 24000 rubles more .no?


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> A 195 steel with damuscus dial...it was 24000 rubles more .no?


Yes comrade, it's 24000


----------



## Red PeeKay

Vadim's Paypal account now accepting payments again if anyone still needs to pay. Zany4, you can now put me down as having paid for my second watch. I'm all square.... now where are my damn watches?? I checked the letter box... nada, checked the Post Office... nix... come on.... I'm getting impatient! Why aren't they here yet!!😖


----------



## Zany4

I emailed Vadim and he confirmed my second 20-May PayPal payment for my additional 195 Damascus watch added to my 195 meteorite. This probably is a one-time effort so I don’t want have regrets. I will update the spreadsheet on Monday. I don’t think anymore payments will be coming unless we get some late additions. I am waiting to hear from buyers on watch.ru once they have paid. Now the wait for fabrication and the next steps regarding shipping. Tick-tock…


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> I emailed Vadim and he confirmed my second 20-May PayPal payment for my additional 195 Damascus watch added to my 195 meteorite. This probably is a one-time effort so I don't want have regrets. I will update the spreadsheet on Monday. I don't think anymore payments will be coming unless we get some late additions. I am waiting to hear from buyers on watch.ru once they have paid. Now the wait for fabrication and the next steps regarding shipping. Tick-tock&#8230;


I'm a bit tempted by one more. How much is a stainless 46mm meteorite?


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> I'm a bit tempted by one more. How much is a stainless 46mm meteorite?


24000 RUB for that one.


----------



## tokareva

Here is a piece of rock that they found inside the meteorite ,which is pretty interesting itself. I'll add a couple more videos later.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> 24000 RUB for that one.
> 
> View attachment 15900903


----------



## Kotsov

I WANT A ROCK METEORITE DIAL!!


----------



## taike

Just sent my payment. Ended up getting two divers. Changed the bronze damascus to engraved SS and added a rubber strap.


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> Just sent my payment. Ended up getting two divers. Changed the bronze damascus to engraved SS and added a rubber strap.


Will update spreadsheet. Did you cancel / not pay for the Pobeda P-195?


----------



## t3tan3k

I think I may also get a 295...


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> Will update spreadsheet. Did you cancel / not pay for the Pobeda P-195?


No, I paid for that as well


----------



## [email protected]

We might actually hit 50 just by ourselves!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sigh Taike... I was torn between the bronze and SS Damascus. I reckon the SS engraved would look super cool... how much is it again... damn! (I ended up sticking with the bronze)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Red PeeKay said:


> Sigh Taike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was torn between the bronze and SS Damascus. I reckon the SS engraved would look super cool... how much is it again... damn! (I ended up sticking with the bronze)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


24000 for SS plus 10000 for engraving


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> 24000 for SS plus 10000 for engraving


Bravo Taike, great choice! 
The watch with the Lampredotto-style worked case is the best buy


----------



## Zany4

I read on a Zlatoust Instagram post that all of the engraving (case, bezel, bracelet) is done by laser which is why it can be done so fast. It seems very good quality for not being a manual process, but unlike hand engraving or acid etching, I wonder how quickly it might wear.


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> I read on a Zlatoust Instagram post that all of the engraving (case, bezel, bracelet) is done by laser which is why it can be done so fast. It seems very good quality for not being a manual process, but unlike hand engraving or acid etching, I wonder how quickly it might wear.


Why would it wear any more quickly? It's the same material (SS or bronze), so I don't see why that would make a difference.

(Maybe there is a reason I don't understand, in which case I'm curious.)

Speaking of which, since many of us are getting bronze watches, is it considered desirable for a bronze watch to gracefully acquire a greenish patina, or do people try to stave this off?

I sort of like the idea of the watch slowly turning green over time, but I don't know how long that takes, in practice. There are at least a few YouTube videos of people intentionally inducing a patina in their bronze watch, so this is desirable with at least some people. (I prefer the idea of letting nature run its course, rather than inducing this.)

This will be my first bronze watch, so I'm just curious what people think.


----------



## Okapi001

[email protected] said:


> Why would it wear any more quickly? It's the same material (SS or bronze), so I don't see why that would make a difference.
> 
> (Maybe there is a reason I don't understand, in which case I'm curious.)


Laser engraving is typically not nearly as deep as the hand engraving, hence it can wear more quickly. The colour is another matter - with laser engraving the heat itself blackened the metal, however, it can also be additionally painted.


----------



## Kotsov

It does look like very deep lazer etching, at least on the case sides.


----------



## Zany4

I think they passivate (nitric or citric acid) the parts after laser etching which removes the black and provides a surface layer to resist corrosion. Laser marking can be scuffed away, so it may last longer on the case that it would on a bracelet. All depends on how roughly the watch is worn. Laser is not a deep process so I would be surprised if there is any texture to the markings.


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> I think they passivate (nitric or citric acid) the parts after laser etching which removes the black and provides a surface layer to resist corrosion. Laser marking can be scuffed away, so it may last longer on the case that it would on a bracelet. All depends on how roughly the watch is worn. Laser is not a deep process so I would be surprised if there is any texture to the markings.


You can see shadows from the markings, at least on the case (the bezel markings might be shallower). There certainly seems to be texture, at least on the case.



Red PeeKay said:


> View attachment 15865126
> 
> View attachment 15865127
> 
> 
> View attachment 15865128


----------



## tokareva

What kind of conditions are you comrades going to be wearing the watches in that would cause concern about the engraving being worn away, sandblasting or something? It seems like your skin would be long gone before the engraving...🤔🙄 😂


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> What kind of conditions are you comrades going to be wearing the watches in that would cause concern about the engraving being worn away, sandblasting or something? It seems like your skin would be long gone before the engraving...🤔🙄 😂


Gulags.


----------



## Zany4

Maybe they actually laser the negative of the pattern hence the darker “background” and “brighter” patterning. It’ll have some depth especially if multiple passes, but not much… maybe .010”. / 200 micron / .2mm. I think a lot of that is lighting in the photos.


----------



## Red PeeKay

[email protected] said:


> Why would it wear any more quickly? It's the same material (SS or bronze), so I don't see why that would make a difference.
> 
> (Maybe there is a reason I don't understand, in which case I'm curious.)
> 
> Speaking of which, since many of us are getting bronze watches, is it considered desirable for a bronze watch to gracefully acquire a greenish patina, or do people try to stave this off?
> 
> I sort of like the idea of the watch slowly turning green over time, but I don't know how long that takes, in practice. There are at least a few YouTube videos of people intentionally inducing a patina in their bronze watch, so this is desirable with at least some people. (I prefer the idea of letting nature run its course, rather than inducing this.)
> 
> This will be my first bronze watch, so I'm just curious what people think.


I have far too many bronze watches  and I allow them to patina naturally. Taking them for a swim in the ocean certainly accelerates the process. Depending on the watch, and the mix of bronze used, some have darkened very quickly, whilst others not a lot. It's all a bit of a lottery.

You can throw the watch into a bag or container with some hard boiled eggs (crushed to expose the cooked egg) to help the process along.

I use Renaissance wax to "hold" or "fix" the patina at any stage at the level you like.

The best part is, if you don't like the look... you can talk it back to shiny and new pretty simply. I love bronze watches... lots of character.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! I have some exciting news. To allow everyone an opportunity to get a real Zlatoust at an amazing price the last day of the purchase has been extended to June 11.

I urge those who have not ordered yet to do so now. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to get a great deal on a legendary Zlatoust diver, 100% made in Russia. 😎


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrades! I have some exciting news. To allow everyone an opportunity to get a real Zlatoust at an amazing price the last day of the purchase has been extended to June 11.
> 
> I urge those who have not ordered yet to do so now. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to get a great deal on a legendary Zlatoust diver, 100% made in Russia.


Tok, could you do some magic on the shipping date too?
:-*


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> To allow everyone an opportunity to get a real Zlatoust at an amazing price the last day of the purchase has been extended to June 11.


If it would have been 15th I might have had a chance to get one more.


----------



## SKUAS72

What do you think we can get our watches?


----------



## SKUAS72

maybe the next christmas.?


----------



## Red PeeKay

SKUAS72 said:


> maybe the next christmas.?


Errrr .... Christmas is closer than you think... the years seen to fly past these days. Still, next week would be good... are they ready yet?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

SKUAS72 said:


> What do you think we can get our watches?





SKUAS72 said:


> maybe the next christmas.?


I'm going to guess September. I know they've at least started making them. Maybe tok has some unofficial date from Vadim.

Christmas wouldn't surprise me, though.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim already told us it's going to take about 3 months to manufacture the watches. You see from the videos that the dials need to be painted by hand. I think it's a pretty good time frame already. These watches aren't manufactured in a Chinese sweat shop. We've waited years for other projects to be completed. 🤦‍♂️🙄


----------



## Danilao

Tok, but this is a buying group, not a "project"


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, but this is a buying group, not a "project"


Well Daniele, that's why it should actually take longer than a project, because almost all of the watches are custom made, they are all different instead of everything being the same cases, dials etc.

Rilassati, compagno, e prendi un bel stromboli di spinaci da Sbarro o qualcosa del genere.😅


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well Daniele, that's why it should actually take longer than a project, because almost all of the watches are custom made, they are all different instead of everything being the same cases, dials etc.
> 
> Rilassati, compagno, e prendi un bel stromboli di spinaci da Sbarro o qualcosa del genere.


We sent our list in February, didn't we? The three months of waiting should expire soon, in fact we can now relax and the effort of communicating with that handling should be over :-D

Comrade Tok, you are right, this is not a buying group but a funny thing. 
We paid in advance for watches that don't exist yet, they sold us the stars and now they're chasing them with the butterfly net.

Finally, I'll tell you a secret: those funny things (or buying groups) that you eat at Sbarro, don't exist in Italy (just as our zlat don't exist)


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> We sent our list in February, didn't we? The three months of waiting should expire soon, in fact we can now relax and the effort of communicating with that handling should be over :-D
> 
> Comrade Tok, you are right, this is not a buying group but a funny thing.
> We paid in advance for watches that don't exist yet, they sold us the stars and now they're chasing them with the butterfly net.
> 
> Finally, I'll tell you a secret: those funny things (or buying groups) that you eat at Sbarro, don't exist in Italy (just as our zlat don't exist)


Well they're still delicious 😋😅
Why all of the sudden hostility comrade? They didn't start production until we paid, so it will be around 3 months after we paid. I don't blame them for not starting production on custom watches until they received the money, especially considering how many dropped out after confirming that they would pay.

Personally I think saving almost 50% is worth a small wait. Yes, the whole process has been a little slow, but we're getting there. I'm not sure what you mean about the watches not existing, you have seen them being manufactured, the cases and dials just need to be assembled.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim already told us it's going to take about 3 months to manufacture the watches. You see from the videos that the dials need to be painted by hand. I think it's a pretty good time frame already. These watches aren't manufactured in a Chinese sweat shop. We've waited years for other projects to be completed. 🤦‍♂️🙄


I'm OK with this. Three months for manufacture and another two months for delivery. Add another month for optimism bias and I'm looking at a very enjoyable Xmas 2021

A single malt, a roaring fire and a couple of Zlatousts will do me.


----------



## tokareva

I don't think it's going to take 3 months to produce the watches. I also don't think they will wait until all the watches are done before they start shipping. It seems like it would be a lot easier to ship them as they finish them.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I don't think it's going to take 3 months to produce the watches. I also don't think they will wait until all the watches are done before they start shipping. It seems like it would be a lot easier to ship them as they finish them.


I'm hoping this is the case Tok.... in fact I'm even asking Vadim if they can ship separately...a lot more likely they will slip through Aussie customs unscathed that way. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

To CNC machine anything of good quality with the number of pieces we ordered is a minimum of 6 weeks. Assembly and quality control are a few more. I’m sure raw material had to be sourced and supply chains are still a mess post-pandemic. I have a feeling from their Instagram posts that the Zlatoust factory also manufactures other industrial items so there’s also production scheduling. I get quoted 10-12 weeks regularly by machine shops in the US for my work and think 3 months is just about right, but they better be on time. 😉


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Well they're still delicious
> Why all of the sudden hostility comrade?


Comrade Tok, I tend to be hostile to those who call tax evasion "discount", to those who promise forms of payment which they cannot support, to those who ask you for a 20% bribe to use paypal or who ask us to finance their projects when we would only be interested in a buying group (i.e. buy quite a few watches from them, so many that they don't seem to be ready to produce in time).

The history of the production times of watches does not hold up: we bought watches from their list (I believe the meteorite dial was their proposal and not your request ...) and it is funny to think that they have waiting lists as in rolex to receive a watch.

Really and honestly, do you think we've been treated well? Do you think Zlatoust with his careless management has a future as a company? 
I hope so (for them and for us) but I have never seen so much lightness, incompetence and little attention for the customer in my (not even short, actually) life as a collector.

However, you are right: this is a unique occasion, on the Italian forums many enthusiasts have promised themselves to NEVER have anything to do with Zlatoust, this is a pragmatic testimony of how this buying group has turned into bad publicity for the company


----------



## [email protected]

Danilao said:


> Comrade Tok, I tend to be hostile to those who call tax evasion "discount", to those who promise forms of payment which they cannot support, to those who ask you for a 20% bribe to use paypal or who ask us to finance their projects when we would only be interested in a buying group (i.e. buy quite a few watches from them, so many that they don't seem to be ready to produce in time).
> 
> The history of the production times of watches does not hold up: we bought watches from their list (I believe the meteorite dial was their proposal and not your request ...) and it is funny to think that they have waiting lists as in rolex to receive a watch.
> 
> Really and honestly, do you think we've been treated well? Do you think Zlatoust with his careless management has a future as a company?
> I hope so (for them and for us) but I have never seen so much lightness, incompetence and little attention for the customer in my (not even short, actually) life as a collector.
> 
> However, you are right: this is a unique occasion, on the Italian forums many enthusiasts have promised themselves to NEVER have anything to do with Zlatoust, this is a pragmatic testimony of how this buying group has turned into bad publicity for the company


I understand what you're saying on taxes and on payment methods. It's a cultural thing, and I can't entirely blame them for the system they have to do business in. But I can understand why these conditions would prompt some people to drop out.

I'm willing to cut them some slack on the production time, though. If all the watches were the same case style, case material, all meteorite dial, that would be one thing, and probably easier to mass-produce. But we have some steel and some bronze, some meteorite and some Damascus and some mokume-gane dials, some with ornamentation, some 195, 295, 193, and one 293 (I'm the guilty party) cases, some of the 29X cases with 19X-style bezels. So basically, they're custom-making watches for each of us, rather than mass-producing a single style with a meteorite dial. And some people DID drop out, so I can certainly excuse them that they didn't start creating the watches before we paid. These watches aren't sitting on a shelf pre-made ready to ship to us. I'm willing to show some patience, at least on this.


----------



## Ligavesh

You can always buy a watch from them regularly, order it from their website... for a regular price... I'm sure that it would then be quite a regular experience.


----------



## Danilao

I think you missed the point, however, do you think WUS users are second-rate customers?


----------



## Okapi001

As Ligavesh said, if you want to be a first-rate customer, you can always buy the watch from their website, for a first-rate price.

But if you want a great discount, you have to accept the rules of this particular game. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## RFollia

In my home town theres the spanish say "you can't eat and drink at the same time". As I have been in Zlatoust once ans we took part in the Spanish forum's group buy many years ago I am confident everything's gonna be all right, as the song said...


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I just got these pictures from Vadim.


----------



## RFollia

I'd like to know, simply, how BIG was the chunk of meteorite bought? Because the dials seem pretty substantial in terms of thickness ....Thanks for the pics


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I just got these pictures from Vadim.
> 
> View attachment 15913655
> 
> View attachment 15913659
> 
> View attachment 15913661


Hello tok, amazing work by Vadim

Did he send some photos of the process for plain dials?


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hello tok, amazing work by Vadim
> 
> Did he send some photos of the process for plain dials?


No, unfortunately.


----------



## Zany4

The Zlatoust Instagram is quite informative. I think they are rough cut into circle slices with wire EDM pretty thick and then precision ground to about 0.6mm. Not sure how numbers are cut. Maybe also wired?


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> The Zlatoust Instagram is quite informative. I think they are rough cut into circle slices with wire EDM pretty thick and then precision ground to about 0.6mm. Not sure how numbers are cut. Maybe also wired?


Can you send me the link please?


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> I think you missed the point, however, do you think WUS users are second-rate customers?


On the contrary, we are privileged customers - we are getting a 50% discount - that comes with problems (mainly time), yes, but it is a 50% discount none the less. Things are running far from smoothly, but I'm getting the feeling that you're not quite aware how things in ex-socialist Eastern European countries function and don't take that into consideration (me coming from ex-Yugoslavia would probably know better). Things move slowly in those firms I imagine - from my lived experience - and there's often miscommunication, misunderstandings and so on - from the fact that there are guys who are learned to do things slowly and inertly and new guys who like to take an initiative and take a chance on the market - which is what I imagine is what Vadim did with this group buy. I imagine he hadn't communicated and cleared up everything well with the upper echelons, once his proposal was clear, there were probably many remarks and some of the upper managers were maybe even against the thing... And after all those troubles, Zlatoust seems to show their human face and it seems like we're getting the watches - after 3 months, but we're getting them. Who knows what had been going on behind their closed doors the last 5-6 months...

And yeah, you might say, I don't care, it's all very unprofessional or whatever... Well that's how it is there - you are on the ****ing RUSSIAN WATCHES FORUM, one part of the experience is dealing with the Soviet then, and now Russian bureaucracy and business management. It doesn't get any better than this.

Also, please no crocodile tears about tax evasion - they try to do it, so? I want to do it, too, when I can.


----------



## Zany4

SKUAS72 said:


> Can you send me the link please?


This is their profile link: there are many posts and Instagram will translate them to your preferred lannguage. I'm not sure of the specific post where I read about the dial thickness.

Zlatoust Instagram


----------



## Zany4

The numbers are definitely milled as they are not all the way thru the dial and too many to be plunged via RAM EDM.


----------



## t3tan3k

Pretty sure the numbers are engraved with a fiber laser. You can’t mill a rectangle with sharp corners


----------



## Zany4

t3tan3k said:


> Pretty sure the numbers are engraved with a fiber laser. You can't mill a rectangle with sharp corners


Pretty deep for a laser. Corners don't seem that sharp. Maybe 1/32" or 0.5mm end mill or smaller.


----------



## t3tan3k

these dials are only 1.5mm thick if I remember correctly, probably engraved .5mm deep or so..


----------



## tokareva

Picture from Vadim... differences in meteorites...


----------



## Vassilybasil

I dropped out before,can I still order?I had cooled down about the process and if it is not too late I would be happy to get my bronze meteorite watch.


----------



## Zany4

Vassilybasil said:


> I dropped out before,can I still order?I had cooled down about the process and if it is not too late I would be happy to get my bronze meteorite watch.


You can pay up to 11-Jun so it's not too late. Follow the instructions here:
Order spreadsheet


----------



## tokareva

Vassilybasil said:


> I dropped out before,can I still order?I had cooled down about the process and if it is not too late I would be happy to get my bronze meteorite watch.


Of course you can still order, comrade.😃


----------



## tokareva

*Заготовка из дамаска для 193/293
Damascus blanks for 193/293
















*

Damascus blanks for 195/295
















Meteorite blanks for 195/295


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> *Заготовка из дамаска для 193/293
> Damascus blanks for 193/293
> 
> View attachment 15918904
> 
> View attachment 15918905
> *
> 
> Damascus blanks for 195/295
> View attachment 15918906
> View attachment 15918908
> 
> 
> Meteorite blanks for 195/295
> View attachment 15918911
> View attachment 15918914
> View attachment 15918915
> View attachment 15918916


Those Damascus dials must darken after further treatment. They always seen darker when complete... hope I don't get the ones with the black lines on them... defective marks I reckon

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

The black marks are probably sharpie marker and come off with rubbing alcohol. Probably marked for a good reason, like orientation in the machine fixture or beginning of the stock. or maybe a setup piece that gets scrapped.

The dials will change color after polish finishing and passivation.

And from the brown marks the numbering does looked burned in by RAM EDM electrode or laser which is impressive.


----------



## t3tan3k

Red PeeKay said:


> Those Damascus dials must darken after further treatment. They always seen darker when complete... hope I don't get the ones with the black lines on them... defective marks I reckon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You have to chemically etch the surface to make the pattern pop, but before they do that, they'll have to polish/brush them again to remove the burn marks/ heat discoloration and raised edge left over from engraving



Zany4 said:


> The black marks are probably sharpie marker and come off with rubbing alcohol. Probably marked for a good reason, like orientation in the machine fixture or beginning of the stock. or maybe a setup piece that gets scrapped.
> 
> The dials will change color after polish finishing and passivation.
> 
> And from the brown marks the numbering does looked burned in by RAM EDM electrode or laser which is impressive.


This was done with a laser. Can do this with a $2k 20w fiber laser in a few minutes or with a $4k 50w fiber laser in a few seconds - there is a bunch out there - even sold on amazon )) This is probably also how they engrave all their case-backs..


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> You have to chemically etch the surface to make the pattern pop, but before they do that, they'll have to polish/brush them again to remove the burn marks/ heat discoloration and raised edge left over from engraving
> 
> This was done with a laser. Can do this with a $2k 20w fiber laser in a few minutes or with a $4k 50w fiber laser in a few seconds - there is a bunch out there - even sold on amazon )) This is probably also how they engrave all their case-backs..


Yes dials by laser I think but the case back on mine looks like it was done by a pentagram engraver.


----------



## tokareva

At about 1:17 you can see the comrade working on engraving the case back. Or is it actually the back of the case? ??


----------



## t3tan3k

I stand corrected ))


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> At about 1:17 you can see the comrade working on engraving the case back. Or is it actually the back of the case?


Okay, that got me excited.... where are my damn watches? All this waiting is killing me! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, that got me excited.... where are my damn watches? All this waiting is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Remember Job and Confucius were both Russian watch buyers....


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Remember Job and Confucius were both Russian watch buyers....


As was Rip Van Winkle....


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> As was Rip Van Winkle....
> View attachment 15920754


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm just collecting money (and nerves) to deal with the customs.


----------



## Oldheritage

I am thinking about joining in, I have been skipping through this thread looking at all of the options and pricing. Am I correct that a steel cased 195 with the crown on the left, meteorite dial, engraved case en engraved bracelet would be 34000 rubles? Sorry if it's a stupid question, tried to skim through the 160 pages as best I could but the pricing on the engraving and the bracelet confused me.


----------



## tokareva

I only know the 195 steel with meteorite is 24000, however it has a matte finish and I'm not sure if they will engrave it. I think the bracelet is brushed so it might not look good with a matte case. I can see if they will substitute a satin case if you want it engraved.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I only know the 195 steel with meteorite is 24000


That is soòoooo tempting......


----------



## Zany4

Anything steel, (Damascus, Mokume, or Meteorite) is 24000. Why I couldn't resist adding one after the big Bronze purchase. FOMO! 😂


----------



## Oldheritage

tokareva said:


> I only know the 195 steel with meteorite is 24000, however it has a matte finish and I'm not sure if they will engrave it. I think the bracelet is brushed so it might not look good with a matte case. I can see if they will substitute a satin case if you want it engraved.


That would be great, if not possible I'd probably go for regular steel or a bronze case.


----------



## tokareva

I only know the 195 steel with meteorite is 24000, however it has a matte finish and I'm not sure if they will engrave it. Also the bracelet is brushed if I'm not mistaken so it might not look good with a matte case. I can see if they will su


Oldheritage said:


> That would be great, if not possible I'd probably go for regular steel or a bronze case.


Well, Vadim said that "ornament only on the body without shot blasting", so I assume they can just use a regular satin finish case if you want a steel watch with a meteorite dial. That way the case would also match up nicely with the bracelet.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well... nothing for a while now... do we have any tidings?

Nothing from Vadim at my end, I was getting regular photos of bits of rock getting cut up

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I have some unofficial news regarding the next collective purchase.
It's going to be a Damascus steel watch 295ChSD with a price of 62,000 rubles, if there are 50 pieces ordered.

Start saving up 😅


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have some unofficial news regarding the next collective purchase.
> It's going to be a Damascus steel watch 295ChSD with a price of 62,000 rubles, if there are 50 pieces ordered.
> 
> Start saving up
> 
> View attachment 15932065
> 
> View attachment 15932068


Tok, I'll start saving when my currently ordered watches are in hand! And that still seems a ways off 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Tok, I'll start saving when my currently ordered watches are in hand! And that still seems a ways off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Comrade, you obviously didn't read the fine print on the original contract, you have to buy this one *before *you can receive the first one purchased...😮😂


----------



## Rimmed762

If there is another collective order coming. I would like to get the bronze one then. I guess we know who will be the negotiatior during the next purchase. 😁

So, please keep option open for bronzes too. 46mm in bronze is my next purchase.

I don't know when it would be a good time for next order whatsoever. These tend to be postponed and now I have chipped in for this, Sadko and NVCH-30... I would like the next purchase to start quickly to make sure that I will receive the watch sooner. But I also would like to occasionally receive some watches from these projects/purchases.

Fortunately I have enough patience. 😃


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I have some unofficial news regarding the next collective purchase.
> It's going to be a Damascus steel watch 295ChSD with a price of 62,000 rubles, if there are 50 pieces ordered.
> 
> Start saving up 😅
> 
> View attachment 15932065
> 
> View attachment 15932068


If that one lasts as long as _this_ purchase, I'll have maybe time to convince myself to take part in that group purchase, too.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> If that one lasts as long as _this_ purchase, I'll have maybe time to convince myself to take part in that group purchase, too.


I believe ready to deliver last quarter of 2027...

On a more serious note, before deciding whether I would consider, I would want to see the finished product, including dial configurations. I would hope the case darkens up and there is nice contrast in the swirls.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

I'm in.


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> I'm in.


If its a 194/195...


----------



## tokareva

Well the Damascus case doesn't seem to be generating a lot of enthusiasm. I realize we are still waiting patiently for our current watches to be completed, but what would you like to see for another group buy?


----------



## Victorv

Hello Tok, 

I think is better to finish this purchase before starting another one. 

Also one question. All watches are payed?? 

And is there any chance that Vadim will start shipping the watches we bought the plain zlatoust for (flat dial and normal case)


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hello Tok,
> 
> I think is better to finish this purchase before starting another one.
> 
> Also one question. All watches are payed??
> 
> And is there any chance that Vadim will start shipping the watches we bought the plain zlatoust for (flat dial and normal case)


I think you're probably right about collecting information on another purchase before anyone has received a watch. Everyone has paid except for the Russians, my understanding is that Vadim is waiting for the dials to be finished before they pay. I will try to find out when standard production orders will be ready.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I think you're probably right about collecting information on another purchase before anyone has received a watch. Everyone has paid except for the Russians, my understanding is that Vadim is waiting for the dials to be finished before they pay. I will try to find out when standard production orders will be ready.


Thank you so much Tok


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Well...

I want to see this group buy complete succesfully before I commit to another one but yes, I would be in interested in the Damascus group buy.


----------



## tokareva

Here are some new pictures of Damascus dials. These are going to be amazing after the lume is added.


----------



## SKUAS72

I like it a lot.......


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Here are some new pictures of Damascus dials. These are going to be amazing after the lume is added.
> 
> View attachment 15934898
> 
> 
> View attachment 15934901
> View attachment 15934902
> View attachment 15934904
> View attachment 15934906


tbh, I need those show-boxes (plates?) to organize my watches better, it would be nice if they sold those too


----------



## Ligavesh

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Well...
> 
> I want to see this group buy complete succesfully before I commit to another one but yes, I would be in interested in the Damascus group buy.


I'm really waiting to see how much I really do like the Zlatoust once I have it on my wrist (I really don't know what to expect from such a monster) - if I do like it a lot, then hell yeah I'm in for the Damascus watch


----------



## Zany4

Meteorite update from Zlatoust Instagram:

Zlatoust meteorite post


----------



## tokareva

These Damascus steel dials are finished.
I'm starting to regret not getting one.🤔😒


----------



## SKUAS72

Great!


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> These Damascus steel dials are finished.
> I'm starting to regret not getting one.🤔😒
> View attachment 15941431
> 
> 
> View attachment 15941432


For the sake of balance....I'm not regretting getting one


----------



## Zany4

So glad I hopped on board the Damascus train. I couldn’t handle the FOMO, but now I can’t wait to see it along side the meteorite.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> So glad I hopped on board the Damascus train. I couldn't handle the FOMO, but now I can't wait to see it along side the meteorite.


FOMO?


----------



## tokareva

Cases before engraving 😀and apparently some bracelets too.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> FOMO?


Fear Of Missing Out.....

It's a Gen Z thing....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Cases before engraving and apparently some bracelets too.
> View attachment 15943650


Ooooooo..... which two are mine?

Seriously... how much longer do I have to wait? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Beautiful. Amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Ooooooo..... which two are mine?
> 
> Seriously... how much longer do I have to wait?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Estimated time was quoted as up to 3 months after payment. Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## SKUAS72

is This a 295 case?


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> is This a 295 case?


I don't think so.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Estimated time was quoted as up to 3 months after payment. Sorry, that's all I know.


Is it 3 months yet? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Engraving


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Engraving


That's cheating... where's the little boy, sitting in the dirt, engraving it by hand?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Label location... I think we already had that part figured out 😅 but at least we're getting updates on production and that's nice.








👍


----------



## Stan81

Hi, I'm very keen to get a pair. Is postage available to Melbourne , Australia 3165?
Please let me know if I can still purchase a pair of these watches and have it posted.
Жду ответа если ещё можно купить одну пару часов.
Можно организовать доставку в москву. Скоро из Москвы летит человек а Австралию. 
Thank you


----------



## Ligavesh

Stan81 said:


> Hi, I'm very keen to get a pair. Is postage available to Melbourne , Australia 3165?
> Please let me know if I can still purchase a pair of these watches and have it posted.
> Жду ответа если ещё можно купить одну пару часов.
> Можно организовать доставку в москву. Скоро из Москвы летит человек а Австралию.
> Thank you


last deadline was 11.6., but maybe @tokareva could arrange something?


----------



## Stan81

Ligavesh said:


> last deadline was 11.6., but maybe @tokareva could arrange something?


I only saw this post today and if there is an opportunity I'll be gladly purchasing one of these.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Stan81 said:


> Hi, I'm very keen to get a pair. Is postage available to Melbourne , Australia 3165?
> Please let me know if I can still purchase a pair of these watches and have it posted.
> Жду ответа если ещё можно купить одну пару часов.
> Можно организовать доставку в москву. Скоро из Москвы летит человек а Австралию.
> Thank you


Better be Stan... I've got two ordered and paid for to be shipped downunder to smelly melly

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Maybe because I am involved in four watches from different projects (This, Sadko and 2 X NVCH-30) it now feels like a never-ending wait.

Fortunately, I have a patience of old coastal gun. 😁


----------



## tokareva




----------



## Stan81

That's very nice
Is that custom and available or limited run.?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Stan81 said:


> That's very nice
> Is that custom and available or limited run.?


It's custom, however you can add the ornamentation to your order. It's an extra 10,000 rubles. I believe they even offer it on the SS cases.

Both my bronzes have been ordered with "tatoos".... cause it's manlier 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

This from Vadim....a meteorite dial taking shape...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> This from Vadim....a meteorite dial taking shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That is lovely


----------



## tokareva




----------



## Danilao

Wow! 
So it really looks like one of those Chinese molnija which can be found on ebay for € 25!


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Wow!
> So it really looks like one of those Chinese molnija which can be found on ebay for € 25!


I'm happy to hear that you like it Daniele. Because of all the trouble you had paying for your watch, I convinced Vadim to engrave yours just like it for free.😅


----------



## tokareva

Finished meteorite dials.

They need one more meteorite dial order, who wants the last one available.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Finished meteorite dials.
> 
> They need one more meteorite dial order, who wants the last one available.
> 
> View attachment 15960701
> View attachment 15960705
> View attachment 15960706


I wouldn't want one of the blurry dials...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

You did very well, Tok, considering how Vadim is now dedicating himself body and soul to the ancient ikebana art. 
Why complete and ship standard watches to those who paid for them when it is so fun and inexpensive to amaze the world with such wonderful works of mechanical art?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Finished meteorite dials.
> 
> They need one more meteorite dial order, who wants the last one available.
> 
> View attachment 15960701
> View attachment 15960705
> View attachment 15960706


Didn't @Stan81 want one?


----------



## Stan81

Ligavesh said:


> Didn't @Stan81 want one?


I did and I already ordered one. 
I'm.asking to see if anyone else want one.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Finished meteorite dials.
> 
> They need one more meteorite dial order, who wants the last one available.


I just bought it.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> I just bought it.


Added my order to the spreadsheet, too (if anybody's still looking at it).


----------



## tokareva

Some new pictures of the meteorite dial. It looks amazing.👽


----------



## Kotsov

It all seems to be coming together nicely. Nice little snippets of communication too.


----------



## SKUAS72

Tic-tac..one month more...and we will get our watches or not?


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm glad I diddn't order an engraving of the steel meteorite, I was thinking about it, think it would've been too much, too many lines, details...


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I'm glad I diddn't order an engraving of the steel meteorite, I was thinking about it, think it would've been too much, too many lines, details...


I can see why it is appealing but for me it's not right on a watch derived from utility only.


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> I can see why it is appealing but for me it's not right on a watch derived from utility only.


But meteorite dials are?


----------



## Zany4

Do we know if that stainless steel case is brushed or matte finish? Looks pretty bright to me so I’d say brushed. Just curious cause I’m looking to purchase a strap for my matte Damascus dial and would like to match the hardware. Can Tok ask and find out and post a pic of the matte if it’s different? Too much excitement. 😜


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> But meteorite dials are?






Yes


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Do we know if that stainless steel case is brushed or matte finish? Looks pretty bright to me so I'd say brushed. Just curious cause I'm looking to purchase a strap for my matte Damascus dial and would like to match the hardware. Can Tok ask and find out and post a pic of the matte if it's different? Too much excitement. ?


I knew somebody was going to ask about that. ? Yes, it looks brushed to me too, I don't know why it's not in a matte case. Maybe it's just an example of the dial in a case, it still looks good either way. Below is the matte case.


----------



## Stan81

tokareva said:


> I knew somebody was going to ask about that. 😂 Yes, it looks brushed to me too, I don't know why it's not in a matte case. Maybe it's just an example of the dial in a case, it still looks good either way. Below is the matte case.
> View attachment 15968279


looks great


----------



## Ligavesh

I know getting a mokume gane dial is a lottery as it's always something different, but honestly, these mokume patterns aren't too special - to me at least...










Also, do they have to be in a 'California' style?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I know getting a mokume gane dial is a lottery as it's always something different, but honestly, these mokume patterns aren't too special - to me at least...
> 
> View attachment 15968430
> 
> 
> Also, do they have to be in a 'California' style?


You're kidding me... they look rubbish.... I'm going to be seriously pissed if that's what I get.

I don't want California, I want what they show on the web site. I agree with you Ligavesh, unless there is some serious cleaning up of those dials, they look very very ordinary.

I may drop Vidam an email letting him know I want a normal dial on both my mokume and Damascus. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> You're kidding me... they look rubbish.... I'm going to be seriously pissed if that's what I get.
> 
> I don't want California, I want what they show on the web site. I agree with you Ligavesh, unless there is some serious cleaning up of those dials, they look very very ordinary.
> 
> I may drop Vidam an email letting him know I want a normal dial on both my mokume and Damascus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The Damascus look way better than the mokume gane, wonder if I can change my dial in my engraved 295 from mokume to damascus now - it would be very unserious, otoh no one said the mokume dials would be california and the look... well... it's pretty much the worst looking mokume pattern I've ever seen...

PS. Maybe the look will grow on me, for example that middle one in the bottom row doesn't look too bad, but why California?


----------



## tokareva

Where are you comrades getting this information? I just received the pictures of the California dials above and Vadim said he wants to make some mokume dials like them. I don't think anyone who didn't order one is going to get one, personally I don't even think those are mokume, they look like mild steel to me.

Anyhow, back to the often underappreciated engraving.?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Where are you comrades getting this information? I just received the pictures of the California dials above and Vadim said he wants to make some mokume dials like them. I don't think anyone who didn't order one is going to get one, personally I don't even think those are mokume, they look like mild steel to me.
> 
> Anyhow, back to the often underappreciated engraving.😅
> 
> View attachment 15968498
> View attachment 15968500
> View attachment 15968501
> View attachment 15968502
> View attachment 15968504
> View attachment 15968505
> View attachment 15968507
> View attachment 15968510


Hm, well maybe I misunderstood his email regarding the dials - his fault, he barely writes two words... Anyway, I sent him a 'PS.' email where I said the engraved cases looked great, so there's that


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Hm, well maybe I misunderstood his email regarding the dials - his fault, he barely writes two words... Anyway, I sent him a 'PS.' email where I said the engraved cases looked great, so there's that


Welcome to my world...😂


----------



## Ligavesh

Got this message (auto-translated): "This is a blank. The pattern hasn't been shown yet"


----------



## willjackson

tokareva said:


> Where are you comrades getting this information? I just received the pictures of the California dials above and Vadim said he wants to make some mokume dials like them. I don't think anyone who didn't order one is going to get one, personally I don't even think those are mokume, they look like mild steel to me.
> 
> Anyhow, back to the often underappreciated engraving.
> 
> View attachment 15968498
> View attachment 15968500
> View attachment 15968501
> View attachment 15968502
> View attachment 15968504
> View attachment 15968505
> View attachment 15968507
> View attachment 15968510


Getting these photos are the best part. Seeing these beauties made right before our eyes is something not all Russian watch buyers get to enjoy. It will make this addition to my collection even more special. Thanks Tok.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raysson

Nicely stated, Will... I also try to lean on the positive side. When I make purchases like this, I try to understand the risks. I go in accepting the fact I may lose the money ($1200 in this case). Don't get me wrong... I'm not made of money. I just understand there is risk and I accept the risk. It does appear to be getting less risky as we go. I've enjoyed the thread, and as you said, Will... being included in the process and watch these beauties being made. Definitely a new experience and so far has made it worth taking the risk. I keep thinking of the value of these hand crafted, customizable watches - kind of cool old school manufacturing. It seems to me that even the list price underestimates their value. More and more I trust Vadim and his handling of this complicated buy. I bet he had a good laugh when we jumped to the conclusion that his latest pictures were of finished mokume dials when all he was doing was suggesting the use of "california" style numbers. This was excitedly brought up as an idea awhile back. Vadim thought it might look good with mokume dials. I sent him an email right away thanking him for his suggestion but to let him know I wasn't interested. He acknowledged my email. I appreciate his thoughtfulness. No complaints from me. I've enjoyed the ride so far. Worth the price of admission. The watches will be the icing on the cake. Thanks Tok, Lig, Zany, etc.


----------



## tokareva

Here is a finished Damascus version, retail price is 160,000 rubles


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Here is a finished Damascus version, retail price is 160,000 rubles
> 
> View attachment 15972405
> View attachment 15972407
> View attachment 15972409


I'm in.

....Wait a minute!


----------



## SKUAS72

first I have to see how finish this one.......................................... (But I like it a lot)


----------



## tokareva




----------



## Victorv

Nice watches Tok,

But what is Muonionalusta?


----------



## willjackson

Victorv said:


> Nice watches Tok,
> 
> But what is Munionalista?


 Muonionalusta - Wikipedia
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

A type of meteorite I think.


----------



## Kotsov

Rista said:


> A type of meteorite I think.


----------



## Rimmed762

Location where meteorite fell. I noticed that even it is in Sweden, Muonionalusta is finnish.

Alusta is could be translated as a foundation or something that something is built on. And Muonio is a name of the place. Muonion is possessive form of word.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


>


Muonionalusta - Wikipedia ?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Muonionalusta - Wikipedia ?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I want to remind you that we have the option to add a Zlatoust Damascus steel knife to our orders. The short one is 3500 and the long one is 4000.

*Edit: Vadim gave me the wrong prices, short knife is 3500 and the long one is 4000.*
























Or, if you want something more refined, Vadim can offer you these starting at 50,000 😮


----------



## Zany4

How would we pay for a knife? Same method as before? PayPal as gift then email vadim to confirm adding the knife to our existing watch order?


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> How would we pay for a knife? Same method as before? PayPal as gift then email vadim to confirm adding the knife to our existing watch order?


I guess so, I'm going to get a short one. I'll send him the 3000 and see what happens.😅


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> Finished meteorite dials.
> 
> They need one more meteorite dial order, who wants the last one available.
> 
> View attachment 15960701
> View attachment 15960705
> View attachment 15960706


Is the watch still available for order?


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> Is the watch still available for order?


I will ask if you can get one.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> How would we pay for a knife? Same method as before? PayPal as gift then email vadim to confirm adding the knife to our existing watch order?


I got a message from Vadim saying that he received the payment so apparently all you have to do is pay. 😅


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> I will ask if you can get one.


Thanks.


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> Thanks.


Vadim said to send your payment.


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> Vadim said to send your payment.


Ok thanks. That's 24000 Rubbles to *[email protected]* via Paypal. 
Will send the payment now.


----------



## Zedd88

Zedd88 said:


> Ok thanks. That's 24000 Rubbles to *[email protected]* via Paypal.
> Will send the payment now.


I've already sent the payment. How will Vad know what exact model I am buying? I add myself to the XLS file? Sorry for the questions, I have followed this thread for months then honestly I lost track due to the timing, how long it materialized, priorities, etc. (all my fault). It started out as people listing themselves then it became an XLS file (I was in the initial list but unlisted myself from the xls fife). Then lost track of this thread until it went back to my radar.

Thanks again to those who have been helpful in this thread.


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> I've already sent the payment. How will Vad know what exact model I am buying? I add myself to the XLS file? Sorry for the questions, I have followed this thread for months then honestly I lost track due to the timing, how long it materialized, priorities, etc. (all my fault). It started out as people listing themselves then it became an XLS file (I was in the initial list but unlisted myself from the xls fife). Then lost track of this thread until it went back to my radar.
> 
> Thanks again to those who have been helpful in this thread.


He will probably contract you or me to verify what it is that you want. Please go ahead and give me the specifics crown position,etc.


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> He will probably contract you or me to verify what it is that you want. Please go ahead and give me the specifics crown position,etc.


Model: 195ЧС with a winding head for 9 hours
Dial: Meteorite 
Seconds Arrow: White
Crystal: Sapphire Glass

Should I also email [email protected] and also maybe Vad?


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> Model: 195ЧС with a winding head for 9 hours
> Dial: Meteorite
> Seconds Arrow: White
> Crystal: Sapphire Glass
> 
> Should I also email [email protected] and also maybe Vad?


Yes, that's probably a good idea.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I already updated the post about the knives but to avoid any confusion I'll explain here. Vadim gave me the wrong prices, the short knife is 3500 and the long one is 4000...wasn't a deal breaker for me.😅


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I already updated the post about the knives but to avoid any confusion I'll explain here. Vadim gave me the wrong prices, the short knife is 3500 and the long one is 4000...wasn't a deal breaker for me.😅


just had the same issue. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tokareva




----------



## Ligavesh

Nice, the steel red second hand is mine


----------



## Red PeeKay

You know, I reckon the bronze meteorite looks better.... just seems to contrast more. Very nice. 

Looking forward to my Damascus and Mokume Bronzo's.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> You know, I reckon the bronze meteorite looks better.... just seems to contrast more. Very nice.
> 
> Looking forward to my Damascus and Mokume Bronzo's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The bronze does looks great, but when I saw how good the steel looked I sent Vadim 24000 for one.🙄😅

Here's the Bronze with a strap, makes it look even better. 😀


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> The bronze does looks great, but when I saw how good the steel looked I sent Vadim 24000 for one.??


That bronze came out so well! I'm happy you talked me into that combo. Those steel are also good looking but I'm glad I went with the steel Damascus for variety. Any photos of the Damascus or Mokume? I want one of everything, but obviously I have more restraint or have maxed my budget! ? Still I had to add a knife which Vadim has confirmed my payment. I'm afraid what the shipping charges will be. ?


----------



## SKUAS72

when can we see the 295 broces.?


----------



## RFollia

Well I'm in for 2 damascus knives. Will have to write Vadim and send payment. Best regards


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> when can we see the 295 broces.?


You have to buy a knife first 😂


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I want to remind you that we have the option to add a Zlatoust Damascus steel knife to our orders. The short one is 3500 and the long one is 4000.
> 
> *Edit: Vadim gave me the wrong prices, short knife is 3500 and the long one is 4000.*
> View attachment 15980799
> 
> View attachment 15980803
> View attachment 15980797
> 
> 
> Or, if you want something more refined, Vadim can offer you these starting at 50,000 ?
> 
> View attachment 15980809
> 
> View attachment 15980811
> View attachment 15980814
> View attachment 15980815
> View attachment 15980816


OK, these are nice. there are some very interesting blades coming out of Russia in recent years.
'Damascus' is a very imprecise term and is often used as a generic term for pattern welded and wootz steels.
What is usually called 'Damascus' here is pattern welded or simply layered etched dual steel construction.
There is certainly a tradition of pattern welded blades in the former Soviet Union, with the fusion between Caucasian blades and Ottoman. Her's a Kindjal with a Turkish star pattern twist-core to illustrate.









Now, you'll notice that the pattern welded areas are confined to an area away from the cutting edge. This because having two grades of steel in a cutting edge isn't advantagous. So this sword has two panels of twist core (Star Pattern) with panels of fine monosteel either side with differentially tempered hardened steel cutting edges (like the Hamon line on Japanese blades).
Sorry about the flash picture and my weird need to put my Komandirskie next to it. Here's a couple of better pictures:


















In the last picture you can see where the pattern welded section extends beyond the etched area.

I'm not sure if you peeps are still reading, but the top type of knives in Tokareva's post are pattern welded and they are a very nice modern take on this truly ancient tradition. I can't tell you how they'll cut or how hard they are and you'd have to bear in mind that the acid etched pattern is just on the surface and would show use (which is why I show you the pictures of one of my swords).
The pattern is an interesting modern take on some old types as well. This is a whole field in itself and anyone who buys one of these new knives should spend some time in research of the global ancient tradition that led to them.

BUT!
The blades like the one clearly showing its granular pattern in the last picture of Tokarevas post are made of what is being claimed as modern wootz steel. Which is a totally different animal.
Wootz was a type of crucible steel made in small quantities using iron ore from deposits rich with impurites in the form of particles/carbides of other metals. When the iron ore is smelted, the crucible furnace didn't achieve the temperature needed to amalgamate the impurities into the steel. So what you are left with is a steel matrix with particles of harder material 'contaminating it'.
In this form you can call the resulting granular pattern (natural form) 'Crystaline Wootz'.
Smiths soon realised that they could manipulate the patterns of impurites into bands or flowing patterns or swirls, or ladders......
Then through a combination of these iron ore deposits running out and the influx of western imported monosteel, the technique was lost.
If you want to read about it, a google search for wootz steel will lead you down the rabbit hole.
However, this is 'the' article on the subject:




__





The Key Role of Impurities in Ancient Damascus Steel Blades






www.tms.org




Whether these modern blades are really wootz or not is hotly argued, but they are lovely!
Here's a section of an antique sword of mine:









Sorry for rambling on.


----------



## Kotsov

So the knife blades aren't Damascus but are just acid etched with a pattern?


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> So the knife blades aren't Damascus but are just acid etched with a pattern?


No, that would be a 'faux damascus' pattern and I don't think that's what we are seeing here. This looks like genuine pattern welding (sometimes refered to as 'Damascus').
They are made from layers of two types of steel, which etch differently.
Essentially the darker areas are the type of steel that is more affected by the acid, resulting in a dark colour. The more silver areas resist the etch and retain the silver colour.
If you were to polish the surface, you would first lose the contrast in colour and then lose the pattern entirely as you smooth out the surface.
The acid eats into the dark areas and as in my twistcore star pattern blade, you eventually get a slight embossed effect.

Imagine you've got two pieces of different metal, one steel and one iron and you hammer them out into two long flat slabs.
Then put one on top of the other, forge it together and hammer it out again to the thickness of one.
Then cut it in half and put them together to make four layers.
Continue until you have 64 layers. Each time you create a new layer and maintain the thickness, you make each layer thinnner.
Then slice/chisel/file channels into the surface to reveal those layers underneath. then hammer it flat again to remove the channels.
You are left with layers througout the metal, but visible where you've cut into them and exposed them.
That is basically the process.

To get stars, you take long strips of layered metal and twist it into a sprial like a narwal tusk.
Once you've done that, it's basically round, so you file it into a square rod and make another.
Then forge weld them together and forge weld two slabs of steel to the sides of them.
Now when you etch the blade, the now squared off areas of the twisted layers, reveal what looks like a star pattern.

It's quite a skill!


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, here's a whole page full of videos on the knives, including the somewhat hilarious but interesting video (2nd one) that we saw about 100 pages back.🙄





__





video-urman






www.urmanknife.com


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrades, here's a whole page full of videos on the knives, including the somewhat hilarious but interesting video (2nd one) that we saw about 100 pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video-urman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urmanknife.com


Ha... clearly that knife wasn't very sharp.... didn't split that brick cleanly! 

And I note... not wearing a Zlatoust watch when demonstrating... very unmanly like!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Alright.... where are my watches? My very manly straps have arrived and are very impatiently waiting....as you can see they both have very manly tattoos to match the tattoos on my manly bronze Damascus and Mokume dialled watches...
And of course the inspiration for the tattoo on the buckle is....
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I realize that everybody is waiting for their watches, but Vadim sent me a message saying that he has received the knives and is ready to send them. I'm trying to find out when the watches are going to be ready for shipping.


----------



## SKUAS72

Sorry tok, i paid for 295 bronze..is of kind of case finshed.? Can you ask to vadim for some picture?thanks


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> I realize that everybody is waiting for their watches, but Vadim sent me a message saying that he has received the knives and is ready to send them. I'm trying to find out when the watches are going to be ready for shipping.


3500 and 4000 RUB is including shipping?


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> 3500 and 4000 RUB is including shipping?


Unfortunately not, It was my understanding originally that knives would be included with the watches, either something has changed or there was a miscommunication 🙄 I did wonder how the much longer knife was going to fit into the same package as the watch,so maybe it's better to send them separately anyhow.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> Sorry tok, i paid for 295 bronze..is of kind of case finshed.? Can you ask to vadim for some picture?thanks


Here is a bronze 295


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Here is a bronze 295
> 
> View attachment 15984211
> View attachment 15984215


Does he have the picture of the bronze 293? (I think I'm the only one?)


----------



## SKUAS72

Thanks tok...i want to see my 295 with meteorite dial....


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> Unfortunately not, It was my understanding originally that knives would be included with the watches, either something has changed or there was a miscommunication 🙄 I did wonder how the much longer knife was going to fit into the same package as the watch,so maybe it's better to send them separately anyhow.


So, how much is shipping? I mean, how much should one pay to Vadim for the longer knive?


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> So, how much is shipping? I mean, how much should one pay to Vadim for the longer knive?


He said he will tell me tomorrow.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Alright.... where are my watches? My very manly straps have arrived and are very impatiently waiting....as you can see they both have very manly tattoos to match the tattoos on my manly bronze Damascus and Mokume dialled watches...
> And of course the inspiration for the tattoo on the buckle is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


We all need to spinach up in preparation for our watches....


----------



## tokareva




----------



## RFollia

There is a problem with knives' payment. Tried to send yesterday 7000 roubles but paypal simply said "it's not possible now", meanwhile another payment was done problem free. Is there any problem with Vadim's account?


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> There is a problem with knives' payment. Tried to send yesterday 7000 roubles but paypal simply said "it's not possible now", meanwhile another payment was done problem free. Is there any problem with Vadim's account?


I don't know, I'm still recovering from learning that the shipping cost is more than the cost of the knife.🙄😅😒


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> So, how much is shipping? I mean, how much should one pay to Vadim for the longer knive?


4000 for shipping 🙄


----------



## Zedd88

Guys, does your country's custom allow knives and weapons through customs? My country has restrictions on those things and I know of other countries that have those restrictions too.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Zedd88 said:


> Guys, does your country's custom allow knives and weapons through customs? My country has restrictions on those things and I know of other countries that have those restrictions too.


That's why I decided against buying one.


----------



## Zany4

I was expecting to pay $30-$40 for shipping of both my watches and the knife together. I had assumed Vadim was helping to facilitate both. I had also assumed there would be an option to ship by UPS as that’s what Meranom used via Kazan during the early pandemic. There is a UPS affiliated courier in Chelyabinsk that I hope Vadim is aware of. As long as it is marked as sample and not for resale, US customs should not be an issue.

Authorised UPS Contractor
21-B, Lenina Prospekt, of. 119
454091, Chelyabinsk, Russia
Tel.: (351) 270-30-30
Tel./Fax: (351) 265-75-09


----------



## Zedd88

Zany4 said:


> I was expecting to pay $30-$40 for shipping of both my watches and the knife together. I had assumed Vadim was helping to facilitate both. I had also assumed there would be an option to ship by UPS as that's what Meranom used via Kazan during the early pandemic. There is a UPS affiliated courier in Chelyabinsk that I hope Vadim is aware of. As long as it is marked as sample and not for resale, US customs should not be an issue.
> 
> Authorised UPS Contractor
> 21-B, Lenina Prospekt, of. 119
> 454091, Chelyabinsk, Russia
> Tel.: (351) 270-30-30
> Tel./Fax: (351) 265-75-09


i have bought three watches from meranom. First is via Russian post office which took a long time to arrive. Second watch was via UPS and third Via DHL. The second watch i purchased because i couldnt wait for the first watch to arrive. Hehehehe so my second order actually arrived first.

I hope Vad could also ship via UPS or DHL.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I was expecting to pay $30-$40 for shipping of both my watches and the knife together. I had assumed Vadim was helping to facilitate both. I had also assumed there would be an option to ship by UPS as that's what Meranom used via Kazan during the early pandemic. There is a UPS affiliated courier in Chelyabinsk that I hope Vadim is aware of. As long as it is marked as sample and not for resale, US customs should not be an issue.
> 
> Authorised UPS Contractor
> 21-B, Lenina Prospekt, of. 119
> 454091, Chelyabinsk, Russia
> Tel.: (351) 270-30-30
> Tel./Fax: (351) 265-75-09


I'm going to check and see if he can ship the knives cheaper somehow, otherwise I'm probably going to either try and get him to refund the money I paid for it,or at least partially. If that's not possible I may just let him keep it as a gift because I don't need 7500 invested in a knife. I'm actually a gun guy anyhow. ?


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> I'm going to check and see if he can ship the knives cheaper somehow, otherwise I'm probably going to either try and get him to refund the money I paid for it,or at least partially. If that's not possible I may just let him keep it as a gift because I don't need 7500 invested in a knife. I'm actually a gun guy anyhow. 😂


Maybe ask him to hold on to the knife and send it along with the watch when the watch is ready for shipment.


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> Maybe ask him to hold on to the knife and send it along with the watch when the watch is ready for shipment.


I guess I'll go ahead and pay for the rather expensive shipping. Apparently they sell the same knives at several places for 99€ and that doesn't even include shipping.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> 4000 for shipping


Sigh... really? Seriously, wrap it in some bubble wrap and stick it in a padded envelope, send it surface mail. I don't need a fancy box or wrapping. It's not that big or heavy. 

That's what annoys me about many watch manufacturers. I didn't buy the watch to get a fancy pants box and trimmings. Cut me a discount and do away with the fancy stuff.

That's what I like about Tissell watches....cardboard box and some cheap arse foam. Simples! Nothing fancy, great watch, great price.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Will Vadim invoice us for the knife shipping or do we just have to pay him? I would hope he would communicate more details individually or be willing to combine shipping with the watches when they are ready. I may send him an email to ask.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Will Vadim invoice us for the knife shipping or do we just have to pay him? I would hope he would communicate more details individually or be willing to combine shipping with the watches when they are ready. I may send him an email to ask.


I don't know... I sent him a message asking for him to clarify the shipping conditions but he hasn't answered yet.


----------



## Ligavesh

In the comments of that video tok posted a guy says "we sell this knife for 80€ (in Germany), 50 plus 30 shipping"


----------



## Kotsov

I've just bought a €8 MAM knife so am spent up.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I don't know... I sent him a message asking for him to clarify the shipping conditions but he hasn't answered yet.


Any news Tok? Update on shipping costs or no change.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Any news Tok? Update on shipping costs or no change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Not yet


----------



## Kotsov

It's all getting closer. I can feel it in my water....


----------



## willjackson

Meanwhile...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Somebody is going to get a beautiful watch, it's not particularly my style but I definitely wouldn't mind having it.😅


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim needs shipping details from Aaron M.
Not sure why it asks for a zip code and postal code, I thought they were the same thing...


----------



## RFollia

I just received the same email and wrote the same info in index and zipcode
Guess my timer and knives have been sent today
Best regards


----------



## RFollia

Red PeeKay said:


> Sigh... really? Seriously, wrap it in some bubble wrap and stick it in a padded envelope, send it surface mail. I don't need a fancy box or wrapping. It's not that big or heavy.
> 
> That's what annoys me about many watch manufacturers. I didn't buy the watch to get a fancy pants box and trimmings. Cut me a discount and do away with the fancy stuff.
> 
> That's what I like about Tissell watches....cardboard box and some cheap arse foam. Simples! Nothing fancy, great watch, great price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


In some european countries, depending on knife's size, regular surface mail is not allowed
Best regards


----------



## Red PeeKay

Now I'm going to assume that we are going to get an invoice for shipping of our watches? I haven't received one unless it's included in the price I paid for my watch. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Any news Tok? Update on shipping costs or no change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ok, so I just paid 2853 for shipping of the knife but that's to the US, apparently it's going to be different for everyone.


----------



## Zedd88

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim needs shipping details from Aaron M.
> Not sure why it asks for a zip code and postal code, I thought they were the same thing...
> 
> View attachment 15995345


Do we wait for Vad's email or do we just send over our address to him without waiting for his e-mail?


----------



## Zany4

I would wait for emails from Vadim. He has sent me two emails so far, one for the knife (3000rub shipping) and possibly one for the watches (I am guessing). The knife shipping email came from his "live.ru" email address and the watches one (possibly) came from his "Zlatoust marketing" email address. I would bet that after you provide your shipping address, I think he will send a third email with your individual / personal shipping costs.


----------



## RFollia

Received tracking number, so knives on their way..


----------



## Zany4

I did get a response from Vadim that when the watches are ready to ship, that they will be sent via Pochta Russian Post with tracking. I doubt insurance will be included as that would show the value of the contents that could lead to customs issues in certain countries. Much like Meranom who lists "watch repair parts" on his labels, Vadim will probably list "samples not for resale" or something similar. Crossing fingers...


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Somebody is going to get a beautiful watch, it's not particularly my style but I definitely wouldn't mind having it.😅
> 
> View attachment 15995298
> View attachment 15995299
> View attachment 15995301
> View attachment 15995303


Nice, waiting to see an engraved 295 mokume gane - that one would be mine - unless Vadim mixed things up and engraved my 195 bronze meteorite instead - in that case this one could be mine


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> I did get a response from Vadim that when the watches are ready to ship, that they will be sent via Pochta Russian Post with tracking. I doubt insurance will be included as that would show the value of the contents that could lead to customs issues in certain countries. Much like Meranom who lists "watch repair parts" on his labels, Vadim will probably list "samples not for resale" or something similar. Crossing fingers...


Hmm...At this stage I'm not sure I wouldn't want insurance. A couple of these isn't the same risk as a €40 Vostok. If that means paying for quicker delivery with the risk of custom charges.....


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> Hmm...At this stage I'm not sure I wouldn't want insurance. A couple of these isn't the same risk as a €40 Vostok. If that means paying for quicker delivery with the risk of custom charges.....


From Vadim's usual terse response, I'm not sure there are any other shipping options than Pochta Russian Post. If the shipping cost is 3000rub like for the knives, I sure hope it's expedited and with insurance.


----------



## Kotsov

What are we going to do when this is all over


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> What are we going to do when this is all over


After a celebration 🎉 we can start looking into the next collective purchase. Vadim seems to want to make it for the Damascus cases but I don't think there will be anywhere near the interest of this purchase, mainly because of the cost and the potential for rust to form on the Damascus case unless cared for correctly.

I think there would be more interested in titanium.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> What are we going to do when this is all over


How about one with the textured titanium dial...a la....

















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

First I want see my Four watches in my hands before another russian adventure.....


----------



## tokareva

A steel case with engraving and Damascus dial, and mokume blanks.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> A steel case with engraving and Damascus dial, and mokume blanks.
> 
> View attachment 15999846
> View attachment 15999847
> View attachment 15999848
> 
> View attachment 15999849
> View attachment 15999850
> View attachment 15999851
> View attachment 15999852


The mokumes are great! 👌


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> A steel case with engraving and Damascus dial, and mokume blanks.
> 
> View attachment 15999846
> View attachment 15999847
> View attachment 15999848
> 
> View attachment 15999849
> View attachment 15999850
> View attachment 15999851
> View attachment 15999852


Super nice Tok

Tok, can you please ask about how is going on the production of plain Zlatoust?


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Super nice Tok
> 
> Tok, can you please ask about how is going on the production of plain Zlatoust?


I already did, but haven't received any information.


----------



## tokareva

California mokume blank


----------



## RFollia

Well, already received the "love letter" from spanish customs regardng the knives.... yoohoooo...


----------



## Rimmed762

Came pretty quickly. 👍

I think that, for us in EU, it is quite hard to avoid customs anymore.


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> Well, already received the "love letter" from spanish customs regardng the knives.... yoohoooo...


hola compi
qué medio de envío fue? Correos.?

saludos


----------



## Kotsov

RFollia said:


> Well, already received the "love letter" from spanish customs regardng the knives.... yoohoooo...


S.H.I.T.


----------



## tokareva

At the risk infuriating anyone, I want to show a picture of Russian meteorite that Vadim is planning to use with Titanium cases.

He said...
"50 pieces of titanium watches at the price of 37,000 rubles."

I'm definitely interested 😃

*Edit: *Vadim said that our watches will begin shipping next week.


----------



## RFollia

Yes, the sh


SKUAS72 said:


> hola compi
> qué medio de envío fue? Correos.?
> 
> saludos


Yes, shipping method was normal post. From 1st july the regulation regarding small value items entered into force, so that means there is no 22 USD value exemption, you have to pay VAT from the 1st cent of value, so we're done
(now translate to spanish ) Sí el envío fue por Correos.. Pero el 1 de julio entró en vigor la normativa para envíos de bajo valor, ya no hay exención en los primeros 22-25 dólares de valor, se paga IVA desde el primer céntimo, con lo cual estamos vendidos

Best regards


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just ordered and paid for a large knife. If you are considering buying one, there is only one left... so you won't have to buy two of them!! Hmmm it's all a bit dodgy. I asked Vadim about buying one and he quoted me the 3500 rubles plus 3000 shipping. Okay, not a problem I'll pay straight away. Immediately another message.... oh, its actually 7000 rubles because we only have two left and you have to buy both.... WTF??? Are you sure I asked.... Absolutely.

Okay, not interested. Thanks but not thanks....... Oh okay, they'll do one knife only then!! Seriously!!

Anyway, one large damascus knife on its way Downunder and one left for anyone in need of one!!

Now for those damn watches!!


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> Yes, the sh
> 
> Yes, shipping method was normal post. From 1st july the regulation regarding small value items entered into force, so that means there is no 22 USD value exemption, you have to pay VAT from the 1st cent of value, so we're done
> (now translate to spanish ) Sí el envío fue por Correos.. Pero el 1 de julio entró en vigor la normativa para envíos de bajo valor, ya no hay exención en los primeros 22-25 dólares de valor, se paga IVA desde el primer céntimo, con lo cual estamos vendidos
> 
> Best regards


Thanks, but&#8230;..Its no the same pay for 25 dollars than for 400...&#8230;.please let me know how much you have to pay.
I think that the better for us is a shippment for each watch.

Pues nada, a pagar...&#8230;&#8230;...pero no es lo mismo paga por 25 que por 400, por favor indicame cuanto has tenido que pagar (supongo que el valor declarado será menor de 25usd), para calcular cuanto tendre que pagar por mis 4 relojes.
Pienso que lo mejor para nosotros será un envio por reloj.

Mil gracias


----------



## Luis965

SKUAS72 said:


> Thanks, but&#8230;..Its no the same pay for 25 dollars than for 400...&#8230;.please let me know how much you have to pay.
> I think that the better for us is a shippment for each watch.
> 
> Pues nada, a pagar...&#8230;&#8230;...pero no es lo mismo paga por 25 que por 400, por favor indicame cuanto has tenido que pagar (supongo que el valor declarado será menor de 25usd), para calcular cuanto tendre que pagar por mis 4 relojes.
> Pienso que lo mejor para nosotros será un envio por reloj.
> 
> Mil gracias


Sorry to disapoint you, but if they use the same method as in Portugal you have to show your Paypal invoice, that´s why I didn't bought the watches.


----------



## Victorv

Luis965 said:


> Sorry to disapoint you, but if they use the same method as in Portugal you have to show your Paypal invoice, that´s why I didn't bought the watches.


I hope Vadym ship our watches as fast as he can. Now, here in Spain we have a bit of caos, and they are acepting the declared value. But if vadym delays more (that i think is going to happen) i think we should have to show documents and make this a headache for us.

That's why a while ago i asked about plain watches to Tok ( in theory it will be ready because are normal production watches), but Vadym didn't respond...

The truth is that i'm not so happy with Vadym (despite the price...)


----------



## RFollia

Well, the "love letter" the spanish postal operator sent me 16th july gave me a deadline of 5 days to upload all documents or the parcel could be destroyed....
Documents requested (invoice, ID card and proof of payment).
Today I tried to upload them as the deadline finished tomorrow. Guess what? The postal operator online page still has not got my tracking number active. So I contacted them and received a message stating they would contact me again once the parcel arrives in Spain.
And all this for a souvenir timer worth 2100 roubles+2 damascus knives. Who knows what can happen when the watches are shipped? Maybe it's better to pick them up in the factory directly...
Any volunteering a trip to Zlatoust?
best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

Well German customs are not that bad... I hope


----------



## Ligavesh

@tokareva , if you can, tell him to ship the watches without their boxes, just wrapped in some bubble wrap. I'll write to him too.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

RFollia said:


> Well, the "love letter" the spanish postal operator sent me 16th july gave me a deadline of 5 days to upload all documents or the parcel could be destroyed....
> Documents requested (invoice, ID card and proof of payment).
> Today I tried to upload them as the deadline finished tomorrow. Guess what? The postal operator online page still has not got my tracking number active. So I contacted them and received a message stating they would contact me again once the parcel arrives in Spain.
> And all this for a souvenir timer worth 2100 roubles+2 damascus knives. Who knows what can happen when the watches are shipped? Maybe it's better to pick them up in the factory directly...
> Any volunteering a trip to Zlatoust?
> best regards


Crikey; even Brazilian customs are not that bad!


----------



## Kotsov

Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition...


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> I hope Vadym ship our watches as fast as he can. Now, here in Spain we have a bit of caos, and they are acepting the declared value. But if vadym delays more (that i think is going to happen) i think we should have to show documents and make this a headache for us.
> 
> That's why a while ago i asked about plain watches to Tok ( in theory it will be ready because are normal production watches), but Vadym didn't respond...
> 
> The truth is that i'm not so happy with Vadym (despite the price...)


I sent Vadim a message and tried to explain the situation.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I sent Vadim a message and tried to explain the situation.


Thank you so much Tok, you're great


----------



## Red PeeKay

I'm not expecting great things after my knife dealings.

Once I declined to buy two knives Vadim relented and let me buy one, I made the payment as agreed via PayPal.... and made it very clear it was being sent to Oz when I first asked for a final price (knife cost and shipping together). Paid and sent my address.... back he comes, oops, under quoted me on the shipping...I had to cough up more....

So I'll be interested to see what happens when I get the cost of shipping for the watches... wouldn't surprise me if it matches the cost of the watch!

Anyway, just got my shipping notification... hope it arrives by Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

UPDATE!
Did not receive any notification from Spanish postal service. But from pochta.ru tracking noticed the parcel was already in Spain since today.
visited the spanish operator adtpostales.com (who deals with customs clearance and VAT payment), inserted the tracking number and gave me the option to pay VAT.
and VAT was... a whopping 7 euro! (for knives and timer)
So soon might receive items
But guess for watches will be a very different story....
Best regards


----------



## Ligavesh

I just bought the last knife. Partly because I do collect knives, but more to stay on good terms with Vadim 😅


----------



## KoperViking

First of all, thanks again for the great support and efforts in trading unique Zlatoust watches, Tokareva & co 🤝 
By the way, I would like my watch complete with box and all. (We do not have Spanish customs here.)


----------



## Red PeeKay

RFollia said:


> UPDATE!
> Did not receive any notification from Spanish postal service. But from pochta.ru tracking noticed the parcel was already in Spain since today.
> visited the spanish operator adtpostales.com (who deals with customs clearance and VAT payment), inserted the tracking number and gave me the option to pay VAT.
> and VAT was... a whopping 7 euro! (for knives and timer)
> So soon might receive items
> But guess for watches will be a very different story....
> Best regards


Let us know your thoughts on the knives when you have them in hand.... know you can't post photos on this forum but would be interested to hear what you think.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades! I realize everyone is anxiously and patiently waiting for the watches, however I want to share some pictures of the next item available for collective purchase. I'm getting more and more excited about this. 
Seymchan meteorite for watches made of titanium.? ?


































Seymchan (meteorite) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kotsov

Oooooooh........

Guess what.....









I'm in.

I've never had two metiorite watches


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Oooooooh........
> 
> Guess what.....
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> I've never had two metiorite watches


Where is the spelcheka when you need it?


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I've never had two metiorite watches


You've not got one yet 😉


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> Let us know your thoughts on the knives when you have them in hand.... know you can't post photos on this forum but would be interested to hear what you think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My knife is at my local US post office and out for delivery today. I will post my thoughts about it on Friday and maybe a zoomed image of the blade steel pattern. This is as long as my wife doesn't intercept it first...


----------



## Kotsov

Atlantia said:


> You've not got one yet 😉


Ah but I have


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> Ah but I have


lol, Oooooh!


----------



## Rimmed762

After I receive this watch. I am definitely in for next. 

For next, could that dial be had in bronze case?


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> After I receive this watch. I am definitely in for next.
> 
> For next, could that dial be had in bronze case?


I don't know, maybe, unless Vadim wants to keep everything in the same case to make the production easier. I think he actually went to a lot of effort to allow us the wide range of choices with the current purchase, but hopefully we can at least have the option of bronze. I'll try to find out if we can choose between titanium and bronze.

*Edit: From Vadim...Replacement is not possible. All watches are sapphire crystal*


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> My knife is at my local US post office and out for delivery today. I will post my thoughts about it on Friday and maybe a zoomed image of the blade steel pattern. This is as long as my wife doesn't intercept it first...


I'm separated from my wife and I still rush from work to get home before her to get the mail.

Anyway, before an eventual next purchase, I want to see how the ones I bought will look on my wrist; I've never had a Zlatoust watch before - I might end up loving it, I mind end up selling them all - in the second case I wouldn't go through the whole stress again just to sell the watch as soon as I get it.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I'm separated from my wife and I still rush from work to get home before her to get the mail.
> 
> Anyway, before an eventual next purchase, I want to see how the ones I bought will look on my wrist; I've never had a Zlatoust watch before - I might end up loving it, I mind end up selling them all - in the second case I wouldn't go through the whole stress again just to sell the watch as soon as I get it.


Gift it to your ex wife?


----------



## palletwheel

tokareva said:


> Comrades! I realize everyone is anxiously and patiently waiting for the watches, however I want to share some pictures of the next item available for collective purchase. I'm getting more and more excited about this.
> Seymchan meteorite for watches made of titanium.? ?
> 
> View attachment 16013901
> 
> View attachment 16013902
> 
> View attachment 16013904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seymchan (meteorite) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


YES!!! Titanium!! That could just be worth the trauma it takes to make a purchase


----------



## Zany4

My wife intercepted the knife. ? ? She seems less concerned about it than a new watch, but she doesn't know about the meteorite bronze and damask steel that are coming soon. ?

That being said and per policy, here's some photos of the unboxing without really showing that it's a knife. The knife quality and workmanship seems good. Came quite sharp. Rubber over-molded handle is fine. The steel shows bright Damask patterning and viewed top edge on, the layering looks apparent. The leather sheath is sturdy as well.

Happy with the purchase. Paperwork listed the knife as worth 500rub and the shipping was around 1800rub. First time for me to see an official Pochta branded box which must have cost a little itself. Maybe Vadim still had enough left over from the shipping fee to compensate for his time and lunch with a cup of coffee. на ваше здоровье!


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> My wife intercepted the knife. ? ? She seems less concerned about it than a new watch, but she doesn't know about the meteorite bronze and damask steel that are coming soon. ?
> 
> That being said and per policy, here's some photos of the unboxing without really showing that it's a knife. The knife quality and workmanship seems good. Came quite sharp. Rubber over-molded handle is fine. The steel shows bright Damask patterning and viewed top edge on, the layering looks apparent. The leather sheath is sturdy as well.
> 
> Happy with the purchase. Paperwork listed the knife as worth 500rub and the shipping was around 1800rub. First time for me to see an official Pochta branded box which must have cost a little itself. Maybe Vadim still had enough left over from the shipping fee to compensate for his time and lunch with a cup of coffee. на ваше здоровье!
> 
> View attachment 16015313
> View attachment 16015314
> View attachment 16015315
> View attachment 16015317
> View attachment 16015318
> View attachment 16015319
> View attachment 16015320
> View attachment 16015321
> View attachment 16015322


Wow, that's fantastic, so many certificates with stamps! This is one of the main reasons I love buying Russian stuff, everything has the look and feel of old world craftsmanship. ?


----------



## Kotsov

Lovely.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Gift it to your ex wife?


now that's an idea


----------



## RFollia

Received knife and timer. Don't have camera with me now (only film one). Everything arrived very well packed in a bomb proof parcel. Best regards


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> now that's an idea


Just not a good one


----------



## Luis965

RFollia said:


> Received knife and timer. Don't have camera with me now (only film one). Everything arrived very well packed in a bomb proof parcel. Best regards


Can you tell how much did you pay for customs?
Today I received a Kizlyar knife from Russia, total value with shipping - 37 Euro - Customs fees 21 Euro


----------



## Zany4

I find it interesting that these Urman brand knives which we bought from Vadim have both the “Z3” Zladinox steel material laser marking as well as the “K” laser mark on the opposite side which is the Kizlyar logo. Seems like these knives are a joint venture?


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I just bought the last knife. Partly because I do collect knives, but more to stay on good terms with Vadim 😅


For fixed blade get a Glock 78 and then you don't need to collect any more


----------



## Stan81

Hi Tok , I know I'm.one of the last people to order the watch.
What's the ETA for the order.
Destination Australia.
Thank you


----------



## Danilao

Stan81 said:


> Hi Tok , I know I'm.one of the last people to order the watch.
> What's the ETA for the order.
> Destination Australia.
> Thank you


Three months from the order. But maybe less. 
Are you the only one who hasn't received it yet?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> For fixed blade get a Glock 78 and then you don't need to collect any more


Nice - my problem is buying a lot of cheap Chinese knives, instead of a few good ones, but I might just sell the cheap ones and just buy the few good ones- although some of the really cheap ones I still like.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Just not a good one


I'll just tell her I bought it for 10 euros and don't like wearing it, but can't be bothered selling it - then again why would I want to give her a couple of hundreds of euros worth a watch  Might give it to my 5 year old son - he thinks some of the watches I have were for kids, which does insult me a little I must say... Anyway, he already confiscated an old Swatch that I found interesting looking a few years ago.


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> I don't know, maybe, unless Vadim wants to keep everything in the same case to make the production easier. I think he actually went to a lot of effort to allow us the wide range of choices with the current purchase, but hopefully we can at least have the option of bronze. I'll try to find out if we can choose between titanium and bronze.
> 
> *Edit: From Vadim...Replacement is not possible. All watches are sapphire crystal*


Thank you for fast operation. Fortunately now there is time to consider. I am not fond of titanium but I don't know why. That is something I need to figure out.


----------



## Stan81

Danilao said:


> Three months from the order. But maybe less.
> Are you the only one who hasn't received it yet?


I think I'm not the only one.
Just wanna get an eta seeing as some are being shipped out


----------



## Red PeeKay

Stan81 said:


> I think I'm not the only one.
> Just wanna get an eta seeing as some are being shipped out


I don't think anyone's gotten theirs yet Stan.... otherwise there'd be photos.... lots of them. 

I know if mine arrived I'd make sure everyone knew about it!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Only knives have shipped. I think Tok said some watches would ship starting next week. Probably the ones Tok shared pics of or Zlatoust has shown on their Instagram feed.


----------



## tokareva

Well I picked up the sharp pointy thing earlier ? and I'm really surprised at how much I like it. I'm not sure what to do with it though because it looks too nice to actually use. What are you other comrades going to do with yours?


















The black leather thing that is used to hold the sharp pointy thing is also very nice.?


----------



## Rimmed762

I almost regret not ordering. If these knives would have been stainless, I wouldn't have hesitated. I founded that I thought damascus would have been "too fancy". Well, I am finn... Just nothing too fancy. 😂😂😂


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> What are you other comrades going to do with yours?


You could use it, instead of the invisible Zlatoust, as a gnomon of a sundial.

After all, we are not a forum for cooks or murderers


----------



## Kotsov

Why can't we be trusted with pictures of knives? In case we cut ourselves?


----------



## Zany4

The knives are stainless, made from Zladinox billets (Zlatoust Damascus Inoxidizable). They pound high carbon X50 CrMoV steel alloy to make the layered raw material. It’s comparable to 420C stainless, tougher but not as hard. The Damascus technique to make the Zladinox may work harden the material to help it maintain an edge better, while still being easy to manually sharpen.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Well I picked up the sharp pointy thing earlier ? and I'm really surprised at how much I like it. I'm not sure what to do with it though because it looks too nice to actually use. What are you other comrades going to do with yours?
> 
> View attachment 16017938
> 
> View attachment 16017939
> 
> 
> The black leather thing that is used to hold the sharp pointy thing is also very nice.?
> 
> View attachment 16017951


I open packages with watches with mine...


----------



## Stan81

Danilao said:


> Three months from the order. But maybe less.
> Are you the only one who hasn't received it yet?


I think I'm not the only one.
Just wanna get an eta seeing as some are being shipped out


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Well I picked up the sharp pointy thing earlier ? and I'm really surprised at how much I like it. I'm not sure what to do with it though because it looks too nice to actually use. What are you other comrades going to do with yours?
> 
> View attachment 16017938
> 
> View attachment 16017939
> 
> 
> The black leather thing that is used to hold the sharp pointy thing is also very nice.?
> 
> View attachment 16017951


Now regretting not ordering one but I have no idea if Brazilian customs would allow it in!

Anyway, to answer the question: Letter Opener?


----------



## Ligavesh

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Now regretting not ordering one but I have no idea if Brazilian customs would allow it in!
> 
> Anyway, to answer the question: Letter Opener?


Packages with Russian watches, too.


----------



## Rimmed762

There is an old phrase from Finland. "Everything is possible if you have imagination... and an axe."

With knife, you don't need that much of an imagination. 😁

Knife, a good knife especially, is an excellent tool outdoors. It can turn a dull moment into joy. While carving, time flies.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think I have to get myself a Zlatoust knife also. Those were looking quite like divers watches which would have made them perfect couple to Zlatoust watch.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well lol....I was going to use it in the kitchen! I don't do too much huntin'... except for those elusive watches

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Looks exactly like mine. Craftmanship and feel are simply amazing. Best regards


Zany4 said:


> My wife intercepted the knife. ? ? She seems less concerned about it than a new watch, but she doesn't know about the meteorite bronze and damask steel that are coming soon. ?
> 
> That being said and per policy, here's some photos of the unboxing without really showing that it's a knife. The knife quality and workmanship seems good. Came quite sharp. Rubber over-molded handle is fine. The steel shows bright Damask patterning and viewed top edge on, the layering looks apparent. The leather sheath is sturdy as well.
> 
> Happy with the purchase. Paperwork listed the knife as worth 500rub and the shipping was around 1800rub. First time for me to see an official Pochta branded box which must have cost a little itself. Maybe Vadim still had enough left over from the shipping fee to compensate for his time and lunch with a cup of coffee. на ваше здоровье!
> 
> View attachment 16015313
> View attachment 16015314
> View attachment 16015315
> View attachment 16015317
> View attachment 16015318
> View attachment 16015319
> View attachment 16015320
> View attachment 16015321
> View attachment 16015322


----------



## RFollia

Luis965 said:


> Can you tell how much did you pay for customs?
> Today I received a Kizlyar knife from Russia, total value with shipping - 37 Euro - Customs fees 21 Euro


Hi Luis paid 7 euro, don't know why this time I just entered in the postal service system with the tracking code and allowed me to pay directly, so post did not bill me anything for dispatch, just plain VAT, otherwise it would have 21 euro dearer..


----------



## Red PeeKay

Waiting.... waiting









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Red PeeKay said:


> Waiting.... waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Friends, comrade Red PeeKay is going through a moment of crisis (as you can see from the photo he has also lost a lot of hair) and he needs our help...
Could someone who has already received the damask knife, publish a selfie while peeling a pear with superfine elegance, so that the mood of our friend is lifted from the confusion? 
Tok, even a photo of the new model proposed by Vadim could be ok&#8230; but are you sure about the correct translation? 
Are you sure that the watches will be built in titanium and not made from wrecks of the Titanic?

If you write to Vadim ask him to be more specific, also about what he means about "next week", since you hear it


----------



## palletwheel

Hi @tokareva

Since we are now at 3550 posts (including this) might it be possible to distill down the collected wisdom obtained, at great emotional cost, in some kind of sticky so that at one glance all who wish to purchase a titanium watch know exactly what to do? That would be answers to these questions:

1. What are the allowable order options - dials, handsets, movements, whatever may be up for discussion.

2. How to order.

3. Allowable payment options and how to effect them.

4. Allowable shipping options.

Maybe there are more, this is what I can think of.


----------



## Rimmed762

Excellent idea. 

I think that during this thread, we have learned a lot. And Vadim too.


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> Excellent idea.
> 
> I think that during this thread, we have learned a lot. And Vadim too.


Ahahah

:-D


----------



## Atlantia

🤞I'm sure I speak for all of us 'lurkers' in this thread when I say that as delivery day draws hopefully near for you, I've got my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## SKUAS72

Rimmed762 said:


> Excellent idea.
> 
> I think that during this thread, we have learned a lot. And Vadim too.


Are you sure?


----------



## Rimmed762

SKUAS72 said:


> Are you sure?


😂 Quite or almost... 😂


----------



## Kotsov

I've learned that I need to avoid lampredotto.


----------



## Rimmed762

I learned what is lampredotto. I even first thought that it could be delicious. But now I know.

There is still a faint chance it might be good if you get used to it. But like most national traits, no-one has enough time to get used to.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> I learned what is lampredotto. I even first thought that it could be delicious. But now I know.
> 
> There is still a faint chance it might be good if you get used to it. But like most national traits, no-one has enough time to get used to.


Vadim is still struggling with Danilaos request for a lampredotto dial.


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> I learned what is lampredotto. I even first thought that it could be delicious. But now I know.
> 
> There is still a faint chance it might be good if you get used to it. But like most national traits, no-one has enough time to get used to.


So Vadim could also become honest and Kotsov could become likeable by getting used to them?

Well, whatever the answer may be, you are right: we learned how it is best to avoid embarking on new titanic tax evasion projects


----------



## Rimmed762

I always count needed taxes to the costs. IIRC customs for watches is quite small, maybe even under one euro. Value added tax is quite high here, 24% of CIF (cost, insurance, freight) price.

I don't like to pay but I will.


----------



## SKUAS72

Well....when will can we paid the taxes ?


----------



## nummer14

Yes! The watch is ready, though I'm not certain if I still have to pay shipping (and how much)


----------



## Red PeeKay

nummer14 said:


> Yes! The watch is ready, though I'm not certain if I still have to pay shipping (and how much)


Ooooo, I'm betting you will..... what did you order?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nummer14

Red PeeKay said:


> Ooooo, I'm betting you will..... what did you order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


the bronze meteorite dial, can't wait!

Vadim already contacted me about shipping, so that's done, now the wait begins....


----------



## Zany4

Just paid watch shipping after receiving an email from Vadim. Hope it covers both watches. Emailing him for clarification. Shipping via Pochta.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Not received an email yet


----------



## tokareva

I thought I posted this a few hours ago but anyway here is the picture.


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I thought I posted this a few hours ago but anyway here is the picture.
> 
> View attachment 16038048


Woow amazing

Do you know what models are on the boxes tok?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Victorv said:


> Woow amazing
> 
> Do you know what models are on the boxes tok?


Clearly not the 295 Bronze lefty with makume or Damascus dials! 

I did ask Vadim to ship my two separately otherwise I'll probably get whacked with taxes down here.

Mind you, it'll probably be Christmas before they arrive... the damn knife is still sitting in Moscow awaiting international departure..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mediasapiens

This thread is hillarious.


----------



## SKUAS72

I waiting my 295....


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Woow amazing
> 
> Do you know what models are on the boxes tok?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I thought I posted this a few hours ago but anyway here is the picture.
> 
> View attachment 16038048


Nice -if I get that package in Germany I'm paying my salary in taxes. But still no word from Vadim.


----------



## Victorv

I just received the mail from Vadim, seems that my watch is ready for delivery . He is asking 4100 rubles for shipping, im going to ask if it is with russian post, and tell you.


----------



## amarizmendi

Good Morning. 
He has also sent me an email. I've paid. 
Let it be what God wants !! 
Greetings to all!

Enviado desde mi CPH2161 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> Woow amazing
> 
> Do you know what models are on the boxes tok?


Aren't the codes on the box labels?


----------



## Kotsov

Victorv said:


> I just received the mail from Vadim, seems that my watch is ready for delivery . He is asking 4100 rubles for shipping, im going to ask if it is with russian post, and tell you.


That would be quite a bit for Russian post for a single watch wouldn't it?


----------



## Victorv

Kotsov said:


> That would be quite a bit for Russian post for a single watch wouldn't it?


Yes, i think so, but that's the only option i think

Vadim replied that is russian post with assurance. I just paid for shipping and now waiting the shipment


----------



## Kotsov

Now checking my email every hour ...

Is there a pattern to who has been contacted? Type of watch, position in queue etc?


----------



## SKUAS72

Not received an email yet


----------



## Red PeeKay

Me neither.....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

If Vadim sends the watches using similar packing materials to what he used to ship the knives, there will be an insured official Pochta box instead of a cheap plastic envelope and plenty of protective cushioning. He lowered the value of the knives, but who knows what price he will list for the watches? Just got my package tracking info so let the second wait begin!


----------



## BizzyC

Email received and shipping payment made. 295 with meteorite coming to the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

BizzyC said:


> Email received and shipping payment made. 295 with meteorite coming to the US.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate you all....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Mine is coming home, but i don't know what amount Vadim declared. 

The truth is that i'm a bit worried if he declared more than 150€... Lets see what happens


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> If Vadim sends the watches using similar packing materials to what he used to ship the knives, there will be an insured official Pochta box instead of a cheap plastic envelope and plenty of protective cushioning. He lowered the value of the knives, but who knows what price he will list for the watches? Just got my package tracking info so let the second wait begin!


What amount Vadim declared on the knives and what was its real cost comrade?


----------



## Zany4

Victorv said:


> What amount Vadim declared on the knives and what was its real cost comrade?


Declared 500rub and the knives were 3500rub. I paid 3000rub to ship the knife but the actual Pochta shipping costs, NOT including material and insurance, were around 1800rub. I think this is pretty common practice and I don't think this is out of line with my international shipping experience.

For the watches I am sure he will declare a larger value. I doubt he is declaring or insuring the sale price of the watches, but most likely cost to manufacture. For shipping, maybe he's rounding up a little and has enough left over from this shipping costs for a cup of coffee...


----------



## Victorv

Zany4 said:


> Declared 500rub and the knives were 3500rub. I paid 3000rub to ship the knife but the actual Pochta shipping costs, NOT including material and insurance, were around 1800rub. I think this is pretty common practice and I don't think this is out of line with my international shipping experience.
> 
> For the watches I am sure he will declare a larger value. I doubt he is declaring or insuring the sale price of the watches, but most likely cost to manufacture. For shipping, maybe he's rounding up a little and has enough left over from this shipping costs for a cup of coffee...


Ok, thank you Zany, let's wait and see what happens


----------



## Kotsov

Antici.................................................................................................................................................................


...........................


.............pation


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim needs the Email address for Sean Krupa


----------



## willjackson

Kotsov said:


> Antici.................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...........................
> 
> .............pation


This post makes me want ketchup.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoperViking

This is exiting 😊 
I’m still waiting for the mail from Vadim.. 
(He should have my email address.)


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim needs the Email address for Sean Krupa


Wtf? I emailed him my new address the other day. I'm pming you it now. Thanks Tok!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

According to mail tracking, my watches have officially departed Zlatoust on the Pochta wagon train. It took two weeks for my knife to arrive previously. Now the question is will I be on vacation when the postman tries to deliver in a couple weeks? 😭 😂 😢


----------



## tokareva

Vadim needs the information below for *Jordi Artigas Martínez *and *Stanislav Gorodyshcher








*


----------



## Danilao

Vadim is asking my fellow countryman Totorex to pay for the shipping for his watch. The problem is that Totorex left the buying group many months ago and has NEVER paid for the watch. 
I am sure that if he pays for the shipping he will receive the watch for free, to the detriment of the rightful owner who will have really paid all the amount, but will end up in the huge mess made by Vadim.

However, those who (like me) have not received news from Russia will have the watches in the second half of September









"Closer to September 10, I will post." (In response to the question "when will you ship the rest of the watches?")










"Our factory is on vacation until August 18. I send everything that I managed to make before the vacation."


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Vadim is asking my fellow countryman Totorex to pay for the shipping for his watch. The problem is that Totorex left the buying group many months ago and has NEVER paid for the watch.
> I am sure that if he pays for the shipping he will receive the watch for free, to the detriment of the rightful owner who will have really paid all the amount, but will end up in the huge mess made by Vadim.
> 
> However, those who (like me) have not received news from Russia will have the watches in the second half of September
> 
> View attachment 16042366
> 
> "Closer to September 10, I will post." (In response to the question "when will you ship the rest of the watches?")
> 
> View attachment 16042367
> 
> 
> "Our factory is on vacation until August 18. I send everything that I managed to make before the vacation."


Comrade Daniele, maybe you can correct the mistake since you are aware of it?


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Comrade Daniele, maybe you can correct the mistake since you are aware of it?


Comrade Tok, obviously I have warned the good Vadim before writing here. I have the innate tendency to be a correct person, did you have any doubts about this?


----------



## [email protected]

Danilao said:


> Comrade Tok, obviously I have warned the good Vadim before writing here. I have the innate tendency to be a correct person, did you have any doubts about this?


Do we know who paid for the watch after Totorex dropped out?

I stepped in and bought the final available watch, but I don't know whether or not that was originally Totorex's or somebody else's.



[email protected] said:


> I just bought it.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Comrade Tok, obviously I have warned the good Vadim before writing here. I have the innate tendency to be a correct person, did you have any doubts about this?


Ok thank you Dani, I thought you probably already told Vadim about the mix-up but I just wanted to be sure.👍👍👍😅


----------



## Zany4

Off topic, as an American, I envy European policy towards summer vacation, especially now that I have kids in school. We Yanks are made to feel guilty taking our paid time off benefits. It seems sometimes it's best for all the labor to shut down at once rather than do it piecemeal. Some jargon about optimized productivity, blah blah blah. I do know that I get blamed for all my European suppliers taking time off in the summer negatively affecting my project timelines plus COVID delays. Management never understands the people in the trenches, only the board of directors' and shareholders' demands. And after all, what good is a watch if you cannot use it to keep track of your vacation time well spent?


----------



## tokareva

I'm just glad that none of my watches were in the first batch. I'm sure everybody at the factory was so excited about going on vacation that some of those watches will probably run backwards. 😂


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> I'm just glad that none of my watches were in the first batch. I'm sure everybody at the factory was so excited about going on vacation that some of those watches will probably run backwards. 😂


Bite your tongue. Both of my watches have already shipped! 😤 🤪


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> I'm just glad that none of my watches were in the first batch. I'm sure everybody at the factory was so excited about going on vacation that some of those watches will probably run backwards.




I hope you're not right my friend


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> Bite your tongue. Both of my watches have already shipped!


Oooops.... and here they are finishing off your watches before heading off on their break...








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> I'm just glad that none of my watches were in the first batch. I'm sure everybody at the factory was so excited about going on vacation that some of those watches will probably run backwards. 😂


I'd be very happy to have one that runs backwards... ...I like quirky watches (I'm also left handed and somewhere I should still have cheap French made 'left handed' : anti-clockwise running, anti-clockwise dial and crown on the left)


----------



## Kotsov

At least it means I can stop checking my emails 24 times a day.


----------



## Zany4

My watches left Yekaterinburg yesterday on a plane for New York. If I’m lucky, they’ll arrive on Friday the 13th, which isn’t that lucky of a day. And it’s the last day before I go on vacation for a week so might have to have the post office hold them. Whomever gets theirs first needs to post complete unboxing photos!


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> My watches left Yekaterinburg yesterday on a plane for New York. If I'm lucky, they'll arrive on Friday the 13th, which isn't that lucky of a day. And it's the last day before I go on vacation for a week so might have to have the post office hold them. Whomever gets theirs first needs to post complete unboxing photos!


Using the knife obviously.....


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> Using the knife obviously.....


But of course! 😂


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> My watches left Yekaterinburg yesterday on a plane for New York. If I'm lucky, they'll arrive on Friday the 13th, which isn't that lucky of a day. And it's the last day before I go on vacation for a week so might have to have the post office hold them. Whomever gets theirs first needs to post complete unboxing photos!


That would be right.... my knife still sitting in Moscow awaiting departure....I reckon I might get the watches before the knife... but then again...I may be viewing this thread at Christmas still wondering (notice I didn't nominate which year)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

My watches have landed in New York, JFK airport. Whatever method Vadim shipped by wasn’t cheap, but Pochta via Yekaterinburg doesn’t mess around like those Moscow airports.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> My watches have landed in New York, JFK airport. Whatever method Vadim shipped by wasn't cheap, but Pochta via Yekaterinburg doesn't mess around like those Moscow airports.


I now officially hate you Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> I now officially hate you Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


"Let the hate flow through you&#8230;"
- Palpatine, Galactic Emperor

Still probably 4 days to go by USPS. Sharpening my Zlatoust Damascus Urman knife to slice up some packing tape. ? ?


----------



## Ligavesh

Knife arrived, still no word about the watches, though. Nice Почта package, had to pay minimal import tax of about 7€.


----------



## Zedd88

Zany4 said:


> My watches left Yekaterinburg yesterday on a plane for New York. If I'm lucky, they'll arrive on Friday the 13th, which isn't that lucky of a day. And it's the last day before I go on vacation for a week so might have to have the post office hold them. Whomever gets theirs first needs to post complete unboxing photos!


When did Vadim send it out? Isn't Russian Post supposed to be slow? What method is Vadim using? Priority Package? And how much did you pay for the shipping? Sorry for all the questions.

It seems you'd be posting a picture of the watch soon.


----------



## Zany4

Zedd88 said:


> When did Vadim send it out? Isn't Russian Post supposed to be slow? What method is Vadim using? Priority Package? And how much did you pay for the shipping? Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> It seems you'd be posting a picture of the watch soon.


Watches were shipped 8/5. Shipping was 4620rub or $66usd via Russian Post. There must be some priority involved. Looking closer at the tracking info it went from Yekaterinburg SVX to SVO which I think is Sheremetyevo International Airport in Moscow. It passed customs in Yekaterinburg and must have blazed thru Moscow. Still stuck at JFK though which has me slightly worried.


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> At least it means I can stop checking my emails 24 times a day.


And replace it with checking tracking results 24 times a day....?


----------



## Zany4

And after checking tracking results for the thousandth time today as suggested and required, my watches have cleared US customs. Unfortunately, delivery is scheduled for Saturday and I will be away on vacation. No photos until 8/19 at the earliest. Welp… 😞


----------



## Stan81

tokareva said:


> Vadim needs the information below for *Jordi Artigas Martínez *and *Stanislav Gorodyshcher
> 
> View attachment 16041996
> *


Hi Tok 
I sent you a message in private.
Let me know if you.need anything else.


----------



## Zedd88

Zany4 said:


> Watches were shipped 8/5. Shipping was 4620rub or $66usd via Russian Post. There must be some priority involved. Looking closer at the tracking info it went from Yekaterinburg SVX to SVO which I think is Sheremetyevo International Airport in Moscow. It passed customs in Yekaterinburg and must have blazed thru Moscow. Still stuck at JFK though which has me slightly worried.


That was fast. As per my experience with Russian Post (buying from Meranom) it would take a month or two for the item to land where I am (Philippines) and take another two to three weeks for it to reach my local post office (for pick-up). I didn't know there was such a thing as "Priority" Shipping. Hehehehe.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Knife arrived, still no word about the watches, though. Nice Почта package, had to pay minimal import tax of about 7€.
> 
> View attachment 16050527


Nice parcel opener.


----------



## Kotsov

Zedd88 said:


> That was fast. As per my experience with Russian Post (buying from Meranom) it would take a month or two for the item to land where I am (Philippines) and take another two to three weeks for it to reach my local post office (for pick-up). I didn't know there was such a thing as "Priority" Shipping. Hehehehe.


If Vadim says it's priority who is going to argue?


----------



## Zedd88

Kotsov said:


> If Vadim says it's priority who is going to argue?


Am actually glad to hear that. Means we all will get priority shipping too. Heheheh. Was also surprised at those who ordered the knife that they already got it. Means it really is priority shipping.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zedd88 said:


> Am actually glad to hear that. Means we all will get priority shipping too. Heheheh. Was also surprised at those who ordered the knife that they already got it. Means it really is priority shipping.


Except... mine is still sitting in Moscow awaiting international shipping... since the 20th... not much priority happening there. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Nice parcel opener.


Don't forget letters!

(edit: or does 'parcel' include letters, too? in that case nevermind)


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> Don't forget letters!
> 
> (edit: or does 'parcel' include letters, too? in that case nevermind)


I am pleased to learn that you have abandoned the idea of using it to subvert the state


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I am pleased to learn that you have abandoned the idea of using it to subvert the state


  Put the handbag down...


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said that tommorow there will be 5 more orders ready to ship.


----------



## Zany4

Priority mail international parcels is the method (highlighted). I haven't had an update since customs clearance on 8/10. I have a feeling it's held up somewhere in big city USPS which is as slow as Pochta since the 2020 government cutbacks. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Vadim said that tommorow there will be 5 more orders ready to ship.


HyperGiddy!


----------



## tokareva

Vadim has 1 standard 195 Titanium watch with Sapphire glass for 35,000 in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Vadim has 1 standard 195 Titanium watch with Sapphire glass for 35,000 in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 16055215


If it's still available I'll have it...


----------



## willjackson

I just paid Vadim's shipping costs!!!! One step closer baby. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> If it's still available I'll have it...


Is it mine? If so what do I have to do?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Is it mine? If so what do I have to do?


Kidney.... you've gotta give up a kidney! 

In fact, post a video of yourself removing the kidney with your Zlatoust Damascus knife for bonus points!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Is it mine? If so what do I have to do?


I think it is, wait for the invoice from Vadim please.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I think it is, wait for the invoice from Vadim please.


No kidney? I've got two but they are well used.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> No kidney? I've got two but they are well used.


Ok, Vadim said let him (you) pay.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Ok, Vadim said let him (you) pay.


Any clues as to how?


----------



## Kotsov

Previously used PayPal address?


----------



## tokareva

How


Kotsov said:


> Any clues as to how?


How did you pay the first time? 😂
Use his PayPal account. 🙄😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> How
> 
> How did you pay the first time? ?
> Use his PayPal account. ??


Keep your knickers on 

Done.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Any clues as to how?


Perhaps, while we are waiting for the shipment, Vadim has had time to have another child and you can pay on the bill of the newcomer


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Perhaps, while we are waiting for the shipment, Vadim has had time to have another child and you can pay on the bill of the newcomer


I'm in


----------



## tokareva

I paid for shipping for 2 watches, maybe they will get here before Zany gets back from his vacation at Dollywood 🙄😒😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I paid for shipping for 2 watches, maybe they will get here before Zany gets back from his vacation at Dollywood 🙄😒😂


He might be keeping abreast of things there


----------



## Zany4

My watches just arrived at my local post office. I am still home but don’t have time to get them. 😡 I am leaving now for an Airbnb lake house in Vermont, surprisingly owned by a Russian name “Vlad”. It’s like a 10 bedroom oligarch’s dacha with all the amenities. Big extended family vacation! I’ll pick my watches up with the rest of my mail on 8/19. It’s a race for the first photos of one of our Zlatousts in the wild…


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I'm in


Let me understand why I may have misunderstood: are you in(side) Vadim, currently, at this precise historical moment?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Let me understand why I may have misunderstood: are you in(side) Vadim, currently, at this precise historical moment?


No.


----------



## Kotsov

I've had a suitably short communication with Vadim and the Titanium One should be on its way soon...


----------



## [email protected]

Any word on when the next batch will be ready?


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> Any word on when the next batch will be ready?


When Vadim feels we are worthy.


----------



## BizzyC

I'm very impressed with the shipping. I've purchased many watches from Russia - never this fast.

I'll go by today to pick it up. Very excited!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

First picture?


----------



## nummer14

Mine also is waiting for me at home, I'll post pictures of it the moment I get home!

Pretty impressed with Russian Post this far, and luckily Dutch customs were fast asleep too


----------



## Ligavesh

Mine was sent today -not sure whether all the watches together (probably), or like I wanted in two 'batches' (less likely). Had to pay 4k rubles for shipping.


----------



## RFollia

No news regarding mine....no e-mail, no nothing...


----------



## Kotsov

nummer14 said:


> Mine also is waiting for me at home, I'll post pictures of it the moment I get home!
> 
> Pretty impressed with Russian Post this far, and luckily Dutch customs were fast asleep too


Well?


----------



## BizzyC

Love it!





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

BizzyC said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow ? congratulations comrade, that's beautiful!


----------



## nummer14

2nd.....










































































And I LOVE IT


----------



## BizzyC

The meteorite dial is gorgeous. Hard to get a picture that captures it well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palletwheel

Wow after 3663 posts these really exist


----------



## SKUAS72

palletwheel said:


> Wow after 3663 posts these really exist


Are you sure?


----------



## SKUAS72

RFollia said:


> No news regarding mine....no e-mail, no nothing...





RFollia said:


> No news regarding mine....no e-mail, no nothing...


Im in the same case


----------



## Red PeeKay

SKUAS72 said:


> Are you sure?


Photoshop for sure.... they're like leprechauns... exit only in legend..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## KoperViking

Wow! - Amazing quality beauties 😍
Congrats @BizzyC and @nummer14 🙂👍

(Mine will be sent within short time.)


----------



## tokareva

nummer14 said:


> 2nd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I LOVE IT


This one is quite exquisite, comrade. It seems like a combination of Tzarist and Soviet Russia.🔥


----------



## Kotsov

nummer14 said:


> 2nd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I LOVE IT


Just WOW!


----------



## Atlantia

Congratulations to those who already have theirs and hopefully not long to wait for the rest of you.

As they are a big watch for everyday wear, has anyone thought about a custom wooden stand to allow for desk use as well?


----------



## willjackson

Hey, just wondering. Does Vadim send out an email with tracking numbers once the items have been sent? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

willjackson said:


> Hey, just wondering. Does Vadim send out an email with tracking numbers once the items have been sent? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My knife was sent with a tracking number so I imagine the watches will be the same.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

willjackson said:


> Hey, just wondering. Does Vadim send out an email with tracking numbers once the items have been sent? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'll worry about that after Vadim sends an email asking for shipping payment!


----------



## tokareva

willjackson said:


> Hey, just wondering. Does Vadim send out an email with tracking numbers once the items have been sent? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes


Vadim school of communication graduate?


----------



## raysson

Good and bad. The good... my two watches arrived in Rhode Island, USA *9 days* after paying for shipping. That's amazing. It happened so quickly, I didn't even track it. Just had to sign for them. As the previous pictures show, they were well packaged. The 195 SS meteor is more impressive than I expected. Now the bad... I ordered a 295 bronze with a Mokume dial and received what looks like a 195 bronze with a Mokume dial and it was also engraved. I did not order engraving. I imagine I received someone elses watch. I will be talking to Vadim for an exchange. Maybe it won't be too hard to exchange because he still owes me another watch that I made with a second order. I was surprised he didn't send all three watches at one time. Expect Vadim to send the watches by each order placed.


----------



## Kotsov

Giddy to the power of infinity.


----------



## Red PeeKay

raysson said:


> Good and bad. The good... my two watches arrived in Rhode Island, USA *9 days* after paying for shipping. That's amazing. It happened so quickly, I didn't even track it. Just had to sign for them. As the previous pictures show, they were well packaged. The 195 SS meteor is more impressive than I expected. Now the bad... I ordered a 295 bronze with a Mokume dial and received what looks like a 195 bronze with a Mokume dial and it was also engraved. I did not order engraving. I imagine I received someone elses watch. I will be talking to Vadim for an exchange. Maybe it won't be too hard to exchange because he still owes me another watch that I made with a second order. I was surprised he didn't send all three watches at one time. Expect Vadim to send the watches by each order placed.


Oh dear... is this a sign of things to come....we may be PM'ing each other to organise swaps! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

So the Zlatoust watch package opener finally arrived... took a while!

First impressions is nice heft, well made, Damascus pattern more impressive in hand than in pictures. Will have to put it to the stone... doesn't shave well at the moment!

Question... I'm not familiar with the Damascus process.... should the pattern not be evident on the honed portion? Just wondering because reading elsewhere there are some who claim Damascus manufacturing but in reality they just etch the pattern in.... in other words.. it's not real.

Anyway, here is one of my German bronze children patiently awaiting the arrival of its Russian bronze siblings...
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Back from vacation. Not happy. I ordered a 195 bronze meteorite and a 195 plain steel Damascus watch. I received two steel Damascus watches. One plain, one engraved. Now I'm stuck with a bronze MN strap with no bronze watch. I really don't want the engraved one either. I want the bronze meteorite I ordered. Need to have some words with Vadim&#8230;


----------



## MakaveliSK

Same bullish!t happened to me. Ordered a plain SS meteor with red second hand and a plain SS Damascus with red second hand. Meteorite dial was fine but the Damascus one is polished and engraved with a white second hand. How did they f this up...not happy but kinda expected this. 

At least they did a really nice job with the dials (Damascus does not stand out as much my my Mokume but it looks good) and the engraving is done really well. Probably will just suck it up and sell the engraved Damascus one (or trade).


----------



## Zany4

Vadim has proposed I send him back the incorrect engraved steel Damascus 195 watch for a correct bronze 195 meteorite dial. Who knows if I’ll get the red seconds arrow I wanted or not. Or some bad piece of the meteorite.

The shipping hassle has me about ready to explode, but I’ll probably try to do the exchange once I find out if Vadim can get UPS. I just don’t know how far to push Vadim. I would prefer he ship me the correct watch before I send the engraved one back. Trust is a tenuous thing…


----------



## palletwheel

SKUAS72 said:


> Are you sure?


Well, we do have reports of deliveries, unless those are more like UFO sightings with pictures...


----------



## tokareva

MakaveliSK said:


> Same bullish!t happened to me. Ordered a plain SS meteor with red second hand and a plain SS Damascus with red second hand. Meteorite dial was fine but the Damascus one is polished and engraved with a white second hand. How did they f this up...not happy but kinda expected this.
> 
> At least they did a really nice job with the dials (Damascus does not stand out as much my my Mokume but it looks good) and the engraving is done really well. Probably will just suck it up and sell the engraved Damascus one (or trade).


Comrade, that engraved watch must be for someone else, please be careful with it as you will probably need to send it back.

I'm beginning to wish that engraving hadn't been an option. ?

I don't remember seeing this many requests for engraving during the reservations for the watches, who ordered all of them???‍♂

I'm sure Vadim will get everything straightened out and the correct watches to those who have received the wrong orders. I know it's extremely aggravating, so thanks to all of you for being so patient.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> So the Zlatoust watch package opener finally arrived... took a while!
> 
> First impressions is nice heft, well made, Damascus pattern more impressive in hand than in pictures. Will have to put it to the stone... doesn't shave well at the moment!
> 
> Question... I'm not familiar with the Damascus process.... should the pattern not be evident on the honed portion? Just wondering because reading elsewhere there are some who claim Damascus manufacturing but in reality they just etch the pattern in.... in other words.. it's not real.
> 
> Anyway, here is one of my German bronze children patiently awaiting the arrival of its Russian bronze siblings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Can you see layers on the spine of the blade?


----------



## Kotsov

It might be a good idea, for those who haven't received Vadims email, to state in the reply what watch or watches they are expecting?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> .I'm beginning to wish that engraving hadn't been an option.
> 
> I don't remember seeing this many requests for engraving during the reservations for the watches, who ordered all of them?


Oops.... sorry about that. I think I was the one who cottoned on to the engraving originally and asked if it was possible....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Kotsov said:


> It might be a good idea, for those who haven't received Vadims email, to state in the reply what watch or watches they are expecting?


No e-mail from Vadim so far. Ordered 195 bronze with meteorite, no engraving.


----------



## Zedd88

I hope the mix up of the orders isn't going to be that rampant. 🤞Returns is a hassle especially with the customs in our country.


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Oops.... sorry about that. I think I was the one who cottoned on to the engraving originally and asked if it was possible....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's not your fault, watches are being received with correct cases but with the wrong dials.🤷‍♂️🤕


----------



## tokareva

Zedd88 said:


> I hope the mix up of the orders isn't going to be that rampant. 🤞Returns is a hassle especially with the customs in our country.


Fortunately there doesn't seem to be that many orders sent out yet so hopefully they will double check the accuracy in the future. My prediction about the vacation excitement came true.


----------



## Zany4

Vadim said his list was bad so I would be concerned. I did confirm my expected watches via email when I paid for shipping but it didn’t matter. I strongly suggest you do the same but it still might not ensure correct delivery from the plant. I got one with both incorrect dial and incorrect case so it’s way off. Vadim restated rest of meteorite watches due in September. I am sending him back the engraved steel Damascus one once he ships my bronze but I have to pay the return shipping for his mistake which won’t be cheap. I am worried something is lost in translation and I’ll be paying triple shipping before this is thru but hopefully not out the price of a bronze watch after I return the more expensive engraved one.


----------



## MakaveliSK

tokareva said:


> Comrade, that engraved watch must be for someone else, please be careful with it as you will probably need to send it back.
> 
> I'm beginning to wish that engraving hadn't been an option.
> 
> I don't remember seeing this many requests for engraving during the reservations for the watches, who ordered all of them?
> 
> I'm sure Vadim will get everything straightened out and the correct watches to those who have received the wrong orders. I know it's extremely aggravating, so thanks to all of you for being so patient.


Sorry but I'm not paying for return shipping because he couldn't get his list right after we confirmed these watches over and over and over again. To make matters worse, I moved and emailed him 3 times with the new address and the watches I chose and he still didn't get it right after he confirmed those emails all 3 times. The engraved watch will either be worn or sold. Not sure I am feeling the engraving or not yet. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

*****
SOLD
*****

Is anyone in the US interested in the engraved 195 steel Damascus I was sent by mistake? Vadim said if I can resell it he will just charge me for my replacement 195 bronze meteorite and the cost of return shipping can be saved. If not I am sending it back in the next week or so. The cost of the engraved would be what I would have to pay Vadim total (watch + Russia post shipping) but I'll pay for US shipping to the buyer.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> It might be a good idea, for those who haven't received Vadims email, to state in the reply what watch or watches they are expecting?


Too late, mine have left Russia, I wonder what I'll get...


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Vadim said his list was bad so I would be concerned.


The f**k it was. All the buyers were entered orderly, aside from the few 'new' orders. The orders were written clearly in Russian, with the email of the buyers right next to them. The requests for engraving went through those emails - at least in my case that's how it was, I assume it was the same for the majority of others.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Is anyone in the US interested in the engraved 195 steel Damascus I was sent by mistake? Vadim said if I can resell it he will just charge me for my replacement 195 bronze meteorite and the cost of return shipping can be saved. If not I am sending it back in the next week or so. The cost of the engraved would be what I would have to pay Vadim total (watch + Russia post shipping) but I'll pay for US shipping to the buyer.
> View attachment 16070700


If you're willing to take the time for the right customer to come along on eBay or something you can probably get enough for it to pay at least half of the cost for the watch you wanted.?


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Is anyone in the US interested in the engraved 195 steel Damascus I was sent by mistake? Vadim said if I can resell it he will just charge me for my replacement 195 bronze meteorite and the cost of return shipping can be saved. If not I am sending it back in the next week or so. The cost of the engraved would be what I would have to pay Vadim total (watch + Russia post shipping) but I'll pay for US shipping to the buyer.
> View attachment 16070700


If I'm not happy with my meteorite bronze we could exchange them, cause that looks great! That is _if_ I'm not happy with it, and _if_ I even get it...


----------



## Atlantia

You all paid up front and trusted the seller.
I'm sure a lot of potential buyers for the next issue have been waiting to see what happens with this project.
Of the reports of received orders so far, there are a worrying number of mistakes. All easily avoidable as well!
The seller needs to make this right quickly and IMHO buyers shouldn't be left out of pocket for his mistakes.


----------



## tokareva

Atlantia said:


> You all paid up front and trusted the seller.
> I'm sure a lot of potential buyers for the next issue have been waiting to see what happens with this project.
> Of the reports of received orders so far, there are a worrying number of mistakes. All easily avoidable as well!
> The seller needs to make this right quickly and IMHO buyers shouldn't be left out of pocket for his mistakes.


I completely agree, but please keep in mind we are still saving *hundreds* of dollars. I'm not making excuses for the mix-ups, but I think it's something that needs to be considered. Hopefully we can convince Vadim to give free shipping on the next purchase for those who had to pay for return shipping.


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> I completely agree, but please keep in mind we are still saving *hundreds* of dollars.


I didn't get what I want, but man did I save a bundle. OK....
Perhaps a list can be started for exchanges amongst participants. User name, what you ordered, what you received, etc. Then people can pm each other and arrange to swap or something?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I didn't get what I want, but man did I save a bundle. OK....
> Perhaps a list can be started for exchanges amongst participants. User name, what you ordered, what you received, etc. Then people can pm each other and arrange to swap or something?


Your order was messed up too?


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Your order was messed up too?


No, I just thought it was funny to say in effect "guys, we may not get what we ordered but we still saved hundreds".


----------



## Kotsov

How can you mess up a simple shipping list? Didn't anyone double check them....?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> How can you mess up a simple shipping list? Didn't anyone double check them....?


In Soviet Russia, the list messes you up (and it double checks you).


----------



## Ligavesh

I would trust other WUS members with something like that, if my order comes messed up (edit: with @Fergfour 's idea about swapping).


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> I completely agree, but please keep in mind we are still saving *hundreds* of dollars. I'm not making excuses for the mix-ups, but I think it's something that needs to be considered. Hopefully we can convince Vadim to give free shipping on the next purchase for those who had to pay for return shipping.


I'm not disagreeing with you.
I just believe that its a basic principle of good business to *not* make your customers pay for your mistakes.
I don't think that any sort of convincing should be needed.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> No, I just thought it was funny to say in effect "guys, we may not get what we ordered but we still saved hundreds".


Everyone is going to get what they ordered...😡🙄
There's a few that were mixed up with the first shipments, I'm sure they will have it corrected before shipping any more watches.

If I get a watch that I didn't order and it it's retail value is several hundred dollars more than I paid and don't want to pay for shipping it back, I'll just sell it and put the profit in my pocket. 😁


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Everyone is going to get what they ordered...😡🙄
> There's a few that were mixed up with the first shipments, I'm sure they will have it corrected before shipping any more watches.
> 
> If I get a watch that I didn't order and it it's retail value is several hundred dollars more than I paid, and don't want to pay for shipping it back, I'll just sell it and put the profit in my pocket. 😁


...and if it's the other way around?


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> I would trust other WUS members with something like that, if my order comes messed up.


Wait, sorry @tokareva , I was trying to quote @Fergfour with his idea about swapping there:



Fergfour said:


> Perhaps a list can be started for exchanges amongst participants. User name, what you ordered, what you received, etc. Then people can pm each other and arrange to swap or something?


----------



## tokareva

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ...and if it's the other way around?


Oh, if it's worth less... (unlikely but possible) In that case I'm screwed 😅

But even if I have to pay return shipping for it the one I ordered is still much more valuable than the extra shipping.😏


----------



## Danilao

The worst circumstance (I do not wish this to happen even to my worst enemy) would be if your watches were given to someone who paid for one piece and vice versa


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> The f**k it was. All the buyers were entered orderly, aside from the few 'new' orders. The orders were written clearly in Russian, with the email of the buyers right next to them. The requests for engraving went through those emails - at least in my case that's how it was, I assume it was the same for the majority of others.


I know the online spreadsheet was good cause I helped with that. Not sure if the final list that Vadim worked from was the same. I believe I remember checking my entry and it was correct, so my concern is that the Agat plant's list doesn't match Vadim's list.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> I know the online spreadsheet was good cause I helped with that. Not sure if the final list that Vadim worked from was the same. I believe I remember checking my entry and it was correct, so my concern is that the Agat plant's list doesn't match Vadim's list.


oh yeah, didn't think about that maybe he got another version


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> The worst circumstance (I do not wish this to happen even to my worst enemy) would be if your watches were given to someone who paid for one piece and vice versa


Vadim is still responsible for getting the watches to the one who actually ordered them, even if he sent them to someone else. I think this is an unlikely scenario because of the shipping cost for multiple watches vs. one watch.


----------



## raysson

After a few exchanges of emails, Vadim finally agreed to accept the return of my wrong watch order. Initially, Vadim wanted me to order a new bronze watch... 
"I also suggest buying another bronze watch so that the current one does not return."​I said that was unacceptable and got this... 
"The cost of remaking will account for a significant portion of the cost of the finished watch. I propose to buy one more watch 295chsb, but without engraving."​After insisting I didn't want the engraved watch, he relented with... 
"Good. I'm waiting."​I agreed to pay for the return because returning it is going to be complicated enough. This is the return info he gave me...

Country Russia
The city of Zlatoust
V.P. Chkalov Street
House 4a
Apartment 31
Khasanov Vadim Maratovich
Phone 89090767911​Looks like it is going to his home instead of the factory/business. I hope it is so he can ensure he gets it. But it's questionable. I made a mistake ealier when I said it was a 195 case and I ordered a 295. It had 295 on the back. So the only problem is the engraving. As I said earlier, I can't get past the engraving. Also, I ordered Mokume Gane because in pictures, the bronze, copper or brass used as one of the non-ferrous metals seemed to compliment the bronze case and bezel. I can't help but think I have a damascus dial. It just looks like ferrous metals to me. Can't tell... what do you think? I guess it doesn't matter, since I will attempt to return it. Again, I still think it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Kotsov

raysson said:


> After a few exchanges of emails, Vadim finally agreed to accept the return of my wrong watch order. Initially, Vadim wanted me to order a new bronze watch...
> "I also suggest buying another bronze watch so that the current one does not return."​I said that was unacceptable and got this...
> "The cost of remaking will account for a significant portion of the cost of the finished watch. I propose to buy one more watch 295chsb, but without engraving."​After insisting I didn't want the engraved watch, he relented with...
> "Good. I'm waiting."​I agreed to pay for the return because returning it is going to be complicated enough. This is the return info he gave me...
> 
> Country Russia
> The city of Zlatoust
> V.P. Chkalov Street
> House 4a
> Apartment 31
> Khasanov Vadim Maratovich
> Phone 89090767911​Looks like it is going to his home instead of the factory/business. I hope it is so he can ensure he gets it. But it's questionable. I made a mistake ealier when I said it was a 195 case and I ordered a 295. It had 295 on the back. So the only problem is the engraving. As I said earlier, I can't get past the engraving. Also, I ordered Mokume Gane because in pictures, the bronze, copper or brass used as one of the non-ferrous metals seemed to compliment the bronze case and bezel. I can't help but think I have a damascus dial. It just looks like ferrous metals to me. Can't tell... what do you think? I guess it doesn't matter, since I will attempt to return it. Again, I still think it's worth the hassle.
> View attachment 16071730


Hard to tell with a photo but it does look like a Damascus to me...


----------



## Zany4

raysson said:


> After a few exchanges of emails, Vadim finally agreed to accept the return of my wrong watch order. Initially, Vadim wanted me to order a new bronze watch...
> "I also suggest buying another bronze watch so that the current one does not return."​I said that was unacceptable and got this...
> "The cost of remaking will account for a significant portion of the cost of the finished watch. I propose to buy one more watch 295chsb, but without engraving."​After insisting I didn't want the engraved watch, he relented with...
> "Good. I'm waiting."​I agreed to pay for the return because returning it is going to be complicated enough. This is the return info he gave me...
> 
> Country Russia
> The city of Zlatoust
> V.P. Chkalov Street
> House 4a
> Apartment 31
> Khasanov Vadim Maratovich
> Phone 89090767911​Looks like it is going to his home instead of the factory/business. I hope it is so he can ensure he gets it. But it's questionable. I made a mistake ealier when I said it was a 195 case and I ordered a 295. It had 295 on the back. So the only problem is the engraving. As I said earlier, I can't get past the engraving. Also, I ordered Mokume Gane because in pictures, the bronze, copper or brass used as one of the non-ferrous metals seemed to compliment the bronze case and bezel. I can't help but think I have a damascus dial. It just looks like ferrous metals to me. Can't tell... what do you think? I guess it doesn't matter, since I will attempt to return it. Again, I still think it's worth the hassle.
> View attachment 16071730


That is the address Vadim shipped from so should be OK. Does not look like Mokume. Looks like Damascus with discoloration in the upper right area.


----------



## raysson

Thanks, Kotsov and Zany4, for your replies. Guess I should be real careful to spell out what I originally ordered to avoid having to return again. Returning a watch seems to be a risky proposition.


----------



## Ligavesh

If the damascus dials look like that, then I'm sorry I haven't ordered a steel damascus (that's if I would've gotten it in the first place  ); in the photos of earlier models damascus looked different, with a pattern of much smaller 'circles' that I didn't like that much... Guess I don't have enough experience with damascus...


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> If the damascus dials look like that, then I'm sorry I haven't ordered a steel damascus (that's if I would've gotten it in the first place  ); in the photos of earlier models damascus looked different, with a pattern of much smaller 'circles' that I didn't like that much... Guess I don't have enough experience with damascus...


You aren't experiencing damascus, more The Road to Damascus...


----------



## Zany4

It's a beaut, but wears big as expected. Need to get it on an MN strap as the leather it comes with is nice but still stiff and too big for me and I'm on the last hole. Crown cap screws on a little gritty but can maybe put a drop of oil on it. Very pleased with this half of my purchase. As long as the bronze meteorite hits in September, Mr. Vadim will get an A+ all things considered.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> It's a beaut, but wears big as expected. Need to get it on an MN strap as the leather it comes with is nice but still stiff and too big for me and I'm on the last hole. Crown cap screws on a little gritty but can maybe put a drop of oil on it. Very pleased with this half of my purchase. As long as the bronze meteorite hits in September, Mr. Vadim will get an A+ all things considered.
> View attachment 16075598


Lovely dial.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> It's a beaut, but wears big as expected. Need to get it on an MN strap as the leather it comes with is nice but still stiff and too big for me and I'm on the last hole. Crown cap screws on a little gritty but can maybe put a drop of oil on it. Very pleased with this half of my purchase. As long as the bronze meteorite hits in September, Mr. Vadim will get an A+ all things considered.
> View attachment 16075598


Very nice Zany... although I'm kinda hoping for a darker Damascus dial. That one is a bit light for me...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

Zany4 said:


> It's a beaut, but wears big as expected. Need to get it on an MN strap as the leather it comes with is nice but still stiff and too big for me and I'm on the last hole. Crown cap screws on a little gritty but can maybe put a drop of oil on it. Very pleased with this half of my purchase. As long as the bronze meteorite hits in September, Mr. Vadim will get an A+ all things considered.
> View attachment 16075598


I ordered one like this but................................I hope to enjoy it before 2022


----------



## Zany4

Different lighting makes the Damascus design pop or appear more muted for sure&#8230;


----------



## Fergfour

I'd be interested in seeing some wrist shots that aren't extreme close ups. Perhaps something more arm's length distance?


----------



## Zany4

Some sweet office cubicle lighting. 😆


----------



## Zany4

Some professional bathroom urinal lighting 🤣


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> Some professional bathroom urinal lighting ?
> View attachment 16076802
> View attachment 16076803
> View attachment 16076805


Above and beyond.


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I was very busy today or I would have posted this earlier, a Seymchan meteorite dial. 100% Russian meteorite...except for the outer space part...😅 👽










Additionally, I'm going to share the preliminary prices for titanium watches with Seimchan meteorite. I know most of us haven't received our watches yet, but it won't hurt to see what Vadim has in mind for the future.🤔


----------



## Atlantia

Zany4 said:


> Some professional bathroom urinal lighting 🤣
> View attachment 16076802
> View attachment 16076803
> View attachment 16076805


Checking that it's splash proof?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> View attachment 16077697


The watches are gonna be nice, but that's a very ambitious figure...


----------



## SKUAS72

To be able to get 50 espent more than a year.....100 units....


----------



## Kotsov

My titanium 195 should count as 1. 

99 to go


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I was very busy today or I would have posted this earlier, a Seymchan meteorite dial. 100% Russian meteorite...except for the outer space part...😅 👽
> 
> View attachment 16077661
> 
> 
> Additionally, I'm going to share the preliminary prices for titanium watches with Seimchan meteorite. I know most of us haven't received our watches yet, but it won't hurt to see what Vadim has in mind for the future.🤔
> 
> View attachment 16077696
> View attachment 16077697


Does this mean there are no 46mm models with the new metiorite?


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Does this mean there are no 46mm models with the new metiorite?


There's a price given for a 295ChST "with meteorite and sapphire glass."

There's a price given for 195CHST, too, but it doesn't say meteorite, just, "standard with sapph glass." So I don't know about that.

But it would appear you can get your 46mm 295 with meteorite.


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> To be able to get 50 espent more than a year.....100 units....


That's a good point comrade, however, the reason it took so long was because everyone was afraid. There will be many more interested in the next purchase, after they see our watches. The members of watch.ru are already reserving watches.


----------



## palletwheel

I'm confused, is a 195ChST (46mm) available in titanium with a meteorite dial and sapphire crystal? Any choice of handsets to go with that too?


----------



## tokareva

palletwheel said:


> I'm confused, is a 195ChST (46mm) available in titanium with a meteorite dial and sapphire crystal? Any choice of handsets to go with that too?


Yes, I'm not sure if I understand correctly by handsets...red or white second hand is probably an option.


----------



## Danilao

Will we have any certification regarding the genuine origin of the meteoric material this time?


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Will we have any certification regarding the genuine origin of the meteoric material this time?


Yes, you can contact the intergalactic meteorite verification agency.🙄👽


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Yes, you can contact the intergalactic meteorite verification agency.


I took your advice and called. 
They answered me from Shenzhen and they swore to me that it is pure meteoric material, if I want they also send me a certificate with what I want written (in my certificate I will ask that they describe the material as captured on the fly by the rings of Saturn).

Returning to serious matters, however, there are databases which record every detail of meteorites (including official institutions which certify the originality of meteorites for third parties) and museums usually have small fragments of them. 
The Seymchan meteorite weighed 300kg when it was found in 1967. I'm just curious to know where the material came from, after 54 years


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I took your advice and called.
> They answered me from Shenzhen and they swore to me that it is pure meteoric material, if I want they also send me a certificate with what I want written (in my certificate I will ask that they describe the material as captured on the fly by the rings of Saturn).
> 
> Returning to serious matters, however, there are databases which record every detail of meteorites (including official institutions which certify the originality of meteorites for third parties) and museums usually have small fragments of them.
> The Seymchan meteorite weighed 300kg when it was found in 1967. I'm just curious to know where the material came from, after 54 years


Space.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Yes, you can contact the intergalactic meteorite verification agency.


This mob will certify that it's come from the far side of Uranus...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov




----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> View attachment 16080943


Nice! What do you think about it? What is the other one in the background?


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, Vadim has a few samples that he is going to include in our current purchase if anyone is interested. These are heat treated steel with mokume dials, one red second hand and two with white. There is also a stainless steel with a real silver dial and crown cover. *Edit: These are all 53mm 193 models, I incorrectly described them as 195 models originally.*

I'm very tempted by both options...🤔😅


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has a few samples that he is going to include in our current purchase if anyone is interested. These are heat treated steel with mokume dials, one red second hand and two with white. There is also a stainless steel with a real silver dial and crown cover. All of them are 46mm 195 watches. Price is 35000 each.
> 
> I'm very tempted by both options...??
> 
> View attachment 16081380
> View attachment 16081382
> View attachment 16081384


Is the bezel on the steel silver, how do you call it - serrated? Or is it just a lighting effect?

Also, it would be a lot easier for me to decide if I had mine in the first place - I still don't know how an Agat 195 would look on my wrist, and to buy one of these just with the intention of re-selling it... eh, I don't want to bother with that.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Nice! What do you think about it? What is the other one in the background?


The other one is the 194 I bought with you from Smyrs.

Very nice. Lighter even though the case is thicker for the rotor. Apart from that they are very similar as you'd expect.

Dealing with Vadim was straightforward and efficient.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Is the bezel on the steel silver, how do you call it - serrated? Or is it just a lighting effect?
> 
> Also, it would be a lot easier for me to decide if I had mine in the first place - I still don't know how an Agat 195 would look on my wrist, and to buy one of these just with the intention of re-selling it... eh, I don't want to bother with that.


The bezel is steel, the screw on crown cover is supposed to be silver. Vadim said he intends to make a whole watch out of silver.😅


----------



## Kotsov

I'll take the silver one.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> The bezel is steel, the screw on crown cover is supposed to be silver. Vadim said he intends to make a whole watch out of silver.😅


A noble goal. No, what I meant was the bezel edge - is it serrated? Or is it just the lighting making it look like that?

Edit: eh, @Kotsov beat me to it, nevermind 😅
He can show pictures when he gets it.

Edit2: I see the new photos, it was just the lighting making it appear serrated.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I'll take the silver one.


Good, please contact Vadim and pay by carrier pigeon, or use his PayPal again 🙃😂


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Is the bezel on the steel silver, how do you call it - serrated? Or is it just a lighting effect?
> 
> Also, it would be a lot easier for me to decide if I had mine in the first place - I still don't know how an Agat 195 would look on my wrist, and to buy one of these just with the intention of re-selling it... eh, I don't want to bother with that.


I think it's a lighting effect, because you can see a similar "lines" pattern reflected off the glass.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> A noble goal. No, what I meant was the bezel edge - is it serrated? Or is it just the lighting making it look like that?
> 
> Edit: eh, @Kotsov beat me to it, nevermind 😅
> He can show pictures when he gets it.
> 
> Edit2: I see the new photos, it was just the lighting making it appear serrated.


Oh, I see what you mean now😅 Sorry I couldn't find the other pics until later, looks like it has a regular bezel.


----------



## Kotsov

Giddy.

But I think I'll stop now.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Good, please contact Vadim and pay by carrier pigeon, or use his PayPal again ??


Will do.


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> The other one is the 194 I bought with you from Smyrs.
> 
> Very nice. Lighter even though the case is thicker for the rotor. Apart from that they are very similar as you'd expect.
> 
> Dealing with Vadim was straightforward and efficient.


One more thing. It doesn't feel cold like the stainless case.


----------



## SKUAS72

Is There another Silver watch avaliable?


----------



## [email protected]

SKUAS72 said:


> Is There another Silver watch avaliable?


Not that we know of, but tok said that vadim plans to make more.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has a few samples that he is going to include in our current purchase if anyone is interested. These are heat treated steel with mokume dials, one red second hand and two with white. There is also a stainless steel with a real silver dial and crown cover. All of them are 46mm 195 watches. Price is 35000 each.
> 
> I'm very tempted by both options...
> 
> View attachment 16081380
> View attachment 16081382
> View attachment 16081384
> View attachment 16081497
> View attachment 16081500
> View attachment 16081502
> View attachment 16081504


I'm going to wait until my impending purchases are in hand.

I have no idea how they will wear, look etc...

Once in hand, if sufficiently pleased and sufficient funds available, I may consider another. However I'm always looking to add a point of difference and not just another "stock" watch.

Hence why my interest in a previously posted heat treated titanium dial in a bronze.... or a very dark Damascus case...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm going to wait until my impending purchases are in hand.
> 
> I have no idea how they will wear, look etc...
> 
> Once in hand, if sufficiently pleased and sufficient funds available, I may consider another. However I'm always looking to add a point of difference and not just another "stock" watch.
> 
> Hence why my interest in a previously posted heat treated titanium dial in a bronze.... or a very dark Damascus case...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well there's always the next group purchase with the Seymchan meteorite dials... definitely not "stock" watches.😃


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Well there's always the next group purchase with the Seymchan meteorite dials... definitely not "stock" watches.


Meh...meteorites, schmeteorites...

Those damn things fall outa the sky all the time... just damn fancy pants rocks. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador

100% it is all a ******** story. Of you don't think so you have never done business there.


----------



## Chascomm

elconquistador said:


> 100% it is all a ****** story. Of you don't think so you have never done business there.


"there" meaning Zlatoust or outer space?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Chascomm said:


> "there" meaning Zlatoust or outer space?


One and the same aren't they?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> One and the same aren't they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


From my brief dealings with Zlatoust so far I've had no problems. Quick and efficient, don't waste words.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, Vadim has a few samples that he is going to include in our current purchase if anyone is interested. These are heat treated steel with mokume dials, one red second hand and two with white. There is also a stainless steel with a real silver dial and crown cover. All of them are 46mm 195 watches. Price is 35000 each.
> 
> I'm very tempted by both options...🤔😅
> 
> View attachment 16081380
> View attachment 16081382
> View attachment 16081384
> View attachment 16081497
> View attachment 16081500
> View attachment 16081502
> View attachment 16081504


Stainless/silver is a 193 apparently. I'd have preferred the smaller version but hey ho in for a penny


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> From my brief dealings with Zlatoust so far I've had no problems. Quick and efficient, don't waste words.


Are we able to estimate how many of us have received what they have paid for?


----------



## Zany4

The order spreadsheet is still active. Everyone can edit it when they've received their order.

Order spreadsheet 

I've received half of my order. Additional muonalusta meteorite watches not shipping until September.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Stainless/silver is a 193 apparently. I'd have preferred the smaller version but hey ho in for a penny


Oops sorry, 😬 if you don't want it ask Vadim for a refund, I'll make sure you get it.

I can't believe I missed that 🙄 They're all 53mm 193 models, heat treated mokume and the silver one.😮

I'm going to go back and edit the first post about them to hopefully avoid any more confusion.🙄


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Oops sorry, 😬 if you don't want it ask Vadim for a refund, I'll make sure you get it.
> 
> I can't believe I missed that 🙄 They're all 53mm 193 models, heat treated mokume and the silver one.😮
> 
> I'm going to go back and edit the first post about them to hopefully avoid any more confusion.🙄


No big deal. I'm happy with the 193


----------



## [email protected]

I did get an email from Sergey. (!)

I'll respond when I get back from work tonight.


----------



## KoperViking

Zany4 said:


> The order spreadsheet is still active. Everyone can edit it when they've received their order.
> 
> Order spreadsheet
> 
> I've received half of my order. Additional muonalusta meteorite watches not shipping until September.


Good idea. 
Everyone writes RECEIVED in the payment column when receiving.
Simple, clear and straightforward.


----------



## Red PeeKay

KoperViking said:


> Good idea.
> Everyone writes RECEIVED in the payment column when receiving.
> Simple, clear and straightforward.


Received & CORRECT!

Some have received... but not what they requested.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

These are still available if somebody wants one. Once again, they are 53mm heat treated stainless 193s with mokume dials. 35,000 rubles.


----------



## Rimmed762

Is the colour so bronze-like in real life?

Would it be too much to ask if buckle would be heat treated too?


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> Is the colour so bronze-like in real life?
> 
> Would it be too much to ask if buckle would be heat treated too?


Let me see if Vadim can make some more pictures and answer the question about the buckles. Very good points 👍

Edit: Actually I can see from the picture that the buckles are not heat treated.


----------



## Kotsov

If Vadim won't do it it's not difficult to do yourself if you have access to a domestic oven.

Not microwave


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I was very busy today or I would have posted this earlier, a Seymchan meteorite dial. 100% Russian meteorite...except for the outer space part...😅 👽
> 
> View attachment 16077661
> 
> 
> Additionally, I'm going to share the preliminary prices for titanium watches with Seimchan meteorite. I know most of us haven't received our watches yet, but it won't hurt to see what Vadim has in mind for the future.🤔
> 
> View attachment 16077696
> View attachment 16077697


Seymcham looks strikingly similar to Munionista. Are there any comparison shots?


----------



## Ligavesh

Just buy a brass buckle from Ali, it would fit well.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Just buy a brass buckle from Ali, it would fit well.


Or just add the heat treated bracelet for 10,000 more.😂









Here's a few more pictures of these things, they don't look like bronze to me, more like heat treated steel.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Or just add the heat treated bracelet for 10,000 more.
> 
> View attachment 16092003
> 
> Here's a few more pictures of these things, they don't look like bronze to me, more like heat treated steel.
> View attachment 16092005
> View attachment 16092010
> View attachment 16092011


Hmmm... not my cup of tea, that's for sure.

Prefer a nice leather or canvas on a bronzo..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> Is the colour so bronze-like in real life?
> 
> Would it be too much to ask if buckle would be heat treated too?


So I asked Vadim if they look like bronze in real life, and he said...
"They look different. They have their own color"


----------



## tokareva

More finished watches 👏👏👏


----------



## Red PeeKay

Beautiful colours on that makume... photo number 85756.

Really deep rich browns... very nice ! Someone is getting a beauty

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Comrade Tok, many associates here still have a long wait before they receive what they paid for, not to mention the issues of randomly shipped watches. 
Please leave this topic dedicated to this buying group. 
For Vadim's amazing offers (knives, pots, dishes or watches not included in the initial list) it would be good to open another discussion. 

Frankly, I have had enough of new funny "offers" from Russia when our suppliers still have not been able (after a year) to honor their commitment


----------



## Pakecima

I'm still waiting for vadim's e-mail


----------



## Toldostol

Watch received. Very nice watch. 
Thank' s a lot.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Danilao said:


> For Vadim's amazing offers (knives, pots, dishes or watches not included in the initial list) it would be good to open another discussion.


What?  There were Zlatoust pots and dishes available as well as watches?

How did I miss that?  Do they come served with Lampredotto?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Red PeeKay said:


> What?  There were Zlatoust pots and dishes available as well as watches?
> 
> How did I miss that?  Do they come served with Lampredotto?


I can make for you a beautiful and exclusive dial made of mummified Lampredotto from the hills of Uranus (the originality of which will be guaranteed by a statement from comrade Kotsov).

Meanwhile, you should quickly transfer € 400 to my son's paypal account. I will write you an email in (about) a year (plenty) to agree on the price and the shipping methods (about another 400 €, making an estimate but I will do everything to help you evade taxes, don't worry, even a false invoice like Monopoly money, if necessary).

Obviously as soon as your dial is ready (ie among another 400 €, no, I wanted to write another 4 "months of Uranus") I will send it to a random member of WUS to give you the opportunity and to travel the world in order to recover it


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> I can make for you a beautiful and exclusive dial made of mummified Lampredotto from the hills of Uranus (the originality of which will be guaranteed by a statement from comrade Kotsov)&#8230;.


He knows Uranus well?


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> He knows Uranus well?


We learned from dealing with Vadim how this is irrelevant. 
Or have you received any certification beyond his words regarding the meteorite dial?


----------



## Rimmed762

Kotsov said:


> If Vadim won't do it it's not difficult to do yourself if you have access to a domestic oven.
> 
> Not microwave


Please, don't tempt me. Mrs. Rimmed has had her share of strange parts in kitchen furniture... 😂


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Comrade Tok, many associates here still have a long wait before they receive what they paid for, not to mention the issues of randomly shipped watches.
> Please leave this topic dedicated to this buying group.
> For Vadim's amazing offers (knives, pots, dishes or watches not included in the initial list) it would be good to open another discussion.
> 
> Frankly, I have had enough of new funny "offers" from Russia when our suppliers still have not been able (after a year) to honor their commitment


Ok Daniele, I won't mention another opportunity to get a discount on watch samples . However, I'm still waiting on 4 watches myself and wasn't offended because Vadim was willing to offer a few more he had on hand, I also didn't think it would cause any delays to those still waiting for their watches. 🙄


----------



## KoperViking

Toldostol said:


> Watch received. Very nice watch.
> Thank' s a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


Another quality beauty! ?
- Congratulations @Toldostol ?

By the way, I'll also thank you @tokareva for your efforts, patience with all kinds of people etc. Spasibo! ?


----------



## t3tan3k

KoperViking said:


> By the way, I'll also thank you @tokareva for your efforts, patience with all kinds of people etc. Spasibo! ?


I'll second that. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

Danilao said:


> I can make for you a beautiful and exclusive dial made of mummified Lampredotto from the hills of Uranus (the originality of which will be guaranteed by a statement from comrade Kotsov).
> 
> Meanwhile, you should quickly transfer € 400 to my son's paypal account. I will write you an email in (about) a year (plenty) to agree on the price and the shipping methods (about another 400 €, making an estimate but I will do everything to help you evade taxes, don't worry, even a false invoice like Monopoly money, if necessary).
> 
> Obviously as soon as your dial is ready (ie among another 400 €, no, I wanted to write another 4 "months of Uranus") I will send it to a random member of WUS to give you the opportunity and to travel the world in order to recover it


How much extra to engrave it?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I can make for you a beautiful and exclusive dial made of mummified Lampredotto from the hills of Uranus (the originality of which will be guaranteed by a statement from comrade Kotsov).
> 
> Meanwhile, you should quickly transfer € 400 to my son's paypal account. I will write you an email in (about) a year (plenty) to agree on the price and the shipping methods (about another 400 €, making an estimate but I will do everything to help you evade taxes, don't worry, even a false invoice like Monopoly money, if necessary).
> 
> Obviously as soon as your dial is ready (ie among another 400 €, no, I wanted to write another 4 "months of Uranus") I will send it to a random member of WUS to give you the opportunity and to travel the world in order to recover it


Danilao you couldn't even find Uranus with both hands and an ordinance survey map...


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Ok Daniele, I won't mention another opportunity to get a discount on watch samples . However, I'm still waiting on 4 watches myself and wasn't offended because Vadim was willing to offer a few more he had on hand, I also didn't think it would cause any delays to those still waiting for their watches. 🙄


Well I'm quite happy to see more opportunities as I'm an adult with reasonable cognitive abilities.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> Please, don't tempt me. Mrs. Rimmed has had her share of strange parts in kitchen furniture... ?


 Too much detail...


----------



## Kotsov

Toldostol said:


> Watch received. Very nice watch.
> Thank' s a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


That is lovely. Well worth waiting for.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Well I'm quite happy to see more opportunities as I'm an adult with reasonable cognitive abilities.


But how much, as a beardless Italian, culturally backward and with limited cognitive abilities, will I still have to learn from you, in the management of economic affairs, specifically and of life in general?

If I could I would kiss every inch of the ground you step on


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Danilao you couldn't even find Uranus with both hands and an ordinance survey map...


Please light up the darkness that lies in my mind and explain everything you know about your anus, no, sorry, I wanted to write "about Uranus"


----------



## SKUAS72

Toldostol said:


> Watch received. Very nice watch.
> Thank' s a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


Have you been catched by costums? Has pagado aduanas comí?


----------



## Zany4

Engraving is 10000 rub if Vadim will do it…


----------



## Zany4

I received an email from Sergey Naydenov of the Zlatoust factory customer service department. “Quelle surprise!” He asked me about my order arriving well and I explained the issue of receiving one correct and one incorrect watch. (I ended up paying for the third incorrect watch to pass on to another buyer.) I explained the issue and still needing my remaining bronze meteorite and will update with his response. I think it will all work out.


----------



## Zany4

Another tease. 😈 Just got my E.O. MN strap today, brushed steel, black with gray centerline, and white stitching. All matchy-matchy.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> Another tease. 😈 Just got my E.O. MN strap today, brushed steel, black with gray centerline, and white stitching. All matchy-matchy.
> View attachment 16096109
> View attachment 16096110
> 
> View attachment 16096114
> 
> View attachment 16096116


That looks pretty good, how does it feel? Does it hold the watch in place better than the leather strap?


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> That looks pretty good, how does it feel? Does it hold the watch in place better than the leather strap?


Even the smaller Zlatoust 195 is still a big watch so it's always going to span my scrawny wrist. Lost some weight bunkering under the first wave of the pandemic. I always order the 170mm/6.75" MN straps and they are expensive but customizable and quite comfortable. The watch is held better in place than with the factory stock leather strap tightened to the last hole. I do like the beastly stock strap, but it's thick and the weight of the watch causes it to roll. The MN solves that, whether you opt for Erika's Originals or a less pricey knock-off brand.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Zany4 said:


> Even the smaller Zlatoust 195 is still a big watch so it's always going to span my scrawny wrist. Lost some weight bunkering under the first wave of the pandemic. I always order the 170mm/6.75" MN straps and they are expensive but customizable and quite comfortable. The watch is held better in place than with the factory stock leather strap tightened to the last hole. I do like the beastly stock strap, but it's thick and the weight of the watch causes it to roll. The MN solves that, whether you opt for Erika's Originals or a less pricey knock-off brand.


I've got two Erikas here ready and waiting for the arrival of my two watches... also the 46mm.

I run them on a number of my larger watches and they work really well. I've got a couple of copies but the quality of the material just isn't the same. Pricey but I like them.

The bonus is she does them with bronze hardware so I can match them with the cases.

I'm still trying to find some reasonably priced Damascus and/or Makume buckles.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

Who many of us are waiting some signal...............................????


----------



## Red PeeKay

SKUAS72 said:


> Who many of us are waiting some signal...............................????


I have tuned my ultra high powered receiver to Uranus for a sign from Vadim on the possible despatch of my timepieces... still waiting for signal... nothing...ничего такого

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKUAS72

Red PeeKay said:


> I have tuned my ultra high powered receiver to Uranus for a sign from Vadim on the possible despatch of my timepieces... still waiting for signal... nothing...ничего такого
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lucky you, I have not a modern ultraspace receiver


----------



## Ligavesh

I don't know, you be the judge - is this a colorless mokume gane, or damascus? There's a hint of brown at 1 o'clock so maybe just very unlucky with the mokume pattern? I know they turn out random, but I don't know, maybe some of you know better:





































Surprisingly wearable for such a large watch -but I wouldn't go any bigger than this. Oh and props to Vadim for slipping this through with minimum customs (few euros), waiting for the others from my list.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I don't know, you be the judge - is this a colorless mokume gane, or damascus? There's a hint of brown at 1 o'clock so maybe just very unlucky with the mokume pattern? I know they turn out random, but I don't know, maybe some of you know better:
> 
> View attachment 16096902
> 
> 
> View attachment 16096903
> 
> 
> View attachment 16096905
> 
> 
> View attachment 16096906
> 
> 
> Surprisingly wearable for such a large watch -but I wouldn't go any bigger than this. Oh and props to Vadim for slipping this through with minimum customs (few euros), waiting for the others from my list.


That really looks like a Damascus dial.... very dark and grey.

I'd expect the mokume to be browner. What did you order?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> That really looks like a Damascus dial.... very dark and grey.
> 
> I'd expect the mokume to be browner. What did you order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Mokume


----------



## Ligavesh

Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.


----------



## Ligavesh

Yep, confirmed by Vadim - Damascus (probably rusted at that).

Here are my orders:









It says mokume gane, if you can't read cyrillic.

Oh man, what a sh**show this turns out to be. How much effort I put into trying to make the orders as orderly and as clear as possible...


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.
> 
> View attachment 16096947


Everything looks great except that spot. One of those "once you see it" things. It seems out of place, like rust/corrosion to me. Sorry it didn't work out as you hoped, but it's not surprising. Maybe you can send it back for a dial replacement.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.
> 
> View attachment 16096947


I suggest you contact Vadim and let him know that you received Damascus instead of mokume.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Everything looks great except that spot. One of those "once you see it" things. It seems out of place, like rust/corrosion to me. Sorry it didn't work out as you hoped, but it's not surprising. Maybe you can send it back for a dial replacement.


I like these damascus dials - but in a steel case, not bronze. Anyway, my order was mokume gane. Vadim says on his list it says damascus - I never even _mentioned_ damascus while we were discussing orders -here or anywhere else.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> I suggest you contact Vadim and let him know that you received Damascus instead of mokume.


I did - he says on his list it was Damascus (with my luck I even got a rusted one!). Communication is ongoing, we'll see what he says, he's a man of few words.


----------



## Ligavesh

Sidenote - I would definitely recommend investing in new straps - these are good leather, but they look very very plain and ugly - especially when they are so wide.


----------



## Ligavesh

Going through the list of orders - though I'm not 100% sure it's the very latest one - only @Red PeeKay had ordered a 295 damascus - couldn't you have ordered a mokume, Red? We wouldn't have had this problem now


----------



## Ligavesh

Well Vadim offered that I return the watch to him - and - as far as I understand, I'll get it back with a mokume gane dial. Also Sergey, the customer support person contacted me to ask me about my order - though I'm not sure what he can do, I suppose Vadim should take care of it. I sent them both the link to our orders spreadsheet - I don't know what kind of list do they have there or who has made it.


----------



## Atlantia

Ligavesh said:


> Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.
> 
> View attachment 16096947


Hi Ligavesh,
I wouldn't have posted unless you asked, but.....
The dial is two shades of grey, which would imply that it is what is being called 'Damascus' (pattern welded).
In short, two types of ferrous metal layered. The layers are manipulated to produce a pattern when the surface is ground flat and etched.
Usuallly the effect is used to produce a high contrast between the layers, like that observed on the knives a few pages back and the sword that I posted.
On these dials the process appears to have been used to produce a more subtle effect and very nice it looks too.
The reason I'm explaining this is that in order to produce the pattern, the ground surface is first polished, then etched.
The etching solution (essentially a corrosive liquid, often an acid) affects the two grades of metal at different rates, with the darker colour indicating that the solution etched the metal more/at a faster rate etc.
Once the desired effect has been achieved, the etching solution is washed off and the metal has to be neutralised to prevent any residue of the acid from continuing the process.
The metal at this stage will rust very easily. In fact the process of oxidsation will often be observable almost imediately if the metal isn't properly treated following etching.
When you look at the patch of discolouration on your's, look closely and you can see that within the area affected, the darker areas (more heavily etched) are more prone to oxidisation.
Presumably the maker had some plan to prevent rust? On a knife blade the metal is neutralised, then completely dried and oiled or treated with something that enhances the colour in the dark areas and inhibits rust. It is then regularly inspected.
On a decorative item like this, was a clear coat or some kind of sealant applied?
The oxidisation will want oxygen to 'grow', but the 'red' colour would suggest that it is active (so potentially growing).
One thing's for sure. It won't get better and it'll potentially get worse.

I had an obsession with pattern welded and wootz blades for years and have owned and worked on a lot.


----------



## tokareva

Atlantia said:


> Hi Ligavesh,
> I wouldn't have posted unless you asked, but.....
> The dial is two shades of grey, which would imply that it is what is being called 'Damascus' (pattern welded).
> In short, two types of ferrous metal layered. The layers are manipulated to produce a pattern when the surface is ground flat and etched.
> Usuallly the effect is used to produce a high contrast between the layers, like that observed on the knives a few pages back and the sword that I posted.
> On these dials the process appears to have been used to produce a more subtle effect and very nice it looks too.
> The reason I'm explaining this is that in order to produce the pattern, the ground surface is first polished, then etched.
> The etching solution (essentially a corrosive liquid, often an acid) affects the two grades of metal at different rates, with the darker colour indicating that the solution etched the metal more/at a faster rate etc.
> Once the desired effect has been achieved, the etching solution is washed off and the metal has to be neutralised to prevent any residue of the acid from continuing the process.
> The metal at this stage will rust very easily. In fact the process of oxidsation will often be observable almost imediately if the metal isn't properly treated following etching.
> When you look at the patch of discolouration on your's, look closely and you can see that within the area affected, the darker areas (more heavily etched) are more prone to oxidisation.
> Presumably the maker had some plan to prevent rust? On a knife blade the metal is neutralised, then completely dried and oiled or treated with something that enhances the colour in the dark areas and inhibits rust. It is then regularly inspected.
> On a decorative item like this, was a clear coat or some kind of sealant applied?
> The oxidisation will want oxygen to 'grow', but the 'red' colour would suggest that it is active (so potentially growing).
> 
> I had an obcession with pattern welded and wootz blades for years and have owned and worked on a lot.


My understanding is that they apply a coat of lacquer to the dials to prevent rust, something obviously went wrong. It looks great other than the spot.🙄


----------



## Ligavesh

Atlantia said:


> Hi Ligavesh,
> I wouldn't have posted unless you asked, but.....
> The dial is two shades of grey, which would imply that it is what is being called 'Damascus' (pattern welded).
> In short, two types of ferrous metal layered. The layers are manipulated to produce a pattern when the surface is ground flat and etched.
> Usuallly the effect is used to produce a high contrast between the layers, like that observed on the knives a few pages back and the sword that I posted.
> On these dials the process appears to have been used to produce a more subtle effect and very nice it looks too.
> The reason I'm explaining this is that in order to produce the pattern, the ground surface is first polished, then etched.
> The etching solution (essentially a corrosive liquid, often an acid) affects the two grades of metal at different rates, with the darker colour indicating that the solution etched the metal more/at a faster rate etc.
> Once the desired effect has been achieved, the etching solution is washed off and the metal has to be neutralised to prevent any residue of the acid from continuing the process.
> The metal at this stage will rust very easily. In fact the process of oxidsation will often be observable almost imediately if the metal isn't properly treated following etching.
> When you look at the patch of discolouration on your's, look closely and you can see that within the area affected, the darker areas (more heavily etched) are more prone to oxidisation.
> Presumably the maker had some plan to prevent rust? On a knife blade the metal is neutralised, then completely dried and oiled or treated with something that enhances the colour in the dark areas and inhibits rust. It is then regularly inspected.
> On a decorative item like this, was a clear coat or some kind of sealant applied?
> The oxidisation will want oxygen to 'grow', but the 'red' colour would suggest that it is active (so potentially growing).
> One thing's for sure. It won't get better and it'll potentially get worse.
> 
> I had an obsession with pattern welded and wootz blades for years and have owned and worked on a lot.


Thanks for the explanation, but I plan to return it anyway - already spoke to Vadim. My order was for a mokume gane dial, not damascus. I'm really curious how they have managed to mess up the orders so bad.


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> My understanding is that they apply a coat of lacquer to the dials to prevent rust, something obviously went wrong. It looks great other than the spot.🙄


A clear coat would be usual. At least something to inhibit rust.


----------



## Atlantia

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks for the explanation, but I plan to return it anyway - already spoke to Vadim. My order was for a mokume gane dial, not damascus. I'm really curious how they have managed to mess up the orders so bad.


Which I understand is a process of layering non-ferrous base or precious metal alloys? These should be less problematic in terms of sealing as they won't initially oxidise as quickly or need the corrosive preparation of the ferrous dials.
I sincerely hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.
> 
> View attachment 16096947


Unfortunately, that looks just like my Damascus to me.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Could this be galvanic corrosion at 1 o'clock on a damascus dial? Or just a hint of brown from mokume gane? Overall pretty unsatisfied with this dial I have to say, huge letdown.
> 
> View attachment 16096947


Unfortunately I think that is damascus with a rust patch.

Damascus will oxidise unless surface treated.


----------



## SKUAS72

Kotsov said:


> Unfortunately I think that is damascus with a rust patch.
> 
> Damascus will oxidise unless surface treated.


it seems a poor quality test


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> Going through the list of orders - though I'm not 100% sure it's the very latest one - only @Red PeeKay had ordered a 295 damascus - couldn't you have ordered a mokume, Red? We wouldn't have had this problem now


Ah but I did Ligavesh.... one of each.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Unfortunately, that looks just like my Damascus to me.


You ordered a 295 engraved damascus? Cause on the list I only saw @Red PeeKay order that (well not engraved, but a 295 damascus in any case).


----------



## Zedd88

My order already arrived. It was delivered door to door. Philpost (our country's postal system) usually just lets you pick it up in the nearest post office where you live. I also got an email from Sergey asking if the order has arrived.


----------



## Atlantia

SKUAS72 said:


> it seems a poor quality test


It does, but I would say that these materials are unusual and the maker may not have a long history of working with them. 
In that case, they can perhaps be forgiven for not foreseeing every potential problem.
Remember that the surfaces are layered and those layers are forge-welded together. You can easily end up with tiny pits and crevices caused by particles of remaining carbon or flux, or lamination flaws in the welds. All of which will then potentially allow for problems if they trap etching solution, moisture or aren't properly sealed. Not to forget also, that timings are crucial and waiting too long after the drying and neutralising process, before sealing the metal might mean that oxidisation has already started.
It can be quite a steep learning curve in terms of trial and error.
As long as the seller checks the replacements carefully and resolves these issues quickly for those affected, without leaving them out of pocket. Then I'd be tempted to chalk this particular issue up to teething problems with new materials and give the seller the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Fergfour

Looks like someone else has a rust spot on their dial? 
On a side note, has it been mentioned before why there are no minute markers on the dial or bezel? Was it deemed unnecessary for divers to know anything more than 5 minute increments?


----------



## Atlantia

Fergfour said:


> Looks like someone else has a rust spot on their dial?
> On a side note, has it been mentioned before why there are no minute markers on the dial or bezel? Was it deemed unnecessary for divers to know anything more than 5 minute increments?


The lack of minute markers would really mess with my head.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Fergfour said:


> Looks like someone else has a rust spot on their dial?
> On a side note, has it been mentioned before why there are no minute markers on the dial or bezel? Was it deemed unnecessary for divers to know anything more than 5 minute increments?


Style over substance.... all these military watches ceased being truly functional a long time ago.

Look at the Rolex submariner... name one submariner who could afford to buy let alone wear one on duty?

Most special forces soldiers have forsaken mechanical watches a long time ago.

Check the wrists of any SAS or Seal team members... they're all wearing Casio's G-Shock or the like (Suunto?). Rugged quartz movements, blacked out, readable in all conditions and not expensive.

Sad, but true..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicola911

SKUAS72 said:


> Who many of us are waiting some signal...............................????


Me Skuas, no news from Vadim. Keep waiting for his email....


----------



## Ioannesmaltum

Hi guys! I'm new here, so don't be surprised if i ask stupid questions. Is it still possible to order a 195CHS with the meteorite dial as part of your deal with the manufacturer? If so, how? If not, is there anyone among you who had ordered several and would give one away at a reasonable price? Thanks already!


----------



## Fergfour

Red PeeKay said:


> Style over substance.... all these military watches ceased being truly functional a long time ago.
> Look at the Rolex submariner... name one submariner who could afford to buy let alone wear one on duty?
> Most special forces soldiers have forsaken mechanical watches a long time ago.
> Check the wrists of any SAS or Seal team members... they're all wearing Casio's G-Shock or the like (Suunto?). Rugged quartz movements, blacked out, readable in all conditions and not expensive.
> Sad, but true..
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I get the fact that these days it's style over substance, people rely on dive computers more etc. What I meant was, this watch is based on a 50's-60's watch that was used for diving correct? Did any of the originals have minute markers on the dial or bezel? If not it's interesting to me that they would rely mainly on the 5 minute markers and didn't have a functional bezel option.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Fergfour said:


> I get the fact that these days it's style over substance, people rely on dive computers more etc. What I meant was, this watch is based on a 50's-60's watch that was used for diving correct? Did any of the originals have minute markers on the dial or bezel? If not it's interesting to me that they would rely mainly on the 5 minute markers and didn't have a functional bezel option.


I'm thinking they have moved on with the times, and that although the watch style is a homage to the yesteryear, they have succumbed to modern style demands.... in the words of Louis. B. Mayer..Give the people what they want and they'll come.

And it's easier and cheaper not to do indices.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## KoperViking

My comment to “design derailments”: 
I'm really glad no one messed up the original Zlatoust design! Minute markings here would be just as horrible as on historic Panerai divers or other historic beauties.
(-without minute markings.)
I recommend to check out Zlatoust & Agat’s history.


----------



## Fergfour

KoperViking said:


> My answer to design derailments above:
> I'm really glad no one messed up the original Zlatoust design! Minute markings here would be just as horrible as on historic Panerai or other historic beauties. (-without minute markings.)
> I recommend to check out Zlatoust & Agat's history.


I'm not saying the design is messed up and I don't dislike it in anyway. My question is more from a historical / functional standpoint. Anyway I think I have my answer. Early dive watches like the Zlatoust and Panerai were used by the military for mostly shallow (5-6 meter) dive missions. Even though they may be submerged for 30m-1hr they were shallow enough where they didnt have to worry about decompression and all that stuff. A rotating bezel might have been nice to see elapsed time etc but they weren't really necessary. Anyway sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> You ordered a 295 engraved damascus? Cause on the list I only saw @Red PeeKay order that (well not engraved, but a 295 damascus in any case).


Sorry, no, I mean the dial looks like my 195 Damascus dial.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Sorry, no, I mean the dial looks like my 195 Damascus dial..


Ah, okay. It is damascus, Vadim said it was, he also said on his list it says that's what I've ordered (I didn't). Anyway, I'm shipping it back, already agreed about that with vadim, hopefully I get the same watch with a nice mokume gane again.

What @Fergfour was asking - maybe they thought that's all you need when diving? You can roughly say what minute it is by the position of the minute hand, and as for the lack of a bezel - well, maybe they thought the divers can remember the time? Anyway, as you said, in the military usually you get the minimum that you need.


----------



## Zany4

These shipping mixups are not cool. At least you’re on the continent and shipping shouldn’t be that bad. The transatlantic shipping costs are not cheap. I still haven’t fully worked out with Vadim or Sergey whether or not I will have to pay a second round of shipping for my correct 2nd watch that should have shipped with my first. I expect I will have to pay for their mistake…


----------



## Atlantia

Zany4 said:


> These shipping mixups are not cool. At least you're on the continent and shipping shouldn't be that bad. The transatlantic shipping costs are not cheap. I still haven't fully worked out with Vadim or Sergey whether or not I will have to pay a second round of shipping for my correct 2nd watch that should have shipped with my first. I expect I will have to pay for their mistake&#8230;


Whether you end up paying for a second round of shipping to get the watch you ordered is one thing. 
Whether you should have to, is a different matter!
But what option have you and those others in this situation got? You throw good money after bad and hope to get the watch you originally wanted in the end.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> I get the fact that these days it's style over substance, people rely on dive computers more etc. What I meant was, this watch is based on a 50's-60's watch that was used for diving correct? Did any of the originals have minute markers on the dial or bezel? If not it's interesting to me that they would rely mainly on the 5 minute markers and didn't have a functional bezel option.


Apparently some of the first ones had minute markers, I'm guessing they decided it cluttered up the dial and actually made it harder to read underwater or at night. Personally I prefer the later versions without the minute markers.










Here's an nteresting article posted by comrade Miguel99 just a few weeks ago.









Navy Vodolaz ChS 191 - водолазные “ЗЧЗ” 191-ЧС заказ для ВМФ


Today, I would like to introduce an iconic Soviet military watch. The Vodolaz ChS 191 is a watch with a lot of history behind it. It is special for many reasons. During World War II…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Apparently some of the first ones had minute markers, I'm guessing they decided it cluttered up the dial and actually made it harder to read underwater or at night. Personally I prefer the later versions without the minute markers.
> Here's an nteresting article posted by comrade Miguel99 just a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Vodolaz ChS 191 - водолазные “ЗЧЗ” 191-ЧС заказ для ВМФ
> 
> 
> Today, I would like to introduce an iconic Soviet military watch. The Vodolaz ChS 191 is a watch with a lot of history behind it. It is special for many reasons. During World War II…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.safonagastrocrono.club


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> These shipping mixups are not cool. At least you're on the continent and shipping shouldn't be that bad. The transatlantic shipping costs are not cheap. I still haven't fully worked out with Vadim or Sergey whether or not I will have to pay a second round of shipping for my correct 2nd watch that should have shipped with my first. I expect I will have to pay for their mistake&#8230;


I expect to pay honestly.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> I expect to pay honestly.


Yeah, but I should have only had to pay shipping once if they would have shipped properly and I did them the favor of unloading the watch they sent by mistake as well. Help a brotha out&#8230;


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> Yeah, but I should have only had to pay shipping once if they would have shipped properly and I did them the favor of unloading the watch they sent by mistake as well. Help a brotha out&#8230;


I get what you mean, but I don't think you understand (post) communist bureaucracy and how it works ?


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> I get what you mean, but I don't think you understand (post) communist bureaucracy and how it works ?


oh, I do, I do. I have my PayPal checkbook ready&#8230;


----------



## Ligavesh

I wrote Vadim that I've sent the package, with photo and tracking number attached, I thanked him for his understanding, and he answered (in Russian): "Waiting."


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I wrote Vadim that I've sent the package, with photo and tracking number attached, I thanked him for his understanding, and he answered (in Russian): "Waiting."


  Isn't that just enough and absolutely no more?


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> (&#8230, and he answered (in Russian): "Waiting."


Me too


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Me too


Me three, four, five and six.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Isn't that just enough and absolutely no more?


Just like the watch! No minute markers, no bezel!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> Just like the watch! No minute markers, no bezel!


I'm actually surprised the watch comes in a box... in keeping with everything else Zlatoust I would have thought they would have sent it to us in a small hessian bag and bubble wrap!

A bit like how my knife arrived! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Just like the watch! No minute markers, no bezel!


No branding too


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> No branding too


No watch too


----------



## Pongster

Has the watch been made and delivered?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> No watch too


You can't get more minimalist. Did you pay extra for that?


----------



## Kotsov

Pongster said:


> Has the watch been made and delivered?


They are in the process of making/delivering. Most of us are in the process of being patient and understanding.


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> They are in the process of making/delivering. Most of us are in the process of being patient and understanding.


Seems to be a requirement when trying to resolve issues with Russian firms.
50% patience and understanding, 50% trust and hope........ plus 100% of no other choice. 

(For British readers, this is a 'Jeremy Kyle' percentage!)


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> They are in the process of making/delivering. Most of us are in the process of being patient and understanding.


...and some of us are in the process of returning false shipments and hoping for a correct shipment to arrive next time.


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm actually surprised the watch comes in a box... in keeping with everything else Zlatoust I would have thought they would have sent it to us in a small hessian bag and bubble wrap!


I was actually asking for that -in order to avoid customs, but it still came in a box, albeit with a wrong dial (though Vadim said, according to _his_ list it's the correct dial - don't know where he got that list).


----------



## Pongster

Kotsov said:


> They are in the process of making/delivering. Most of us are in the process of being patient and understanding.


That's a long process?


----------



## Pongster

What’s the difference between model 195 and model 193?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Pongster said:


> That's a long process?


seems to be...


----------



## Kotsov

Pongster said:


> What's the difference between model 195 and model 193?


Case size. 193 is 53mm, 195 is 46mm


----------



## Pongster

Kotsov said:


> Case size. 193 is 53mm, 195 is 46mm


Thanks. 53mm. Interesting. 25mm straps?


----------



## Ligavesh

Pongster said:


> Thanks. 53mm. Interesting. 25mm straps?


No, they all have 24mm, even the 60mm 192.


----------



## Pongster

Ligavesh said:


> No, they all have 24mm, even the 60mm 192.


Ah ok. Even the 46mm has the same lug width? Interesting.


----------



## Wrighthm27

Been following this since the beginning, almost had me and then .. In Russia, watches buy you at a discount lol

The watches look cool that have landed! Anyone going diving soon? Post the pictures please. Hope everyone gets what they ordered.

From an outside perspective, if you plan to do business internationally it's understandable to have some international business standards. Rectify the mistakes for free, liberate the watches!

My two cents on this cluster of a forum thread, everybody have fun.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Wrighthm27 said:


> Been following this since the beginning...
> ...Hope everyone gets what they ordered.


If you've been following from the beginning then you'd know that not everyone has got what they ordered...


----------



## Okapi001

Wrighthm27 said:


> My two cents on this cluster of a forum thread, everybody have fun.


Well, not sure what your 2 cents is actually worth of. We are getting our watches, why whould others care about that.


----------



## tokareva

In other news, Vadim said he will be offering a hybrid model in addition to the Seymchan meteorite dials for the next collective purchase. It's titanium with bronze bezel and crown, and mokume dial. Looks very nice 👌

Yes, I know that many are still waiting for their watches, including myself.🙄


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> In other news, Vadim said he will be offering a hybrid model in addition to the Seymchan meteorite dials for the next collective purchase. It's titanium with bronze bezel and crown, and mokume dial. Looks very nice 👌
> 
> Yes, I know that many are still waiting for their watches, including myself.🙄
> 
> View attachment 16105891
> View attachment 16105892
> View attachment 16105893
> View attachment 16105894


When I will see my watches in my wrist I will thinking in bought anoyher one,,,,,,the same watches without mokume dial and black dial will be my choice


----------



## Pongster

So cant order anymore?


----------



## tokareva

Pongster said:


> So cant order anymore?


I'm not sure, others are also asking to order now that the original participants are starting to receive watches.🙄

I'm checking with Vadim to see if he will accept new orders for the current purchase, if not, you can still order when the next purchase starts. I think he should wait because we're going to need 100 total watches for the discount price.


----------



## Pongster

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure, others are also asking to order now that the original participants are starting to receive watches.?
> 
> I'm checking with Vadim to see if he will accept new orders for the current purchase, if not, you can still order when the next purchase starts. I think he should wait because we're going to need 100 total watches for the discount price.
> 
> View attachment 16107087
> View attachment 16107088


What's Seimchan meteorite?


----------



## tokareva

Pongster said:


> What's Seimchan meteorite?


It's a meteorite located in Russia...








Seymchan (meteorite) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tokareva

Pongster said:


> So cant order anymore?


Not for this purchase (Muonionalusta meteorite dials). However, the Seymchan meteorite dial purchase will start in the near future and you can have as many as you want.😀😅


----------



## Danilao

I remember how, despite having asked Vadim and Sergey several times, we have no certification regarding the origin of the meteoric material. 

Just to put all the elements on the table and allow a thoughtful choice


----------



## Danilao

Breaking news, here is the certification regarding the meteoric material sent to me by Vadim.

I just wonder how they made 50 watches with 10 centimeters of stone :-D


----------



## Pongster

tokareva said:


> Not for this purchase (Muonionalusta meteorite dials). However, the Seymchan meteorite dial purchase will start in the near future and you can have as many as you want.??


What's the difference? I would suppose two different meteoroids that landed in different places? Which one's nicer?


----------



## KoperViking

Pongster said:


> What's the difference? I would suppose two different meteoroids that landed in different places? Which one's nicer?


I. Google (& Yandex) Muonionalusta and Seymchan. 
II. Which ones nicer depends on taste - I guess.


----------



## Okapi001

Pretty similar, but I think Muonionalusta (below) is a bit nicer. But it also depends on the actual slice and preparation.









Seymchan


----------



## Atlantia

Danilao said:


> Breaking news, here is the certification regarding the meteoric material sent to me by Vadim.
> 
> I just wonder how they made 50 watches with 10 centimeters of stone :-D
> 
> View attachment 16107910


Hi Danilao,

Wasn't there a picture of at least some of the dial blanks cut out? Did it show the whole run of 50 by any chance?

I can't read the cetificate, so I can't see if it says that is the actual entire piece provided for the watch dials.
But if you look at the shadow, that slice _could be_ quite thick. If you know the diameter of one of the dials, you should be able to work out how many would fit onto the face of the slice.
Then estimate the thickness of the dial and the loss of material from the cut (perhaps 1.5mm for each?) and you could work out how thick the slice of material would have to be to provide 50 dials.
Say you can get five dials, you need depth for ten 1.5mm slices with nine 1.5mm cuts, so the original material needs to be 28.5mm thick.
If you can get seven dials out of the face, then with depth for eight you get more than is needed for this project and you only need 8x1.5mm+7x1.5mm, so 22.5mm. Which looks possible from the picture.
Assuming that any of my hasty assumptions or maths is even remotely near the mark!

Difficult to tell from the light and angle, but not impossible I'd say.

edit: I can't count!


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> Pretty similar, but I think Muonionalusta (below) is a bit nicer. But it also depends on the actual slice and preparation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seymchan


Is the Seymchan sample with or without olivine?


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Breaking news, here is the certification regarding the meteoric material sent to me by Vadim.
> 
> I just wonder how they made 50 watches with 10 centimeters of stone :-D
> 
> View attachment 16107910


So you have accepted it's genuine and are now uncertain if all the dials can be made from it?

If that proves to be feasable have you anything else to fall back on?


----------



## Wrighthm27

Fergfour said:


> If you've been following from the beginning then you'd know that not everyone has got what they ordered...





Okapi001 said:


> Well, not sure what your 2 cents is actually worth of. We are getting our watches, why whould others care about that.


This is the bright spot in the sun everyone.

Again everyone have fun! Forums are a great discussion.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> So you have accepted it's genuine and are now uncertain if all the dials can be made from it?
> 
> If that proves to be feasable have you anything else to fall back on?


In fact, I am left with a legitimate doubt, unfortunately.

But, leaving my doubts in the background, do my questions bother you? 
If you can, please kindly explain to me why


----------



## [email protected]

Danilao said:


> In fact, I am left with a legitimate doubt, unfortunately.
> 
> But, leaving my doubts in the background, do my questions bother you?
> If you can, please kindly explain to me why


Do they have certificates of authenticity for the lampredotto dials?


----------



## Rimmed762

Iron is about 7,9g/cm³. Stones usually are lighter from 2 to 7 grams. 

If we assume that mass of meteor equals to mass of iron. They had about 82cm³ of Muonionalusta. Am I correct? A lot more if the density is lower.

Naturally this depends a lot about the shape. But I guess one dial, even with cut losses, takes less than 1cm³. We could calculate this if we would know thickness of the dial and radius. Or with just radius we could get to figure out the maximum possible thickness. π•r2. 

Am I totally mistaken?

And yes, I believe it genuine meteorite. They are not rare and available.


----------



## Atlantia

Rimmed762 said:


> Iron is about 7,9g/cm³. Stones usually are lighter from 2 to 7 grams.
> 
> If we assume that mass of meteor equals to mass of iron. They had about 82cm³ of Muonionalusta. Am I correct? A lot more if the density is lower.
> 
> Naturally this depends a lot about the shape. But I guess one dial, even with cut losses, takes less than 1cm³. We could calculate this if we would know thickness of the dial and radius. Or with just radius we could get to figure out the maximum possible thickness. π•r2.
> 
> Am I totally mistaken?
> 
> And yes, I believe it genuine meteorite. They are not rare and available.


A fair amount of wastage when grinding the shapes out of the existing block and the possibility of some blanks not being usable too.
The left over pieces could be used as was traditional in South East Asia for meteoric iron and forged into a solid piece which would then be layered with terrestrial iron/steel and pattern welded into what is being called 'Damascus' in this thread.


----------



## Rimmed762

With zero wastage, from the meteorite as dense as iron, from 650 grams someone could make 82 pieces of 46mm dials which thickness would be 0,6mm.

But assumptions... Zero wastage... Meteorite as dense as iron... 

I guess that it is less dense than iron. For fifty pieces, thickness is nearing one millimeter.


----------



## Danilao

[email protected] said:


> Do they have certificates of authenticity for the lampredotto dials?


Lampredotto night & day


----------



## Atlantia

Rimmed762 said:


> With zero wastage, from the meteorite as dense as iron, from 650 grams someone could make 82 pieces of 46mm dials which thickness would be 0,6mm.
> 
> But assumptions... Zero wastage... Meteorite as dense as iron...
> 
> I guess that it is less dense than iron. For fifty pieces, thickness is nearing one millimeter.


As the nickel-iron meteorite has to be used as-is to keep the distinctive patterns, the amount of wastage when cutting out circles and slicing would surely be quite significant.
I assumed that because of the potential for natural fissures and flaws the dials would need to be quite thick (especialy with the millled out numerals) so I guesed 1.5mm. The milling looks quite deep.
I couldn't find the pictures of the disassembled dials and guage it from there though, so I could be way off.


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> So you have accepted it's genuine and are now uncertain if all the dials can be made from it?
> 
> If that proves to be feasable have you anything else to fall back on?


It's said that the natural patterns (lamellae?) cannot be faked.
I'm not sure if that is true, but I've experience of most man-made patterns of watered/damascus/wootz/pattern welded-steel and I've never seen this sort of pattern duplicated and I can't imagine how it would be.
It's not like the pamor (damascus) blade of a Keris where claims of meteoric iron in the pattern welding can't be verified as one piece of smelted iron-nickel looks just like another.

I'm not exactly trusting, but I don't see any great reason to doubt that the dials are meteoric.


----------



## Danilao

Atlantia said:


> It's said that the natural patterns (lamellae?) cannot be faked.
> I'm not sure if that is true, but I've experience of most man-made patterns of watered/damascus/wootz/pattern welded-steel and I've never seen this sort of pattern duplicated and I can't imagine how it would be.
> It's not like the pamor (damascus) blade of a Keris where claims of meteoric iron in the pattern welding can't be verified as one piece of smelted iron-nickel looks just like another.
> 
> I'm not exactly trusting, but I don't see any great reason to doubt that the dials are meteoric.


Here I gather some photos already published by Comrade Tokareva and coming from Vadim so that the more experienced Members can compare them with the certification which we have had the opportunity to see


----------



## Danilao

I also add some videos, for those who have not yet enjoyed them



tokareva said:


> Some more manufacturing videos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteorite dials part 5


----------



## Danilao

I ask for forgiveness, I forgot this



tokareva said:


> Ok, I'll try to find out what or who he is talking about. Maybe there is some kind of error the list.
> 
> In the meantime, I just received a new video of the production of meteorite dials.


----------



## t3tan3k

What is the nature of your doubts though? That the material from which those dials are made is not in fact meteorite? I'm not sure there is really any founded doubt there - not only does it look like meteorite and doesn't look like anything else - it also looks specifically like the myriad other pieces of the Muonionalusta meteorite seen elsewhere - from museums, to watch dials by other brands, to crafts on Etsy, to pieces of it sold on Ebay for $5 or so a piece, etc.

Ultimately, chunks of Muonionalusta don't appear to be either rare or particularly expensive - with this in mind - what else would those dials be made out of?

P.S. I received mine - one steel, one bronze, very happy with both.


----------



## tokareva

Seymchan meteorite...


----------



## Danilao

t3tan3k said:


> What is the nature of your doubts though?


I believe it is legitimate to always doubt about everything (in general) but even more I believe it is legitimate to doubt in our specific case, considering all the "half truths" read so far which lead us not to have received the watches yet after a year of negotiations ( or to have received them wrong or rusty)


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Seymchan meteorite...
> 
> View attachment 16109984
> View attachment 16109987
> View attachment 16109989


Visibly different.


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> What is the nature of your doubts though? That the material from which those dials are made is not in fact meteorite? I'm not sure there is really any founded doubt there - not only does it look like meteorite and doesn't look like anything else - it also looks specifically like the myriad other pieces of the Muonionalusta meteorite seen elsewhere - from museums, to watch dials by other brands, to crafts on Etsy, to pieces of it sold on Ebay for $5 or so a piece, etc.
> 
> Ultimately, chunks of Muonionalusta don't appear to be either rare or particularly expensive - with this in mind - what else would those dials be made out of?
> 
> P.S. I received mine - one steel, one bronze, very happy with both. Here's the bronze with meteorite


Would it be possible to have a face on photo please?


----------



## Atlantia

Danilao said:


> I believe it is legitimate to always doubt about everything (in general) but even more I believe it is legitimate to doubt in our specific case, considering all the "half truths" read so far which lead us not to have received the watches yet after a year of negotiations ( or to have received them wrong or rusty)


Hi Danilao,

I think that's understandable, but you've all taken so much on trust in this deal beyond the authenticity of the meteorite.
That was really the first step in the 'trust spiral' and you are all way past that now.
I've been thinking about how someone could fake the patterns in this material convincingly and I decided that it 'could' be done with a variation of pattern welding using disassembled cables and sections of thick wire with a high nickel content (a variation of mosaic or cable 'damascus'). But it would in my opinion be very difficult and from t3tan3k's research on the cost of this material, it seems like it would be uneconomic unless you were set up to make it on an industrial scale, which isn't what we are seeing in the pictures and videos.
So all in all, I personally don't think the authenticity is worth being concerned about and I would take the seller at their word on this.

I found this mention of fake meteorite. You can see that it's obviously not the same material.




__





ABOUT THE METEORITES






www.meteorite-rings.com




The page also mentions the rusting problems of 'Muonionalusta' meteorites.


----------



## Danilao

Atlantia said:


> Hi Danilao,
> 
> I think that's understandable, but you've all taken so much on trust in this deal beyond the authenticity of the meteorite.
> That was really the first step in the 'trust spiral' and you are all way past that now.
> I've been thinking about how someone could fake the patterns in this material convincingly and I decided that it 'could' be done with a variation of pattern welding using disassembled cables and sections of thick wire with a high nickel content (a variation of mosaic or cable 'damascus'). But it would in my opinion be very difficult and from t3tan3k's research on the cost of this material, it seems like it would be uneconomic unless you were set up to make it on an industrial scale, which isn't what we are seeing in the pictures and videos.
> So all in all, I personally don't think the authenticity is worth being concerned about and I would take the seller at their word on this.
> 
> I found this mention of fake meteorite. You can see that it's obviously not the same material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT THE METEORITES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meteorite-rings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The page also mentions the rusting problems of 'Muonionalusta' meteorites.


Hi Atl,

try searching for "meteorite dial" or "meteorite watch" on Aliexpress, dozens of them come out starting from a price of 12 €. 
Some are blatantly false, others may deceive less experienced people like 90% of us participating in this group are. 
Obviously, as a buyer of a 193 with a meteor dial, I write this to remove any possible doubt from myself.

Regarding the spiral of trust: for me it has diminished along the way due to the events which are well narrated in the more than 3000 messages in this thread


----------



## Atlantia

Danilao said:


> Hi Atl,
> 
> try searching for "meteorite dial" or "meteorite watch" on Aliexpress, dozens of them come out starting from a price of 12 €.
> Some are blatantly false, others may deceive less experienced people like 90% of us participating in this group are.
> Obviously, as a buyer of a 193 with a meteor dial, I write this to remove any possible doubt from myself.
> 
> Regarding the spiral of trust: for me it has diminished along the way due to the events which are well narrated in the more than 3000 messages in this thread


I see what you mean Danilao.

I guess that the cheapest way to achieve the effect would be to use a printed surface to just emulate the etched metal?

As for the 'trust spiral', the way Russian businesses operate doesn't instill a lot of confidence when you are trying to resolve a problem. Especially when the problem is entirely of their making.
It's not what we are used to and it's certainly a different take on 'customer service'.
As you know, I'm waiting for komandirskie.com to sort out a faulty watch they sent me.

I'm clinging to the confidence that other members here seem to show that it'll all be alright in the end.
.....Whenever that may be


----------



## tokareva

Whoever ordered the 193 heat treated case with mokume dial needs to get in contact with Vadim or send me a message.


----------



## Kotsov

Vadim has just sent the silver 193 after testing it for a few days.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Vadim has just sent the silver 193 after testing it for a few days.


And did he send it to you?


----------



## Kotsov

Have we tripled checked that Vadim now has the correct list?


----------



## Kotsov

Have we tripled checked that Vadim now has the correct list


----------



## Victorv

Mine arrived today, but Vadym forgot to add my rubber strap...


----------



## Atlantia

Victorv said:


> Mine arrived today, but Vadym forgot to add my rubber strap...


Looks great, what sort of dial is that?


----------



## Kotsov

Atlantia said:


> Looks great, what sort of dial is that?


Plain manly black


----------



## Victorv

Atlantia said:


> Looks great, what sort of dial is that?


Yes, just the plain dial


----------



## Atlantia

Victorv said:


> Yes, just the plain dial


Well it looks great, especially with the matching finish on the hands. Congrats


----------



## tokareva

Vadim sent me these pictures, but I'm not sure about what the comparison is about. Looks like a vintage Soviet 191 and maybe a vintage Panerai equipped with the ugliest strap ever made. 🤔 😂


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> Vadim sent me these pictures, but I'm not sure about what the comparison is about. Looks like a vintage Soviet 191 and maybe a vintage Panerai equipped with the ugliest strap ever made. 🤔 😂
> View attachment 16111579
> View attachment 16111588
> View attachment 16111589


Showing vintage watches with no minute markers?


----------



## Ligavesh

'Ours is bigger'.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> 'Ours is bigger'.


Do we know the status on how many of our watches have been sent? It seems not many of the final order. I'm just wondering.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Vadim sent me these pictures, but I'm not sure about what the comparison is about.


Looks like he is showing his own collection?


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> What is the nature of your doubts though? That the material from which those dials are made is not in fact meteorite? I'm not sure there is really any founded doubt there - not only does it look like meteorite and doesn't look like anything else - it also looks specifically like the myriad other pieces of the Muonionalusta meteorite seen elsewhere - from museums, to watch dials by other brands, to crafts on Etsy, to pieces of it sold on Ebay for $5 or so a piece, etc.
> 
> Ultimately, chunks of Muonionalusta don't appear to be either rare or particularly expensive - with this in mind - what else would those dials be made out of?
> 
> P.S. I received mine - one steel, one bronze, very happy with both. Here's the bronze with meteorite


Nice, it made me ask Vadim whether it would be possible to change the second hand on my 195 bronze meteorite order from white to red - since it likely hasn't been made yet anyway - he said "Можно".



Red PeeKay said:


> Do we know the status on how many of our watches have been sent? It seems not many of the final order. I'm just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Good question, maybe we could use the existing spreadsheet and add a column with delivered/not delivered, or change the color of the row where delivered or not?


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, it made me ask Vadim whether it would be possible to change the second hand on my 195 bronze meteorite order from white to red - since it likely hasn't been made yet anyway - he said "Можно".
> 
> Good question, maybe we could use the existing spreadsheet and add a column with delivered/not delivered, or change the color of the row where delivered or not?


As you can see, I am the only one who has updated my order status in the link below:

Order spreadsheet

I entered ""RECEIVED" and "SHIP ERROR" for my two watches.

If anyone who has received their watch(s) or has had a problem would like me to update the spreadsheet for them, please send me a private message explaining your status. Thanks...


----------



## KoperViking

Zany4 said:


> As you can see, I am the only one who has updated my order status in the link below:
> 
> Order spreadsheet
> 
> I entered ""RECEIVED" and "SHIP ERROR" for my two watches.
> 
> If anyone who has received their watch(s) or has had a problem would like me to update the spreadsheet for them, please send me a private message explaining your status. Thanks...


Your notes on the sheet looks ok. 
-No, you're not the only one; #54 "Nummer14" has also updated to Received.

Maybe @Ligavesh suggestion to add a column for Received, Error etc is even better?


----------



## Odessa200

I see quite a few ‘old’ versions of these watches went to ebay… are you guys offloading old versions in favor of these new


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> I see quite a few 'old' versions of these watches went to ebay&#8230; are you guys offloading old versions in favor of these new


I don't think enough people have received theirs to be noticeable at this point tbh.


----------



## Nicola911

Just for stats I haven't received any email from Vadim


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I don't think enough people have received theirs to be noticeable at this point tbh.


True.

Can't we just do a simple copy list?

1. Zany4 - received with issues
2. Kotsov - waiting
3. ?


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> I see quite a few 'old' versions of these watches went to ebay&#8230; are you guys offloading old versions in favor of these new


Wot. Post links?


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> True.
> 
> Can't we just do a simple copy list?
> 
> 1. Zany4 - received with issues
> 2. Kotsov - waiting
> 3. ?


1. Zany4 - received with issues
2. Kotsov - waiting
3. Ligavesh - received 1 out of 3 with issues, returned
4. ?


----------



## Kotsov

There must be more?


----------



## Victorv

1. Zany4 - received with issues
2. Kotsov - waiting
3. Ligavesh - received 1 out of 3 with issues, returned
4 Victorv - received mine, but Vadym forgot to add my rubber strap...


----------



## t3tan3k

1. Zany4 - received with issues
2. Kotsov - waiting
3. Ligavesh - received 1 out of 3 with issues, returned
4 Victorv - received mine, but Vadym forgot to add my rubber strap...
5 t3tan3k - received 2 out of 2, no issues.


----------



## [email protected]

Heard from Sergey that more watches should be expected around the end of the month.


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Heard from Sergey that more watches should be expected around the end of the month.


Hopefully I get one or two of them _the way I ordered them_ then.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Hopefully I get one or two of them _the way I ordered them_ then.


Where is your sense of fun


----------



## Kotsov

Wonder how my maybe brass, maybe chrome P-195 is going to work out


----------



## Zany4

I updated the order spreadsheet with a new status column with data as far back as I could, from around post 183:

Order spreadsheet w/Status

9 good watches sent, 5 various ship errors. There are probably more to add, but not that many, or people just don't feel like sharing after this entertaining ordeal.

If you want me to add more, please post your status or edit the spreadsheet yourself...


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> I updated the order spreadsheet with a new status column with data as far back as I could, from around post 183:
> 
> Order spreadsheet w/Status
> 
> 9 good watches sent, 5 various ship errors. There are probably more to add, but not that many, or people just don't feel like sharing after this entertaining ordeal.
> 
> If you want me to add more, please post your status or edit the spreadsheet yourself...


I'm marked down as received but I haven't received anything from this order.

I received a titanium 195 but this was outside of this. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Ligavesh

I had a shipping error with my first watch, not the third, I have rectified that.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I had a shipping error with my first watch, not the third, I have rectified that.


Did you have the ship torpedoed? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said this is the final shipment, I don't know if all of them are shown here or not but it seems like there should be more of them.🤔

I do finally see something for SKUAS though 😅


----------



## Zany4

Yeah, that is nowhere near enough to complete our orders. I’m worried the replacement watch for my shipping mixup won’t ship until 2022. I may email Vadim separately to see if he has any updates for my specific case. Sergey from the plant customer service seems nice enough tho. 🤷‍♂️ 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kotsov

My silver 195 is on the move now after a bit of a hiatus. I like the 1022 serial number given my beloved Ruger.


----------



## [email protected]

tokareva said:


> Vadim said this is the final shipment, I don't know if all of them are shown here or not but it seems like there should be more of them.


It can't be the final shipment for all orders because Vadim doesn't even have my shipping address yet.

Word was that my watches would be complete around the end of the month.


----------



## Pakecima

tokareva said:


> Vadim said this is the final shipment, I don't know if all of them are shown here or not but it seems like there should be more of them.🤔
> 
> I do finally see something for SKUAS though 😅
> View attachment 16120842
> View attachment 16120843
> View attachment 16120844
> 
> [/





[email protected] said:


> It can't be the final shipment for all orders because Vadim doesn't even have my shipping address yet.
> 
> Word was that my watches would be complete around the end of the month.


I am in the same situacion.


----------



## Zany4

That’s probably just two boxes of shipments from the factory to Vadim. He still needs to pack them all up and mail them himself to each buyer. On the bright side, his box packing technique is impeccable all things being said…


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said in the photos there are three boxes with 18 items, does that sound about right?

By the way, I currently have two watches in the US that were estimated to be delivered on the 3rd but dropped off the radar. Today however, USPS just updated that they have departed from the metro NY distribution center 🙄

Why were they stuck in NY for two weeks? 😒


----------



## Zany4

From the spreadsheet, I count like 42 watches that haven’t been fulfilled. Some may have shipped already, but not many people have confirmed on here that there orders have shipped. The only people who have posted updates on the spreadsheet are those that haven’t received an email from Vadim. Also the people who regularly post on here that Vadim hasn’t contacted them yet. I will email him later tonight as well.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said that some of the 18 packages are 1 watch and some may have 3 watches, so that must actually be all of the orders. 

To the comrades concerned about Vadim not having a shipping address for you... that has nothing to do with the orders being finished or not. 🙄😅


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Pakecima said:


> I am in the same situacion.


Me too!


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Vadim said this is the final shipment, I don't know if all of them are shown here or not but it seems like there should be more of them.
> 
> I do finally see something for SKUAS though
> View attachment 16120842
> View attachment 16120843
> View attachment 16120844


That cannot be correct. I have two watches owing and he hasn't made contact regarding shipping details and payment.

So unless he is using the shipping details I supplied for my knife and shipping is free (ie. Included in the price I paid for either watch) then this ain't right. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Vadim said in the photos there are three boxes with 18 items, does that sound about right?
> 
> By the way, I currently have two watches in the US that were estimated to be delivered on the 3rd but dropped off the radar. Today however, USPS just updated that they have departed from the metro NY distribution center
> 
> Why were they stuck in NY for two weeks?
> 
> View attachment 16121619


Mandatory 14 day Covid quarantine. Bet they weren't double vaccinated... that's why

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan81

The package arrived today.
Bit over a month from Russia to Australia.
Cary happy with it.
There is a 2nd band in the box that I haven't seen opened yet.
I'll have a look at it tomorrow closer.
The watch is very nice.
Thank you for the opportunity Tok.


----------



## Stan81




----------



## Victorv

Stan81 said:


> View attachment 16122094
> View attachment 16122095


Did you ordered the strap comrade?


----------



## Zany4

Stan81 and Zedd88 - I think you have both received watches, but you were never on the order spreadsheet? How did that happen? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jozobr

These look real nice. Should have found this forum a year ago.


----------



## tokareva

Jozobr said:


> These look real nice. Should have found this forum a year ago.


Don't worry, another collective purchase is going to begin soon and we can do it all over again 😂


----------



## t3tan3k

Zany4 said:


> Stan81 and Zedd88 - I think you have both received watches, but you were never on the order spreadsheet? How did that happen? 🤷‍♂️


You could just send Vadim a payment, then e-mail and tell him what configurations you wanted as part of the forum order. As an example, I don't think I ever mentioned my forum name to him, so he had no way of connecting my payment with any specific spreadsheet entries


----------



## Zany4

t3tan3k said:


> You could just send Vadim a payment, then e-mail and tell him what configurations you wanted as part of the forum order. As an example, I don't think I ever mentioned my forum name to him, so he had no way of connecting my payment with any specific spreadsheet entries


OK. Then the order spreadsheet is not and won't ever be complete. This means we have no access to Vadim's master order list and have to hope he knows what he's doing now without further mistakes. ?


----------



## t3tan3k

The list may be incomplete, but once people started making payments, all of these started to be treated as individual orders anyway - this is why they wanted the specific details of each paid order to be e-mailed to Vadim along with the payment confirmation - this is likely what they used to enter the orders into their system and what they now ship against. This makes good sense to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kotsov

I haven't been contacted about the three watches from the spreadsheet.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I haven't been contacted about the three watches from the spreadsheet.


Me neither - for the previous shipment with the wrong dial I got an email with a tracking number.


----------



## Stan81

Victorv said:


> Did you ordered the strap comrade?


No I did not 
I originally ordered a 53mm face , but was advised that 53 are no longer available so I went with 46.


----------



## t3tan3k

Designed and 3d printed a rubber ("waffle" pattern) strap fitted to the case. Tapers from 24mm to 22mm in width and from 5mm to 4mm in thickness. Work in progress


----------



## Victorv

Stan81 said:


> No I did not
> I originally ordered a 53mm face , but was advised that 53 are no longer available so I went with 46.


So i think this is my strap 

Seems that Vadym have a bit of chaos


----------



## tokareva

A little more information about the upcoming new collective purchase...we can also have the option of a faceted 293 and a 293CHSB bronze with a brown copper dial, minimum order of 20 pieces of copper.


----------



## Pakecima

I sent some emails to Vadim and I could send my shipping address and pay, I have tracking number at the end.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I've just had the email from Vadim and sent him postage and address details (I'll update the spreadsheet).

This is all getting a bit like the "I've just got the call" in the Rolex fora!


----------



## Red PeeKay

So looking through the spreadsheet, out of 92 listed orders... only 13 have been shipped.. now I'm going to allow for a number of people either not filling out the spreadsheet if they received the watch and some may not even really know about the spreadsheet... but it doesn't seem to me the bulk of the watches have been shipped...

Have they even been made?

Christmas is coming.... from memory I think we are nearly a year over initial expected delivery...

I'll probably be long retired by the time mine are ready... too old and frail to sport a 46mm beast !

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Vadim needs information from these comrades...

Gary Gokhman

Antonio Garceran Martin
Ville Lukkarinen










Please send it exactly as it is numbered for accuracy.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> So looking through the spreadsheet, out of 92 listed orders... only 13 have been shipped.. now I'm going to allow for a number of people either not filling out the spreadsheet if they received the watch and some may not even really know about the spreadsheet... but it doesn't seem to me the bulk of the watches have been shipped...
> 
> Have they even been made?
> 
> Christmas is coming.... from memory I think we are nearly a year over initial expected delivery...
> 
> I'll probably be long retired by the time mine are ready... too old and frail to sport a 46mm beast !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm retired and I'm fine.

Man up. Grrr.

Etc


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> A little more information about the upcoming new collective purchase...we can also have the option of a faceted 293 and a 293CHSB bronze with a brown copper dial, minimum order of 20 pieces of copper.
> 
> View attachment 16123642
> View attachment 16123643


Faceted a bit girly for me. Copper dial is nice.

A copper 1/295 would be interesting.


----------



## willjackson

Received mine today. WOW. My first Zlatoust and it's massive. Nice packaging too. Very pleased. Thank you Vadim.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reporterreporter

Vadim contacted me this morning. Information provided and shipping paid.


----------



## taike

I sent a gift to his son and got a tracking number several hours later


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> I sent a gift to his son and got a tracking number several hours later


Glad to hear that comrade! I was wondering what happened to you...🤔😂


----------



## Nicola911

Also I've sent a gift to Vadim's son, but I still haven't a tracking number. I've also updated the spreadsheet for me and the last four posts here


----------



## Red PeeKay

Nicola911 said:


> Also I've sent a gift to Vadim's son, but I still haven't a tracking number. I've also updated the spreadsheet for me and the last four posts here


Was that gift gold plated and covered in diamonds and rubies?

No?... get to the back of the line! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicola911

Red PeeKay said:


> Was that gift gold plated and covered in diamonds and rubies?
> 
> No?... get to the back of the line!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Oh damn!!!😂


----------



## Stan81

willjackson said:


> Received mine today. WOW. My first Zlatoust and it's massive. Nice packaging too. Very pleased. Thank you Vadim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


my second hand is white. didn't know they will be different


----------



## palletwheel

How are the movements been behaving on these? There are no shortage of people on the forum talking about current Vostok hit or miss quality.


----------



## Zany4

You were able to specify what color seconds hand you wanted when you ordered. I think white is default and they had red available but may have run out according to one post.

The steel Damascus watch I received keeps excellent time so far. Maybe gained a minute in a week at most. Still waiting to pay for shipping for my bronze meteorite but have heard no news after their shipping mixup. Vadim didn’t reply to my last email either. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KoperViking

palletwheel said:


> How are the movements been behaving on these? There are no shortage of people on the forum talking about current Vostok hit or miss quality.


I've many Vostok models. From the early days of 1942, examples from each decade and several of todays versions. 
No problems at all here. It's robust and stable quality!

Edit: Zlataoust comes standard with Vostok movements. Can also be ordered with another Russian quality movement from Raketa.


----------



## Red PeeKay

palletwheel said:


> How are the movements been behaving on these? There are no shortage of people on the forum talking about current Vostok hit or miss quality.


Do we actually know what movement is in these watches? My understanding is it's a bit of a company secret...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Do we actually know what movement is in these watches? My understanding is it's a bit of a company secret...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I thought it was a modified/tweaked Vostock in the two smaller watches. No idea of what that specifically means


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> I thought it was a modified/tweaked Vostock in the two smaller watches. No idea of what that specifically means


There's a picture or video somewhere in this thread of the Vostok movement being fitted. It takes a big nylon spacer.
....Surely an alarm clock movement would have been a better fit?


----------



## KoperViking

Atlantia said:


> There's a picture or video somewhere in this thread of the Vostok movement being fitted. It takes a big nylon spacer.
> ....Surely an alarm clock movement would have been a better fit?


Ok, quality alarm clocks.. 
Here's one of my Poljot Signal watches, made early 1960s and a 2nd W.F. (2ЧасЗ-д) made 1953. Both working excellent


----------



## Atlantia

KoperViking said:


> View attachment 16128734


Hmmm, 
That alarm clock case looks the right size


----------



## Red PeeKay

KoperViking said:


> Ok.. They also made quality alarm clocks
> Here's one of my Poljot Signal watches, made early 1960s and a 2nd W.F. (2ЧасЗ-д) made 1954. Both working excellent
> View attachment 16128733
> View attachment 16128734


I wonder if they do these in a makume or Damascus dial? 

And that's a great patina on the case! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

I would seriously consider that alarm clock if they sold one now.

Let's ask Vadim


----------



## Kotsov

"The silver watch" - arrival is imminent....


----------



## Danilao

If Vadim had an alarm clock we probably wouldn't be here discussing the expeditions yet


----------



## SKUAS72

tokareva said:


> Vadim said this is the final shipment, I don't know if all of them are shown here or not but it seems like there should be more of them.🤔
> 
> I do finally see something for SKUAS though 😅
> View attachment 16120842
> View attachment 16120843
> View attachment 16120844
> 
> where.? where? I have not recived any email?


----------



## SKUAS72

I sent the vladin’s information


----------



## tokareva

Ok, here they are, personally I think they look great. The meteorite looks better in person than the photos.

I'm really looking forward to the 7mm larger 193 that I ordered.😎 In case anyone is interested, my wrist is 17.5 CM.


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> Ok, here they are, personally I think they look great. The meteorite looks better in person than the photos.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 7mm larger 193 that I ordered.😎 In case anyone is interested, my wrist is 17.5 CM.
> 
> View attachment 16130401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16130429
> View attachment 16130451
> View attachment 16130453
> View attachment 16130460


Congratulations, they look fantastic!


----------



## KoperViking

tokareva said:


> Ok, here they are, personally I think they look great. The meteorite looks better in person than the photos.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 7mm larger 193 that I ordered.? In case anyone is interested, my wrist is 17.5 CM.
> 
> View attachment 16130401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16130429
> View attachment 16130451
> View attachment 16130453
> View attachment 16130460


Congratulations, they're looking amazing! ?
Well deserved, "deal-fighter" @tokareva ?

It's also looking promising for my 18.5 cm wrist.


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Ok, here they are, personally I think they look great. The meteorite looks better in person than the photos.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 7mm larger 193 that I ordered. In case anyone is interested, my wrist is 17.5 CM.
> 
> View attachment 16130401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16130429
> View attachment 16130451
> View attachment 16130453
> View attachment 16130460


Tok, they look great. It looks like the strap they paired with the bronzo has a stainless steel buckle and not a bronze buckle?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Tok, they look great. It looks like the strap they paired with the bronzo has a stainless steel buckle and not a bronze buckle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, straps are not good. They are leather, but extremely plain and boring - and without a bronze buckle. But you can find one on Ali relatively cheaply.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Ok, here they are, personally I think they look great. The meteorite looks better in person than the photos.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 7mm larger 193 that I ordered. In case anyone is interested, my wrist is 17.5 CM.


I give you my warmest congratulations, Tok, they are both really very beautiful :-D

Each photo you want to share with us will be very useful in deceiving the wait, as well as keeping our mood high ;-)


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Tok, they look great. It looks like the strap they paired with the bronzo has a stainless steel buckle and not a bronze buckle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Correct, you're on your own when it comes to a bronze buckle.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I replied to Vadim's request for payment and address last week; since then I've heard nothing. I even resent the details from a second email address yesterday (just in case the first went to spam) with a delivery receipt - nada.


----------



## Kotsov

Still nothing. I'm going to be last aren't I


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm probably at the back of the list now. too. Tbh, I don't care that much, I can always buy another Soviet watch to keep myself busy in the meantime. Sadko shouldn't be too far down the line, now, Vostok's new compressor as well... hopefully.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing. I'm going to be last aren't I


I don't know...I reckon I will give you a run for your money! 

I'm thinking 2022 delivery for me!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I think I’ve moved to the end of the line with my last email to Vadim. He probably thinks since I already got one Damascus steel watch I should be patient for the bronze meteorite. Ha, like that’s realistic for any Russian watch collector! 🤣


----------



## [email protected]

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I replied to Vadim's request for payment and address last week; since then I've heard nothing. I even resent the details from a second email address yesterday (just in case the first went to spam) with a delivery receipt - nada.


I heard back from Vadim once he had the tracking number. (I still need to update the spreadsheet; I'm too lazy to search back through the thread for the link.)

If you don't hear back from Vadim in the next day or so, I suppose you can contact Sergey?


----------



## Kotsov

Any receipts from the latest batch?


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> A little more information about the upcoming new collective purchase...we can also have the option of a faceted 293 and a 293CHSB bronze with a brown copper dial, minimum order of 20 pieces of copper.
> 
> View attachment 16123642
> View attachment 16123643


After I have received mine, I am certainly in for next. 👍


----------



## Ligavesh

To be honest I was surprised how wearable the 295 looked - but a 7mm bigger watch... I dunno... I could buy a 192 and use it as a desk watch, but a 193/293 - not sure it would be usable for me.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> To be honest I was surprised how wearable the 295 looked - but a 7mm bigger watch... I dunno... I could buy a 192 and use it as a desk watch, but a 193/293 - not sure it would be usable for me.


The silver watch has just arrived. I'll be interested to see what the larger size wears like...

Only an hour til hometime


----------



## Kotsov

Tadaaa


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Tadaaa
> View attachment 16138151


Looks great 👍 how does it feel compared to the 195?


----------



## t3tan3k

Oh wow. That looks clean!! Could you post a few more angles of the dial to get a better idea of how reflective it is?

BTW it kind of looks like the crown caps on larger Zlatoust models are smaller (shorter) than on the 46mm ones - can someone confirm if that's the case or not?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Looks great 👍 how does it feel compared to the 195?


It's lovely tbh. I wasn't expecting it to be this nice. Silver dial has a strange sheen.

Noticeably heavier than the titanium 195 obviously but still wears well despite being obviously oversized


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> Oh wow. That looks clean!! Could you post a few more angles of the dial to get a better idea of how reflective it is?
> 
> BTW it kind of looks like the crown caps on larger Zlatoust models are smaller (shorter) than on the 46mm ones - can someone confirm if that's the case or not?


Ill take a few better photos and comparisons with the 194 and 195 tomorrow for you.


----------



## Kotsov

A slightly different angle


----------



## t3tan3k

That looks so good.. I may need to get me a Stainless 295 with a silver dial... I bet it would look interesting too to have the surface not sealed and let it tarnish naturally.. Though I'm not sure I'd prefer that


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> A slightly different angle
> View attachment 16138401


Now that would look great in a bronze case...the contrast would be sweet. If they offered it..I might be tempted.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

My watch is now leaving Zlatoust. Participation to next purchase seems to be quite certain.


----------



## Zedd88

Zany4 said:


> Stan81 and Zedd88 - I think you have both received watches, but you were never on the order spreadsheet? How did that happen? 🤷‍♂️


I assume lika everyone here I facilitated my order thru @tokareva then got an email from Vadim and paid the "gift to his son" thru PayPal but didn't realize my name was not in the excel. I assume Vadim has his own list. Then I also got an email from Vadim asking for my address so I gave it to him and paid for the shipping.


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> Oh wow. That looks clean!! Could you post a few more angles of the dial to get a better idea of how reflective it is?
> 
> BTW it kind of looks like the crown caps on larger Zlatoust models are smaller (shorter) than on the 46mm ones - can someone confirm if that's the case or not?


Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Zany4

EDIT

Vadim just responded to my recent message. Additional watches are finishing quality inspection at the factory and will be ready to ship this week. Hopefully I get a good one 🤞 and others who are still waiting will receive their watches from this next shipment as well.

_After no response for two weeks, I asked Vadim again when to expect my bronze meteorite watch. I wonder how much farther that will push me down the fulfillment order? _😂


----------



## Zany4

EDIT

Red seconds hands are no longer available / out of stock so all new watches shipping will have white seconds hands.

-

And it looks like they maybe ran out of red seconds hands or there was another mistake. The picture Vadim sent me was with white and I had ordered red. The meteorite is also bland looking with little pattern marking… maybe they are running out of material? Waiting for another response before I pay shipping, but the watch itself is obviously paid already. 😣


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> And it looks like they maybe ran out of red seconds hands or there was another mistake. The picture Vadim sent me was with white and I had ordered red. The meteorite is also bland looking with little pattern marking… maybe they are running out of material? Waiting for another response before I pay shipping, but the watch itself is obviously paid already. 😣



Was this on a 46mm or 53mm watch?


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> Was this on a 46mm or 53mm watch?


It was a 46mm 195. The red arrows are indeed out of stock. I have paid for shipping as there is no other option. If anyone with a red arrow is interested in trading, please let me know. I am in the US but might be willing to try an international swap in the interest of world peace and brotherhood! 😂


----------



## Kotsov

It's all a bit of a lottery...


----------



## Kotsov

Chances of a glitch feels about 50:50. 

And with three watches ordered...


----------



## Nicola911

Zany4 said:


> It was a 46mm 195. The red arrows are indeed out of stock. I have paid for shipping as there is no other option. If anyone with a red arrow is interested in trading, please let me know. I am in the US but might be willing to try an international swap in the interest of world peace and brotherhood! 😂


Mine two are on the way by time... who knows now if they have white or red hand? russian roulette😅


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> EDIT
> 
> Red seconds hands are no longer available / out of stock so all new watches shipping will have white seconds hands.
> 
> -
> 
> And it looks like they maybe ran out of red seconds hands or there was another mistake. The picture Vadim sent me was with white and I had ordered red. The meteorite is also bland looking with little pattern marking… maybe they are running out of material? Waiting for another response before I pay shipping, but the watch itself is obviously paid already. 😣


I received my two watches yesterday. The 293 arrived with a red seconds hand, the 195 had white. (I intend to give the 195 as a gift, so that's fine with me; the person who receives it won't know he missed out on a red seconds hand.)

The meteorite on both watches didn't have much pattern marking (compared to, say, tok's photos). It looks textured, sure, but doesn't seem to have many of those contrasting lines. I do wonder if those who got their watches earlier got the best slices of the meteorite; I'd be curious to hear your responses. On the bright side, the dials are more silvery and reflective in person than the photos suggest, which gives a cool effect under light. The dial looks GREAT in the bronze 293. I just wish it had more patterns.


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> I received my two watches yesterday. The 293 arrived with a red seconds hand, the 195 had white. (I intend to give the 195 as a gift, so that's fine with me; the person who receives it won't know he missed out on a red seconds hand.)
> 
> The meteorite on both watches didn't have much pattern marking (compared to, say, tok's photos). It looks textured, sure, but doesn't seem to have many of those contrasting lines. I do wonder if those who got their watches earlier got the best slices of the meteorite; I'd be curious to hear your responses. On the bright side, the dials are more silvery and reflective in person than the photos suggest, which gives a cool effect under light. The dial looks GREAT in the bronze 293. I just wish it had more patterns.



This is a worry. It's the distinctive pattern that makes this so interesting as a meteorite dial. I don't want seconds, or even thirds as mine might be.


----------



## tokareva

*Zany*, do what Vadim told me to do...order a Seymchan meteorite dial with a red second hand 😂


----------



## tokareva

[email protected] said:


> I received my two watches yesterday. The 293 arrived with a red seconds hand, the 195 had white. (I intend to give the 195 as a gift, so that's fine with me; the person who receives it won't know he missed out on a red seconds hand.)
> 
> The meteorite on both watches didn't have much pattern marking (compared to, say, tok's photos). It looks textured, sure, but doesn't seem to have many of those contrasting lines. I do wonder if those who got their watches earlier got the best slices of the meteorite; I'd be curious to hear your responses. On the bright side, the dials are more silvery and reflective in person than the photos suggest, which gives a cool effect under light. The dial looks GREAT in the bronze 293. I just wish it had more patterns.


Where are the pictures? I don't think the dials I have look anything like the pictures, in other words, the pattern stands out more in the pictures. I don't think there is good or bad meteorite.


----------



## Zany4

Good meteorite dials have a pronounced visible Widmanstätten pattern even without direct lighting. No pattern means either bad meteorite or bad finishing process.


----------



## [email protected]

Zany4 said:


> Good meteorite dials have a pronounced visible Widmanstätten pattern even without direct lighting. No pattern means either bad meteorite or bad finishing process.


It does have SOME; I have no doubt it's authentic meteorite. I'll try taking a picture later as tok suggested and see what that looks like (although I don't have a great camera at the moment).


----------



## Red PeeKay

Nicola911 said:


> Mine two are on the way by time... who knows now if they have white or red hand? russian roulette


Vadim just sent me an email, they've run out of hands and some dials...

Here are the alternatives they have sourced for us as a workaround...

The hands... and the dials..

Send us photos of them when you get them Nicola!

















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Red PeeKay said:


> Vadim just sent me an email, they've run out of hands and some dials...
> 
> Here are the alternatives they have sourced for us as a workaround...
> 
> The hands... and the dials..
> 
> Send us photos of them when you get them Nicola!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Funny not funny.

These are the pics from Vadim of the watch I’m getting. Hopefully that speck by 5 o’clock is on the outside…


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine, taken with a camera phone under less than ideal lighting conditions. But I think the dial looks accurate.


----------



## Zany4

Something seems off with the pic of my watch and [email protected]’s. The pattern almost seems melted or blurred. Like it was cut too fast / hot and melted. Neither looks like the dial on the pics in post #1 of this thread. They look more like the Seymchan blanks Tok posted. I hope they didn’t run out of Muonionalusta and pull the old switcheroo. I wonder what the paperwork says and does it even matter? Maybe mine will look better in person. The camera can tell lies after all.


----------



## Stan81

hey all if anyone by any chance had a change of heart and doesn't want their 46mm meteorite watch, I'd be happy to take it off your hands  this is a just in case.
Otherwise I'll wait for another group buy.


----------



## Danilao

Zany4 said:


> Something seems off with the pic of my watch and [email protected]’s. The pattern almost seems melted or blurred. Like it was cut too fast / hot and melted. Neither looks like the dial on the pics in post #1 of this thread. They look more like the Seymchan blanks Tok posted. I hope they didn’t run out of Muonionalusta and pull the old switcheroo. I wonder what the paperwork says and does it even matter? Maybe mine will look better in person. The camera can tell lies after all.


Don't be embittered, after two bottles of vodka all our meteorite dials will seem like yours to us


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> A slightly different angle
> View attachment 16138401


Kotsov, to confirm... that dial is either solid silver or coated in silver?

It's not just a silver looking dial?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Kotsov, to confirm... that dial is either solid silver or coated in silver?
> 
> It's not just a silver looking dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The crown and the dial are solid silver.


----------



## Fergfour

Stan81 said:


> hey all if anyone by any chance had a change of heart and doesn't want their 46mm meteorite watch, I'd be happy to take it off your hands  this is a just in case.
> Otherwise I'll wait for another group buy.


Theres one in the sales forum now


----------



## Nicola911

Red PeeKay said:


> Vadim just sent me an email, they've run out of hands and some dials...
> 
> Here are the alternatives they have sourced for us as a workaround...
> 
> The hands... and the dials..
> 
> Send us photos of them when you get them Nicola!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


For sure I'll post the photo here, only hope my watches will not seem like your oranges 😂😂😂


----------



## Victorv

Hi guys,

Has anyone received the rubber strap? I received it yesterday and I didn't like it very much, I will keep it because it is the classic one for the Zlatoust, but it looks like a piece of super fine rubber badly cut with scissors.

Also, i don't know why i was thinking it was green, and is black, but that's my fault


----------



## Rimmed762

Victorv said:


> ...but it looks like a piece of super fine rubber badly cut with scissors.


And that, my friend, is a large part of its charm.



Victorv said:


> Also, i don't know why i was thinking it was green, and is black, but that's my fault


It usually looks greenish in the photos. I thought so too.


----------



## Kotsov

Still nothing from Vadim. 

Has anyone else had any news?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing from Vadim.
> 
> Has anyone else had any news?


I just spoke with him yesterday, he said we are in high priority.


----------



## Rimmed762

I noticed that my watch wasn't shipped yet. Only that the shipment was reported to post. They are waiting for the parcel.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing from Vadim.
> 
> Has anyone else had any news?


Not since I sent him my address details and payment for shipping...


----------



## Zany4

I think the next batch became available last week. My last watch recently shipped from Zlatoust and is now in Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Kotsov

Rimmed762 said:


> I noticed that my watch wasn't shipped yet. Only that the shipment was reported to post. They are waiting for the parcel.


The silver watch did that and then bang it was off and away...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing from Vadim.
> 
> Has anyone else had any news?


Nothing since my knife shipped months ago....

If it don't ship before Dec I'll have to put it on hold... planning to take off for a couple of months over Christmas... I've spent way too much time in lockdown. 

If the watches won't reach me before I leave then he can hang onto them

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Kotsov said:


> The silver watch did that and then bang it was off and away...


That has happened to me also. Next update, Finland. 😁


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> The silver watch did that and then bang it was off and away...


What are your thoughts on the silver dial Kotsov? I've made enquiries with Comrade Vadim as to whether they are thinking of putting them into a bronze case sometime in the future. 

I think the contrast would look great... but retain the bronze crown rather than have a silver one. Reckon that could work (might also keep the cost down a tad ).

The silver dial seems to have a nice glow to it from your photos and I really like the greenish lumed indices. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> What are your thoughts on the silver dial Kotsov? I've made enquiries with Comrade Vadim as to whether they are thinking of putting them into a bronze case sometime in the future.
> 
> I think the contrast would look great... but retain the bronze crown rather than have a silver one. Reckon that could work (might also keep the cost down a tad ).
> 
> The silver dial seems to have a nice glow to it from your photos and I really like the greenish lumed indices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



It's unusual because it does seem to have a sort of glow to it and goes with the indices. The red second hand makes the package too I think 

I think it would look distinctive in a bronze case.


----------



## tokareva

I just found a really interesting video of the P -195 for those who are waiting for one, including myself. I've always wondered what one looks like on the inside and I'm definitely impressed.😎


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I just found a really interesting video of the P -195 for those who are waiting for one, including myself. I've always wondered what one looks like on the inside and I'm definitely impressed.😎


I didnt see any shots of the internals on the clip.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> I didnt see any shots of the internals on the clip.


I just meant with the caseback off. I assumed there would be a big white plastic spacer inside.


----------



## Kotsov

Nice wood box. Do we get one of those?


----------



## Kotsov

I can see the internals now. For some reason it was skipping to the end earlier


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Nice wood box. Do we get one of those?


For you... special deal... only 15000 rubles! A bargain

Send me payment in PayPal as friend..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicola911

Just arrived my two 195, one stainless steel and one bronze. There is the red hands in both but... in the bronze one there is also a crack in the meteorite dial. Russian reliability🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> For you... special deal... only 15000 rubles! A bargain
> 
> Send me payment in PayPal as friend..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm in


----------



## Ligavesh

Nicola911 said:


> Just arrived my two 195, one stainless steel and one bronze. There is the red hands in both but... in the bronze one there is also a crack in the meteorite dial. Russian reliability🤦‍♂️


Eh, I think a crack in a meteorite dial is sonething you could get used too, doesn't look that much out of place - it is a rock after all... nice watches, congrats


----------



## tokareva

Nicola911 said:


> Just arrived my two 195, one stainless steel and one bronze. There is the red hands in both but... in the bronze one there is also a crack in the meteorite dial. Russian reliability🤦‍♂️


Those kind of stress fractures are a normal feature of this iron meteorite.


----------



## Zany4

Nicola911 said:


> Just arrived my two 195, one stainless steel and one bronze. There is the red hands in both but... in the bronze one there is also a crack in the meteorite dial. Russian reliability🤦‍♂️


Are they cracks that are through the dial or deep grooves? Do pieces of the dial move or rattle freely? I think the patterning looks decent and it has "charm" nonetheless. Each one is going to be unique. My meteorite with the less-preferred white seconds hand is now on a plane waiting for departure. Not sure what to expect at this point and hopefully your damage didn't occur in shipping.


----------



## Nicola911

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, I think a crack in a meteorite dial is sonething you could get used too, doesn't look that much out of place - it is a rock after all... nice watches, congrats


Ligavesh I appreciate your reply but I can't imagine that sending a watch with the dial broken is normal. It get broken when they where working on it and a normal factory would throw away the dial when it's broken. They put some glue on it (I can imagine) and put that dial inside the watch. I'm a watch enthusiast and I own a lot of watches but I have never seen a watch sold with a broken dial. That been told I can only thank all of you that loose a lot of time for this group and made me possible to get those wacthes for a very good price, but the factory did not make a pretty figure...


----------



## Nicola911

Zany4 said:


> Are they cracks that are through the dial or deep grooves? Do pieces of the dial move or rattle freely? I think the patterning looks decent and it has "charm" nonetheless. Each one is going to be unique. My meteorite with the less-preferred white seconds hand is now on a plane waiting for departure. Not sure what to expect at this point and hopefully your damage didn't occur in shipping.


For what can I see with a good magnifier lens it's proprerly cracked, but ther is nothing rattling around, so I can imagine they glued somehow the THREE pieces togheter. So I can also imagine the problem didn't happen in shipping. I agree with you and the other when you say it has however a very nice patterning🥰


----------



## Odessa200

Do you actually see glue? Glue has no place in the watch. It will dry, contaminate movement, etc. I know there are special dial dots with adhesive but this is still supposed to happen for a new watch from a factory.
i would imagine the dial had cracked during the shipping it had some unreleased tension and cracked under vibration… but why does it matter? I would imagine you can return the watch for repair or refund. No?


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> Nice wood box. Do we get one of those?


Yes


----------



## taike

Odessa200 said:


> Do you actually see glue? Glue has no place in the watch. It will dry, contaminate movement, etc. I know there are special dial dots with adhesive but this is still supposed to happen for a new watch from a factory.
> i would imagine the dial had cracked during the shipping it had some unreleased tension and cracked under vibration… but why does it matter? I would imagine you can return the watch for repair or refund. No?


My dial has cracks as well. They extend under the intact lume, so I imagine the cracks did not occur during shipping.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Do you actually see glue? Glue has no place in the watch. It will dry, contaminate movement, etc. I know there are special dial dots with adhesive but this is still supposed to happen for a new watch from a factory.
> i would imagine the dial had cracked during the shipping it had some unreleased tension and cracked under vibration… but why does it matter? I would imagine you can return the watch for repair or refund. No?


You can return it, I have returned mine (wrong dial, damascus instead of mokume gane), I'm now the last on the waiting list I guess


----------



## Nicola911

Odessa200 said:


> Do you actually see glue? Glue has no place in the watch. It will dry, contaminate movement, etc. I know there are special dial dots with adhesive but this is still supposed to happen for a new watch from a factory.
> i would imagine the dial had cracked during the shipping it had some unreleased tension and cracked under vibration… but why does it matter? I would imagine you can return the watch for repair or refund. No?


Odessa I do have those special lens magnifier used from the watchmakers. With the 20X magnification I can see something black/dark in the crack, I have seen also a microscopic bubble where there is not that black/dark thing. Is it glue? I can't tell, but one thing is obvious: a dial with that crack would not stay in its place by itself. And if the crack happened in the shipping how ever can be nothing rattling in the watch? Everything make me think that while they were working the meteorite some pieces cracked and they decided not to throw them away but use it aniway with something that keep all the pieces togheter. Could I send the watch back? yes, but I really do not want to try explain it to Vadim, if all will be ok ship it back in Russia, wait the watch back, pay again duties etc... I will keep it as it is because it's a nice watch, but it does not mean that the factory does a good job, at all.
And to be clear I thanks again all of those that dedicate a lot of time in this group!


----------



## Odessa200

So I am not sure how this dial is done but as far as I know, on Raketas with a stone dial, the stone is glued to a metal ‘sub dial’. So it is a sandwich. But here it can be different.

side note: these watches supposed to be ragged. Should not crack! I am so sorry for you guys unless these are just isolated 1 case


----------



## Ligavesh

I saw an episode of Just One More Watch on youtube about a 3000$ Rado - it had a lume defect on one of the indeces. On top of that, Rado didn't even offer to take it back and replace the watch, they had just answered the owner to 'buy another Rado watch'. Not saying this with the cracks is okay, but since that episode (also having heard about misaligned +1000$ Seikos and other stuff) I'm a bit more lenient towards production issues on much cheaper watches.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I saw an episode of Just One More Watch on youtube about a 3000$ Rado - it had a lume defect on one of the indeces. On top of that, Rado didn't even offer to take it back and replace the watch, they had just answered the owner to 'buy another Rado watch'. Not saying this with the cracks is okay, but since that episode (also having heard about misaligned +1000$ Seikos and other stuff) I'm a bit more lenient towards production issues on much cheaper watches.


Hmm. It's more about what it is reasonable to expect when you are purchasing. If you didn't expect cracks (or other manufacturing defects) then you shouldn't get them. End of.


----------



## Danilao

My 193 arrived yesterday and the dial is very nice, I must say that I am very satisfied with it. 

Unfortunately I had ordered a watch with the crown at 3 o'clock (because I wear it on my right wrist) and I received a watch with the crown at 9 o'clock. 

I'm wearing it today and it doesn't seem to be particularly annoying, although I would have preferred the right version. 
I wrote to Vadim & Sergey but I think I will keep it, at the end of the story I believe its being "wrong" sums up a bit, even symbolically, the whole history and the thousand vicissitudes of this buying group

The Box










Night










…and day


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> My 193 arrived yesterday and the dial is very nice, I must say that I am very satisfied with it.
> 
> Unfortunately I had ordered a watch with the crown at 3 o'clock (because I wear it on my right wrist) and I received a watch with the crown at 9 o'clock.
> 
> I'm wearing it today and it doesn't seem to be particularly annoying, although I would have preferred the right version.
> I wrote to Vadim & Sergey but I think I will keep it, at the end of the story I believe its being "wrong" sums up a bit, even symbolically, the whole history and the thousand vicissitudes of this buying group
> 
> The Box
> 
> View attachment 16162454
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> View attachment 16162457
> 
> 
> …and day
> 
> View attachment 16162459


I think that's mine


----------



## Rista

This project is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## [email protected]

Danilao said:


> My 193 arrived yesterday and the dial is very nice, I must say that I am very satisfied with it.
> 
> Unfortunately I had ordered a watch with the crown at 3 o'clock (because I wear it on my right wrist) and I received a watch with the crown at 9 o'clock.
> 
> I'm wearing it today and it doesn't seem to be particularly annoying, although I would have preferred the right version.
> I wrote to Vadim & Sergey but I think I will keep it, at the end of the story I believe its being "wrong" sums up a bit, even symbolically, the whole history and the thousand vicissitudes of this buying group
> 
> The Box
> 
> View attachment 16162454
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> View attachment 16162457
> 
> 
> …and day
> 
> View attachment 16162459


Congratulations on the dial! Wonderful patterns and no cracks!

I'm jealous of the patterns.


----------



## SKUAS72

I have recived my watches….all. Ok. But poveda dont run well
i buy a 295 meteorite but the send me a 295 mokume :…….in very happy









well ,…somebody has dived with one of this watches?


----------



## SKUAS72




----------



## Kotsov

Has anybody had the correct order?


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Has anybody had the correct order?


Mine was technically correct. I got a 293 and 195 with meteorite dials and the crown at the left. My 293 was engraved as I asked and has the red seconds hand. The 195 was literally the last available watch, so what I see is what I get. My dials aren't cracked; they just don't have the distinctive patterns I was hoping for.

I want more people to post their dials so that I can compare. I'm torn on whether or not I should try asking for a better dial; I worry that if I send it back for a replacement, I might get a cracked dial in return.

What does everybody think of my dial I posted earlier?


----------



## Nicola911

[email protected] said:


> Mine was technically correct. I got a 293 and 195 with meteorite dials and the crown at the left. My 293 was engraved as I asked and has the red seconds hand. The 195 was literally the last available watch, so what I see is what I get. My dials aren't cracked; they just don't have the distinctive patterns I was hoping for.
> 
> I want more people to post their dials so that I can compare. I'm torn on whether or not I should try asking for a better dial; I worry that if I send it back for a replacement, I might get a cracked dial in return.
> 
> What does everybody think of my dial I posted earlier?


TBH doesn't look very nice


----------



## Atlantia

[email protected] said:


> Here's mine, taken with a camera phone under less than ideal lighting conditions. But I think the dial looks accurate.
> 
> View attachment 16148465


Hi [email protected]
This one?
Looks amazing!


----------



## Zany4

This is the photo Vadim sent me of mine again. It’s either stuck in Yekaterinburg or hasn’t been checked in New York customs yet. On second review, the dial pattern seems ok but slightly muted. Needs a photo in direct light. That damned white seconds hand tho and the speck at 5 o’clock… 🤣 #firstworldrussianwatchproblems


----------



## vesire

Danilao said:


> My 193 arrived yesterday and the dial is very nice, I must say that I am very satisfied with it.
> 
> Unfortunately I had ordered a watch with the crown at 3 o'clock (because I wear it on my right wrist) and I received a watch with the crown at 9 o'clock.
> 
> I'm wearing it today and it doesn't seem to be particularly annoying, although I would have preferred the right version.
> I wrote to Vadim & Sergey but I think I will keep it, at the end of the story I believe its being "wrong" sums up a bit, even symbolically, the whole history and the thousand vicissitudes of this buying group
> 
> The Box
> 
> View attachment 16162454
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> View attachment 16162457
> 
> 
> …and day
> 
> View attachment 16162459


You can reverse it you know, needs to open and rotate dial and thats it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

vesire said:


> You can reverse it you know, needs to open and rotate dial and thats it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the slot in the dial was for removal of the crown from the front. The reversible dials had slots at 3 and 9.


----------



## vesire

He wont remove crown
Just rotate dial, it had been done before
Nothing hard
I had with 2 slots aswell










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> Mine was technically correct. I got a 293 and 195 with meteorite dials and the crown at the left. My 293 was engraved as I asked and has the red seconds hand. The 195 was literally the last available watch, so what I see is what I get. My dials aren't cracked; they just don't have the distinctive patterns I was hoping for.
> 
> I want more people to post their dials so that I can compare. I'm torn on whether or not I should try asking for a better dial; I worry that if I send it back for a replacement, I might get a cracked dial in return.
> 
> What does everybody think of my dial I posted earlier?


Tbh I'm not sure the choice between a cracked dial and a featureless one qualifies as "correct " unfortunately.

I haven't received my 195 so is that the choice I'm going to get? It doesn't fill me joy.

If you want an honest opinion on your dial I'd be unhappy with it. I'm disappointed with the mix ups as I wanted everyone to be as happy with what they receive as I've been so far.


----------



## Danilao

vesire said:


> He wont remove crown
> Just rotate dial, it had been done before
> Nothing hard
> I had with 2 slots aswell


The meteorite dial requires experience to handle, I don't think I could trust a watchmaker with no specific experience to produce another hole identical to the one already on the dial. 
That would be too great a risk in my estimations.

Perhaps the choice of producing the meteorite dials with only one hole could have depended on the fragility of the material compared to metal.


----------



## vesire

Danilao said:


> The meteorite dial requires experience to handle, I don't think I could trust a watchmaker with no specific experience to produce another hole identical to the one already on the dial.
> That would be too great a risk in my estimations


As i said just rotate dial if you need crown on 9 h
No holes needed, its front loader, unscrew bezel, lift dial a bit and rotate till dial feet enters the hole. If you ever need to pull the crown out same procedure, i hope not to get to that point

Im just giving hints, they are reversable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

@[email protected] @Zany4

I'm no expert on meteoric mineral samples, but I can assume that the principals are in many ways comparible to terrestrial stone and mineral formations.
In as much as these are a naturally forming patterns and no two are ever going to be the same. 
I can appreciate that to some, a more defined, high contrast pattern might be more appealing as it looks more visually striking. But a more subtle pattern is still just as unique and beautiful, in a different way.
In fact I'm sure that many might see it as less 'in your face' and preferable.
It also looks more stable and seems to have less visible fissures.

Both of your watches look very beautiful to me.


----------



## Danilao

vesire said:


> As i said just rotate dial if you need crown on 9 h
> No holes needed, its front loader, unscrew bezel, lift dial a bit and rotate till dial feet enters the hole. If you ever need to pull the crown out same procedure, i hope not to get to that point
> 
> Im just giving hints, they are reversable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, I appreciate your ideas and hadn't thought about your clever creative and reversible solution. 

This confirms my idea of keeping the beautiful dial; if the crown hurt my wrist in the future i know i will have a pretty painless way to fix it


----------



## KoperViking

I’m in shock! 
I received my Zlatoust today. I didn’t expect this very unique watch also to be so beautiful & cool.
It will probably be my new favorite here!
-Then in competition with about 100 watches made worldwide, years 1767 to 2021.
So… I’m very, VERY pleased!

Thanks @tokareva and everyone involved!

Большое спасибо за сделку Вадиму, Сергею и компании в Златоусте! ))


----------



## Zany4

KoperViking said:


> F**ck me dead - I’m in shock!
> I received my Zlatoust today. I didn’t expect this very unique watch also to be so beautiful & cool.
> It will probably be my new favorite here!
> -Then in competition with about 100 watches made worldwide, years 1767 to 2021.
> So… I’m very, VERY pleased!
> 
> Thanks @tokareva and everyone involved!
> 
> Большое спасибо за сделку Вадиму, Сергею и компании в Златоусте! ))
> 
> 
> View attachment 16165496
> View attachment 16165497


Wow! That's a great patterned dial! And with a red seconds hand too.


----------



## Kotsov

KoperViking said:


> F**k me dead - I’m in shock!
> I received my Zlatoust today. I didn’t expect this very unique watch also to be so beautiful & cool.
> It will probably be my new favorite here!
> -Then in competition with about 100 watches made worldwide, years 1767 to 2021.
> So… I’m very, VERY pleased!
> 
> Thanks @tokareva and everyone involved!
> 
> Большое спасибо за сделку Вадиму, Сергею и компании в Златоусте! ))
> View attachment 16165496
> View attachment 16165497



That is the absolute business


----------



## Red PeeKay

KoperViking said:


> F**k me dead - I’m in shock!
> I received my Zlatoust today. I didn’t expect this very unique watch also to be so beautiful & cool.
> It will probably be my new favorite here!
> -Then in competition with about 100 watches made worldwide, years 1767 to 2021.
> So… I’m very, VERY pleased!
> 
> Thanks @tokareva and everyone involved!
> 
> Большое спасибо за сделку Вадиму, Сергею и компании в Златоусте! ))
> View attachment 16165496
> View attachment 16165497


That is a beauty!  Enjoy... kinda makes me wish I'd gone the plain bronze and not the engraved... that looks really clean. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

KoperViking said:


> F**k me dead - I’m in shock!
> I received my Zlatoust today. I didn’t expect this very unique watch also to be so beautiful & cool.
> It will probably be my new favorite here!
> -Then in competition with about 100 watches made worldwide, years 1767 to 2021.
> So… I’m very, VERY pleased!
> 
> Thanks @tokareva and everyone involved!
> 
> Большое спасибо за сделку Вадиму, Сергею и компании в Златоусте! ))
> View attachment 16165496
> View attachment 16165497


Wear it for more than a week and all your other watches will start to look crazy small


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> Wear it for more than a week and all your other watches will start to look crazy small


And your kids and everyone who doesn't know, will just think that you wanted a watch you could see without your glasses!
Be careful to explain it to your loved ones or you might get one of these for Xmas!


----------



## tokareva

I have so good news, Vadim said we can buy 30,50,80,100 watches. The price will be lowest for 100.


----------



## Danilao

live from the basketball court


----------



## Rimmed762

tokareva said:


> I have so good news, Vadim said we can buy 30,50,80,100 watches. The price will be lowest for 100.


Can selection vary? I fell in love with one with copper dial. And might want one with black dial too.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Rimmed762 said:


> Can selection vary? I fell in love with one with copper dial. And might want one with black dial too.


And if you save up all your pennies you might even be able to afford the bracelet made from silver and engraved  Can't imagine that being cheap...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilybasil

Does it mean new orders are being accepted?
Same price list?any additional available options?
Thanks))))


----------



## tokareva

Vassilybasil said:


> Does it mean new orders are being accepted?
> Same price list?any additional available options?
> Thanks))))


No orders are being accepted yet, I posted a list of watches for the next collective purchase some time ago, I will try to find it and post it again. Vadim just told me a few days ago that he wants to add a special stainless steel to the selection, it's made in Zlatoust and used by Rolex.


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> As i said just rotate dial if you need crown on 9 h
> No holes needed, its front loader, unscrew bezel, lift dial a bit and rotate till dial feet enters the hole. If you ever need to pull the crown out same procedure, i hope not to get to that point
> 
> Im just giving hints, they are reversable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to understand this Vesire... do these bezels unscrew? 

How do they rotate? Or are they just for show. I would assume you'd have to pop the bezel off with a removal tool wouldn't you? 

I ask because if its as easy as unscrewing the bezel to remove it, I will try and buy a couple of spare bronze bezels off Vadim that are not engraved in case I want to change the look. 



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm trying to understand this Vesire... do these bezels unscrew?
> 
> How do they rotate? Or are they just for show. I would assume you'd have to pop the bezel off with a removal tool wouldn't you?
> 
> I ask because if its as easy as unscrewing the bezel to remove it, I will try and buy a couple of spare bronze bezels off Vadim that are not engraved in case I want to change the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


As case is monoblock all goes from the front
Bezel is screw very thight, its hard to unscrew
Does not pop out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm trying to understand this Vesire... do these bezels unscrew?
> 
> How do they rotate? Or are they just for show. I would assume you'd have to pop the bezel off with a removal tool wouldn't you?
> 
> I ask because if its as easy as unscrewing the bezel to remove it, I will try and buy a couple of spare bronze bezels off Vadim that are not engraved in case I want to change the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The bezel screws on with a special tool...do not attempt to remove it.🙄😫😂


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> As case is monoblock all goes from the front
> Bezel is screw very thight, its hard to unscrew
> Does not pop out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Vesire. Sounds like you've done it. Just watched video where they used a glue gun and a cap off a jar to get it off. 

Did you use a tool or another trick? I'm still thinking about it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks Vesire. Sounds like you've done it. Just watched video where they used a glue gun and a cap off a jar to get it off.
> 
> Did you use a tool or another trick? I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Can you post a link to the video? I might want to try it myself sometime, assuming it doesn't look too crazy.😂


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Can you post a link to the video? I might want to try it myself sometime, assuming it doesn't look too crazy.


Here it is Tok... let us know how you get on... even post a video






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> The bezel screws on with a special tool...do not attempt to remove it.🙄😫😂


channellocks?


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> channellocks?


No, actually, vise grips 😮😂

I'm not sure but I think it's some kind of press or clamp that pushes down on the lens and allows the bezel to be tightened more than what would normally be possible without damaging it or the gaskets, but that's all speculation.🤔

It seems like pressure on the lens would compress the inside gasket and drastically reduce the dreaded shearing forces that everybody used to talk about.


----------



## Red PeeKay

So, I'm starting to lose confidence in this deal. 

I email Vadim asking about the availability of extra bezels, and to reconfirm my order... two bronze 46mm lefties with white second hands, one makume and one Damascus. Both with engraving. Both paid for. 

He emails me back with prices to purchase these watches (at full price).

I email back...No No No... I've already paid, I'm awaiting shipping. 

He emails back... do you want to order, awaiting payment.

I email him screenshots of both payments I made to his PayPal address. I've paid. Send me my watches. 

He's just sent me two photos of bronze lefties, makume, red second hand, one plain bronze and one engraved. With a message... available for immediate purchase. WTF!!

Have I been stitched up? Money gone? 

I don't think I'll be dealing with this mob again. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

And now he's sending me random photos of dials with no message attached. 

I don't even know what this one is...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

For those of you who have ordered a bronze makume with red second hand and still waiting...this available for purchase now..

So it would appear all our orders are filled even though some of us haven't received or watches. Grrr 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Red PeeKay said:


> And now he's sending me random photos of dials with no message attached.


Are you writing to him in Russian? (obviously using the translator of the well-known search engine). I have noticed that Vadim is rather hostile to the English language


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> For those of you who have ordered a bronze makume with red second hand and still waiting...this available for purchase now..
> 
> So it would appear all our orders are filled even though some of us haven't received or watches. Grrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Is that a 295? I've ordered an engraved 295 with mokume but with a white second hand. Also, I think that in my case they put the wrong dial (damascus) in the right watch (engraved 295) that I sent back, so I doubt that's mine (haven't receiced any emails since then), but with Agat everything's possible!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Danilao said:


> Are you writing to him in Russian? (obviously using the translator of the well-known search engine). I have noticed that Vadim is rather hostile to the English language


Sadly I'm using a well known online and downloadable translator Daniloa. Still... he keeps persisting in making me pay. Just then got another email... waiting for your payment for two watches to my PayPal account... seriously, I've sent him copies of my payments... is he just thick or am I being played... I'm getting vewy, vewy, cross! 

Off to send another email detailing said previous payments and just send me what I ordered... sigh

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

I still haven't heard anything..


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Well I paid for my watches, I paid for the shipping of my watches weeks ago and since then? Nothing.


----------



## Rimmed762

Mine is still in the limbo. Not delivered to post. But it might be an error too.


----------



## Ligavesh

I could wait a year (or two), I don't care, just to know that I'll eventually get what I've ordered (and payed).


----------



## Zany4

I think it might be time to enlist the help of Sergey Naidenov [Сергей Найденов] of the plant, who communicates better.

[email protected]
Zlatoust Watch Factory
Customer Service division


----------



## Okapi001

Today I asked Vadim (in Russian) how is my watch progressing and how much is the shipping, and immediately got an answer with a confirmation of my address and the amount to pay for shipping (4900 RUB). Hopefully, the actual shipping will follow soon.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I could wait a year (or two), I don't care, just to know that I'll eventually get what I've ordered (and payed).


I'd be much happier to receive mine sooner rather than later.

I paid promptly some time ago.

I've received two watches purchased much later


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I'd be much happier to receive mine sooner rather than later.
> 
> I paid promptly some time ago.
> 
> I've received two watches purchased much later


Of course, I would be as well, but if I know I'd be getting my watch in, say, a year from now I wouldn't think much of it - maybe because I have too many watches.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> Today I asked Vadim (in Russian) how is my watch progressing and how much is the shipping, and immediately got an answer with a confirmation of my address and the amount to pay for shipping (4900 RUB). Hopefully, the actual shipping will follow soon.


Out of interest.. where is shipping to? I'm trying to work out how much he's charging. TIA.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Red PeeKay said:


> Out of interest.. where is shipping to? I'm trying to work out how much he's charging. TIA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


EU - Slovenia.


----------



## Zany4

I think all orders are going by Pochta Russia Mail so I think he’s been charging a flat 4900 rub to everyone. Almost $70 usd. They pack really well and they are insured, but it’s definitely a steep price. I’m sure he has some leftover for lunch. Maybe a lampredotto sandwich and a pint of Klinskoye? Mine was finally handed to the carrier in Yekaterinburg so I still have a week until arrival after mailing on September 29th.


----------



## tokareva

If you haven't received confirmation of shipping please send your name, email and watches you are waiting for to comrade Vadim...

[email protected]


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> If you haven't received confirmation of shipping please send your name, email and watches you are waiting for to comrade Vadim...
> 
> [email protected]


Done


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> If you haven't received confirmation of shipping please send your name, email and watches you are waiting for to comrade Vadim...
> 
> [email protected]


I am as always in continuous and vigorous discussion with Comrade Vadim. Actually, discussion is probably stretching it a bit... his responses could be readily described as economical. 
"You pay"...."Now" is probably one of his more eloquent and effusive messages..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Sent the email, was very careful with the wording, hopefully it leads to clarification and not to more confusion.


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Done


Nothing so far...


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Nothing so far...


To me he answered 'I was only looking for details of those who haven't received their watches yet'... well I haven't received my watches yet also, only received one with a wrong dial (right dial according to his list) that I sent back... But I guess the idea is to confirm the addresses of people -mine is already confirmed.


----------



## Okapi001

2 questions for those who already got their watches:

was the watch sent privately by Vadim, or officially by the watchmaking company?
what was the value of the watch, declared on the shipment?


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Nothing so far...


Still nothing...


----------



## Zany4

Okapi001 said:


> 2 questions for those who already got their watches:
> 
> was the watch sent privately by Vadim, or officially by the watchmaking company?
> what was the value of the watch, declared on the shipment?


The watch was sent from Vadim directly. I can't remember the exact declared value but it wasn't as much as we paid. I thought I mentioned it in a previous post...

And my second watch sent 9/29:


----------



## Red PeeKay

Shipping request finally sent by Comrade Vadim, not sure if for one watch or two. I said send as you get them done, otherwise I am going to be waiting forever!! Hope it's not one of these two....not to impressed with the makume finish... prefer the swirl look


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing...


Still nothing...


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Shipping request finally sent by Comrade Vadim, not sure if for one watch or two. I said send as you get them done, otherwise I am going to be waiting forever!! Hope it's not one of these two....not to impressed with the makume finish... prefer the swirl look
> View attachment 16178148
> 
> 
> View attachment 16178149


I quite like the second mokume but agree they aren't as nice as the swirled ones.


----------



## Zany4

My final watch arrived today. The first was the nice Damascus and now the bronze meteorite.

Wish they didn’t run out of the red arrows which would have matched the bronze hardware MN strap nicely.

The dial pattern is very muted, but acceptable and it’s growing on me. It seems to possibly be clear-coated with a lacquer. Maybe to seal the lume or even out surface defects inherent in the meteorite?

I wonder what bronze alloy is used for the case and bezel? It has gray tones and it’s too soon for patina. Maybe not CuSn8?


----------



## reporterreporter

No updates on mine since Sept. 30. Pochta was consistently getting watches to the US is roughly a week over the summer (USPS took longer to deliver).

Anyone else in the US seeing delays?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

reporterreporter said:


> No updates on mine since Sept. 30. Pochta was consistently getting watches to the US is roughly a week over the summer (USPS took longer to deliver).
> 
> Anyone else in the US seeing delays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Mine sat for a number of days in Yekaterinburg before actually shipping. I think they wait to fill a plane before it takes off. If you use 17TRACK.net, it will show you greater detail on the foreign postal end. Until you see “uploaded to the carrier” it’s not actually ready to ship from Yekaterinburg.


----------



## reporterreporter

Zany4 said:


> Mine sat for a number of days in Yekaterinburg before actually shipping. I think they wait to fill a plane before it takes off. If you use 17TRACK.net, it will show you greater detail on the foreign postal end. Until you see “uploaded to the carrier” it’s not actually ready to ship from Yekaterinburg.


Thanks, that cleared things up. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Still nothing...


Any guesses?


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> My final watch arrived today. The first was the nice Damascus and now the bronze meteorite.
> 
> Wish they didn’t run out of the red arrows which would have matched the bronze hardware MN strap nicely.
> 
> The dial pattern is very muted, but acceptable and it’s growing on me. It seems to possibly be clear-coated with a lacquer. Maybe to seal the lume or even out surface defects inherent in the meteorite?
> 
> I wonder what bronze alloy is used for the case and bezel? It has gray tones and it’s too soon for patina. Maybe not CuSn8?
> 
> View attachment 16179895
> 
> View attachment 16179896
> 
> View attachment 16179897
> 
> View attachment 16179898
> 
> View attachment 16179899
> 
> View attachment 16179900



If I was being cynical I'd say that looks like a printed face. 

Also if you paid and expected a red painted second hand you should get one. How difficult would it be in the great scheme of things. Red paint vs white on a seconds hand.


----------



## Kotsov

Another thing is the screw heads. On my other Zlatousts they are separate and discrete. On this they seem strangely meteorite finished...


----------



## Kotsov

Anyone else smell a rat or is it just me?


----------



## Zany4

Kotsov said:


> Anyone else smell a rat or is it just me?


I'm pretty sure it's legit. The dial has texture when when light shines off it as you angle it around. maybe some micro-fractures as well. The screws are definitely real (look functional) and separate from the dial. There are dark black lines / borders around the lume that make me suspect they paint the dial with clear coat after lume. I don’t have any real worries as to authenticity.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Any guesses?


I suspect Comrade Vadim is quite agile when it comes to accepting orders and payment, however when it comes to processing orders or responding to queries regarding those orders... well  speed is not his forte...

Shipping paid for and nothing...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well you can't get any briefer or more minimalistic than Comrade Vadim's latest email. 

A tracking number.. that's it. 

I guess we'll see what I end up with. 

Let the wait begin. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Any guesses?


A sagebush drifts aimlessly by...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> A sagebush drifts aimlessly by...


And in the dark a weeping butterfly silently dies...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> And in the dark a weeping butterfly silently dies...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Now I'm even sadder


----------



## Okapi001

Russian Federation, Zlatoust Pochtamt 456299, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

A watch is on the way, but who knows which one is in the box;-)


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> If I was being cynical I'd say that looks like a printed face.


When you see the dial in person, there is no way the face is printed. (Otherwise they could have painted some of those patterns on mine...) The textures are interesting with some nice effects from reflected light. As I said before, I have no doubt it's authentic meteorite.


----------



## Ioannesmaltum

Zany4 said:


> My final watch arrived today. The first was the nice Damascus and now the bronze meteorite.
> 
> Wish they didn’t run out of the red arrows which would have matched the bronze hardware MN strap nicely.
> 
> The dial pattern is very muted, but acceptable and it’s growing on me. It seems to possibly be clear-coated with a lacquer. Maybe to seal the lume or even out surface defects inherent in the meteorite?
> 
> I wonder what bronze alloy is used for the case and bezel? It has gray tones and it’s too soon for patina. Maybe not CuSn8?
> 
> View attachment 16179895
> 
> View attachment 16179896
> 
> View attachment 16179897
> 
> View attachment 16179898
> 
> View attachment 16179899
> 
> View attachment 16179900











Regarding to the bronze alloy used for the casing there is some kind of certificate available....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

..and I'm still waiting for shipping confirmation 1 month after making payment and confirming the details.


----------



## Zany4

Ioannesmaltum said:


> View attachment 16187625
> 
> Regarding to the bronze alloy used for the casing there is some kind of certificate available....


Thanks. There’s a number 8 below Sn which probably signifies it’s CuSN8 which is the preferred marine alloy. Unfortunately would need to spend time translating the rest.


----------



## tokareva

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ..and I'm still waiting for shipping confirmation 1 month after making payment and confirming the details.


Please send Vadim a message and let him know what you are waiting for.


----------



## tokareva

Is there anybody else that needs to pay for shipping or receive confirmation of shipping?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Please send Vadim a message and let him know what you are waiting for.


Message sent.


----------



## Rimmed762

I received mine today.

Not exactly as ordered (crown at 9 o'clock) and without the strap. And shipped by another forum member. Original shipping is still dud, so maybe that wasn't actually shipped.

I will contact Vadim about the missing strap.

I hope that next group purchase will end up with much less hassle. I think that this was first time for Vadim and now there is much more experience. I hope.


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Is there anybody else that needs to pay for shipping or receive confirmation of shipping?


I haven't (aside from that 295 with the wrong dial that was sent back); I've alrady sent him an email.


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> I received mine today.
> 
> Not exactly as ordered (crown at 9 o'clock) and without the strap. And shipped by another forum member. Original shipping is still dud, so maybe that wasn't actually shipped.
> 
> I will contact Vadim about the missing strap.
> 
> I hope that next group purchase will end up with much less hassle. I think that this was first time for Vadim and now there is much more experience. I hope.


Thanks for being so patient and understanding. Yes there needs to be some changes implemented in the next purchase in order to eliminate mistakes etc.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Progress has been made... my parcel has left Chelyabinsk for... God knows where next. Probably Moscow for a period. 

At least it's on the way.. maybe

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Is there anybody else that needs to pay for shipping or receive confirmation of shipping?


Me


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Me


Have you tried emailing him...I had to keep bugging him and after a number of miscommunications...ie. he tried to charge me for the watches I had already paid for (I ended up sending him screen shots of both PayPal payment receipts)... suddenly a shipping invoice. 

I would email him with a query on when your... insert full description of what you ordered and when.... watch will ship. 

Keep at him Kotsov, it seems to be the most effective way. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Have you tried emailing him...I had to keep bugging him and after a number of miscommunications...ie. he tried to charge me for the watches I had already paid for (I ended up sending him screen shots of both PayPal payment receipts)... suddenly a shipping invoice.
> 
> I would email him with a query on when your... insert full description of what you ordered and when.... watch will ship.
> 
> Keep at him Kotsov, it seems to be the most effective way.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Cheers. I have re emailed. 

I'll keep going.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Me


Send Vadim a message


----------



## Okapi001

Red PeeKay said:


> Progress has been made... my parcel has left Chelyabinsk for... God knows where next. Probably Moscow for a period.


Chelyabinsk MSC 454960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange 

Our watches are travel buddies;-)


----------



## SKUAS72

When the titaniun model?


----------



## tokareva

SKUAS72 said:


> When the titaniun model?


Vadim sent me a picture of a titanium with Seymchan meteorite dial, I'll try to find out when we can start ordering.


----------



## Okapi001

Okapi001 said:


> Chelyabinsk MSC 454960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
> 
> Our watches are travel buddies;-)


My watch just arrived in Moscow, at the Kazan Railway Station (Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal).


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> My watch just arrived in Moscow, at the Kazan Railway Station (Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal).


They gunna send it by train? 

Mine also now in Moscow. However my experience with the knife was, it sat in Moscow for ages doing nothing... like at least two weeks. There was no indication it had left the country and then suddenly I get notification it's landed in Sydney... and then the slow interstate to me with Ozpost

Hopefully ours flow a little quicker 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Red PeeKay said:


> They gunna send it by train?


According to the tracking, the watch arrived from Chelyabinsk by train, to the Yaroslavsky railway station - which is the station for trains going to the east (including Chelyabinsk).

Then it went to the Kazansky station, which is nearby (a few hundred meters accros the big square), which is a little unusuall, as this station is also for trains going east and south-east. My watch is supposed to travel west No idea how it will leave Moscow. Hopefully sooner than did your knife;-)


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Cheers. I have re emailed.
> 
> I'll keep going.


Got a reply "ready to ship"


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Got a reply "ready to ship"


I reckon he just forgets... probably too busy trying to develop new stuff rather than focusing on delivering exceptional customer service. 

Afterall he's got your money... seriously, what more do you want...a product

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> I reckon he just forgets... probably too busy trying to develop new stuff rather than focusing on delivering exceptional customer service.
> 
> Afterall he's got your money... seriously, what more do you want...a product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on course now. Let's see how it goes.
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Errr..yes I do actually


----------



## Kotsov

Just paid for postage


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Got a reply

Mail delivery not possible; looking at UPS

Customs duty is now guaranteed rather than a lottery


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Just paid for postage



Being posted tomorrow. Getting giddy


----------



## tokareva

Truthfully for almost half price, I don't mind waiting a little while. I realize the purchase hasn't always gone smoothly, but what other manufacturer has given us this kind of discount? 🤔


----------



## Red PeeKay

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Got a reply
> 
> Mail delivery not possible; looking at UPS
> 
> Customs duty is now guaranteed rather than a lottery


No postal service?.... ah just noticed your avatar  you're living off the grid 

Hope it works out... might be a whole lot faster. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI

Reached out to Vadim a couple of weeks ago, “hey, what’s the latest”. After some brief back and worth, my 195 meteorite arrived today. Nice fit and finish. Very unique.

From start of this group buy to finish, it took a while, but definitely memorable. Thanks to the organisers!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Gman_VI said:


> Reached out to Vadim a couple of weeks ago, “hey, what’s the latest”. After some brief back and worth, my 195 meteorite arrived today. Nice fit and finish. Very unique.


I find it interesting that it would seem, as a general observation, if you don't enquire you don't get. 

It's as if Vadim is filling orders based on email enquiries and not on a spreadsheet or paid order list. Very odd. 

You email him, asking about your order and suddenly... shipping payment request appears. I wonder if I hadn't been on his case and sent him no less that 6 or 7 emails asking... what's going on with my order, whether I'd still be waiting....as it is... still no movement from Moscow. Cleared customs, awaiting international dispatch

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe I should write to him again... Last time I wrote to him, he said 'but I just needed the addresses of people who haven't received their watches' - well I haven't received mine either! I only received the one 295 with the wrong dial, sent it back (after talking to him about it) - since then haven't heard anything about any of the watches I'd ordered.


----------



## Gman_VI

Red PeeKay said:


> I find it interesting that it would seem, as a general observation, if you don't enquire you don't get.
> 
> It's as if Vadim is filling orders based on email enquiries and not on a spreadsheet or paid order list. Very odd.
> 
> You email him, asking about your order and suddenly... shipping payment request appears. I wonder if I hadn't been on his case and sent him no less that 6 or 7 emails asking... what's going on with my order, whether I'd still be waiting....as it is... still no movement from Moscow. Cleared customs, awaiting international dispatch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I agree with you. This was the first time I contacted Vadim since I placed the order, so it’s too much of a coincidence that my order was just finished when I reached out. But eventually everyone will get their watches, and in my opinion, not regret it. I am really enjoying mine.

here is a link to an Instagram post that talks about the meteorite that they used, pretty cool -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVcc0gsrZoj/


----------



## Zany4

Gman_VI said:


> I agree with you. This was the first time I contacted Vadim since I placed the order, so it’s too much of a coincidence that my order was just finished when I reached out. But eventually everyone will get their watches, and in my opinion, not regret it. I am really enjoying mine.
> 
> here is a link to an Instagram post that talks about the meteorite that they used, pretty cool -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVcc0gsrZoj/


I’m pretty sure that Instagram post discusses the new Seymchan meteorite that will be in the next titanium case special order.


----------



## Vassilybasil

And when is the new group starting?This Russian Meteorite looks cool .


----------



## tokareva

Vassilybasil said:


> And when is the new group starting?This Russian Meteorite looks cool .


I think it will be pretty soon.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I think it will be pretty soon.



You have to love this optimism. 

I'm in.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> You have to love this optimism.
> 
> I'm in.


Just sayin'.....










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Oh dear tracking says I've been hit with a customs charge. The tracking app says the customs charge was revised two minutes later. Up or down who knows 

Tbh this is fair enough as long as it relates to the price paid. You win some, you lose some.

What I m more concerned about is damage as its happened in over other time I've had watches opened. A couple of them really severely. Not playing the game.


----------



## reporterreporter

Watch came today. All correct, except it's a 295. I ordered a 195. Happy to exchange with anyone who ordered a bronze 295 with red seconds hand, but received my bronze 195 with red seconds hand.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I need your help. Please let me know what you are interested in for the next collective purchase. Case size...46mm, 53mm or 60mm?

Case Material... steel, bronze or titanium?

I will add that Vadim said the Seymchan meteorite is very strong, that's why they can make the larger dials from it. I think it's very interesting.


----------



## t3tan3k

I wonder if they can do 46mm case with shorter (less prominent) crown cap.. - like 4 or 5mm shorter. I’d be very interested in getting a stainless one of those.. silver dial a bonus )


----------



## Red PeeKay

t3tan3k said:


> I wonder if they can do 46mm case with shorter (less prominent) crown cap.. - like 4 or 5mm shorter. I’d be very interested in getting a stainless one of those.. silver dial a bonus )


Silver dial like this...? You pay... they do... can also do with a gold dial... you pay more for sure! 










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

Lol I meant like the one Kotsov got.


----------



## Red PeeKay

t3tan3k said:


> Lol I meant like the one Kotsov got.


He got the plain one... this is the one they are pitching, but plain is also available. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive

I ordered few 193 meteorite, got some different ones, but that is not important... important is, I am happy with final one 193 (and other final one will be send by Vadim soon). I feel bad for him that he got mixed list of recipients. I sent my wrong model to new owner and he is OK with that, watch was almost unworn, and same with other one I will send to other person, it was worn few times because I prefer my older Agat 193 bronze I had before.

Now I want to offer for sale Agat 193 with heated steel case and mokume dial. Its brand new, unworn, tested for accuracy on winder few days and its excellent (like ETA movements) and overal this one is absolutely amazing and gorgeous piece. It has smaller crown from agat 195 so no huge one typical for 53mm Agats x93.
but, this is NO for me, I prefer huge crown, so I am offering it here in sale section for the price I paid (incl vat and fees). Here is a link (hope I can add it here)


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> Lol I meant like the one Kotsov got.



Noooo. I want the only one


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need your help. Please let me know what you are interested in for the next collective purchase. Case size...46mm, 53mm or 60mm?
> 
> Case Material... steel, bronze or titanium?
> 
> I will add that Vadim said the Seymchan meteorite is very strong, that's why they can make the larger dials from it. I think it's very interesting.


46mm bronze or titanium please.


----------



## Kotsov

Gold faced titanium 195 would be nice


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need your help. Please let me know what you are interested in for the next collective purchase. Case size...46mm, 53mm or 60mm?
> 
> Case Material... steel, bronze or titanium?
> 
> I will add that Vadim said the Seymchan meteorite is very strong, that's why they can make the larger dials from it. I think it's very interesting.


I'm waiting for the current one to arrive (well actually I'm waiting for it to be shipped first) before I make any decisions. 

It's two weeks since Vadim said he was looking to use UPS and since then? Silence.


----------



## Toldostol

46 mm titanium please

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

So far there doesn't seem to be anywhere close to enough people interested to get the 30,000 price for 100 pieces.😒

I think those who are interested should be prepared for the 30 to 50 pieces prices.

I know that there are several more at watch.ru who are interested in the next purchase, but I don't see another* Big *purchase happening at this point. 🤔

Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> So far there doesn't seem to be anywhere close to enough people interested to get the 30,000 price for 100 pieces.😒
> 
> I think those who are interested should be prepared for the 30 to 50 pieces prices.
> 
> I know that there are several more at watch.ru who are interested in the next purchase, but I don't see another* Big *purchase happening at this point. 🤔
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong.


It is a bit soon after the last one which isn't completed yet.

Few lessons to be learned on both sides too


----------



## nummer14

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need your help. Please let me know what you are interested in for the next collective purchase. Case size...46mm, 53mm or 60mm?
> 
> Case Material... steel, bronze or titanium?
> 
> I will add that Vadim said the Seymchan meteorite is very strong, that's why they can make the larger dials from it. I think it's very interesting.


46mm titanium with a red seconds hands sounds pretty good to me


----------



## tokareva

Well, in other news, Vadim is working on some wristwatches with titanium nitride and zirconium nitride coatings. The crowns will also be coated and so will the dials, they will also have phosphor.

I keep trying to convince him to make black dial version, maybe if enough people are interested we could get him to make a special batch and get a discount too. The red star on a black dial would look great.


----------



## t3tan3k

I don’t get titanium cases. If were doing a group order why not have them make cases out of a decent grade of stainless - something hardenable like 455 or 440C… they have the gear to make it and the price difference in material is relatively small


----------



## tokareva

t3tan3k said:


> I don’t get titanium cases. If were doing a group order why not have them make cases out of a decent grade of stainless - something hardenable like 455 or 440C… they have the gear to make it and the price difference in material is relatively small


Do you mean the victory wristwatches? They are brass with titanium nitride plating. If you want a steel diver you can have it.

I apologize, I didn't mean a group purchase of the titanium nitride coated watches, I just meant the usual chrome plating but with a black dial. 

Maybe the others could be an option, I don't know.


----------



## t3tan3k

No, I was referring to the diver watches, not the brass pieces ))


----------



## tokareva

Vadim said we can have black dials if we buy at least 50 Victory watches, the price will be 11000 rubles or around $153. What do you think? Should we try this or wait for more interest in the divers?






Would one of you comrades who knows how to make computer renderings possibly make us a version of the victory watch with a black dial and maybe off white numbers and hands?


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well, in other news, Vadim is working on some wristwatches with titanium nitride and zirconium nitride coatings. The crowns will also be coated and so will the dials, they will also have phosphor.
> 
> I keep trying to convince him to make black dial version, maybe if enough people are interested we could get him to make a special batch and get a discount too. The red star on a black dial would look great.
> 
> View attachment 16215037
> View attachment 16215042
> View attachment 16215045
> View attachment 16215047


They are brass underneath so in this case the coating colours work for me rather than chrome.

I'd did ask Vadim for a brass non chromed version in the group buy. Let's see what I get. It'd be nice to gauge what the watch is like in the hands too.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Vadim said we can have black dials if we buy at least 50 Victory watches, the price will be 11000 rubles or around $153. What do you think? Should we try this or wait for more interest in the divers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of you comrades who knows how to make computer renderings possibly make us a version of the victory watch with a black dial and maybe off white numbers and hands?
> 
> View attachment 16215757


The box is great. Strap isn't too bad either.

I think for the coated versions the winder cover needs to be coated too. Otherwise in my eyes it looks a bit unfinished and cheapens things.


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> No, I was referring to the diver watches, not the brass pieces ))


I've stainless and titanium and I much prefer the titanium.

And it's nice to have the choice isn't it? If you don't want it you are free to not have it.


----------



## t3tan3k

Kotsov said:


> I've stainless and titanium and I much prefer the titanium.
> 
> And it's nice to have the choice isn't it? If you don't want it you are free to not have it.


I wasn’t remarking on what you should prefer. Clearly, titanium is already an option since you have one. Tokareva asked what we were interested in for a potential future collective order. I proposed harder, more scratch resistant stainless cases.


----------



## Abulafia

tokareva said:


> Comrades, I need your help. Please let me know what you are interested in for the next collective purchase. Case size...46mm, 53mm or 60mm?
> 
> Case Material... steel, bronze or titanium?
> 
> I will add that Vadim said the Seymchan meteorite is very strong, that's why they can make the larger dials from it. I think it's very interesting.




Wouldn't it be better to start a new thread? 
We get lost in this, there is too much information and too scattered.
Maybe with a summary of the previous episodes...


----------



## Kotsov

Abulafia said:


> Wouldn't it be better to start a new thread?
> We get lost in this, there is too much information and too scattered.
> Maybe with a summary of the previous episodes...


The sequel "The second Russian watch from outer space"?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

tokareva said:


> So far there doesn't seem to be anywhere close to enough people interested to get the 30,000 price for 100 pieces.😒
> 
> I think those who are interested should be prepared for the 30 to 50 pieces prices.
> 
> I know that there are several more at watch.ru who are interested in the next purchase, but I don't see another* Big *purchase happening at this point. 🤔
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong.


It's not that I am not interested in this; it's just that I see precious little evidence that I will ever get the watches I've already paid for. Until they are delivered I'm not giving Vadim any more orders or money.


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It's not that I am not interested in this; it's just that I see precious little evidence that I will ever get the watches I've already paid for. Until they are delivered I'm not giving Vadim any more orders or money.


Mine was delivered today but I'm not at home atm. 

Hope the customs haven't damaged anything.

The communication with Vadim once it started has been excellent. 

Let's see what I get


----------



## Kotsov

Quick pics. Very happy.


----------



## Atlantia

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It's not that I am not interested in this; it's just that I see precious little evidence that I will ever get the watches I've already paid for. Until they are delivered I'm not giving Vadim any more orders or money.


From an outsiders point of view, it seems that dealing with this company is a bit of a lottery and comes with conditions that some might not be comfortable with.
Even if potential buyers want to look past those considerations, it might have been best to resolve all the outstanding orders and issues from the first set of orders, before starting a new 'offer'.

It must feel like salt in the wound for those still waiting.


----------



## tokareva

Atlantia said:


> From an outsiders point of view, it seems that dealing with this company is a bit of a lottery and comes with conditions that some might not be comfortable with.
> Even if potential buyers want to look past those considerations, it might have been best to resolve all the outstanding orders and issues from the first set of orders, before starting a new 'offer'.
> 
> It must feel like salt in the wound for those still waiting.


Well the new purchase hasn't really even started yet, I'm trying to help Vadim find out what the people are interested in. I understand that some are still waiting, *I'm still waiting for two watches myself.* 😂
However, I want to know what exciting new watches might be available for the next purchase.😃

I'm going to forget about it for now until everyone has received their watches.


----------



## Kotsov

Well I still want to know what might be available....


----------



## SKUAS72

new Purchase,,,,,one year more,,


----------



## [email protected]

reporterreporter said:


> Watch came today. All correct, except it's a 295. I ordered a 195. Happy to exchange with anyone who ordered a bronze 295 with red seconds hand, but received my bronze 195 with red seconds hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I don't know why you'd want to trade the 295 away for the 195; the 295 has better water resistance.


----------



## reporterreporter

[email protected] said:


> I don't know why you'd want to trade the 295 away for the 195; the 295 has better water resistance.


Yeah, I don't, haha. I encourage anyone who ordered a 295 but received a 195 to hassle Vadim 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

reporterreporter said:


> Yeah, I don't, haha. I encourage anyone who ordered a 295 but received a 195 to hassle Vadim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ah, I see. You're just being a good person. But yes, I think Vadim would have the responsibility for fixing the mix-up.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> Well the new purchase hasn't really even started yet, I'm trying to help Vadim find out what the people are interested in. I understand that some are still waiting, *I'm still waiting for two watches myself.* 😂
> However, I want to know what exciting new watches might be available for the next purchase.😃
> 
> I'm going to forget about it for now until everyone has received their watches.


Many of us are interested in Forum’s Compressor. Spanish folks are interested in the Avant-garde… 
Am I missing the point of the question?


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Many of us are interested in Forum’s Compressor. Spanish folks are interested in the Avant-garde…
> Am I missing the point of the question?


Aren't those not being mayed now per Vostok's decision not to make watches for others - including Meranom?


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Many of us are interested in Forum’s Compressor. Spanish folks are interested in the Avant-garde…
> Am I missing the point of the question?


I think you might be, comrade.🤔 
I'm pretty sure Vadim is only interested in what Zlatoust watches the forum members want. I don't even know if he likes any other watches, but I can ask.😂


----------



## Deepdive

Well, mixup of orders is really pain in the a.s.s., but I believe Vadim is also sad about that.
I still dont know how it could happen.
I am very happy with the watches anyway, first I got 2x black dial 193 Agats but ordered meteorite. Now I got one correct, and waiting for second one.
I always, always keep in mind the price I paid so I am OK with that. 
I would not hasitate to go for one more in the future (again 53mm version) but not sure if titanium x93 (53mm) with meteorite will be available. I doubd the next group order will be even more problematic after all this "report" we all wrote here in this thread. But on other side, people are mostly lazy to read so long thread so new potential customer will not know the problems we had, and mostly - this our case will definitelly guarantee next order to be smooth and correct because I believe Vadim will double check list of orders next time!!! I am in! (but need 53mm)

Tokareva, thank you for all your asistance and help, you really helped me few times along with this project, thank you, appreciated!


----------



## Okapi001

My watch cleared Customs today. Just out of curiosity, how much import duties (VAT etc.) do you guys paid, especially those from the EU?

Vadim declared 3000 RUB on the shipment and as I had to provide some proof of payment to the Customs, I sent the paypal invoice for the 4900 RUB I paid for shipping. So they charged me 20 EUR (22% VAT + import fee).


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> My watch cleared Customs today.


Mine was released from Russia today. Sat in Moscow for ten days. So I assume it's now traveling to Dubai and then onto Oz... that's how the knife got here. 

Fingers crossed it's soon. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> My watch cleared Customs today. Just out of curiosity, how much import duties (VAT etc.) do you guys paid, especially those from the EU?
> 
> Vadim declared 3000 RUB on the shipment and as I had to provide some proof of payment to the Customs, I sent the paypal invoice for the 4900 RUB I paid for shipping. So they charged me 20 EUR (22% VAT + import fee).


A bit more than that but we also get charged for the pleasure of the tax collection itself.

Luckily that charge isn't vatable 🥳


----------



## Okapi001

And on my wrist. Vadim sent the right one. With a cracked meteorite;-)


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> My watch cleared Customs today. Just out of curiosity, how much import duties (VAT etc.) do you guys paid, especially those from the EU?
> 
> Vadim declared 3000 RUB on the shipment and as I had to provide some proof of payment to the Customs, I sent the paypal invoice for the 4900 RUB I paid for shipping. So they charged me 20 EUR (22% VAT + import fee).


something like that by me too, in fact a bit less I think


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> And on my writs. Vadim sent the right one. With a cracked meteorite;-)
> 
> View attachment 16218213



The line through the 12? Mine has one of those but it isn't a crack. More a fault lines line or a change of surface. Looks good tbh


----------



## Kotsov

The face of mine also seems to have a noticeable clear coat applied.


----------



## Okapi001

I would say it's a Russian wabi sabi ;-)

I have no problem with the crack or the fault line or whatever it is. I just checked the watch on the timegrapher and it's excellent. Love it as it is.

I am in in line with the next group buy - titaninum case with some excotic metal dial perhaps.


----------



## Zany4

I am betting there’s a clear coat on the meteorite dials to seal the lume and prevent oxidation. Not sure if those are cracks, gaps, or seams of different metal within the meteorite material. Remember at some point the meteorite was a molten mass and then it got really hot a second time plummeting thru the atmosphere. Lots of opportunity for phase change. I would have even considered trading my muted pattern dial with white seconds hand for any of the red handed “cracked” ones with good patterns. It all gives the watch a one-of-a-kind character.


----------



## Chemistryale6910

tokareva said:


> So far there doesn't seem to be anywhere close to enough people interested to get the 30,000 price for 100 pieces.😒
> 
> I think those who are interested should be prepared for the 30 to 50 pieces prices.
> 
> I know that there are several more at watch.ru who are interested in the next purchase, but I don't see another* Big *purchase happening at this point. 🤔
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong.


If someone is interested in the next purchase how we can arrange that? I'm a little bit confused about alla the information on the post.
I'm interested in buy 2 watches, but I can't understand if this is a possibility in the near future. Thanks for the time..


----------



## tokareva

Chemistryale6910 said:


> If someone is interested in the next purchase how we can arrange that? I'm a little bit confused about alla the information on the post.
> I'm interested in buy 2 watches, but I can't understand if this is a possibility in the near future. Thanks for the time..


Thank you for your interest, hopefully the next purchase will start soon and it will be announced in a new thread, everything should be clear when it happens.


----------



## Chemistryale6910

tokareva said:


> Thank you for your interest, hopefully the next purchase will start soon and it will be announced in a new thread, everything should be clear when it happens.


Thank you, I hope we start soon, waiting good news ☺


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> I would say it's a Russian wabi sabi ;-)
> 
> I have no problem with the crack or the fault line or whatever it is. I just checked the watch on the timegrapher and it's excellent. Love it as it is.
> 
> I am in in line with the next group buy - titaninum case with some excotic metal dial perhaps.


Embracing the spirit of wabi sabi is useful for most things especially watches and new cars.

I think a really nice combination would be a titanium case with a damascus dial and a red second hand.


----------



## Kotsov

Zany4 said:


> I am betting there’s a clear coat on the meteorite dials to seal the lume and prevent oxidation. Not sure if those are cracks, gaps, or seams of different metal within the meteorite material. Remember at some point the meteorite was a molten mass and then it got really hot a second time plummeting thru the atmosphere. Lots of opportunity for phase change. I would have even considered trading my muted pattern dial with white seconds hand for any of the red handed “cracked” ones with good patterns. It all gives the watch a one-of-a-kind character.



I've got a feeling the "muting" is the effect of the clear coat.


----------



## Kotsov

Unfortunately my bronze 195 started stopping intermittently, now it is completely dead. I'll contact Vadim on Monday.


----------



## Red PeeKay

It's just landed in Oz.....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive

this is one of few I got and mentioned recently, I will not keep it probably because I did not realised when I paid, it has smaller crown from 195 series. So I am offering it. Really like the heated steel color tone, even better than bronze, and also the dial itself is very, very nice in this case. Not always fan of mokume, but this particular is just amazing, check:


----------



## Ligavesh

Deepdive said:


> this is one of few I got and mentioned recently, I will not keep it probably because I did not realised when I paid, it has smaller crown from 195 series. So I am offering it. Really like the heated steel color tone, even better than bronze, and also the dial itself is very, very nice in this case. Not always fan of mokume, but this particular is just amazing, check:
> View attachment 16225883
> 
> View attachment 16225885
> 
> View attachment 16225886


Nice - if I hadn't already had one 295 mokume ordered, I would've offered to buy it.


----------



## tokareva

Abulafia said:


> Wouldn't it be better to start a new thread?
> We get lost in this, there is too much information and too scattered.
> Maybe with a summary of the previous episodes...


You're probably right about that but I also don't want multiple threads about the collective purchase either.🤔

When the new purchase begins I'll start a new thread for it.


----------



## Red PeeKay

So as is Comrade Vadims habit...I ask him a question and he replies only with some photos that bear no relation to my question and offer no explanation as to what they are other than some funky new offerings from Zlatoust... and still didn't get an answer to my question... sigh 

A bit too funky for my liking.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Deepdive said:


> this is one of few I got and mentioned recently, I will not keep it probably because I did not realised when I paid, it has smaller crown from 195 series. So I am offering it. Really like the heated steel color tone, even better than bronze, and also the dial itself is very, very nice in this case. Not always fan of mokume, but this particular is just amazing, check:
> View attachment 16225883
> 
> View attachment 16225885
> 
> View attachment 16225886



Very nice


----------



## Red PeeKay

For those of you who are eschewing the titanium offer as a tad boring.... please consider one of these... Vadim is gunna have to pay me to wear one of these...


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> For those of you who are eschewing the titanium offer as a tad boring.... please consider one of these... Vadim is gunna have to pay me to wear one of these...
> View attachment 16227627



Errrr.,.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> For those of you who are eschewing the titanium offer as a tad boring.... please consider one of these... Vadim is gunna have to pay me to wear one of these...
> View attachment 16227627


It hasn't got any hands so are you sure it isn't the latest Raketa?


----------



## Atlantia

Red PeeKay said:


> So as is Comrade Vadims habit...I ask him a question and he replies only with some photos that bear no relation to my question and offer no explanation as to what they are other than some funky new offerings from Zlatoust... and still didn't get an answer to my question... sigh
> 
> A bit too funky for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


lol, _*a bit *_too funky?

What is that coating, did you get a description of the material yet?


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> Errrr.,.


Don't play coy, you know you'll end up buying one.
......or two.


----------



## tokareva

Atlantia said:


> lol, _*a bit *_too funky?
> 
> What is that coating, did you get a description of the material yet?


It's crystalized titanium, it's not a coating. The deal breaker for me would be the 265,000 rubles price😂, but if we order 100 it would be significantly less.😐

If enough are interested, maybe we can see about ordering regular titanium case watches with the crystalized dials.🤔


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> For those of you who are eschewing the titanium offer as a tad boring.... please consider one of these... Vadim is gunna have to pay me to wear one of these...
> View attachment 16227627


eh, I've seen worse things sold for much more money... there are buyers for everything


----------



## t3tan3k

I think the color choice is what makes this look odd - a nice dark teal anodize would look very nice I think


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> It's crystalized titanium, it's not a coating. The deal breaker for me would be the 265,000 rubles price😂, but if we order 100 it would be significantly less.😐
> 
> If enough are interested, maybe we can see about ordering regular titanium case watches with the crystalized dials.🤔


Ah, so presumably something to do with how the titanium alloy is cooled?
The colour must be anodising, after etching?
I've never seen titanium artificially coloured before. I like the pattern, it sort of looks like a tiny version of how galvanising looks. I think it would look better if they kept the metal grey.


----------



## Vassilybasil

I am thinking bronze case with green crystallized titanium dial.Am I crazy?in 46 mm of course to be able to wear it)))))


----------



## Kotsov

Atlantia said:


> Ah, so presumably something to do with how the titanium alloy is cooled?
> The colour must be anodising, after etching?
> I've never seen titanium artificially coloured before. I like the pattern, it sort of looks like a tiny version of how galvanising looks. I think it would look better if they kept the metal grey.


Aren't coloured titaniums used as coatings?


----------



## t3tan3k

Anodization achieves different colors by varying the thickness of oxide layer on a Titanium part. its not a coating


----------



## Kotsov

t3tan3k said:


> Anodization achieves different colors by varying the thickness of oxide layer on a Titanium part. its not a coating


I'm not an expert. I'm just familiar with coloured titanium coatings on knives. Might be anodised, might not.


----------



## tokareva

Here's a link with details about the process.
https://www.zlat-zchz.com/продукция-products/водолазные-часы-diving-watch/295чс-тдк/

crystalized titanium case


----------



## Atlantia

Well I knew nothing about anodising titanium either!


https://chemistrytalk.org/titanium-anodizing/


It's certainly different from the familiar anodising of aluminium. Apparently resulting in a lot harder finish as well, which is good as who would want to make a material as hard as titanium alloy more prone to scratches?
Do we know if that's what we are definately seeing with these watches?
In started to wonder if the anodising would obscure the crystalised pattern, especially if the titanium oxides were introduced rather than formed from the original material?
Could this be thermal oxidisation instead?

It's certainly an interesting process. The crystalised titanium is so beautiful, it's a shame to (IMHO) ruin it with such a ghastly colour palette. A silver/grey colour would look so much better.


----------



## Atlantia

tokareva said:


> Here's a link with details about the process.
> https://www.zlat-zchz.com/продукция-products/водолазные-часы-diving-watch/295чс-тдк/
> 
> crystalized titanium case


Hi Tokareva,

You posted while I was writing.
That's very interesting thank you. Looks like the creator of these cases is saying that he uses both anodising and thermal oxidisation.
And I've learned something, which is always good!

"Every day is a school day"

P.S. I agree, the price is certainly 'prohibitive' :-(


----------



## Vassilybasil

Lets ask Vadim if we could get those dials in the normal cases...


----------



## Chascomm

Vassilybasil said:


> Lets ask Vadim if we could get those dials in the normal cases...


...or the bezels


----------



## tokareva

Vassilybasil said:


> Lets ask Vadim if we could get those dials in the normal cases...


I'm sure we can, but I'm pretty sure it's going to require at least 30 people to order. I'll see if I can get an estimated price for 30 or 50.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I'm sure we can, but I'm pretty sure it's going to require at least 30 people to order. I'll see if I can get an estimated price for 30 or 50.


And the possible colours available?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Latest from Vadim is that shipping via UPS is 'difficult'. No idea why as Meranom and other's seem to manage it without problems but it would be hoping a bit for an extensive email from Vadim explaining the difficulties.

Oh well, I've admitted defeat and given him my brothers address in the UK. 

Good news is that means I will only have to pay whatever VAT UK decides to hit me with (which will be a lot less than Brazil import duty).

Bad news is a watch which was shaping up to be my Christmas present this year will now be my birthday present next June (assuming travel is OK then ) - along with the other 6 watches, assorted model railway stuff and some books that are waiting there too (we had planned to visit March last year, then March this year...).

Of course; this will make it tricky for me to join in the "it's very nice but not actually what I ordered discussions" until it's way too late.


----------



## Red PeeKay

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Latest from Vadim is that shipping via UPS is 'difficult'. No idea why as Meranom and other's seem to manage it without problems but it would be hoping a bit for an extensive email from Vadim explaining the difficulties.
> 
> Oh well, I've admitted defeat and given him my brothers address in the UK.
> 
> Good news is that means I will only have to pay whatever VAT UK decides to hit me with (which will be a lot less than Brazil import duty).
> 
> Bad news is a watch which was shaping up to be my Christmas present this year will now be my birthday present next June (assuming travel is OK then ) - along with the other 6 watches, assorted model railway stuff and some books that are waiting there too (we had planned to visit March last year, then March this year...).
> 
> Of course; this will make it tricky for me to join in the "it's very nice but not actually what I ordered discussions" until it's way too late.


Send it to me here in Oz... I've somehow managed to dodge the figurative "import taxes" bullet for years... most everything seems to slip past customs unscathed. 

I promise to look after it for you and mail it to you "well worn" and hence second hand.. shouldn't attract any duties...

On a further note, both my bronze lefties arrived today. 

The Damascus dial as ordered. 

The Makume without ornamentation (ordered and paid for).. sigh...

I'll let Vadim know.. Will try and negotiate free shipping as compensation for something else I ordered and should be ready to ship shortly. 

Getting late, will get some photos during daylight..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Red PeeKay said:


> Send it to me here in Oz... I've somehow managed to dodge the figurative "import taxes" bullet for years... most everything seems to slip past customs unscathed.
> 
> I promise to look after it for you and mail it to you "well worn" and hence second hand.. shouldn't attract any duties...
> 
> On a further note, both my bronze lefties arrived today.
> 
> The Damascus dial as ordered.
> 
> The Makume without ornamentation (ordered and paid for).. sigh...
> 
> I'll let Vadim know.. Will try and negotiate free shipping as compensation for something else I ordered and should be ready to ship shortly.
> 
> Getting late, will get some photos during daylight..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 I had thought of getting it sent to a mate in NSW but there's pretty much no parcel shipping between Oz and Brazil at the moment though and I'm likely to visit the UK before I make a trip back down under.


----------



## tokareva

This is interesting...the factory has apparently added the meteorite version to the regular catalog. Looks like we received quite a discount.


----------



## Okapi001

Approximately 60% discount, as it is.

So far, I am very satisfied with my bronze meteorite 46mm 195. It has kind of a steampunk vibe. Perfectly sized for my taste, to have a great presence on a wrist, while not being too big. Surprisingly accurate. I changed the strap for something more comfortable, and a lighter shade of brown.


----------



## Okapi001

I have to add that the legibility is great, due to the large size of numerals and hands and a good contrast with the gray dial. Lume is average, as far as the quality of the material is concerned, however, due to large numerals, it is actually fairly visible well into the night (provided it is charged in the evening).

I have one minor complaint, though - manual winding. I have to take off the watch, unwind the protecting cap and then it takes "forever" to wind up the watch completely. On the other hand, through this daily ritual, one gets more connected with the watch;-)

Anyway, while I bought the watch more as a curiosity, it turned out I like to wear it much more than I expected.

Now I hope some nice patina will develop soon;-)


----------



## t3tan3k

Yours may have a faulty automatic winding if you have to hand-wind it every day. I only done that 2 or 3 times since I got the watch like 3 months ago - and that was when I was setting the time after a period of disuse..


----------



## Red PeeKay

t3tan3k said:


> Yours may have a faulty automatic winding if you have to hand-wind it every day. I only done that 2 or 3 times since I got the watch like 3 months ago - and that was when I was setting the time after a period of disuse..


What he might mean is that when the watch has stopped it takes a lot of turns to get it going again. 

With most of my other watches it takes 6 to 7 turns and the second hand starts moving. 

Worth these ones a lot more. 

Once it's going it's okay. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Hmmm, I thought the watch is manual, not automatic.


----------



## Ligavesh

Didn't someone actually order manual ones? I think there were some orders for those.


----------



## t3tan3k

There was someone who was asking for a Raketa movement and was told they couldn’t do it. Pretty sure that one would have been automatic as well..


----------



## Okapi001

I don't know why I was under impression they are all manual. Perhaps because the original was manual. So, which movement is inside - Vostok 2415?


----------



## Okapi001

I put mine on the timegrapher. The line is a little wobbly , but otherwise it seems quite good.


----------



## Okapi001

Another update. I have just noticed the bronze watch has already started to leave a coloured trace on the skin of my wrist. So I put it on a bund strap.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> Another update. I have just noticed the bronze watch has already started to leave a coloured trace on the skin of my wrist. So I put it on a bund strap.
> View attachment 16238668


Hence why the majority of bronze watches on the market have non bronze metal case backs. 

I guess Zlatoust don't do a watch with a screw down back.

I have mine on an Erikas so at least there is some strap between the case back and my wrist... will see how green I get !

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Green wrist is part of the charm -even those with a stainless steel caseback or a display caseback leave you with a green wrist, although I'd imagine more so by Zlatoust.


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> There was someone who was asking for a Raketa movement and was told they couldn’t do it. Pretty sure that one would have been automatic as well..


There was definitely at least one order for a 194 - which is the manual version. 



Okapi001 said:


> I don't know why I was under impression they are all manual. Perhaps because the original was manual. So, which movement is inside - Vostok 2415?


I think it's a somewhat modified 2415.


----------



## t3tan3k

I haven't seen that on the list, not sure


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> I haven't seen that on the list, not sure


Maybe someone quit their order later on, I can't be bothered checking the list again, I'm sick of it already.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Can anyone remember if there was a member who received a Damascus dialed watch and noticed some rusting?? I thought there might have been and have been back through posts with no luck. Doesn't help now that any photos posted with Crapatalk don't show on the desktop version of WUS and vice versa...

I'm thought they posted a photo. If anyone remembers that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Can anyone remember if there was a member who received a Damascus dialed watch and noticed some rusting?? I thought there might have been and have been back through posts with no luck. Doesn't help now that any photos posted with Crapatalk don't show on the desktop version of WUS and vice versa...
> 
> I'm thought they posted a photo. If anyone remembers that would be great. Thanks




















At 1 o'clock. Interestingly I noticed the same brown 'stuff' on the damascus knife around the 'Z' logo - I swiped it off with my finger, haven't noticed it's appeared again.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 16239584
> 
> View attachment 16239583
> 
> 
> At 1 o'clock. Interestingly I noticed the same brown 'stuff' on the damascus knife around the 'Z' logo - I swiped it off with my finger, haven't noticed it's appeared again.


Wow amazing...that looks exactly like the watch Vadim just sent me... I mean even down to the patterns....

So clearly this watch got sent back and he happily accepted it. Didn't bother cleaning up the dial.... just repackaged and sent it to me... That is really, really disappointing!! 

And this on top of my makume not being engraved (when paid for)...

I've PM'ed you Ligavesh to find out if you sent it back and what Vadims response was. Thanks


----------



## reporterreporter

Has anyone else received an email from Vadim asking for a photo of the watch to confirm delivery?


----------



## Red PeeKay

reporterreporter said:


> Has anyone else received an email from Vadim asking for a photo of the watch to confirm delivery?


I only hear from Vadim when he demands payment or he has something to sell... otherwise nothing. 

Unless I'm prompting him, he doesn't even initiate shipping etc.

I email him and suddenly the watch is ready... the customer service there is clearly not a priority. Once he has my money... it's up to me to pursue.

And that appears to have been a common thread. 

It doesn't take Einstein to work out...send me the final spreadsheet.. make sure there are email addresses for all orders. I send everyone an email confirming the details of their order, and voila... happy campers all around. I make sure we make what you asked for... any queries I send you an email. I seriously don't think they can be that busy, and this was a large order. 

Keep in mind, many dropped out because of the shenanigans around the whole process. So if it had been smooth and timely...

Seriously, not that hard nor time consuming. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 16239584
> 
> View attachment 16239583
> 
> 
> At 1 o'clock. Interestingly I noticed the same brown 'stuff' on the damascus knife around the 'Z' logo - I swiped it off with my finger, haven't noticed it's appeared again.


Honestly I personally wouldnt mind that spot - it is likely left over "scale" from wire edm process, basically same concept as heat-treated bronzed steel cases. Looks like this damascus pattern is nice and sharp which is nice - mine is a lot less defined than this, but I like it as well


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> Honestly I personally wouldnt mind that spot - it is likely left over "scale" from wire edm process, basically same concept as heat-treated bronzed steel cases. Looks like this damascus pattern is nice and sharp which is nice - mine is a lot less defined than this, but I like it as well


I didn't order a damascus though, I'd ordered a mokume gane.


----------



## t3tan3k

Lol that would be a problem then! I meant it as a general comment on the dial - wouldn’t presume to tell people what they should and shouldn’t like or mind ))


----------



## Red PeeKay

So I will ask the question of Vadim. 

The mokume not engraved and paid for... happy to return and he can either engrave and send back, or send me another that's engraved. I paid for it, and it wasn't cheap. 

The Damascus, if I'm sending one back then two ain't much different in the same package... just swap out the dial for another... can't be that hard. 

Anyway here they are below. I know some would view the brown mark as "character", but I just can't "unsee" what has been seen if you know what I mean. It's like a bezel insert that is just out of alignment... for some, meh... for me...ahhh 

My OCD radar just goes off!























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

@Red PeeKay
Once the metal is polished, it is etched to reveal the layering of harder and softer material. The etch eats into the softer layers faster, creating a contrast of lighter (more resistant to the etch) and the darker layers that etch more quickly and create a slight texture as the corrosive liquid eats into the surface.
If the etch isn't washed off, neutralised and stabilised (in this case possibly sealed with a clear coating) the metal can oxidise.
You can see that the rust affects the darker areas more quickly.
The rust looks active and unless you're very lucky and it's totally sealed under some coating and completely airtight, it's potentially going to get worse.

I've done it myself. Poilshed and etched and when you next look at the metal, you've got rust. It's gutting!


----------



## Okapi001

Just out of curiosity - what are serial numbers you guys got? Mine bronze 195 is 0401.


----------



## Okapi001

I made a quick lume test. As a reference I choose Seiko Prospex (Samurai Padi version), as it has probably the best conventional lume. A while ago I made another test and it is a little better than a new Omega Planet Ocean.

Vodolaz is not as good, but nevertheless surprisingly good.

Immediately after charghing.









After 45 minutes.









And after additional hour (photos taken with different settings, so you can only compare differences withing each individual photo).


----------



## Red PeeKay

Atlantia said:


> @Red PeeKay
> Once the metal is polished, it is etched to reveal the layering of harder and softer material. The etch eats into the softer layers faster, creating a contrast of lighter (more resistant to the etch) and the darker layers that etch more quickly and create a slight texture as the corrosive liquid eats into the surface.
> If the etch isn't washed off, neutralised and stabilised (in this case possibly sealed with a clear coating) the metal can oxidise.
> You can see that the rust affects the darker areas more quickly.
> The rust looks active and unless you're very lucky and it's totally sealed under some coating and completely airtight, it's potentially going to get worse.
> 
> I've done it myself. Poilshed and etched and when you next look at the metal, you've got rust. It's gutting!
> View attachment 16242184


Thanks for that explanation Atlantia... I'll be incorporating that into my demand for a dial swap.

As you stated, there is no way of knowing if it's sealed and won't progress.... if I leave it for some time and it gets worse Vadim will in all likelihood deny all responsibility. Better to get on the front foot straight away. 

I'm not going to give him an option. Send me the return address, replace the mokume watch with what I paid for and swap out the Damascus dial for a clean one. Send back to me on their coin... I'll wear the return shipping from this end. 

Bloody annoying. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

So.. just noticed, this movement is non-hacking? Or am I doing something wrong? 

It's definitely automatic and not manual wind but can't get the seconds hand to stop. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> So.. just noticed, this movement is non-hacking? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> It's definitely automatic and not manual wind but can't get the seconds hand to stop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's non-hacking, it's based on the Vostok 2415 which is - non-hacking. The watch doesn't even have minute markers, why do you need hacking for?


----------



## Atlantia

Ligavesh said:


> It's non-hacking, it's based on the Vostok 2415 which is - non-hacking. The watch doesn't even have minute markers, why do you need hacking for?


It's as casual an approach to telling time as you can have with more than one hand!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> It's non-hacking, it's based on the Vostok 2415 which is - non-hacking. The watch doesn't even have minute markers, why do you need hacking for?


I'm still able to set the time against my app on the phone using the 12 as my setting marker....

And if I set it when it's about to turn over to any of the 5 minute markers, I can line up the time accurately. 

I just like my watches to start off calibrated to the second and see how fast or slow they run by eyeball rather than putting them on the timer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Bit of advice needed. I've been using the Damascus 195 continuously as I noticed it stopped once. It's done it two more times in the past couple of weeks. Always overnight and seems OK after a handwind.

Do I send it back to Vadim with the bronze meteorite?


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm still able to set the time against my app on the phone using the 12 as my setting marker....
> 
> And if I set it when it's about to turn over to any of the 5 minute markers, I can line up the time accurately.
> 
> I just like my watches to start off calibrated to the second and see how fast or slow they run by eyeball rather than putting them on the timer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


What I sometimes do by non-hacking watches is I set the minute hand accordingly regardless of what the second hand is doing - I've started doing that after wearing a Citizen A110 Chronometer, it doesn't have a second hand, just a lot of small markers on the minute scale, if you want to have the seconds shown you need to run the chrono constantly which makes no sense, so I've gotten used to just look at the minute hand. A mechanical watch will always have a deviation anyway after a while.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Bit of advice needed. I've been using the Damascus 195 continuously as I noticed it stopped once. It's done it two more times in the past couple of weeks. Always overnight and seems OK after a handwind.
> 
> Do I send it back to Vadim with the bronze meteorite?


Mmmm... funnily enough I've been wearing the Makume 295 the last few days until I get a direction from Vadim.

It's lost 15 min one day and this morning gained 20 min. Rather strange. 

When I put it on the timer it's + 8 sec face up and - 10 face down. So I wouldn't be expecting such variation over a 24 hour period. 

Not sure how robust this movement is compared to the Japanese Miyota or NH work horses. 

Interested in your opinions. 

On another note, a while back in this thread a suggestion was made to unscrew the bezel and pop the glass off to rotate the dial in a watch that came with an incorrectly facing crown. However someone suggested Zlatoust use a special system to compress the glass to get the bezel on which makes it near impossible to remove. Is this true? 

I ask because at some stage I may need to get the movement serviced which means getting the bezel off. Has anyone here actually removed the bezel to access the dial and movement? 

I really don't feel like sending it back to get serviced or repaired some time in the future. A lot easier to have a local watch maker do it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Bit of advice needed. I've been using the Damascus 195 continuously as I noticed it stopped once. It's done it two more times in the past couple of weeks. Always overnight and seems OK after a handwind.
> 
> Do I send it back to Vadim with the bronze meteorite?


I'm thinking about just returning the bronze.

I could ask Vadim but he is likely to be as forthcoming with advice as you lot are   

I've popped it on a watch winder after my holidays and it seems to be running OK nnow.


----------



## vesire

Red PeeKay said:


> Mmmm... funnily enough I've been wearing the Makume 295 the last few days until I get a direction from Vadim.
> 
> It's lost 15 min one day and this morning gained 20 min. Rather strange.
> 
> When I put it on the timer it's + 8 sec face up and - 10 face down. So I wouldn't be expecting such variation over a 24 hour period.
> 
> Not sure how robust this movement is compared to the Japanese Miyota or NH work horses.
> 
> Interested in your opinions.
> 
> On another note, a while back in this thread a suggestion was made to unscrew the bezel and pop the glass off to rotate the dial in a watch that came with an incorrectly facing crown. However someone suggested Zlatoust use a special system to compress the glass to get the bezel on which makes it near impossible to remove. Is this true?
> 
> I ask because at some stage I may need to get the movement serviced which means getting the bezel off. Has anyone here actually removed the bezel to access the dial and movement?
> 
> I really don't feel like sending it back to get serviced or repaired some time in the future. A lot easier to have a local watch maker do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I heared its hard to unscrew.. but not impossible
On my last 2 i unscrew by hand... werent thight at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I'm thinking about just returning the bronze.
> 
> I could ask Vadim but he is likely to be as forthcoming with advice as you lot are
> 
> I've popped it on a watch winder after my holidays and it seems to be running OK nnow.


Which way does this movement wind? Both ways or clockwise / counter clockwise?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> I heared its hard to unscrew.. but not impossible
> On my last 2 i unscrew by hand... werent thight at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, No luck with hands on my two... unless I'm puny?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Which way does this movement wind? Both ways or clockwise / counter clockwise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Both ways.


----------



## tokareva

More crystalized titanium. I really like the teal/turquoise color dial.


----------



## RFollia

Comrades, just a question
Did you all receive your timepieces?
I am still missing all my Vodolazes. Received an email from Sergey asking about the watches, wether I had receivd them or not. After that another email from Vadim asking me to wait.
And 1 month ago another email from Sergey. But my watches haven't arrived yet.
Best regards


----------



## Vassilybasil

Totally agree!
that dial plus may be bezel in regular titanium case)))


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> Just out of curiosity - what are serial numbers you guys got? Mine bronze 195 is 0401.


0443 & 0456 both bronze 295's.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

RFollia said:


> Comrades, just a question
> Did you all receive your timepieces?
> I am still missing all my Vodolazes. Received an email from Sergey asking about the watches, wether I had receivd them or not. After that another email from Vadim asking me to wait.
> And 1 month ago another email from Sergey. But my watches haven't arrived yet.
> Best regards


No, recieved the 295 but with a wrong dial (damascus, I'd ordered mokume gane), returned it, since then nothing.


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Comrades, just a question
> Did you all receive your timepieces?
> I am still missing all my Vodolazes. Received an email from Sergey asking about the watches, wether I had receivd them or not. After that another email from Vadim asking me to wait.
> And 1 month ago another email from Sergey. But my watches haven't arrived yet.
> Best regards


I'm still waiting for two watches.


----------



## RFollia

S


tokareva said:


> I'm still waiting for two watches.


So we both are in the same league. Best regards


----------



## Kotsov

I've now sent my bronze meteorite back so am waiting again


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> More crystalized titanium. I really like the teal/turquoise color dial.
> 
> View attachment 16253326
> 
> View attachment 16253325
> 
> View attachment 16253324
> 
> View attachment 16253327
> 
> View attachment 16253323


Reminds me a bit of a galvanised garage door or dustbin. The grey not the blues obviously.

My preference would be the grey dial in a standard titanium case. I'm not sure the blues are right for a manly mens watch for men.


----------



## Vassilybasil

green!
and green bezel!
Cant wait to hear if it is reasonably priced to dream about it....


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just sent back both of mine. 

The Makume game to be etched or replaced with one that is. 

The Damascus to have the dial replaced with one that has no rust...sigh

Still waiting on an extra I ordered... supposedly ready..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

I want the gray crystallized titanium case with silver dial!


----------



## Red PeeKay

t3tan3k said:


> I want the gray crystallized titanium case with silver dial!


You know you can also get gold dials! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

Lol not a gold guy )) gilt hands could be cool tho


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> You know you can also get gold dials!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Wot? Any pictures?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Wot? Any pictures?


Sadly no...Vadim asked me if I wanted a solid gold or silver case or silver or gold dial.... I'm not that rich...

They can do an engraved silver bracelet...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Sadly no...Vadim asked me if I wanted a solid gold or silver case or silver or gold dial.... I'm not that rich...
> 
> They can do an engraved silver bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I dread to think how much...

Vadim showed me some colour ed titanium cases and the prices were eye watering.

I love these Zlatousts but there is a limit in terms of decoration and price. 

Some of the pieces get too far away from a functional watch with a very basic russian movement.

But a least it does have the pedigree of the company and the fact that the case and movement are made in Russia


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Sadly no...Vadim asked me if I wanted a solid gold or silver case or silver or gold dial.... I'm not that rich...
> 
> They can do an engraved silver bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


lol he's such a great seller - he still hasn't delivered the watches ordered but he constantly suggests that you order more, extravagant titanium, zirconium, now silver and gold at that 🤣


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Wot? Any pictures?


Okay, so going back over all the photos Vadim has sent me trying to extract every last dollar/ruble I have...

Here is a silver bracelet and I suspect silver cased watch... no price.. if you have to ask you clearly can't afford..










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, so going back over all the photos Vadim has sent me trying to extract every last dollar/ruble I have...
> 
> Here is a silver bracelet and I suspect silver cased watch... no price.. if you have to ask you clearly can't afford..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I'm sure I can't afford  

The case lugs do look like the 194 I have just out of interest.


----------



## Atlantia

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay, so going back over all the photos Vadim has sent me trying to extract every last dollar/ruble I have...
> 
> Here is a silver bracelet and I suspect silver cased watch... no price.. if you have to ask you clearly can't afford..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I actually like the etched case and bracelet. It looks like etched stainless steel in that picture.
BUT! Even if the price was $50, this iwould still be a watch that has a very niche appeal.
Like a fair few Russian watches, it's a bit 'sudden' for most mainstream western tastes. 

I find myself wondering how much that's going to weigh? About the same as normal watch... if it was made from DU!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I'm sure I can't afford
> 
> The case lugs do look like the 194 I have just out of interest.


Well then Kotsov, what about Vadim's latest offer just to hand...

"A dial made of gold of the highest standard will cost 65,000 rubles. If you are interested."

Well are you in? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Well then Kotsov, what about Vadim's latest offer just to hand...
> 
> "A dial made of gold of the highest standard will cost 65,000 rubles. If you are interested."
> 
> Well are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I can't say I'm not tempted. What case size and materials?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I can't say I'm not tempted. What case size and materials?


That I don't know. I'm trying to imagine what would work with a gold embossed dial...a dark to black Damascus case, an embossed ss case... or if you're really decadent...a solid silver embossed case... that would look quite smart particularly if the silver embossing patinas.

Don't think you'd get much change out of 100,000 rubles for that last one

As always Comrade Vadim was quite succinct and brief in his communication. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> That I don't know. I'm trying to imagine what would work with a gold embossed dial...a dark to black Damascus case, an embossed ss case... or if you're really decadent...a solid silver embossed case... that would look quite smart particularly if the silver embossing patinas.
> 
> Don't think you'd get much change out of 100,000 rubles for that last one
> 
> As always Comrade Vadim was quite succinct and brief in his communication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Titanium I think. Ying and Yang of heavy and light metals.

Brevity is Vadims middle name. Two words is a conversation.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Titanium I think. Ying and Yang of heavy and light metals.
> 
> Brevity is Vadims middle name. Two words is a conversation.


A whole sentence and he's chewing your ear off! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Here's a silver dial blank


----------



## Okapi001

I wonder how would look a bronze case with a gold dial.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> I wonder how would look a bronze case with a gold dial.


A bit too "goldy" for my liking. Could be better if you actively darken the patina early to get a nice contrast in the case. 

I think you can also get the dials (both silver and gold) patterned..a bit like below which might make it interesting. 










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well, two watches now on their way back to Russia for either replacement or "correction".

However another inbound.. not part of this buy... still sitting in Moscow. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

What "extra" did you buy. Did Vadim tempt you?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> What "extra" did you buy. Did Vadim tempt you?


Perhaps... when it arrives I will share...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Perhaps... when it arrives I will share...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Had better not be another "Big Silver" he promised me exclusivity


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> he promised me exclusivity


Did he write 'Silver watch. Exclusivity.' ?


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Did he write 'Silver watch. Exclusivity.' ?


Just about.

I asked if there would be any others made and the answer was...





















No


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Just about.
> 
> I asked if there would be any others made and the answer was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No


Define "others"....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Define "others"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Is that what you have?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Is that what you have?


 Same but different.... I'll leave it at that... yours is still unique. 😉


----------



## Red PeeKay

Now this looks good... but expensive I reckon. Different.. would stand out...


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Now this looks good... but expensive I reckon. Different.. would stand out...
> View attachment 16261006


I think Vadim sent me something similar. I think it was about £2,600


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Same but different.... I'll leave it at that... yours is still unique. 😉


But is mine the only one that is unique?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I think Vadim sent me something similar. I think it was about £2,600


Oww... That hurts...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> But is mine the only one that is unique?


If Vadim says so..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Having given up trying to get mine delivered to Brazil it is now allegedly on it's way to the UK. It cleared export customs in Yekaterinburg on the 17th and ever since then Russia Post reports helpfully that it's in Russia. I think Vadim might have had some input in the design of the tracking system


----------



## Red PeeKay

Interesting. I ordered a watch outside of this buy with the assurance from Vadim that it would be ready in time to make it to Oz before the 19th Dec (Ordered beginning October).

I email him 2 weeks back asking if it's ready...yes. Just checking the movement. A week later... is it ready for shipping? Oh how would you liked the dial? 

WTF? It's supposed to be ready? 

When I push the issue... I get a tracking number a week ago... but interestingly when I look it up it says "Tracking number assigned, shipment not yet accepted by Russian Post". It's been sitting like that for over a week. 

So I'm going to assume that the watch isn't actually ready. Vadim has generated a shipping slip but hasn't submitted the parcel for postage... I'm being stalled. 

Seriously, it's not going to get here till well after I leave for holidays and not back for a couple of months. The two watches I am returning are already half way back to Russia and I sent them three days ago with Oz post... for half the cost of what I pay from Russia.

Grrrr... customer service my backside! 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting. I ordered a watch outside of this buy with the assurance from Vadim that it would be ready in time to make it to Oz before the 19th Dec (Ordered beginning October).
> 
> I email him 2 weeks back asking if it's ready...yes. Just checking the movement. A week later... is it ready for shipping? Oh how would you liked the dial?
> 
> WTF? It's supposed to be ready?
> 
> When I push the issue... I get a tracking number a week ago... but interestingly when I look it up it says "Tracking number assigned, shipment not yet accepted by Russian Post". It's been sitting like that for over a week.
> 
> So I'm going to assume that the watch isn't actually ready. Vadim has generated a shipping slip but hasn't submitted the parcel for postage... I'm being stalled.
> 
> Seriously, it's not going to get here till well after I leave for holidays and not back for a couple of months. The two watches I am returning are already half way back to Russia and I sent them three days ago with Oz post... for half the cost of what I pay from Russia.
> 
> Grrrr... customer service my backside!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




I got a pleasant surprise at the return postage too. £14 tracked and signed. 

Mind you it seems to have disappeared into a black hole too


----------



## Red PeeKay

So the saga continues..I email Vadim querying why my watch hasn't been accepted by Russian post...a shipping order had been created and he sent me the tracking number nearly two weeks ago..

Typical response... you send 4900 rubles for shipping...errr, I paid full price for this one and the web site says free shipping...

No I gave you a discount... really? Must have be like 1% off! 

So why didn't you let me know earlier... like two weeks ago when I said I wanted it in Oz before the 19th Dec...as agreed. 

Oh, he had concerns about the accuracy of the movement so replaced it. 

So when was he going to let me know? Some time next year?

He's normally red hot when YOU have to pay. I'm getting a bit sick of all the bullmanure that seems to be constantly fed out at that end. 



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

lol I don't even have _any _news about my watches, but I have a lot of other stuff on my mind so I tend to forget about them


----------



## Kotsov

11 days in transit for mine but the tracking stops at GBLALA. 

Radio silence.......


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> 11 days in transit for mine but the tracking stops at GBLALA.
> 
> Radio silence.......


Mine suddenly showed up in Poland and then Netherlands. Parcel Force tracking shows it's ultimate destination is UK but just says "exported from Russia". Track17 has the status as 'delivered' (in Netherlands)! WTF?

Just received email from Vadim; a man of very few words it translates as: Awaiting the addressee at the place of delivery

Que? He had that before it was even posted.

Either the man is trying to do everything himself and is seriously overworked/stressed, or he's sub contracted fullfilment and shipping to the local pre-school.


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> 11 days in transit for mine but the tracking stops at GBLALA.
> 
> Radio silence.......


It seems to me that postage both ways to Russia follows the same general formula. It has tracking for a weeks or so, then seems to dissapear and then suddenly gets delivered at around the 2 week mark, with the tracking sometimes taking a while to update the delivery confirmation.
Is the parcel showing on Russia post yet?
I wouldn't worry too much until it's been off the radar for a week or so. Even then, you might just get a message from the recipient telling you that it's arrrived.

Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

...mine were delivered to my brothers house just after my previous posts...

As far as I can tell from my brother's photos I actually got what I ordered!


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ...mine were delivered to my brothers house just after my previous posts...
> 
> As far as I can tell from my brother's photos I actually got what I ordered!


Результат


----------



## Kotsov

Atlantia said:


> It seems to me that postage both ways to Russia follows the same general formula. It has tracking for a weeks or so, then seems to dissapear and then suddenly gets delivered at around the 2 week mark, with the tracking sometimes taking a while to update the delivery confirmation.
> Is the parcel showing on Russia post yet?
> I wouldn't worry too much until it's been off the radar for a week or so. Even then, you might just get a message from the recipient telling you that it's arrrived.
> 
> Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


My return was posted in deepest darkest Yorkshire on the 22nd of November. Flown out of the UK from Heathrow on the 23rd. World class really.

Then nothing.....



It's only a watch


----------



## Atlantia

Kotsov said:


> My return was posted in deepest darkest Yorkshire on the 22nd of November. Flown out of the UK from Heathrow on the 23rd. World class really.
> 
> Then nothing.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a watch


Your stoicism and patience is frankly Guru-esq!


----------



## Red PeeKay

So whilst whiling away the time awaiting the arrival of my watches I indulged myself in a smaller distant cousin..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

It lives! My meteorite has cleared Russian customs


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> It lives! My meteorite has cleared Russian customs


Errr... not quite my friend... don't be getting ahead of yourself until it is in hand and exactly what you ordered... you may end up with my returned rusty Damascus yet 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Errr... not quite my friend... don't be getting ahead of yourself until it is in hand and exactly what you ordered... you may end up with my returned rusty Damascus yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Or "Lightly Patinad Damascus" if Vadim ever used three words together...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> Or "Lightly Patinad Damascus" if Vadim ever used three words together...


Had he ever used three words together? He writes as if he's sending a telegram.


----------



## Okapi001

When I got my watch, I sent him an e-mail, informing him the watch has arrived and that it is OK. And I got a most unusual reply, in my English translation:
"I cannot call myself a good or kind person, but I always keep my word and I am a decent person. I hope that you have no hard feelings towards me. "


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Okapi001 said:


> When I got my watch, I sent him an e-mail, informing him the watch has arrived and that it is OK. And I got a most unusual reply, in my English translation:
> "I cannot call myself a good or kind person, but I always keep my word and I am a decent person. I hope that you have no hard feelings towards me. "


Interesting response! I too sent a similar email to confirm receipt and that all was OK. 
His reply? "Download"


----------



## Kotsov

Sounds like a sorry for the hassle to me.

Maybe with a hint of vodka


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> When I got my watch, I sent him an e-mail, informing him the watch has arrived and that it is OK. And I got a most unusual reply, in my English translation:
> "I cannot call myself a good or kind person, but I always keep my word and I am a decent person. I hope that you have no hard feelings towards me. "


Well, we will see... let the games begin. 

I ordered a watch outside of this deal with the understanding it would arrive before the end of November... in the interim I sent my two incorrect watches back. 

Getting close to the end of Nov and no despatch...I email... oh checking the movement. 

Check again, get a tracking number. No movement for two weeks, check again...oh I need h to pay shipping. Do so.

Another tracking number. No movement. Ask again. Oh, not happy with the movement. Shows me a Mokume nothing like I want, will this suit as a replacement for one I'm sending back. No... not what I ordered. Just engrave what I sent back and change out the rusty Damascus dial... not that f#$% hard... really. Oh okay that's good. 

Still no movement. What's wrong now I ask? Oh having trouble getting the paperwork in order. 

And then the penny drops. 

Vadim is stalling. He's waiting until my returns have arrived, fix what's required and then ship the lot back on my expense. See... cunning, he doesn't have to pay shipping this way! 

And what's more, 3 watches coming through customs won't attract attention will it? 

I'm starting to really get sick of this. If all three arrive I'll be most unhappy because I'll be on leave for a couple of months, hence why I wanted the one sent early. 

His stalling is going to cost me. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

It's arrived in Zlatoust. Just needs to get to Vadims apartment.

Really strange tracking a parcel going the other way.

How is everyone else's going?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> It's arrived in Zlatoust. Just needs to get to Vadims apartment.
> 
> Really strange tracking a parcel going the other way.
> 
> How is everyone else's going?


Well, mine is considerably closer to you than me! But my brother did send me a live picture of it so I see could it ticking! It's still ticking in the photo...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> It's arrived in Zlatoust. Just needs to get to Vadims apartment.
> 
> Really strange tracking a parcel going the other way.
> 
> How is everyone else's going?


My returns have arrived in Mother Russia...Moscow so still have a ways to go. 

My inbound is also in Moscow awaiting international clearance...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> My returns have arrived in Mother Russia...Moscow so still have a ways to go.
> 
> My inbound is also in Moscow awaiting international clearance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That's good isn't it. Means Vadim isn't combining into one parcel.

He has mentioned that, for whatever reason, he can only post a certain number of parcels.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> That's good isn't it. Means Vadim isn't combining into one parcel.
> 
> He has mentioned that, for whatever reason, he can only post a certain number of parcels.


Well at least it means he's going to have to fix the two I'm sending back and ship then back at the companies expense. 

I'll be interested to see how close the real thing is to what I ordered for my extra watch..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Vadim sent me the following photo... Any ideas on what the dial could be made of? 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Vadim sent me the following photo... Any ideas on what the dial could be made of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Enriched unobtanium?


----------



## RFollia

Kotsov said:


> It's arrived in Zlatoust. Just needs to get to Vadims apartment.
> 
> Really strange tracking a parcel going the other way.
> 
> How is everyone else's going?


No news so far.... My watches must be in the assembly line waiting for a bunch of meteorite to arrive and do the dial...
Best regards


----------



## Kotsov

Tracked to Vadims apartment. Not bad service from the British and Russian Post offices for the price.


----------



## vesire

Red PeeKay said:


> Vadim sent me the following photo... Any ideas on what the dial could be made of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thats skeleton dial, quite ugly
Sent me too











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

vesire said:


> Thats skeleton dial, quite ugly
> Sent me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've cut the rusty bits out though.


----------



## Kotsov

Vadim messaged. Watch needs a new movement which they are fitting


----------



## tokareva

I think this is what Vadim has in mind for the next collective purchase, a 295 titanium case with195 bezel , Seymchan meteorite dial. I'll try to add a video.


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> Thats skeleton dial, quite ugly
> Sent me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, your photo is clearer... boy that is a whole lot of fugly ain't it. 

Think I've gotta agree with Kotsov.. that might be the Damascus I sent back with all the rust cut away! 

Or maybe that's a meteorite where all the cracked bits have fallen off? The next meteorite offering perhaps? 

That seriously looks like the work of a 4 year old pre-schooler...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I think this is what Vadim has in mind for the next collective purchase, a 295 titanium case with195 bezel , Seymchan meteorite dial. I'll try to add a video.
> View attachment 16303963


That is nice, it's visibly different. The "bits" of meteorite are blocky rather than shards.

Mind you don't know the difference between a 195 and a 295 case tbh...

A titanium damascus would be nice.


----------



## tokareva

An interesting development... I just got a message from Vadim, he said we could choose a red second hand, *and *choose between turquoise, blue, or red phosphor.😮😎


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> An interesting development... I just got a message from Vadim, he said we could choose a red second hand, *and *choose between turquoise, blue, or red phosphor.😮😎



Red phosphor would be interesting


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> An interesting development... I just got a message from Vadim, he said we could choose a red second hand, *and *choose between turquoise, blue, or red phosphor.


Referring to..? The case, hands or dial? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Referring to..? The case, hands or dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I took it as the dial numeral and the hands.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> I took it as the dial numeral and the hands.


I did too but now @Red PeeKay has asked the question... ...trouble with Vadim's communications is that they do tend to be vague.


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I did too but now @Red PeeKay has asked the question... ...trouble with Vadim's communications is that they do tend to be vague.


Just a touch


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Referring to..? The case, hands or dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well he didn't specifically say, but following the historical production technique of the Zlatoust factory and watch production in general, I would assume that it would be the numbers on the dial and hands... I've never seen a luminescent case.🙄😂


----------



## Kotsov

Vadim has stopped sending me pictures of his latest project. Not sure if that a good of bad thing


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Well he didn't specifically say, but following the historical production technique of the Zlatoust factory and watch production in general, I would assume that it would be the numbers on the dial and hands... I've never seen a luminescent case.


Hmm, but I'm thinking back to those...very bright cases he showed us...I think photos of the final product are in order. 

Perhaps a message to Vadim in Vadimspeak..

Photo. Send. You. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

On a lighter note... my package has now cleared customs in Moscow and should get sent to Oz in the next month or two..

My return package made it to Zlatoust... nothing since. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmm, but I'm thinking back to those...very bright cases he showed us...I think photos of the final product are in order.
> 
> Perhaps a message to Vadim in Vadimspeak..
> 
> Photo. Send. You.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lose the "You" it's unnecessary and too specific


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> Lose the "You" it's unnecessary and too specific


"Send" is right out too


----------



## Kotsov

Photo


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Photo


Too many letters....a simple

?

Would suffice. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well, this doesn't look like its going to end well...

Addressed it per Vadims instructions (my two watches I'm returning and the below has appeared on my tracking notice)

Hope they can sort it out or at the very least send them back. 










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, this doesn't look like its going to end well...
> 
> Addressed it per Vadims instructions (my two watches I'm returning and the below has appeared on my tracking notice)
> 
> Hope they can sort it out or at the very least send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, this doesn't look like its going to end well...


You should alert Vadim, as only he can contact the local post office.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okapi001 said:


> You should alert Vadim, as only he can contact the local post office.


I sent him a email, probably far too many words... at least 4 sentences... should just said

!



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Red PeeKay said:


> I sent him a email, probably far too many words... at least 4 sentences... should just said
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well I'll be damned... he responded within a minute of my sending my overly verbose email with a full sentence in reply ... I'm gunna need a stuff drink after that! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

What did he say?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> What did he say?


Приветствую. Я заберу часы сегодня сам. Не беспокойтесь. Нужно было отправить обычной почтой, тогда бы я уже получил часы.

"Greetings. I'll pick up the watch myself today. Do not worry. It was necessary to send by regular mail, then I would have already received the watch."

Errr, but I did send it by regular mail... just with tracking added. I think all those superfluous words after "Greetings" confused him and he started babbling

Oh, and the watch he sent me by regular mail is still sitting in Moscow....I don't expect to see it until the end of next month. It's taken a month just to get there. Hate to think where it would be if he sent it express! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Приветствую. Я заберу часы сегодня сам. Не беспокойтесь. Нужно было отправить обычной почтой, тогда бы я уже получил часы.
> 
> "Greetings. I'll pick up the watch myself today. Do not worry. It was necessary to send by regular mail, then I would have already received the watch."
> 
> Errr, but I did send it by regular mail... just with tracking added. I think all those superfluous words after "Greetings" confused him and he started babbling
> 
> Oh, and the watch he sent me by regular mail is still sitting in Moscow....I don't expect to see it until the end of next month. It's taken a month just to get there. Hate to think where it would be if he sent it express!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hmm. He is an enigma wrapped in a mystery.

Would a picture of my unique Silver watch help?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Hmm. He is an enigma wrapped in a mystery.
> 
> Would a picture of my unique Silver watch help?


It would help even more if you sent it to me as a Christmas gift 

On a brighter note, my two returns now sit with Vadim. I'll be interested to see what the resolution is...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Приветствую. Я заберу часы сегодня сам. Не беспокойтесь. Нужно было отправить обычной почтой, тогда бы я уже получил часы.
> 
> "Greetings. I'll pick up the watch myself today. Do not worry. It was necessary to send by regular mail, then I would have already received the watch."
> 
> Errr, but I did send it by regular mail... just with tracking added. I think all those superfluous words after "Greetings" confused him and he started babbling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the watch he sent me by regular mail is still sitting in Moscow....I don't expect to see it until the end of next month. It's taken a month just to get there. Hate to think where it would be if he sent it express!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hmm. He is an enigma wrapped in a mystery.

Would a picture of my unique Silver watch help


Red PeeKay said:


> It would help even more if you sent it to me as a Christmas gift
> 
> On a brighter note, my two returns now sit with Vadim. I'll be interested to see what the resolution is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 

He does seem to try his best tbh.


----------



## Red PeeKay

So not only are Vadims messages very economical but they are also getting somewhat cryptic... the latest from Vadim upon receiving the two watches I have sent back... one for engraving and one to have the rusty Damascus dial replaced...

Сообщите о неисправностях в часах.

"Report faults in your watch."

Now what is that supposed to mean? I enclosed a letter with pictures outlining the issues I wanted rectified. 

I am confused. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Merry Christmas to you all, it's Christmas day here today down under, hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow. 










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Who hasn't received watches ordered for the collective purchase? I need to know what models.

I'm not referring to the ones who are waiting for an exchange/ repair, etc.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> So not only are Vadims messages very economical but they are also getting somewhat cryptic... the latest from Vadim upon receiving the two watches I have sent back... one for engraving and one to have the rusty Damascus dial replaced...
> 
> Сообщите о неисправностях в часах.
> 
> "Report faults in your watch."
> 
> Now what is that supposed to mean? I enclosed a letter with pictures outlining the issues I wanted rectified.
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I had the same repeat email just before Xmas...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I had the same repeat email just before Xmas...


Did you answer? I'm thinking I will communicate in future using emoji's...



I think my response is clear? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Who hasn't received watches ordered for the collective purchase? I need to know what models.
> 
> I'm not referring to the ones who are waiting for an exchange/ repair, etc.


I haven't received anything apart from the engraved 295 with a damascus dial a few months ago that I sent back because I'd ordered an engraved 295 with a mokume gane dial. Other than that, 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, 195 bronze meteorite - never even heard of them.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received anything apart from the engraved 295 with a damascus dial a few months ago that I sent back because I'd ordered an engraved 295 with a mokume gane dial. Other than that, 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, 195 bronze meteorite - never even heard of them.


TBH Ligavesh, I ended up hounding Vadim...asking how my watches were going (which included a description of exactly what I had ordered - which didn't help getting my exact requests, however I did we up with two watches).

I attached screenshots of my payments to him. It seemed to keep the momentum up. 

Good luck. I feel for you. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received anything apart from the engraved 295 with a damascus dial a few months ago that I sent back because I'd ordered an engraved 295 with a mokume gane dial. Other than that, 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, 195 bronze meteorite - never even heard of them.





Ligavesh said:


> I haven't received anything apart from the engraved 295 with a damascus dial a few months ago that I sent back because I'd ordered an engraved 295 with a mokume gane dial. Other than that, 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, 195 bronze meteorite - never even heard of them.


Let me see if I understand correctly, you have never received two watches for the collective purchase? A 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, and a 195 bronze meteorite?


----------



## Ligavesh

tokareva said:


> Let me see if I understand correctly, you have never received two watches for the collective purchase? A 195 engraved steel meteorite with engraved bracelet, and a 195 bronze meteorite?


Correct, I've only received the one 295 (with a wrong dial). I spoke to Vadim when I returned the watch, I mentioned specifically what I have ordered, with a screenshot of the spreadsheet including the orders in Russian (so he definitely knows what my orders were). Since then nothing though, no emails.


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> TBH Ligavesh, I ended up hounding Vadim...asking how my watches were going (which included a description of exactly what I had ordered - which didn't help getting my exact requests, however I did we up with two watches).
> 
> I attached screenshots of my payments to him. It seemed to keep the momentum up.
> 
> Good luck. I feel for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have a lot of other stuff on my mind to worry about, but I guess one of these days I'll have to 'remind' Vadim about my orders.


----------



## tokareva

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks. I have a lot of other stuff on my mind to worry about, but I guess one of these days I'll have to 'remind' Vadim about my orders.


Im going to remind him for you...😂


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Im going to remind him for you...😂


Can't we push that to a full reminder of everything that's outstanding. 

Would be nice to get closure so we can do the same thing again


----------



## Danilao

Friends, my Zlatoust (which I received wrong, with the crown on the right instead of the left) has stopped working. 

I'm sorry but, with all due respect to comrade Tokareva, this buying group has been the worst rip-off I've been involved in since I've been passionate about watches. 

Those who have not participated in this group take into account the bad experience and think very well before thinking about buying a Zlatoust and dealing with those characters


----------



## RFollia

Well, I only received the kitchen timer and the Damascus Knive
From the collective purchase i'm missing:
-195АИЖ2.810.084= часы 195АИЖ-с (Победа П195 c красной звездой). so the Pobeda p195 with red star
-192 ЧС (диаметр 60мм.) стекло минеральное. 192 60mm with mineral glass
-195 ЧС циферблат: Из метеорита Муонионалуста зав. головка 9 часов, без автоподзавода (если возможно). стекло минеральное (если возможно), . 195 CHS meteorite, steel crown at 9 if possible not automatic
-195 ЧСБ (диаметр 46мм.) без автоподзавода (если возможно) 1шт.с заводной головкой 9 часов
циферблат: стандартный 196 CHS bronze crown at 9 if possible not automatic
-Ремень в сборе 17АИЖ6.834.002.- 4шт.- plus 4 straps

I received several enquiries from Sergey asking me whether I received my order and another mail from Vadim 30th august stating "don't worry your order is being prepared".
But no more news so far.
Best regards


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Friends, my Zlatoust (which I received wrong, with the crown on the right instead of the left) has stopped working.
> 
> I'm sorry but, with all due respect to comrade Tokareva, this buying group has been the worst rip-off I've been involved in since I've been passionate about watches.
> 
> Those who have not participated in this group take into account the bad experience and think very well before thinking about buying a Zlatoust and dealing with those characters


I'm sorry about that, Daniele, fortunately it should still be under warranty, hopefully they will correct the issue with the crown at the same time as the repair.


----------



## Atlantia

Danilao said:


> Friends, my Zlatoust (which I received wrong, with the crown on the right instead of the left) has stopped working.
> 
> I'm sorry but, with all due respect to comrade Tokareva, this buying group has been the worst rip-off I've been involved in since I've been passionate about watches.
> 
> Those who have not participated in this group take into account the bad experience and think very well before thinking about buying a Zlatoust and dealing with those characters


@Danilao

Now I wasn't a buyer, but I've followed the thread (on and off) as it turned into this epic.
It looks as thought the purchase was set up in a way that left buyers without any protections, rights or recourse.
Buyers were completely reliant on the vendors honesty, the quality of their product and efficiency of their business practices.

When things went wrong for some and those affected reported problems of communication with the vendor (including added costs to resolve mistakes made by the vendor, delays and obfucation) the only 'leverage' left, is the strength of the forum group and the potential for this to affect future business for the vendor.

I fully understand that a lot of buyers have received their watches and are happy with them and I'm sure reading the problems of others, they are all breathing a sigh of relief for that.

But for those who haven't received theirs, or have encountered problems of the vendors making, perhaps now all participants in this project should stand together and make it absolutely clear to the vendor that their business will not be promoted here until and unless they make resolving those problems a priority.


----------



## t3tan3k

I had a good experience dealing with Zlatoust. My 195 looks great and works well, but I have had other Vostok movements stop soon after purchase before. You should send it for warranty service or just pay someone to fix it locally, which may be easier depending on where you’re located.

also, did you know these dials are rotatable? It’s pretty simple and you may not even have to take the hands off. You can make it left winding or right winding in 5 minutes. Good luck


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I'm sorry about that, Daniele, fortunately it should still be under warranty, hopefully they will correct the issue with the crown at the same time as the repair.


Considering the vicissitudes of those who have sent their watches back (at their own expense), I do not take this hypothesis into consideration. 
Moreover, I have no receipt, other than the one concerning a gift given to Vadim's son, to show if the watch is lost during shipping…

I will have the watch fixed by my trusted watchmaker at my expense, perhaps even rotating the dial as suggested by T3t3nk

Vadim has offered to solve the problem but, frankly, I have no desire to make this already funny story, which has been going on for almost two years now, even more heartbreaking. 

Enough. 
For me, the experience with Zlatoust was the worst in twenty years of collecting watches


----------



## Kotsov

I could just blub.

But I'm a man, it's a watch, so I won't.


----------



## Danilao

Double blube


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> I could just blub.
> 
> But I'm a man, it's a watch, so I won't.


Do not worry, dear, we are in a discussion forum and you can blub as much as you want without fear of us mistaking you for a woman


----------



## Danilao

t3tan3k said:


> also, did you know these dials are rotatable? It’s pretty simple and you may not even have to take the hands off. You can make it left winding or right winding in 5 minutes. Good luck


How did you open the case? 
I don't think it's easy to unscrew the bezel


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I don't think it's easy to unscrew the bezel


You aren't passing any of the tests


----------



## t3tan3k

There are two ways you could try - but before that - just try laying the watch on the carpet, pressing on the crystal with your thumb and trying to unscrew the bezel with your other hand.

one other potential way is to put several layers of tape around the bezel and use the vise to _carefully_ grab onto it, then turn the watch case to unscrew.

the second way is to cut out a round piece out of thick cardboard or neoprene liner or something like that, put it on the crystal, tape up the back of the watch and compress _carefully_ in a vise and then unscrew the bezel by hand while the crystal gasket is compressed.

neither should require much vise compression, but use your common sense, since you would be doing this strictly at your own risk :-D


----------



## Danilao

t3tan3k said:


> There are two ways you could try - but before that - just try laying the watch on the carpet, pressing on the crystal with your thumb and trying to unscrew the bezel with your other hand.
> 
> (…)


After reading the first few lines I was already drenched in sweat for how I would have ruined the watch. 
I will explain your techniques to my watchmaker. 

For now, the watch works only for a few hours, on alternate days, exclusively with manual winding and with the aid of two strong, well-aimed blows


----------



## Red PeeKay

Danilao said:


> After reading the first few lines I was already drenched in sweat for how I would have ruined the watch.
> I will explain your techniques to my watchmaker.
> 
> For now, the watch works only for a few hours, on alternate days, exclusively with manual winding and with the aid of two strong, well-aimed blows


Some time back I posted a link to a video where they used a cap off a jar and some silicon to attach it to the bezel. Gave them the necessary leverage to unscrew it. 

The silicon peeled off easily after. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> After reading the first few lines I was already drenched in sweat for how I would have ruined the watch.
> I will explain your techniques to my watchmaker.
> 
> For now, the watch works only for a few hours, on alternate days, exclusively with manual winding and with the aid of two strong, well-aimed blows


Daniele, don't forget that you will need to get new hands, they can only be used one time. You should ask Vadim to give you a set free of charge because the watch is under warranty. Personally I would go ahead and get two sets, just to be safe.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Daniele, don't forget that you will need to get new hands, they can only be used one time. You should ask Vadim to give you a set free of charge because the watch is under warranty. Personally I would go ahead and get two sets, just to be safe.


Thanks Tok, I didn't take that into account. 
Not wanting to have anything to do with Zlatoust anymore, my watch will remain with the crown on the wrong side :-/


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Thanks Tok, I didn't take that into account.
> Not wanting to have anything to do with Zlatoust anymore, my watch will remain with the crown on the wrong side :-/


Well if your watchmaker is going to fix the movement, he should be able to rotate the dial while he's in there.


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> Thanks Tok, I didn't take that into account.
> Not wanting to have anything to do with Zlatoust anymore, my watch will remain with the crown on the wrong side :-/


Have you tried stamping your feet. Or holding your breath until you go red?

Seriously though why don't you just send it back as you would any other watch?


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Seriously though why don't you just send it back as you would any other watch?


You aren't passing any of the tests


----------



## Red PeeKay

Danilao said:


> You aren't passing any of the tests


Tests? There are tests? 

But I've done no study! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Tests? There are tests?
> 
> But I've done no study!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It looks like it starts with being able to take a jam jar lid off.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> It looks like it starts with being able to take a jam jar lid off.


Yeah well then the Nth Americans here are stuffed then... they be wondering what jam be! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Yeah well then the Nth Americans here are stuffed then... they be wondering what jam be!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


God preserve us


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> Friends, my Zlatoust (which I received wrong, with the crown on the right instead of the left) has stopped working.
> 
> I'm sorry but, with all due respect to comrade Tokareva, this buying group has been the worst rip-off I've been involved in since I've been passionate about watches.
> 
> Those who have not participated in this group take into account the bad experience and think very well before thinking about buying a Zlatoust and dealing with those characters


Hello Dani, 

I just noticed that my zlatoust also is working bad 

I always wind the watch (like 15 or 20 crown turns) and use the watch for about 1 day, and the watch is working well like this.

But now im trying to charge the watch without winding the crown, and the watch doesn't wind 

Did Vadim offered some solutions without sending it back?


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Daniele, don't forget that you will need to get new hands, they can only be used one time. You should ask Vadim to give you a set free of charge because the watch is under warranty. Personally I would go ahead and get two sets, just to be safe.


Hello tok, 

Why do you think the hands can only be used one time?


----------



## Fergfour

Red PeeKay said:


> Yeah well then the Nth Americans here are stuffed then... they be wondering what jam be!


Maybe the joke went over my head but everyone in America knows what jam is.


----------



## Ligavesh

Seems it's good I haven't received my watches yet, maybe they'll sort out their issues till I get them, fingers crossed.


----------



## Danilao

Victorv said:


> Hello Dani,
> 
> I just noticed that my zlatoust also is working bad
> 
> I always wind the watch (like 15 or 20 crown turns) and use the watch for about 1 day, and the watch is working well like this.
> 
> But now im trying to charge the watch without winding the crown, and the watch doesn't wind
> 
> Did Vadim offered some solutions without sending it back?


Hi Vik!
Of course! He offered me many alternative options, I will list the most advantageous below: 

send the watch back;
send the watch back at my expense;
send the watch back and wait for months for its return;
send the watch back and hope it will not be lost during the journey;
send the watch back and pay customs duties again;
send the watch back and pray to some deities for everything to be okay


----------



## tokareva

Victorv said:


> Hello tok,
> 
> Why do you think the hands can only be used one time?


Well that's just what I've heard in the past, I can't give you a specific example though.


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> Hi Vik!
> Of course! He offered me many alternative options, I will list the most advantageous below:
> 
> send the watch back;
> send the watch back at my expense;
> send the watch back and wait for months for its return;
> send the watch back and hope it will not be lost during the journey;
> send the watch back and pay customs duties again;
> send the watch back and pray to some deities for everything to be okay


Well, not a good solution for me either ( i dont want to send it to Russia again and pay duties again), so i'm going to use it manualwind and when the movement finally brokes, i will try to service it.

The truth is that is a bit sad


----------



## Victorv

tokareva said:


> Well that's just what I've heard in the past, I can't give you a specific example though.


Thank you so much Tok, its nice to know it


----------



## Kotsov

I'd say that they must have received a bad batch of movements.

But then again when Tok and myself ordered a couple of Zlatousts a while ago his was faulty too. These were manual winds.

And then again (again) the silver and the titanium ones I got were spot on.

I received a message from Vadim saying they were on holiday until the 11th and they'll look at my watch then.


----------



## tokareva

Vadim told me they are trying to figure out what is causing the problems with the movements, that's why there is a delay of the watches for those who haven't received them yet, including myself.


----------



## Danilao

I am really happy to have invested my money in helping Vadim solve the problems in the factory. 

So mine is not a broken watch but a precious prototype, I only realized it now…


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Vadim told me they are trying to figure out what is causing the problems with the movements, that's why there is a delay of the watches for those who haven't received them yet, including myself.


Oooo, hope he hasn't then sent me a dud movement that I will have to return....

On a related note, my "special one off" order (heh heh  looking at you Kotzov) landed in Oz on the 28th Dec.... and it's just sitting there. No movement, no clearance. So close yet so far..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> I am really happy to have invested my money in helping Vadim solve the problems in the factory.
> 
> So mine is not a broken watch but a precious prototype, I only realized it now…


When is your birthday Danilao? We'll light candles and say a few prayers for our watch-martyr - of course I'll do it 2 weeks later cause I'm orthodox and we do everything by the orthodox calendar.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> When is your birthday Danilao? We'll light candles and say a few prayers for our watch-martyr - of course I'll do it 2 weeks later cause I'm orthodox and we do everything by the orthodox calendar.


Boy, I've gotta say, this is one of the toughest crowds on this forum. Talk about taking no prisoners! 

Lucky we've all got thick skins here 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Ligavesh said:


> When is your birthday Danilao? We'll light candles and say a few prayers for our watch-martyr - of course I'll do it 2 weeks later cause I'm orthodox and we do everything by the orthodox calendar.


I thank you comrade, however I have never understood you lovers of divinity. 
These candles would be more useful to set fire to the factory or, if you have a heart devoted to forgiveness, to produce those cases with unwatchable colors


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I thank you comrade, however I have never understood you lovers of divinity.
> These candles would be more useful to set fire to the factory or, if you have a heart devoted to forgiveness, to produce those cases with unwatchable colors


You don't have to light the candle. 

You could just put it somewhere to cheer you up


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Vadim told me they are trying to figure out what is causing the problems with the movements, that's why there is a delay of the watches for those who haven't received them yet, including myself.


If that's the case and it's an external supplier problem I feel for Vadim a bit. 

He will be wanting an easy transaction too.


----------



## vesire

Fact is thats a crapy movement, if they fix that watch is perfecr beater, tank

Movements ofcourse are outsoursed and its a cheap movement, no hack, small reserve , bad accuracy and fragile..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Danilao said:


> I thank you comrade, however I have never understood you lovers of divinity.
> These candles would be more useful to set fire to the factory or, if you have a heart devoted to forgiveness, to produce those cases with unwatchable colors


to be honest I'm not really religious, but I still appreciate your sacrifice... although I won't appreciate it as much if my watches also stop working (when/if they come)


----------



## Ligavesh

vesire said:


> Fact is thats a crapy movement, if they fix that watch is perfecr beater, tank
> 
> Movements ofcourse are outsoursed and its a cheap movement, no hack, small reserve , bad accuracy and fragile..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well for the prices they're charging, if the movements are no good, then they better put better movements in


----------



## vesire

Ligavesh said:


> well for the prices they're charging, if the movements are no good, then they better put better movements in


In Russia you dont change movement, movement changes you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> Fact is thats a crapy movement, if they fix that watch is perfecr beater, tank
> 
> Movements ofcourse are outsoursed and its a cheap movement, no hack, small reserve , bad accuracy and fragile..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the good news is that the Vostok movement is easy to source and relatively cheap to purchase. 

The bad is that there is some concern around trying to get to the movement given its a mono- bloc design. Seems there are conflicting views on how easy it is to get the bezel off. 

And now add to that the possibility that you'll break the hands trying to get them off. 

Not so simple to fix. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> I guess the good news is that the Vostok movement is easy to source and relatively cheap to purchase.
> 
> The bad is that there is some concern around trying to get to the movement given its a mono- bloc design. Seems there are conflicting views on how easy it is to get the bezel off.
> 
> And now add to that the possibility that you'll break the hands trying to get them off.
> 
> Not so simple to fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Both the bezel and the hand issue are anecdotal as far as I can see. Perhaps as The factory or Vadim?


----------



## tokareva

The movement is a modified Vostok movement, it contains parts made at the Zlatoust factory.


----------



## Okapi001

tokareva said:


> The movement is a modified Vostok movement, it contains parts made at the Zlatoust factory.


Any details? What parts? Do we have any photo of the modified movement?


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Any details? What parts? Do we have any photo of the modified movement?


Sorry, no


----------



## Chascomm

Okapi001 said:


> Any details? What parts? Do we have any photo of the modified movement?


The stem release perhaps?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> The movement is a modified Vostok movement, it contains parts made at the Zlatoust factory.


Well, If it's a Vostok with "other bits" then I'm going to assume if the movement turns up its toes at some stage you could replace it with another stock Vostok without the "bits".

The moment size, thickness and shape shouldn't vary should it? As long as you know what base model Vostok movement Zlatoust modified, just order the same one. 

I assume that would work? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

The modified stem release, if it is, could be a problem. As the watch doesn't have a case back, it must be reachable from the dial side of the movement.


----------



## Atlantia

If it is Vostok parts causing the problems (which seems the prime suspect), then surely the peripheral/added Zlatoust parts could simply be removed and re-used on a donor movement?
For someone with skills of course. I can't imagine that the added parts are too far within the mechanism?
Of course the worse scenario would be if it is the added parts causing the problems.


----------



## Atlantia

Okapi001 said:


> The modified stem release, if it is, could be a problem. As the watch doesn't have a case back, it must be reachable from the dial side of the movement.


Unless the removal of the oversized crown and perhaps something behind, allows for the entire movement/dial hands/etc, with the original stem, to be lifted up and removed intact?


----------



## Okapi001

Atlantia said:


> Unless the removal of the oversized crown and perhaps something behind, allows for the entire movement/dial hands/etc, with the original stem, to be lifted up and removed intact?


The crown itself is in fact not oversized.


----------



## Kotsov

Okapi001 said:


> The crown itself is in fact not oversized.


It's still manly though...


----------



## Atlantia

Okapi001 said:


> The crown itself is in fact not oversized.


Interesting, I take it there is no grub screw or other potential solution that would allow the crown to be removed to allw the stem to pass through the case?

As for the bezel, perhaps a rubber strap wrench could just about get a grip on it?

















Strap Wrench Set | Toolstation


Sizes: up to 100mm (4") and up to 150mm (6").




www.toolstation.com


----------



## tokareva

Red PeeKay said:


> Well, If it's a Vostok with "other bits" then I'm going to assume if the movement turns up its toes at some stage you could replace it with another stock Vostok without the "bits".
> 
> The moment size, thickness and shape shouldn't vary should it? As long as you know what base model Vostok movement Zlatoust modified, just order the same one.
> 
> I assume that would work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well I don't think so, otherwise Zlatoust wouldn't have needed to modify the movement to begin with.🙄😅

I'm not sure but I think it has something to do with moving the larger hands that are on the Zlatoust, it seems like I recall someone say that Zlatoust parts make up about 30% of the hybrid movement.

The good news is that they are still relatively inexpensive, I asked Vadim how much a new movement would cost and it was less than $100


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> The good news is that they are still relatively inexpensive, I asked Vadim how much a new movement would cost and it was less than $100


It seems to me that it's worth a lot, a lot less, anyway


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure but I think it has something to do with moving the larger hands that are on the Zlatoust.


I thought in Russia the hands ordered the movement to move... and if it didn't comply it got slapped.

I assumed that's why it was non-hacking...Russian movements hack you and not the other way around. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Some of you might find this interesting, and it's actually available for purchase if you can't live without it. An experimental 195 bronze with some kind of cut away Damascus dial.

Can anyone see what's different from the standard Vostok movement?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Some of you might find this interesting, and it's actually available for purchase if you can't live without it. An experimental 195 bronze with some kind of cut away Damascus dial.
> 
> Can anyone see what's different from the standard Vostok movement?
> 
> View attachment 16358280


I've seen that in a SS dial... damn ugly. Looks like bits have fallen off the dial 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Looks like bits have fallen off the dial



And not in a good way...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> And not in a good way...


See, this is a way of doing it well although it's still not my cup of tea...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> See, this is a way of doing it well although it's still not my cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Need eye bleach.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Need eye bleach.


Yeah, I've got to say I'm not a fan of skeletonised dials... unless what is underneath is spectacular...meh..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldostol

Nicola911 said:


> TBH doesn't look very nice





tokareva said:


> In other news, Vadim said he will be offering a hybrid model in addition to the Seymchan meteorite dials for the next collective purchase. It's titanium with bronze bezel and crown, and mokume dial. Looks very nice
> 
> Yes, I know that many are still waiting for their watches, including myself.
> 
> View attachment 16105891
> View attachment 16105892
> View attachment 16105893
> View attachment 16105894


Is possible to buy it? 

Thanks a lot

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Toldostol said:


> Is possible to buy it?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


Is it possible to buy the titanium with bronze? I don't know, Vadim seems to keep changing his mind about what the next purchase is going to include, I'm having a hard time getting a clear answer to what will be available.🙄


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Is it possible to buy the titanium with bronze? I don't know, Vadim seems to keep changing his mind about what the next purchase is going to include, I'm having a hard time getting a clear answer to what will be available.


ROFL 

Now why doesn't that surprise me 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Okapi001 said:


> The modified stem release, if it is, could be a problem. As the watch doesn't have a case back, it must be reachable from the dial side of the movement.


It is reachable, you can see a slot in the dial at the stem side. That is also one reason I still have 9 o'clock crown instead of 3 o'clock.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Rimmed762 said:


> It is reachable, you can see a slot in the dial at the stem side. That is also one reason I still have 9 o'clock crown instead of 3 o'clock.


oops. As a left hander who wears watches on the right wrist I purchased mine with a 3 o'clock crown... ...if I'd know that slot was to access the crown release before I ordered I'd probably stick with 9 o'clock too. Still, I only have myself to blame as I didn't think of asking anyone at the time.


----------



## Okapi001

Rimmed762 said:


> It is reachable, you can see a slot in the dial at the stem side. That is also one reason I still have 9 o'clock crown instead of 3 o'clock.


But is that true for the standard movement also, or just for the modified, used by the Agat factory?

The question here is, is it possible to exchange the movement in the Vodolaz for the standard Vostok movement.


----------



## taike

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> oops. As a left hander who wears watches on the right wrist I purchased mine with a 3 o'clock crown... ...if I'd know that slot was to access the crown release before I ordered I'd probably stick with 9 o'clock too. Still, I only have myself to blame as I didn't think of asking anyone at the time.


Crown at 3 has slot at 3


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov... your watch still remains one of a kind my friend...

Just as my new addition does as well...

Interestingly the watch came with the rubber strap... it doesn't get much cheaper or agricultural... but it does come with what appears to be some uniquely Russian features... strap wrist spikes! 

Obviously in Russia you hammer the strap spikes into your wrist to stop it slipping around! 






























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

taike said:


> Crown at 3 has slot at 3


So it does! I had mine delivered to my brother's address in the UK 'cos Russia Post can't deliver to South America so couldn't take a look at my watch (completely forgetting he'd sent me a photo of it... ...which confirms the slot is at 3). Phew! That's a relief.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Kotsov... your watch still remains one of a kind my friend...
> 
> Just as my new addition does as well...
> 
> Interestingly the watch came with the rubber strap... it doesn't get much cheaper or agricultural... but it does come with what appears to be some uniquely Russian features... strap wrist spikes!
> 
> Obviously in Russia you hammer the strap spikes into your wrist to stop it slipping around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lovely.

I knew Vadim wouldn't speak with forked tongue. Or speak much really tbh.

Case brass? But what is the dial?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I knew Vadim wouldn't speak with forked tongue. Or speak much really tbh.
> 
> Case brass? But what is the dial?


Yep, case bronze with a silver dial (Well I'm assuming it's silver, that's what I paid for... could be scuffed up aluminium for all I know). Vadim was pushing me to have the crown made of silver as well...nah. 

I had an option to have the dial embossed. Glad I didn't go that option. And of course all of that for a price!

The pleasing thing was all was as I ordered 

Of course now the game begins getting my two returns back! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Okapi001 said:


> But is that true for the standard movement also, or just for the modified, used by the Agat factory?
> 
> The question here is, is it possible to exchange the movement in the Vodolaz for the standard Vostok movement.


I haven't opened one, so I am not aware.

Somewhere on this thread is a video that shows Zlatousts "Pobedas" movement. 

My guess is that every (or most of) part(s) can be taken straight from Vostok. But it is just a guess.


----------



## Rimmed762

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> oops. As a left hander who wears watches on the right wrist I purchased mine with a 3 o'clock crown... ...if I'd know that slot was to access the crown release before I ordered I'd probably stick with 9 o'clock too. Still, I only have myself to blame as I didn't think of asking anyone at the time.


I would like to get another dial for mine. There is something with crown at nine that grinds my gears. And grinding is not synchromesh. 😁


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Kotsov... your watch still remains one of a kind my friend...
> 
> Just as my new addition does as well...
> 
> Interestingly the watch came with the rubber strap... it doesn't get much cheaper or agricultural... but it does come with what appears to be some uniquely Russian features... strap wrist spikes!
> 
> Obviously in Russia you hammer the strap spikes into your wrist to stop it slipping around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lovely.

I think you were right not to get the silver crown. It would detract from the effect of the silver dial against the bronze,


----------



## Kotsov

According to Vadim my bronze meteorite is fixed and ready


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> According to Vadim my bronze meteorite is fixed and ready


Although the next message is that he doesn't have any money for postage...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Although the next message is that he doesn't have any money for postage...


 really.....

I'm just wondering.... is this a little project he is running on the side as opposed officially through the factory? 

I ask because if you buy a watch through their website it's free shipping...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

Shipping is never free, sometimes its just included in the price


----------



## Odessa200

t3tan3k said:


> Shipping is never free, sometimes its just included in the price


to ship from Russia to, lets say, USA is about 10$. To ship from USA to Russia is about 30$. Same distance .

now, interestingly enough, I have a parcel that was shipped from Russia to USA (label clearly reads USA, I have a photo) but Russian post office picked Poland as a destination county instead. My guess is that it is cheeper for Russian post to fly a parcel to Poland. What did Poland do? Of course they send to Germany. Now it is Germany problem to fly the parcel across the ocean… Nicely done. Of course all this can be an honest mistake but a conspiracy seeking guy in my brain keeps saying: ‘nope, it is a big plan that allows Russian post to save money and screw people who rely on them’


----------



## t3tan3k

Most things are more expensive in US than in Russia, including shipping. It is more expensive for USPS to get a parcel to Moscow than it is for Russian Post to get a parcel to New York.. And since the destination country does the in-country delivery from the port of entry for free - you get a situation where shipping from US you are paying for the pricier one of the two legs of the trip, but shipping from Russia - the priciest leg of the trip is free. Tracked shipment within US itself is ~$15-20 so that's where the mysterious difference in price likely comes from.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Odessa200 said:


> to ship from Russia to, lets say, USA is about 10$. To ship from USA to Russia is about 30$. Same distance .
> 
> now, interestingly enough, I have a parcel that was shipped from Russia to USA (label clearly reads USA, I have a photo) but Russian post office picked Poland as a destination county instead. My guess is that it is cheeper for Russian post to fly a parcel to Poland. What did Poland do? Of course they send to Germany. Now it is Germany problem to fly the parcel across the ocean… Nicely done. Of course all this can be an honest mistake but a conspiracy seeking guy in my brain keeps saying: ‘nope, it is a big plan that allows Russian post to save money and screw people who rely on them’


From memory I was charged approx $90 Aus to ship the watch from Russia to Aus.

I sent my watches back to Russia from Aus, express post with Auspost for $40 Aud. And Vadim complained, reckoned I should have sent it normal post! 

Someone's making money! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Was anybody else charged for the return of a repaired watch?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Odessa200 said:


> Of course all this can be an honest mistake but a conspiracy seeking guy in my brain keeps saying: ‘nope, it is a big plan that allows Russian post to save money and screw people who rely on them’


Possibly not. I think there are not enough flights from Russia at the moment for the post to make use off so they've resorted to trucking things (given the length of time it took) to Poland and then to another EU country for onward shipping.

My Zlatoust which I had sent to my Brother in the UK (Russia Post can't ship to Brazil!?) went from Russia to Poland then Netherlands whereupon Russia Post changed its status to 'Delivered'! Fortunately Royal Mail tracking reassured me slightly as they knew about the deliver and also had it marked as in Netherlands but in transit. It spent a week in Netherlands before suddenly arriving on my brothers doorstep unannounced.

Doesn't help me much as German Post can't send parcels to Brazil at the moment either; all has to be upgraded to DHL Express.


----------



## Danilao

Kotsov said:


> Although the next message is that he doesn't have any money for postage...


He could ask his son, he should have several


----------



## Odessa200

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Possibly not. I think there are not enough flights from Russia at the moment for the post to make use off so they've resorted to trucking things (given the length of time it took) to Poland and then to another EU country for onward shipping.
> 
> My Zlatoust which I had sent to my Brother in the UK (Russia Post can't ship to Brazil!?) went from Russia to Poland then Netherlands whereupon Russia Post changed its status to 'Delivered'! Fortunately Royal Mail tracking reassured me slightly as they knew about the deliver and also had it marked as in Netherlands but in transit. It spent a week in Netherlands before suddenly arriving on my brothers doorstep unannounced.
> 
> Doesn't help me much as German Post can't send parcels to Brazil at the moment either; all has to be upgraded to DHL Express.


Mine is sitting in Germany for a month now. I am not sure if I will ever see it


----------



## Kotsov

After I pointed out that I'd already paid postage on the watch twice already Vadim asked me for my address again.

So hopefully it's on its way...


----------



## Kotsov

Watch now on its way and moving.

Does anyone else have anything not received or back with Vadim for repair. Might be worthwhile pushing him to start the return as soon as possible just in case things get disrupted by the situation in Ukraine?


----------



## Ligavesh

I have received nothing (not even an email) since I've returned the 295 with the wrong dial (some 4-5 months ago).


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I have received nothing (not even an email) since I've returned the 295 with the wrong dial (some 4-5 months ago).


You need to politely keep the pressure on with Vadim I think.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Watch now on its way and moving.
> 
> Does anyone else have anything not received or back with Vadim for repair. Might be worthwhile pushing him to start the return as soon as possible just in case things get disrupted by the situation in Ukraine?


I'm currently on leave away from Oz, will start applying the heat when I get back in March... ain't no-one be able to receive the watches if they arrived now... although if shipped now I reckon I might still beat them back! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Wow, what watch is that if I may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

laredy26 said:


> Wow, what watch is that if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't ask


----------



## laredy26

Ligavesh said:


> don't ask


Lol someone isn’t having a Good Friday . Cheer up mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

laredy26 said:


> Lol someone isn’t having a Good Friday . Cheer up mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well I suggest you ask comrade @Danilao about it, he's way more cheerful about the whole thing


----------



## Kotsov

It's back. Everything done and dusted for me. Very happy.


----------



## Kotsov

When is the next one starting.

I'm in...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> When is the next one starting.
> 
> I'm in...


Masochist...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> You need to politely keep the pressure on with Vadim I think.


He said they would 'deal' with my watches in February, though he didn't mention what year


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> He said they would 'deal' with my watches in February, though he didn't mention what year


You need to push him.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> You need to push him.


Maybe I could threaten with a Blitzkrieg. Btw, it was interesting that to my email he replied: 'what watches had you ordered?' - when just a few emails back, a couple of months ago, in the same 50+ emails thread I'd detailed what exactly I had ordered; I just copy/pasted that email again.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> Maybe I could threaten with a Blitzkrieg. Btw, it was interesting that to my email he replied: 'what watches had you ordered?' - when just a few emails back, a couple of months ago, in the same 50+ emails thread I'd detailed what exactly I had ordered; I just copy/pasted that email again.


He does seem quite forgetful.. often he'll come back at you asking what you want and quoting a price to supply a new item... either a new sales trick or just plain...

As you've done Ligavesh... you just cut and paste previous emails and attach all relevant payment screen shots.. he gets it after a while..

Oh and don't worry, I have all of this and more in front of me, he has two of my returns to rectify and return. I've heard nothing since an email confirming receipt of the two watches. 

Once I'm close to returning to Oz in mid March, I'll get onto him. I foolishly and delusionally still believe if I hammer him now he mighty actually get them done and posted before I return. 

I really need to be back in Oz to receive them. But of course IRL they will take months to get sorted and shipped. 

And I'll probably end up having to wear the return shipping..sigh. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Perseverance and words of one syllable are key.

Does anyone else have anything outstanding?

Did Danilao get his pink fur cased lampredotto dialled version in the end?


----------



## Danilao

I admit, I made the wrong choice, despite Vadim's brilliant mastery, the movement in human bones covered in pink fur did not prove to be up to the situation. 

However, if Comrade Kotsov organizes a buying group for pen*s cases* in galvanized titanium, I will be by his side, or rather, better still, I will be behind him…




* WUS censors me, technically I think it's called "koteka"


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> I admit, I made the wrong choice, despite Vadim's brilliant mastery, the movement in human bones covered in pink fur did not prove to be up to the situation.
> 
> However, if Comrade Kotsov organizes a buying group for pen*s cases* in galvanized titanium, I will be by his side, or rather, better still, I will be behind him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * WUS censors me, technically I think it's called "koteka"


We prefer the more urbane cod piece on this side of Channel. The Scottish have their sporran but I don't think it's in the same league. It's more for keeping things other than your ***** in.

Has their been any further suggestion on what the next offer from Vadim and his son and girlfriend might be?


----------



## Kotsov

@Danilao @Ligavesh Have you got your watches now?


@AardnoldArrdvark were you waiting for something?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Kotsov said:


> @Danilao @Ligavesh Have you got your watches now?
> 
> 
> @AardnoldArrdvark were you waiting for something?


Not waiting for anything; my watches were delivered to my brother in the UK.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> @Danilao @Ligavesh Have you got your watches now?
> 
> 
> @AardnoldArrdvark were you waiting for something?


No, not a peep.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> No, not a peep.


I also have not heard from Comrade Vadim regarding my 2 returns...I will begin to harass him shortly...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

I've sent an email to Vadim on whether the latest events would affect the delivery of my watches - his answer: 'Don't worry.'


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I've sent an email to Vadim on whether the latest events would affect the delivery of my watches - his answer: 'Don't worry.'


Don't worry
Be happy.


----------



## RFollia

Still no news about my order. Nothing received so far. Last email received in august. Is anyone olse in the same league?


----------



## tokareva

RFollia said:


> Still no news about my order. Nothing received so far. Last email received in august. Is anyone olse in the same league?


I'm still waiting too. 😞


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'm still waiting too.


Me three...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Vodolaz has a surprisingly good lume. Any info on what is used - superluminiva or some Russian stuff?


----------



## tokareva

Okapi001 said:


> Vodolaz has a surprisingly good lume. Any info on what is used - superluminiva or some Russian stuff?


Russian, Luminophore fv-540d


----------



## KoperViking

My best wishes that you’ll receive your very well deserved watches soon my friends!! 👏


----------



## tokareva

I'm not sure what's going on with this whole thing, but I received a message from Vadim...

" All watches that were sent to me have been repaired. Shipping time to the US is currently 5-6 weeks."

I didn't realize that deliveries to the US from Russia were even possible.🤷


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with this whole thing, but I received a message from Vadim...
> 
> " All watches that were sent to me have been repaired. Shipping time to the US is currently 5-6 weeks."
> 
> I didn't realize that deliveries to the US from Russia



Are you still waiting for yours?


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Are you still waiting for yours?


Yes, are you?


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with this whole thing, but I received a message from Vadim...
> 
> " All watches that were sent to me have been repaired. Shipping time to the US is currently 5-6 weeks."
> 
> I didn't realize that deliveries to the US from Russia were even possible.


I'm still waiting for my two returns to be rectified and returned. 

No word from Vadim as to their status. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Yes, are you?


I got them a while back. Long before the current issues started.


----------



## Ligavesh

Shipments from Russia are going through - my main concern is how they'll manage to get them through German customs - even if I have to pay 19 VAT on them, just looking for a proof of transaction would be a pain in the a**... Last shipment went through smoothly, but it was just one watch (which I sent back because it had the wrong dial)... oh, and then the knife.


----------



## Red PeeKay

This one still getting a lot of wrist time, whilst awaiting the return of the other two siblings from Comrade 









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

In other news...Vadim sent me this test report for 76 atmospheres. Maybe somebody can translate it?


----------



## Odessa200

It says that in 2016 they tested a case with sapphire crystal and the crystal broke down at 76 atm that is the pressure at 760 meters.


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> It says that in 2016 they tested a case with sapphire crystal and the crystal broke down at 76 atm that is the pressure at 760 meters.


Thank you for that translation, comrade. I thought it was some new achievement, now I'm wondering why they are just now releasing this information... 🤔🤷


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Thank you for that translation, comrade. I thought it was some new achievement, now I'm wondering why they are just now releasing this information... 🤔🤷


In case you try swimming at 761 metres.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> In case you try swimming at 761 metres.


Very true. So much useless testing is done and presented as something desirable… . How about something more practical like playing a volleyball, golf, or a tennis match and measuring accuracy deviation. This is something regular people are engaged into.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> In case you try swimming at 761 metres.


Hmm, maybe referencing a recent sinking then?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Interesting. Finally got a reply from Vadim regarding the state of my two returns..."ready to ship"

... Okay... so ship...watcha waiting for? Sigh I suspect there will come an email shortly... return shipping to be paid is...

Their screw up and we pay for shipping. 

I'll be interested in what I get... does he even remember what I sent back?

Will I get what I ordered or asked to be fixed? Hmm.. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Very true. So much useless testing is done and presented as something desirable… . How about something more practical like playing a volleyball, golf, or a tennis match and measuring accuracy deviation. This is something regular people are engaged into.


Well it's a diving watch, not a volleyball watch... But I wouldn't wear a watch playing any of those sports anyway expect maybe golf (which I've never considered as a hobby). I guess shock resistance could be measured, but it would be so terrible to advertise... I mean, 'Our watch resists so and so much vibrations at such and such amplitude' compared to '1000m WR'? And isn't shock resistance already a thing especially for Casio G-Shock for example? I mean it's in the freaking name... Though I'm not sure how they measure it, there are probably people more knowledgable about this.

Anyway, I just want my watches to finally arrive


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting. Finally got a reply from Vadim regarding the state of my two returns..."ready to ship"
> 
> ... Okay... so ship...watcha waiting for? Sigh I suspect there will come an email shortly... return shipping to be paid is...
> 
> Their screw up and we pay for shipping.
> 
> I'll be interested in what I get... does he even remember what I sent back?
> 
> Will I get what I ordered or asked to be fixed? Hmm..
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


I think at this point I myself have forgotten what I had ordered; I need to go through my emails to refresh my memory...


----------



## Okapi001

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmm, maybe referencing a recent sinking then?


It's more water resistant than a certain Russian battleship;-)


----------



## Odessa200

Okapi001 said:


> It's more water resistant than a certain Russian battleship;-)


Good one. They should explore this marketing strategy


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Well it's a diving watch, not a volleyball watch... But I wouldn't wear a watch playing any of those sports anyway expect maybe golf (which I've never considered as a hobby). I guess shock resistance could be measured, but it would be so terrible to advertise... I mean, 'Our watch resists so and so much vibrations at such and such amplitude' compared to '1000m WR'? And isn't shock resistance already a thing especially for Casio G-Shock for example? I mean it's in the freaking name... Though I'm not sure how they measure it, there are probably people more knowledgable about this.
> 
> Anyway, I just want my watches to finally arrive


Vibration and shock resistance by far is more important that gazilon meters water resistance. 760m wr is a pure gimmick to me. I would rather know I can drop my watch from 2 m hight w/o damaged than 760m wr. Have they tested that? It is very important for any watch. Especially for a big and heavy one that drops like a rock.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Vibration and shock resistance by far is more important that gazilon meters water resistance. 760m wr is a pure gimmick to me. I would rather know I can drop my watch from 2 m hight w/o damaged than 760m wr. Have they tested that? It is very important for any watch. Especially for a big and heavy one that drops like a rock.


Ask Rolex.


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> I think at this point I myself have forgotten what I had ordered; I need to go through my emails to refresh my memory...


You ordered a bronze meteorite for my birthday is all I can remember.


----------



## Kotsov

Joking aside its interesting to know they are robust in this aspect. 760 metres is a lot lot more than I'd expect.


----------



## Kotsov

What case size was it?


----------



## taike

Kotsov said:


> What case size was it?


Size doesn’t matter


----------



## Ligavesh

Okapi001 said:


> It's more water resistant than a certain Russian battleship;-)


The other side might need shock-resistant watches atm, imo.


----------



## Red PeeKay

taike said:


> Size doesn’t matter













Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Lovely.

But can we take this hiatus to see what Vadim can offer us?


----------



## Danilao

One of the many forms of the lampredotto which even Kotsov has come to appreciate


----------



## Kotsov

Danilao said:


> One of the many forms of the lampredotto which even Kotsov has come to appreciate
> 
> 
> View attachment 16600885



Err..no. 

A touch to much Douglas Adams for me.

I thought Lampredotto was bovine.

I'll have the Becks though. I'm not fussy, I'd drink through a ****ty nappy if necessary.


----------



## Kotsov

Let's think of the good times. And the spin off opportunities.

What a watch


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Let's think of the good times. And the spin off opportunities.
> 
> What a watch
> 
> View attachment 16613885


And here's his big brother 

It's a shame I won't be seeing the other two any time soon... all post to and from Russia suspended indefinitely by Oz post. 

So even though they are ready...sigh.. will I ever actually get them? 










Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sadly here are my two Zlatoust babies... all fixed, but stuck in Russia... Vadim sent me these photos of the "corrections" under warranty. 

The Damascus dial has been replaced, hopefully sans rust. 

And the makume dialed case has been engraved. Interestingly, note the difference in the engraving. The Damascus dial isn't engraved on top of the lugs, whereas the makume has. A nice point of difference. 

Sadly they can't be shipped, ain't no one doing postal business with the Russians... most certainly not Oz post

And there is no end in sight to this mess... this could take years...
















Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Confirmation from Vadim that nothing is coming out of Russia..

Приветствую,

Часы готовы к отправке, но отправить не получается. Из России пока нет доставки в Австралию.

Greetings,
The watch is ready to ship, but it cannot be sent. From Russia there is no delivery to Australia yet.

Yet? I think we'll find the Yeti before this stuff in Russia is sorted. These watches will be antiques by the time I get them back. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Confirmation from Vadim that nothing is coming out of Russia..
> 
> Приветствую,
> 
> Часы готовы к отправке, но отправить не получается. Из России пока нет доставки в Австралию.
> 
> Greetings,
> The watch is ready to ship, but it cannot be sent. From Russia there is no delivery to Australia yet.
> 
> Yet? I think we'll find the Yeti before this stuff in Russia is sorted. These watches will be antiques by the time I get them back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


On the plus side it will have a nice patina...?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> On the plus side it will have a nice patina...?


 I might get them to service them as well... they'll be due by then. 

Oh well... over to the kaventsmann site it is then... at least the Germans are still shipping. His output leaves a bit to be desired though

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> I might get them to service them as well... they'll be due by then.
> 
> Oh well... over to the kaventsmann site it is then... at least the Germans are still shipping. His output leaves a bit to be desired though
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


What good is it when he hasn't shipped anything yet, he just says don't worry it's gonna be alright 🤬


----------



## Chascomm

Any Agatista (Agatnik?) whose watches are actually in their possession might like to contribute to this thread over on Affordables:








Interesting dial materials.


Hi everyone, We really like to use natural materials, like mother of pearl, but there have been some amazing dials in the last couple of years. Oris recently made a big impact with their recycled plastic dial, Grand Seiko has their incredible Snowflake dial, what other interesting dials do you...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Red PeeKay

Chascomm said:


> Any Agatista (Agatnik?) whose watches are actually in their possession might like to contribute to this thread over on Affordables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting dial materials.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, We really like to use natural materials, like mother of pearl, but there have been some amazing dials in the last couple of years. Oris recently made a big impact with their recycled plastic dial, Grand Seiko has their incredible Snowflake dial, what other interesting dials do you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Headed over and shared. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Fresh just arrived


----------



## Kotsov

vesire said:


> Fresh just arrived


Lovely. A nice reminder of happier times.


----------



## palletwheel

Red PeeKay said:


> Sadly here are my two Zlatoust babies... all fixed, but stuck in Russia... Vadim sent me these photos of the "corrections" under warranty.
> 
> The Damascus dial has been replaced, hopefully sans rust.
> 
> And the makume dialed case has been engraved. Interestingly, note the difference in the engraving. The Damascus dial isn't engraved on top of the lugs, whereas the makume has. A nice point of difference.
> 
> Sadly they can't be shipped, ain't no one doing postal business with the Russians... most certainly not Oz post
> 
> And there is no end in sight to this mess... this could take years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Maybe you can have Vadim send them to a kindly forum member where Russia is still shipping and they can then forward to you?


----------



## vesire

Russia is still shippin, but can't receive
also payment and communication cut a bit


----------



## Ligavesh

vesire said:


> Fresh just arrived


You get watches, I just get emails not to worry.


----------



## vesire

Dont Worry, he smells the worrines
My order was from october last year
And ofcourse what i receive is not what i ordered
But anyways good enough


----------



## Kotsov

vesire said:


> Dont Worry, he smells the worrines
> My order was from october last year
> And ofcourse what i receive is not what i ordered
> But anyways good enough


Good for you, you have to roll with it


----------



## Danilao




----------



## Ligavesh

vesire said:


> And ofcourse what i receive is not what i ordered


 lol

so when you order from Zlatoust it's just an order for _a watch_, not _the watch _that you have ordered😅


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> Russia is still shippin, but can't receive
> also payment and communication cut a bit


Not according to Vadim. He can't ship them to me..

I have to wait until all this nonsense is over... it's gunna be years I fear...

At least I have one in hand and to be honest... it's the one I like most...

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilybasil

I have just received watch from Russia using regular russian mail.Paying for that watch was tough,but shipping was smooth,couple if weeks,even less.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Vassilybasil said:


> I have just received watch from Russia using regular russian mail.Paying for that watch was tough,but shipping was smooth,couple if weeks,even less.


Are you in Europe... just wondering if they will ship overseas. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilybasil

In USA


----------



## Red PeeKay

Vassilybasil said:


> In USA


Interesting, I'll drop Vadim an email and see what the gee oh is at his end. 

I know I'm going to have to pony up the shipping costs even if they are both warranty returns...sigh  I just want them back now. 

If they do to the US...Oz can't be a such a big stretch.

Did you pay using paypal friends and family? 

Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## palletwheel

For those who would have liked a titanium version Julian Kampmann has a few (plus some other models) on his website:






Agat Zlatoust watches - Marken | Poljot 24


Agat Uhren




www.poljot24.de





As always the transaction was no fuss and high quality. Watch arrived in perfect condition and works well (for a Vostok).

Julian mentioned in the documentation he sends with the watch that Agat only makes 300 watches, of all kinds, per year. That's around 1 watch per working day. Its hard to imagine that the factory can make enough money to run with that output. Does anyone know if they make things other than watches?

That number may also explain a bit what happened here to many people. If your output is 1 per day, and you get an order that created the need to make 20 per day, that might overwhelm your build/QC process.

On a positive note, always remember, Paneristi suffer from Zlatoust envy.


----------



## AsTimeFlies

Will this watch cause issues with my Ukrainian neighbors?


----------



## Ligavesh

AsTimeFlies said:


> Will this watch cause issues with my Ukrainian neighbors?


ask them


----------



## palletwheel

AsTimeFlies said:


> Will this watch cause issues with my Ukrainian neighbors?


Despite all the Zlatoust size jokes we make here the reality is no one ever notices the watch you wear on your wrist but you. I never get any comments about this watch from people (though I have an 8 in wrist and can comfortably carry a 46 mm watch, so it doesn't look out of place). You will probably only get hassled in life if you wear a Rolex, and even then most people won't notice. But you should be fully aware of what's going on and act accordingly. I would not go out of my way to turn this watch into a conversation piece with my Ukrainian neighbors. If you buy from Julian you are supporting his business, he will not be getting any more stock any time soon. The money already went to Russia so you are not supporting the Russian economy with this purchase. Like most here I am enmeshed in the complicated cultural heritage that's going on. I wear these things only occasionally now, for me they are history first and foremost and are artifacts that attest to it and help not to forget it and teach it. I do not think, given the economics, that Agat is long for this world, though I could be wrong.


----------



## RFollia

Ligavesh said:


> You get watches, I just get emails not to worry.


I am in the same situation. Nothing received so far....
Best regards


----------



## ty6

To those who have smaller wrists and own the 46 mm version, how does it fit?

Cheers.


----------



## Ligavesh

ty6 said:


> To those who have smaller wrists and own the 46 mm version, how does it fit?
> 
> Cheers.


Are you implying someone has recieved one?


----------



## ty6

Ligavesh said:


> Are you implying someone has recieved one?


I kinda hoped so. The crickets i hear try to tell me otherwise though.


----------



## Kotsov

ty6 said:


> I kinda hoped so. The crickets i hear try to tell me otherwise though.


I received all of mine


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> I received all of mine


One of three only received. 

Apparently the other two can't be shipped downunder  at this point in time. Does anyone else know any differently? 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> One of three only received.
> 
> Apparently the other two can't be shipped downunder  at this point in time. Does anyone else know any differently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Shipping to Germany is no problem for Meranom, so either Dimitry from Meranom is very smart or the guys from Zlatoust are very dumb.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> One of three only received.
> 
> Apparently the other two can't be shipped downunder  at this point in time. Does anyone else know any differently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Do you know of anyone in a country that can be shipped to and then forwarded to yourself?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Kotsov said:


> Do you know of anyone in a country that can be shipped to and then forwarded to yourself?


Nah... I've got relatives over in Scandinavia and Germany but no idea where. 

Anyway, Vadim has either bailed out of Russia or has been sent to the front. There probably isn't anyone left in the factory who could process my order. 

In the interim, here is a bronze makume wannabe that I recently picked up... it's a bit small compared to the other but will do in the mean time. 










Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyWatches

Ligavesh said:


> Shipping to Germany is no problem for Meranom, so either Dimitry from Meranom is very smart or the guys from Zlatoust are very dumb.


Shipping to the Netherlands is also no problem.


----------



## Kotsov

Red PeeKay said:


> Nah... I've got relatives over in Scandinavia and Germany but no idea where.
> 
> Anyway, Vadim has either bailed out of Russia or has been sent to the front. There probably isn't anyone left in the factory who could process my order.
> 
> In the interim, here is a bronze makume wannabe that I recently picked up... it's a bit small compared to the other but will do in the mean time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Vadim being called up is a sobering thought. I really hope he hasn't.


----------



## meranom

Kotsov said:


> Vadim being called up is a sobering thought. I really hope he hasn't.


he writes on the russian forum almost every day




__





Экспериментальные образцы часов Златоустовского часового завода - Страница 46 - Часовой форум Watch.ru


Страница 46- Экспериментальные образцы часов Златоустовского часового завода Другие российские часы




forum.watch.ru


----------



## Ligavesh

meranom said:


> he writes on the russian forum almost every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Экспериментальные образцы часов Златоустовского часового завода - Страница 46 - Часовой форум Watch.ru
> 
> 
> Страница 46- Экспериментальные образцы часов Златоустовского часового завода Другие российские часы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.watch.ru


Good - he should get on with sending the watches, I have already forgotten what I have ordered.


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Nah... I've got relatives over in Scandinavia and Germany but no idea where.
> 
> Anyway, Vadim has either bailed out of Russia or has been sent to the front. There probably isn't anyone left in the factory who could process my order.
> 
> In the interim, here is a bronze makume wannabe that I recently picked up... it's a bit small compared to the other but will do in the mean time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


What watch is that?


----------



## tokareva

Sorry for the late update, but I've been extremely busy. This one from the collective purchase arrived about 3 or 4 weeks ago. The shipping cost was insane at 4600 rubles or $81,😮 and I told Vadim to wait until the war over, but he insisted on sending it now.🤷‍♂️

It apparently went to Turkey first before arriving in the US. It was supposed to be a meteorite dial, but I'm definitely not disappointed with this one, looks beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Ligavesh

Hopefully you didn't get _my _watch. FFS, Vadim, how hard can it be to READ AN ORDERS LIST.

Oh, wait, mine's supposed to be engraved.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> What watch is that?


It's a 46mm bronze special order... whilst waiting for my Damascus and makume dials to ship to Oz  

It's a plain silver dial... you can get the dial etched as well...see below. 

I just liked it plain.









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

tokareva said:


> Sorry for the late update, but I've been extremely busy. This one from the collective purchase arrived about 3 or 4 weeks ago. The shipping cost was insane at 4600 rubles or $81, and I told Vadim to wait until the war over, but he insisted on sending it now.
> 
> It apparently went to Turkey first before arriving in the US. It was supposed to be a meteorite dial, but I'm definitely not disappointed with this one, looks beautiful in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 17012941
> 
> View attachment 17012940
> 
> View attachment 17012983
> 
> View attachment 17012981


Hmm, interesting. Perhaps Comrade Vadim has found a shipping work around. I'll have to email him. 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> It's a 46mm bronze special order... whilst waiting for my Damascus and makume dials to ship to Oz
> 
> It's a plain silver dial... you can get the dial etched as well...see below.
> 
> I just liked it plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


You got that one from Agat? They make such watches? Or did you get it fro Aliexpress or some other place?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Ligavesh said:


> You got that one from Agat? They make such watches? Or did you get it fro Aliexpress or some other place?


Comrade Vadim made it up for me. Be warned, if you travel down that rabbit hole he will inundate you with offers and upgrades. 

You want a silver dial... how about a silver case... can match it with a silver bracelet... and while you're thinking... how do you like this pure gold dial 46mm? It's yours for just a few extra $$$Usd...‍

Oh and here's a matching Timascus case I can do for you... just hock your house and a lung..

After 3 watches I think he thought I was a bit of a gold mine! 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Red PeeKay said:


> Comrade Vadim made it up for me. Be warned, if you travel down that rabbit hole he will inundate you with offers and upgrades.
> 
> You want a silver dial... how about a silver case... can match it with a silver bracelet... and while you're thinking... how do you like this pure gold dial 46mm? It's yours for just a few extra $$$Usd...‍
> 
> Oh and here's a matching Timascus case I can do for you... just hock your house and a lung..
> 
> After 3 watches I think he thought I was a bit of a gold mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Exactly 
Im to my more than 60 so far
But i dont keep them


----------



## Ligavesh

Red PeeKay said:


> Comrade Vadim made it up for me. Be warned, if you travel down that rabbit hole he will inundate you with offers and upgrades.
> 
> You want a silver dial... how about a silver case... can match it with a silver bracelet... and while you're thinking... how do you like this pure gold dial 46mm? It's yours for just a few extra $$$Usd...‍
> 
> Oh and here's a matching Timascus case I can do for you... just hock your house and a lung..
> 
> After 3 watches I think he thought I was a bit of a gold mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


I didn't know they make custom bezels like that, I might risk talking to him about it, but first I need to receive _my actual_ order.


----------



## Red PeeKay

vesire said:


> Exactly
> Im to my more than 60 so far
> But i dont keep them


60!!  Holy cow! Why do you keep buying and then flipping? 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Red PeeKay said:


> 60!!  Holy cow! Why do you keep buying and then flipping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Cause im dealing


----------

